# Touren im Raum Nürtingen, Neuffen, Metzingen, Urach



## Night-Mare (23. März 2006)

So, der Nürtinger CC-Thread findet ab jetzt hier unter einem etwas treffenderen Titel statt. 

Wir sind eine Truppe von Mountainbikern, die in wechselnder Stärke eigentlich das ganze Jahr über die Gegend zwischen Teck und Hohenurach (und etwas darüberhinaus) unsicher machen. Meist am Wochenende, das ganze Jahr über und auf allen halbwegs fahrbaren Wegen vom Traufweg-Singletrail bis zum Forstweg. 

Neue Mitfahrer sind natürlich immer gern gesehen, unsere Geschwindigkeit reicht von gemütlich mit Kaffee-/Bier-/Eispausen bis sportlich, das richtet sich immer nach der allgemeinen Laune und Fitness.

Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (23. März 2006)

Ich bin dieses WE leider nicht da, bin tauchen in Ägypten...
Falls mich die Haie übersehen bin ich nächsten Sonntag aber wieder mit dabei. 

Bis dahin,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. März 2006)

[Neidmodus ein}
Und Ich werde geich morgen früh meinem Chef auf den Schreibtisch sch*****n,
kündigen und eine Umschulung zum Designer machen,dann kann ich mir sowas auch leisten![Neidmodus aus]

Biken ist dieses WE nicht drin.
Ich habe kürzlich nach 23-Jähriger(!) Pause wieder mit Tischtennis begonnen und trainiere gerade2-3 mal die Woche(zumindest,bis die erste Euphorie nachlässt ),
da lässt mich meine Frau nicht auch noch zum biken.

Ausserdem fehlt mir bei dem Wetter jegliche Motivation.


Sobald der Frühling seinen Namen verdient,reduziere ich das TT-Training und bin ich wieder mit dabei.

@Jörg:
Perfekt formuliert,dein erster Post.
Viel Spaß am roten Meer!


Bis irgendwann,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (23. März 2006)

Dann auch mal von mir hallo im neuen Thread! Mal sehen, vielleicht werden so ein paar mehr Leute angesprochen. Jetzt steht ja der Frühling vor der Tür, also los gehts! 

@ Jörg: Sag mir doch bitte, welchen Rucksack du für den Alpencross hast. Den 25+5l oder 30+5l? Ich wollte mir den zu meinem Geburtstag schenken lassen. Gute Reise!

@ Oli: Also wenn das kein Frühling war am Sa und So...


----------



## OnkelZed (23. März 2006)

kennt jemand hier die mtb-gruppe in grafenberg?
geht nächste woche dienstagaben wieder los... *freu*

grüßle

zed


----------



## alböhi (23. März 2006)

ich freu mich auch schon auf ein alb traumhaftes wiedersehn  

gruss aus reutlingen von andreas

@ flo : mal wieder lust auf ne tü-runde?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. März 2006)

@ Oli: Also wenn das kein Frühling war am Sa und So...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Moment!
> Ich war am Sonntag mit meinem Sohn "biken".
> 
> 15 Km und schätzungsweise 30 hm
> ...


----------



## Night-Mare (24. März 2006)

@Oli

Nicht kündigen, und wenn dann bloß nicht zum Designer. Geld verdienen andere...


@Flo

25+5 reicht dicke. Die +5 habe ich nie gebraucht auf meinem Alpencross. Und wenn du mit Netz haben willst, nimm den AIR, nicht den VENT. Ich habe den VENT, der hat Polster, bin aber zufrieden damit.


Wegen nächstem WE (der 2.): Ich würde gerne mal wieder etwas früher starten, gerne schon ab 10.30 in Kohlberg oder 11.00 in Metzingen. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (24. März 2006)

@ Zed: Nö, kenne ich nicht. Was machen die denn so für Touren und wann bzw. wo wird gestartet?

@ 28Zöller: Wenn ich mal mein MTB mit auf Arbeit nehme, dann gerne. Nach der Zeitumstellung wirds abends ja auch endlich wieder heller.

@ Jörg: Ok, dann schau ich mir mal beide Systeme an. Gestern hab ich schon geschlafen als dein Anrufe kam. Jetzt hat die Erkältung leider auch mich erwischt...


----------



## alböhi (24. März 2006)

fahrt ihr am wo-ende? frag mal bevor ich ne tour poste ( wollte über kirchheim durch den schurwald  richtung schorndorf ) denn mittwoch hatte es noch verdammt viel schnee auf dem roßberg.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. März 2006)

@Andi:
so wie es aussieht fährt dieses WE niemand von uns.

Wir müssen aber auf jeden Fall mal wieder zusammen los!

Bis dahin
 Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (24. März 2006)

Ich denk, ich werde diese WE auch noch mal die Füße hochlegen und meine Erkältung vollends abklingen lassen. Dann bin ihc sicher wieder ab und zu dabei.

reiner


----------



## OnkelZed (24. März 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zed: Nö, kenne ich nicht. Was machen die denn so für Touren und wann bzw. wo wird gestartet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrassEater (25. März 2006)

Danke für die Info. Wenns wieder heller wird, dann schau ich mal vorbei. Nur am Wochenende zu fahren ist mir etwas wenig. Bis dann mal!


----------



## Mad Maz (27. März 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> Nur am Wochenende zu fahren ist mir etwas wenig. Bis dann mal!



Ich bin unter der Woche auch meist rund um Urach unterwegs. 

Bei dem genialen Wetter werden ich heute mal losziehen. Wenn jemand Bock hat: einfach mal melden!


----------



## OnkelZed (28. März 2006)

so wie das ausschaut, werde ich wohl morgen mein bike zuhause lassen und ins fitness gehen....
warum kann es nicht so sein wie heute mittag. mann, habe ich die biker draußen beneidet, die am büro vorbeigezogen sind.


----------



## GrassEater (31. März 2006)

So wie es aussieht ist am Samstag ganz gutes Wetter. Da wollte ich mal wieder biken. Ist sonst jemand mit dabei?

@ Jörg: Bin am Samstag in Stuttgart weg und es wird sehr spät... Ob ich am Sonntag früh schon wieder fit bin weiss ich dehalb noch nicht. Kannst mich ja mal wecken ;-)

Der Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2006)

Also bei mir wirds nix.
Ich bin zwar wieder motiviert bis in die Haarspitzen,weil ich mir gerade ein neues Bike aufbaue,
aber ich weiss noch nicht,ob das bis morgen oder übermorgen fertig wird.

Ausserdem muß meine Frau Sa und So arbeiten,da könnte ich sowieso "nur" mit meinem Sohn ein bisschen radeln.

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (1. April 2006)

Bin gerade aus meinem Urlaub zurück und will morgen auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen. So zwischen 10 bis 11 ab Nürtingen oder 11 bis 12 ab Kohlberg. Flo, wir sollten nochmal telefonieren.

Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (2. April 2006)

@ z e d : 
veranstalter ist der schwäbische albverein   ( ich dachte immer das seien meine erzfeinde auf der alb )  und das ganz startet immer dienstags um 18:00 am sportheim in grafenberg.
die touren sind so ca. 2-3,5 h lang ..... sind öfters auch ein paar trails .....[/QUOTE]

würd euch gern besuchen, den klappstuhl begraben und mal mitfahren. übermorgen?

gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (3. April 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> veranstalter ist der schwäbische albverein   ( ich dachte immer das seien meine erzfeinde auf der alb )
> gruss andreas



He Andreas, bitte lass doch solche Kommentare. Ich denke, wir sollten denen die Toleranz entgegenbringen, die wir selber erwarten. Ansonsten müssen wir uns über Feindseligkeiten nicht wundern.

Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (4. April 2006)

@ j ö r g : so war das nicht gemeint. da warn wohl bei den worten erzfeind und klappstuhl zu wernig grinsende piktogramme dabei. toleranz ist mir zu wenig und feindseligkeiten gibts hier auf der alb wohl keine. da du mich nicht kennst werde ich das missverständnis klären. humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht. 
gruss andreas



Mein Statement:
Ich habe sehr grosses Interesse an intensiven Kontakten, gerade mit Nichtorganisierten Radfahrern ( egal ob cc oder dh und sogar die familienmässigen Trekkingradfahrer ) und vor allem an solchen die aus eigentlich nicht  radsportorientierten Verbänden und Vereinen kommen. Der SAV und der DAV waren ja quasi Wegbereiter bei der Erschließung unserer Naturkostbarkeiten. Hier nochmal tausendfacher dank.
Ich habe die Vision, das wir gemeinsam als Interessengemeinschaft MTB auf bestimmten Strecken Sondergenehmigungen ( in Zusammenarbeit mit den Touristikverbänden - z.B. wie im Schwarzwald ) bekommen können.
Bei der 2-Meter Regelung haben die Radfahrverbände in Bawü einfach verpennt. Die Bayern z.B.hatten das besser regeln können. Die Verwirklichung dieser Idee ist der Hauptantrieb für meine ehrenamtliche Arbeit beim ADFC.
mfg Andreas Brehm


----------



## Night-Mare (5. April 2006)

@Andreas,

Zumindest sind wir schonmal zusammen gefahren, insofern wusste ich schon, dass du das nicht so krass gemeint hattest.  Aber ich wollte das nicht ganz so unkommentiert stehen lassen, wer weiß, wer hier mal reinschaut und wie dieser jemand drauf ist...

 
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (6. April 2006)

Dem Wetterbericht nach zu urteilen ist Samstag der bessere Tag zum Biken... Wie sieht es aus?

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. April 2006)

Hallo Jörg,
also ich wäre diesmal gern mal wieder mit dabei!
Da meine Frau aber erst gegen halb drei von der Arbeit kommt,
kann ich:

1.
Gegen 14.45 Uhr bei dir sein,dann hätten wir knappe 5 Stunden bis Sonnenuntergang,

oder 

2.
Euch(der Flo ist ja bestimmt auch dabei) gegen 15.30 Uhr irgendwo am Fuß der Alb(Beuren, Neuffen,Kohlberg;mir egal)treffen,
dann könnt ihr vorher schon 3-5 mal hoch und euch ein bisschen auspowern .

Gruß,Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (6. April 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> @ z e d :
> veranstalter ist der schwäbische albverein   ( ich dachte immer das seien meine erzfeinde auf der alb )  und das ganz startet immer dienstags um 18:00 am sportheim in grafenberg.
> die touren sind so ca. 2-3,5 h lang ..... sind öfters auch ein paar trails .....



würd euch gern besuchen, den klappstuhl begraben und mal mitfahren. übermorgen?

gruss andreas[/QUOTE]

sapperlott, ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich den fred hier abonniert hätte...
warst jetzt vorgestern dabei? habe das eine oder andere unbekannte gesicht gesehen, aber ich wohne auch nicht dort. waren 14 leute, sind aber überwiegend außerhalb des waldes wegen der sauereien (naßmatsch) geblieben. knapp 40km und plattenpause (immer bei den teuren bikes   ) war auch dabei. hat mich 1600 kcal gekostet, aber das ist erst der anfang der saison. später gibts dann auch mehr höhenmeter und schmerzen.  

wie gesagt, jeder willige ist willkommen.


----------



## GrassEater (6. April 2006)

Also ich würde auch eher Samstag fahren bei dem tollen Wetter. Sonntag dann eher etwas Rennrad zur Entspannung  . 

@ Jörg: Müssen wir dann mal überlegen wo und wann wir uns treffen und wo wir den Oli aufgabeln. Würde schon gerne so um 14 Uhr los, ich halt es nicht aus in der Wohnung wenn draußen die Sonne scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (7. April 2006)

@Oli

Ich nehme den 2. Vorschlag, weil bis 14.45 halte ich es auch nicht zu hause aus und die Idee mit dem vorher auspowern halte ich für recht gut bei deinem Trainingsrückstand. Ich schlage vor, dass du mich oder Flo anrufst, sobald du in Nürtingen losfährst, dann können wir auch einschätzen, wo wir dich am besten treffen (Beuren, Neuffen oder Kohlberg).


@Flo

Wenn du wirklich erst 14.00 losmachen willst, dann drehe ich vorher schon einen Bogen über die Alb und hole dich dann ab. Gegenvorschlag: wir treffen uns 12.00 in Dettingen (die Brücke über die Bundesstrasse, wo wir auch letzte Woche lang sind), fahren dann die Alb hoch und Richtung Ermstal hoch, da wollte ich schon immer mal hin.


Noch jemand dabei? Treffen 11.15 in Nürtingen oder später in Metzingen/Dettingen.


Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. April 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> @Oli
> .... bei deinem Trainingsrückstand....
> 
> Jaja,
> ...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. April 2006)

Wieso funktioniert Zitieren nicht mehr?


----------



## GrassEater (7. April 2006)

@ Jörg: Nee, muss nicht unbedingt erst um 14 Uhr sein. Ich dachte nur, wenn wir um 15.30 noch den Oli treffen wollen müssen wir nicht schon um 11.30 starten. Oder willst du wirklich 5h oder länger fahren? Das schaff ich noch nicht... Wäre 13 Uhr in Dettingen ein Kompromiss? Dann könnte ich auch noch was zu Mittag essen.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. April 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> ...willst du wirklich 5h oder länger fahren? Wäre 13 Uhr in Dettingen ein Kompromiss?



@Flo
Bin schon etwas unter Strom und will auf jeden Fall schon ein bisserl mehr als letzte Woche fahren... Aber 13.00 ist ein guter Kompromiss, ich fahre dann halt einen kleinen Bogen nach Dettingen. Du weist, wo ich mich treffen will?

@Oli
Zitieren geht doch. Darfst nur die beiden "Quotes" nicht löschen. Und he, 5 Kilo weniger, das bin ich doch mal sehr gespannt auf deine Performance...  


Wer noch mit will, ab 11.45 in Nürtingen oder dann halt 13.00 in Dettingen.


Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (7. April 2006)

@ Jörg: Klaro weiss ich wo du dich treffen willst. In Dettingen bei der Brücke über die Bundesstraße, dort wo wir letzte Woche unseren ersten Albaufstieg hatten. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. April 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> @Oli
> Zitieren geht doch. Darfst nur die beiden "Quotes" nicht löschen.
> 
> 
> ...


tatsächlich


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. April 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> @Oli
> Zitieren geht doch. Darfst nur die beiden "Quotes" nicht löschen.
> 
> 
> Jörg.


tatsächlich


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. April 2006)

War wieder eine schöne ,wenn auch kurze Runde(für mich ) am Samstag!

Das neue Bike hat ordentlich Potenzial,ich muß mich halt noch an die veränderte Geometrie und den etwas schmaleren Lenker gewöhnen.

Auf jeden Fall klettert das Ding wie eine Gämse,ohne das ich bergab zu viele Abstiche machen muß.

@Jörg und Flo:

Ich wünsche euch beiden ein schönes Osterfest und viel Spaß in der Heimat,
wir sehen uns (hoffentlich )übernächstes Wochenende!

@ all:
Wer ist über die Feiertage da und hat Lust,mit mir zu biken?

Zed,wie siehts aus?
Wird echt Zeit,daß wir uns mal kennenlernen!

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (10. April 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> @ all:
> Wer ist über die Feiertage da und hat Lust,mit mir zu biken?
> 
> Zed,wie siehts aus?
> ...



@ oli : klar doch! komm gern zu euch. hab auch ein paar neue trails - falls auf der alb noch schnee liegt - am neckar gefunden 

@ zed : war letzten dienstag nicht in grafenberg dabei. für morgen brauchts auch noch ein wetterwunder - vielleicht in den osterferien! 

gruss aus rt von andreas


----------



## GrassEater (12. April 2006)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen schöne Ostertage! Wir sehen uns dann nächstes Wochenende wieder, da ist der Winter hoffentlich endgültig vorbei.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. April 2006)

@28zöller:

Wie siehts bei dir am Samstag nachmittag aus?

soll laut Wetterbericht der schönste(und wärmste)Tag über Ostern werden!

Ich könnte halt erst gegen halb drei in Nürtingen los.

Oli


----------



## alböhi (12. April 2006)

@ oli :  poste mal den treffpunkt und die uhrzeit - ich komm dann nach nürtingen. vielleicht finden sich noch ´n paar biker ein. 

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. April 2006)

@Andreas,
hier mein Vorschlag:

Treffpunkt gegen 15 Uhr(+/-10 min.)am Taxistand vor dem Nürtinger Bahnhof.
Ich dachte so an eine Runde mit 40-50 Km,evtl. auch die Alb hoch(muß aber nicht sein).

Wir können uns aber auch gern irgendwo zwischen Nürtingen und Reutlingen treffen(dann halt entsprechend später),ich bin da flexibel.

Wie es bis jetzt aussieht,sind wir eh nur zu zweit.

Oli


----------



## alböhi (14. April 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas,
> hier mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Treffpunkt gegen 15 Uhr(+/-10 min.)am Taxistand vor dem Nürtinger Bahnhof.
> ...



@ o l i : is o.k. mal sehn wos uns dann hin(auf)treibt. hab gestern schon ne halbe stunde durch´n schnee geschoben.
ciao bis morgen gruss andreas

@ alle : wir freuen uns über jeden mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (17. April 2006)

@ oli : die variante mit den geniesserpausen hat mir ganz gut gefallen. hätte vor lauter GA´s fast vergessen, das ich ein hobby und freizeitfahrer bin .
gruss auch an rene´ von andreas

wie wärs mit morgen abend in grafenberg?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2006)

@Andreas:
So ist das halt,wenn mann nikotinsüchtig ist
 (Jörg und Flo gehen meine Zigarettenpausen  immer gehörig auf die Nerven).

Wg.Grafenberg:

Morgen gehts bei mir leider nicht,vieleicht nächstes mal.

@Zed:
Apropos Grafenberg,
fährst du da immer von Wolfschlugen aus mit dem Bike hin?
Das sind ja allein für Hin-und Rückfahrt schon  über 30Km!

@Rene:
meld dich gefälligst mal an !

Da wir ca. 200 Meter auseinander wohnen,wärst du mein idealer Partner für spontane Feierabendrunden unter der Woche.

Einen Helm kannst evtl. leihweise von mir haben,

Ich hol mir glaub ich einen neuen.

Oli


----------



## Renè29 (17. April 2006)

Hallo Oli auf dein bitten hin hab ich´s nun entlich mal geschafft mich anzumelden
Morgen hab Ich leider Spätschicht also wird´s bei mir nix


@Andreas: Danke für die Grüße 


René


----------



## alböhi (17. April 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas:
> So ist das halt,wenn mann nikotinsüchtig ist
> 
> Oli



@ oli : bin ich zwar nicht (  ?! ) aber päuschen mag ich auch gern    weil ich ziemlich verfressen bin   .

@ rene´ : willkommen im club. jetzt is mir auch klar, warum du so schnell bist  .

gruss andreas fourtyfour


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> @ oli : bin ich zwar nicht (  ?! ).
> 
> gruss andreas fourtyfour


Naja,für harmlose Tabakraucher gibts halt kein passendes emoticon.
Und he,
mit 44 gehört man(hoffentlich)noch nicht zu den Scheintoten!

Oli thirtysix


----------



## OnkelZed (17. April 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas:
> 
> @Zed:
> Apropos Grafenberg,
> ...



 nein, niemals. fahre immer mit dem bike im kofferraum ins geschäft, ziehe mich dann abends rum und fahre dann mit auto nach grafenberg. dort wird es dann ausgeladen und seinem zweck zugeführt.
morgen ist es übrigens wieder um 18:00 soweit, sofern das wetter mitspielt. letzte woche waren wir übringes wegen dem durchweichten boden im schönbuch und beim uhlberturm (bei plattenhardt).

greets


----------



## Bube (17. April 2006)

Hi !

Wir waren am Donnerstag mit den Grafenbergern radeln.
Die leichtere Tour,
aber halt jedem nach seinem Gusto.
War eine schöne Tour. 40 km, tolles Wetter.

Grüße


----------



## OnkelZed (18. April 2006)

wenn ich das richtig weiß, gibts es drei touren, die in grafenberg angeboten werden. weiß nur, daß ich in der härtesten (eher leistungsorientierten) ziemlich im letzten drittel von der kondition her bin. aber macht trotzdem einen riesenspaß, weil da auch niemand am hang im stich gelassen wird und in der ebene ziehen die harten jungs einen im windschatten mit.  

@bube: wenn du 40km packst, kannst du auch gerne mal am dienstag reinschauen. der einzige unterschied wird wohl sein, dass bei uns die pausen fürs müslimampfen/reifen flicken da sind und weniger fürs bewundern der landschaft.

@28zöller: wolltest du nicht auch mal bei uns reinschauen?


----------



## Bube (18. April 2006)

Hi dead zed !

war auch am Karfreitag mit Mutti radeln.  
Tour ging von Metzingen das Seeburger Tal hoch, links
die Trailfinger(?)-Steige im 10 cm- Schnee hoch.
Dann Trailfingen/Münsingen(kommende Woche MTB-Race) und über 
Dottingen/Gächingen/Dettinger Höllenlöcher wieder zurück.
Waren feine 85 km und kaum Leute unterwegs.

Aber die Dienstags-Gruppe von den Grafenbergern
hat Ihren eigenen Ruf....    
Fahr halt lieber so mit, daß man noch
"a bißle quatschen" kann,      und mir nicht die
Zunge vor lauter hecheln am Voderrad schleift.
Schmeckt teilweise dann echt schlecht...   


Grüße


Bube


----------



## alböhi (18. April 2006)

Bube schrieb:
			
		

> Hi dead zed !
> 
> war .....Aber die Dienstags-Gruppe von den Grafenbergern
> hat Ihren eigenen Ruf....
> ...





@ all : da bin ich ja ganz froh, das ich heute beim wandern war - ist wohl besser für meine zunge  
wer gibt mir denn bitte nähere infos zu den drei grafenberger gruppen. z.b. über km, geschwindigkeit, geländeprofil und ganz wichtig die mitfahrer/innen.
bevor ich dort meine eigene zunge plattfahr 

@bube: respekt - 10 cm schnee - 83 km - im windschatten von mutti - hatte ich auch noch nicht  

wer viel lacht verschluckt auch mal ne fliege 
happy trails, gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (18. April 2006)

Hey 28Zöller !!

Kann das sein, daß Du am Samstag biken warst ?

Wir waren auch unterwegs.
Und zwar auch von Neufen - an der Viehweide vorbei - 
hoch zum Hörnle.
Und da war doch glatt einer mit so nem
Oldie-Bianchi. (klemmte es unter die Schranke,
um seinem kleinen Freund den Wald zu zeigen..  )

Wir sprachen kurz miteinander...
als meine Zunge wieder frei von Dreck war, weil da
gings schon ein Weilchen streng nach oben.:    


Und allzuviele Bianchis graben sich nicht durch die Alb.

Bin mal gespannt....

Bube


----------



## OnkelZed (19. April 2006)

Bube schrieb:
			
		

> war auch am Karfreitag mit Mutti radeln.
> Tour ging von Metzingen das Seeburger Tal hoch, links
> die Trailfinger(?)-Steige im 10 cm- Schnee hoch.
> Dann Trailfingen/Münsingen(kommende Woche MTB-Race) und über
> ...



@Bube: respekt! wenn du das packst, sollte die dienstagsgruppe echt kein problem für dich sein. aber klaustrophobische gefühle solltest du besser zuhause lassen, wenn in der kolonne gefahren wird.   soviel zum vorderrad lecken. aber das was bitter schmeckt, ist wohl eher der dreck, der aufgewirbelt wird.
ich denke mal, das der ruf zu unrecht auf der dienstagsgruppe lastet. habe auch schon von den jungs gehört, das da wohl "märchen" rumkursieren sollen... aber es gibt auch da welche, die quatschen, während ich irgendwo bei 170 pumpe. schau dir mal das diagramm an. schaut doch gar nicht so nervös aus (bis auf meine herzkurve).

@28zöller: wie kannst denn bei dem super bikewetter wandern gehen?   hatten auch einen wunderbaren sonnenuntergang dabei. ein paar infos kriegst ja aus meiner angehängten auswertung vom polar. km: 40-60, tempo: 17-20 kmh, profil low-high-low!   heißt auch, dass der eine oder andere trail dabei ist. und ich habe auch schon genug geschoben. bin halt grobmotoriker. die leute sind überwiegend echt nett, da mußt du dir keine sorgen machen. heute waren wir wieder im schönbuch, aber wenn ich das richtig vernommen habe, gehts ab nächster woche wieder auf die alb (länger hell heißt länger fahren).


----------



## alböhi (19. April 2006)

OnkelZed schrieb:
			
		

> ........ da wohl "märchen" rumkursieren sollen... aber es gibt auch da welche, die quatschen, während ich irgendwo bei 170 pumpe. schau dir mal das diagramm an. schaut doch gar nicht so nervös aus (bis auf meine herzkurve).
> @28zöller: wie kannst denn bei dem super bikewetter wandern gehen?   hatten auch einen wunderbaren sonnenuntergang dabei. ..........angehängten auswertung vom polar..... (länger hell heißt länger fahren).



@ zed : hast du schon mal jemanden gesehen der seine katze neben dem rad herlaufen lässt?    und kleiner tipp unter profis: bei 170 auf den rücken legen und auf saugen umstellen  dabei kann mann auch den sonnenuntergang genissen   .
spass bei seite: ich freu mich darauf nächsten dienstag mit euch auf`d alb zu fahren - schieben ist nicht mein ding  . überrasch mich doch mal in reutlingen auf dem mtb treff - albaufstieg und trails garantiert.

@ bube : letzter samstag? ist das tiefenbachtal bei neuffen  - schei... alsheimer  oder doch der cognac im müsliriegel - vielleicht hab ich mich auch nur verfahren? aber gespannt bin ich auch.  see you - you`re wellcome  

gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (20. April 2006)

Bin am WE auch wieder im Ländle und werde am Sonntag eine größere Runde drehen. Abfahrt ca. 11.00 Nürtingen, wie immer über Kohlberg, evtl. Dettingen (dort können die Metzinger zusteigen) und dann auf die Alb.

Tourenvorschlag: weiter über Glems, auf die Alb hoch, und von dort dann über Traufweg entweder Richtung Reutlingen oder Richtung Urach. Fahrtzeit etwa 5 h.

Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (20. April 2006)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. April 2006)

Wird bei mir leider nix .
Ich kann nur am Samstag Vormittag, und muß gegen 14 Uhr wieder zuhause sein.

Ich würde so gegen 10 Uhr/10.30 Uhr in Nürtingen starten.

Gegen Jörgs Tourenvorschlag kann ich freilich nicht anstinken,aber vieleicht findet sich trotzdem jemand.

@Jörg&Flo:

Viel Spaß am Sonntag,ich beneide euch!

Bis zum nächsten Mal
          Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (21. April 2006)

Oli, schade, aber am Samstag kann ich nicht.

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (21. April 2006)

@ Oli: Würde am Samstag eine Runde mit dir drehen. Wir könnten ja mal in Richtung Schönbuch wenn der Jörg nicht dabei ist ;-) Wie wärs mit Treffpunkt Neckartailfingen Neckarbrücke um halb elf? Ich habe leider zur Zeit kein Handy ich schaue aber morgen nochmal hier rein. Ich müsste so gegen 10 aus Metzingen los, wenn du also bis kurz vor zehn schreibst müssten wir es eigenlich hinbekommen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. April 2006)

Moin Flo,
hört sich gut an!

In Neckar*tailfingen * gibt es am Ortsausgang Richtung Neckar*tenzlingen* eine Tankstelle(Shell,glaub ich).

Ich würde dich dort um 10.30 treffen,
dann kann ich mich auch nochmal mit Coffein dopen.

Bis nachher,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (22. April 2006)

@ Oli: Alles klar, dann bis gleich!


----------



## Night-Mare (22. April 2006)

Flo, wie es im Moment aussieht sind wir morgen allein. Treff gg. 12.00 in Kohlberg oder Dettingen? Wir können ja morgen früh nochmal telefonieren.

Falls sich doch noch jemand entscheiden sollte: Abfahrt morgen früh 11.00 in Nürtingen.

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (22. April 2006)

@ Jörg: Ich würde sagen, um 12 in Kohlberg. Zu erreichen bin ich im Moment nur auf Festnetz, ich schick dir die Nummer mal als PN. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Night-Mare (23. April 2006)

@Flo

Geht klar, 12.00 Kohlberg.

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (23. April 2006)

Also, Start ist jetzt um halb zwölf vor meiner Haustüre: Robert-Koch-Weg 8, Metzingen. Wir fahren dann in Richtung Reutlingen, Pfullingen, Schloss Lichtenstein und dann den Burgenweg in Richtung St. Johan.


----------



## alböhi (23. April 2006)

@ floh : schade auch - gerade eben verpasst. hab um 10.30 noch ins forum geschaut und bin dann allein los - für ne kleine runde. ab rt    wär ich schon gern mit euch gefahren. na dann bis zum nächsten mal.
gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (23. April 2006)

coole runde heute. muss häufiger in die richtung.


----------



## pulp (23. April 2006)

nabend,

was/wo ist den der schönste single trail in der nähe von neuffen ?
wohn seit kurzem hier und such noch bergabfahrwege (abgesehen vom hohenneuffen).

danke für alle tips ! , pulp


----------



## GrassEater (23. April 2006)

@ Pulp: Also eigentlich ist der ganze Albtraufweg ja ein schöner Singletrail   Bergab schön zu fahren ist z.b der Beurener Fels: vom Neuffener Schloss in Richtung Erkenbrechtweiler und dann nördlich dem blauen Dreieck folgen. Dann folgt irgendwann ein super Singletrail bergab in Richtung Beuren. 
Dann gibts sehr viele Downhills von der Alb runter in Richtung Bad Urach. Z.b von Grabenstetten aus den roten Y-Weg in Richtung Falkensteiner Höhle. Technisch recht anspruchsvoll! Wenn du etwa 50 (kein Scheiß!) Serpentinen am Stück fahren willst, dann fährst du vom Neuffener Schloss in Richtung Hülben, immer dem roten Y-Weg folgend. Der Downhill geht dann vom Buckleter Kapf runter in Richtung Dettingen. Sehr schwer am Anfang, der Rest ist gut zu fahren. Außerdem kann man weiter dem Y-Weg folgen und am Ende Serpentinen in Richtung Urach fahren. 
Auf der anderen Seite des Tals gibts noch zig weitere Downhills. Am besten legst du dir eine Wanderkarte zu (1:50000), die roten Wanderwege sind fast alles Singletrails. Oder du fährst mal mit uns mit!
Gruß FLo


----------



## GrassEater (23. April 2006)

Die Tour heute war wirklich klasse! Hier mal zwei Bilder:


----------



## alböhi (24. April 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> coole runde heute. muss häufiger in die richtung.



find ich auch, das ist mein lieblingsrevier und sogar vor meiner haustüre. 
wenn ihr nochmal rüberkommt könnten wir uns in reutlingen treffen. bis burladingen runter kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. wo seid ihr denn gestern gefahren?
gruss andreas


----------



## pulp (24. April 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pulp: Also eigentlich ist der ganze Albtraufweg ja ein schöner Singletrail   Bergab schön zu fahren ist z.b der Beurener Fels: vom Neuffener Schloss in Richtung Erkenbrechtweiler und dann nördlich dem blauen Dreieck folgen. Dann folgt irgendwann ein super Singletrail bergab in Richtung Beuren.
> Dann gibts sehr viele Downhills von der Alb runter in Richtung Bad Urach. Z.b von Grabenstetten aus den roten Y-Weg in Richtung Falkensteiner Höhle. Technisch recht anspruchsvoll! Wenn du etwa 50 (kein Scheiß!) Serpentinen am Stück fahren willst, dann fährst du vom Neuffener Schloss in Richtung Hülben, immer dem roten Y-Weg folgend. Der Downhill geht dann vom Buckleter Kapf runter in Richtung Dettingen. Sehr schwer am Anfang, der Rest ist gut zu fahren. Außerdem kann man weiter dem Y-Weg folgen und am Ende Serpentinen in Richtung Urach fahren.
> Auf der anderen Seite des Tals gibts noch zig weitere Downhills. Am besten legst du dir eine Wanderkarte zu (1:50000), die roten Wanderwege sind fast alles Singletrails. Oder du fährst mal mit uns mit!
> Gruß FLo




danke für die tips !. mit "neuffener schloss" meinst du die ruine auf dem hohen neuffen ?


----------



## Night-Mare (24. April 2006)

@andreas

Nürtingen-Metzingen-Bogenweg-Pfullingen-auf die Alb-Albkante bis Lichtenstein-Albkante bis Wanderheim Eninger Weide-Singletrailabfahrt nach Glems-Metzingen-Nürtingen 95km, 1450hm, Sonnenbrand incl. 

Flo, war wirklich super (auch mit dem bissel Asphalt).


@pulp
Mit "Neuffener Schloss" meint Flo die Burgruine Hohenneuffen.


Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (24. April 2006)

danke Jörg 

PS: Bogenweg? Von Burg Lichtenstein wars der Burgenweg...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. April 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour heute war wirklich klasse! Hier mal zwei Bilder:


 !
Das nennt man wohl Postkartenidylle!


----------



## Night-Mare (26. April 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> Bogenweg? Von Burg Lichtenstein wars der Burgenweg...



hm, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. 1:1 würde ich sagen, bei mir werden aus Burgen Bögen, bei dir Schlösser...
 

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (26. April 2006)

war gestern mit den grafenbergern unterwegs - kann ich nur empfehlen  

grüsse aus reutlingen


----------



## OnkelZed (27. April 2006)

@28zöller: habe schon gehört, dass ein neuer dabei war. jener meinte, dass er noch nie so geschwitzt hätte.   ist da war dran?
war leider selbst nicht mit dabei, weil ich das wetter falsch interpretiert hatte und so mein bike nicht im auto hatte.  
poste mal ein paar pics vom bike, damit ich dich erkennen kann.   von mir gibts ja genug in meinem album.

da ich ja vorgestern nicht dabei war, poste ich mal meine tour vom freitag. hatte bei dem traumwetter (26°C in der sonne auf der alb) frei und bin mit meinem mädel über den sattelbogen nach dettingen/erms und dann hoch zu den höllenlöchern und hohe warte. einfach herrlich 3376 kcal loszuwerden.  


hoffentlich dann nächstes mal

zed


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. April 2006)

Männer,wie siehts aus am WE?

traut sich jemand aufs Bike bei dem Wetter?


----------



## GrassEater (28. April 2006)

Also ich schaue morgen erstmal aus dem Fenster und entscheide dann. Sieht aber eher mies aus...


----------



## Night-Mare (29. April 2006)

Ich werde am Sonntag fahren, aber ohne Stress, so ab 11.00 bis 11.30 an Nürtingen. Ich schau morgen gegen 10.00 nochmal hier rein.

@Oli & Flo
Wir können auch nochmal telefonieren, heute oder morgen früh.


Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. April 2006)

Hey Jörg,
Ich geh heute abend mit ein paar Kumpels Dart spielen,
das endet alkoholtechnisch immer ziemlich übel  !
Falls mir morgen trotzdem nach biken zumute ist,ruf ich dich an.

Ihr müsstet in dem Fall jedoch  Rücksicht auf mich nehmen(ja,noch mehr als sonst !) und es wirklich seeeehr gemütlich angehen lassen!

vieleicht bis morgen
Oli


----------



## GrassEater (29. April 2006)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Ich schau dann morgen gegen 10 auch noch mal hier rein.


----------



## alböhi (30. April 2006)

bilderbuchwetter - da muss ich mit. wenn ihr in meine richtung fahrt würde ich gern auf der strecke dazustossen, wenn nicht komm ich zum treffpunkt.

@ jörg : wär klasse, wenn du mir noch telefonisch bescheid gibst, oli hat auch meine nr. danke.

ciao bis denne gruss andreas


----------



## GrassEater (30. April 2006)

@ 28 Zöller: Wir treffen uns heute so gegen 12 Uhr denke ich in der Gegend Kohlberg oder Dettingen. Jörg schreibt gleich sicher noch was rein wenn er wach ist ;-) Ich wär schon startklar!

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (30. April 2006)

@ 28 Zöller: Also, wir starten jetzt gegen 13 Uhr in Nürtingen. Ich fahr um 12 Uhr los, kannst entweder mit mir mitfahren oder direkt nach Nürtingen kommen.


----------



## alböhi (30. April 2006)

gut - bin um 13 uhr in nürtingen am bahnhof.
gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (30. April 2006)

nun das wort zum sonntag:
war ne supertour mit überraschend klasse wetter. schöne gegend interessante wege und immer wieder mal bergauf.    richtung hülben hab ich am burrenhof den teerkoller bekommen und bin dann an der kante oberhalb neuffen bis zur karlslinde. von dort über den gratweg bis zum jusiberg. dort runter, kohlberg und metz-bhf. echt tolles revier bei euch.
interessieren tät mich auch mal der weg obenrum nach schopfloch und römerstein.
ciao bis demnächst gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (30. April 2006)

@Andreas

Klasse, dann bist du am Ende noch länger zurückgefahren als wir. Aber erst rumjammern...


Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (30. April 2006)

Jo, super Tour mal wieder. Aber ist ja bei uns üblich... Also, wo bleiben die vielen anderen Mitfahrer??


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Mai 2006)

@Flo

Schau mal hier: http://www.keiler-bike.de/news.html
Die haben drei Distanzen, die mittlere über 1350hm und 65km, die lange 2650hm und 95km. Ist direkt nach unserem Alpencross, da sollte die mittlere kein Problem sein und die lange eine annehmbare Herausforderung...

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (2. Mai 2006)

@ Jörg: Hört sich gut an! Aber auf jeden Fall die große Runde, die mittlere hatten wir ja schon am Sonntag... Ich kann aber auf dieser komischen Internetseite kein Höhenprofil für 2006 finden, das wäre interessant. 
Am Montag wäre ich wohl doch besser mit Wandern gegangen, das Wetter hat ja gehalten. Bei mir wars dann eher langweilig   Was Wetter betrifft höre ich aber von nun an immer auf dich!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder nüchtern .

Hat morgen Abend jemand Bock auf eine schöne Feierabendrunde?
Ich dachte so an 17 Uhr ab Nürtingen bzw.18 Uhr ab Kohlberg.
Bin natürlich auch für Gegenvorschläge offen!

Also:Wie siehts aus?

Oli


----------



## alböhi (3. Mai 2006)

komm doch nach reutlingen zum mtb-treff.

gruss andreas

www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Mai 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> komm doch nach reutlingen zum mtb-treff.
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html


Reicht mir von der Zeit her nicht bzw.wird mir zu stressig,bin erst kurz nach halb fünf von der Arbeit zurück.
Dann noch umziehen,Bike ins Auto,Ferabendverkehr etc. 

Ich komme gerne mal zu euch rüber,dann aber wochenends.

Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (3. Mai 2006)

hallo andreas,

hast gestern hoffentlich nicht mehr lange in metzingen auf deinen zug nach reutlingen warten müssen...  


schöne grüße

edgar


----------



## GrassEater (3. Mai 2006)

@ Oli: Ich muss leider arbeiten, bis dahin schaffe ich es nicht bis Nürtingen. Komme erst wieder am WE zum biken. Dafür war ich heute mit dem Rennrad auf der Arbeit plus kleine Verlängerung am Abend. Das Wetter war heute einfach zu gut! Bis dann, Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Mai 2006)

Dieses WE werde ich am Samstag eine "kleine" Runde drehen. Wieder so ab 11.30 in Nürtingen los...

Jörg.


----------



## Renè29 (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Oli bin bin aus dem Urlaub wieder zurück und am Samstag mit dabei


René


----------



## GrassEater (4. Mai 2006)

@ Jörg: Ich bin natürlich dabei, aber was hast du wirklich vor? Ich muss ja wissen wie viele Bananen ich mitnehmen muss ;-) 
Geht eigentlich was am Abend in Stuttgart oder wirds wieder zu alternativ für mich? Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Mai 2006)

Hey Jörg,
der Rene und ich wären auch dabei,wenn wir den Start um eine halbe Stunde auf 12 Uhr verlegen können.
Ich hab morgen früh noch einiges zu tun und 11.30 Uhr wird mir zu knapp.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (5. Mai 2006)

Also ab 12.00 am Marktplatzbrunnen (oder bei mir) in Nürtingen bzw. die obligatorischen 45 Minuten später in Kohlberg. Die Route würde ich wieder interaktiv entscheiden, je nach Fitnesstand der Mitbiker. Und falls wer etwas mehr fahren will, da können wir ja am Ende nochwas dranhängen (also nimm lieber ein paar Bananen mehr mit, Flo!).


Bis morgen,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (5. Mai 2006)

Alles klar, komme dann nach Nürtingen. Bis morgen!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Mai 2006)

12 Uhr bei dir,Jörg.

bis nachher
Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Mai 2006)

War gestern wieder richtig klasse(wie immer halt)!
Vor allem die nette Wandereinlage zum Rauber hoch(gell,René ).

War aber schon gut,daß wir das zweite Mal nicht mehr mit hoch sind.
Ich war ja noch bis nachts um halb zwei mit meiner Frau auf der Nürtinger Musiknacht,da sind auch einige Kilometer Fußmarsch zusammengekommen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Oli


----------



## GrassEater (8. Mai 2006)

Jo, war wieder super! Jörg und ich sind dann noch auf der anderen Seite die Alb hoch und den Trail zur Falkensteiner Höhle wieder runter. In Bad Urach sind wird dann nochmal in Richtung Rutschenfelsen die Alb hoch. Dann noch den Albtraufweg entlang und zum Schluss wunderbare Serpentinen nach Dettingen runter. Über Kappishäusern gings dann nach Hause. Waren dann von Nürtingen aus knappe 1600hm bei 65km, nächstes Mal wirds (vielleicht) etwas weniger steil und ohne Schiebepassagen  

Bis zum nächsten Mal, Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Mai 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> Waren dann von Nürtingen aus knappe 1600hm


He Flo,
da brauchst du dich aber nicht wundern,warum sonst  keiner mit euch fährt.
Mich würde das als potentenziellen Mitfahrer abschrecken .


----------



## GrassEater (9. Mai 2006)

@ Oli: Ach was, dich sind wir ja auch nicht mehr losgeworden   Und so wie wir es am Samstag gemacht haben war doch super, erst eine gemeinsame Tour und auf dem Rückweg fahren die einen nach Hause und die anderen noch ein-zweimal die Alb hoch. Nur der erste Albaufstieg hätte besser fahrbar sein können, dieser hatte echt abscheckende Wirkung. Aber der kam ja schon nach 10km...


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Mai 2006)

Also ich finde, dass wir uns echt viel Mühe geben, es jedem recht zu machen. Ist halt immer schwierig, je mehr Leute mitfahren. Aber der Spass ist dann halt auch mehr...

Samstag solls regnen, Sonntag eher net, deshalb und weil ich Samstag sicher noch die letzten Handgriffe an meinem aufgefrischten Bike machen muss werde ich erst am Sonntag eine kleine  Runde drehen.

Grüßle,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Mai 2006)

War gestern und vorgestern  schon mit dem René unterwegs.

Wenn mich meine Frau nochmal lässt,bin ich Sonntag mit dabei.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (12. Mai 2006)

Ich fahr mit am Sonntag. Wenns richtig vorhergesagt ist, dann wirds morgen sowieso ungemütlich. Bis dann!


----------



## Renè29 (13. Mai 2006)

Und ich wäre natürlich ach wieder dabei


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich meine Frau nochmal lässt,bin ich Sonntag mit dabei.
> 
> Oli


Kommando zurück!
Morgen ist ja Muttertag(war mir irgendwie entgangen).
Da geh ich natürlich nicht biken,sondern verwöhne zusammen mit meinem Sohn
die Mama.

@Jörg&Flo:
Lasst mir aber ja den René am Leben,den brauch ich noch für unter der Woche  .

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (13. Mai 2006)

Mein Bike läuft wieder tadellos, bremst jetzt genial und schaltet wie zuvor trotz 8/9 fach Kombi...

Also morgen dann 11.15 bei mir und wir holen dann um 12.00 den Flo in Kohlberg ab.


Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (13. Mai 2006)

Alles klar, komme diesmal nach Kohlberg. Das die 8/9-fach Kombi funktioniert hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Muss ich morgen mal einen genaueren Blick drauf werfen... Gruß Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Mai 2006)

Tolle Runde mal wieder und ich hoffe, wir haben gezeigt, dass bei uns niemand verschreckt wird. Oder, René? Ich hoffe, du bist noch gut und vor allem trocken nach hause gekommen. Grüß den Oli, ich hoffe er erholt sich gut von seinen Sitzbeschw... äh, meine vom Muttertag 

Ich hatte am Ende der nicht so großen Runde (Flo) diesmal auch nur 85km und wieder 1600hm. Wohl etwas über Ziel hinausgeschossen heute... Die zwei Serpentinen-Abfahrten nach Urach und Glems waren aber mal wieder super, mit den neuen Bremsen trotz Feuchtigkeit ein Traum. Hier nochmal ganz groß:

NIE WIEDER FELGENBREMSEN!


Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (15. Mai 2006)

Jo kann ich nur bestädigen. Trocken kann ich nicht grad sagen bin auf den Rückweg bis auf die Knochen nass geworden, aber was ein richtiger Biker sein will der muss dadurch


----------



## GrassEater (15. Mai 2006)

@ Jörg: Ich hatte doch auch nur 1250hm  ... Mann, hat der Spargel danach geschmeckt! Bis dann


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Mai 2006)

Oh,
hatte ich vergessen,meine Sitzprobleme zu erwähnen ?
Also hier für alle zum Mitlesen:
*Ich habe mir letzte Woche wohl buchstäblich einen Wolf gefahren !*
(ist aber nicht mehr so schlimm)


Am Wochenende ist ja Nürtinger Maientag,da werd ich am Sonntag vermutlich einen Rausch ausschlafen müssen.
Biken wäre somit nur am Samstag bei mir drin.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (16. Mai 2006)

@ Oli: Sowas hatte ich noch nie...  Aber du musstest ja sowiso Muttertag feiern und hattest so keine Zeit zum fahren.

Zur Erinnerung: Sonntag CTF vom MTB-Club Pfullingen
Start: 9.30-12 Uhr, 30km/600Hm oder 72km/1200Hm Startgeld: 8, zwei Verpflegungsstationen, sehr schöne Strecke. Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## alböhi (17. Mai 2006)

@ flo : schön, das du es ansprichst. hast du lust hast mit uns ( da sind einige vom letzten jahr dabei ) zu fahren ? schau mal da rein: 
www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb.html .

bei schönem wetter werd ich wieder den grill anschmeisssen. es gäb dann rote, zäpfle und sprudel zum selbstkostenpreis. hungrige wölfe dürfen auch zu fuss kommen  .

@ diese einladung gilt natürlich für euch alle.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Mai 2006)

@Flo&Andy:
Wer den Schaden hat,...........

Ich hatte das vor zwei,drei Jahren schon mal,war nach zwei Tagen wieder vorbei.
Diesmal ist es aber echt hartnäckig,ich habe immer noch Probleme.

Medizinisch gesehen handelt es sich um eine Art Krampfadern am
 Stoffwechselendproduktausscheidungsorgan-Ausgang
(landläüfig auch Hämorrhoiden genannt).

Is nich schön !

Wegen Pfullingen:
Ich bin am Überlegen,ob ich das (sinnlose)Besäufnis am Samstag sein lasse und Sonntag bei der CTF dabei bin.

Vorausgesetzt,meine"Sitzbeschwerden" sind bis dahin abgeklungen und das Wetter wird brauchbar.

Oli


----------



## Renè29 (20. Mai 2006)

Also wenn´s nicht gerade Regnet bin ich morgen mit dabei


----------



## GrassEater (20. Mai 2006)

Also ich werde dann morgen um 9:30 bei den Pfullinger Hallen sein. Es sei denn es regnet in Strömen. Bis dann, FLo


----------



## alböhi (20. Mai 2006)

Renè29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn´s nicht gerade Regnet bin ich morgen mit dabei



hier an der alb sinds meistens nur kurze schauer und die meiste zeit fahren wir eh im wald. wenn was ins wasser fällt, dann nur das grillen.

treffpunkt in reutlingen 8.45 am bahnhof rückseite beim parkhaus

gruss andreas


----------



## GrassEater (22. Mai 2006)

Jo, das war ja gestern eine schöne CFT in Pfullingen! Wetter hat gehalten und die Strecke war wahnsinnig schnell. Nur die letzten zwei Anstiege waren fies!

@ Rene: Du warst wahscheinlich schon weg als ich im Ziel war, das war so gegen 14.15 Uhr. Habe dann auch nur noch kurz Nudeln gegessen und bin ab nach Hause. Hast aber hoffentlich alles gut überstanden. Ich denke es war auch richtig, dass du abgebogen bist. Wie gesagt, die letzten zwei Anstiege waren echt anstrengend!

@ 28Zöller: Hat auch bei euch alles gut geklappt? Ich bin nach dem Nudelessen auch nicht mehr lange da geblieben, ich musste ja noch mit dem Radl nach Hause.

Bis dann, Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (22. Mai 2006)

Hatte kurzfristig gestern doch frei bekommen. Habe dann alleine ;( eine schöne Runde gedreht, eine neue Auffahrt zur Teck gefunden und mal den Jusiwanderweg runter gefahren. Dazwischen Singletrail am Gelben Fels, Trauffweg zum Mittagsfelsen, super Downhill vom Mitagsfelsen nach Lenningen, super Uphill nach Hochwang (auch noch nie gefahren), Traufweg bis zum Jusi und wieder runter. Eine Traumstrecke mit lauter technischen Leckerbissen und super Wetter. 1500hm bei 68km.

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (22. Mai 2006)

@ Jörg: Dann hattest du ja auch deinen Spass, obwohl du alleine unterwegs warst. Du bist das nächste Wochenende in Dresden? Ich bin auch am Überlegen ob ich mal wieder in die Heimat fahren soll. Wenn du nicht hier bist dann kann ich auch mal eine Trainingspause einlegen ;-)


----------



## Renè29 (22. Mai 2006)

Kann ich nur bestätigen war gestern ne shöne Runde

@Flo ich hätte lieber gestern abbiegen sollen aber Andreas hat mich solange zu getextet bis ich aufgegeben hab und mit die große Runde gefahren bin allerdings bei den letzten Anstiegen musst ich dann teilweise schieben hat dann 95km km auf den Tacho zu Hause



René


----------



## GrassEater (22. Mai 2006)

@ Rene: Respekt! Jetzt gehts dir aber wieder gut? Wie gesagt, die Streckführung ist echt fies. Da ist man schon fast in Pfullingen und dann geht es noch diese beiden sauigen Berge hoch. Davor ist ja nur heizen auf der Autobahn angesagt.
Du bist also ab jetzt immer bis zu Schluss dabei bei unseren Touren...


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Mai 2006)

@ Flo

Dieses WE bin ich da, und wenns klappt, drehe ich auch am Feiertag eine kleine Runde.
Pfingsten bin ich ziemlich sicher daheim. 

Und Trainingspausen gibts vor dem Alpencross eh' nicht.  Ich werde auch in Dresden fahren. Hab mich übrigens am Sonntag ziemlich gut gefühlt, bis zum Schluss. Und den Kammweg zum Jusi hab ich tatsächlich durchfahren können, mit dem steilen Trail zum Sattelbogen runter. Also auch fahrtechnisch gehts irgendwie aufwärts.


Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (22. Mai 2006)

Renè29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur bestätigen war gestern ne schöne Runde
> 
> ...........die große Runde ............... hatte dann 95km
> 
> René



@ rene`: und haste was bereut? du solltest noch die 1200 hm erwähnen. is doch ein tolles gefühl sich mal selbst zu übertreffen, respekt, mach weiter so. 

gruss andreas


----------



## GrassEater (22. Mai 2006)

@ Jörg: Also ich bleib auch hier. Wetter soll ja anständig werden. Hoffe ich zumindest, jetzt regnet es ja gerade in Strömen. Am Freitag werde ich frei machen und hatte eigentlich eine längere Rennrad Runde geplant. Das gibt gute Grundlagenausdauer. Aber sonst stehe ich natürlich für MTB Runden zu Verfügung. Fahrtechnisch bist du wirklich viel besser geworden. Ich erinner dich nur an unsere erste gemeinsame Tour, da hast du noch vom Jusi runter zum Sattelbogen geschoben, nur weils etwas rutschig war... Jetzt kam noch eine deutliche Verbesserung durch die neuen Bremsen. Ich hab übrigens neue Teile bestellt! Ich habe bald auch eine Magura, wird die Louise Fr, Antrieb kommt neu (wieder XT), Pedale (ich hab auch hier wieder Shimano genommen...) und man staune, ich hab mir mal eine neue Sattelstütze gegönnt (Ritchey WCS, ist ja wahnsinnig leicht!). Dann hab ich noch hinten einen neuen Mantel drauf gemacht den ich noch rumfliegen hatte (Albert 2.25) und es kommen noch neue Griffe dran. Dann ist das Bike fit für den Albencross! 

@ Oli: Gehts wieder besser und bist du am WE wieder fit?? Der Rene ist jedenfalls gerade ziemlich am Aufholen mit seiner Form


----------



## OnkelZed (23. Mai 2006)

hallöchen,

war sonst noch jemand gestern bei der ctf pfullingen dabei?
ist wieder die gleiche strecke gewesen, nur haben sie jetzt die km korrekt hochgesetzt und auch die höhenmeter nach oben korrigiert.   wo kann man schon sonst ungestraft mit dem gaul über einen golfplatz pflügen! und diesmal haben mich die anstiege am ende nicht mehr plattgemacht.
war echt super, dass das wetter gehalten hat, nur auf der alb oben ist doch des öfteren ein frisches windchen ins gesicht geweht und dabei habe ich auch gleich mene neuen pedale (time atac xs) gequält. nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten beim aussteigen, sind die cleats jetzt endlich eingefahren...


----------



## Blazer_x (23. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand die GPS aufzeichnungen von den Touren vom Sonntag in Pfullingen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2006)

@Flo:
Jo,bin soweit wieder ok.
Ich würde im Moment den Donnerstag zum biken favorisieren.Wie siehts
bei euch aus?


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Mai 2006)

Also für eine lockere Runde wär ich morgen auch zu haben, es sei denn es regnet in Strömen.

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (24. Mai 2006)

Ja, ich wäre auch dabei. Die Aussichten sind ja jetzt auf einmal doch nicht mehr so doll


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Mai 2006)

Gut,dann kommen René und ich zu dir,Jörg.
Um welche Uhrzeit sollen wir denn losmachen?
Wäre 11 Uhr ok?

@René:
Ich hol dich 15 min vorher ab.

Bis Morgen
Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Mai 2006)

Och, zum Vatertag muss ich nicht soviel Stress haben.  Also mir wäre 11.30 auch recht. Dann wären wir gegen 12.15 in Kohlberg. Lass uns doch morgen früh nochmal telefonieren, so gegen halb elf. Wenns arg regnet werde ich aber einen Faulen machen (haha, ich werd mich hinter mein Laptop klemmen und arbeiten). Sonntag fahre ich aber sicher...

Jörg.


----------



## OnkelZed (24. Mai 2006)

@28zöller: du bist gestern abend in grafenberg vermisst worden. dein schlauch war auch da...  
sind übrigens auch in pfullingen gewesen und doch glatt auch zur pfullinger unterhose (schönbergturm) hoch. nebenbei gabs auch noch den übersberg hoch und auch die achalm (zumindest bis zur gaststätte). alles in allem 58km mit 1150hm und 3:13 fahrzeit. ein paar hübschen trails waren auch als wegbegleiter mit dabei.

@all: ob ich es wohl auch auf die reihe kriege den rest von euch hier mal IRL zu treffen????


einen erholsamen vatertag (auch denen, die noch am üben sind)

p.s.: sorry für meine dauernden anhänge. bin einfach statistikgeil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2006)

@Jörg&Flo:

Hab gerade mit dem René telefoniert,wir lassen es heute sein.


Das Wetter ist ja weder Fisch noch Fleisch heute,und der Sommer ist (hoffentlich) noch lang genug.Ausserdem liegen die langen Bike-Klamotten ganz hinten im Schrank.
Und der Rene hat gestern erst sein Bike gewienert,und überhaupt....

Zusammengefasst:Wir haben keine Lust !

Sonntag geht bei mir auch nicht,aber das Wetter soll ja ohnehin so besch...
.. äh,durchwachsen bleiben.

Bis dann,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (25. Mai 2006)

@ Oli: Alles klar, wenn der Jörg auch keine Lust hat dann kann ich wenigstens ohne schlechtes Gewissen an meinem Bike basteln  Schönes Wochenende!

Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Mai 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oli: Alles klar, wenn der Jörg auch keine Lust hat dann kann ich wenigstens ohne schlechtes Gewissen an meinem Bike basteln  Schönes Wochenende!
> 
> Flo




Hat er aber doch  . Bis später und Gruß an die ganzen Schönwetterbiker hier  . 

Jörg


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Mai 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist ja weder Fisch noch Fleisch heute,und der Sommer ist (hoffentlich) noch lang genug.Ausserdem liegen die langen Bike-Klamotten ganz hinten im Schrank.



Stimmt, das mit dem Wetter meine ich: es war nicht heiß und nicht kalt, die Sonne brannte keine Löcher in die Haut und geregnet hats auch nicht. Und Flo und ich, wir hatten auch kein Bock bei angenehmen, trockenen 17° unsere langen Klamotten aus dem Schrank zu holen... 

Wir haben aber auch so eine nette, relaxte Runde über Jusi und Buckleter Kapf mit abschließendem Hammer-Downhill gedreht. Lockere 1000hm und 45km am Vatertag... 

Sorry, kanns mal wieder nicht lassen. Den Rest Schadenfreude überlasse ich aber Flo, wenn er die Bilder ins Netz stellt.


Jörg


----------



## GrassEater (25. Mai 2006)

Naja, ich hab mich ja auch erst aufrappeln können nachdem Jörg mich überredet hat. War dann aber wirklich eine schöne Tour. Ein paar Bilder habe ich angehängt.

Gruß Flo


----------



## alböhi (29. Mai 2006)

OnkelZed schrieb:
			
		

> @28zöller: du bist gestern abend in grafenberg vermisst worden. dein schlauch war auch da...
> ...



@gar : grüss mir die grafenberger - morgen abend kann ich leider auch nicht mitfahren. du könntest ja mal das forum empfehlen. in den ferien werde ich hier ( thread rt/tü ) einige von meinen touren posten.
bis bald gruss von andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juni 2006)

Sodele,
Das Wetter soll über Pfingsten ja einigermaßen brauchbar werden.



Ich hätte mal Lust auf eine richtig lange Tour,dafür aber schön gemütlich.
Hat da jemand Interesse?
Ich bin flexibel,kann Sonntag oder Montag.

Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (3. Juni 2006)

@stalle, hätte auch grosse lust, wir haben jetzt strahlend blauen himmel .... habe noch nichts vor für so/mo. hast du schon eine tour angedacht ? ich kenn mich leider in deiner gegend noch nicht so aus. bin allerdings vor 4 wochen die strecke wiesensteig - reusssenstein - teck - hohenneuffen - römerstein - wiesensteig gefahren. war superklasse ! anfahrt zum treffenpunkt würde ich mit dem auto machen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Steven!
So wie es aussieht,fahren wir am Montag(mit dir wären wir bis jetzt zu dritt).
Eine genaue Strecke hab ich noch nicht im Kopf,aber bis dahin fällt mir bestimmt was ein.
Hier bei uns kann man diesbezüglich sowieso nicht viel falsch machen 
Ich schick dir eine PM mit meiner Tel-Nr.,
dann können wir Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt ausmachen.
Kannst mir natürlich auch deine Nr.schicken,dann ruf ich dich morgen gegen abend mal an.


@all:
hat sonst noch wer Lust?
Startpunkt wäre in Nürtingen bzw. Zizishausen und es geht Richtung Alb
mit der Möglichkeit,unterwegs noch Mitfahrer aufzugabeln.

Den genauen Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit poste ich morgen abend,wenn ich mit Steven telefoniert habe.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Oli,

PM angekommen, melde mich morgen abend bei Dir. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juni 2006)

Echt klasse Wetter heute ,
hoffentlich wirds morgen besser.

@Big Boy:
Heimlich mitlesen gilt nicht!
Wie siehts aus morgen,wir nehmen auch Cannondale-Fahrer mit !


----------



## alböhi (4. Juni 2006)

@ oli : die alb wär mir morgen auch sehr angenehm - aber nur wenn die sonne scheint. wann wollt ihr los? 
gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juni 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> @ oli  wann wollt ihr los?
> gruss andreas


wenns nach mir geht,am späten Vormittag oder um die Mittagszeit.
Dich könnten wir in Kohlberg oder in Dettingen "auflesen".

Heute Abend kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## drSchwoab (4. Juni 2006)

Oli, kannst Du von mir aus gleich fix machen. Paßt scho ! Ich muss nur wissen wann und wo wir uns treffen. Einen Platz wo ich auch mein Auto wiederfinde.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juni 2006)

Also gut:

Treffpunkt morgen um 12.00 Uhr vorm Hauptbahnhof in Nürtingen am Taxistand.

@Steven:
frag dich durch,ist nicht wirklich schwer zu finden.
oder ruf mich an,dann erklär ich dir den Weg.

@28zöller:
Wie stehts mit deinen Ortskenntnissen auf der Uracher Alb
(Höllenlöcher,Wasserfall etc.)
Die Ecke gefällt mir sehr gut,aber als Guide bin ich dort völlig ungeeignet.

Wir könnten dich dann in Dettingen treffen,so ca. um 13.15 Uhr

Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (4. Juni 2006)

Ost ok ! Dein Handy hab ich für den Notfall - dann bis morgen.


----------



## GrassEater (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen! Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Bergischen Land! Bin übers WE in der Heimat. Bilder von hier werden nachgeliefert. Hier war nämlich gestern das Wetter ganz gut und auf einem geliehenem Rad (man staune: ich bin Hardtail gefahren!!) gings in Bergische. Nächstes WE stehe ich aber wieder zur Verfügung. Dann ist der Jörg auf wieder da, der ist zur Zeit geschäftlich unterwegs. Gruß Flo


----------



## Big Boy (4. Juni 2006)

@ stalle: wenn's passt, kann ich auch ausgeloggt bei Euch, heimlich, als "Gast" weiterlesen!!! Also, Spass beiseite: Bin morgen anderweitig vergeben im Hohenlohischen.....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Juni 2006)

Doppelpost;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Juni 2006)

Das war wieder eine sehr schöne Tour am Montag!
Wir sind über Frickenhausen durch den Wald nach Kohlberg,runter nach Neuhausen,dann hoch zum Roßfeld(auf Asphalt,ziemlich fiese Steigung).
Pause auf der Rohrauer Hütte,dann runter nach Urach(Single-Trail incl.unzähligen Serpentinen),Über das Kaltental-Sträßle hoch nach Hülben,Erkenbrechtsweiler,Single-Trail runter zum Philosophenweg und schließlich durchs Tiefenbachtal gemütlich zurück nach Nürtingen.

Waren 72 Km, ca. 1300 Hm,ein verspannter Nacken,ein wunder Hintern und ein total eingesautes Bike. 
Das Wetter war...naja,man darf halt nich in den Kalender schauen.
Wenigstens sind wir(zumindest von oben her)trocken geblieben.

@Reiner:
Danke,daß du auf der Uracher Alb den Guide gegeben hast.

@Steffen:
Ich hoffe dir hats einigermaßen gefallen und wir sehen uns mal wieder!


Am WE bin ich nicht da,mein Schwager feiert seinen dreisigsten. 
Nächste Woche siehts sehr gut aus,da hab ich ein langes Wochenende.
Vieleicht kommt Leutemäßig mal wieder was Größeres zustande.

Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (7. Juni 2006)

@oli, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Komme wieder, ist einfach schön bei Euch zu fahren. Nächstes WE bin ich im Allgäu unterwegs aber am übernächsten langen WE siehts gut aus.


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Juni 2006)

Hi zusammen,

Wollte nur mitteilen, dass ich dieses WE auch ein bisserl biken war. Hab ein paar neue Trails etwas westlicher ausprobiert. War recht heiss bei mir, habe mir einen Sonnenbrand geholt. Anbei noch ein bild mit so 'ner Brücke, an der ich vorbeigekommen bin. Bin dann auch mal drüber gefahren.


Grüße,
Jörg.


P. S. Habe meinen US-Aufenthalt leider etwas verlängern müssen und bin deshalb dieses WE immer noch nicht mit von der Partie .


----------



## GrassEater (8. Juni 2006)

@ Jörg: Boa, du Arsch ;-) Du schaust aber etwas überarbeitet... Aber hier ist es auch schön, pah! Dann lass es dir aber mal gut gehen in den Staaten und bis bald.

@ den Rest: Also keiner da zum biken am WE??


----------



## GrassEater (8. Juni 2006)

Hier noch ein Bild vom schönen Bergischen Land und von mir auf dem Zaskar eines Kumples. Back to the root!


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Juni 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hier ist es auch schön, pah!




Mit Sicherheit. I miss the woods! Die Bilder vom Bergischen Land sind echt schön. Staaten sind sicher eindrucksvoll, aber zuhause ists am schönsten!!! Will auch endlich wieder richtig biken  .

Das Rad von Dir ist aber auch museumsreif, Flo. 

Und von wegen überarbeitet: Ich hab mir halt am WE erlaubt, mich etwas umzuschauen. Jetzt heist es wieder schaffe.


Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (9. Juni 2006)

Also ich könnt mich ja zum Biken anbieten hab dieses Wochenende nichts vor

René


----------



## GrassEater (9. Juni 2006)

@ Rene: Das wär doch mal etwas. Bei mir ist Sonntag ganz gut. Morgen wollte ich meine schon lang geplante größere Rennradtour machen.


----------



## Renè29 (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo Flo hätte gegen Sonntag auch nix dagegen wird mal vorschlagen das ich diesmal na Metzingen Hbf komme so gegen 11.30 !!!

René


----------



## GrassEater (10. Juni 2006)

@ Rene: Moin moin, also ich habe gestern vom Rainer gehört, dass er heute so gegen 10 Uhr fährt. Da ich lange nicht mehr mit ihm unterwegs war wollte ich gerne mit ihm mitfahren. Ich werde ihn gleich mal anrufen. Hättest du denn heute auch Zeit? Dann würde ich nämlich morgen Rennrad fahren. Gruß Flo


----------



## Renè29 (10. Juni 2006)

@Flo: Das wäre bei mir heut nicht gegangen, war ja letzte Woche mit Rainer unterwegs somit bin ich für euch keine Bremse nach dem ich jetzt weis wie Rainer am Berg los legt
René


----------



## GrassEater (10. Juni 2006)

@ Rene: ok, ich auch leider alles etwas kurzfristig gewesen. Wir werden jedenfalls in einer halben Stunde los die "Wannenrunde" fahren. Soll nicht unter 4h zu fahren sein, wird also anstrengend ;-) Gruß Flo


----------



## Bube (12. Juni 2006)

Aber Hallo !


Wir (3) waren auch am Sonntag unterwegs; auch in Metzingen
wurde losgefahren.

Allerdings von 6:00 Uhr bis 9:00 Uhr.


Mann, eine irre Fahrt !!   

Noch null komma null Wanderer unterwegs, absolut kein
Verkehr.   Alle Trails super befahrbar in tollem Tempi.


Und es war schon warm, aber nicht heiß!

Die Morgensonne kam gerade über den Neuffen als wir in seine Richtung fuhren. Später, auf der Dettinger Seite, war dann auch der Nordrandweg 
im morgendlichen Sonnenschein.

Wir machten schon mehrfach "Frühaufsteher-Runden",
und es sind einfach geile Tripps.



Kann es nur empfehlen, mal abseites der "Hauptverkehrszeit" zu biken.

Da machen die Trails auch Sonntags Spaß.  Und wie    


Grüße

Bube


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juni 2006)

@Bube:
Das wär was für mich,bin auch Frühaufsteher!
Samstags oder Sonntags,das spielt bei mir um die Uhrzeit keine Rolle.
Kannst mir ja ne PM schicken,wenn ihr mal wieder losmacht.

@all:
Ich werde mit dem René am Donnerstag eine Runde drehen.

Zeit-und streckenmäßig sind wir flexibel,wobei ich den Vormittag favorisieren würde.

Also:Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## drSchwoab (12. Juni 2006)

@Stalle, sieht bei mir gut aus. Möglicherweise bin ich dabei.


----------



## GrassEater (12. Juni 2006)

@ Oli: Jo, ich wäre auch mit dabei. Vormittags ist super, aber bitte nicht um 6 Uhr! Etwas den Rückstand auf den Jörg aufholen ist jedenfalls immer gut. Ach nee, ich meinte natürlich meinen Vorsprung ausbauen ;-) Hoffe der Sonnenbrand ist bis dahin verheilt, blödes Rennradfahren in der Sonne... Bis dahin, Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juni 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> aber bitte nicht um 6 Uhr!



Nee,ich dachte eher an halb sechs !

Im Ernst:
So zwischen acht und neun kann es wegen mir gern losgehen,
dann kann ich mich nachmittags noch um die Familie kümmern.
Der Rene ist auch immer zeitig wach.

Kriegst du deinen A**** so bald aus der Kiste?

@Steffen:
Wie siehts bei dir aus,wäre das bei dir machbar?

Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (12. Juni 2006)

@Oli, sehr gut - für mich kein Problem, ist dann auch nicht so warm !


----------



## GrassEater (13. Juni 2006)

@ Oli: Ja, so früh kann man auch als Student schon aufstehen... Um die Uhrzeit bin ich doch sonst schon längst im Institut. In welche Richtung solls denn gehen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juni 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oli: Ja, so früh kann man auch als Student schon aufstehen...


Du weißt aber schon,das ich acht oder neun Uhr morgens meine?   

In welche Richtung es geht,entscheiden wir spontan.

Wir können dich in Kohlberg aufgabeln,dann sind wir richtungsmäßig immer noch einigermaßen flexibel.
Oder du kommst auch nach Nürtingen,dann könnten wir auch die andere Ecke Richtung Teck/Rauber in Betracht ziehen.


Ich schlage  jetzt einfach mal  vor:

*Treffpunkt am Donnerstag um 9.00 Uhr in Nürtingen vorm Hauptbahnhof am Taxistand.
Ca. 9.45-10.00 Uhr in Kohlberg am Jusi-Parkplatz(in der Kurve Richtung Kappishäusern)

*

Bis dann,Oli


----------



## alböhi (13. Juni 2006)

an der teck räubern! find ich super.
mein favorit wäre der treff um 9.00 in nürtingen - dann kann ich meinen silberpfeil schon mal am neckar einfahren.

gruss von andreas - der mit der kette rasselt


----------



## GrassEater (14. Juni 2006)

@ Oli: Also ich würden dann auch nach Nürtingen kommen. Ist denn 10 Uhr auch ok? Sonst müsste ich ja schon um 7 aufstehen...


----------



## Chisum (14. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre sonst immer mit einer Truppe in Stuttgart, würde aber auch mal gerne bei euch wildern/räubern. Ich wollte morgen mit dem Zug aus Stuttgart kommen, planmäßige Ankunft in Nürtingen Hbf 8:54 Uhr. Vielleicht könnt ihr warten, wenn er sich etwas verspätet.
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## drSchwoab (14. Juni 2006)

@Oli, mit dem Zug komme ich morgen auch. Dann kann ich über den Schurwald anschließend heim radeln.


----------



## GrassEater (14. Juni 2006)

Ja dann muss ich wohl auch um 9 in Nürtingen sein... Wird aber zu schaffen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juni 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oli: Also ich würden dann auch nach Nürtingen kommen. Ist denn 10 Uhr auch ok? Sonst müsste ich ja schon um 7 aufstehen...


Na und?
Viele Studenten stehen um sechs auf................weil um halb sieben die Läden schließen!!
(Sorry,der mußte sein )

Da sich ja mittlerweile *Stefan*1 (Steven63) und Stefan2 (Chisum)fest um 9.00 Uhr angesagt haben,lassen wir es dabei.
Wenns für dich wirklich zu bald ist,bleibt dir immer noch die "Kohlberg- Option".

@ Stefan2:
Neue Gesichter sind bei uns immer gern gesehen!
Wir warten auf jeden Fall,bis der Zug aus Stuttgart da ist.

Man darf bei uns übrigens auch mitfahren,wenn man nicht Stefan heißt.
Bis morgen,Oli


----------



## alböhi (14. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Na und?
> Viele Studenten stehen um sechs auf................weil um halb sieben die Läden schließen!!



und die drängeln sich dann an der kasse vor, wo wir rentner schlange stehn, weil wir den ganzen tag gerbraucht haben uns wieder daran zu erinnern das heute einkaufen angesagt ist. 

also dann um kurz vor 9 in nü. gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Juni 2006)

9.00 Uhr? Ihr spinnt doch wohl total... Ihr wisst schon, dass heute abend noch Fußballspiel ist?

Aber um zu vermeiden dass Flo seinen Vorsprung ausbaut, muß ich wohl auch da sein. Flo, ich bin übrigens gestern auch schon gefahren  


Bis dann,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (14. Juni 2006)

GEWONNEN!!!!! Polen ist weg vom Fenster!!!

@ Jörg: Ich auch, zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Bis morgen in aller Frühe, gähn...


----------



## drSchwoab (15. Juni 2006)

@all, schön war es wieder. Jörg, danke an die schönen Trails. Anbei der Fred für die angekündigte Tour am Sonntag über Liechtenstein etc.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=224219&highlight=g%F6ppingen


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Juni 2006)

Tolle Truppe und klasse Runde wieder heute. Stefan, ich hoffe du hast deinen Zug noch bekommen, ansonsten würde ich mich freuen, euch alle bald wieder zu sehen.

Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Juni 2006)

Für mich wars net so schön 

Morgen früh fahr ich mit einem Kumpel.Wenn ich da auch nicht mehr mithalten kann,
versuch ich es mal mit Briefmarkensammeln.

Falls irgendwelche Frühaufsteher(keine Studenten oder Designer ) unterwegs sind:
Wir treffen uns um 7.30 Uhr in Nürtingen.

Oli


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stalle,


wo soll´s denn genau losgehen bzw.
an was für ´ne Tour (Strecke/Zeit)
hast Du denn gedacht ?

Grüße


Bube, 
der auch gerne früh aufsteht.

"In meinem Alter braucht man halt nicht mehr so viel Schlaf..."


----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2006)

@ oli : briefmarkensammeln ist keine lösung - bekämpfe die ursachen  

@ stefan : schickst du mir bitte die ovl - bin ganz gespannt drauf, was ihr euch noch gegönnt habt - so ganz ohne bremsen  .

tja und abends in rt hats dann doch nur noch zum eisessen gereicht. mit dem stück am neckar entlang hat`s mir dann auch gereicht - oder wars der biergartenbesuch am bürgersee?

ciao bis demnächst in nürtingen gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Juni 2006)

Bube schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße
> 
> 
> Bube,
> ...


Genau-"Carpe diem" heisst das Motto!

Also wir fahren  Richtung Alb und wollen am Späten Vormittag wieder zurück sein,wird also sicher keine Gewalttour.

Treffen könnten wir uns gegen 7.30 Uhr in Nürtingen vorm Hauptbahnhof,das ist einfach zu finden.

Die genaue Strecke ergibt sich bei uns immer erst während der Tour,
wir können es aber so deichseln,daß du geschickt nach Riederich rüberkommst und nich erst mit uns nach NT zurück musst.

Würde mich freuen,wenn du dabei bist!

Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Juni 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> tja und abends in rt hats dann doch nur noch zum eisessen gereicht.


Hätte ich doch gewettet-Ich wär ein reicher Mann !


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Falls irgendwelche Frühaufsteher(keine Studenten oder Designer ) unterwegs sind:
> Oli




@Oli
Ich wusste es: Ihr wollt uns loswerden, deswegen fahrt ihr so früh. Und wo das jetzt nicht geklappt hat, werdet ihr ganz deutlich . Aber diskriminieren hilft genausowenig wie rumheulen. Da musst wohl an die Ursachen ran. Wie war das nochmal: "Ich kann irgendwie andauernd essen". Hmm...

Und so schlecht warst ja wirklich nicht dabei, ich habe eher das Gefühl, du warst ein bisserl zu schnell. Vielleicht lässt dir nächstesmal nicht so sehr unser Tempo aufdrücken, wir warten schon...

Und ansonsten danke an dich und deine Frau, habe heute das Schümli Frühstück genossen. Bei dem Wetter frei haben und in Nürtingens Altstadt rumsitzen. That's life!


@Steven63
Danke für den Link, ich schau gleichmal nach. Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Sonntag schon wieder...


Bis bald,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Juni 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> Aber diskriminieren hilft genausowenig wie rumheulen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch!-
Dann gehts mir besser .

Komm doch morgen einfach mit!
Kannst es ja so machen wie ich und dir nach der Tour einen schönen Mittagsschlaf gönnen!

Ich war heute morgen auch im Schümli!
konnte es aber nicht ertragen,meiner Frau beim Arbeiten zuzusehen(ist ja wie zuhause   )und bin nicht lange geblieben.

Oli


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Genau-"Carpe diem" heisst das Motto!
> 
> Also wir fahren  Richtung Alb und wollen am Späten Vormittag wieder zurück sein,wird also sicher keine Gewalttour.
> 
> ...


Hallo !


Komme gerne morgen, Samstag, 7:30 Uhr zum Nürtinger Bahnhof.

Freue mich und danke
für´s Mitnehmen. 


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Chisum (16. Juni 2006)

Nochmal zurück auf Donnerstag, war ein schönes Ausscheidungsrennen, schade natürlich, dass es dafür nicht zu einem gemeinsamen Abschlussbierchen in großer Runde -und Schmuchte für Oli- gereicht hat. Wäre schön, wenn das beim nächsten Mal klappt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2006)

Zitat:
Zitat von 28zöller

tja und abends in rt hats dann doch nur noch zum eisessen gereicht.



Hätte ich doch gewettet-Ich wär ein reicher Mann !

@ oli : na was geht denn hier ab. sauber rauszitiert. wie steh denn ich jetzt da? weglassen von informationen war schon immer ne methode ohne schlechtes gewissen zu manipulieren. 

*richtigstellung:* oli hat mich auf ne zweite halbe eingeladen. hab mich dann mit nem 26er schnitt nach reutlingen gepeitscht, damit ich nüchtern und pünktlich bei meiner regierung das mittagessen fertig auftischen konnte. 

wir sollten uns mal in ner männergruppe richtig aussprechen. da könnten wir auch über obsessionen von frühaufstehern einen kippen und mit derselben methode vorurteile betreffend designer und studenten wegspülen.

ciao dann gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2006)

@Oli

Dann haben wir uns wohl verpasst, schade. Wobei mein Frühstück um 11.45 begann. Würde mich interessieren, welche der beiden netten Frauen die deine war, auf jeden Fall wird sie sich sicher an mich erinnern. Wer fragt schon viertel vor Zwölf nach einem Frühstück...

Habe Samstag meinen Sohn und kann deshalb nicht, fahre aber Sonntag, wahrscheinlich mal Richtung Reutlingen nach Stevens Tip. Wenn wir (Flo und ich) das schaffen, wir wollen nämlich Samstag abend nach Stuttgart. Auf unser erstes Zusammentreffen vorm Tresen trainieren, aber ich glaube da werden wir beide dann wohl eher alt aussehen  


Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Juni 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden Fall wird sie sich sicher an mich erinnern. Wer fragt schon viertel vor Zwölf nach einem Frühstück...
> 
> 
> 
> Jörg.


Na klar!
Zitat von meiner Frau:
"Der kam sauspät,und seinen Prosecco hat er auch nicht getrunken".

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Juni 2006)

@Oli

Nur ein Schwein trinkt allein... Nee, eigentlich war mir wegen der Hitze schon schummrig, da hätt' der Prosecco dann zu sehr reingehauen. Aber der Tip an sich ist super, such mir jetzt "nur" noch 'ne nette Begleitung fürs nächste Mal. Dann mit Prosecco...

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Diesmal melde ich mich aus wenig erfreulichem Anlaß:
Meinen Kumpel hats auf der heutigen Tour bei einem schweren Sturz übel erwischt.
Wir wissen nicht wie das passiert ist.Er war auf einer schnellen Schotterabfahrt hinter uns,und wir haben unten gewartet.Als er dann nicht kam,sind wir wieder ein Stück zurück.Da saß er dann neben seinem Bike:
Total unter Schock,die linke Gesichtshälfte völlig aufgeschlagen.
So was hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehen,ich konnte gar nicht richtig hinschauen,sonst wär mir schlecht geworden.Dann musste ich dem Notruf noch unsere Position beschreiben(ist nicht einfach,wenn mann sich mitten im Wald,irgendwo zwischen Neuffen,Kohlberg und Frickenhausen befindet).
Der Michael(Bube) ist dann zurück Richtung Neuffen hoch und hat an der letzen Weggabelung auf den Rettungswagen gewartet,damit der sich nicht noch verfährt.
Mein Kumpel saß währenddessen die ganze Zeit nur da und hat vor sich hingestammelt(genuschelt)"wie ist das denn passiert,wie ist das denn passiert?"
Ich stand relativ hilflos daneben und hatte Schiss,das die Schockwirkung bei ihm nachlässt und er vor Schmerzen anfängt zu schreien(war Gott sei dank nicht der Fall).

Während ich hier noch schreibe,hat mir eben seine Frau angerufen:

Es ist nichts gebrochen!!!
"Nur" zwei üble Fleischwunden über dem Auge und am Kiefer.

Jetzt gehts mir gleich wesentlich besser,denn selbst der Notarzt war bei dem Anblick alles andere als optimistisch.

Ich lass meine ganzen Eindrücke jetzt trotzdem mal so stehen,denn mir ist heute richtig bewusst geworden,wie schnell etwas passieren kann und wie sehr wir mit unserem Hobby unsere Gesundheit aufs Spiel setzen.

Ich werde mit Sicherheit bergab nie mehr auch nur annähernd so runterheizen,wie ich das bisher teilweise gemacht habe.

In diesem Sinne,Leute:
Fahrt so,daß ihr nicht die Kontrolle verliert und natürlich *nie,nie ,nie *ohne Helm!


----------



## drSchwoab (17. Juni 2006)

@oli, dann wünsche ich Michael eine gute und rasche Genesung. 

Das mit der Schotterabfahrt kann ich nachvollziehen. Mein kleiner Sohn, jetzt immerhin 14, hat schon zweimal mit dem Gesicht auf Schotter gebremst. Das erste Mal mit ca. 8 Jahren und das zweite Mal vor zwei Jahren richtig heftig auf einer Abfahrt in Griechenland. Nur gut, daß damals zwei Ärzte in unserer Gruppe dabei hatten und auf unserem Schiff ein Hospital war, welches die Ärztliche Versorung übernahm. Vor allem ist nichts geblieben außer dem Respekt vor Schotterabfahrten .....


----------



## Bube (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stalle,



mir geht der Unfall heute doch noch mächtig nach.

Das GPS ergab bei uns ca. 52 km/h im Bereich der Unfallstelle.

Selbst wenn wir ein paar km/h abziehen; auf dem Bergabstück
mit dem Schotter,...

Mann, sah Andi aus.

Habe so was auch noch nicht erlebt, bin aber
immer noch schockiert.
Gott sei Dank hast Du Dein Handy dabei gehabt und es auch
gleich benutzt. Und trotz der Pampa noch Empfang.

Gut gemacht.



Hoffentlich geht´s Andy bald wieder besser.

Wie lange muß er denn im KKH bleiben ?

Bitte halt mich auf dem Laufenden.

Danke




Gruß

Micha


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Juni 2006)

Bube schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange muß er denn im KKH bleiben ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich seine Frau richtig verstanden habe, ein paar Tage zur Beobachtung.
Er hat wie gesagt üble Fleischwunden,aber sie haben ihn wieder einigermaßen zusammengeflickt.
Es geht ihm aber immerhin schon so gut,daß er sich darüber aufregt,heute Abend die Sonnwendfeier zu versäumen.

An den Sturz kann er sich aber immer noch nicht erinnern.

Oli


----------



## GrassEater (18. Juni 2006)

@ Oli: Ist ja echt eine schlimme Sache, ich hoffe es heilt alles wieder gut. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich ihm eine gute Besserung! Gruß Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Juni 2006)

@Oli

Gute Besserung an deinen Kumpel. Ist schon klar und es sollte jedem auch ohne solche Vorfälle immer wieder bewußt sein, dass unser Sport nicht völlig risikolos ist. 

Wo gibts denn heute Sonnenwendfeiern? In Nürtingen? Gehst Du?


Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Juni 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> @Oli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhmm.... mein Post ist von gestern!
Und Sonnwendfeiern waren gestern so ziemlich überall(Beuren,Wolfschlugen,Reudern,...). in Nürtingen selbst gab und gibt es meines Wissens aber keine.


So,jetzt nochmal zu meinem Kumpel Andreas,er hat doch einiges mehr abbekommen.
Ich habe heute nochmal mit seiner Frau gesprochen,Sie war gestern aufgrund mangelnder Infos ein wenig zu optimistisch.
Der operierende Arzt meinte wohl, er habe 4(!!) Stunden an ihm herumgenäht(unter anderem auch im Mund,am Gaumen),bis er wieder halbwegs normal aussah.Das deckt sich dann auch eher mit dem Anbklick,der sich uns geboten hatte.
Morgen will sich ein HNO-Spezialist noch seine Nase anschauen,die hat wohl auch was abbekommen.Und zwei seiner Zähne liegen jetzt wahrscheinlich noch im Wald.
Erinnern kann er sich übrigens immer noch nicht.

Ich geh ihn morgen besuchen,dann erfahr ich es aus erster Hand.

Trotzdem einen schönen Abend

Oli


----------



## alböhi (19. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> ....... geh ihn morgen besuchen...........



dann übermittel deinem freund und meinem namensvetter unbekannterweise mal gute besserung, wir denken an ihn. seine situation kann ich gut nachempfinden, erzähl ich dir ein andermal.  das mit dem gesicht wird auf jeden fall - vielleicht sogar besser wie vorher - ich zeig euch mal `n bild wie ich vor meinem unfall ausgesehen habe. die erinnerung kommt nicht mehr - nur ab und an mal so`n traum, wo das unterbewusstsein die geschichte verarbeitet.
gruss aus reutlingen von andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Juni 2006)

SCH...E

(sorry, mehr fällt mir dazu gerade nicht ein).


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juni 2006)

Sodele,
Ich war gestern den Andi im Krankenhaus besuchen.
Folgende Näharbeiten wurden an ihm durchgeführt:
Über und unter dem rechten Auge,Oberlippe(von außen und innen),
und am Kinn.
Außerdem ist die Nase angeknackst,und eventuell ein Stück Zahn abgebrochen,da ist er sich aber nicht ganz sicher.

Aussehen tut er,als ob er mit "Bruno"(alias"JJ 1" alias "der Problembär") gekämpft hätte.

Ihm gehts aber soweit ganz gut,die Schmerzen sind dank Medikamenten erträglich.

Ach so:
Biken will er übrigens weiterhin.


Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Aussehen tut er,als ob er mit "Bruno"(alias"JJ 1" alias "der Problembär") gekämpft hätte.
> Oli



Wär doch ne gute Ausrede. Und warum soll er nicht mehr biken, beim Wander hat man noch weniger Chancen gegen Bären...


Ich werde übrigens am WE auch wieder biken. Und zwar am Samstag. Bis dahin...


Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (23. Juni 2006)

@ Jörg: Also ich mach lieber noch Pause. Kann mein Knie wegen der Kruste noch nicht richtig bewegen. Ist vielleicht auch gut so, dann ist es ruhig gestellt. Wo schaust du denn am Samstag Fussball? Wenn sich nichts anderes ergibt schaue ich in Metzingen auf dem Kelternplatz.  

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Juni 2006)

Bei mir wirds dieses WE auch nix,zumindest tagsüber.
Ich werde aber morgen früh(seeehr früh   ) eine Runde drehen.

Ich bin ja damit "gesegnet",vor allem in den Sommermonaten auch an Wochenenden bei Tagesanbruch aufzuwachen.

Das bedeutet: Gemütlich Zeitung lesen,die ein oder andere Tasse Kaffee dazu,
und dann gehts irgendwann zwischen sechs und sieben los.

Leidensgenossen sowie Freiwillige können mich gerne begleiten!

Oli


----------



## alböhi (25. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> ........Leidensgenossen sowie Freiwillige können mich gerne begleiten!
> Oli



non solum carpe diem. sed etiam nocem dilige.

bin auch wieder im lande - morgen schön ausschlafen und dienstag abend ??? gern wieder auf dem rad. 
gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Juni 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> non solum carpe diem. sed etiam nocem dilige.
> 
> 
> gruss andreas


Tut mir leid,Andy.
Meine Lateinkentnisse beschränken sich *hüstel,hüstel* auf die gängigen Redewendungen.
Ich soll nicht nur den Tag nutzen,sondern auch irgendwas anderes tun, so weit komm ich noch.

Den gestrigen Tag haben ich und Rene aber auf jeden Fall genutzt,wir sind um halb acht los.


Oli


----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2006)

Hi Oli,


und, alle wieder heile angekommen ?  


Konnte am WE leider nur mal
ne Stunde weg.


Bestimmt war´s wieder super,
so bald unterwegs.
Wenn die ganzen Stud-Enten noch schlafen ... 


Grüße an Andi


Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Juni 2006)

Bube schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt war´s wieder super,
> so bald unterwegs.
> Wenn die ganzen Stud-Enten noch schlafen ...
> 
> ...


Jetzt sei doch nicht so gemein!

Aber du hast recht,war wieder echt Klasse!

Am Sonntag werde ich wieder eine Frühaufsteherrunde drehen,
tagsüber ist es mir im Moment einfach zu heiß für größere Touren.


Oli


----------



## Bube (28. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sei doch nicht so gemein!
> 
> Aber du hast recht,war wieder echt Klasse!
> 
> ...




Hi Oli !

Gestern haben ein Kumpel und ich ´ne Tour
gemacht. 
Wir sind kurz nach 17 Uhr los und dann kam eins zum anderen:

Von Riederich gings nach Metzingen, den Kumpel abholen. Kurze
Besprechung: also gut, ne kurze Runde.
Aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt...

Über die Metzinger Obstanlagen rauf zum Florian, über Kappis 
die Rampe hoch   zum Jusi.
Dort weiter über die Kuppe bis zum Soldatengrab und den 
Obergefreiten Schur gegrüßt.
Hinab über das "Klein Allgäu" nach Neuffen und dann wieder
hoch, zur Burg.  

Von oben wieder etwas runter bis zum oberen Parkplatz und dort Weg 
- Beschilderung "Sackweg" - ausprobiert.
War gar keine Sackgasse    sondern ein 
schöner Höhenweg, der kurz unter Erkenbrecktsweiler 
vorbeikommt.
(Weg dürfte oberhalb des Philosophenweges verlaufen !)
Dann kurze, steile Rampe hoch nach Erkenbrechtsweiler.   
Dort besuchten wir Freunde und machten uns dann auf den Heimweg.
Der "Heimweg" sah folgendermaßen aus: am Albtrauf entlang, den Astropfad 
gestreift bis rüber zu der Stelle, an der die Neuffener Steige oben auf die
Albhochfläche einmündet.
Von dortigem Parkplatz Einstieg in den Nordrandweg     
Ist einfach mein Lieblingsweg. Hier kann man(n) sein Bike (und sich)
gut testen.   

Trail rüber bis zur Karlslinde, von dort auf dem Schneckenweg runter
bis zum Schillingskreuz.
Dann (erstmalig) den Höhenweg zum Soldatenweg genommen: blaue 
Rautenmarkierung. Sauber, sag ich bloß. Sauber.
Echt schöner Trail mit netten kleinen Rampen. Kurz,aber heftig.

Nachdem wir dann dem OG Schur Gute Nacht gewünscht hatten, gings
wieder back home.

Das war eine richtig schöne Tour, die dann so gegen 22 Uhr 
und nach 1152 Höhenmetern  endete. 
So langsam merkt man, dass die Tage kürzer
werden    ...  und die Trails nachts auch super toll sind.
Nachtbiking hat echt was  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (28. Juni 2006)

Anlage:

2 Bilder von der Tour


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Juni 2006)

Bube schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Oli !
> 
> Gestern haben ein Kumpel und ich ´ne Tour
> gemacht.
> ...


Und sowas als Feierabendrunde-
Doppel-Respekt mit Anerkennung! 

Wir waren Samstag auch auf dem Neuffen und sind von dort den Traufweg Richtung Karlslinde und Schillingskreuz,das fetzt!

Wie siehts denn am Sonntag morgen bei dir aus?

@all:
Aus Rücksichtnahme auf die "Langschläfer"bin ich in meiner unendlichen Güte bereit,auch etwas später zu starten.
Aber spätestens um neun will ich los.

Oli


----------



## Bube (28. Juni 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Und sowas als Feierabendrunde-
> Doppel-Respekt mit Anerkennung!
> 
> Wir waren Samstag auch auf dem Neuffen und sind von dort den Traufweg Richtung Karlslinde und Schillingskreuz,das fetzt!
> ...




Hi Oli,

Danke Danke...  

Und Du warst auch an diesem Teil des Nordrandweges? Super! 
Und zu Deinen Uhrzeiten sind i.d.Regel auch keine Wanderer
und Stud-Enten unterwegs   (<-  Sorry, der mußte sein  ) 
Spitzenmäßig   

Leider bin ich Samstag unterwegs und der Sonntag
gehört dann der Familie...(In Plieningen ist Seifenkistenrennen)

Aber sonst: gerne wieder (JJ1 ist ja tot   )



Bis dann!


Michael

P.S.: Und lass Dich nicht von den Enten bremsen,
        im Morgenrot  ist die Alb am schönsten.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Juli 2006)

@René,
wie es scheint kriegt außer uns beiden niemand den A**** hoch morgen früh.
Ich komm dich dann wieder gegen 7 Uhr abholen.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drSchwoab (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo Oli, 

komm doch morgen nach Bad Wildbad zum Marathon. Dann seid Ihr nicht "alleine".

VG 
Stefan (früher mal Steven63)


----------



## Renè29 (1. Juli 2006)

@Oli Jup geht klar


----------



## GrassEater (2. Juli 2006)

Also, da ich hier ja wohl der einzigste Studierende bin, beziehe ich alle Kommentare dazu mal auf mich. Es gibt sicherlich Studenten, die nicht viel Zeit in der Uni verbringen und sich die Eier schaukeln. Der größte Teil jedoch hat mindestens genau so viel zu tun wie ein normaler Arbeitnehmer. Was sind denn schon lächerliche 36,5h? Ich bin regelmäßig 40h in der Uni und ich werde noch nicht einmal dafür bezahlt. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich an einem Sonntag doch gerne mal ausschlafe, da ich in der Woche immer um 6 Uhr aufstehe. Außerdem habe ich keine weiteren Verpflichtungen (Frau, Freundin, Kind, Hund etc.), warum sollte ich also am Sonntag um 7 Uhr radfahren?? Ich würde sagen, dass es von euch niemand macht, weil das so toll ist so früh zu fahren, sondern damit ihr den weiteren Tag auch noch anders verplanen könnt. Wenn ich Verpflichtungen hätte, würde ich das ja auch so machen, aber ich bin zur Zeit froh, dass ich keine habe. So, ich hoffe die Missverständnisse sind damit geklärt. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Juli 2006)

Wobei ich weiß, dass der Flo Sonntags nicht mal so spät aufsteht. Nur bis 7 in Nürtingen... Vorschlag zur Güte: 9.00 treffen in Nürtingen ist normalerweise auch für mich o. k. (wenn ich nicht gerade die Nacht zuvor fussballfeiernderweise überhaupt nicht geschlafen habe, wie gestern... ) und dann kann man ja den Flo in Metzingen abholen. 

Bis zu nächsten Mal,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juli 2006)

Na gut ,
dann nehmen wir ab sofort andere "Minderheiten" auf die Schippe.
Wie wärs denn mit Rauchern,Bayern,Sachsen,Fully-Fahrern,Typen mit ner Billig-Sattelstütze von Point,.............

Mensch Flo,jetzt bleib mal geschmeidig!
Sicher haben wir die Studentengeschichte etwas zu breitgetreten,aber ohne die geringste Absicht,irgendjemand ans Bein zu pinkeln.


Natürlich kommt es mir als Familienvater entgegen,so früh zu fahren,und wach bin ich ja wie gesagt sowieso auch ohne Wecker bei Tagesanbruch.
Trotzdem hat das Biken am frühen Morgen ein ganz besonderes Flair,das muss man echt mal erlebt haben.
Die kühle,klare Morgenluft,keine Wanderer oder Spaziergänger,nur ganz vereinzelt mal ein Jogger.
Heute haben wir sogar ein halbwüchsiges Wildschwein aufgeschreckt,die sieht man tagsüber eher selten bis gar nicht!

btw:wie gehts eigentlich deinem Knie,alles wieder ok?

@Jörg,natürlich können wir auch später los,sofern es nicht gerade so schwül ist wie letzte Woche.


----------



## GrassEater (2. Juli 2006)

@ Stalle: Ok, ok, ich bin vielleicht mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden heute morgen... Es war aber doch auch so früh um halb zehn ;-) Jedenfalls habe ich mich wieder beruhigt. Meinem Knie ging es heute auch wieder gut. Die Schürfwunden sind gut verheilt und trotz 2,5h und zwei Albaufstiegen habe ich nichts gemerkt. Ja, vielleicht klappt das ja mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Runde. Viele Grüße, Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juli 2006)

Halb zehn?
Da hatten ich und René bereits knappe 40 Km runter und waren gerade am Schillingskreuz bei meiner zweiten Zigarettenpause!


----------



## Bube (2. Juli 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Halb zehn?
> Da hatten ich und René bereits knappe 40 Km runter und waren gerade am Schillingskreuz bei meiner zweiten Zigarettenpause!




Hi Oli !

Ja, da müssen wir das Schillingskreuz bald umtaufen in

 Stalle-Gedächtniskreuz  ! 


Scheint ja (verständlicherweise) Dein 
Lieblingsplatz zu sein  



Viel Spaß bei Deinen Touren.


Michael


P.S.: Ist Andy wieder einigermaßen i.O. ?


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Juli 2006)

stalle schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut , dann nehmen wir ab sofort andere "Minderheiten" auf die Schippe.
> Wie wärs denn mit Rauchern,Bayern,Sachsen...



        

Ich wusste es, ihr wollt uns loswerden.

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Juli 2006)

@all:
René und ich werden am Sonntag morgen eine Runde drehen.
Was die  Startzeit betrifft, sind wir mittlerweile bereit Zugeständnisse zu machen .

Also,wer kommt noch mit?

Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo Jungs, wäre gerne wieder dabei. Bin flexibel und freue mich schon.

VG
Stefan


----------



## GrassEater (8. Juli 2006)

Bin gerade nicht im Schwabenland... Gruß Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Juli 2006)

Habe meinen Kleinen und kann nicht vor 11.00 weg... Aber wenn ihr solange wartet. Könnte auch 11.00 in Kohlberg sein.

Jörg.

@Flo
Wo treibst du dich rum? Ich glaub du hattest was gesagt, habs aber schon wieder vergessen... Wie gehts dem Knie und der Fitness? Alpentauglich?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Juli 2006)

@all:

Wir starten morgen um 10 Uhr in Nürtingen am Bahnhof.

@Jörg :
Bringst du deinen Junior morgen früh zurück nach Frickenhausen?
Dann könntest du dort zusteigen und wir wären streckenmäßig noch komplett flexibel.

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Juli 2006)

Ja, super. Ich mache dann auch 10.00 hier in Nürtingen los, mit dem Auto und lade Sohnemann und Bike dann gegen 10.30 Frickenhausen aus. Würde dann am Radweg nach Linsenhofen warten. Ich rufe morgen früh nochmal an.

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2006)

Olà,Muchachos!
Da ihr ja nun das Geheimnis meiner Bombenkondition  und unbändigen Kraft   kennt
und mich auf der Rohrauer Hütte bei der Einnahme der leistungfördernden Substanz "Schinkenwurst" beobachtet habt,habe ich jetzt mal meinen nickname geändert.

War übrigens wieder klasse gestern mit euch,die Uracher Ecke gefällt mir langsam immer besser!

@Jörg: Sorry,das wir uns nicht mehr verabschiedet haben.Warst du noch auf der Teck?

@Stefan: Bist du echt noch mit dem Bike bis Ludwigsburg?


Bis demnächst,Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (10. Juli 2006)

@Oli, klar bin ich durchgefahren. Waren immerhin insgesamt 107 km und ca. 1500 Hm. War sehr schön, bin über den Schurwald/Kappelberg zurück. War echt ein Genuss. Nächstes Mal komme ich dann wieder mit dem Zug. Also nicht vergessen: Immer sechs vor !



Was ist des Schwaben ganzes Glück ?

-> Eine Schinkenwurscht, wie ein Arm so dick !


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Juli 2006)

@Oli,
habe versucht dich noch anzurufen, warst wohl im Funkloch. Bin dann noch rüber über die Sulzburg zum Teck-Sattelbogen, wieder runter Richtung Dettingen und dann doch noch mal ganz zur Teck hoch mit abschließendem Grashügel Downhill. Knapp 1800 hm auf 73km, die Alpen können kommen!

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (13. Juli 2006)

Fährt jemand am Samstag?


----------



## drSchwoab (13. Juli 2006)

Ja, aber in Albstadt !


----------



## Renè29 (13. Juli 2006)

Und Ich muss leider Arbeiten


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juli 2006)

@Flo:
Ich dreh morgen eine Frühaufsteher-Runde.

Sonntag fahr ich wahrscheinlich nochmal mit dem René,dann aber "tagsüber"
bzw.zu einer Uhrzeit,zu der auch Stud.....äh, ich meine natürlich ganz normale Leute,die am Wochenende ein bisschen länger schlafen,auch wach sind.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (14. Juli 2006)

@ Oli: Alles klar, ich wolle morgen erst gegen Mittag los, muss noch einkaufen. Sonntag wollte ich gar nicht fahren. Wenn mein Knie morgen mitmacht dann gehts schon los Richtung Alpen. Gruß Flo


----------



## OnkelZed (16. Juli 2006)

manno, war der albstadt marathon geil!!! 

und die super unterstützung am rand der strecke gehört einfach erwähnt.


----------



## alböhi (27. Juli 2006)

@ alle: möchte noch jemand von euch mit zum lactattest in reutlingen?

weitere infos: www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/mtb/html 

grus andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (27. Juli 2006)

hallo andreas,

gibts dich auch noch? wir haben dich schon alle bei uns dienstags vermisst. was macht dein neues bike. wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne, warst du dran, dir eine neue kiste (fully) zusammenzubauen.

grüße

edgar


----------



## alböhi (28. Juli 2006)

OnkelZed schrieb:
			
		

> hallo andreas,
> 
> gibts dich auch noch? wir haben dich schon alle bei uns dienstags vermisst. was macht dein neues bike. wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne, warst du dran, dir eine neue kiste (fully) zusammenzubauen.
> 
> ...



dienstags ist abends sehr stressig pünktlich bei euch zu erscheinen, da ich spät aus stuttgart komme. meine neue " kiste " hat jetzt auch schon einige km auf dem buckel. vielleicht klappts ja mal an nem wo-ende mit gemeinsam fahren.
grüsse aus reutlingen von andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juli 2006)

Werde am Samstag eine Runde auf der Alb drehen. Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen, wie immer.

Jörg.


----------



## Chisum (28. Juli 2006)

Hi Jörg, zurück von deiner Transalp? Dann bist Du wahrscheinlich noch fitter als sonst, trotzdem bin ich interessiert. Wo und wann solls denn losgehen?
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juli 2006)

Hi Stefan,


Waren eine Woche im Wallis, 5 richtig harte Touren gemacht. Transalp war nicht, wegen Flos Knieproblemen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, hoffe ich.

Du kommst wieder nach Nürtingen? Die Abfahrtszeit ist bei mir noch völlig flexibel, mal schauen, ob Flo auch mit dabei ist. Vorschlag: so gegen 11 oder 12.00, aber aml schauen, was Rest der sagt.

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Juli 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> aber aml schauen, was Rest der sagt.
> 
> Jörg.


Fahrt ihr nur.
Ich bin jetzt schon das zweite WE hintereinander ausgebucht und komme nicht zum biken. 

Viel Spaß,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (28. Juli 2006)

@ Jörg: Also ich wäre auch mit dabei. Wieder in Kohlberg? Wenns morgens nicht regnet könnte ich auch nach Nürtingen kommen. Würde das morgen entscheiden wenn ich sehe wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## Chisum (28. Juli 2006)

Kann um 12 Uhr in Nürtingen sein, am besten am Bahnhof. Ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein.
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juli 2006)

O. k., dann Treff um 12.00 Nürtingen Bahnhof. Und Flo, wir telefonieren dann am besten nochmal morgen früh.

Bis dahin,
Jörg.


P.S. Was für'n Wetter? Wohl etwas verweichlicht vom Rekord-Juli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (28. Juli 2006)

@ Jörg: ok, ich ruf dich dann an wenn ich wach bin, so gegen 8 etwa.


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Juli 2006)

@ Flo
Bin noch im Büro und werde wohl morgen früh etwas mehr Schlaf gebrauchen können als im Urlaub 

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (29. Juli 2006)

@ Jörg: Was doch nur Spass ;-)


----------



## GrassEater (29. Juli 2006)

Bin dann um 12 in Nürtingen am Bahnhof, bis gleich


----------



## Night-Mare (7. August 2006)

Urlaubszeit? Niemand mehr im Forum... Dann erzähl ich halt was: War ein super Wochenende bei Schlaflos im Sattel (http://www.sswc2004.com). Es war dunkel, nass, dreckig und hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Sonntag Nachmittag waren dann auch alle wieder sauber (Klamotten,Zelt, Bike) und spätestens heute früh sieht man auch mir kaum noch was von der durchgemachten Nacht an. 

Nächstes Wochenende gehts in den Spessart, also wieder nix los auf der Alb?


Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> Urlaubszeit? Niemand mehr im Forum...


 
Ich bin noch da!
Die letzten paar Wochen ist bei mir aber das biken entweder am Wetter oder an Familienaktivitäten gescheitert.


Was bitte ist denn "schlaflos im Sattel"??
Dein Link funzt nämlich net.


Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (8. August 2006)

http://www.sswc2004.com

Da war die letzte Klammer mit im Link...


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (14. August 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.sswc2004.comGruß,
> Jörg.



@ jörg : super! das ist ne veranstaltung nach meinem geschmack. mit welcher beleuchtung bist du gefahren? 

@ all : dieses wochenende bin ich auch im ländle - plant wer ´ne tour? 

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. August 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> @ all : dieses wochenende bin ich auch im ländle - plant wer ´ne tour?
> 
> gruss andreas


Ich werde sicher am Sonntag eine Runde drehen,wahrscheinlich mit dem René.
Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest,mal abwarten wer sich noch alles dazu gesellt.

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (17. August 2006)

Ich werde am Samstag unterwegs sein, wird sicher eine größere Runde, Abfahrt irgendwann am Mittag von Nürtingen.

@Andreas
Ich habe meine Mirage benutzt, hatte auch noch eine MirageX dran, aber kaum benutzt, habe wegen dem Schlamm in den Augen eh kaum was gesehen. War aber eine super Veranstaltung.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. August 2006)

Also irgendwie kriegen wir hier zur Zeit nix mehr auf die (gemeinsame) Reihe 

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (20. August 2006)

@Oli,
Ich war halt die letzten Wochenenden immer unterwegs und heute hatte ich meinen Sohn, deswegen gings nur gestern. 
Die nächsten Wochen wirds wieder besser, denke ich.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## drSchwoab (20. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen, war heute bei der CTF in Heidelsheim, war auch sehr schön. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich die CTF bei Euch mit.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Tobiaz (20. August 2006)

Servus
In Reudern ist auch MTB mäßig was los. Montags wird in 4 Gruppen aufgeteilt.

Abfahrt jeweils Montags und Donnerstags 18:30 am Sportplatz.

Mfg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. August 2006)

@Tobiaz:
den Reuderner MTB-Treff kenn ich vom Hörensagen,habs aber noch nie geschafft mitzufahren.
Wie lange habt ihr denn "Saison"?
jetzt wirds ja allmählich wieder früher dunkel,und wenns erst um halb sieben losgeht,kommt mann ja nicht wirklich weit.

@all:
Euch allen viel Spaß beim biken,ich seile mich für 2 1/2 Wochen an den Plattensee(für Ossis:an den Balaton )ab.

Oli


----------



## Tobiaz (23. August 2006)

Wie lange die Saison noch geht weiß ich nicht genau, aber die Abfahrt ist immer um 18:30.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (25. August 2006)

@Tobiaz
Ist halt für "normal" berufstätige Väter wie mich meist schwer einzutakten, aber ich habe es mir schon länger mal vorgenommen, mitzufahren. Ich denke, es wird demnächst sicher mal klappen. Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja umgekehrt auch mal die Werbetrommel für diesen Thread hier schlagen...

@Oli
Viel Spaß am Balaton. Ich war noch nie da... Waren immer an der Ostsee. Für Wessis: da gibts wunderschönen Sand am Strand und das Meer ist den ganzen Tag an der gleichen Stelle. Und Ihr werdet nie hinkommen, weil wir schon im Winter unsere Handtücher hinlegen lassen. Beziehungen... 

@All
Samstag wird das Wetter wohl ganz brauchbar, also werde ich da fahren. Aber wahrscheinlich schon recht früh, gegen 10.30, weil ich abends auf eine Hochzeit muss.


Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (25. August 2006)

@ Jörg:

Ich habe leider noch kein Hinterrad, ist aber schon bestellt. Auf Kulanz habe ich nichts bekommen, das "Superangebot" von DT für eine einzelne 5.1 Felge war immer noch teurer als der Preis von Actionsports. Da hab ich dann meine Nabe hingeschickt und bekomm es bald neu eingespeicht wieder zurück. Wird aber sicher 150g schwerer mit der anderen Felge und Messingnippel. Aber hauptsache es hält...


----------



## GrassEater (31. August 2006)

Juhu, mein Bike ist wieder einsatzbereit! Mit der dicken Pelle hinten kann ja jetzt nichts mehr schiefgehen! Wie sieht es denn mit einer Tour am Wochenende aus? Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Samstag in Richtung Alb unterwegs sein, soll ja ganz anständiges Wetter werden. Gruß Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (1. September 2006)

@Flo
Bin natürlich auch mit dem Bike unterwegs am WE. Weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Lass uns morgen früh nochmal telefonieren, du fährst ja sowieso,


----------



## GrassEater (1. September 2006)

@ Jörg: ok, ich meld mich morgen vormittag, will so gegen 11 Uhr starten. Sa soll aber besseres Wetter werden, schau doch, dass du dann mitkommen kannst. Geht denn was am Sa Abend in Stuttgart? Gruß Flo


----------



## GrassEater (1. September 2006)

@ Alle: Sonst keiner da?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. September 2006)

Sodele,
bin wieder zurück!
Ist heute oder morgen jemand unterwegs?
Ich muss dringend mein erworbenes Übergewicht loswerden.

Oli


----------



## alböhi (9. September 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele,
> bin wieder zurück!
> Ist heute oder morgen jemand unterwegs?
> Ich muss dringend mein erworbenes Übergewicht loswerden.
> ...



bin auch wieder im lande - sonntag mittag?!
gruss andreas


----------



## GrassEater (10. September 2006)

Also ich würde auch eine Runde mitkommen. Jörg ist zum Glück nicht da, da wirds nicht so anstrengend ;-) Ach so, wann wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. September 2006)

Falls noch jemand mitmöchte:

Treffpunkte heute 13.45 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen und gegen 14.30 Uhr in Kohlberg am Jusiparkplatz.


----------



## Night-Mare (11. September 2006)

GrassEater schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg ist zum Glück nicht da, da wirds nicht so anstrengend ;-)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. September 2006)

Naja,
für mich wars trotzdem anstrengend genug.
meine mittlerweile 100 Kg Lebendgewicht(die Ungarische Küche ist nicht wirklich kalorienarm) haben mich am Berg erbarmungslos Richtung Erdmittelpunkt gezogen.

Nun ist wieder eine Weile "Selbstkasteiung"  angesagt,um die Spuren von Gulasch,Palatschinken,etc. zu beseitigen.


----------



## Night-Mare (12. September 2006)

Darauf habe ich gewartet. Als ob Flo irgendwie langsamer fährt. Der Tiefstapler!

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (12. September 2006)

Doch doch, wir sind schon langsamer gefahren. Ich musste den Rene ja sogar bremsen, der ist mit seinem neuen Hardtail echt viel schneller unterwegs gewesen als noch mit seinem Fully. Langsam muss ich echt mal über ein anderes Bike nachdenken  . Nur so ein Scott Scale bekommt man leider nicht eben mal so für nen Apfel und nen Ei. Und wenn ein Hardtail, dann schon ein unter 10kg...


----------



## alböhi (12. September 2006)

wer von euch hat denn wochentags zeit und lust das schöne wetter auf der alb zu nutzen? z.b. morgen vormittag 
gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (14. September 2006)

@Andreas: Nicht mal der Stundent hat Zeit mitten am Tag zu biken. Irgendwas mache ich falsch  ...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. September 2006)

@all:
geht dieses WE wieder was?

Sonntag wäre mir lieber,da ich am Samstag nur von ca.11 Uhr bis kurz vor 15 Uhr Zeit hätte.


Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (18. September 2006)

Hi Oli,

Ich war dieses WE in den Alpen, aber nächsten Sonntag geht definitiv wieder was. Vielleicht sehen wir uns da endlich mal wieder.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Bube (18. September 2006)

Hi Jörg, (unbekannterweise) 

war am Samstag auch in den Alpen.
Da war ja tolles Wetter, gelle ?

Wir waren bei Garmisch /Werdenfelser Land.
 Super.

Wo warst Du genau ?

Vielleicht haben wir dich ja mal überholt ?

   

Grüße


Bube


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. September 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> aber nächsten Sonntag geht definitiv wieder was.
> Gruß,
> Jörg.


Na,dann werde ich mir das gleich mal im Kalender anstreichen,damit ich nicht wie vorgestern bei meinem Nachbarn versumpfe  und den halben Sonntag leidend im Bett verbringen muß.

@Bube:
Hey Micha,lang nichts mehr gehört von dir!
hast du jetzt wieder mehr Zeit zum biken?

Gruß Oli


----------



## Bube (19. September 2006)

Hi Oli!

Jau, aber immer relativ spontan; so viel wie zu Anfang des Jahres leider lange nicht mehr.

Lese hier schön fleissig mit, u.U. ergibt sich mal was, wäre
schön.

Viel Spaß beim Biken

Micha


P.S.: Wie geht es denn Andereas ?
        Habt Ihr euch schon mal wieder zusammen getraut ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. September 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> P.S.: Wie geht es denn Andereas ?
> Habt Ihr euch schon mal wieder zusammen getraut ?


Ja klar,wir waren schon ein paar mal wieder unterwegs.

Er ist soweit wieder ok,die Narben sieht man nur wenn man es weiß.
Allerdings hat er in Teilen der Unterlippe und am Kinn kein Gefühl,weil ein paar Nerven durchtrennt wurden.Jetzt "sabbert" er nach eigener Auskunft halt manchmal,ohne es zu merken(hmm.. eigentlich war das bei ihm früher schon so,zumindest wenn wir auf der "Piste" waren und er halb so alten Mädels hinterher geglotzt hat   )
Sein Arzt meint die Nerven wachsen wahrscheinlich wieder zusammen,das würde aber dauern.
Auf jeden Fall trägt er das ganze mit Humor.


----------



## Night-Mare (20. September 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> war am Samstag auch in den Alpen.
> Da war ja tolles Wetter, gelle ?
> Vielleicht haben wir dich ja mal überholt ?



Hi Bube, 

War mit ein paar Jungs aus dem Stuttgarter Thread im Karwendel und bei Ehrwald unterwegs, Wetter war super und überholt haben nur wir...  

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (21. September 2006)

Hola! So, bin auch wieder im Ländle. Am Wochenende bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei. Bisher hab ich nix vor, ich kann also immer (wie immer halt     )

@ Jörg: Na wie war die Ausfahrt auf dem Renner? Wirst du jetzt zum Überläufer?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. September 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> nächsten Sonntag geht definitiv wieder was.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.


Hat sich das erledigt? Oder wollt du und Flo solche Leute wie mich mit Schnecken an den Reifen nicht dabeihaben ?

Ich müsste morgen sowieso nicht zwingend dabei sein,weil ich heute schon mit dem René unterwegs war und heute abend auf einem Geburtstag bin .

Ich würde mich morgen früh spontan entscheiden,aber der René wäre sicher dabei!

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (23. September 2006)

Jo wo Oli Recht hat, da hatter Recht also Ich werd auf jedefall fahrn ausser sollte Regnen

Gruß René


----------



## Night-Mare (23. September 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hat sich das erledigt? Oder wollt du und Flo solche Leute wie mich mit Schnecken an den Reifen nicht dabeihaben?



Quatsch, natürlich würde ich mich freuen, euch mal wieder dabei zu haben. Habe morgen früh noch meinen Kleinen bis 11.00, bin also ab 11.15 zu jeder Schandtat bereit. 

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (24. September 2006)

Ich muss mich leider entschuldingen, muss erstmal meine Erkältung auskurieren. Bis dann, Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. September 2006)

Das war eine extrem geile Tour heute ,
die schwäbische Alb "isch hald oifach scheee!"

bis zum nächsten mal Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2006)

Oli,

Fand es auch eine sehr schöne Runde und mich freut auch, dass konditionsmäßig keiner über- oder unterfordert war. Vielleicht bessert sich mein Ruf ja doch noch.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. September 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Oli,
> 
> Fand es auch eine sehr schöne Runde und mich freut auch, dass konditionsmäßig keiner über- oder unterfordert war. Vielleicht bessert sich mein Ruf ja doch noch.
> 
> ...


Sagen wir mal,wir waren zumindest an der Grenze zur Überforderung,während du an der Grenze zur Unterforderung warst.
Das trifft es glaub ich eher .

Wie sieht es denn jetzt am WE aus,hat ausser mir noch jemand bis Mittwoch frei ?

Morgen drehe ich auf jeden Fall eine Runde mit dem René(Mitfahrer sind natürlich gerne gesehen).

Oli


----------



## Bube (30. September 2006)

Hi Oli,

war heute um halb fünf  wieder unterwegs.
Wollte mal wieder zur Burg Hohen-Neuffen.


Bei der Anfahrt zur Burg reißt mir oberhalb der Neuffener Weinberge
mein Kette.     


Gut, kruschtel ich halt mal in meiner Satteltasche... und:

da war doch noch das Kettenschloß..
  

Aber leider etwas groß..... konnte das vordere und hintere kleine Zahnrad
nicht mehr benutzen..

 


Das war dann doch echt recht anstrengend, zur Burggaststätte  hoch nur mit mittlerem
Blatt...

Aber, was macht man nicht alles   

Und meine alte Liebe, der Nordrandweg, entschädigte dann auf der Heimfahrt
dann für alles.

Ach, wir (4) fahren am nächsten Samstag (nicht morgen...)
nach Garmisch zum a wengle MTBiken.
Ein Kumpel hat abgesagt. (Knie) 

  Möchtest Du mit ?


Grüße


Bube


----------



## Bube (30. September 2006)

Hi !


Fährt  einer beim Alb-Gold-Marathon morgen
(Sonntag) mit ?


Grüße

Bube


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> Fährt  einer beim Alb-Gold-Marathon morgen
> ...


Bei dem Wetter geh ich nicht mal als Zuschauer hin!

Wegen nächstem Samstag:
Wenn es wettermäßig passt,hätte ich Interesse!
ich fürchte aber das ich konditionell nicht mithalten kann.
Weil auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt den Neuffen hoch-davon bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt 

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chak (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander!

@Jörg(auch alle anderen)

Hab mal ne Frage. Bei mir sind die Laufräder im Arsch. Bin am überlegen mir ein paar neue zu kaufen. Da stehe ich vor der Entscheidung wieder Felgenbremse oder gleich Scheibenbremse. Was macht sich besser bei Matsch,Schnee,Sonne und Alb.
Wenn jemand noch ein Komplettset(Scheibenbremsen+evtl. Laufräder) im Keller stehen hat, was fast neu ist, wäre ich sicher interessiert.


Gruss Chak


----------



## Bube (1. Oktober 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter geh ich nicht mal als Zuschauer hin!
> 
> Wegen nächstem Samstag:
> Wenn es wettermäßig passt,hätte ich Interesse!
> ...





Hi Oli !

War heute in Trochtelfingen beim Alb-Gold Marathon.
Das Wetter war bis 5 min. vor Rennbeginn ---> Regen!

Aber dieser hörte am Vorstart dann auf und so konnten wir 
alle auf die Strecke und waren auf den ersten Waldweg gespannt.

Und dieser war wirklich erste Sahne: Matsch bis zur Scheibenbremse hoch!
Die Spreu trennte sich vom Weizen: Die ersten mussten absteigen und es kam
 zu einem Kuddelmuddel. 
Dies lichtete sich nach dem Brüller: "Fußgänger rechts, Fahrer links !!"
Und es bewährte sich das Fahren: Der Matsch hatte sich  denen die schoben
so um die Schuhe gewickelt, daß der Fluch: "Sch..., kann nicht mehr einklicken"
oft durch den Wald hallte.

Die ersten anderthalb Stunden waren die reine Hölle; es war obertiefes
Geläuf und schon auf der Ebene eine spannende Sache, auf dem Bike zu bleiben.
Zudem hatte der Matsch auch an meinem Bike seine Spuren
hinterlassen: 

Schon wieder ließ sich das kleine Sch...blatt vorne nicht schalten    


Mann, auch "Kette rechts" funzte nicht: hinten hatte das kleine Ritzel Ladehemmung !!  

Dank meinem kleinen elektronischen Helferlein wußte  ich wenigsten, wann der
nächste Berg ansteht, und konnte mich drauf einstellen und im Berg die Info,
ob der Buggel noch lange geht....


Aber gegen Ende (meiner Kräfte   ), ca. 15 km vor Ziel, überholte

mich ein Mädchen   

Dahinter Ihr Teamkollege. 

Und wieder bewahrheitet sich: Der stärkste Muskel beim Biken sitzt
zwischen dem linken und dem rechten Ohr:

Ihr Kollege zieht raus, das Girl hinter ihn und mit mir im Schlepptau fegen
wir die nassen Wiesenwege und tiefen Schotterpassagen gen home.
Die Muskeln brennen, der Speichel trieft unkontrolliert aus dem offenen Mund
und wir fegen an vielen vorbei, ehe diese sich dazuklinken können.
Aber kurz vor Schluß muß ich die beiden ziehne lassen: ich bin einfach
nur platt und auch der Muskel zwischen den Ohren ist müde geworden.


Aber: es war einfach ein geiles Erlebnis, der erste Marathon. Mit einem Wahnsinns-Suchtfaktor!!

78 km mit 1200 hm im Renntempo bei schwerem Boden -> ein echtes
Erlebnis


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Oktober 2006)

chak schrieb:


> Felgenbremse oder gleich Scheibenbremse. Was macht sich besser bei Matsch,Schnee,Sonne und Alb.



Hi Chak,

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Auf deine Frage hast du dir die Antwort wohl gleich selbst geliefert: Wenn du häufiger bei Matsch und Schnee fahren solltest und mittlerweile die vielen genialen Trailabfahrten der Alb lieben gelernt hast bringt eine Scheibenbremse sicher Vorteile. Ich habe eine Marta und kann die nur weiterempfehlen.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## chak (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hattest Du vor 2 Jahren noch keine Scheibenbremse, oder?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Oktober 2006)

chak schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hattest Du vor 2 Jahren noch keine Scheibenbremse, oder?



Nö, aber in der Zwischenzeit habe ich zwei Paar Felgen und einige Sätze V-Brake-Beläge verschlissen...

Jörg.


----------



## Bube (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi Oli,


wir fahren am Samstag zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr ab.
Denke, ist für Dich kein Problem. 
Wahrscheinlich bist Du als Frühaufsteher da eh schon wach ...

Die genaue Route wird heute abend festgelegt und
ist bestimmt nichts, was Du nicht könntest:
Streckenlänge ca. 50...80 km  und
zwischen 1500 und 1900 hm. 

Das über den Tag verteilt ist fast schon homöopatisch... 

Wobei dies wetterabhängig ist: bei einigermaßen Prognosen
fahren wir eine Karwendelrunde. Bei sehr kaltem Wetter bleiben wir etwas 
tiefer und fahren im Allgäu. 

Vielleicht meldest Du dich kurz.  (Handy ?)

Schicke Dir meine Tel.Nr. per Nachricht.


Grüße 


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (11. Oktober 2006)

@ll : hallo leute - hat jemand lust am samstag mit mir in rt zu starten:

freu dich auf samstag: achalm über trails, geißberg bei eningen, nägelsfelsen bei urach, kaltental nach burg hohenneuffen, wurzeltrail bis zum kienbein oberhalb von buchhalde und dann übers schillingskreuz, hörnle zum jusiberg und ganz viel sonne, sonne, sonne. denk an genügend essen und trinken für den tag.

km und hm muss ich noch checken - treff punkt 10 in rt.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Oktober 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> @ll : hallo leute - hat jemand lust am samstag mit mir in rt zu starten:
> 
> freu dich auf samstag: achalm über trails, geißberg bei eningen, nägelsfelsen bei urach, kaltental nach burg hohenneuffen, wurzeltrail bis zum kienbein oberhalb von buchhalde und dann übers schillingskreuz, hörnle zum jusiberg und ganz viel sonne, sonne, sonne. denk an genügend essen und trinken für den tag.
> 
> ...



Habs schon in deinen "Home-Thread" gepostet:René und ich sind dabei!


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Oktober 2006)

Bin das Wochenende am Gardasee...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> @ll : hallo leute - hat jemand lust am samstag mit mir in rt zu starten:
> 
> freu dich auf samstag: achalm über trails, geißberg bei eningen, nägelsfelsen bei urach, kaltental nach burg hohenneuffen, wurzeltrail bis zum kienbein oberhalb von buchhalde und dann übers schillingskreuz, hörnle zum jusiberg und ganz viel sonne, sonne, sonne. denk an genügend essen und trinken für den tag.
> 
> ...






Hi !

Darf man mitbiken ?   

Ist der Treffpunkt beim Busbahnfof / Hubis Eisdiele oder
beim McDonald ?

Gruß


Michael


----------



## alböhi (13. Oktober 2006)

hallo michael,

klar bist du herzlich willkommen. rene und oli kennste wahrscheinlich schon.

samstag, 14.10. treff: punkt 10.00 uhr in reutlingen rückseite vom bahnhof am parkhaus. 

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> hallo michael,
> 
> klar bist du herzlich willkommen. rene und oli kennste wahrscheinlich schon.
> 
> ...






Hi,

ist das neue Parkhaus vis a vis vom MediaMarkt gemeint ?
Weil: die Tour möcht ich echt nicht verpassen 

Grüße

Michael

P.S.: Die angekündigte Tour hört sich ja
echt fein an...  lauter kleine Sahnehäubchen der Schwäbischen Alb !!


----------



## alböhi (13. Oktober 2006)

doppelt ja - die tour ist ne richtige kalorienbombe.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Oktober 2006)

René und ich drehen morgen Nachmittag eine Runde.
Sonst noch wer?

Oli


----------



## alböhi (21. Oktober 2006)

wohin gehts wann und wo los? wenn ich mitdarf würd ich das gern morgen spontan entscheiden. denkt ihr noch dran: 28.10. bis incl. 1.11. finale ligure.

gruss vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Oktober 2006)

28zöller schrieb:


> wohin gehts wann und wo los? wenn ich mitdarf würd ich das gern morgen spontan entscheiden. denkt ihr noch dran: 28.10. bis incl. 1.11. finale ligure.
> 
> gruss vom albtrauf - andreas



Klar darfst du mit.
Wann,wo und wohin entscheiden wir auch spontan.Ich ruf dich morgen vormittag mal an.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (21. Oktober 2006)

Werde morgen sicher auch eine Runde drehen. Aber nicht vor 12.00.

Gebt doch mal Bescheid, wann es bei euch losgeht.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Bube (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi Oli !


War am Freitag biken. Wir sind um 16:00 Uhr los und sind gefahrn und 
gefahrn und gefahrn und....

Auf einmal wurde es ganz plötzlich langsam Nacht. 
Dunkel ward´s, der Mond schien helle...
wie wünschte ich mir eine Lampe 


Beim nächsten Alb-Aufstieg (Fohlensteige)  sah man(n) fast
die Hand nicht mehr vor Augen. Nur die hellen Kieselsteinchen 
reflektierten den Mondschein. Bei der Abfahrt im Laubwald aber war
das helle Laub nicht von größeren Brocken zu unterscheiden...
Einer verblockte mein Vorderrad und zwang mich doch auf dem Bike ganz nach vorne...nachdem das "Glockenläuten" im dunklen Wald verklungen war,
 
fuhr ich den Rest der Fahrt direkt neben meinem Partner,
er leuchtete mir heim   

Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal zum
Nachtbiking treffen ?

Meine Blutbahnen waren bei Zielankunft voll mit Hormonen
   

  

und allem möglichen, das da so in dieser Häufung / Konzentration
nicht alle Tage auftritt. 

      

Hat einer ´ne Idee, wie man das Zeug konservieren könnte ?

 


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi Oli !


Gestern traf ich deinen Kumpel Rene.
Hat ein paar neue Teilchen ausprobiert und
wollte dabei die 3-stellige KM-Anzahl knacken.  

Fleissig, fleissig.  Laut Wetterbericht war das eine der
letzten Gelegenheiten, km runterzureißen.
Bin mal gespannt.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Oktober 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Oli !
> 
> 
> Gestern traf ich deinen Kumpel Rene.
> ...


Ja,der Sauhund  ist einfach ohne mich los und hat zur Strafe gleich einen Platten kassiert. 
Der konnte doch gar nicht wissen,daß ich wg.Erkältung sowieso nicht mitgekommen wäre .

Die 100 Km hat er übrigens auch deutlich verfehlt,waren "nur" 72 

Bis dann,Oli


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi Aka,


war diese Woche trotz Zeitumstellung nach der Arbeit biken.
Und muß sagen: Je dunkler, je besser  

Ein Riesenspaß, ´ne Stunde um Dunkeln zu drehen.
Jetzt hab ich die Lampe angebaut, mit der
meine Tochter sonst zur Schule radelt. Sind ja
grad Schulferien... 

Aber nächste Woche brauch ich dann was..

Bin am überlege, mir ne Lupine zu leisten.
Leider hab ich noch keine live erlebt. Und auf
Verdacht, weiß au ned...

Ach ja, morgen, am Feiertag gehen wir um 6:45 Uhr los 
und biken auf die Ruine Hohenneuffen, um dort
den Sonnenaufgang zu erleben. 

Dann wieder heim und zur Familie.


Grüße und bis denne

Micha


----------



## Bube (1. November 2006)

Tschagga Tschagga,


bin grad vom Neuffen "back in town".



   


Jetzt kann der Feiertag kommen..

Grüße


Michael


----------



## Night-Mare (3. November 2006)

Bube schrieb:


> Bin am überlege, mir ne Lupine zu leisten.
> Leider hab ich noch keine live erlebt. Und auf
> Verdacht, weiß au ned...
> Micha



Ja, is halt sehr hell (da brauchst keine Sorgen haben, dagegen ist die Lampe deiner Tochter eine Petroleumfunzel) aber auch sehr teuer... Die Mirages von Sigma sind für den Anfang aber auch sehr gut und bezahlbar, fahre meist mit dem 5 Watt Strahler und schalte dann halt nur im Bedarf die X zu.

Stefan im Stuttgarter Forum fährt eine Lupine, fahr doch mal da mit, dann weißt du Bescheid:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180434&page=1

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2006)

Geht dieses WE was?


----------



## Night-Mare (3. November 2006)

Ja sicher. Bei mir am Sonntag.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. November 2006)

Bei mir wirds wohl doch nix.
In Anbetracht des Wetters hält sich mein Bedauern darüber aber in engen Grenzen .

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (4. November 2006)

Muss auch absagen, bin nicht 100%ig gesund und will deshalb lieber mal nix riskieren...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (18. November 2006)

ist morgen jemand von euch unterwegs. bin in urach, hab ab 13.00 zeit und schau vorher nochmal hier rein.
gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. November 2006)

Hi Andi,
habe gerade meine Geburtstagsparty beendet    und "muss" jetzt auch noch ne Runde poppen .
Wird morgen also aus verständlichen Gründen nix bei mir!

Der René steht auch nicht zur Verfügung,der ist auf Heimaturlaub in Dresden.

Gruß,Oli


Achso: Danke,das du den Thread aus der Versenkung geholt hast


----------



## Bube (20. November 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Achso: Danke,das du den Thread aus der Versenkung geholt hast




Wenn man nicht ab und an welche im Kino treffen würde, 
könnte  fast angenommen werden, die Nürtinger seien im Winterschlaf...

 

Gruß


Michael


----------



## alböhi (20. November 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Achso: Danke,das du den Thread aus der Versenkung geholt hast


 
ich find´s normal, das sich nachbarn umeiander kümmern  

gruss andreas

winterize or hibernation? das ist hier die frage ( frei nach weissbier )   egal ob gerührt oder geschüttelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (20. November 2006)

WINTERSCHLAF??? Das hier ist der einzige Thread im Umkreis mit Wintergarantie!

Wir sehen uns nächstes Wochenende am Berg. Mal sehen wer da schläft  

Nee, war diese Woche auch in Dresden (was auch meine Heimat ist). Bin halt da gefahren. Und letztes WE war ich selbst für Flo zu kurzfristig (sorry nochmal). Das Wetter und diverse alkoholische Nebewirkungen waren zu unberechenbar. Aber wie gesagt, nächstes WE geht wieder was...


Gruß,
Jörg.



@ Oli: Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich dich wieder zu meinem Geburtstag einladen werde...


----------



## alböhi (21. November 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> nächstes WE geht wieder was.


 
schön, da würd ich mich gerne mit ein paar tübingern dranhängen - wir wollen auch los. samstag oder sonntag ist hier die frage und wo dres denn deine runde?  

gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (21. November 2006)

Abfahrt wieder Nürtingen, Richtung mal schauen, wann weiß ich auch noch nicht (mal wegen Wetter schauen). Ich melde mich...


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. November 2006)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> @ Oli: Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich dich wieder zu meinem Geburtstag einladen werde...



Überleg nicht so lang,tu es einfach !

René und ich sind am WE auch dabei.

Samstag oder Sonntag ist egal,wir sind flexibel.

Wir sollten wirklich abwarten, welcher Tag das bessere Wetter bietet.


----------



## drSchwoab (22. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen, könnte am WE auch mal wieder zu Euch kommen, hab bisher noch nichts konkret vor. SA oder SO ist egal, wobei ich SO favorisieren würde. Wetter soll mal wieder richtig gut werden.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. November 2006)

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal nen Vorschlag:

Treffpunkt am *Sonntag* gegen 11 Uhr(Zug aus Stgt. kommt kurz vor 11,aus Tü. kurz nach 11)
vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen .

Gruß,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (24. November 2006)

Ich bin auch mit dabei. Sonntag passt super! Bis dann, Flo


----------



## alböhi (24. November 2006)

dito.   vielleicht bring ich noch´n paar tübinger mit.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. November 2006)

War mal wieder ne richtig geile Tour heute!

Die Bilder hab ich in meine Gallerie gestellt.

@ Jörg:
Der Stefan wäre bestimmt glücklicher mit deinem Bike gewesen,wenn es statt solcher Noppenkondome anständige Reifen drauf gehabt hätte*fg*.

Oli


----------



## alböhi (26. November 2006)

bewertung der tour:              
text zum bild des tages: tragen, schieben, fahren und fliegen - oder männer, die gegen jahresende bäume schmücken.

schöne albträume noch gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drSchwoab (27. November 2006)

War wirklich genial gestern. Wenn wir Glück haben bleibt uns das Wetter noch ein paar Tage erhalten .... Wie wärs denn dann nächsten Sonntag .... ?


----------



## Night-Mare (27. November 2006)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Der Stefan wäre bestimmt glücklicher mit deinem Bike gewesen,wenn es statt solcher Noppenkondome anständige Reifen drauf gehabt hätte*fg*.



Alles eine Frage der richtigen Fahrtechnik... Freut mich das es schön war bei Euch, ich hatte auch einen sehr schönen Tag. Nur etwas gemütlicher als mit euch immer  

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen schonmal ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch! Ich hoffe der Winter kommt im nächsten Jahr mit viel Schnee  und wir können wieder schöne Schnee Touren auf der Alb unternehmen. 

Bis in 2007! Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Dezember 2006)

Von mir auch ein schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch! 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2006)

Dito.

Bis nächstes Jahr dann!

Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (22. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute ! Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren (im Schnee ?)


----------



## 4you2 (24. Dezember 2006)

Schöne Weihnachten und guten Grip im neuen Jahr !
Ich werde demnächst mal eine Runde mit euch drehen...


----------



## OnkelZed (24. Dezember 2006)

hallo leute,

wünsche euch auch ein gesegnetes fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr. aber des mit dem rutschen wird dieses jahr wohl nix ohne schnee!  
muß derzeit leider eine erkältung auskurieren und konnte daher nicht die letzte woche zum biken bei dem wetter benutzen...  


schöne grüße

euer zed


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Januar 2007)

Ein gesundes Neues Euch allen! Nicht das hier jemand das neue Jahr verschläft: Weihnachten ist vorbei, jetzt wird wieder gefahren. Flo und ich, wir drehen am Samstag eine lockere Runde.

@Flo: Du wolltest doch überredet werden, oder...?


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Januar 2007)

@Jörg & Flo:

Dann viel Spaß euch beiden,
Ich muß erstmal einige Km alleine machen.
 Meine Kondition ist mittlerweile von "ziemlich dürftig" auf "praktisch nicht vorhanden" gesunken.

Eine für euch "lockere" Runde würde ich momentan nicht überleben . 

Aber um es mit Arnie Schwarzeneggers Worten zu sagen:

*Ich komme wieder  *!

Bis dann,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (5. Januar 2007)

@ Jörg: Jaja, ich bin dabei. Aber die Betonung liegt auf locker! Vielleicht fahren wir ja doch mal im Schönbuch. Meld dich dann nochmal wegen der Uhrzeit, ich stehe ab 9 zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Januar 2007)

Öhmm... im Schönbuch wäre ich evtl.auch dabei.

Das sollte ich auch in meinem jetzigen Zustand hinbekommen,

auf "Flachstrecken" bin ich nach wie vor eine Macht  !

Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Januar 2007)

Im Schönbuch kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber wenn ihr was austüftelt wäre ich gerne dabei. Muss nicht so hoch sein, dafür vielleicht ein paar km. 

Oder wir halten uns unterhalb der Alb auf, so Richtung Bürgeseen, dann Owen, Philosophenweg, Kohlberg und zurück nach Nürtingen. Oder andersrum, da können wir Flo in Kohlberg abholen und dann übers Philosophenwegle Richtung Owen, Frickenhausen, Grabenstetten und so. Da ist auch noch viel Wald zu erforschen und nicht so bergig...

Bin für alles offen und im Moment auch gerne locker unterwegs. Zeit: So ab 11.30 in Nürtingen, 12.30 Kohlberg? Wir telefonieren morgen früh nochmal.

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (5. Januar 2007)

Also, als Wintertraining hätte ich ein Runde... Start wäre dann gegen 11 Uhr bei Jörg (ich komm mit dem Zug  ), dann durch das Aichtal bis Dettenhausen, quer durch den Schönbuch (entweder bis fast nach TÜ oder in Richtung Kfurt und dann gemütlich durch das Neckartal zurück. Total flach, aber ich denke als Einstieg in die Saison genau das Richtige. Werden immerhin über 50 km sein, aber bei einem 20er Schnitt ist das ja nicht die Welt. Vielleicht nehme ich ja mein Rennrad ;-) Wäre immerhin mal eine Alternative zum Treffpunkt Kohlberg. Bis morgen!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin für Flo´s Vorschlag!

Bin dann um 11 bei dir,Jörg.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (5. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Januar 2007)

Rennrad? Flach ist ok, aber bitte Waldwege!
Ansonsten alles klar.

Jörg.


Aber nur ausnahmsweise


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Januar 2007)

Jetzt geht es nicht mal mehr im "Flachen"  .

Hatte hinterher mehrfach Krämpfe in beiden Oberschenkeln  .

Ab morgen wird nicht mehr geraucht,gesoffen,ge....t und mindestens 5 Kilo abgenommen.

Aber schön wars irgendwie trotzdem .

@Jörg:

Schick mir mal deine mail-Adresse wegen der Bilder.
Willst du nur die Landschaftsaufnahmen oder auch die von den Alpakas(ja,soweit sind wir heute gekommen)?


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Januar 2007)

@Oli
Schicke dir eine PN

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Januar 2007)

Männer,
wie sieht es aus dieses WE?

René und ich werden uns sicher mal aufs Bike schwingen.

Samstag oder Sonntag,wir sind flexibel.




Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (12. Januar 2007)

Liebend gerne diese WE, aber geht leider nicht da bei uns Samstag zwei Geburtstage sind und am Sonntag ist doch bei uns 3,5 km Neujahrsschwimmen im guten alten Neckar ....


----------



## GrassEater (13. Januar 2007)

@ Oli: Der Jörg fährt auf jeden Fall morgen, wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich dann auch noch mit. Wir müssen dann sicher wieder die Alb hoch   Aber sonst ist noch nichts ausgemacht.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Januar 2007)

Jörg wird das zwar nicht wissen,
aber man kann auch auf die Alb hoch durchaus gemütlich fahren:  .

Morgen wirds aber nix bei mir,ich drehe eine Runde mit meinem Schwager(115Kg,untrainiert).
Dem können wir eine Tour auf die Alb nicht antun ,das würde glaub ich gegen die Genfer Konvention verstoßen  !

<Vieleicht sehen wir uns dann nächstes WE.

Viel Spaß und bis dahin,Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Januar 2007)

Oli, das weißt du doch: ICH fahre immer gemütlich die Alb hoch...  


Sind heute sogar 1,5 mal hochgefahren (sorry, Flo, aber das Kaltental zählt nicht ganz). War super, wieder einen neuen Trail dazubekommen (danke, Rainer). Und was für ein Wetter!!! Ich krieg schon Frühlingsgefühle.


Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Januar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Oli, das weißt du doch: ICH fahre immer gemütlich die Alb hoch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie konnte ich das vergessen......

War wie erwähnt gestern mit meinem Schwager unterwegs (René war auch mit),
der hat mich wirklich positiv überrascht.

Waren zwar nur knapp 30 Km und etwas über 400 Hm,
aber fürs"erste mal" hat er das erstaunlich gut verkraftet.
(Falls du das liest,Tobi: Hut ab!   )

Vieleicht hab ich ihn bis zum Sommer soweit,das wir ihn mal auf eine richtige Tour mit nehmen können.(irgendwelche Kommentare,man könne ja nicht mal mich auf eine richtige Tour mitnehmen,sind an dieser Stelle zu unterlassen! )


Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (15. Januar 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Kommentare,man könne ja nicht mal mich auf eine richtige Tour mitnehmen,sind an dieser Stelle zu unterlassen!
> Gruß,Oli



Wieso denn, wir waren doch noch gar nicht auf einer richtigen Tour dieses Jahr.  

Ihr habt angefangen  .

Jetzt hört mal auf rumzujammern, bis jetzt hat es doch immer Spaß gemacht, oder? Mir schon...


Jörg.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (19. Januar 2007)

Friede mit Euch!

Am Samstag (also morgen) kommen wahscheinlich ein paar wenige Leute aus dem anderen Forum bei mir vobei auf 'ne Tour. 11 bei mir.
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?postid=238461#post238461

Interesse?

reiner


----------



## GrassEater (19. Januar 2007)

@ Rainer: Sehr schön! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Jörg wollte auch noch mitkommen. Bis dann, Flo

PS: Dürfen wir auch mit unseren 27 Gängen mitfahren? Ich werde die sicher brauchen


----------



## Eisenfahrer (19. Januar 2007)

GrassEater schrieb:


> @ Rainer: Sehr schön! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Jörg wollte auch noch mitkommen. Bis dann, Flo
> 
> PS: Dürfen wir auch mit unseren 27 Gängen mitfahren? Ich werde die sicher brauchen



Jau, die Jungs haben abgesagt wegen Wetter. Und ich werde morgen auch geschaltet fahren. Habe extra ein Leihrad von der Firma, dann muss ich mich nicht 2 Stunden in der Keller stellen um mich zu entscheiden.

Treffen wir uns trotzdem bei mir?

Ach ja: Andreas (28"er) wollte evtl. auch kommen.

reiner


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2007)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:


> Jau, die Jungs haben abgesagt wegen Wetter. Und ich werde morgen auch geschaltet fahren. Habe extra ein Leihrad von der Firma, dann muss ich mich nicht 2 Stunden in der Keller stellen um mich zu entscheiden.
> 
> Treffen wir uns trotzdem bei mir?
> 
> ...


 


das wars mit dem überraschungseffekt


----------



## GrassEater (19. Januar 2007)

Ist ok, ich komme zu dir. Den Jörg können wir ja dann unterwegs aufgabeln. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Januar 2007)

Fahrt ihr mal schön!

Ich war heute schon unterwegs und packe in meiner derzeitigen Verfassung keine zwei Tage hintereinander,schon gar nicht wenn
 "Ich fahre immer gemütlich die Alb hoch"-Jörg das Tempo vorgibt.  

Ich wollte evtl. am Sonntag nochmal los,hat jemand Interesse?

Ansonsten euch viel Spaß morgen
und bis demnächst,

Oli


----------



## harresperl (20. Januar 2007)

Ich wäre evtl dabei. Kann aber nur morgens (ab ca 10.00 Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr)
wie  wärs?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## drSchwoab (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Oli, 

Sonntag wäre nicht schlecht. Wenn möglich vormittags. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Januar 2007)

@Stefan&Stefan
(klingt wie ein Volksmusik-Duo  ):

Treffpunkt Morgen um 10 Uhr vorm Hauptbahnhof Nürtingen am Taxistand.

Die angesagten leichten Regenschauer  sollten uns nicht abhalten,oder?

Lasst uns bitte per PN unsere Tel.Nr. austauschen.
Falls es wettermäßig doch übel wird und es Katzen o.ä. hagelt,
können wir dann das Ganze kurzfristig canceln.

Gruß und(hoffentlich) bis Morgen,Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (20. Januar 2007)

Sorry, kann leider doch nicht kommen - muss morgen arbeiten. Wünsche Euch natürlich viel Spaß, das Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden.


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Januar 2007)

28zöller schrieb:


> das wars mit dem überraschungseffekt



Sich erst ankündigen, uns dann warten lassen und nicht absagen: Andreas, was war los? Nicht ganz die feine Art!

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## alböhi (21. Januar 2007)

entschuldigung - hätt nicht gedacht, das ein vielleicht so schnell verbindlich wird.

wir sollten doch mal ´ne telefonliste machen ?! - gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand am Samstag Lust auf Snowbiken?


----------



## Chisum (25. Januar 2007)

Jou, hab ich, wenns nicht zu früh losgeht. Ist 11 noch ok?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo "Nachbarn", da ihr im Nürtinger kreis Experten seid, habe ich eine Frage.

Da ich nun in Kirchheim Arbeiten muss, habe ich gedacht die Strecke zu Radeln (hin bzw. Rückfahrt) Also wie komme ich von Pfullingen/Reutlingen, am besten nach Kirchheim?? Über das "Neckartal" bin ich schon nach Nürtingen, aber das geht mir zu lang...Ich war auch schon öfter in Weilheim/teck aber dann über Kohlberg, Beuren usw..... Gibt es da andere Wege über Grafenberg? 
Ich sollte wenn möglich, dann auch noch 8std Arbeiten 

Also was meinen die Experten 

XzippO


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Januar 2007)

Chisum schrieb:


> Jou, hab ich, wenns nicht zu früh losgeht. Ist 11 noch ok?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Ist ok!

wie wärs gegen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen?

Für Samstag ist allerdings Schnee oder Schneeregen vorhergesagt.

Schnee wär in Ordnung,aber bei Schneeregen stell ich mir das Ganze ziemlich ätzend vor.

kannst du mir deine Tel.-Nr. schicken?

falls das Wetter gar nicht mitspielt,ruf ich dich morgens an.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Januar 2007)

Ich kann nur Sonntag, aber da werde ich sicher fahren.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Januar 2007)

...wenn ich nicht beim Icerider bin und wieder etwas fitter. Schleppe gerade irgendwas mit mir rum 

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Januar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Schleppe gerade irgendwas mit mir rum



Ich schleppe bei *jeder* Tour etwas mit mir rum:

ca.35 Kg Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zu dir!  

Gute Besserung! Und falls du doch beim Icerider startest:
 Viel Spaß und Grüße an alle!


*Wegen morgen:* 

Da ich von Chisum nix gegenteiliges gehört habe,bleibt es bei 11 Uhr am Nürtinger Bahnhof.
Ist sonst noch wer dabei?

Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Januar 2007)

xzippo schrieb:


> aber dann über Kohlberg, Beuren usw..... Gibt es da andere Wege über Grafenberg?
> 
> Also was meinen die Experten
> 
> XzippO



Hi,
über Kohlberg und Beuren ist es am kürzesten.

Sind aber so oder so  reichlich km von Pfullingen aus.
Ob du danach noch 8 Stunden arbeiten kannst,hängt erstens von deiner Fitness und zweitens von deiner Arbeit ab .

Gruß aus Nürtingen,Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Januar 2007)

War das WE krank, dashalb leider nicht Snowbiken  aber dafür im Netz unterwegs und habe dabei ein paar interessante Termine gefunden:

31.1. KOKI Stuttgart: Trailhunter Finale Ligure

14.2 SI-Centrum S: Movie Night of Extreme Sports (www.m-x-s.de). Auch mit viel MTB.

Also Bierchen und Sportfilm schauen, klingt doch gut, gell!


Jörg.


----------



## Popeye34 (28. Januar 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hi,
> über Kohlberg und Beuren ist es am kürzesten.
> 
> Sind aber so oder so  reichlich km von Pfullingen aus.
> ...



Danke dir! mit der Fitness wird es gerade noch so gehen  Also, nun muss nur noch das Wetterchen "etwas" besser werden!
Danke
XzippO


----------



## OnkelZed (29. Januar 2007)

jo, gab das wochenende wieder einen guten grund für scheiben...  
gelobt sei, was hart macht!


----------



## GrassEater (29. Januar 2007)

Jo, was einen nicht umbringt macht einen stark! Für eine kurze Runde im Schnee spielen hat es dann bei mir doch noch gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Januar 2007)

Ja,
 das war wirklich ein Wetter für Scheibenbremsen.

Aber -wie geil!- ich hab ja jetzt auch welche  !

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (31. Januar 2007)

Tolle Fotos. IHR SEID GEMEIN!!!

Jörg (vorher Halsschmerzen jetzt einen DICKEN Hals).


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Februar 2007)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?

Oli


----------



## GrassEater (2. Februar 2007)

Ich, ich, ich! Jörg vermutlich auch. So um kurz nach 11 in Nürtigen am Bahnhof? Oder lieber um 12? Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Februar 2007)

Mir egal,ich richte mich nach dir (euch).


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Februar 2007)

Sorry, habe mir den Wetterbericht angeschaut und entschieden, dass ich doch Sonntag fahren will.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Februar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Sorry, habe mir den Wetterbericht angeschaut und entschieden, dass ich doch Sonntag fahren will.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.


Bist du zum Schönwetterfahrer mutiert?
Sonntag kann ich nicht .
Bei Wetter.com sieht das Wetter für Samstag und Sonntag im Übrigen genau gleich aus?!


----------



## GrassEater (2. Februar 2007)

Mhh, also ich fahr auf jeden Fall morgen schon eine Runde. Nicht, dass sich das Wetter es sich am Sonntag doch anders überlegt.... Dann um kurz nach 11 am Bahnhof, Oli?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Februar 2007)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Mhh, also ich fahr auf jeden Fall morgen schon eine Runde. Nicht, dass sich das Wetter es sich am Sonntag doch anders überlegt.... Dann um kurz nach 11 am Bahnhof, Oli?



Geht  klar.

Sonst noch wer dabei? 

*Treffpunkt morgen gegen 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht,
werde ich am Sonntag mit den Reutlingern fremdgehen bzw."fremdbiken"
(Treffpunkt 10 Uhr hinterm Hauptbahnhof Reutlingen),das wird wie´s aussieht wieder eine größere Truppe.


Bis RT würde ich den Zug nehmen(Abfahrt Nürtingen entweder 9.10 Uhr oder 9.55 Uhr).

Hat noch jemand Interesse?

Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Februar 2007)

Ich lass es morgen sein,das Wetter ist mir definitiv zu schlecht.

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Februar 2007)

Schönwetterbiker.

Aber das sagte ich wohl schon  Bin heute wirklich ganz locker übers Hörnle nach Owen und über den Philosophenweg und Kohlberg wieder zurück. Man, war das ein Dreck...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Februar 2007)

Die Wettervorhersagen waren auch schon mal genauer 
Ich war Samstag Abend auf "ein Bier" bei einem Nachbarn und gestern absolut fahruntauglich,sonst wär ich bestimmt auch los.


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Februar 2007)

Ich werde am Sonntag eine Runde drehen... Wetter sieht ja an beiden Tagen gleich traumhaft aus, bis Sonntag werden die Trails halt noch etwas trockner sein.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## drSchwoab (16. Februar 2007)

Super Idee, ich hab für Sonntag auch noch nichts vor und wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schau ...... lass uns mal was für Sonntag planen. Vielleicht können wir Oli damit aus dem Winterschlaf erwecken ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Februar 2007)

Ich schlafe doch gar nicht!

Ich weiß aber noch nicht,ob ich dieses WE biken kann.

War am Mittwoch beim Zahnarzt,einen Weisheitszahn entfernen lassen
(O-Ton Zahnarzt: Der geht problemlos raus,kannst am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten).

Jetzt sitz ich immer noch arbeitsunfähig daheim,weil er den Zahn(einschließlich eines Stücks vom Kieferknochen  )stückchenweise  rausbrechen,/-hebeln,/-sägen,/-meißeln etc. mußte    !

Hab zwar fürs WE  Sportverbot,aber es sind ja noch zwei Tage hin und Montag geh ich sowieso wieder arbeiten.

Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn:

Wenn ich mich danach fühle,bin ich am Sonntag dabei.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Februar 2007)

ÄHHHHH

Wollte sagen: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Februar 2007)

Ansonsten: Sonntag mittag in Nürtingen, Bahnhof. Genaue Zeit gebe ich noch durch, so 11.00 oder 12.00, was ist Euch lieber?

Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

da ihr mal vorhabt, Sonntags zu fahren, würd ich mich, wenn das Wetter stabil bleibt, gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt -vielleicht komm ich ja gemeinsam mit Stefan.
Was für Sachen / Strecken wollt ihr denn fahren - danach würd ich meine Bereifung ausrichten.

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## drSchwoab (16. Februar 2007)

Lieber um 11:00 Uhr !


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Februar 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Was für Sachen / Strecken wollt ihr denn fahren - danach würd ich meine Bereifung ausrichten.




TRAILS!!! Also breit und viel Grip (die Reifen, meine ich)!!!

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Februar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> TRAILS!!! Also breit und viel Grip (die Reifen, meine ich)!!!
> 
> Jörg.



So wie deine Reifen,Jörg   ?


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Februar 2007)

Also, morgen (Sonntag) Treff 11.00 am Bhf. Nürtingen zur Tagestour Richtung Alb. 

Reifenbreite je nach Fahrkönnen ab 2,1" aufwärts. Oli, für Dich bitte die 2,5er .

Jörg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin morgen auch dabei, ich komm aber net mit dem Zug, denn in der Zeit, die ich zum Bahnhof brauch, bin ich schon draußen auf der Alb.

Wo kann man sich denn unterwegs treffen  oder kann man dort gut sein Auto abstellen ohne horrende Parkgebühren zu zahlen.
Ich kann auch gerne jemanden mit raus nehmen.
Wäre nett, wenn Jörg oder Kollegen mir kurz ne Handy-Nr. per PM zukommen lassen könnte falls noch Absprachen anfallen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Februar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Also, morgen (Sonntag) Treff 11.00 am Bhf. Nürtingen zur Tagestour Richtung Alb.
> 
> Reifenbreite je nach Fahrkönnen ab 2,1" aufwärts. Oli, für Dich bitte die 2,5er .
> 
> Jörg.



Also jetzt bin ich wirklich depremiert  .

Das meine Kondition fürn A**** ist,weiß ich ja selbst.

Mein Fahrkönnen habe ich aber bisher als ganz passabel eingeschätzt.

Im Übrigen werde ich morgen wohl passen müssen,
falls mir nicht über Nacht eine wundersame Heilung widerfährt  .

@Henrik:
Parken kannst du direkt am Bahnhof,das ist Sonntags soviel ich weiß sogar kostenlos.


Euch allen viel Spaß,und lasst ein paar Trails übrig!

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (17. Februar 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das meine Kondition fürn A**** ist,weiß ich ja selbst.
> 
> Mein Fahrkönnen habe ich aber bisher als ganz passabel eingeschätzt.
> Oli



Spaß beiseite: Ich auch. Und das mit der Kondition: mal schaun wie ich in 10 Jahren aussehe...

 
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Februar 2007)

War mal wieder eine tolle Truppe heute... Ich hoffe, es hat Euch gefallen und ich sehe euch alle bald mal wieder.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Februar 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> War mal wieder eine tolle Truppe heute... Ich hoffe, es hat Euch gefallen und ich sehe euch alle bald mal wieder.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (18. Februar 2007)

und gute Besserung. Wie gehts Dir?

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Februar 2007)

Mittlerweile geht es.
Die ersten paar Stunden auf Arbeit hab ichs aber noch ordentlich gemerkt.

Hab mir gestern noch überlegt,ob ich mit meinem Schwager mitfahre(wäre für mich ziemlich locker gewesen),habs dann aber lieber ganz seinlassen.
Am Donnerstag werden die Fäden gezogen,am nächsten WE sollte einer Tour zumindest gesundheitlich(*aufholzklopf*) nichts im Wege stehen.


Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Februar 2007)

Nürtingen goes Reutlingen: Wir treffen uns am Samstag, 11.15 Bhf. Reutlingen. Im Moment sind wir zu viert (2 Stuttgarter, 2 von der Alb ).

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (23. Februar 2007)

Bin dabei! Dann würde sich ja die Wanne-Runde anbieten. Also an Schloss Lichtenstein vorbei und dann rund um das Tal um Pfullingen. Bis morgen!


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Februar 2007)

Hi Jörg,
wär ja auch gerne wieder mit von der Partie, aber mein doch noch etwas lädierter Körper hält wohl noch nichts von ner harten Tour auf der Alb.
Tja so ist das halt. Wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall Spass und hoffe, auch mal wieder dabei sein zu können.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Februar 2007)

War auf jeden Fall 'ne nette Runde heute mit lauter netten Leuten...

Gruß,
Jörg (nächste Woche wieder fitter...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. März 2007)

Hat irgendjemand vor,
sich trotz der bescheidenen Wetteraussichten am WE aufs Bike zu setzen?

Ich hab mittlerweile schon leichte Entzugserscheinungen und wäre bei (fast) jedem Wetter dabei.

Laut Wetter.com soll Sonntag der bessere Tag werden,wobei ich mittlerweile vermute,daß die ihre Vorhersagen auswürfeln.

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (2. März 2007)

Ich habe vor, mich an dem schönen, warmen, sonnigen Sonntag aufs Bike zu setzen. Und ich denke, es werden noch ein paar dazu kommen, oder?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. März 2007)

Das Wetter soll Sonntag ja mittlerweile ziemlich genial werden!

Für den Fall,daß noch einige Reutlinger Interesse bekunden:
Ich hätte grundsätzlich nichts dagegen,mit dem Zug bis Reutlingen zu fahren.

Ansonsten schlage ich mal 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen vor.


----------



## camper69 (2. März 2007)

...Sonntag 11h Bahnhof Nürtingen klingt gut...
werde noch Uwe, einen kumpel, mitbringen...


----------



## GrassEater (2. März 2007)

Bin So auch dabei


----------



## Night-Mare (2. März 2007)

Also, dann machen wir das mal fest hier:
*
Sonntag, 11.00 Bhf. Nürtingen.*

Ich denke mal so bis 60 km, 1200 hm (früher Aussteigen und noch mehr fahren ist natürlich immer möglich) und alles außer Asphalt .

Falls noch Leute aus der Reutlinger/Metzinger Richtung Interesse haben, können wir auch über Kohlberg/Metzingen fahren...

Bis Sonntag,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (3. März 2007)

Jo, bin auch dabei. Wie es aussieht, können wir bei den Temperaturen sogar wieder etwas Bein zeigen. Das ist doch was.

@Matthias
Kommst du mit dem Zug? Wenn ja, würde ich mir das auch überlegen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (3. März 2007)

@stefan

starten in lubu morgen mit dem kurz nach 10 zug gen stuttgart um dann weiter zu fahren..
ja wäre fein mal wieder die unrasierten beine in die sonne halten zu können


----------



## GrassEater (4. März 2007)

Juhu, tolles Wetter! Bis um kurz nach elf dann! Der Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. März 2007)

Jo,das Wetter ist wirklich vom Feinsten.

Allerdings macht mich das  





Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich denke mal so bis 60 km, 1200 hm



etwas nervös.

Ich werde heute sicher die Option "früher aussteigen" ziehen müssen.

Bis gleich,Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (4. März 2007)

SUPERGEILES WETTER! Hat echt wieder Spaß gemacht heute. Supertruppe, aber wenns so weiter geht, müssen wir uns noch aufteilen. So eine Horde von 7 Bikern macht dem einen oder anderen Wanderer sicher schon etwas Angst...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (4. März 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> SUPERGEILES WETTER! Hat echt wieder Spaß gemacht heute. Supertruppe, aber wenns so weiter geht, müssen wir uns noch aufteilen. So eine Horde von 7 Bikern macht dem einen oder anderen Wanderer sicher schon etwas Angst...
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.


Jepp, schee war's!

Aber Jörg, wenn Du so weiter fährst, ergibt sich das mit der Teilung automatisch demnächst  

Danke für die Tour und das Wetter, Jörg!

reiner

Nachtrag: wenn's wieder halbwegs trocken ist, könnten wir ja auch mal wieder in's Gelände gehen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. März 2007)

Aufgeteilt waren wir ja heute schon  .

Hinten die Luschen(also ich) und vorne die Cracks(also alle anderen).

Wenn ich nur wüsste,warum ich nicht mithalten kann  
(Ich geh mal eine rauchen,vieleicht komm ich dann drauf )

Aber ich habe es überlebt,und schön war es trotzdem


----------



## Night-Mare (4. März 2007)

Oli, siehs mal so:

Mal angenommen, ICH würde rauchen und nur alle 6 Wochen mitkommen, ich wäre froh, mit DIR mithalten zu können...

Jörg.


Nachtrag: Wir gehen wieder ins Gelände, wenn alle fit genug dazu sind .

2. Nachtrag: Das mit dem Aufteilen war nicht ernst gemeint...


----------



## camper69 (5. März 2007)

schöh woars...

stefan meinte, wir hätten einen 16er schnitt gefahren, was ansich ja recht hoch ist, mir doch gar nicht so vorkam   

olli: habe echt respekt vor dem, dass du gnadenlos hinterher fährst und dabei immernoch für ein spruch zu haben bist...
das mit der teilung haben wir doch hoffenlich hinter uns....sind doch immerhin seit gut 18 jahren wieder eins


----------



## Night-Mare (5. März 2007)

Hier will sich niemand teilen. Wie kommt ihr bloß darauf? Ich muss da mal in mich gehen... Mit dem Schnitt ist auch was falsch, ich hatte einen 17er...

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. März 2007)

camper69 schrieb:


> ..., dass du gnadenlos hinterher fährst und dabei immernoch für ein spruch zu haben bist...



Vielen Dank für deine ehrlichen Worte  !

Aber solange es euch nichts ausmacht,nach den Anstiegen stundenlang auf mich zu warten und ihr mich trotzdem noch mitnehmt,kann ich damit umgehen .

Ansonsten müßte ich mich wohl einer Hausfrauen-MTB-Gruppe anschließen .


----------



## Night-Mare (5. März 2007)

Ich glaube (hoffe) Matthias hat das anders gemeint mit dem "gnadenlos": Oli, ab jetzt der "Gnadenlose". Ich finde, das klingt gut. Wie wäre es mit einer neuen Karriere unter neuem Namen? Aber bitte nicht in der Hausfrauen-Truppe... 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## camper69 (6. März 2007)

... der "Gnadenlose", der sogar auf Single-Trail- Ausritten  Zigaretten zu Asche verwandelt, damit er sie nicht länger mit sich rumschleppen muss...schließlich zählt ja jedes GRAMM....

wie wärs mit Oli, der "gnadenlose Hetzer", der einem ständig im Nacken sitzt..?


----------



## Chisum (6. März 2007)

Oli, der "gnadenlose Jäger". Von "stundenlangem Warten" habe ich jedenfalls nichts mitgekriegt. Und wenn ich die Wattzahlen treten müsste, die Oli als echter Recke treten muss, bräuchte ich ein Sauerstoffzelt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. März 2007)

Ich habe mich in der Tat schon manchmal gefragt,

Ob sich irgendeiner von euch beim biken schon jemals auch nur annähernd so ausgepowert hat,wie ich das jedesmal tun muß,
um ....äh....dann trotzdem nicht mitzuhalten?! (wieso quäl ich mich dann eigentlich so ) 


von daher sind eure "Lobgesänge" durchaus angebracht!

Und weil tatsächlich jedes Gramm zählt,rauche ich ab sofort nur noch Lord Extra,die sind leichter  !

Ausserdem hab ich vom René seinen alten Sattel abgestaubt.

Da spare ich gut 50 Gramm und fahr euch beim nächsten Mal in Grund und Boden!


----------



## alböhi (6. März 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ansonsten müßte ich mich wohl einer Hausfrauen-MTB-Gruppe anschließen .


 
die gibt´s jetzt in tü :

*Mountainbike-Treff Tübingen*
Wir tun was für die Fitness und genießen dabei noch die schöne
Landschaft. Das Tempo wird durch die Teilnehmer bestimmt.
Tourenlänge ca. 30 km. Es besteht Helmpflicht und es
gilt die Straßenverkehrsordnung. *Dienstags *18.00 Uhr ab
17. April 2007. *Treff *Tübingen, Neckarbrücke, Touristinfo.​
*Kontakt 
*Britta Zimmermann 07071/975842,
[email protected]​ 
​ ​


----------



## britta-ox (6. März 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ansonsten müßte ich mich wohl einer Hausfrauen-MTB-Gruppe anschließen .


Weinst du weil du denen auch nicht hinterherkommst... 


Night-Mare schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht in der Hausfrauen-Truppe...


...unterschätz mir mal die Hausfrauen nicht...


----------



## Night-Mare (6. März 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...unterschätz mir mal die Hausfrauen nicht...



Nö, gar nicht. Wollte nur vermeiden, dass Oli fremdgeht. Also, keine Aufregung 

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. März 2007)

Ich drehe morgen mit dem René und meinem Schwager eine Runde.
Ca. 30-40 Km/500-600Hm(mehr packt mein Schwager vermutlich noch nicht) und *kein* schweres Gelände(packt der René nicht  ).

Wir starten gegen 11 Uhr in Zizishausen.

Falls trotzdem jemand Interesse hat,möge Er(oder Sie) sich bitte hier melden,
wir könnten uns in diesem Fall dann gegen 11.15 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen treffen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der schwager (11. März 2007)

So, jetzt hast Du mich doch dazu gekriegt mich zu registrieren! Hat sich wohl doch niemand gefunden, der mit dem lahmen Schwager ne Runde drehen wollte.
Aber ich glaube Rene hat sich diesesmal fast nicht zu Tode gelangweilt 
Ich fand´s klasse und sage Danke an die zwei aus Z´hausen, die unerschütterlich an mich glauben 
Ihr seid entspannt daheim angekommen und ich stehe immer noch vor den drei Treppenstufen und rätsel wie ich da hoch kommen soll


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. März 2007)

der schwager schrieb:


> So, jetzt hast Du mich doch dazu gekriegt mich zu registrieren! Hat sich wohl doch niemand gefunden, der mit dem lahmen Schwager ne Runde drehen wollte.
> Aber ich glaube Rene hat sich diesesmal fast nicht zu Tode gelangweilt
> Ich fand´s klasse und sage Danke an die zwei aus Z´hausen, die unerschütterlich an mich glauben
> Ihr seid entspannt daheim angekommen und ich stehe immer noch vor den drei Treppenstufen und rätsel wie ich da hoch kommen soll



Sag mal Tobi,

wie sollen dich eigentlich die anderen nennen ,
immerhin bist du ja nur *mein* Schwager   !

Und noch was:
Bei 42 Km und über 800Hm,die heute dann doch zusammengekommen sind, kann man nicht von einem "lahmen Schwager" sprechen!


Und wegen den Stufen:Nimm einfach den Aufzug  .

Gruß,
*dein* Schwager


----------



## der schwager (12. März 2007)

Für die erbaulichen Worte wirst Du hiermit zu meinem Personal-Trainer erklärt  (Tusch) und mit einer wiederholung beauftragt, dann ohne Zeitdruck


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. März 2007)

der schwager schrieb:


> ... wirst Du hiermit zu meinem Personal-Trainer erklärt  (Tusch)



Ja genau  !

Unter den Blinden ist ja bekanntlich der Einäugige König  .(sorry,aber der Vergleich drängt sich mir gerade auf)



Immerhin könnte ich dir meine fundierten Kenntnisse im gnadenlos hinterherfahren vermitteln


----------



## der schwager (12. März 2007)

Nee, das kann ich doch auch schon ganz gut


----------



## Night-Mare (13. März 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Immerhin könnte ich dir meine fundierten Kenntnisse im gnadenlos hinterherfahren vermitteln



Hier nochmal für Oli:    
Und jetzt hör aber mal auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. März 2007)

Na gut,
ab jetzt kein Selbstmitleid mehr.

Aber mal ne Frage:
Hat einer zufällig einen Zentrierständer daheim?
Meine Speichenspannung am vorderen LR lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (15. März 2007)

Könnten die Herren bitte mal aufhören, sich mit Wattebäuschen zu bewerfen und sich den elementaren Dingen widmen:

Samstag wird trocken, Sonntag nicht.
Die Trails sind griffig ohne Ende.
Nächste Woche schneit's!
Geländesport ist angesagt!

Wer, wann wo?

@Oli: das geht doch auch prima in der Gabel. Okay, da kann man nicht nebenher Fernsehen, aber sonst...

reiner


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. März 2007)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:


> Wer, wann wo?
> 
> 
> 
> reiner



Ich,am späteren Samstag Vormittag,am Bahnhof in NT.

@Reiner:  
Was soll ich denn da als Anhaltspunkt nehmen?
Mit den V-Brakes war das ja kein Thema,aber mit Disc!?


----------



## alböhi (15. März 2007)

@ nürtinger : mit etwas glück kann ich um 11.04 in nürtingen sein, 11.49 oder 12.04 schaff ich sicher. würd gern mitfahren, muss aber vorher noch " was schaffen ". ich komm dann wieder ohne gefieder  .

apropos griffig - wie wärs mit 100 spitzen kehren d. h. 3 x runter? barmkapf, calverbühl und ochsensteigle.

gruss andreas


----------



## Night-Mare (16. März 2007)

Rechnet mal ohne mich. Ich fahre Samstag sicher, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann, weil ich am Vormittag erst aus Karlsruhe zurückkomme. Also eher früher Nachmittag, ab 13.00. Wenns passt, stoße ich zu Euch, wenn nicht fahr ich allein.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (16. März 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Reiner:
> Was soll ich denn da als Anhaltspunkt nehmen?
> Mit den V-Brakes war das ja kein Thema,aber mit Disc!?



Nen Bleisitft an die Gabel beppen (neudeutsch: tapen)

Vormittags in NT muss ich mal schauen, aber eher nicht. Werde wohl nachmittags in Metzingen fahren.

reiner


----------



## immerdraussen (16. März 2007)

Wenn Ihr Euch einig werdet, wo und wann, würde ich auch mal mit Euch mitradeln.
Komme aus Kirchheim, Treffpunkt Freilichtmuseum wäre auch ok.

Grüße Felix


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. März 2007)

Morgen Nachmittag ist für mich auch ok,ich habe sonst nix mehr vor.

Wg.Treffpunkt:

Ich bin für alles offen(Nürtingen/Freilichtmuseum Beuren/Metzingen)
und würde mich der Mehrheit beugen.

Oli


----------



## GrassEater (16. März 2007)

Also ich muss leider auch passen. Bin ab morgen für etwa zwei Wochen in der Heimat. Ich bin jetzt übringens mit meinem Studium fertig und bin ab jetzt arbeitsl.., ähh arbeitssuchend  Euch viel Spass am Samstag und nutzt noch das Wetter morgen aus. Wenn ich wieder hier bin liegt sicher ein halber Meter Schnee... Bis dann! Flo


----------



## alböhi (17. März 2007)

immer noch kein termin? dann geh ich mal schaffen. euch wünsch ich noch ´ne schöne ausfahrt.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2007)

Ich schließe mich evtl.dem Reiner (und einem Arbeitskollegen von Ihm) in Metzingen an.Uhrzeit ergibt sich allerdings sehr kurzfristig.

Fall ich es dann zeitlich nicht nach Metzingen schaffe,drehe ich von Nürtingen aus eine Runde. 

@Felix:

Schick mir doch mal deine Tel.-Nr.

Grundsätzlich ist das Freilichtmuseum ein guter Treffpunkt,da komme ich beim  biken öfter vorbei.

Wenn es heute nicht klappt,dann sicher ein anderes mal

Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2007)

So,
Das war jetzt eine schwere Geburt:

Treffpunkt heute kurz nach 13 Uhr in Metzingen am Hauptbahnhof.

Falls noch jemand aus unserer Ecke mitmöchte:
Ich nehme den Zug(Abfahrt Nürtingen 12.55Uhr).
Wird auch so vermutlich heftig genug.

Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wird auch so vermutlich heftig genug.
> 
> Oli



Jo was soll  ich sagen,
war heute doppelt heftig.

1. Das (für mich )mörderische Tempo bergauf und

2. Mein "freier Fall" in einer der Spitzkehren(War das jetzt eigentlich die "schwieriger-als-Buckleter Kapf"-Abfahrt oder nicht? )und der daraus resultierende Exitus meiner langen Hose nach nicht mal ganz 12 Jahren .

Die Hose hatte ich immerhin länger als meine Frau !


Achso:war natürlich trotzdem wieder eine geile Runde!

Oli


----------



## Eisenfahrer (18. März 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> War das jetzt eigentlich die "schwieriger-als-Buckleter Kapf"-Abfahrt oder nicht?
> Oli



Jo, war sie.

Okay vielleicht nicht im Schnitt schwerer, aber halt mit zwei extrem bösen Stellen.

Vor genau dem Absturz, den Du gemacht hast, hatte ich immer Schiss. Danke, dass ich jetzt weiß, dass sich dabei der Schaden in Grenzen halten kann  

Hoffe dem Bein/Knie geht's gut!!

reiner


----------



## McFussel (18. März 2007)

Hoi Ihrs,
 wie extrem seid Ihr unterwegs?? Kommt da ein "normaler Mensch" mit???


----------



## Night-Mare (19. März 2007)

McFussel schrieb:


> Kommt da ein "normaler Mensch" mit???



Nö. Und wir warten auch auf keinen. Oli zum Beispiel ist total extrem. Schneidet bergab sogar die Spitzkehren nur um sich seine Zigarettenpausen herauszufahren.


Komm einfach mal vorbei, wir beißen niemanden und fahren nur aus Spassssss...


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. März 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Nö. Und wir warten auch auf keinen. Oli zum Beispiel ist total extrem. Schneidet bergab sogar die Spitzkehren nur um sich seine Zigarettenpausen herauszufahren.
> 
> 
> Komm einfach mal vorbei, wir beißen niemanden und fahren nur aus Spassssss...
> ...



Sag mal,
wie redest du eigentlich über jemand,der dem Tod ins Auge geblickt hat ?


@McFussel:


Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen,daß wir "extrem"unterwegs sind.

Lies dir doch mal den ersten Post in diesem Thread hier durch,Jörg hat das glaub ich ganz treffend zusammengefasst.

Am Besten du kommst wie Jörg schon schrieb einfach mal mit,Termine werden eigentlich immer hier gepostet.


Oli


----------



## McFussel (19. März 2007)

Jau....sobald das Bike wieder geflickt ist - mir ist der Dämpfer kaputt gegangen!

Bin leider nicht so der Techniker - was wohl an der fehlenden Übung liegt! Wäre nett einfach mitzugehen sobald die Snowbaord Saisson zu Ende ist....   


Ich werde mal nachlesen   


Ah...okay. Ich werfe noch ein paar Mittelchens für die Kraft ein, zerlaufe schnell noch n paar Laufschuhe und dann hab ich alle Chancen!!!    Freu mich dann mal mitzugehen, ob Ihr Euch freuen werdet??? *grins*


Andere Frage: Kennt jemand das Fitnesstudio Fitness Parc in Nürtingen?????


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Sag mal,
> wie redest du eigentlich über jemand,der dem Tod ins Auge geblickt hat ?



Rauchen ist halt tödlich. Aber das wußtest Du doch, oder?

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2007)

Ist morgen ausser mir und René noch irgendwer aus unserer Ecke bei der 2000Hm-Tour am Start?

(und bevor sich jemand wundert"Der Oli und 2000Hm,das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen?":Nein,wir werden nicht die komplette Tour fahren,sondern uns zu gegebener Zeit elegant Richtung Nürtingen verabschieden)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267240

Falls ja,wir nehmen den Zug um 9.10 Uhr ab Nürtingen und kehren noch beim Bäcker ein.


----------



## der schwager (31. März 2007)

Nix für mich, ich will morgen (So.) mal was anderes probieren: Mit´m Radl ins Geschäft.
Dürften so ca. 45km hin und zurück sein. Wäre ein tolles Zusatztraining unter der Woche, muss nur zeitlich hinhauen. Bringt ja alles nix, wenn ich dafür um drei Uhr morgens los muss


----------



## der schwager (1. April 2007)

Und jetzt mal alle lächeln: Hier meine Bilanz vom Ride to work Day:
Hayes nine in mehrere Teile zerbrochen , Kette gerissen, Lenker krumm, Hüfte mit übelster Prellung( wird wohl noch tolle Farben kriegen) , Keine Haut mehr an beiden Unterarmen, Helm (dem Himmel sei Dank) in tausend Teile. 
Zurückgelegte Km : 1,14 . Angekommen: Nein.
Und jetzt ne Frage : Wo kauft Ihr denn Eure Ersatzteile bei uns in der Gegend?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. April 2007)

@Ollis Schwager
Der Oli hatte da einen sehr guten Kontakt...

Das klingt ja fürchterlich, hier Euch beiden (Bike und Dir) unbekannterweise gute Besserung.

@Oli
Wie wars beim 2000er Albride? Dürfte ja bei dem Wetter nicht zu überlaufen gewesen sein. Ich war Samstag nachmittag auf 'ne kleine Runde unterwegs, ich hab ausgesehen wie eine Sau... Bei dem Traumwetter gestern war ich dann nochmal zu Fuß auf der Alb unterwegs.

@Alle
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann zum Osterhasen jagen auf dem Bike...


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (2. April 2007)

O.k., ich habe den Thread gefunden... RESPEKT!!! Ihr seid bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich das Buckleter Kapf gefahren ODER???

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. April 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> @Oli
> Wie wars beim 2000er Albride? Dürfte ja bei dem Wetter nicht zu überlaufen gewesen sein. Ich war Samstag nachmittag auf 'ne kleine Runde unterwegs, ich hab ausgesehen wie eine Sau... Bei dem Traumwetter gestern war ich dann nochmal zu Fuß auf der Alb unterwegs.
> 
> @Alle
> ...



Hi Jörg!

René,Ulrike und ich haben nach der Burg Hohenneuffen abgebrochen.
Von daher solltest du besser einen von den Hartgekochten fragen,die das Ding komplett gefahren sind.
Ich kann dich lediglich an meinen (im Verhältnis)kurzen Eindrücken teilhaben lassen:
Es war arschkalt(2 Grad auf der Albhöhe)wir hatten Dauerregen,ich hatte  völlig falsche Klamotten,sah aus wie John Rambo,als er sich im Schlamm versteckt hat und als ich daheim war,konnte ich das Wasser aus den Schuhen leeren(ohne Scheiß!),meine Handschuhe auswringen und hab weder meine Zehen noch meine Finger gespürt.

War aber trotzdem irgendwie geil,sowas erlebt man nicht alle Tage!

wg.Ostern:

Quax,der Bruchpilot   und ich sind über die Feiertage in Österreich
Verwandte besuchen,von daher ist nix mit biken 

Ich wünsch dir und allen anderen,die daheim bleiben gutes Wetter und griffige Trails!

Bis demnächst,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der schwager (2. April 2007)

Danke, für die guten Wünsche 
@Oli : Ich schreib mal zusammen was ich brauch und dann schau mer mal, o.k.?


----------



## Bube (2. April 2007)

der schwager schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal alle lächeln: Hier meine Bilanz vom Ride to work Day:
> Hayes nine in mehrere Teile zerbrochen , Kette gerissen, Lenker krumm, Hüfte mit übelster Prellung( wird wohl noch tolle Farben kriegen) , Keine Haut mehr an beiden Unterarmen, Helm (dem Himmel sei Dank) in tausend Teile.
> Zurückgelegte Km : 1,14 . Angekommen: Nein.
> Und jetzt ne Frage : Wo kauft Ihr denn Eure Ersatzteile bei uns in der Gegend?




Hallo "Schwager" !

Du bist hoffentlich ok.? Oli hat ja einen Verschleiß an Mit-Bikern...   

Dein Post liest sich ja klasse  



WIR WOLLEN BILDER !   






Unverschämte Grüße



Bube


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. April 2007)

So,
langsam dürfte unser ostdeutsches Radidol in echte Erklärungsnot kommen:

http://sport.ard.de/sp/radsport/news200704/03/ullrich.jhtml .

Ich bin bestürzt und völlig schockiert,damit hätte ich ja niemals gerechnet  !

Mein Vorschlag:
Dopingliste ab in die Tonne,jeder soll sich einwerfen,was er will.
Einheitstrikots mit der Aufschrift "eilige Arzneimittel"  .

Gewinner ist derjenige,der die besten Pillen erwischt hat.
Ist ja jetzt auch schon so,aber dann wärs wenigstens offiziell.


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
Theo und ich planen ne Tour am Karfreitag, entweder bei uns um Stuttgart oder gegebenenfalls was auf der Alb. Habt ihr denn am Freitag was Schönes geplant (und nicht zu früh - wegen Theo)?

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## der schwager (14. April 2007)

@Bube: Sorry, keine Bilder. Die Prellung ist ganz ordentlich geworden Da gibt´s auch ein tolles Bild von, will ich aber nicht zeigen, weil der Rest um die Prellung rum nicht fotogen ist 
Aber: Fahrer und Bike wieder fit, also ATTACKE!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. April 2007)

Für Kurzentschlossene:

Wir (bis jetzt zu dritt,evtl.zu viert) drehen heute nachmittag eine gemütliche Runde Richtung Alb.

Treffpunkt gegen 13.30 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen.

Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen,Das Tempo wird auf jeden Fall als sehr gemütlich einzustufen sein.

Oli


----------



## der schwager (15. April 2007)

Sehr gemütlich?? Meinst Du mich  

Ich freu´mich schon drauf


----------



## Eisenfahrer (17. April 2007)

Mal eine Frage an die üblichen Verdächtigen:

Hat jemand Interesse, diese Jahr beim Nachtrennen in der Pfalz mit zufahren, d.h. ein Team zu bilden? Jörg? Flo?

gruß
reiner


----------



## alböhi (17. April 2007)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die üblichen Verdächtigen:
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse, diese Jahr beim Nachtrennen in der Pfalz mit zufahren, d.h. ein Team zu bilden? Jörg? Flo?
> 
> ...


 

das hab ich fest eingeplant - eigentlich als egoteam - bin aber auch teamfähig.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. April 2007)

Hier war auch schon mal mehr los .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drSchwoab (20. April 2007)

Hallo Oli, ja dann mal los. Was geht denn bei Euch am Wochenende ? Bin noch (bei REGEN) in Kalifornien und fliege heute abend zurück. Nach dem Osterwochenende am Gardasee bin ich schon wieder ganz wild aufs biken ...

VG aus San Jose

Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. April 2007)

Hallo Stefan,
Ich dachte "it never rains in california"?  

Wie wärs am Sonntag gegen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen?


----------



## drSchwoab (20. April 2007)

@Oli, alles gelogen .... muss jetzt heissen "... in southern germany" Regards Stefan


----------



## GrassEater (20. April 2007)

@ Reiner: Also dieses Jahr muss ich ja wohl mal beim SiS mitfahren... Wie es aussieht bin ich auch noch längerfristig im Schwabenland, das klärt sich aber nächste Woche. Hast du meine SMS bekommen?

@ Oli: Ich bin So mit den Stuttgartern im Schwarzwald, siehe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180434&page=33

Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. April 2007)

@Stefan:
Klick mal auf Flo´s Link!
Wär das auch was?
Falls ja,wäre ich auch dabei,ansonsten mach ich auch gerne mit dir die Alb unsicher!

Gruß,Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (20. April 2007)

done, Antwort steht dort .....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. April 2007)

drSchwoab schrieb:


> @Oli, alles gelogen .... muss jetzt heissen "... in southern germany" Regards Stefan



ganz korrekt muß es heissen:"seems it never rains in southern Schwobaländle"


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2007)

Ich "darf" mich für dieses WE abmelden,mein Bein ist noch übelst geschwollen und die Wunde komplett offen .

Und das bei dem Wetter       !


Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (27. April 2007)

Hi Oli, 

dann wünsch ich Dir alles Gute für die Beine .... schon Dich und werde wieder fit auf dass wir dann wieder rauf und runter und rauf und runter ..... fahren könne.

Viele Grüsse

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimiDeluxe (27. April 2007)

Hi!
Such Leute die mit mir in Nürtingen und Umgebung biken gehen. Kenn mich hier nicht so gut aus. War schon paarmal im Wald hab aber nicht brauchbares gefunden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir a weiter helfen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2007)

SimiDeluxe schrieb:


> Hi!
> Such Leute die mit mir in Nürtingen und Umgebung biken gehen. Kenn mich hier nicht so gut aus. War schon paarmal im Wald hab aber nicht brauchbares gefunden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir a weiter helfen.
> 
> Gruß Simon


Da bist du hier grundsätzlich richtig,
wobei es im Moment seeehr ruhig ist .

Termine werden aber allermeistens hier gepostet,einfach öfter mal reinschauen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## SimiDeluxe (27. April 2007)

Also wenn dieses Wochende was los ist bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.
Simon


----------



## OnkelZed (29. April 2007)

hallo leutz,

war die woche bis heute abend leider auswärts unterwegs und würde gerne morgen so ab ca. mittag gerne eine tour drehen. hat jemand lust mitzbiken oder zu führen (ab nürtingen)?


zed


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2007)

hat heute niemand urlaub???  
schade.
würde so ca. 12:00 am bahnhof in nürtingen sein, falls doch noch jemand mitfahren/-führen will.


grüßle


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2007)

Hi Zed,
Zeit und vor allem (Riesen-)Lust hätte ich gehabt.
Bin aber letzten Sonntag beim biken knapp über dem Knöchel gegen den(dicken)Ast eines Busches geknallt.

Tiefe Schnittwunden-->Dreck reingekommen-->Üble Entzündung-->Beginnende Blutvergiftung .

Ist mittlerweile zwar gut am abheilen.
War dann heute morgen beim Arzt,der hat mir bis einschließlich Mittwoch *ausdrücklich* verboten, das Bein ausserplanmäßig zu belasten

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimiDeluxe (30. April 2007)

Hi Zed,

Wäre liebend gerne mit gefahren habs aber leider zu spät gesehen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2007)

@oli: tut mir echt leid mit deiner verletzung. wünsche dir naturlich eine möglichst baldige und volle genesung.

@simi: better luck next time!  

bin übrigens übers tiefenbachtal rüber zu den bürgerseen, waldlehrpfad rüber richtung dettingen (teck), von hinten auf die teck hoch, trail zum sattelbogen (endlich mal trocken erlebt), engelhof, trail runter nach oberlenningen und dann zurück über owen ins tiefenbachtal im eilflug nach nürtingen zurück.   auf mich wartet ja dann immer noch der anstieg nach wolfschlugen. alles zusammen knapp 1000hm und die pumpe war fast immer am anschlag. hätte auf der schulung weniger fressen und saufen sollen...  

aber der boden bräuchte echt mal eine kleine nasse dusche. merkt man vor allem auf abschüssigen trails oder am hang, dass der boden langsam nachgibt weil der mörtel fehlt.....


viele grüße


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,zusammen!
Nachdem mein Bein mittlerweile einigermaßen ok ist und auch wieder wie das eines Menschen aussieht  :

Ich geh am WE biken!!!

Würde den Sonntag favorisieren,soll wettermäßig wohl der  bessere Tag werden.
Start später Vormittag oder früher Nachmittag.

Oli


----------



## der schwager (4. Mai 2007)

Würde gerne mitkommen , falls Du noch den Schongang brauchst, ABER:

Bike noch defekt und erst Sonntag vormittag Zeit zum schrauben, und ich habe allerdings noch keinen blassen Schimmer worans liegt 
Vielleicht find ich´s ja noch rechtzeitig raus...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Mai 2007)

Die Resonanz hier ist zur Zeit echt übersichtlich 
Irgendwann schläft der Thread komplett ein.

@Tobi:
Wir telefonieren morgen vormittag.
Falls du beim Schrauben Probleme hast,helfe ich gern!

Oli


----------



## GrassEater (6. Mai 2007)

@ Oli: Also dann müssen wir alle mal wieder aktiver werden hier im Forum. Ich mache dann mal den Anfang:

Heute 13 Uhr Parkplatz unterm Jusi, bisher sind Jörg und ich dabei, vielleicht noch der Reiner und ein Kollege.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Mai 2007)

@Flo:
Da kommen wir glaub ich heute nicht zusammen.

Ich drehe eine kleinere Runde mit dem Schwager.Der würde(nix für ungut,Tobi!)
eine Tour mit euch vermutlich (noch!) nicht überleben.Ausserdem ist er bisher eher der "Forstautobahn-Typ" und fängt mit Single-Trails noch net so viel an.
Aber ich arbeite an ihm!

Was ist eigentlich Job-mäßig bei dir rausgekommen?
Bleibst du uns jetzt noch eine Weile erhalten?


----------



## GrassEater (6. Mai 2007)

@ Oli: Ist ok, dann ein anderes Mal. Ich bleibe euch jedenfalls noch eine Weile erhalten, fange am 1.6. in Reutlingen an   Bis dann, Flo


----------



## Chisum (6. Mai 2007)

@Flo: Herzliche Glückwünsche zum Job. Kleiner Tipp: Gleich am 1.6. den Urlaubsantrag einreichen  .
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## der schwager (6. Mai 2007)

Die Erkenntnis des Tages : Ne knochentrockene Kette macht nun mal Geräusche  
Oli weis schon was gemeint ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Mai 2007)

der schwager schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis des Tages : Ne knochentrockene Kette macht nun mal Geräusche
> Oli weis schon was gemeint ist...


Das könnte man als Industriemeister durchaus auch wissen,ohne einen Selbstversuch durchzuführen,Herr Hoffmann  !


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Mai 2007)

Der Ingenieur könnte Euch das auch erklären, wenn er in der Uni aufgepasst hätte 

Ich fahre übrigens Samstag nachmittag eine Runde auf die Alb...


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Mai 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Der Ingenieur könnte Euch das auch erklären, wenn er in der Uni aufgepasst hätte
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens Samstag nachmittag eine Runde auf die Alb...
> 
> ...



Wenn´s nicht so stürmt wie heute,komm ich mit.

Treffpunkt?


----------



## Night-Mare (11. Mai 2007)

16.30 in Kohlberg? Früher gehts bei mir leider nicht, aber dann schon bis acht...

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Mai 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> 16.30 in Kohlberg? Früher gehts bei mir leider nicht, aber dann schon bis acht...
> 
> Jörg.


Uh,
Das wird mir zu spät,sorry!
Ich komm heute vermutlich gar nicht mehr zum biken.
Ist bei diesem Wind aber nicht wirklich bedauerlich.

@all:
Wie siehts denn nächste Woche am Vatertag aus?
würde sich doch für eine größere Tour anbieten,sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (12. Mai 2007)

@ Oli: Ich bin die letzte freie Zeit meines Lebens vor der Rente nochmal in der Heimat. Ab 1.6. stehe ich aber (hoffentlich) wieder regelmäßig zur Verfügung!

@ Stefan: Jo, direkt für 3 Wochen im Sommer Urlaub einreichen ;-) Ich glaube dann brauche ich da gar nicht erst anfangen...

@ Jörg: Wenn ich wieder da bin holen wir das Bierchen nach. Du hast ja sowieso gerade viel um die Ohren... Mach dir keinen Stress 

Bis dann, Flo


----------



## OnkelZed (12. Mai 2007)

morgen ist CTF in Pfullingen.... just FYI!  

http://www.mtb-pfullingen.de/13963/index.html

ab 0930 kann geheizt werden. noch wer dabei?


grütze

zed


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Mai 2007)

Morgen ist Muttertag,da ist biken für mich tabu!


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Mai 2007)

der weise mann war schon gestern bei mama und hat den blumenstrauß gebracht.  

war heute geiles wetter. und teilweise frischer schotter auf der strecke...   so einfach kann energie verpuffen.


zed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der schwager (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zed,
kannst Du bitte noch etwas mehr von der Pfullinger Veranstaltung berichten?
Hätte mich sehr für die 50 km Tour begeistern können, hätte ich nur Zeit gehabt 
Gruß und danke im voraus


----------



## OnkelZed (14. Mai 2007)

aber bitte gerne doch:

bin allerdings die 75er gefahren. die 50 ist eine abkürzung der 75er.
sind im großen und ganzen überwiegend forstautobahnen, kann man gut rüberpflügen. allerdings gab es dieses jahr doch einige frisch aufgeschüttete stellen, wo man regelrecht im schotter geschwommen ist (zumindest mit meinen schmalen reifen). trails sind so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden. lediglich gegen ende bei der letzten abfahrt gibts auch mal etwas "schmalere" abschnitte den berg runter. beim ersten anstieg auf die alb gibts eine fiese stelle, die recht steil wird (so 18%) und immer viele schieben (laufen im weg rum; da wo meine pulskurve so einen knick nach oben macht). was man auch nicht unterschätzen sollte, sind die beiden letzten anstiege. können ganz schön in die knochen gehen. schade, dasss die pfullinger unterhose nicht dabei ist... gab übrigens auch kiddies, die die 50er oder 70er gefahren sind!


----------



## der schwager (14. Mai 2007)

Supi, vielen Dank 
Das klingt nach einer Veranstaltung nach meinem Geschmack (Forstautobahnen sind noch mein Revier). Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal vormerken.
Danke nochmal für den nett geschriebenen Bericht!


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Mai 2007)

Sonntag mittag werde ich dann mal wieder eine Runde Richtung Alb drehen. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Mai 2007)

Heute ist Nürtinger Maientag  ,
Da bin ich morgen nicht fahrtauglich


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Mai 2007)

Die Bullen auf der Alb haben sicher kein Interesse an Deiner Fahrtüchtigkeit, solange Du nicht über die Weide bretterst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (19. Mai 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Die Bullen auf der Alb haben sicher kein Interesse an Deiner Fahrtüchtigkeit, solange Du nicht über die Weide bretterst...





Aber wenn der Oli nach dem Maientag neben den 
4-beinigen Bullen am Weidezaun steht und eine - so leicht nach vorne gebeugte -
Haltung einnimmt und die Bullen dann also sagen: Aha, die  2-beiner können also auch wiederkauen....  :kotz: 

dann gefällt das dem Oli gar nicht.... 

Gruß 

Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Mai 2007)

Kommando zurück!
Da der Maientag doch ziemlich fad war,bin ich jetzt recht zeitig und auch nüchtern  daheim angekommen.
Einer Tour sollte morgen also nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Mai 2007)

...welche dann ja ganz nett war. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid noch gut zurückgekommen.

Bis denne,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Mai 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ...welche dann ja ganz nett war. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid noch gut zurückgekommen.
> 
> Bis denne,
> Jörg.



Freilich,freilich!

Ist im Übrigen ein erhebendes Gefühl,wenn man mal nicht als Letzter oben
ankommt(sorry René,das mußte sein ),da könnt ich mich glatt dran gewöhnen!

Was anderes:
Hat jemand diesen Donnerstag Lust auf eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde ?
Treffpunkt gegen 18 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## der schwager (22. Mai 2007)

Sch.... Arbeitszeiten, das wär auch was für mich 
werd´ich halt wieder ins Geschäft strampeln...


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Mai 2007)

18 Uhr Feierabend? Danke für die Motivation, Oli...


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Mai 2007)

Übrigens: Im Team Epokom haben nochmehr gedopt. Wer hätte das gedacht...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> 18 Uhr Feierabend? Danke für die Motivation, Oli...



Nee,das hast du falsch verstanden.
18 Uhr istTreffpunkt.Feierabend ist um Vier!    

-Na gut,dafür fang ich morgens auch zwischen halb Sechs und Sechs an.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Mai 2007)

Ich werde am Sonntag sicher eine Runde drehen.
Eventuell mit den Reutlingern,falls sich bei denen noch was Konkretes ergibt.

Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge empfänglich.

@Tobi:
Wie sieht´s aus?
Ich denke,man kann dich langsam mal auf was "Größeres" mitnehmen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Olli,

na bein wieder in Ordnung - ich hoffe doch!
Wenn ihr am Sonntag ne Runde über die Alb fahrt und das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht, wär ich wohl gern dabei, wenn meine Frau mich mitläßt 8oder vielleicht selbst mitkommt.

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> 
> na bein wieder in Ordnung - ich hoffe doch!
> Wenn ihr am Sonntag ne Runde über die Alb fahrt und das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht, wär ich wohl gern dabei, wenn meine Frau mich mitläßt 8oder vielleicht selbst mitkommt.
> ...



Jo,das Bein funktioniert wieder.

Und wg.Sonntag:
Ich dachte daran,
schon recht zeitig zu starten(gegen 10 Uhr,evtl noch früher).
Wäre das ok für dich?
Dann wären wir irgendwann am Nachmittag fertig(im doppelten Wortsinn )
Und hätten noch was vom Tag bzw.können uns um unsere Frauen kümmern.
Züge aus Stuttgart kommen kurz vor jeder vollen Stunde in Nürtingen an.

Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Mai 2007)

Also arg viel früher wär mir net so recht, da wir Stuttgarter ja am Samstag abend noch was zu feiern haben, ansonsten wärs mir schon Recht, allerdings komm ich mit Pkw, spar ich locker 2/3 der Zeit.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2007)

Also dann mach ich mal einen Knopf dran:

Treffpunkt am Sonntag um 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Mai 2007)

Ich kann am Sonntag leider net, drehe schon heute nachmittag meine Runde...

Jörg.


----------



## drSchwoab (26. Mai 2007)

Oli, wir sehen uns morgen um 10:00 Uhr !


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Mai 2007)

Hi Oli, 
gut dass Du ein Mann der tat bist, sonst wär wieder nix bei rausgekommen. Falls es nicht konstant regnet, komm ich morgen gern raus. Wenn nur ein paar Gewitterschauer drohen, ist das nicht so schlimm, vor allem wenn`s nicht zu kalt wird.
10:00 Nürtinger Bahnhof ok.
Kannst mir ja ne Nummer von Dir per PM schicken, damit man sich gegebenenfalls noch kurzfristig Bescheid geben kann.

Grüße aus der Stadt des bald Double-Inhabers  

P.S. Wann kommt endlich das  Geständnis !!!


----------



## der schwager (26. Mai 2007)

Hi Olli,
sorry für´s späte melden, bin gerne dabei und werde alles geben um dranzubleiben 
Also bis zehn


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Mai 2007)

Ey klasse,
dann sind wir morgen acht Mann und wenn Kamikaze-Fred 
mitkommt,sogar neun!


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2007)

sorry kann morgen nicht - muss arbeiten  - euch allen nen schönen trockenen sonntag.

wer fährt denn noch mit: montag in den schwarzwald?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drSchwoab (27. Mai 2007)

Oli, ich muss leider wg Erkältung absagen. Schade, das Wetter hat sich ja doch stabilisiert.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Mai 2007)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht, heute mit Euch allen zu fahren!
Federungstechnisch war das ja mal wieder eine ungewöhnliche Konstellation:
Zwei komplett ungefederte Räder, vier Hardtails und kein einziges Vollgefedertes!
Zitat Vater zu Sohn: "Kuck mal, die fahren das mit ALTEN Rädern!" 
Dabei ist das "Starr-Bike" von René fast neu und meines noch keine drei Jahre alt!
Danke für die vielen Fotos, Oli!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Mai 2007)

Jo,
war prima,in einer größeren Gruppe machts einfach Spaß.
Der Tobi fands allerdings wohl nicht so prickelnd.
Wobei ich den Eindruck hatte,das er weniger mit dem konditionellen Anspruch als mit der Streckenführung gehadert hat.

Kein Wunder bei so einem Nullblicker als Tourguide 

Ist bei mehreren Leuten auch etwas schwierig,allen Wünschen/Vorlieben gerecht zu werden.

Beim nächsten mal (falls du überhaupt noch mal mit mir/uns fahren willst)gibts dann eine technisch weniger schwierige Runde.
Versprochen,Tobi!


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Mai 2007)

Da siehst mal, wie das ist, so als Tourguide. Die andern lehnen sich zurück und beschweren sich dann, wenns net passt...


----------



## der schwager (28. Mai 2007)

Beschwert hab´ich mich nicht, Olli kann ja nix für meine miese Ausrüstung und für mein einfach nicht vorhandenes fahrtechnisches können 
Aber alles in allem wars sehr interessant, mal anderen beim bergabhopsen zuzusehen.


----------



## Night-Mare (29. Mai 2007)

Is eher in Bergabrutschen. Gell, Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Is eher in Bergabrutschen. Gell, Oli



Bei mir schon.
Der Mark ist die Serpentinen aber tatsächlich runter gehopst  !


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Mai 2007)

Ne ne, war kein rutschen, der Oli ist recht gut runtergekommen, sehr stylisch


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Juni 2007)

Irgendwer am WE unterwegs?

Würde den Sonntag favorisieren,bin aber flexibel.


----------



## der schwager (1. Juni 2007)

Mein Bruder feiert morgen seinen vierzigsten , also kann ich das wirklich erst am Sonntag entscheiden, und dann wohl erst nachmittags..., rechne mal eher nicht mit mir.


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Juni 2007)

Tja, wäre das Gewitter nicht gewesen, aber so ists doch sicher sehr rutschig auf der Alb.
Will ja morgen auch ne Runde drehen, gegebenenfalls mit ein paar Bekannten.
Aber erst mal abwarten, wie das Wetter wird.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## GrassEater (2. Juni 2007)

@ Oli: Also wenns nicht regnet wäre ich morgen dabei... Ich schau morgen früh dann nochmal rein. Bis dahin


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juni 2007)

Dann sag ich mal:

*Treffpunkt Sonntag  11Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

evtl.Richtung Uracher/Reutlinger Alb(Falls sich aus dem Reutlinger Forum noch wer meldet)

@Flo:
Wir könnten dich auch gegen 11.45Uhr am Jusiparkplatz auflesen.

@Henrik:
Wenn ich dran denke wie du letzte Woche die Serpentinen runtergesurft bist,sollte dich rutschiger Untergrund nicht sonderlich nervös machen,oder?

Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Juni 2007)

Hi Oli und der Rest,

treff mich heute mit ein par Leuten in Stuttgart für ne Runde . Bin aber gerne bald mal wieder bei Euch draußen, vielleicht am Feiertag nächste Woche, wenn da bei Euch was geht.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## GrassEater (3. Juni 2007)

@ Oli: Dann komm ich mal Nürtingen, müsste ich wohl noch schaffen. Bis gleich!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juni 2007)

Aktutelles zum Thema
"Geh nie mit Oli biken,da passiert immer was":

Gestern hat´s den René zerbröselt! 

Im war bis dato scheinbar nicht bekannt,daß man mit dem Einlenken in Kurven erst *nach* Brücken aus nassem ,morschen Holz mit dem Haftungsniveau von Schmierseife beginnen sollte und nicht schon,während man sich noch auf selbigen befindet .

Das Ergebnis der daraus folgenden Bodenprobe:
Rippenprellung,Großes Kettenblatt in der Wade verewigt,
beide Laufräder Schrott.

Immerhin haben wir in meinem gut sortierten Keller  noch einen brauchbaren LRS gefunden.

Langsam glaube ich,
mich umgibt eine unheilvolle Aura!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Aktutelles zum Thema
> "Geh nie mit Oli biken,da passiert immer was":...
> 
> ...mich umgibt eine unheilvolle Aura!



Und da sach noch einer, daß er mit der Sache nichts zu tun hat....   


@Rene: Gleich im Studio das Kettenblatt auf der Wade nachstechen lassen, 
   (für die dir nachfolgenden Generationen...)  
  und LRS in der Garage gut sichtbar aufhängen,  bloß nicht reinigen oder gar reparieren  

    Micha


----------



## der schwager (5. Juni 2007)

Wow, das liest sich richtig schlimm 
Von meiner Seite an René:
Alles gute für Dich und Dein Rad!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Juni 2007)

An die üblichen Verdächtigen:
 Wie sieht es denn jetzt am WE mit einer Tour aus?
Samstag oder Sonntag,bin flexibel.

Oder hat gar jemand morgen frei,so wie ich ?
(Dann aber erst am Nachmittag).

Also,lasst mal was hören!

Oli


----------



## GrassEater (8. Juni 2007)

@ Oli: Aus bekanntem Grund habe ich dieses WE keine Zeit. Euch viel Spass! Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Juni 2007)

GrassEater schrieb:


> @ Oli: Aus bekanntem Grund habe ich dieses WE keine Zeit. Euch viel Spass! Gruß Flo



Jaja,ich weiß:    !

Aber denk dran,was ich dir am Telefon gesagt habe .


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juni 2007)

Wer wäre denn alles am kommenden Sonntag für eine größere Tour auf die Alb zu haben?

Ich möchte allerdings zeitig starten(spätestens 10 Uhr),damit ich am  Nachmittag bei einem Bierchen meine dann müden Knochen auf dem Balkon ausstrecken kann.

@ Jörg&Stefan:
Hat´s euch am Samstag angepisst(buchstäblich)oder habt ihr eure Tour gecancelt/verschoben?


----------



## drSchwoab (12. Juni 2007)

@Oli, sieht gut aus, Madam geht am Sonntag auf den Tennisplatz ... könnte also dabei sein ...


----------



## Dude5882 (14. Juni 2007)

Ich bin wohl auch wieder dabei.  

VG


----------



## alböhi (15. Juni 2007)

ich fahr schon früher los. wir können uns doch auf der alb treffen.

bis mittag seid ihr doch bestimmt oben  

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Juni 2007)

Also:
Treffpunkt Sonntag 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen



alböhi schrieb:


> ich fahr schon früher los. wir können uns doch auf der alb treffen.
> 
> bis mittag seid ihr doch bestimmt oben
> 
> gruss andreas



Fahr(t) doch von RT aus mitm Bike zu uns.
Das mit dem Treffen auf der Alb funktioniert nie und nimmer!


----------



## der schwager (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Oli,
wie ich schon am Telefon sagte: Habe halt auch noch andere Hobbies und bin deshalb auf einem Rennen in Neuffen. Hat nix mit MTB zu tun ist aber auch Offroad 
Vielleicht interessiert´s jemand: www.mc2000neuffen.de oder www.rc-cars-koengen.de
Und überhaupt: Glaub´mal bloss nicht, dass ich nicht mehr mit Euch fahren will, bloss weil´s einmal für mich nicht sooooooo dolle war. Mir fehlt halt noch Erfahrung und Fitness aber ich arbeite an beidem und dann...


----------



## der schwager (15. Juni 2007)

Ach so: Wer von der Alb runterkommt ist natürlich gerne gesehener Gast bei den Neuffenern im Gebiet Spadelsberg.
Schaut´s Euch mal an, auch so kann Racing aussehen.


----------



## alböhi (15. Juni 2007)

lass uns das mal probieren - wenn ihr mich rechtzeitig informiert, wo ihr längswollt krieg ich das schon hin - für den notfallgibt´s ja noch mobiltelefon.

ich leide nicht an bewegungsmangel - neckartal hat null spassfaktor - da fahr ich nur noch mit dem zug.

ciao bis sonntag


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Juni 2007)

@lböhi:
...und wenn Dich einer mit dem Auto bis Nürtingen mitnimmt?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts denn morgen auf der Alb aus? Ist da nach dem ganzen Regen in der letzten Zeit überhaupt was fahrbar außer auf Asphalt und Forstautobahnen?

Ansnsten könnt ich mir überlegen, Eure Runde morgen zu verstärken.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Juni 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie siehts denn morgen auf der Alb aus? Ist da nach dem ganzen Regen in der letzten Zeit überhaupt was fahrbar außer auf Asphalt und Forstautobahnen?
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung,wir fahrn einfach mal hin und schauen nach !


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Juni 2007)

damit es uns dann so geht wie Rene?
Was steht denn morgen auf dem Programm?
Wann u. wo soll es losgehen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Juni 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> damit es uns dann so geht wie Rene?
> Was steht denn morgen auf dem Programm?
> Wann u. wo soll es losgehen?



Der René ist ja morgen mit von der Partie.Da kann er dir sicher bestätigen,daß sein Abgang auf einen Fahrfehler zurückzuführen ist. 

Treffpunkt ist wie schon weiter oben erwähnt(wer lesen kann,usw. )
um 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen.

Die Tour besprechen wir dann kurz vor Ort,mir schwebt noch nix genaues vor,ausser das es gerne länger gehen kann als letztes Mal(Wetter soll ja recht annehmbar werden).

Sollten die Trails noch sehr glitschig sein,können wir ganz knifflige Stellen  natürlich auslassen/umfahren.

Also Henrik,
Bedenken ausgeräumt?


----------



## Renè29 (16. Juni 2007)

Der René ist ja morgen mit von der Partie.Da kann er dir sicher bestätigen,daß sein Abgang auf einen Fahrfehler zurückzuführen ist. 


Ich mache nie fehler. 

Ich wollte nur en bissel Urlaub haben


----------



## An der Alb (16. Juni 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie siehts denn morgen auf der Alb aus? Ist da nach dem ganzen Regen in der letzten Zeit überhaupt was fahrbar außer auf Asphalt und Forstautobahnen?
> 
> ...



Auf der Alb ist´s ok. Hat heute nur kurz zwischen Weilheim und Gruibingen geregnet (hab mich 10 Min. am Deutschen Haus untergestellt). Ich war auf dem Bossler und bin den Albrandweg entlang gefahren, anschließend dann zum Filsursprung nach Wiesensteig. Von dort über Gruibingen wieder den Bossler hoch und nach Häringen runter (lecker!). Es war an manchen Stellen lediglich ganz leicht feucht. Die Sonne hat wieder relativ viel weggebraten.

Wenn ihr euch so richtig einsauen wollt, dann fahrt von Wiesensteig den Radweg nach Gruibingen. Das ist derzeit Baustelle (eigentlich gesperrt). Da haben sie die komplette Teerschicht abgetragen, der Weg besteht nur noch aus Schotter mit teilweise mächtig großen und tiefen braunen Pfützen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Juni 2007)

Gut, dann bin ich auch mit von der Partie!
CU Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Juni 2007)

Meine Fotos von heute sind nun auf meinem Profil zu finden.

VG


----------



## An der Alb (17. Juni 2007)

Wo ist denn bitte das mit der Metallkunst?


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Juni 2007)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte das mit der Metallkunst?



Oben auf der Alb, nahe Flugplatz zwischen Beuren und Bad Urach


----------



## An der Alb (17. Juni 2007)

Aha. Danke! Noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Juni 2007)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Meine Fotos von heute sind nun auf meinem Profil zu finden.
> 
> VG



Dito.

Ich fand´s im Übrigen sehr geil gestern,obwohl ich es (immer noch) in den Beinen spüre wie lange nicht mehr.
Schreit auf jeden Fall nach Wiederholung!

@Henrik&Stefan:

Die "spektakulären" Bilder(Buckleter Kapf und Abfahrt vom Eppenzillfelsen)habt wohl ihr gemacht?

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Ich fand´s im Übrigen sehr geil gestern,obwohl ich es (immer noch) in den Beinen spüre wie lange nicht mehr.
> Schreit auf jeden Fall nach Wiederholung!
> ...



Hi!

Sehe ich genauso!

Stefan hat von Nürtingen bis nach Stuttgart noch ein atemberaubendes Tempo vorgelegt.. 30 Km/h im Schnitt!! ich habe mich im Lutschen geübt  

@Henrik&Stefan:

Die "spektakulären Bilder" hätte ich auch noch gerne gesehen. Bei mir sind noch ein paar weitere dazugekommen, die ich gestern beim Uploaden übersehen hatte.

VG


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Juni 2007)

Und wie sieht es morchen so aus? Könnte so gegen 12.00 in Nürtingen oder Metzingen sein.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Juni 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es morchen so aus? Könnte so gegen 12.00 in Nürtingen oder Metzingen sein.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



Ok. Morgen 12 Uhr in Nürtingen vorm Bahnhof!

bis dahin,Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ok. Morgen 12 Uhr in Nürtingen vorm Bahnhof!
> 
> bis dahin,Oli



HI!

Ich kann's noch nicht 100%ig sagen, aber wahrscheinlich wird's diese Woche bei  mir nix..  wenn doch, dann melde ich mich noch mal.

Viele Grüße

Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Juni 2007)

Geht klar! Flo und Matthias kommen auch.

Gruß,
Jörch.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Juni 2007)

Komme gerade von einer Grillparty und hatte ca.2-3  zuviel.
Von daher bitte ich morgen(nachher) um äusserste Rücksichtnahme!

btw :
 Was hat das denn mit dem ch anstatt g auf sich,hab ich da was versäumt?


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Juni 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einer Grillparty und hatte ca.2-3  zuviel.
> Von daher bitte ich morgen(nachher) um äusserste Rücksichtnahme!
> 
> btw :
> Was hat das denn mit dem ch anstatt g auf sich,hab ich da was versäumt?



Die Leute vom Deich sprechen so...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Juni 2007)

Die Bilder von heute hab ich bei mir ins Album gestellt. 

Mein Schlüssel steckte übrigens tatsächlich daheim in der Wohnungtür,ich glaub ich werde alt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Juni 2007)

Habe übrigens ein paar Bilder geschaltet, um Euren Wünschen nachzukommen.

Grüßle auf die Alb, bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Eisenfahrer (5. Juli 2007)

Samstag irgendjemand?

@Jörg: die Membranen liegen bei mir.

reiner


----------



## alböhi (5. Juli 2007)

ja gerne - kann aber nicht vor mittag - oder wir treffen uns auf der alb, dann kann ich bis urach mit dem zug fahren.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juli 2007)

Muß dieses WE passen


----------



## der schwager (5. Juli 2007)

Nicht traurig sein Oli , kriegst ja auch lecker Happa


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juli 2007)

der schwager schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein Oli , kriegst ja auch lecker Happa



Ich hoffe für dich,das der Beluga-Kaviar per Sondermaschine vom kaspischen Meer  eingeflogen wird,anderen mag ich nämlich nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juli 2007)

...o. k., und wir machen uns morgen wieder dreckig: Treff ist fünf nach elf am Bahnhof Metzingen. Bitte dem Event angemessene Bekleidung. Ohne Kaviar.

Bis morgen,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juli 2007)

Ich drehe am Sonntag morgen eine Runde.
Ich will wegen der zu erwartenden Hitze aber zeitig los,so zw.halb neun und neun.
Kriegt ausser mir noch jemand um die Zeit den Arsch aus dem Bett?

Bei Interesse könnte man sich auch dem Kirchheimer Treff anschliessen.

CU,Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Juli 2007)

samstag ist albstadt-marathon-tag!!!! für wen noch? sollen doch glatt 2800 fahrer werden... lecker pulkfahren im gelände.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juli 2007)

*Morgen früh um 9 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Juli 2007)

...sorry wegen der Absage, aber ein glückliches Kind war mir in dem Fall wichtiger als Teamplay. Ich habe das Messer meines Kleinen tatsächlich noch gefunden. Nächstes WE werde ich erst Sonntag nachmittag ein kleine Runde drehen können, danach 2 Wochen Alpencross.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## der schwager (19. Juli 2007)

Hey Oli, danke für die neue Ergonomie Hat sich diese Woche schon zweimal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit bewährt und ich hab mich superschnell dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2007)

der schwager schrieb:


> .... diese Woche schon zweimal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ....


Du Tier! 
Dann kannst du ja locker bei Jörgs "kleiner" Sonntagnachmittags-Runde mitfahren.

@Jörg:
Wann und wo?Ich würde mitkommen.


----------



## der schwager (20. Juli 2007)

Du bist Dir hoffentlich im klaren, daß Du meine Aussage nach bester BILD-Manier aus dem Zusammenhang meiner Aussage herausgerissen hast... 
Aber Spass beiseite, laß mich doch auf meine kleinen Erfolge stolz sein...


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Juli 2007)

Jörgs Sonntag Nachmittags-Kränzchen: wir treffen uns viertel nach zwei in Nürtingen, Brunnsteige 12 (gegenüber dem Fahrradladen) zu einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt auf die Alb. Weitere Zustiegsmöglichkeit: ca. 1h später in Kohlberg oder Metzingen.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (22. Juli 2007)

Dann wäre ich um 15.15 am Wanderparkplatz am Jusi. Bis dahin! PS: Gemütlich? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das auch eingehalten wird ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (28. Juli 2007)

Hi jungs,

wollte mal fragen, ob morgen bei Euch was geht auf der Alb.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Juli 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi jungs,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob morgen bei Euch was geht auf der Alb.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Also bei mir geht nix.bin nachher auf einem *doppelten(!)* 40.Geburtstag     ,und habe morgen vermutlich einen dicken Kopp .

Gruß,
Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. August 2007)

Na ihr Älbler, seid ja ein verschlafener Haufen geworden.
Bin grad am Schauen, was so am WE (Sonntag) geht. Allerdings unter der leichet Einschränkung, dass ich meiner Frau das hinterrad abschwätzen kann - meins ist grad in der Werkstatt.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. August 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Na ihr Älbler, seid ja ein verschlafener Haufen geworden.
> 
> 
> Grüße Henrik


Und ein mickriger ! Die großen Haufen finden sich Sonntags in Kirchheim und Montag abends in Reudern beim AOK-Treff.Da waren wir neulich über 30(!!) Leute!

Wie auch immer,Ich werde Sonntag sicher fahren,wahrscheinlich aber nicht vor 11 Uhr.
Hinterrad (für V-Brake *und* Disc)hab ich eins im Keller liegen,Schlauch und Mantel ebenfalls.
Könnte ich dir notfalls leihen,falls dir das nicht zu umständlich ist.

cu,Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (4. August 2007)

Hey! Ich wäre wahrscheinlich am Sonntag auch mit am Start! Wetter soll ja scheinbar wieder ganz gut werden. Ich gebe morgen noch genau Bescheid, da ich noch nicht genau weiß ob und wie ich in mein Geburtstag (ja, am Sonntag ist es mal wieder soweit) feiern werde. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. August 2007)

Hi Oli,

Dein Angebot klingt interessant, würd ich gegebenenfalls gern drauf zurückkommen. Hinterrad muss halt 9-fach sein und für V-Brakes geeignet.

Wann, wo, mit wem und wohin planst Du denn für morgen was?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. August 2007)

Aaaalso:
Henrik kommt morgen um 11 zu mir zwecks Hinterrad-Umbauaktion.

Ich würde mal *Treffpunkt gegen 11.30 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen* vorschlagen,falls noch jemand mitmöchte.

Falls sich hier niemand mehr meldet,starten wir direkt von mir und kommen 
nicht zum Bahnhof!
Gruß,Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (4. August 2007)

Hi! Ich melde mich bis morgen nochmal bei Henrik per SMS. Ist grad alles etwas chaotisch, da spontan ein Kumpel aus Südafrika wieder zurückgekommen ist.

VG und schönen Abend,

Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. August 2007)

Hi Ingmar,

hoffe, Du hast meine neue Handynummer registriert.

Gruß Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. August 2007)

na - das war mal wieder ein schöner tag - dank euch und dem wetterfrosch. und von wegen gemütlich ....
ich komm grad vom see und bin ganz froh darüber, das es dort nur ruder und keine tretboote gibt, da ich doch schwere beine hab.

ingmar, dir noch gratulation und ´nen schönen abend.

gruss andreas


----------



## Dude5882 (5. August 2007)

Danke, Andi! 

Kann mich ihm nur anschließen: schöne Tour!  

VG Ingmar


----------



## midodae (7. August 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Und ein mickriger ! Die großen Haufen finden sich Sonntags in Kirchheim und Montag abends in Reudern beim AOK-Treff.Da waren wir neulich über 30(!!) Leute!
> ....
> 
> cu,Oli



Hallo Oli!

Ich könnte ja mal einen Gegenbesuch in Nürtingen machen. 
Wie sieht es bei Dir am kommenden Samstag aus?

Martin


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2007)

midodae schrieb:


> Hallo Oli!
> 
> Ich könnte ja mal einen Gegenbesuch in Nürtingen machen.
> Wie sieht es bei Dir am kommenden Samstag aus?
> ...


Jederzeit gerne,
nur diesen Samstag geht nix,ich bin anderweitig verplant .
Am Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden Fall,zu euch nach Kirchheim wird es mir aber wohl nicht reichen.

Wenn´s Wetter passt,schau ich am Montag in Reudern vorbei,ansonsten sehen wir uns sicher in nächster Zeit!

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (8. August 2007)

Bei mir wird's wohl erst wieder in 2 Wochen klappen. Nächste Woche habe ich ne Prüfung und das Wetter soll das kommende WE auch ziemlich schlecht werden. 

Die Woche drauf bekommen wir hier wohl Verwandschaftsbesuch. Naja, schaumer mal..

Freue mich auf die nächste Runde,

VG Ingmar


----------



## alböhi (9. August 2007)

für kommenden sonntag hab ich ´ne tour ab reutlingen ( spitzkehrenlastig, mind. 4 abfahrten ) mit den froeaters geplant. gern leg ich die startzeit so, das ihr mit dem zug pünktlich kommen könnt.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. August 2007)

alböhi schrieb:


> ( spitzkehrenlastig, mind. 4 abfahrten )
> 
> gruss andreas



das heißt dann wohl auch 4 mal die Alb hoch  ?
Das wäre höhenmetermäßig Neuland für mich,ich weiß nicht,ob ich das packe.


----------



## alböhi (9. August 2007)

der mensch wächst mit seinen aufgaben  die tour steht ( siehe rt/tü )


----------



## Night-Mare (10. August 2007)

...ich werde Samstag nachmittag eine kleine Runde drehen... Sonntag geht bei mir lieder net. Aber nächstes WE wirds wieder besser aussehen...

Grüßle,
Jörg.


----------



## midodae (11. August 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ...ich werde Samstag nachmittag eine kleine Runde drehen... Sonntag geht bei mir lieder net. Aber nächstes WE wirds wieder besser aussehen...
> 
> Grüßle,
> Jörg.


Falls es Dir nichts ausmacht, würde ich mitfahren. Wann? Wo?

Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. August 2007)

Hi Oli,
falls sich hier nix tut, würd ich gegebenenfalls mal zu Euch rausschauen.
Meld mich nochmals
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. August 2007)

Ich melde mich für die nächsten 14 Tage ab,
gehe wieder an den Plattensee urlauben.

Bis dahin,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (17. August 2007)

@ Oli:Na dann mal einen schönen Urlaub!

Morgen geht wieder was, schätze mal es geht mittags in Metzingen los und dann zwei drei mal die Alb hoch. Genaueres kommt aber noch.


----------



## Night-Mare (17. August 2007)

Tja, im Moment sind wir nur zu zweit, Matthias hat sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet, deshalb würde ich sagen, bleibt es erst mal bei kurz nach:

*12:00 am Bahnhof in Metzingen.*

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (18. August 2007)

Aktualisiert: *11 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## GrassEater (18. August 2007)

Aktualisiert: *11 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. August 2007)

So,
bin wieder im Lande(dohoim isch´s hald am schenschda)
und werde am Sonntag eine *lockere* Runde ab Nürtingen drehen.
Startzeit dachte ich irgendwann vormittags,bin aber flexibel.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## GrassEater (29. August 2007)

@ Oli: Na Servus! Hoffe du hattest einen schönen Urlaub! Also ich bin dieses WE  nicht da, aber dafür das nächste... Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann. Gruß Flo


----------



## Dude5882 (30. August 2007)

Wäre u.U dabei! Melde mich nochmal! 

VG und schöne Restwoche!

Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (1. September 2007)

Wie siehts denn nu mit morgen aus? Findet eine Tour statt?
Abfahrt gegen 11 Uhr würde mir entgegen kommen. Früher als 10 Uhr würde anstrengend werden. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. September 2007)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nu mit morgen aus? Findet eine Tour statt?
> Abfahrt gegen 11 Uhr würde mir entgegen kommen. Früher als 10 Uhr würde anstrengend werden.
> 
> VG Ingmar



11 Uhr ist ok.

Treffpunkt wie immer vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen.

Und:ein bisschen Regen hält echte Männer nicht vom Biken ab,oder?
Sollte es aber Katzen oder ähnliches hageln,sollten wir uns morgen kurzfristig zusammentelefonieren und die Startzeit evtl.nach hinten verschieben.

@Flo:
Ja,der Urlaub war wieder ganz nett und das Wetter hat auch gepasst.

bis dann,Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. September 2007)

Hi Oli,
schon wieder da, na da komm ich doch mal vorbei und bring dir das Hinterrad vorbei. Ich komm direkt zu dir. Gruß Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (6. September 2007)

Und ich bin schon wieder weg. Eine Woche Kroatien. Aber nächsten Sonntag könnte es auch bei mir endlich mal wieder klappen...

Jörg.


(... Fred nach oben holen)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Und ich bin schon wieder weg. *Eine Woche Kroatien. *Aber nächsten Sonntag könnte es auch bei mir endlich mal wieder klappen...
> 
> Jörg.
> 
> ...



Kennen wir uns   ?

Für alle daheimgebliebenen:

Sonntag Vormittag (11 Uhr?)ab Nürtingen auf die Alb.
Gerne wieder traillastig(ist aber kein muss).

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (7. September 2007)

Ich wäre wohl wieder mit dabei, wegen mir gerne traillastig ;-) War ne klasse Tour letzte Woche!  Das Wetter soll ja nicht so berühmt werden, aber solange es einigermaßen trocken bleibt, ist's ja super.

VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2007)

Oder sollen wir morgen bei den Reutlingern mitfahren?
Wetter soll auch etwas besser werden als am Sonntag.


----------



## Dude5882 (7. September 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Oder sollen wir morgen bei den Reutlingern mitfahren?
> Wetter soll auch etwas besser werden als am Sonntag.



Wäre auch ok, ich kann auch morgen. bzw. ist für mich sogar terminlich besser.  Wie und was fahren sdie Reutlinger denn so? 

Edit: Ich habe eben gelesen dass Stefan auch morgen mitfährt. Henrik wollte wohl am Sonntag mit nach Nürtingen kommen. Aber viell. kann er auch morgen?!

*Edit 2: OK, bin morgen mit dabei. 12:15 ab RT Bahnhof wurde mir berichtet. *

VG


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Kennen wir uns   ?
> 
> Für alle daheimgebliebenen:
> 
> ...



Hat sich (zumindest von meiner Seite aus) erledigt.
Ich hänge mich morgen auch an die Reutlinger dran,und zwei Tage hintereinander lässt mich meine Al...ääh ,meine liebe Frau nicht weg.


----------



## Dude5882 (7. September 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hat sich (zumindest von meiner Seite aus) erledigt.
> Ich hänge mich morgen auch an die Reutlinger dran,und zwei Tage hintereinander lässt mich meine Al...ääh ,meine liebe Frau nicht weg.



Ok, dann sehen wir uns morgen! 

Schönen Abend noch, bis denn!


----------



## Night-Mare (8. September 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Kennen wir uns   ?



Klar, denk doch mal nach, Ulli...!


----------



## Dude5882 (9. September 2007)

Ich habe die Bilder vom 2.9.07 auf der Alb nun hochgeladen. Sind auf meinem Profil zu bewundern.

VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (10. September 2007)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bilder vom 2.9.07 auf der Alb nun hochgeladen. Sind auf meinem Profil zu bewundern.
> 
> VG Ingmar



Hallo @René :

Nanu, wo sind denn Deine Pölsterchen geblieben ?   
Warst Du fleißig auf dem Rad (oder wo    )
Na ja, der Winter steht ja vor der Tür....


Grüße

Michael


----------



## alböhi (10. September 2007)

ja - genau. mir wär so´n sattel ohne polster auch zu hart  .

gibts vom letzten samstag auch fotos? mein kommentar zu der tour steht im rt/tü fred.

gruss andreas


----------



## Renè29 (10. September 2007)

Hallo Michael:


Was so en bissel Bauch einziehen ausmacht  
aber ich hab natürlich auch was getan wenn auch nicht viel 




Grüße René


----------



## der schwager (10. September 2007)

Lästert hier jemand über Menschen mit "Kuschelfaktor"????


----------



## pikehunter69 (10. September 2007)

@ all ,

hat echt spaß gemacht am Samstag mit Euch auf tour zu gehen  
- hoffentlich bald mal wieder ........!!!
Ein paar Fotos gibts in meiner gallerie .

Grüße vom 
Alexander


----------



## Bube (11. September 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> hat echt spaß gemacht am Samstag mit Euch auf tour zu gehen
> - hoffentlich bald mal wieder ........!!!
> ...



Hi,

die Fotos könnte man vielleicht datums-mäßig neu beschriften....
Weiß nicht, ob alle auf den pictures (Touren 2007)  schon wissen, was diese am 19.9. so machen...


Gruß

Bube, (wrote am 11.9.)


----------



## Dude5882 (14. September 2007)

Hi!

Will mal eben nachfragen, ob für das WE eine Tour auf dem Programm steht. Oder fährt am Sonntag jmd. bei Andreas mit nach Hechingen/Sigmaringen?

VG, Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. September 2007)

Ich dachte der Andreas will am Samstag los. Ist wohl ne weite Tour oder?
Interessant könnte auch mal sein zur Teck rauf, gibts dann ein paar schöne Trails, z. B. zum Sattelbogen runter und dann zum Breitenstein, dort gibts auch ne sehr schöne technische Abfahrt.

Also was geht?

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Dude5882 (14. September 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Andreas will am Samstag los. Ist wohl ne weite Tour oder?
> Interessant könnte auch mal sein zur Teck rauf, gibts dann ein paar schöne Trails, z. B. zum Sattelbogen runter und dann zum Breitenstein, dort gibts auch ne sehr schöne technische Abfahrt.
> 
> Also was geht?
> ...



Hihi 

Öhm..hast Recht  : "samstag treff punkt 10 uhr 40 in rt hbf rückseite am parkhaus. "..sorry! Scheint eine weite Tour zu sein, ja... v.a. wäre mir das morgen zeitlich zu knapp, da ich morgen abend auf einem Gebutstag eingeladen bin.

Von Hülben nach Dettingen neben der Straße gibts nen Trail der ziemlich lang und schnell ist. Wäre viell. auch mal was. 

VG


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. September 2007)

Also schaun wir mal, was sich auf der Alb so ergibt, wobei mir Sonntag lieber wäre, ansonsten können wir auch den Vorschlag von Ulrike machen. Was geht denn so bei den Reutlingern / Tübingern?

Grüße auf die Alb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. September 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Also schaun wir mal, was sich auf der Alb so ergibt, wobei mir Sonntag lieber wäre, ansonsten können wir auch den Vorschlag von Ulrike machen. Was geht denn so bei den Reutlingern / Tübingern?
> 
> Grüße auf die Alb


Morgen geht nix bei mir,
aber Sonntag hört sich gut an!
Allerdings kann ich erst am frühen Nachmittag,ich denke mal so gegen13.00/13.30 Uhr.

Also wenn euch das nicht zu spät ist?


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. September 2007)

Also ein bischen früher wär schon net schlecht, aber wenn, dann spätestens um 13:00, wenn wir auf die Alb kommen und nicht doch Ulrikes Vorschlag fahren.

Wenn wir aber erst so spät loskämen, hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag:
Wir treffen uns direkt wo an der Alb, also einfach mit dem Auto etwas näher hinfahren, z. B. nach Owen, dann spart man schon Zeit für die Anfahrt, da man mit dem Auto näher ranfährt.

Wie wärs?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (15. September 2007)

Hi!

Mmh... 13:00 Uhr finde ich auch recht spät. Bei dem Wetter wäre ich gerne etwas früher los, zumal es einer der letzten Touren ist, die ich vor England noch machen kann. Ulrike will sicher auch früher los. Zudem weiß ich nicht, wie mobil ich bin, gut möglich dass ich auf die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel zurückgreifen muss. Da wäre die Tour von BK aus ein klarer Vorteil 

Wobei die Alb natürlich schon ihren Reiz hat.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. September 2007)

Meine Frau ist vormittags weg,deswegen kann ich wg.der Zeit keine genaue Aussage machen.Kann sein,daß ich schon um zwölf kann,oder aber doch erst um halb zwei.

Falls ihr  in unsere Ecke kommt,können wir morgen vormittag ja mal telefonieren und nen Treffpunkt vereinbaren.

Falls ihr doch mit Ulrike die Backnang-Runde fahrt,werde ich bestimmt nicht in Tränen ausbrechen .

In diesem Sinne,Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. September 2007)

Wies ausschaut, machen wir morgen nen Ausflug in die andere Richtung von Stuttgart, jetzt haben sich doch noch einige gemeldet.

Grüße und auch viel Spass auf der Alb.
Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (16. September 2007)

Hi Oli,

Bin gerade aus Kroatien zurück... Aber morgen gegen eins in Nürtingen, das sollte bei mir passen. Wenn ich gut aus dem Bett komme... Können ja so gegen 11.00 nochmal telefonieren.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (16. September 2007)

Hey!

Ich wünsche Euch auch viel Spaß auf der Alb!!

Sehen uns spätestens im Februar wieder


----------



## Night-Mare (16. September 2007)

...habe meine Handschuhe wieder... war der gleiche Zug zurück und sie lagen immer noch auf dem Klo...

Bis bald
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. September 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ...habe meine Handschuhe wieder... war der gleiche Zug zurück und sie lagen immer noch auf dem Klo...
> 
> Bis bald
> Jörg.



Das Glück ist ein Rindvieh und sucht seinesgleichen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2007)

Jemand dieses WE unterwegs? Wollte Samstag nachmittag meine Runde drehen...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. September 2007)

Muss passen,habe Besuch.


----------



## Night-Mare (29. September 2007)

Ich fahre doch erst am Sonntag... Da jemand dabei?

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. September 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich fahre doch erst am Sonntag... Da jemand dabei?
> 
> Jörg.



Ich leider nicht ,mein Besuch bleibt noch bis morgen abend.


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi Oli, na fährst Du auch mit am Sonntag rund ums Lenninger Tal?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mich den Reutlingern als "Schmalspurguide" für eine Runde ab Nürtingen angeboten,bevor Beat seine geführte Tour gepostet hat.

Wir sind gerade am Abklären,ob wir dann alle dort mitfahren.
morgen weiß ich mehr.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (19. Oktober 2007)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wollte morgen mal in Richtung Alb los. Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Oktober 2007)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wollte morgen mal in Richtung Alb los. Gruß Flo



Gut,das du nicht so kurzfristig postest .

Wann soll´s denn losgehen?


----------



## pulverschnee (20. Oktober 2007)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Wollte morgen mal in Richtung Alb los. Gruß Flo




Moin Flo,
hätte schon Lust, schlag Mal einen Treffpunkt vor, so gegen Mittag?
Gruß Max


----------



## GrassEater (20. Oktober 2007)

Da Jörg erst morgen Zeit hat werde ich dann erst MTB fahren. Heute werde ich dann eher aufs Rennrad wechseln. Start so gegen 14 Uhr in Metzingen zu einer lockeren Neckertalrunde. Ich schau heute mittag nochmal rein ob es hier Überläufer gibt ;-) Gruß Flo
@ Oli: War doch nicht kurzfristig... Du hast es ja noch gelesen  Kommst du denn morgen mit?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Oktober 2007)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Kommst du denn morgen mit?



Entscheide ich kurzfristig je nach Wetter,soll ja morgen nicht so toll werden.
Start wäre in Metzingen?


----------



## GrassEater (20. Oktober 2007)

@ Oli: ich denke schon, ich poste dann aber nochmal (kurzfristig halt ;-) )


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Oktober 2007)

Ohne mich heute


----------



## aka (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

auch wenns wohl keine WP Punkte dafür geben wird  -
will sich jemand dem hier anschliessen:



aka schrieb:


> Im November laeuft im Kino Esslingen ja wieder ein neuer MTB Film (siehe Beitrag von Carsten weiter unten).
> Hat da wer Lust hin zu gehen? Ich werde da demnaechst evtl. Karten vorbestellen.





aka schrieb:


> Infos zum Film und einen Link zur Vorschau gibts unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303289 .
> Die einzige Vorstellung in der Gegend ist in Esslingen, und zwar am 15.11. (Do.).





aka schrieb:


> Da hier ein wenig koordination notwendig ist möchte ich bis Fr. verbindlich wissen wer dabei ist. Einfach PM an mich.
> 
> Gruß,
> Aka.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte am Wochenende eine größere Tour fahren(Sa.oder So.ist egal,bin Strohwitwer)
Irgendwer Interesse?

Oli


----------



## pikehunter69 (25. Oktober 2007)

> Ich wollte am Wochenende eine größere Tour fahren(Sa.oder So.ist egal,bin Strohwitwer)
> Irgendwer Interesse?



aber sicher doch Oli    
kann allerdings nur Sonntag , muß Samstag mal wieder arbeiten. 

Gruß vom
Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (25. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Wochenende eine größere Tour fahren(Sa.oder So.ist egal,bin Strohwitwer)
> Irgendwer Interesse?


Trifft sich gut, bin dieses WE auch Strohwittwer und wäre eventuell mit am Start ...


----------



## alböhi (25. Oktober 2007)

sonntag wär ich auch dabei 

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2007)

Also gut,dann am Sonntag

Kommt ihr nach Nürtingen(würde ich dann als Gegenbesuch durchgehen lassen) oder soll ich nach Reutlingen kommen?
Wir könnten uns auch in der Mitte -sprich Metzingen- treffen.

Zeitmäßig dachte ich irgendwann zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr.


----------



## alböhi (26. Oktober 2007)

11 uhr find ich gut. wo wär denn die mitte zwischen öschelbronn und nürtingen  

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (26. Oktober 2007)

Hm, die Gegend zwischen NT und Oeschelbronn - Nuertinger Gegend ist bestimmt aufregender ...
11 ist mir ein wenig zu spaet, waere 10 auch OK?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Oktober 2007)

aka schrieb:


> 11 ist mir ein wenig zu spaet, waere 10 auch OK?



Für mich schon,da musst du andere fragen !

Zug ab RT wäre 09.48 Uhr,Ankunft NT 10.04Uhr.

Es kann aber sein,das bei mir eine Erkältung im Anmarsch ist,ich fühle mich irgendwie nicht so echt heute.
Reicht euch das,wenn ich Morgen nochmal Bescheid gebe?

Alternativ könnten wir von Reutlingen aus starten.Dann könnt ihr auch ohne mich los,falls ich kurzfristig passen muss.


----------



## aka (26. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Es kann aber sein,das bei mir eine Erkältung im Anmarsch ist,ich fühle mich irgendwie nicht so echt heute.
> Reicht euch das,wenn ich Morgen nochmal Bescheid gebe?


Hi Oli,

genau, lass' uns einfach morgen schauen wie es dir geht.

Gruss,
 Aka.


----------



## alböhi (26. Oktober 2007)

sorry - ich passe heut schon. brauch mal wieder zwei tage am stück ohne bike.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin fit,war wohl Fehlalarm.

Morgen um 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (27. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Also ich bin fit,war wohl Fehlalarm.
> 
> Morgen um 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen?



Hi Oli,

bin am Start.

Gruss,
 Aka.


----------



## heidi_rockt (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

diesmal klappt es endlich auch bei Mark und mir, wir würden mitkommen!

Verstärkung wird es auch noch durch meine Kollegin und ihren Freund geben, sie würden sich ebenfalls gerne anschließen.

Ich hoffe wir sind dann alle pünktlich um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof in Nürtingen... 

Bis morgen,

Grüße
Heidi & Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Oktober 2007)

@all:
wird ja mal wieder eine ganz ansehnliche Gruppe,
ich freu mich!

@Heidi:
Wie sieht´s denn bei deiner Kollegin nebst Anhang  mit Kondition/Fahrtechnik aus?
 Ist für die Streckenauswahl nicht ganz unwichtig,wobei ich (ihr auch?) kein Problem hätte,es etwas gemütlicher und/oder technisch einfacher angehen zu lassen.

Bis morgen
Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi Oli, ich würd mich Euch morgen wohl auch gerne anschließen - wenn Du mich mitnimmst (oder seid ihr schon zuviele). Treffpunkt Nürtingen Bahnhof oder bei Dir?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Oktober 2007)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Oli, ich würd mich Euch morgen wohl auch gerne anschließen - wenn Du mich mitnimmst (oder seid ihr schon zuviele). Treffpunkt Nürtingen Bahnhof oder bei Dir?



Kein Thema,
komm am Besten auch zum Bahnhof.
Parken ist ja kostenlos.


----------



## pikehunter69 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Morgen um 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen?



wir sehen uns dann morgen  _10.00 Uhr _- freu mich schon  

falls noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht !? 
einen  Platz hätte Ich noch frei .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Oktober 2007)

*Und nicht vergessen:
Heute Nacht werden die Uhren zurückgestellt!!*

Nicht das jemand eine Stunde warten muss,das ist am Nürtinger Bahnhof nicht unbedingt  aufregend .


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Oktober 2007)

@Oli:
Ich glaub´, am Besten wär´ eine Strecke nach dem Motto: gemütlich hoch und anspruchsvoll runter. Du weißt ja: Runter kommen sie alle.

Bis morgen,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Oktober 2007)

War schön heute mit euch allen  ,
ich hoffe euch hat´s auch einigermaßen gefallen und ihr seid noch gut heimgekommen.

@Heidi:
Ist bei dir alles wieder ok?Hatte hoffentlich nix mit dem etwas flotten Anfangstempo zu tun. 


Oli


----------



## pikehunter69 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> War schön heute mit euch allen  ,
> ich hoffe euch hat´s auch einigermaßen gefallen und ihr seid noch gut heimgekommen.
> 
> 
> ...


@ 0li und all
hat mal wieder echt Spaß gemacht  
und es war ne richtig gute Großveranstaltung   (14 !!! Teilnehmer )
gerne wieder .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## OnkelZed (28. Oktober 2007)

dem kann ich nur beifplichten!  

@Oli: vielen dank für die super tour und dazu gabs lauter nette leutz im pack dazu.... freut mich sehr, dass es endlich bei mir mal mit dem mitfahren hingehauen hat!

mein bescheidener beitrag: habe gerade die tourdaten am rechner ausgewertet.

greetz
Edgar


----------



## singletrack (28. Oktober 2007)

War heute mal wieder Klasse;

Dank dem kompetenten Tourenguide Oli;
Hat Spaß gemacht mit so einer großen Truppe;

Freu mich auf das nächste Mal;

P.S. Alexander: Danke noch fürs Mitnehmen!

Bis dann
Steffen


----------



## aka (28. Oktober 2007)

Kann man nur beipflichten - seeehr schöne Herbsttour. Und dann so eine grosse Gruppe, das hatte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Filsi (29. Oktober 2007)

Ja super - gleich die erste Tour mit euch war klasse. 
Wir sind gerne mal wieder dabei... wenn's nicht grad die Megatour sein soll. Wir üben ja noch.

@ Oli:
Perfektes guiding - danke


----------



## Night-Mare (29. Oktober 2007)

Hey Oli! Konnte dieses WE nur am Samstag, aber ich sehe, Du schaffst das hier auch ohne mich  Wir sehen uns aber sicher auch bald wieder, hoffe ich!

Gruß aus der Welthauptstadt des Sports (nöö, kein Witz!),
Jörg.


----------



## Bube (30. Oktober 2007)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ 0li und all
> hat mal wieder echt Spaß gemacht
> und es war ne richtig gute Großveranstaltung   (14 !!! Teilnehmer )
> gerne wieder .
> ...





Hey Oli,


schade, daß ich nicht mit konnte    


Gewöhnlich hast Du nach so ´ner Tour Bilder in Deiner Galerie...
Wann kommen die ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (30. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Gewöhnlich hast Du nach so ´ner Tour Bilder in Deiner Galerie...
> Wann kommen die ?


Dia Digicams hend halt koin weitwinkel - so viel Leut' senn uff koin Foto ganga!


----------



## heidi_rockt (30. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> War schön heute mit euch allen  ,
> ich hoffe euch hat´s auch einigermaßen gefallen und ihr seid noch gut heimgekommen.
> 
> @Heidi:
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich bitte nochmals meinen Totalausfall am Sonntag zu entschuldigen...

Es lag aber nicht am Tempo, sondern an meinem Frühstück - Mark und ich hatten doch nicht genau das Gleiche gegessen - und dieser kleine Unterschied war dann nicht ohne Folgen :kotz:  

Hoffe, dass es bald mal wieder eine Tour mit so vielen Mitfahrern geben wird!


Viele Grüße,

Heidi


----------



## Bube (30. Oktober 2007)

heidi_rockt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bitte nochmals meinen Totalausfall am Sonntag zu entschuldigen...
> 
> ...





Ja ja, der kleine Unterschied..... 

*ZENSORED*


 

Gruß


Bube


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Oktober 2007)

@Jörg:
Ich hab vielleicht blöd geglotzt,als am Bahnhof die ganzen Leute um mich rum standen!
Aber war echt schön ,ich fahre gern mit Gruppen(auch mit so großen!).

@Micha:
Die Bilder(hab eh nicht soviel gemacht)sind allesamt in die Hose gegangen.Entweder zu dunkel oder total unscharf  .

@Heidi:
Dann beim nächsten Mal!
Wenigstens ist dir das Gefluche deines Lebensabschnittsgefährten wegen seiner "Automatik"-Bremse  erspart geblieben.

@all:
Jederzeit gerne wieder!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Oktober 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @all:
> Jederzeit gerne wieder!



Zum Beispiel übermorgen(Allerheiligen)?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen!


----------



## alböhi (31. Oktober 2007)

heidi_rockt schrieb:


> ...........Hoffe, dass es bald mal wieder eine Tour mit so vielen Mitfahrern geben wird!
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...


 

klar! im januar machen wir eine tour im schwarzwald  anmeldung erwünscht.

@ hero : wann willste denn morgen losmachen?

gruss vom andreas - der nun auch wieder fünf tage die woche schafft.


----------



## Chisum (31. Oktober 2007)

@Hijo und Alböhi: Wie wärs morgen um 11 Uhr? Würde noch Teilnehmer mitnehmen. Am liebsten in Nürtingen, ist mit dem Zug von S nicht so weit.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2007)

@Stefan:
11 Uhr Nürtingen am Bahnhof passt mir gut.

@lböhi:
wie schaut´s bei dir aus?


----------



## Chisum (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja, dann morgen bis um 11. Matthias kommt auch noch mit, Henrik vielleicht.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (2. November 2007)

Ich wollte Sonntag eine Runde drehen, so ca. ab 12.00 Nürtingen oder Metzingen... Jemand dabei, oder habt ihr schon genug diese Woche?

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. November 2007)

Eigentlich hab ich tatsächlich genug für diese Woche,würde mich aber spontan entscheiden und dich kurzfristig anrufen.

Ansonsten viel Spaß und 
bis irgendwann,

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (2. November 2007)

Hi!

Ich will hier nur mal eben kurz Grüße aus Exeter (England) schicken!! Scheinbar seid Ihr (was das Biken betrifft) deutlich fleißiger als ich. Ich muss zugeben, dass die Prioritäten hier leicht anders liegen. ;-) 

Freu mich aber schon auf die nächste Runde back home.

Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2007)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass die Prioritäten hier leicht anders liegen. ;-)
> 
> 
> Ingmar


Ach?
Allabendliche Druckbetankung im örtlichen Pub?


----------



## Dude5882 (4. November 2007)

Auch das, wenn auch nicht mehr jeden Tag  Heute habe ich mit aber tatsächlich ein Bike geliehen, war ganz cool. Wenn das Rad auch nicht so toll war (Alivio, Sountur ...  ) und dafür auch eine recht hohe Leihgebühr zu bezahlen war. Allerdings gibts hier in der direkten Umgebung von Exeter eh keine Berge, von daher werde ich versuchen mal an ein Rennrad zu kommen.

VG Ingmar


----------



## der schwager (9. November 2007)

Hey Oli,
Sonntag vielleicht mal wieder was lockeres mit dem lahmen schwager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. November 2007)

der schwager schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> Sonntag vielleicht mal wieder was lockeres mit dem lahmen schwager?



Wenn dich das grauslige Wetter nicht schreckt?


----------



## der schwager (11. November 2007)

Doch schreckt sehr


----------



## reactionII (16. November 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand zufällig verwendung für einen Cube reaction Rahmen?
Müßte das Teil dringend verkaufen.


----------



## summit (17. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie schaut eigentlich die aktuelle Schneelage in der Gegend um Bad Urach aus? Wie viel hats bei Euch geschneit und haben die Wege im Wald schon eine geschlossene Schnee/Eisdecke?

Schöne Grüße auf die Alb!


----------



## Night-Mare (17. November 2007)

War heute auf der Alb: Unten (300 hm) vereinzelte Schneeflecken bis oben (750 hm) ca. 15 cm. Fließender Übergang von unten nach oben... 

Und weil hier soviele Leute einen Rahmen verkaufen: Ich suche einen kleinen Rahmen, ca. 16"...17" und ca. 50 EUR oder weniger.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. November 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich suche einen kleinen Rahmen, ca. 16"...17" und ca. *50 EUR oder weniger.
> *
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



Für Wiebke?
Bist aber ziemlich knauserig!
Schon zu lange im Schwabenland ?


----------



## Night-Mare (25. November 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Für Wiebke?
> Bist aber ziemlich knauserig!
> Schon zu lange im Schwabenland ?



Wibke...
Die Geste zählt   Und was denkst, was danach noch für Gedult notwendig sein wird  

Mistwetter!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2007)

*Wer hat Lust auf eine Tour am WE?
*
Das Wetter soll ja ganz brauchbar (kalt,aber schön) werden.

Samstag oder Sonntag,mir egal!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Dezember 2007)

Also,
René und ich werden wohl Sonntag (spät)vormittag ab Nürtingen starten,evtl.
kommt noch der Alex aus dem RT-Fred mit.

Sonst noch wer?


----------



## Night-Mare (17. Dezember 2007)

Wie siehts aus mit einer Weihnachtsrunde am Samstag, den 22. Statt Stressshoppen eine gemütliche Runde auf die Alb? Ich werde gegen 11.30 in Nürtingen starten...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Dezember 2007)

Muss leider passen.
Ich bin über die Feiertage bei den Schwiegereltern in Thüringen und fahre schon Samstag.

Wie sieht es bei dir denn zwischen den Jahren aus?


----------



## Night-Mare (19. Dezember 2007)

@Oli

26. oder 29., muss ich mal schauen. 

Ansonsten nochmal an alle:

*Wie siehts aus mit einer Weihnachtsrunde am Samstag, den 22. eine gemütliche Runde auf die Alb? Ich werde gegen 11.30 in Nürtingen starten.
*
Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Dezember 2007)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> @Oli
> 
> 26. oder 29., muss ich mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Öhmm,wir sind hier nicht mehr so furchtbar viele  .

Ich könnt dir den 30. anbieten. 

Oli


----------



## pikehunter69 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich könnt dir den 30. anbieten.
> 
> Oli



Hallo zusammen ,
30.12.2007 klingt gut.Hätte riesige Lust mal wieder mit Euch auf tour zu gehen 
Entweder ab Reutlingen oder ab Nürtingen !? - Bin zur Zeit Arbeitstechnisch voll eingespannt hoffe aber das es dieses Jahr noch klappt. Werde mich nochmal melden .
Ansonsten wünsch Ich allen schöne Feiertage und vieeeeeeeeeeele Geschenke.........!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich wäre am 22. wohl mit am Start. VG


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Dezember 2007)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich wäre am 22. wohl mit am Start. VG



Ja wie,ja was!

Schon wieder zurück von der Insel?

Dachte du bleibst bis Januar.

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Dezember 2007)

Spontaner Weihnachtsbesuch  Knappe 2 Wochen.  Erstmal neuen Lenker und neue Reifen montieren


----------



## Bube (21. Dezember 2007)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> ...
> Erstmal neuen Lenker und neue Reifen montieren




Hast du so zugenommen ?? 


 


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Dude5882 (21. Dezember 2007)

hrhr..keine Ahnung, ehrlich gesagt. Ausschließen will ich es nicht. Esse dort zwar weniger, aber deutlich mehr Dr. Oetcker-Fertigpizza .

Die Fitness hat aber DEFINITIV gelitten 

Neue Teile: ursprünglicher Lenker war zu schmal, daher neu. Neue Reifen: Smart Sams sind bei Nässe nicht so prickelnd. Und bei Temps um den Gefrierpunkt...naja; somit Albert  .

EDIT:

Bei einem Start um 12:00 wäre ich dabei. 

VG, Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (22. Dezember 2007)

mmh..da keine Antwort mehr kam, müsst Ihr wohl ohne mich auskommen... 

Schöne Tour!!


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, habe jetzt erst wieder reingeschaut. Weihnachtsstress... Also ich fahre, aber das nützt wohl jetzt auch keinem mehr was...

Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (26. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich letzten Samstag eine traumhafte Wintertour bei Sonnenschein auf einer leicht winterlich angezuckerten Alb hatte , wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich denn noch ein paar Biker

*diesen Samstag, den 29.12., ab 11.00* zu einer Jahresendtour *ab Metzingen Bhf*

begeistern lassen würden?


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## aka (27. Dezember 2007)

Sorry für die recht kurzfristige Benachrichtigung, hier ein dezenter Tourenhinweis, Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen: * klick *


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Dezember 2007)

Danke für den Tip, aber da bin ich schon weg...

Aber mein Angebot, *diesen Samstag ab Metzingen Bhf auf die Alb* bleibt bestehen... (Siehe oben).

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hatte mir das überlegt, aber da ich heute skifahren war und am Sonntag los will, wird mir das zu viel.

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (29. Dezember 2007)

O. k., ich will nicht schadenfroh und gemein sein  und ich bin bestimmt nicht sauer , nur weil es Leute gibt, die lieber bei Schmuddelwetter in den Schönbuch  fahren als bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf die verschneite Alb ... 

Äh ja, also seht deshalb die folgenden Bilder bitte nur als rein erzieherische Maßnahme, um zu verhindern, dass weitere solche Fehltritte geschehen... 



 

 




Guten Rutsch Euch Allen und wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr.
Jörg.

P. S. Abgesehen von der Wettervorhersage bin ich wie gesagt Sonntag leider schon weg...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Dezember 2007)

Du weißt doch,der Gruppenzwang!
Außerdem:Alb bei schönem Wetter kenne ich schon,Schönbuch bei Sauwetter dagegen noch nicht !

Wünsche dir auch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr,
Wir sehen uns!

Oli


----------



## pikehunter69 (29. Dezember 2007)

@ all ,

bin Morgen auch mit von der Partie - werd vorsichthalber mal Licht mitnehmen 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Januar 2008)

Wie schaut´s denn allgemein am Sonntag mit biken aus?

Das Wetter soll laut Radio ganz nett werden!

Oli


----------



## GrassEater (11. Januar 2008)

Sieht gut aus, bin dabei. Ach ja, frohes neues Jahr zusammen! Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Januar 2008)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, bin dabei. Ach ja, frohes neues Jahr zusammen! Gruß Flo


*
gegen 11 Uhr in Nürtingen am Bahnhof?*


----------



## GrassEater (12. Januar 2008)

Ok! bis morgen


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Januar 2008)

Geht auch 12.00 Uhr???

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Januar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Geht auch 12.00 Uhr???
> 
> Jörg.



Bei mir schon(und bei René auch,denke ich).
Schließ dich mal mit Flo kurz und poste nochmal,was rausgekommen ist.
Ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein.

Oli


----------



## GrassEater (12. Januar 2008)

Geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (12. Januar 2008)

Danke. Dann *12.00 Bhf. Nürtingen*. Bis morgen.

Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (13. Januar 2008)

Geiles Wetter!!!!!! Bis gleich


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Januar 2008)

Jo war wirklich geil.
Und so ein moderates Tempo,richtig ähmm..gemütlich!?
(gut so,Jörg?  )


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Januar 2008)

Danke Oli, sehr nett... Wenn Du mal Unterstützung brauchst, dann weißt Du hoffentlich, an wen Du Dich wenden musst. Und an wen lieber nicht... 
Tolle Bilder. Vor allem das mit Flo und seiner Banane  

Bis bald,
Jörg.


----------



## GrassEater (17. Januar 2008)

Au weh, nicht das da einer was falsches versteht mit der Banane... Danke Oli, grrr. Schönes WE schonmal, ich bin zwar im Lande habe aber keine Zeit. Bis denne


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Januar 2008)

Wollte am Samstag eine kleine Runde auf die Alb drehen... So ab 11 oder 12 in Nürtingen oer Metzingen...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Januar 2008)

Fahre am Sonntag beim Ice-Rider in Schömberg mit.
Da gibt´s am Samstag bei mir höchstens eine Runde um den Block,um zu schauen ob noch alles funktioniert.

Wolltest du nicht auch evtl.mitfahren?

Oli


----------



## SilvR (24. Januar 2008)

ja leutz ausm Täle^^. Sagt mal was fahrt ihr denn. einfach nur so mit dem MTB durch den Wald wos ja auch einige schöne strecken gibt  oder fahrt ihr auch extremere dinge

Grüßle aus Frickenhausen^^


----------



## Volle the Guide (25. Januar 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Fahre am Sonntag beim Ice-Rider in Schömberg mit.




Da wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, Sturzfreiheit und kein so ein Kampfgematsche wie letztes Jahr....
Gruß, Volle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (25. Januar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wollte am Samstag eine kleine Runde auf die Alb drehen... So ab 11 oder 12 in Nürtingen oer Metzingen...
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.


Das mit dem "klein" ist einfach nur gelogen!

Metzingen! Bahnhof?
Flo?

Meine Nummer hast Du ja.

@SilvR: Definitionssache. Komm' halt einfach mal mit. Abgebogen bist Du schnell, wenn's Dir nicht passt.

reiner


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Januar 2008)

@ Reiner

Schön, von Dir zu hören. Wäre 11.10 in Metzingen o. k.? Flo is leider net. Der widmet sich gerade anderen Form der körperlichen Ertüchtigung 


@ Oli

_ICE_ Rider wäre o. k. Aber sich durch von ein paar Hundertschaften MTB-ler in Schlammlöcher verwandelte Waldwege zu kämpen ist nicht so mein Ding.


...und sonst:



SilvR schrieb:


> Sagt mal was fahrt ihr denn. einfach nur so mit dem MTB durch den Wald wos ja auch einige schöne strecken gibt  oder fahrt ihr auch extremere dinge



Für manche sind ja 1000 hm schon extrem. Für andere 2500 nicht genug. Beide fahren bei uns mit. Und es gibt Leute, die lieben die engsten und steilsten Spitzkehren, andere hassen Wege mit Wurzeln. Die gabs auch beide schon bei uns, aber am Ende sind nur noch erstere übrig geblieben...  Frickenhausen liegt übrigens am Rande unserer Kernzone... Und Wald muss sein. Sonst könnte ich mir ja ein Rennrad kaufen...  



Jörg.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (25. Januar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> @ Reiner
> ...Wäre 11.10 in Metzingen o. k.?



Prima, Dabei!


----------



## SilvR (25. Januar 2008)

Im moment bin ich leider krank, aber werde bestimmt mal auf euer Angebot zurückkommen. Klingt sehr interessant.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Januar 2008)

Volle the Guide schrieb:


> kein so ein *Kampfgematsche* wie letztes Jahr....
> Gruß, Volle


Darauf wird es wohl rauslaufen.Aber wie sagt der Schwabe:
      Jetzt han i scho zahlt,jetzt wird au gfahra  !


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Januar 2008)

Fasse zusammen:

Morgen, Samstag, 11.10 ab Bahnhof Metzingen...

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn am Wochenende(würde den Sonntag bevorzugen) mit einer größeren Tour aus?
Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
Start am späten Vormittag in Nürtingen,Metzingen oder Reutlingen.

Um zahlreiche Meldungen wird gebeten .

Gruß Oli


----------



## drSchwoab (6. Februar 2008)

Hi Oli, ich wäre auch mal gerne wieder bei Euch dabei .... Plan mich mal ein. Ort ist egal ... komme und gehe mit dem Auto .... Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt ..

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Februar 2008)

drSchwoab schrieb:


> Hi Oli, ich wäre auch mal gerne wieder bei Euch dabei .... Plan mich mal ein.
> Gruss
> Stefan



Ich glaube ich erinnere mich dunkel.
Hast dich echt rar gemacht im letzten halben Jahr!


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich werde versuchen auch an der Tour teil zu haben! Termin ist jedenfalls mal vorgemerkt! Nürtingen wäre für mich praktischer, da näher. Kommt noch jmd aus dem Stuttgarter Raum zwecks BW bzw. WE-Ticket?


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. Februar 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am Wochenende(würde den Sonntag bevorzugen) mit einer größeren Tour aus?
> Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.
> ...



Sonntag wäre klasse  

würde allerdings Reutlingen als Startort bevorzugen da demnächst mein Nachwuchs im Anmarsch sein könnte .(und Ich meiner Frau versprochen habe
in der Nähe zu bleiben    )
Falls sich da also was machen läßt wäre Ich dabei .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Februar 2008)

Dann werde ich mal konkret:

Treffpunkt am* Sonntag*(sorry Ingmar,Samstag ist bei mir mittlerweile verplant) um 11.15 Uhr in *Reutlingen* auf der  Bahnhofsrückseite.

@Alex&Mark:
wir bräuchten halt  "locals" als Führer  .

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Februar 2008)

ich habe nix von Samstag geschrieben...  Nur davon, dass mir Nürtingen besser passt. Aus Stuttgart kommt sonst niemand mit? 

In dem Fall muss ich mir das Auto schnappen und kann leider noch keine feste Zusage machen, da ich nicht weiß ob ich dieses auch bekomme.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Februar 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> ich habe nix von Samstag geschrieben...  Nur davon, dass mir Nürtingen besser passt.
> 
> I



Völliger Blackout meinerseits ,vielleicht sollte ich mich mal untersuchen lassen.
Aber egal ob Samstag oder Nürtingenconfused: ):
Wäre schön,wenn du dabei wärst!
Evtl.finden sich noch ein paar "Stuttgarter",ist ja noch etwas hin bis Sonntag.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. Februar 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> wir bräuchten halt  "locals" als Führer  .




Gehen auch "Stuttgarter"? Ich könnte die "Wannenrunde" ausgraben, Richtung Glems, wer da noch kann, fährt weiter nach Nürtingen, wer nicht, steigt in Metzingen in den Zug, und der Rest folgt mir "unten" nach Reutlingen zurück...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Februar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Gehen auch "Stuttgarter"?



Es gehen auch Eskimokinder oder Marsmännchen,sofern sie ortskundig sind !

Die Wannenrunde ist doch ziemlich groß,oder?
Kämen wir da mit der Startzeit hin(reichlich Zeitpolster bis zur Dämmerung mit eingerechnet)?
Hab gerade nicht so den Überblick,wann es zur Zeit eigentlich dunkel wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (8. Februar 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal konkret:
> 
> Treffpunkt am* Sonntag um 11.15 Uhr in Reutlingen auf der  Bahnhofsrückseite.
> 
> ...


*

@ Oli und ........!!!
Mark und Ich sind auf jeden Fall mit dabei ,Wetter soll ja richtig schön sein:  
Werde mal eine Runde ausarbeiten , dachte das bei meiner super Kondition   4 Stunden +/ -  inclusive Pause mehr als genug sein sollte. 

bin ja mal gespannt wer so alles mitfährt !?

Also dann bis Sonntag
Gruß vom Alexander*


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Februar 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Es gehen auch Eskimokinder oder Marsmännchen,sofern sie ortskundig sind !
> 
> Die Wannenrunde ist doch ziemlich groß,oder?
> Kämen wir da mit der Startzeit hin(reichlich Zeitpolster bis zur Dämmerung mit eingerechnet)?
> Hab gerade nicht so den Überblick,wann es zur Zeit eigentlich dunkel wird.



Man kann halt recht gut jederzeit in den Zug steigen... Aber wir können auch was anderes machen.

Bis morgen,
Jörg.


----------



## gaere1709 (11. Februar 2008)

hallo,

würde gerne mit meinem bike ein paar runden in (der nähe von) urach drehen...
könntet ihr mir bitte tipps geben wo man schön die hänge hoch und wieder runter kommt!?
vielen dank im voraus!

grüsse aus dem gäu,

gäre


----------



## ghostbike (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gäre,

schau doch mal unter www.mtb-urach.de/. Anhand der Tourenbeschreibungen kommst du auch ohne GPS die Hänge hoch und runter.

Gruß

Ghostbike


----------



## gaere1709 (11. Februar 2008)

besten dank für den tip ghostbike! werde gleich mal nach was passendem suchen! vielleicht sieht man sich ja ;-)


----------



## Dude5882 (15. Februar 2008)

Ist für dieses WE (Sonntag?) eine Ausfahrt geplant?

vg Dude


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Februar 2008)

...ich leider net. Nächstes WE wieder...

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Februar 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ist für dieses WE (Sonntag?) eine Ausfahrt geplant?
> 
> vg Dude



Bei mir geht höchstwahrscheinlich auch nix.
Falls doch,dann eine kurze Runde "vor der Haustür".
Aber definitiv nichts wofür sich die Anreise  aus Backnang lohnen würde.

Bis zum nächsten mal
Oli


----------



## Eisenfahrer (16. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre morgen ab Metzingen. Start wohl so gegen 11.
Ich schau morgen früh noch mal hier rein.
Wenn also wer Böcke hat...

reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (21. Februar 2008)

Wochenenplanung: Sonntag ist das Wetter besser, Samstag war Ingmar lieber. Ausserdem kann man das schöne Wetter ja zur Abwechslung auch mal mit seinen Lieben geniesen... Was denkt Ihr?

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Februar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wochenenplanung: Sonntag ist das Wetter besser, Samstag war Ingmar lieber. Ausserdem kann man das schöne Wetter ja zur Abwechslung auch mal mit seinen Lieben geniesen... Was denkt Ihr?
> 
> Jörg.



Sonntag hat meine Frau schon Ansprüche geltend gemacht,also wäre Samstag ok.

*Treffpunkt später Vormittag am Bahnhof Nürtingen?*

Kann allerdings sein,daß ich die Tour vorzeitig abbrechen muss.Habe Knieprobleme und kann keinen ordentlichen Druck aufs Pedal geben. (braucht euch aber eigentlich nicht zu belasten).

Naja,mal sehen was geht und was nicht.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Februar 2008)

Regnen soll's ja auch morgen nicht. 11 Uhr Nürtingen/BHF? Noch Leute aus dem Raum Stuttgart mit am Start bzgl. Länderticket?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Februar 2008)

@Ingmar:
Treffpunkt *morgen 12 Uhr Nürtingen Bahnhof*

Bis dahin
Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Februar 2008)

Ähhh, ich kann erst ab 12.00 Uhr. Geht nicht früher... Aber es bleibt ja jetzt auch länger dunkel...

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Februar 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ähhh, ich kann erst ab 12.00 Uhr. Geht nicht früher... Aber es bleibt ja jetzt auch länger dunkel...
> 
> Jörg.



Kein Thema,
dann um halt um 12Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (22. Februar 2008)

Wegen mir auch kein Problem.

@ Jörg: ich werde morgen allerdings doch mit dem Auto fahren, da es für mich finanziell doch erheblich günstiger ist.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Februar 2008)

O. K. dann hier für alle (weiß auch nicht, wen ich da noch meine...)

*12.00 am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich habe inzwischen meine Bilder vom vergangenen Samstag online gestellt. Wo bleiben Deine, Oli??


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Februar 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen meine Bilder vom vergangenen Samstag online gestellt. Wo bleiben Deine, Oli??


Entschuldigung,hatte ich vergessen.Kommt nicht wieder vor.

Ich schwör,Alter!


----------



## Night-Mare (7. März 2008)

Wie siehts aus am wochenende? Samstag oder Sonntag ab 12.00? Nürtingen oder Metzingen?

gruß,
jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (7. März 2008)

hmmm... also ich wäre dann morgen (Samstag) 12.00 in Nürtingen Bahnhof. Wobei, wenn sich hier niemand meldet, könnte es auch Metzingen werden...
Schaue morgen bis 11.00 nochmal rein.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. März 2008)

.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. März 2008)

Muß leider  komplett passen .
Frau arbeitet heute und morgen.

Und die nächsten paar Wochenenden gehts  nur Sonntags.

Viel Spaß,Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (8. März 2008)

Ich verschiebs auch auf Sonntag. Also, wer morgen Zeit und Lust hat:

12.00 ab Nürtingen oder Metzingen...


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Adrian RT (9. März 2008)

Servus,

wo genau trefft ihr euch am Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr? Eventuell würden dann noch zwei Reutlinger zu euch stossen, da bisher im Reutlinger Thread sonst noch keiner zugesagt hat...

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (9. März 2008)

Wir sind auch erst einer... Ich bin 12.05 in Metzingen am Bahnhof. Ich schicke noch eine PN mit Tel. Nr.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. März 2008)

@"all"rolleyes: ) :

Geht dieses WE was?
Evtl.könnte ich doch am Samstag,soll auch wettertechnisch deutlich besser werden.
Sonst gerne auch am Sonntag!


Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (14. März 2008)

Wettertechnisch wäre morgen besser, ja. Käme noch jmd. aus dem Stuttgarter Raum?


----------



## Night-Mare (14. März 2008)

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht. Nächstes wieder...

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. März 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wettertechnisch wäre morgen besser, ja. Käme noch jmd. aus dem Stuttgarter Raum?



Morgen steht bei mir noch auf der Kippe. Wenn dann kann ich nur ziemlich spontan bzw.kurzfristig.
Sonntag ginge auf jeden Fall,aber das Wetter !
Wenn du trotzdem kommen möchtest,bin ich natürlich dabei.




Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (14. März 2008)

Uh... Sonntag ist wettertechnisch ja nicht so prickelnd; würde dann eher morgen spontan sagen (käme dann sowieso mit dem Auto, da Zug alleine zu teuer). Ne Stunde Anfahrt muss ich aber einplanen. Zudem kommt noch ca eine halbe Stunde Vorbereitung.

Am besten gibste bis um 11 Uhr Bescheid..


----------



## Night-Mare (14. März 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> käme dann sowieso mit dem Auto, da Zug alleine zu teuer).



BTW: Einzeltagesticket koscht 11,30, Gruppe 15,00... nächstes Mal tun wir uns zusammen, denk ich... 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (15. März 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> BTW: Einzeltagesticket koscht 11,30, Gruppe 15,00... nächstes Mal tun wir uns zusammen, denk ich...
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



ah, ja richtig, ich vergaß. Wenn ich das Ticket gleich in BK kaufen kann, geht das gut. Auto ist für mich auch nur deshalb so billig, da ich keinen Sprit zahlen muss


----------



## Dude5882 (15. März 2008)

Ich habe gesündigt und meinen Rennhobel mal wieder das erste mal seit langem etwas Auslauf verschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2008)

Jemand an Karfreitag oder Ostersonntag Lust auf (Snow-) Biken...

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. März 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Jemand an Karfreitag oder Ostersonntag Lust auf (Snow-) Biken...
> 
> Jörg.




Eventuell am Sonntag.
Bin doch etwas angeschlagen und werde morgen allenfalls ein bisschen spazieren fahren,sofern es mal eine längere Schnee-bzw. Regenpause gibt.


----------



## Dude5882 (20. März 2008)

Morgen sieht das Wetter aller Vorraussicht nach leider nicht so toll aus..morgens Schnee, mittags Regen. Ostersonntag (Schnee) könnte man schon ins Auge fassen.. wie sieht's mit Schnee-BBQ aus?


----------



## Night-Mare (20. März 2008)

Weicheier... und das zu Ostern.

Aber Sonntag bin ich sicher auch mit von der Partie. 


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. März 2008)

Ich muss wohl das komplette WE passen ,ist mittlerweile ne astreine Erkältung geworden.


----------



## beat (22. März 2008)

Kleiner Vorschlag für alle Snowbiking-Muffel (bin ich gewissermaßen auch  ), aber auch für alle anderen Unternehmungslustigen:

Wollt Ihr Ausdauersport am WE?
...ein extravagantes Landschaftserlebnis?
...dazu den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit?
...mal etwas ganz Neues probieren?
...und womöglich noch das vielbesagte "Snow-BBQ"?

Dann könnte Folgendes für Euch - wie für mich - genau das Richtige sein:





Da werde ich morgen Langlaufen gehen, und da gibt es für Frühaufsteher auch einen exzellenten Ski- & Ausrüstungsverleih zu zivilen Preisen, so dass dem weißen Spaß nichts mehr im Wege steht!
Die Alb hat leider diesmal - zumindest bislang - deutlich weniger Schnee abbekommen, denn an der Schwarzwaldhochstraße liegen mittlerweile bereits *80 Zentimeter Neuschnee* - einfach zu genial! Und überlaufen ist es dort auch nicht, denn das Wegenetz ist viel zu weit dafür. Übrigens könnte Euch unser "Snow-BBQ-O-Meter"-Guy Theo davon vorschwärmen, ist er doch diesen Winter mit mir bereits einmal dort gewesen. Da ich ihn aber gerade nicht erreichen kann, hätte ich momentan noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten (Start in Stuttgart wäre spätestens 8:00 Uhr!)...

Also: Wer macht mit??

@Hijo: Ich wünsche natürlich eine schnelle Genesung! Gruß, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (22. März 2008)

@ Oli: Gute Besserung...

Ich werde morgen eine Runde biken. Noch wer?


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (22. März 2008)

wo und wann?


----------



## Night-Mare (22. März 2008)

Ich denke, ich werde den Zug um 11.22 Richtung Metzingen nehmen. Wenn Du mitkommst: Wir könnten uns am S-Hbf treffen, ein Tagesticket teilen und z. B. bis Owen oder Lenningen fahren, oder wir treffen uns in Metzingen, 12.05...

Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (22. März 2008)

ok, dann würde ich das Tagesticket besorgen, wenn das für Dich ok wäre. 11:15 trifft meine s-bahn im HBF ein. Könnte auch den Zug nehmen, der 11:18 oben ankommt.


----------



## Night-Mare (22. März 2008)

Geht klar, *11:22 Uhr, Bahnsteig 2, Fahrradabteil*. 

Gruß,
Jörg.

P. S. Nimm lieber den Zug bis 11.15


----------



## Night-Mare (24. März 2008)

Das war mal endlich mal wieder SNOWBIKEN!





(Ich habe mal ein Bild von Ingmar geklaut)


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## der schwager (25. März 2008)

Ich danke allen Snowbikern für die echt tollen Bilder , aber nächste Woche solls milder werden ( nur so für alle anderen , wie mich...) und dann muss es losgehen


----------



## Dude5882 (26. März 2008)

der schwager schrieb:


> Ich danke allen Snowbikern für die echt tollen Bilder , aber nächste Woche solls milder werden ( nur so für alle anderen , wie mich...) und dann muss es losgehen



jau: Sonntag bis zu knappen 20°C und Sonne. Das klingt doch nach was! 

@ Olli: Hoffentlich biste bis dahin wieder wohlauf!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. März 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @ Olli: Hoffentlich biste bis dahin wieder wohlauf!


Ich denke schon,sieht wieder ganz gut aus bei mir.
Kann am Sonntag aber erst am (frühen) nachmittag,da ich bis Sonntag morgen Besuch habe.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. März 2008)

So,dann werd ich mal konkret:

*Treffpunkt Sonntag gegen 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen *

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (28. März 2008)

Kla, hier!

Wetterprognose für Sonntag (Nürtingen):

Max. Temp.: 20 °C 
Niederschlagsriskio: 5%
Niederschlagsmenge: 0 mm
Bedeckungsgrad des Himmels: 37,5 % - 50 %
Windgeschwindigkeit: 14,4 km/h

(Quelle: www.Proplanta.de)


----------



## Chisum (28. März 2008)

Sonntag steht wieder ein langer Lauf (32 km) auf meinem Trainingsplan. Muss halt sein. Und das noch bis zum 27.04.2008. Danach hab ich dann endlich wieder Zeit zum Biken auf der Alb.

Viel Spaß und bis dann

Stefan


----------



## messias (29. März 2008)

Hmmm..... Snowboarden <--> Biken - da soll sich nu einer entscheiden


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. März 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Hmmm..... Snowboarden <--> Biken - da soll sich nu einer entscheiden



biken


----------



## Night-Mare (30. März 2008)

Ich werde wohl erst am frühen Nachmittag loslegen, so 15.00. Vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den Weg...

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl erst am frühen Nachmittag loslegen, so 15.00. Vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den Weg...
> 
> Jörg.



Dann sind wir bei dem Hammerwetter echt nur zu zweit?!


----------



## alböhi (30. März 2008)

ja was nun? 

mark und ich haben uns auf 12 uhr in nürtingen am hbf eingestellt.


gruss andreas


----------



## Dude5882 (30. März 2008)

ja super! dann sehen wir uns!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2008)

Mein letzter post hat wohl zu Irritationen geführt,
deshalb nochmal offiziell:

es bleibt bei *12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

mit dem "zu zweit" meinte ich Ingmar und mich.

Aber jetzt sind wir ja schon vier  -  sehr schön.

bis nachher 
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (31. März 2008)

War mal wieder eine klasse Tour gestern: jeder ist auf seine Kosten gekommen! 

@ Oli: Bitte stell doch noch die Bilder ein


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2008)

Ja,war sehr geil!
Bilder hab ich bei mir reingestellt


----------



## alböhi (1. April 2008)

mein wort zum sonntags - shooting: 

team, der capucho davor, wetter, location und after hour top. 

gerne wieder - open trails - gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (1. April 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> mein wort zum sonntags - shooting:
> 
> team, der capucho davor, wetter, location und after hour top.
> 
> gerne wieder - open trails - gruss andreas



@ndreas:

Ich hab´ jetzt nicht nachgezählt, aber in Deiner Ausführung sind noch mindestens fünf deutsche Wörter drin - das kann man doch noch weiter reduzieren, oder?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (1. April 2008)

deathinately  

hört sich aber bestimmt besser an als mein schwäbisch.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. April 2008)

Wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine Tour ab Nürtingen/Metzingen/Reutlingen?

Uhrzeitmäßig schwebt mir ca.12 bzw.13 Uhr vor,je nachdem von wo aus es losgeht.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (3. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine Tour ab Nürtingen/Metzingen/Reutlingen?
> 
> Uhrzeitmäßig schwebt mir ca.12 bzw.13 Uhr vor,je nachdem von wo aus es losgeht.
> 
> Gruß Oli



Prinzipiell ja. Das Wetter soll allerdings leider nicht so prickelnd werden.. Merke mir den Termin aber mal vor!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. April 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll allerdings leider nicht so prickelnd werden..



Das macht echten Männern wie uns doch nix aus !


----------



## Dude5882 (3. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das macht echten Männern wie uns doch nix aus !



Hrhr...auch wieder war


----------



## pikehunter69 (4. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine Tour ab Nürtingen/Metzingen/Reutlingen?Gruß Oli



@ all

Prinzipiell schon , bin leider bis 22.April beruflich sehr eingespannt .
Danach bin ich quasi für 12 Monate im Urlaub ( Elternzeit )   
Und wenn meine Frau gut drauf ist     darf Ich bestimmt mal wieder mit Euch auf tour . Zur Zeit gehen nur 2Std. touren  aber Ich bleib am Ball .

ganz liebe Grüße vom 
Alexander


----------



## Night-Mare (4. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine Tour ab Nürtingen/Metzingen/Reutlingen?
> 
> Uhrzeitmäßig schwebt mir ca.12 bzw.13 Uhr vor,je nachdem von wo aus es losgeht.
> 
> Gruß Oli



Kläre ich heute noch ab, aber wenn Euch das Wetter so egal ist, dann mir auch  

Bis denne,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (4. April 2008)

12 Uhr wäre mir etwas lieber, da ich dann für die Abendgestaltung für morgen mehr Freiraum habe


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. April 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> 12 Uhr wäre mir etwas lieber, da ich dann für die Abendgestaltung für morgen mehr Freiraum habe



Also dann:

*12 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Bei Wind und Wetter


----------



## Night-Mare (5. April 2008)

Bei mir wirds heute nix... Sorry.


----------



## Dude5882 (5. April 2008)

War wieder eine lustige Tour, wenn auch mit größerem Reinigungsaufwand danach (der Schaffner hat mich dennoch nicht vor die Tür gesetzt  ) 
Bilder gibts morgen...schaffe es heute nicht mehr hochzuladen

vg


----------



## Dude5882 (6. April 2008)

Ok, Bilder sind in meinem Album zu finden..leider war es bei dem nassen Wetter nicht möglich ein paar Actionbilder zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (8. April 2008)

Hat jemand Interesse an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen? Ich war letztes Jahr dabei, und fand sie sehr gelungen, die Streckenwahl auch sehr ansprechend.

vg Ingmar


----------



## alböhi (8. April 2008)

kost das startgeld? und dürfen wir dafür die profirunde zweimal fahren 

gruss andreas


----------



## Dude5882 (8. April 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> kost das startgeld? und dürfen wir dafür die profirunde zweimal fahren
> 
> gruss andreas



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren das so 2-3 Eur (max. 5.-) oder so. Die Bezeichnung ist sicher nicht ganz zutreffend gewählt . Eine Weile ist man aber schon unterwegs und zumindest einigermaßen fit sollte man dafür auch sein. Ich muss eh in Backnang starten, dann kommen nochmal rund 20 Km dazu.

Und ja, es hindert Dich sicher niemand daran, die Runde 2mal zu fahren.


----------



## Dude5882 (11. April 2008)

Am Sonntag ne Tour? Wetter soll ja tagsüber ganz passabel werden. Sonnig bis leicht bewölkt, um ca 14°C.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. April 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ne Tour? Wetter soll ja tagsüber ganz passabel werden. Sonnig bis leicht bewölkt, um ca 14°C.



12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen?


----------



## Dude5882 (11. April 2008)

klingt gut!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. April 2008)

OK,
dann Sonntag 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen


----------



## stucki1983 (14. April 2008)

ich war sonntag 12uhr zahnradbahn marienplatz 

aber sagt bescheid wenn ihr mal wieder ne runde dreht


----------



## OnkelZed (15. April 2008)

war eine richtig schöne ausfahrt am sonntag!  
macht halt doch ne menge mehr spaß, wenn man zu mehreren unterwegs ist.

habe gerade den flyer zur CTF Pfullingen bekommen. termin ist erst am 08. juni ab 09:30. für detaillierte infos: www.mtb-pfullingen.de zwar keine trails, aber den einen oder anderen netten blick. richtig gemein kann es aber bei frischer schotterung werden.

wenn ich wieder etwas zeit habe, setze ich noch das streckenprofil vom so rein. sind bei mir noch knapp 1300hm geworden.


grüßle

zed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. April 2008)

stucki1983 schrieb:


> ich war sonntag 12uhr zahnradbahn marienplatz
> 
> aber sagt bescheid wenn ihr mal wieder ne runde dreht



Wir fahren aber mit Muskelkraft bergauf

@ Edgar:
Du brauchst dich nur öfter zu uns zu gesellen,wir sind ja fast jedes WE unterwegs

Gruß Oli


----------



## stucki1983 (15. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wir fahren aber mit Muskelkraft bergauf



ich sonst auf aber nach degerloch den ganzen berghoch ist für mich zuviel
fahr erst wieder seit 2 wochen und versuche wieder in alte formen zu kommen da ich ca 3 jahre nicht fahren konnte 

aber habe schon fast 200km abgespult seit dem 

bin wieder wie nen kleiner junge .. heim kommen nochmal gucken obs mails von arbeit gibt und los


----------



## OnkelZed (17. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wir fahren aber mit Muskelkraft bergauf
> @ Edgar:
> Du brauchst dich nur öfter zu uns zu gesellen,wir sind ja fast jedes WE unterwegs
> Gruß Oli



hallo oli, da brauche ich nur noch etwas mehr "frei-zeit" von zuhause... 

ach ja, der hubbel am anfang und am ende gilt nur für mich! besonders gefallen hat mir die erste stunde mit entspanntem schlürfen.  


schönes schaffe

edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. April 2008)

Ich kann dieses WE nur am Sonntag morgen und werde mal wieder hier mitfahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283590&highlight=kirchheim

Ist sonst noch wer Frühaufsteher und will mit?
Ich würde kurz nach halb neun   in Nürtingen losfahren.
Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (18. April 2008)

ui, das ist mir dann doch zu früh  da müsste ich um 8 schon in Nürtingen sein (Zug) --> sprich gegen 6 aufstehen. Zudem bin ich am Abend vorher noch eingeladen, das wird mir zu anstrengend. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen früh die Runde ab Weilheim mit..


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2008)

Wie siehts am kommenden WE aus? Mir würde Samstag Vormittag/früher Nachmittag oder Sonntag passen (wobei das Wetter wohl am Sa besser wird).

VG, Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. April 2008)

Samstag Vormittag würde mir auch gut passen.

Wäre 11 Uhr ab Nürtingen ok?(sollte spätestens 16.30 Uhr wieder daheim sein)

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2008)

Ich würde sogar 10:00 Uhr vorschlagen. Ich bin für den späten Nachmittag in Stuttgart verabredet und muss zwischendurch noch nach Hause.. 

Gibt es Schließfächer bei Euch am Bahnhof?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. April 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar 10:00 Uhr vorschlagen..........
> Gibt es Schließfächer bei Euch am Bahnhof?



Klar,bin eh Frühaufsteher:

*Samstag 10 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen?*

Wenn du Utensilien zu verstauen hast,können wir  auch kurz bei mir vorbei(5 min vom Bhf.)und die Sachen dort bunkern,ich mach dir auch nen guten Preis !


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2008)

ok, dann machen wir das so. ich bin mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher, ob ich was zu verstauen habe, aber wahrscheinlich ja


----------



## vinesaddict (24. April 2008)

Hi ! 
Ich bin von Wolfschlugen, bin gerade dort umgezogen, und habe mir letzte woche ein neues mountainbike gekauft (all moutain/XC type). Was für eine art fahren habt ihr ? Eher XC oder freeride ? Ich kenne noch niemand, der fährt, so ich würde euch gerne kennen lernen. Könnte ich da am Samtag mitkommen ? 
Oh übrugens, ich hab noch keine fahrrad klammotten, ich hab alles bei mir in Frankreich gelassen. Fährt ihr viele kilometer ?


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2008)

Hi!

Klar! Prinzipiell spricht nix dagegen. 

Wir fahren Touren mit einer Länge zwischen 50 und 70 km und ca. 900 - 1200 Höhenmetern (manchmal auch etwas mehr). Die Touren bewegen sich haupsächlich auf Forstwegen und Singletrails auf der Alb, z.T. auch Straße (lässt sich hier in der Gegend ja leider nicht vermeiden). Die Trails sind von unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad mit ab und an einem etwas technischen Teilen (meist S1 und S2 nach der Singletrailskala).

Prinzipiell lässt sich sagen, dass wir größtenteils (@ René:  ) lieber Trails fahren als Kilometer zu fressen. 

Wenn Du Dir das (einigermaßen) zutraust, komm' doch einfach mit!

VG, Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. April 2008)

Hallo vinesaddict,

natürlich kannst du  morgen mitkommen!

Klamotten bekommst du günstig(und gut!) beim Decathlon in Plochingen,aber das kennst du vermutlich aus Frankreich.

Gruß und  bis morgen(?)
Oli


----------



## pikehunter69 (25. April 2008)

*Samstag 10 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*

bin auch dabei , also dann bis morgen ...............!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## vinesaddict (25. April 2008)

Also ne Morgen werde ich es nicht schaffen, ich habe einen platten und hab noch nix zum reparieren. Ich gehe morgen früh das alles einkaufen. Ich werde bald wieder nach frankreich fahren und meine ganze klamotten holen, dann kann ich mit euch. Danke für die einladung aber. 50km ohne richtige shorts kann ich glaub ich nicht. Beim nächsten mal sehr gerne. Sagt   bescheidt ! Und viel spass Morgen !


----------



## Dude5882 (26. April 2008)

So..meine paar Bilder sind online. Coole Tour war's!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (26. April 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Coole Tour war's!!



dem kann Ich mich nur anschließen !!!

war ne richtig nette Truppe , suuuuuper Wetter und schöne trails . 

bis demnächst 
Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Dude5882 (28. April 2008)

Wo bleiben die Bilder vom Samstag??


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. April 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder vom Samstag??



Ich hab nur zwei gemacht, sind bei mir im Album.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit biken über das lange WE aus?

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (29. April 2008)

Kla, hier! das WE (Sa/So) soll ja gut werden. Am Donnerstag bin ich aber schon verplant..(Do und Fr soll's ja eh bescheidenes Wetter geben..  )


----------



## pikehunter69 (29. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit biken über das lange WE aus?



kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht , bin Samstag / Sonntag zum biken mit meiner Frau im Schwarzwald  

Nächstes Wochenende werde Ich mir mal vormerken 

Bilder vom Samstag sind nun online , leider sind nur 3 Stück was geworden .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. April 2008)

@Ingmar,
ein kleines Rätsel:
Ich kann Freitag und Sonntag nicht,welcher Tag bleibt dann übrig  ?


----------



## Dude5882 (29. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Ingmar,
> ein kleines Rätsel:
> Ich kann Freitag und Sonntag nicht,welcher Tag bleibt dann übrig  ?



Dann wäre das ja geklärt


----------



## Night-Mare (29. April 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Ingmar,
> ein kleines Rätsel:
> Ich kann Freitag und Sonntag nicht,welcher Tag bleibt dann übrig  ?



Donnerstag und Samstag!!!

Das sind ja die beiden Tage, an denen ich auch mit dem Bike unterwegs sein werde...

Noch wer?


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Deleted 101390 (29. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, sorry dass es mit den Bildern etwas gedauert hat. Jedenfalls sind sie jetzt online und ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Anschauen 

Falls es Bedarf nach den Originalen gibt, kann ich euch diese gerne zukommen lassen. Hier im Forum war bei 2024Kb die Obergrenze erreicht.

Kommendes Wochenende bin ich leider schon verplant. Freue mich aber schon auf die nächste Tour!

Viele Grüße und bis bald,
Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2008)

@Jörg:

Ist morgen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen ok?

@ Ingmar:
Ich muss mittlerweile für Samstag passen  ,habe familiäre Verpflichtungen(ich "darf" zum Frühlingsfest auf den Wasen,ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding  )

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (30. April 2008)

12.00 wäre für mich Stressfreier...

Jörg.


----------



## Renè29 (30. April 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> 12.00 wäre für mich Stressfreier...
> 
> Jörg.



OK,
dann morgen 12 Uhr am Bahnhof

bis dann
     Oli ( bin grad bei René,Kettenblätter tauschen & Bier trinken )


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Mai 2008)

O. k., noch mal in fett:

*Tanz in den Mai am 1. ab 12:00 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen.* 

Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Mai 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @ Ingmar:
> Ich muss mittlerweile für Samstag passen  ,habe familiäre Verpflichtungen(ich "darf" zum Frühlingsfest auf den Wasen,ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding  )
> 
> Gruß
> Oli



uhh...  Fr und So nach wie vor auch nicht??

@Jörg: Sonst drehen wir eben zu zweit ne Runde... ich MUSS wieder auf's Rad!

@ Hannes: Dafür sind die Bilder aber auch klasse geworden!!! Kommt super rüber!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> uhh...  Fr und So nach wie vor auch nicht??



Ja,
leider  !
Am Sonntag könnte ich irgendwann am Nachmittag(wenn meine Frau vom brunchen zurück ist),kann aber nix festes ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (1. Mai 2008)

@ Jörg: Dann Samstag?

@ Oli: Vielleicht können wir Sonntag dann noch spontan ne kleine Runde drehen. Bleiben wir in Kontakt..


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Dann Samstag?
> 
> @ Oli: Vielleicht können wir Sonntag dann noch spontan ne kleine Runde drehen. Bleiben wir in Kontakt..



So machen wir es.
Erstmal lass ich mich nachher von Jörg (vermutlich mehrmals)die Alb hoch hetzen


----------



## Night-Mare (1. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Dann Samstag?



Ja, klar. Nur nicht zu früh... So gegen 12.00 in Stuttgart oder Nürtingen, weiß noch nicht ganz genau.

Jörg


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Mai 2008)

ich bin nicht ganz nüchtern tierisch vom Rad auf's Gesicht geflogen...muss mich morgen von meinem Zahndoktor wieder zusammen flicken lassen....wird aber!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> ich bin besoffen tierisch mit dem rad auf die fresse geflogen...



  don´t drink and drive!!


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Mai 2008)

Wahre Worte...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Mai 2008)

Arg schlimm,Ingmar?


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Mai 2008)

Geht, danke!.. halber Zahn weg, anderer durchgebrochen, letzteres wurde gekittet und ich hoffe nun, dass er nicht ersetzt werden muss. Nächste Woche muss ich bei meinem Hauszahnarzt vorbei schauen und den Rest flicken lassen. Und natürlich noch ein paar Schürfwunden an Hand, Ellenbogen, Nase und Oberlippe. Sieht halt ein wenig wild aus.. Lachen kann ich aber noch 

Blöderweise wird's nun am WE wohl doch nix mit Radeln, da ich (wie man übrigens nach jeder größeren Schürfwunde tun sollte) eine Tetanus-Spritze bekommen hab und auf Sport verzichten sollte. Aber mal schauen.. Uli will morgen wohl nach Bad Urach. Auf die Schnauze sollte ich besser nicht nochmal fallen; bzw. wie der Zahnarzt meinte: vorsichtig fallen!

Naja..die Impfung und der Zahnarztbesuch waren eh wieder fällig...


----------



## messias (2. Mai 2008)

Ich leide mit dir Ingmar. Aus reiner Solidarität habe ich mich bei meiner Tour gestern hier in Berlin (auch nicht ganz nüchtern) auch mal etwas der Schwerkraft hingegeben.War aber nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie du, sind nur ein paar Schrammen geworden.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Mai 2008)

@ Ingmar

Ich hoffe, Dir gehts gut. Wäre doch blöd, wenn Du wegen so 'nem Quatsch auf die wirklich wichtigen Dinge verzichten müßtest. Ich würde 11.22 ab Stuttgart planen und dann so Richtung Lenninger Tal oder Neuffen fahren, also das VVS-Ticket maximal nutzen.
Wie schauts aus?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (2. Mai 2008)

Gut, denke ich. Ich nehme es mir mal vor. Nur wenn es mir morgen aufgrund der Impfungen schlechter (Fieber, Schlappheit o.ä.) gehen sollte, müsste ich passen.


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Mai 2008)

O. k., wir treffen uns:

*11.10 Stuttgart HBf.*

An den vier Fahrkartenautomaten direkt vor Gleis 2 (Nordeingang).


Bis morgen,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Mai 2008)

Für mich ist es praktischer um 11:26 Uhr in Bad Cannstatt einzusteigen. Eine Fahrkarte habe ich ohnehin schon (Studiticket). Wie schauts denn nu beim Uli aus?


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was mit Uli ist, geschrieben habe ich ihm in seinem Fred. Aber 11.22 (bzw. 11.26 in B.C.) steht. Bis morgen.

Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Mai 2008)

Kurze Anfrage bzgl. dem langfen WE:#

Sonntag oder Montag könnte ich mir eine Tour auf die Alb vorstellen. Das Wetter läd ja geradezu dazu ein....

VG Ingmar


----------



## Night-Mare (8. Mai 2008)

Sorry Ingmar,

Bei mir wäre es eher der Samstag. Tendenz wäre auch mal was anderes, Richtung Geislingen evtl. Aber noch nicht ganz sicher.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Kurze Anfrage bzgl. dem langfen WE:#
> 
> Sonntag oder Montag könnte ich mir eine Tour auf die Alb vorstellen. Das Wetter läd ja geradezu dazu ein....
> 
> VG Ingmar



Montag!!

Sonntag ist Muttertag,da ist biken für mich tabu.

@Jörg:
Wie wurde denn aus "Montag und Richtung Hohenzollern"
"Samstag und Richtung Geislingen"?

Wie auch immer,
ich schaffe jetzt einfach mal Fakten:

*Treffpunkt am Pfingstmontag um 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen*

Zu einer längeren(happa happa mitnehmen!)Tour auf die Alb


Gruß und bis dahin

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Mai 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> Wie wurde denn aus "Montag und Richtung Hohenzollern"
> "Samstag und Richtung Geislingen"?



Ich bin von meiner Freundin demokratisch überstimmt worden...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Mai 2008)

Wird vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne an einem der Pfingsttage Sa, So oder Montag ne schöne Tour auf der Alb machen wollen. Was steht denn nun so zeitlich jeweils zur Debatte?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Schreiner (9. Mai 2008)

Servus habe mich bei euch noch nie gemeldet, bin aber auch gelegentlich auf der alb. Vorzugsweise Samstag abends wenn die wanderer schon wieder weg sind.
Gehe am Pfingstmontag mit drei Jungs nach bad Urach, was denkt Ihr locals ist da am Montag zu viel Los?
werden schon um acht in der früh starten damit wir auf jeden Fall am Kapf allein sind, aber gegen später sind wir oberhalb von glems da könnte es voll werden mit wanderern denk ich.
Gibt es ein paar abgelegenere Ecken wo es auch schöne zackige Linien quer zu en Höhenlinien gibt? Habe schon ein paar alternativen aber war noch nie an nem feirtag dort außer früher ab und an zum klettern und habe keine Ahnung wie voll die Wege sind.

Chris der versucht den wanderen aus dem weg zu gehen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Mai 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Servus habe mich bei euch noch nie gemeldet, bin aber auch gelegentlich auf der alb. Vorzugsweise Samstag abends wenn die wanderer schon wieder weg sind.
> Gehe am Pfingstmontag mit drei Jungs nach bad Urach, was denkt Ihr locals ist da am Montag zu viel Los?
> werden schon um acht in der früh starten damit wir auf jeden Fall am Kapf allein sind, aber gegen später sind wir oberhalb von glems da könnte es voll werden mit wanderern denk ich.
> Gibt es ein paar abgelegenere Ecken wo es auch schöne zackige Linien quer zu en Höhenlinien gibt? Habe schon ein paar alternativen aber war noch nie an nem feirtag dort außer früher ab und an zum klettern und habe keine Ahnung wie voll die Wege sind.
> ...



Buckleter Kapf ist eh nicht so von Wanderern frequentiert,da sind keine Parkplätze oder Ausflugslokale in der Nähe  

Aber die Ecke Stausee/Roßfeld dürfte ob der Wetteraussichten voll sein wie ein Ameisenhaufen.

Da müssen wir Biker halt(im wahrsten Wortsinn) durch!


@Henrik:
Ich kann dir nur Montag 11 Uhr Nürtingen anbieten.

*Wobei ich am Überlegen bin evtl.sogar schon um 10 Uhr zu starten.Potenzielle Mitfahrer mögen hierzu bitte Stellung nehmen.
*
Gruß Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Mai 2008)

Wir treffen uns morgen um 12.02 Stgt. Hbf. zum Zug Richtung Geislingen...


----------



## Schreiner (10. Mai 2008)

Merci, Roßfeld kenn ich noch vom klettern am Wies und Roßfels da is immer voll das stimmt.

Werde heute abend auch drüben sein und von Glems aus ne Tour fahren, aber erst ab fünf oder so da wird es wieder rihiger überall.


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Mai 2008)

@ Oli: Mo 10 oder 11 Uhr ist beides recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @ Oli: Mo 10 oder 11 Uhr ist beides recht



Henrik? Ulrike? Stefan? (oder wer sonst noch vor hat mitzukommen)?

10 Uhr ok oder zu früh?


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Mai 2008)

Geislingen: Vier Hammerabfahrten auf nur 1200 hm und 40 km verteilt, dazwischen immer wieder Trauf-Gekurve. War super! 

Danke an meinen Guide! Pete, jetzt schreib schon, die beißen hier nicht 


Bis bald,
Jörg.


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Mai 2008)

Wäre am Montag auch mit dabei. 10 Uhr wäre für mich auch ok


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Mai 2008)

Gut,
dann *ändert sich die Uhrzeit:
*
Treffpunkt Pfingstmontag *um 10 Uhr* vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen!!


----------



## camper69 (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Oli,

ja dann werde ich mich ja mal davon überzeugen müssen, ob du tatsächlich eX RAuCher bist....wäre ja BombaSTISCH!
Also....bin dann mal auch um 10h morgen in Nürtingen...  AM START! 

Gruss

Matthias


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Mai 2008)

Ich bin enndlich auch mal wieder auf der Alb - hoffe ich, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Viele Grüße
Henrik


----------



## camper69 (11. Mai 2008)

@all:
Möchte mit dem Zug nach Nürtingen fahren...und das möglichst günstig...
wer also auch in Erwägung zieht, diese Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen, der möge doch kurz ne Mitteilung da lassen, dann kann man zusammen auf einem Gruppenticket fahren. 
Der Zug geht ab Stuttgart; Gleis 2 um 9:22 Uhr und ist um 9:55 in Nürtingen..

Also


----------



## Adrian RT (12. Mai 2008)

Servus, 

anbei die Fotos (Album) und der Track (GoogleEarth) von heute...

Gruss und schnelle Genesung an alle Betroffene!


----------



## alböhi (12. Mai 2008)

das war heute eine traumhafte tour mit euch. danke oli für´s guiden.

die nähe zur natur ging einigen unter die haut.

da nun alle zu hause sind wünsch ich den " geschürften " gute heilkraft für die blessuren und tschüss bis zum nächsten mal.

gruss andreas


----------



## camper69 (12. Mai 2008)

Ja, schöne Tour bei traumhaften Bedingungen...

Die Alp fasziniert doch immer wieder aufs neue!

Gute Besserung Oli!

...und auch denen, die sich Blessuren geholt haben..

bis dann mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin gestern abend wieder nach hause,wo ich auch die nächsten 4-6 Wochen bleiben darf  (eine Rippe ist durch,zwei stark geprellt).

Danke Adrian für die Erstversorgung 
und an Andreas für das Unterbringen meines Bikes.

Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken in der nächsten Zeit,ich werde euch beneiden!

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Mai 2008)

@ Oli: Ui ui!!

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal eine schnelle Genesung, soweit möglich! Bei dem Abflug haste aber immer noch Glück gehabt, dass nicht mehr gebrochen ist! Immer schön die Ohren steif halten!

@ Adrian: Tolle Bilder, auch wenn teilweise die Gesichter durch dichtes Blattwerk verdeckt sind  Und das mit der GoogleEarth-Datei ist ebenfalls erste Sahne!!

@ alle: War eine klasse Tour gestern mit 1a Trails! Thx an die Tour-Leitung!

VG Ingmar


----------



## aka (13. Mai 2008)

Ohje Oli, auch von meiner Seite gute Genesungswuensche!


----------



## Bube (13. Mai 2008)

Oh je, @Oli,


Gute Besserung !    


Gibt´s von dem Sturz keine Bilder ?   


Wo hat´s dich denn da hingebrezelt ?


Gruß


Micha

P.S.: Noch lange kein Grund, wieder in Rauch aufzugehen, gelle !


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Ab ca. halber Höhe vom Roßfeld runter haben ein paar Jungs eine Downhillstrecke angelegt(bzw. einen Fußweg etwas zweckentfremdet ).
> 
> Tja und ich war bezüglich der gewählten Geschwindigkeit wohl etwas zu optimistisch.


----------



## pikehunter69 (13. Mai 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin gestern abend wieder nach hause,wo ich auch die nächsten 4-6 Wochen bleiben darf  (eine Rippe ist durch,zwei stark geprellt).
> 
> Danke Adrian für die Erstversorgung
> ...



@ Oli , 

willkommen im club . hab mir am Mittwoch das Wadenbein gebrochen und gesplittert . Morgen geht es erst mal für eine Woche ins Krankenhaus zum operieren . Bin wohl für die nächsten 2 bis 3 ? Monate außer Gefecht  
und das bei dem Wetter . Aber Ich bin wieder dabei sobald Ich irgendwie aufs bike komme  

gute Besserung Dir - und den anderen viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Spaß beim biken

An dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an Mark der mich und mein Rad nach Hause gebracht hat.  

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2008)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ Oli ,
> 
> willkommen im club . hab mir am Mittwoch das Wadenbein gebrochen und gesplittert . Morgen geht es erst mal für eine Woche ins Krankenhaus zum operieren . Bin wohl für die nächsten 2 bis 3 ? Monate außer Gefecht
> und das bei dem Wetter . Aber Ich bin wieder dabei sobald Ich irgendwie aufs bike komme
> ...



Ja,der Alböhi hatte es gestern erzählt.Das relativiert meine "Wehwehchen" natürlich etwas.

Dir auch beste Genesungswünsche!!!


Und nochmal an Adrian:
Dir und deiner Freundin(unbekannterweise) Danke für den Biketransport!


----------



## Bube (13. Mai 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ab ca. halber Höhe vom Roßfeld runter ...optimistisch.



Hi Oli,

wir sind da am Freitag gegen 23 Uhr auch runter,
und ich war von den querliegenden Dingern
auch fast "von den Socken".


Gruß


Micha

P.S.: Dann sind die Trail-Bilder kurz davor entstanden ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> P.S.: Dann sind die Trail-Bilder kurz davor entstanden ?



Ja genau!
sind die Serpentinen direkt vom Roßfeld runter.
Vielleicht solltest du dich bei "Wetten das?"  anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tasco (13. Mai 2008)

An Alböhi

Neben meinen ungewollten " Stunts " hat es auch die Hinterradnabe erwischt.
Mein Bike ist zur Reparatur und ich bekam das 08er Stumpjumper EXPERT.Ein geiles Teil.
Ergo musste ich heute Urlaub nehmen um das Teil heute Abend richtig quälen zu können ...


----------



## Sickgirl (13. Mai 2008)

Mensch olli,

das hört sich ja übel an.

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.

Bis auf deinen kleinen Absturz war es ja ein schöne Tour

ruß
Ulrike


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Mai 2008)

an alle Verletzten:

gute Besserung und 

@ Alex: erfolgreiche OP!!

Ich habe mir soeben (ein neuer Rucksack war ohnehin fällig geworden) den Deuter Attack bestellt....irgendwie hat mich Oli's Stunt als direkt Folgender doch nachdenklich gestimmt.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir soeben (ein neuer Rucksack war ohnehin fällig geworden) den Deuter Attack bestellt...



Damit sieht man aber aus wie eine von den "teenage mutant hero turtles"
(kennt die überhaupt noch wer?)  !


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Mai 2008)

Klar kenne ich die Turtels...ich habe Rucksack allerdings in Camouflage-Farben bestellt  Zudem nehme ich den Turtels-Look gerne in Kauf...mich hat's ja auch schon mal mit dem Rücken gegen einen Baum gebrezelt.







Ihr dürft mich dann auch gerne Raphael nennen


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2008)

gute entscheidung - oli´s rucksack wurde von der notärztin auch ganz klar als rückenprotektor eingestuft. dazu noch ein paar einfache ellbogenschützer und knie/schienbeinschoner und schon fährt mensch wesentlich entspannter und damit auch besser.

und für die ganz schnellen dann noch der helm mit abnehmbarem kinnschutz, der für bergabfahrten einfach nur angeklickt wird. 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (14. Mai 2008)

ja, die Frage des Notarztes/Ärztin, ob ein Rückenprotektor bzw. Helm getragen wurde war mit ein Entscheidungsgrund... 

EDIT: Mmmpff...in Camouflage nicht lagernd. Liefertermin entweder Ende Juni oder doch in gelb/rot/schwarz. Das heißt warten....


----------



## Night-Mare (14. Mai 2008)

Leute, Leute... Oli, Dir erstmal gute Besserung. Wir nennen Dich jetzt Quax, das hast Du Dir wirklich verdient  Sehe ich es richtig, war das die "Traum-" Abfahrt, die ich Dir erst eine Woche vorher gezeigt habe? Und war das einer von diesen fiesen, querliegenden und nur halbversenkten Balken. Die hatten mich die Woche zuvor auch schon sehr überrascht, die sind nämlich neu... 

Also langsam wirds mir unheimlich, wenn ich das mit den Stürzen in letzter Zeit höre und sehe. Uli, Oli, Ingmar usw... 


Passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2008)

nun mal aus gegebenem anlass werbung für mark´s techniktraining:

mittwochs treff punkt 19 uhr in kirchentellinsfurt am skatepark

bitte mitbringen: plattformpedale, knie/schienbeinschützer und die bereitschaft miteinander spielerisch die bikebeherrschung zu trainieren.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Mai 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Leute, Leute... Oli, Dir erstmal gute Besserung. Wir nennen Dich jetzt Quax, das hast Du Dir wirklich verdient  Sehe ich es richtig, war das die "Traum-" Abfahrt, die ich Dir erst eine Woche vorher gezeigt habe? Und war das einer von diesen fiesen, querliegenden und nur halbversenkten Balken. Die hatten mich die Woche zuvor auch schon sehr überrascht, die sind nämlich neu...
> 
> Also langsam wirds mir unheimlich, wenn ich das mit den Stürzen in letzter Zeit höre und sehe. Uli, Oli, Ingmar usw...
> 
> ...



Ja,
es war die Abfahrt und nein,es war keiner dieser Balken - so weit bin ich erst gar nicht gekommen.
Ich bin gleich am Anfang viiiieeeel zu schnell über die Stufen drübergeheizt und hab in der ersten Kurve einen beeindruckenden Abflug hingelegt,der allerdings jäh von einem Baum gebremst wurde .

Ein klarer Fall von Übermut/Selbstüberschätzung!

Gruß Oli


----------



## beat (14. Mai 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Also langsam wirds mir unheimlich, wenn ich das mit den Stürzen in letzter Zeit höre und sehe...



Wie war doch gleich dieses George Bush-Zitat: "We were flying - When you ride hard on a mountain bike, sometimes you fall, otherwise you're not riding hard." - Da hat er ausnahmsweise mal Recht gehabt!
Richtig Stürzen will halt auch geübt/gelernt sein.  Aber ich hab' natürlich gut reden, nachdem mein letzter Abgang ja doch nur äußerst geringfügig nachwirkte.
Grundsätzlich sollten wir experimentierfreudige Tourenfahrer auf Trails, wie wir sie auf der Alb wohl immer häufiger gerne fahren, aber Folgendes berücksichtigen:

- Vor Abfahrten immer Sattel runter
- Bei entsprechender Unsicherheit Tempo drosseln
- Bei feuchten/rutschigen Bedingungen entsprechende Reifen wählen
- Flatpedals bringen viel Absprungsicherheit, und sind ideal zum Üben
- Protektoren bringen ebenfalls viel Sicherheit/Gelassenheit

Meine besten Grüße und Genesungswünsche gehen jedenfalls an Oli & Alex!


----------



## camper69 (14. Mai 2008)

Naja...Protektoren hin ... Bikeausstattung her

Wie Oli ja geschrieben hat, war es Übermut/ Selbstüberschätzung, der ihn u.a. kurz um einen Baum wickelte; wofür die besten Protektoren nix taugen... Diese könnten vielleicht sogar noch zu schlimmeren Unfällen führen, da man sich sicherer wähnt und das Tempo damit erhöht.

Ich glaube, nicht zu unterschätzen ist die Zufuhr von genügend Flüssigkeit und Essen, was sich an einem heißen Tag vor allem am Ende einer Tour u.U. in Unkonzentriertheiten äußern und die Latte zur Selbstüberschätzung doch schon um ein beträchtliches verschieben kann...

Ich denke von allem Geschriebenem kann ein wenig mehr nicht schaden um die scheinbare verletzungsreiche Bikezeit ein wenig sicherer zu machen.

In diesem Sinne....

SPÜRE DIE MACHT DES WASSERS!


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, nicht zu unterschätzen ist die Zufuhr von genügend Flüssigkeit und Essen, was sich an einem heißen Tag vor allem am Ende einer Tour u.U. in Unkonzentriertheiten äußern und die Latte zur Selbstüberschätzung doch schon um ein beträchtliches verschieben kann...

Ich denke von allem Geschriebenem kann ein wenig mehr nicht schaden um die scheinbare verletzungsreiche Bikezeit ein wenig sicherer zu machen.

In diesem Sinne....

SPÜRE DIE MACHT DES WASSERS!  [/QUOTE]

da ist was dran - auch mir war nicht mehr ganz optimal  Wohl vor der letzten Abfahrt - was an verschiedenen Umständen liegt. Da gibts nur eins - etwas gas weg. Aber das kollektive (Hoch-) gefühl verleitet einen gern, man fühlt sich getrieben. Vielleicht lernen wir alle was.

Grüße und Genesung
Henrik


----------



## messias (14. Mai 2008)

Potzblitz! Was macht ihr denn für Dinger, wenn man nicht dabei ist? 
Eigentlich wollte ich mich doch langsam auf euer Fahrtechnikniveau hocharbeiten, nicht ihr solltet auf meines herunterkommen.

Gute Besserung, Oli!


----------



## Night-Mare (15. Mai 2008)

Hm... Also zu heiß und zu trocken wird dieses WE wohl nicht. Deshalb werde ich den potentiell etwas trockeneren Tag nutzen und mich mal wieder als Führer anbieten (das der Thread die paar Tage ohne Oli nicht einschläft): 

Samstag auf die Alb? Ab 11.22 in Stuttgart, 12:00 in Nürtingen oder Metzingen? 


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## camper69 (16. Mai 2008)

..ich bin morgen dabei. Gerne auch schon früher, dann bleibt nach hinten noch ein wenig Luft. Nürtingen wäre super als Treffpunkt.

Gruss

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (16. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird's dieses WE nix.. am Mittwoch bzw. das laaange WE danach dann wieder. Dann soll das Wetter auch wieder besser werden.


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Mai 2008)

Noch jemand für Tagesticket Gruppe ab S-Hbf? 
Matthias, wie kommst du hin? 

Wegen Zeitpunkt melde ich mich heute nacht nochmal, im Moment würde ich erstmal 11.22 Stuttgart bzw. 11.55 Nürtingen sagen.


----------



## GrassEater (16. Mai 2008)

bin auch dabei wenns nicht regnet. Gehts denn auch ne Stunde früher? Wenn keiner aus Nürtingen kommt könntet ihr ja nach Metzingen durchfahren, dann ists nicht so weit bis zur Alb. flo


----------



## Ziltoid (16. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Bin neu hier und habe gerade eben mein neues (erstes) MTB aus dem Kofferaum geladen. Jetzt hab ich natürlich riesige Lust, es dieses Wochenende auch gleich ein bisschen auszuführen.

Kurz: Ich würde mich euch gerne anschließen!

Fakten: Ich bin Dennis, 34 Jahre alt, wohne in Neckartenzlingen (Nähe Nürtingen) und bin unsportlich wie sonst was (was ich ja jetzt wohl ändern werde!)


----------



## camper69 (16. Mai 2008)

@Jörg: komme mit Auto und werde direkt fahren.
Würde wie ,Flo auch vorschlägt, gerne früher starten...Wetter soll u.a. später schlechter werden.
@Ziltoid
Wir fahren durchaus Touren von 40 - 60 Kilometer mit 1000-1500 Hm. Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob du es ironisch meinst....doch wenn du dir vorstellen kannst, anspruchsvolle und technische Trails zu fahren die im Bereich S2-S3 liegen, dann schau doch einfach mal vorbei.

so long...


----------



## Night-Mare (16. Mai 2008)

O. k. dann schlage ich vor:

*11.05 Bahnhof Metzingen
*
Jörg


----------



## GrassEater (16. Mai 2008)

alles klar, bin dann da


----------



## Ziltoid (16. Mai 2008)

GrassEater schrieb:


> alles klar, bin dann da


#2


----------



## Ziltoid (17. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, wir haben uns irgendwie verpasst. War leider erst gegen 11:10 am Bahnhof, hab mich dann doch schlechter in Metzingen zurechtgefunden, als ich dachte :-|

Seid ihr gleich los? Oder hab ich euch übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (17. Mai 2008)

sorry, aber da müssen wir uns recht knapp verpasst haben. 11.10 waren wir eigentlich noch da...


----------



## Ziltoid (17. Mai 2008)

Wo genau habt ihr euch getroffen? Vielleicht stand ich falsch. Oder sogar am falschen Bahnhof...


----------



## barlesurle (17. Mai 2008)

sersn zusammen, is irgendjemand von euch morgen unterwegs ?


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Mai 2008)

Mal ein Hallo in die Runde - ist an dem nun langen folgenden WE was geplant auf der Alb?
Und Dir Oli gute Besserung.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Mai 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Mal ein Hallo in die Runde - ist an dem nun langen folgenden WE was geplant auf der Alb?
> Und Dir Oli gute Besserung.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Erstmal Danke für die Genesungswünsche,
aber außer mir und René(und der frönt während meiner Auszeit seiner heimlichen Leidenschaft und fährt Straße)sind hier nicht viele "Einheimische" unterwegs,die etwas planen könnten .

Gruß und viel Spaß
Oli


----------



## h3!kO (21. Mai 2008)

Hy Hy,
wie währe es eine rund um die Teck Besichtigung. 
üms = Weilheim unter Teck ca.350m
üms = Teck ca.770m
Könnte interresant werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (21. Mai 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Genesungswünsche,
> aber außer mir und René(und der frönt während meiner Auszeit seiner heimlichen Leidenschaft und fährt Straße)sind hier nicht viele "Einheimische" unterwegs,die etwas planen könnten .
> 
> Gruß und viel Spaß
> Oli



Wieso? Ich bin doch eigentlich ein halber Uracher! 

Gruß


PS: Wenn hier gerade "Pause" ist empfiehlt sich vielleicht ein Hinüberspicken zu den *Samstagsfahrern*!


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Mai 2008)

Ich plane am Samstag eine längere Tour auf die Alb. Bin noch recht flexibel die Zeit usw. angeht, sollte aber schon etwas länger werden. Ich hätte auch mal Bock was Richtung Zollernalb zu unternehmen, der Rossberg z. b. ist auch sehr interessant.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## beat (23. Mai 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich plane am Samstag eine längere Tour auf die Alb. Bin noch recht flexibel die Zeit usw. angeht, sollte aber schon etwas länger werden. Ich hätte auch mal Bock was Richtung Zollernalb zu unternehmen, der Rossberg z. b. ist auch sehr interessant.


Hey Jörg!

Ich habe mal *hier* geantwortet - schließlich geht's ja um eine Tour von Stuttgarter Samstagsfahrern im Raum Reutlingen etc., also nix mit Nürtingen, Neuffen usw.!


----------



## h3!kO (23. Mai 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ich plane am Samstag eine längere Tour auf die Alb. Bin noch recht flexibel die Zeit usw. angeht, sollte aber schon etwas länger werden. Ich hätte auch mal Bock was Richtung Zollernalb zu unternehmen, der Rossberg z. b. ist auch sehr interessant.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



Hallo Jörg,
beschreibe mal deine Route. Hört sich gut an. Habe auch am Samstag sehr viel Zeit und möchte den ganzen Tag von früh bist späht auf dem Bike verbringen.

Gruss Heiko


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Mai 2008)

Genauen Plan habe ich wegen fehlender Karte noch nicht, aber etwa so könnte es aussehen: 

*Abfahrt 11:40 Uhr in Nehren* 

Dann gehts hoch zum Rossberg, weiter Richtung Burg Lichtenstein, Wannenrunde, Mädelesfelsen, Urach, Kaltental und zum Bahnhof Metzingen zwecks Rückfahrt. Ziel werden so 1200 bis 1400 hm sein, wer will, kann aber auch schon früher aussteigen, die Runde ermöglicht das sehr gut.

Nehren ist unterhalb vom Rossberg, mit der Hohenzollernbahn ab 11:28 Uhr von Tübingen gut zu erreichen, bzw. 10:22 Uhr ab Stuttgart Hbf. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, stellt das am besten in Tübingen ab und stößt zu uns in die Hohenzollernbahn 11.28 Uhr.

Noch Leute, die mit ab Stuttgart fahren zwecks BW-Ticket teilen?


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## h3!kO (23. Mai 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Genauen Plan habe ich wegen fehlender Karte noch nicht, aber etwa so könnte es aussehen:
> 
> *Abfahrt 11:40 Uhr in Nehren*
> 
> ...




Alles klar ich bin dabei... 
11:40 in Nehren am Bahnhof.

Gruss Heiko


----------



## beat (23. Mai 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Genauen Plan habe ich wegen fehlender Karte noch nicht, aber etwa so könnte es aussehen:
> 
> *Abfahrt 11:40 Uhr in Nehren*
> 
> ...



Habe Dir wieder *hier* geantwortet. Sorry - nix für ungut und frohes Touren am WE!

Gruß


----------



## h3!kO (23. Mai 2008)

Oh.... Fu.. 
Muss mich nächstes mal mit einklinken. Kurzfristig Messedienst aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen    

Gruss h3!kO


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Mai 2008)

Mist, jetzt habe ich die 1000 verpasst...

An etwaige Interessenten: Wir treffen uns nicht in Nehren sondern 11.11 Uhr in Reutlingen. Näheres hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331483&page=3

Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2008)

*I´m back!!*

Komme gerade von einer 45Km-Runde zurück,geht wieder(fast)einwandfrei!
Dienstag war ich mit René Straße fahren,da hatte ich noch leichte
Beschwerden.

Ich werde morgen nochmal eine Tour machen,halt ohne ganz heftige/verblockte Trails.

Wenn also noch jemand Lust hat auf eine technisch nicht gar so schwere Runde?

Es grüßt ein glücklicher Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (30. Mai 2008)

Hey! Gratuliere und welcome back!! Das ging ja dann doch schneller als erwartet! 

Generell hätte ich morgen/übermorgen schon Lust auf eine Runde, das Problem scheint nur das Wetter zu werden (Regen/Gewitter). Ich schaue heute Nachmittag nochmal danach und entscheide dann, weil ich im Falle einer Tour (Samstag) heute schon das Rad mit nach Stuttgart nehmen muss.

Vg Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2008)

Hmm...

Theoretisch kann ich auch am Sonntag,da wird wohl auch das bessere Wetter 
sein.
Ich wollte zwar noch einen Ruhetag einlegen,bevor ich Montag wieder arbeite.........

.........was soll´s


----------



## messias (30. Mai 2008)

Ahoi Oli, schön, dass es dir wieder gut geht.
Fürn Sonntag könnt ich mich auch erwärmen, morgen isses Wetter wohl eher bäh.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2008)

Ja dann läuft es wohl auf Sonntag raus.

11 Uhr Nürtingen Bahnhof ?


----------



## Dude5882 (30. Mai 2008)

Meld mich morgen nochmal... vg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Mai 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ja dann läuft es wohl auf Sonntag raus.
> 
> 11 Uhr Nürtingen Bahnhof ?



Da sich hier nichts tut,tue ich morgen auch nichts,kann ja eh noch nix wildes fahren.


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Mai 2008)

uh...prinzipiell hätte ich schon Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, allerdings wollte ich noch auf eine halbwegs sichere Wetterprognose warten. Bei Gewitter zu fahren macht ja weniger Spaß. Leider lässt die Zuverlässigkeit der Vorhersagen momentan etwas zu wünschen übrig...


"Entwicklung der WETTER- und GEFAHRENLAGE bis Sonntag, 01.06.08, 24:00 Uhr

Am Sonntag im Süden, Westen und zum Teil auch in der Mitte starke Gewitter wahrscheinlich. Aber kaum noch Unwetterpotenzial. Ausserdem verbreitet Wärmebelastung durch Temperaturen um 30 Grad bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit wahrscheinlich. "

[Quelle: Deutscher Wetterdienst]

Könnten aber auch spontan morgen entscheiden.. müsste nur das Rad mit nach Stuttgart nehmen. 

Vg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Mai 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Bei Gewitter zu fahren macht ja weniger Spaß.
> 
> 
> Vg



Wem sagst du das?
Ich war gestern nachmittag nochmal unterwegs,uns hat es volle Kanne erwischt

Wegen morgen kann ich echt noch nix sagen.
Eventuell kriege ich heute Abend Ausgang und bin eventuell ziemlich blau,wenn ich eventuell sehr spät heimkomme 

Lass es uns ein fach verschieben!


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Mai 2008)

mh..ok. dann machen wir nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (31. Mai 2008)

werde morgen fahren....noch wer lUST::

tOUR-eINZELHEITEN STEHEN NOCH NICHT FEST:::


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Steht was an diesem WE an? Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz passabel werden..

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Steht was an diesem WE an? Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz passabel werden..
> 
> VG Ingmar



Ich wollte eher am Sonntag los(später Vormittag/früher Nachmittag),
Im Zweifel beuge ich mich aber natürlich der "Mehrheit".


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Juni 2008)

Rein terminlich sind mir beide Termine recht, allerdings sind für Sonntag Gewitter vorhergesagt...


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre Sonntag. Wetter: Was ist das?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir läuft es doch definitiv auf Sonntag raus.
Den morgigen Tag hat meine Frau  für mich verplant:

Große Kehrwoche,Rasen mähen und Hecke schneiden, 
und abends sind wir noch eingeladen.
Dann noch "zwischendurch" biken wäre mir zu hektisch.

Ich biete jetzt einfach mal 

*Sonntag 13 Uhr ab Bahnhof Nürtingen * an,
vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juni 2008)

und mein Mädel hat gerade festgestellt, dass ihr Sonntag zu zweit doch lieber ist:

Ich biete:

*Samstag, 12:00 Uhr Nürtingen oder Metzingen oder doch mal auf den Rosberg ab Nehren?*

Können wir ja im Zug entscheiden, wenn genug mit beim Ticket kaufen mitmachen...


Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> und mein Mädel hat gerade festgestellt, dass ihr Sonntag zu zweit doch lieber ist:



Was wären wir nur ohne die Frauen !


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Juni 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Was wären wir nur ohne die Frauen



Frei? 

Übrigens: Schön, dass es Dir wieder gut geht.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Juni 2008)

Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, wäre ich dabei (13 Uhr oder so). Können morgen ja noch mal kurz telefonieren bzw. hier posten. 

vg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Juni 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, wäre ich dabei (13 Uhr oder so). Können morgen ja noch mal kurz telefonieren bzw. hier posten.
> 
> vg


Wenn du nichts mehr von mir hörst/liest,bleibt es bei

*13 Uhr Nürtingen *

Wenn das Wetter gar nicht mitmacht,poste ich morgen vormittag nochmal und/oder rufe dich an.

bis dann
Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Juni 2008)

Hi Oli, evtl. schließe ich mich Euch morgen an, wenn das Wetter passt (trocken bleibt). Melde mich morgen bei Dir noch mal.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Juni 2008)

ok, sieht bisher ja ganz gut aus... bräuchte nur noch einen platz um ein paar Dinge zu bunkern. 

@ Henrik: kommst Du heute mit dem Auto? Könnte ich da ein paar Klamotten einschließen?

vg Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Juni 2008)

Nürtingen,10.25 Uhr,Sonnenschein:

Die Frisur sitzt !*(soll heißen: Die Tour findet statt!!)*

bis nachher
Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. Juni 2008)

Hi Oli, schön dass Du wieder gut dabei bist und das Ganze unbeschadet und ohne großen Konditionsverlust überstanden hast.

Übrigens gute Idee mal nen Männerausflug in den Schwarzwald zu machen - sollten wir bald mal machen- wenn Deine Frau Dir dafür Ausgang gibt  könnt ihr zwei gerne mit, wenn ihr Euch traut.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Ikosa (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage:

Am Samstag bin ich mit meinem Nachbarn von N'tailfingen Richtung Jusi und dann Urach gezogen. Meine Frage ist nun, ob es einen anständigen, fahrbaren Weg auf den Jusi gibt, oder ob Tragen/Schieben unumgänglich ist.
Vielleicht kennt auch jemand einen Weg/Trail über Kohlberg zum Segelfluggelände, um dann über Hülben nach Urach zu kommen.
Ich fahre sonst fast ausschließlich im Schönbuch, deshalb würde es mich schon interessieren.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. Juni 2008)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht kennt auch jemand einen Weg/Trail über Kohlberg zum Segelfluggelände, um dann über Hülben nach Urach zu kommen.
> ...




   

Du kannst über Schotter schön hochfahren auf den Jusi und von dort
dermaßen g..le Trails bis Hülben bügeln, daß es einem fast graust  !

Und zurück.... oh menno
   

Wenn Du heut´um 17:20 Uhr in Riederich sein kannst, fahren wir es ab !


Gruß


Bube


----------



## Ikosa (9. Juni 2008)

ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was da so zum Lachen ist. Ich meine einen Weg von Kohlberg zur Grillhütte auf dem Jusi, und da gibt es soweit ich gesehen habe nur 2 mögliche Wege.

Vom Jusi dann Richtung "Hörnle" ist klar, den bin ich auch gefahren.

Das Angebot mit dem Fahren nehme ich gerne an, aber leider bin ich heute bis ~18:30 im Büro, und habe dann noch Folgetermine.
Bei mir geht es frühestens am Samstag...


----------



## Bube (9. Juni 2008)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was da so zum Lachen ist.
> ...




Sorry, war dir wohl etwas zu laut....



Gruß

Bube



Edit: 90% gelöscht, damit man dort weiterhin in aller Ruhe biken kann


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2008)

@Henrik:
Bin selber erstaunt über die ungewöhnlich schnelle Genesung!
Das stützt natürlich zusätzlich meine Theorie der geheimen Waldkräuter,die mir letztes Jahr im Schwarzwald in die Wunde geraten sind .

Apropos Schwarzwald,da bin ich natürlich gerne dabei,falls wir terminlich auf einen Nenner kommen.

Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juni 2008)

Mein Vorschlag fürs WE:
*
Samstag 11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## Dude5882 (13. Juni 2008)

Bei mir wird's dieses Wochenende leider nix...auch für die nächste Woche sieht's düster aus. 

VG


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juni 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag fürs WE:
> *
> Samstag 11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*



Falls irgendwer kommt,möge Er/Sie   es bitte hier Kund tun,
weil ich ansonsten nicht am Bahnhof vorbei fahre.

@Ingmar:
Na,hoffentlich kannst du dann beim nächsten Mal noch mithalten 


Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Oli, hast Du die Bilder vom letzten Mal schon hochgeladen, Die mit den Schafen?

Wie war Eure Ausfahrt gestern?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Juni 2008)

Wer dabei dieses WE? Ich werde Sonntag eine größere Runde auf der Alb drehen.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (20. Juni 2008)

Wo wir schonmal bei größerer Runde sind: Grad juckts mich etwas mich spontan beim Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon (116km, 3150hm) am Sonntag in Kirchzarten anzumelden.

Noch jemand beknackt genug? 

Ansonsten ist Alb natürlich auch OK...


----------



## h3!kO (20. Juni 2008)

Eine Maschine ++++Rainer Klaus++++


Zum Mond und zurÃ¼ck ist noch lange nicht genug
16.06.2008

Neues von Extrem-Radler Rainer Klaus: Der 44-JÃ¤hrige aus Hochwang stellt sich der am Freitag beginnenden Herausforderung, den nordamerikanischen Kontinent binnen 25 Tagen per Velo zu durchqueren. Beim âGreat Divide Raceâ erwarten ihn auf 4â100 Kilometer Wegstrecke rund 70â000 HÃ¶henmeter.

Peter EidemÃ¼ller

Lenningen. Wer im Zusammenhang mit Radsport den Slogan âBack to the rootsâ zitiert, kommt zwangslÃ¤ufig nicht an Rainer Klaus vorbei. Der gelernte Meteorologe aus dem Lenninger Teilort Hochwang mit dem Sitznamen âKrabbeâ steht wie kein Zweiter fÃ¼r extremes Biken unter natÃ¼rlichen Bedingungen. Kein Wunder stand sein Rekordversuch von vor zwei Jahren, als er den australischen Kontinent in weniger als fÃ¼nf Tagen und 23 Stunden von Nord nach SÃ¼d durchqueren wollte, unter dem Motto âAuf das Wesentliche reduziertâ. Nachdem der 3â000-Kilometer-Trip damals vorzeitig durch einen Sturz beendet worden war, hat sich Klaus nun eine neue Herausforderung gesucht â fÃ¼ndig wurde er dabei beim âGreat Divide Raceâ, einem der âletzten wirklichen Sportabenteuer unserer Zeitâ, wie er sagt.

Die Vorgabe: Die Teilnehmerschar muss innerhalb von 25 Tagen entlang der kontinentalen Wasserscheide von der kanadischen Grenze im Norden bis zur mexikanischen Grenze im SÃ¼den radeln â knochenharte 4â100 Kilometer gespickt mit rund 70â000 HÃ¶henmetern warten auf die Biker. Als wÃ¤re das nicht schon Herausforderung genug, sind die Teilnehmer selbst fÃ¼r den Transport sowie die Beschaffung von AusrÃ¼stung, Wasser und Nahrung verantwortlich â fremde Hilfe ist dabei streng verboten. âMedizinische NotfÃ¤lle sind davon selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ausgenommenâ, versichert Rainer Klaus, der Ende vergangenen Jahres Ã¼brigens eine fÃ¼r Extrem-Radler magische Marke erreichte: Zum 31. Dezember hat der groÃe Blonde mit dem Schnauzbart laut eigener Aufzeichnungen die Strecke zum Mond und wieder zurÃ¼ck absolviert: PhÃ¤nomenale 786â406 Kilometer als Lebensleistung stehen damit fÃ¼r Klaus zu Buche â ein Ende ist freilich noch nicht in Sicht.

Wo andere angesichts des betrÃ¤chtlichen Zeitaufwands, den Rainer Klaus fÃ¼r sein Hobby betreibt, nur den Kopf schÃ¼tteln, macht er seine ganz eigene Rechnung auf: âSieht man das Leben eines Menschen als einen 24-Stunden- Tag, so verbringen wir durchschnittlich vier Stunden vor dem Fernseher, zwei Stunden im Auto und acht Stunden beim Schlafen.â Seinen Berechnungen nach sitzt Klaus im Schnitt drei Stunden am Tag auf dem Fahrrad: âIst das im Vergleich zu der Zeit vor dem Fernseher oder im Auto tatsÃ¤chlich verrÃ¼ckt?â, fragt er schelmisch.

Die Antwort Ã¼berlÃ¤sst er anderen, zumal er in den vergangenen Wochen wichtigeres zu tun hatte, als Sinnfragen zu klÃ¤ren. SchlieÃlich galt es, auf abertausenden Trainingskilometern verschiedene Materialen zu testen. War er bei seinen bisherigen Extrem-Rennen stets mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, wird Rainer Klaus beim âGreat Divide Raceâ erstmals auf Wettkampfebene mit dem Mountainbike antreten. Anders wÃ¤re die Strecke, die zu 85 Prozent abseits geteerter StraÃen verlÃ¤uft, auch gar nicht zu bewÃ¤ltigen.

Nur auf sich allein gestellt Ã¼ber Stock und Stein durch die Rocky Mountains zu gondeln, birgt natÃ¼rlich auch Gefahren. Damit Freunde, Fans und Familie Lebenszeichen erhalten, mÃ¼ssen sich die Teilnehmer aus festgelegten Orten entlang der Strecke telefonisch melden. Daran gekoppelt sind auch drei Zeitlimits, binnen derer die Teilnehmer jeweilige Orte erreicht haben mÃ¼ssen, sonst droht das vorzeitige Aus.

Seit der Premierenveranstaltung im Jahr 1999, als Mountainbike-Legende John Stamstad als einziger Teilnehmer am Start war, gab es immer wieder Pedaleure, die vorzeitig aussteigen mussten â Rainer Klaus will sich dieses Schicksal ersparen und vor dem 15. Juli in Ante*lope Wells im US-Bundesstaat New Mexico* das Ziel erreichen. Am schnellsten gelang dies Ã¼brigens dem Amerikaner Jay Petervary, der vergangenes Jahr 15 Tage, vier Stunden und 18 Minunten fÃ¼r die Strecke benÃ¶tigte. 2007 verzeichnete das âGreat Divide Raceâ auch seine bislang grÃ¶Ãte Zahl an Finishern: zehn tapfere Pedaleure erreichten vor Ende der 25-Tage-Frist das Ziel.

Einen Eintrag in die Annalen des Rennens hat âKrabbeâ Rainer Klaus Ã¼brigens schon sicher: Er ist der erste Deutsche, der sich dieser Herausforderung stellt.

	Ehrenamtspreis


	Anzeigen

tick.deGO-Druck Kirchheimrtv-onlineteck.deDIENEUE1077.de


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juni 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Oli, hast Du die Bilder vom letzten Mal schon hochgeladen, Die mit den Schafen?
> 
> Wie war Eure Ausfahrt gestern?
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Die Bilder mit den drei Schafen   hab ich hochgeladen.

Unsere Ausfahrt hatte eine überschaubare Teilnehmerzahl  :
Ich und René.



Edit sagt,die alten Smiley´s waren schöner.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juni 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wer dabei dieses WE? Ich werde Sonntag eine größere Runde auf der Alb drehen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



Wann und wo?
Bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## messias (20. Juni 2008)

h3!kO schrieb:


> Eine Maschine ++++Rainer Klaus++++
> 
> 
> Zum Mond und zurück ist noch lange nicht genug
> ....



Ich denke das erfüllt den Tatbestand der Beknackheit 

Aber ihr habt mich überzeugt, gibts am Sonntag anstatt 120km im Schwarzwald eben 120km auf der Alb


----------



## messias (21. Juni 2008)

Gibts denn schon einen Plan für morgen?
Wann? Wo? Wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (21. Juni 2008)

Also, ich werde den Zug um *10:22 ab Stuttgart* nehmen. Wer sich zwecks Gruppenticket mit anschließen will, bitte bis 10:15 am Automaten vor Gleis 2.

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich "nur" ab Nürtingen oder Metzingen oder mal wieder ab Nehren (Umstieg in Tübingen) fahre. Wer hätte noch Lust Richtung Zollernalb und wieder zurück nach Reutlingen, mit Abfahrt über Schönberg und Wanne? Ich plane gerade noch. Oli, 11:00 in Nürtingen zusteigen?


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## messias (21. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei ab Stuttgart Hbf.

Was die Route betrifft bin offen für alles, darf gern etwas länger werden.
Meine Einzige Anforderung ist, dass ich um 20:45 wieder in Stuggi mitm Bier auf der Couch sitzen kann


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juni 2008)

René und Ich steigen in Nürtingen zu.
(Wie viele Personen können denn mit dem Gruppenticket fahren?)

Tourstart in Metzingen oder in Nehren, wäre sowohl als auch ok.

bis morgen

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Juni 2008)

Also: Pete, mein (unser) Führer morgen und ich, wir planen jetzt eine Tour ab Hechingen, das ist noch eine oder zwei Haltestellen hinter Nehren. Richtung Dreifürstenstein. Klingt sehr interessant.

Es können 5 Leute mit dem Ticket fahren, ab Stuttgart wären wir 3 mit Messias, das passt also genau. 

Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Juni 2008)

O. k., das mit dem Auto vergesse ich gleich wieder, würde zu dritt 20 Euro kosten. Zug wäre zu fünft etwa 10,- mit Fahrradkarte. 

@ Oli: Fahrradkarte müsstet Ihr Euch in Nürtingen besorgen! Gruppenticket kaufen wir in Stuttgart. 

Bitte nochmal Bescheid geben, wer jetzt alles mitkommt, damit wir nicht zuviele Tickets kaufen (Gruppenticket sind 5 Personen oder Fahrräder...)

Hiermit nochmal amtlich, damit keine Verwirrungen aufkommen:

*10:15 in Stuttgart am Fahrkartenschalter vor Gleis 2.
10:55 ab Nürtingen.
Startpunkt der Tour ist Hechingen 11:51.*


Bis morgen,
Jörg.


----------



## messias (21. Juni 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal Bescheid geben, wer jetzt alles mitkommt, damit wir nicht zuviele Tickets kaufen (Gruppenticket sind 5 Personen oder Fahrräder...)



Bescheid ab Stuttgart!

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juni 2008)

@ JÃ¶rg:
Ich rufe dich morgen gegen 10.15 Uhr an,ob ihr wirklich nur zu dritt seid.
In dem Fall kommen wir gerne mit!
Ansonsten wÃ¤ren es nach Hechingen und zurÃ¼ck mit Fahrradkarte Ã¼ber â¬ 20
pro Person und das ist es mir(und ich denke dem RenÃ© auch) dann doch nicht wert,zumal wir die Alb vor der HaustÃ¼r haben.

Oder Ihr seid ab Stuttgart zu siebt,dann passtÂ´s ja auch wieder !

Bis Morgen(?)

Oli


Ach so:

JÃ¶rg,schreib bitte nicht mehr "mein FÃ¼hrer" ,das hat so ein "GschmÃ¤ckle"!


----------



## Night-Mare (21. Juni 2008)

Oli, mit Euch sind wir fünf: Passt also. Ich wollte Euch nicht ausladen, nur sicher gehen, dass Ihr dabei seid wenn wir die Tickets kaufen. Mehr kommen nicht, und wenn doch, dann gilt: First come, first see...

Bis morgen hoffentlich.


P. S. Beikgaid?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juni 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> P. S. Beikgaid?



Auf jeden Fall "political correct"!

Bis nachher,
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (27. Juni 2008)

Wie schaut's am SONNTAG mit einer Tour auf die Alb aus? Gerne auch abseits von der Stammgegend... 

VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Juni 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wie schaut's am SONNTAG mit einer Tour auf die Alb aus? Gerne auch abseits von der Stammgegend...
> 
> VG Ingmar



Diesmal muss ich passen,zumindest zu den "üblichen" Uhrzeiten.
Werde wohl eine Frühaufsteher-Runde drehen.

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (28. Juni 2008)

So..Henrik und ich werden eine Tour rund um Bad Urach machen. Abfahrt ca. gegen 11:30 Uhr. Bei Interesse einfach eine PM an "Weisser Rausch" aka Henrik schicken (ich werde heute Abend nicht mehr über's Netz erreichbar sein).

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juli 2008)

Männer,das Wochenende naht!


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Juli 2008)

Yeah...mit feinem überaus bike-tauglichem Wetter


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juli 2008)

Sonntag soll das Wetter etwas durchwachsen sein,deshalb schlage ich vor:

*Treffpunkt Morgen 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. Juli 2008)

das klingt gut - wenn du dich wieder zu einer technischen Tour durchringen kannst!
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Juli 2008)

jau... viel Traufweg wäre wieder mal cool!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juli 2008)

Technische Tour,Traufweg..... geht klar!

Aber ich muss euch warnen:
Der René hat etwas Luft aus seiner Gabel abgelassen. Jetzt ist er vom Asphaltfahrer zum Trail-Gott mutiert und wird uns seinen Staub fressen lassen !

Bis morgen
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Juli 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Technische Tour,Traufweg..... geht klar!
> 
> Aber ich muss euch warnen:
> Der René hat etwas Luft aus seiner Gabel abgelassen. Jetzt ist er vom Asphaltfahrer zum Trail-Gott mutiert und wird uns seinen Staub fressen lassen !
> ...



oh oh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (4. Juli 2008)

det sehn wa ja dann - es muss aber auch mindestens 1 guter Dh dabei sein.


----------



## panther_d (9. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute, nach langer Telekombedingter Abstinenz tut nun mein Internetanschluss wieder, nur sieben Wochen nach dem Umzug nach Nürtingen schon wieder online!
Wie auch immer - ich fahre seit diesem Sommer MTB und bin je nach Wetter und Büroschluss mehr oder weniger fleissig am Trainieren; würde mich wohl gern mal der einen oder anderen Runde bei euch anschliessen.
Plus, was ich Ende des Sommers gerne mal machen würde: es gibt so schöne zwei-drei Tagestouren durch die Schwäbische Alb - auf sowas hätte ich große Lust, schätze nur dass es von Vorteil ist wenn man das am Anfang mit jemandem macht der etwas Tourenerfahrung hat? Gut, früher oder später werde ich mir auch so ein Garmin-Spielzeug kaufen müssen... 
Soweit erst mal,
    Daniel


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Juli 2008)

Geht was am WE? Jörg hatte für morgen evtl. ne Tour um Geislingen im Sinn. Wettertechnisch macht der Sonntag diese Woche wohl nicht seinem Namen alle Ehre...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Juli 2008)

Das ganze Wochenende soll wettermäßig nicht so der Hit werden.

Wenn,dann fahre ich  einigermaßen heimatnah,sprich ab Nürtingen/Metzingen/ Reutlingen.

Falls Interesse besteht,können wir was festes ausmachen,ansonsten fahre Ich spontan.



@ Daniel:
Wir sind unter der Woche auch ab und an  unterwegs.Bei Interesse schick mir einfach eine PN.

Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (11. Juli 2008)

Morgen ist Albstadt-Marathon. Für die ganz perversen Dreckfresser... 


Greetz
Zed


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Juli 2008)

Ja dann, ich werde heute das bestimmt super schöne Wetter bei Geislingen geniesen...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (12. Juli 2008)

Da ich gestern Abend etwas in Stuttgart versumpft bin war's heute nix mit biken...

@ Oli: Wie schaut's eigentlich mit der Tour in Oberstdorf am ersten August WE aus? 

VG


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Juli 2008)

@Ingmar:
Die Allgäu-Tour findet wahrscheinlich erst im September(am 13.)statt.
Wegen mir können wir am ersten Augustwochenende trotzdem Richtung Alpen düsen,ich bin da Strohwitwer und muss das natürlich ausnutzen.

Dieses WE kann ich nur am Samstag und schlage deshalb vor:
*
Samstag 11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*

wie immer auf die Alb,gerne auch mal wieder etwas länger.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (17. Juli 2008)

Wegen mir können wir am ersten August-WE auch gerne in die Alpen 

Samstag klappt bei mir terminlich auch, allerdings sollten wir viell. noch das Wetter abwarten.. Ist ja ziemlich bescheiden angesagt :-/


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Juli 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> ..., allerdings sollten wir viell. noch das Wetter abwarten.. Ist ja ziemlich bescheiden angesagt :-/



Du Warmduscher ,
es wird mittlerweile bei (fast) jedem Wetter gefahren!

Außerdem darf ich mal kurz den Wetterbericht von 11 Uhr ausm Radio zitieren:

"zunächst sehr sonnig,nachmittags sind Schauer oder Gewitter möglich."

Also ideales Bikewetter ,ich rechne mit deiner Anwesenheit!

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (18. Juli 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Du Warmduscher ,
> es wird mittlerweile bei (fast) jedem Wetter gefahren!
> 
> Außerdem darf ich mal kurz den Wetterbericht von 11 Uhr ausm Radio zitieren:
> ...



kk..ich habe mich schon auf Biken morgen eingestellt...   und zu dem Abwarten: inzwischen ist's auch schon besser vorrausgesagt


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Juli 2008)

Tach zusammen!
Wir(Andrea,René und Ich) treffen uns(sofern es nicht grad zu der Zeit gewittert) 
Morgen um 18 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen
zu einer Tour Richtung Alb (Rückkehr vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit).
Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust?



Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juli 2008)

Ich will Samstag und/oder Sonntag auf die Al*b*. Wer noch?

Gerne auch mal wieder ab/mit den Reutlinge(r)n!

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Juli 2008)

Mmhh..mal schauen wie's in meinen Terminkalender passt. Lust hätte ich ja schon!


----------



## drSchwoab (31. Juli 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich will Samstag und/oder Sonntag auf die Al*b*. Wer noch?
> 
> Gerne auch mal wieder ab/mit den Reutlinge(r)n!
> 
> Gruß Oli



Hi Oli, Lust schon, aber Samstag bin ich mit dem Bike im Strohgäu und am Sonntag im KWT ... Ich schau aber regelmässig rein, vielleicht finden wir noch was ...spätestens am 14.9. !


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. August 2008)

wollen tät ich ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. August 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> wollen tät ich ja auch



Mensch,du hast dieses Jahr aber auch die Arschkarte!
Hab´s mitbekommen,das es bei dir doch länger dauert,natürlich auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche.
Straße fahren geht auch nicht(so habe ich die "Wartezeit" verkürzt)?
Da sollten die Erschütterungen ja nicht so groß sein.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (1. August 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass morgen klappt (gegen 11/12 Uhr). Werde aber gegen später nochmal schreiben.

vg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. August 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass morgen klappt (gegen 11/12 Uhr). Werde aber gegen später nochmal schreiben.
> 
> vg



Dann greif ich das mal auf und sage
Morgen 12 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen

Dann frage ich mich noch,warum sich in letzter Zeit bis auf  Ingmar keine Sau mehr blicken lässt? 

Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. August 2008)

Hi Oli, danke der guten Wünsche und Gedanken - vielleicht hilfts ja - und nächste Woche werd ich mal Straße und befestigte Wege fahren gehen, erschütterungen und vor allem Stürze auf die Schulter sollten halt vermieden werden. Und wie bei Dir neulich war ich selbst schuld.
Ansonsten wär ich natürlich morgen auch sicher anwesend, um die Stuttgarter Fraktion etwas zahlreicher zu machen. ich finde nämlich auch, dieses Jahr war ich noch zu wenig auf der Alb - hatte generell zu wenig Bike-Highlights dieses Jahr. Gerne wär ich deshalb im August in den Südschwarzwald und die Alpen gefahren (hätt Euch auch eingeladen), muss das aber verschieben - vielleicht September.

Grüße aus Stuttgart


----------



## Dude5882 (1. August 2008)

Ich bin morgen dabei..wie sieht's denn mit Schließfächern am Bahnhof aus? Müsste was bunkern..

vg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. August 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen dabei..wie sieht's denn mit Schließfächern am Bahnhof aus? Müsste was bunkern..
> 
> vg



Wenn es sich nicht um Waffen,Drogen oder ähnliches handelt,kannst du es bei mir bunkern.Ich hab am Nürtinger Bahnhof noch keine Schließfächer entdeckt(hab auch noch nicht danach gesucht)

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (1. August 2008)

Uh..in etwa finde ich es noch.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. August 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Uh..in etwa finde ich es noch.



Du kommst mit dem Zug,oder?
Dann lassen wir 12 Uhr und fahren anschließend bei mir vorbei.

Bis morgen 
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (5. August 2008)

Hi!

Wollte mal fragen, ob Ihr morgen oder auch ggf. übermorgen (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) eine Runde dreht. Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wann Ihr so üblicherweise unter der Woche fahrt. Aber wenn das nicht zu spät (17 Uhr) sein sollte, würde ich mich anschließen. Irgendwie habe ich schon Lust die vergeigte Runde vom Samstag anständig zu wiederholen. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. August 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen, ob Ihr morgen oder auch ggf. übermorgen (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) eine Runde dreht. Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden.
> 
> ...



Wir drehen morgen eine Runde,aber 17 Uhr wird verdammt knapp.Wird so oder so keine Riesenrunde,ein mal Alb hoch(sofern alle nüchtern sind) und höchstens 40-45 Km.

Wenn du Lust hast:
17.30 Uhr  bei mir. Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst,kann der René dich kurz vor fünf am Bahnhof abholen,dann müsst ihr evtl.kurz auf mich warten(muss noch was am Bike basteln).Oder du kommst mit dem Auto direkt zu mir.


Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (5. August 2008)

Ok, ich komme mit dem Zug. Zurück fahren die Züge auch mehr als ausreichend lange. Nehme sicherheits halber mal Licht mit. 

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## h3!kO (6. August 2008)

Hy Jungs,
komme aus Weilheim Teck und würde mich gerne bei euch anschließen. Wie fährt Ihr denn auf die Alb. Vielleicht kreuten uns die Wege.
Gruss H3!KO


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. August 2008)

h3!kO schrieb:


> Hy Jungs,
> komme aus Weilheim Teck und würde mich gerne bei euch anschließen. Wie fährt Ihr denn auf die Alb. Vielleicht kreuten uns die Wege.
> Gruss H3!KO



Hallo Heiko,
unter der Woche kommen wir nicht in deine Gegend,wir erklimmen die Alb im Bereich Beuren/Neuffen.
Komm doch einfach mal Wochenends mit,da sind unsere Touren ausgedehnter und wir sind auch ab und zu in der Kircheimer/Weilheimer Ecke.

Gruß Oli


----------



## h3!kO (6. August 2008)

Na dann werde ich hiermit was fürs Wochenende klar machen. Meine Mutti is wech übers Wochenende 
Wie siehts aus......???




Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> unter der Woche kommen wir nicht in deine Gegend,wir erklimmen die Alb im Bereich Beuren/Neuffen.
> Komm doch einfach mal Wochenends mit,da sind unsere Touren ausgedehnter und wir sind auch ab und zu in der Kircheimer/Weilheimer Ecke.
> 
> Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2008)

h3!kO schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich hiermit was fürs Wochenende klar machen. Meine Mutti is wech übers Wochenende
> Wie siehts aus......???


Ich muss die nächsten drei Wochenenden passen,bin bei Verwandten und anschließend im Urlaub.
Im September dann wieder!!

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (7. August 2008)

Wenn sich was ohne Oli ergeben sollte, können wir ja hier posten.

VG Ingmar


----------



## panther_d (14. August 2008)

Hallo Leute, leider kam ich zum Termin der neulich unter der Woche geplanten Tour nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro raus; will aber definitiv mal mitfahren.
Wie ist denn euer Fitness-Niveau? Nehmt ihr jeden mit? Ich fahre je nach Feierabend und Wetter ein - drei Mal die Woche, ca für eine Stunde - aber viel rauf und runter und Matsch dabei. Komm ich damit hinterher? Oder fahrt ihr jeden Tag drei Stunden?

Auf bald,
   Daniel


----------



## Dude5882 (14. August 2008)

Nene... ich fahr so 1 mal unter der Woche für ca 3 Stunden und wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt und sonst nix im Kalender steht einmal am WE ca 4-6 Stunden (mit Pause), im Schnitt so 50-70 km/900-1600 HM). Bei den anderen kanns auch schonmal eine Runde mehr in der Woche sein. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. August 2008)

Hallo Daniel,
kommst du aus Nürtingen oder der näheren Umgebung? Wir fahren ab und an unter der Woche(im Sommer mehr,im Winter weniger bis gar nicht),haben das aber bisher nicht gepostet.Bin ab morgen zwei Wochen im Urlaub(die anderen Schnarchtüten kriegen alleine vermutlich eh nix hin),danach können wir gerne mal eine Runde drehen(natürlich auch an Wochenenden!).
Und mach dir mal wegen der Fitness keine Sorgen.Wenn der Leistungsunterschied nicht richtig krass ist,kann man das Tempo für alle zufriedenstellend gestalten.
Werde es auf jeden Fall in Zukunft auch 
hier reinschreiben,wenn wir wochentags fahren.
Gruß Oli


----------



## panther_d (14. August 2008)

Hi Oli, ich wohne in Oberensingen - also quasi Suburb von Nürtingen 
Am Wochenende ists bei mir schlecht, da Wochenendbeziehung, und meine Freundin reagiert sauer wenn ich dann da anderes vorhabe. Aber Wochentags, ab sechs-sieben Uhr, für eine Stunde oder zwei... ich würde gerne ein paar schöne Strecken kennen lernen, gibt bestimmt noch mehr Trails als nur in meinem Hauswald hier 
Schönen Urlaub,
    Daniel


----------



## Dude5882 (15. August 2008)

@ Oli: schönen Urlaub Dir und Deiner Familie! 

Viele Grüße, 
Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. August 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @ Oli: schönen Urlaub Dir und Deiner Familie!
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Ingmar



Dankeschön,
werden wir hoffentlich haben.
In einer halben Stunde geht´s los!

Tschö bis in zwei Wochen

Oli


----------



## toddel1 (18. August 2008)

@Frederik
konnte leider am Sa. nicht dabei sein, da krank (Angina), Danke für die Einladung!. Seid Ihr Euren AX schon gefahren? Ich bin noch am rätseln ob ich ´ne Art FRAX (Carstens-Slang) Mitte Sept. frei Schnauze fahre (Südtiroler Alpenhaupkamm).

@Marc
Werde die nächsten Tage noch ´n bischen Trial-Üben, zwecks Gleichgewicht nahe am Abgrund!!!
Dir wünsche ich noch gute Besserung, bist Du wieder einigermaßen hergestellt, oder mußt Du MTB ganz aufgeben?
Ab Oktober ´08 bin ich wieder unter der Woche abends greifbar, also den Fahrtechnikabend am Leben halten!

@alböhi
meine Bilder brenne ich Dir auf CD, leider sind Wassertropfen auf das Objektiv gekommen, somit sind die spektakulären Bilder wohl nur als Avatar tauglich!

Gruß
toddel


----------



## ZeroTobi (19. August 2008)

HI

ich bin aus Metzingen und würde auch mal gerne mitkommen. 
Wann ist denn die nächste Tour geplant??

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Renè29 (22. August 2008)

Ich fahr am Sonntag will noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (22. August 2008)

Ich würde mich anschließen. In welcher Gegend willste denn? Raum Nürtingen?


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. August 2008)

Hi

ich würd auch mit kommen


Tobi


----------



## Renè29 (22. August 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich anschließen. In welcher Gegend willste denn? Raum Nürtingen?



Ich würd sagen ja, Treffpunkt wie immer 11Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen nur so als Vorschlag falls keiner ne besere Idee hat!


----------



## Dude5882 (23. August 2008)

Jau, wegen mir..


----------



## ZeroTobi (24. August 2008)

Hi

kann leider nicht mitkommen, hab mich gestern erkältet.


----------



## cube-walti (26. August 2008)

Hallo,

bin als Newbie auf diesen thread gestossen und wollte mal anfragen, da die letzte Eintragung schon 'ne Weile her ist, ob's denn nun einen regelmäßigen MTB-Treff in oder um Nürtingen (nicht Kirchheim) gibt an den man sich nach Lust und Laune dranhängen kann? Ich fahre erst seit ein paar Monaten MTB und habe Tipps und Tricks nötig, da ich Späteinsteiger (48) bin. Schön wären evtl. auch Veröffentlichungen von Touren um Nürtingen so mit 40 - 50 km Länge und unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Bin für alles dankbar

Gruß Walter


----------



## panther_d (26. August 2008)

cube-walti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin als Newbie auf diesen thread gestossen und wollte mal anfragen, da die letzte Eintragung schon 'ne Weile her ist, ob's denn nun einen regelmäßigen MTB-Treff in oder um Nürtingen (nicht Kirchheim) gibt an den man sich nach Lust und Laune dranhängen kann? Ich fahre erst seit ein paar Monaten MTB und habe Tipps und Tricks nötig, da ich Späteinsteiger (48) bin. Schön wären evtl. auch Veröffentlichungen von Touren um Nürtingen so mit 40 - 50 km Länge und unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> 
> ...



Hi Walter, ich könnte meine ca. 1h-Hausstrecke anbieten, Start/Ende in Oberensingen. Kann ich allerdings nur mündlich/live überliefern, dafür hab ich keine GPS-Waypoints oder so etwas.
Viele Grüße, 
    Daniel


----------



## Renè29 (27. August 2008)

Hallo Walter 

Jetzt im August sind viele in Urlaub daher is hier so wennig los würd sich aber bestimmt wieder ändern. Ansonsten findet eigentlich fast jedes Wochenende eine Tour so um die 60km statt. Wir schreiben es auch immer rechtzeitig rein.
Und um den unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, da is fast immer alles mit dabei.



Gruß René


----------



## Tanne (27. August 2008)

Hallöli,
ich wär ab nächste Woche bestimmt au mal bei ner runde dabei.
Fährt denn von euch jemand am 7.09 zur eurobike. weil allein runter fahren will ich net unbedingt. oder falls jemand no platz zum mitfahren hat.

meldet euch mal 

gruß Tanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube-walti (28. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Werde mich mit Sicherheit demnächst an Euch wenden, bin derzeit beruflich und privat etwas im Stress ( Renovierungsarbeiten, Familienfeste etc. ), so dass ich am kommenden Wochenende nicht zum Biken komme. Laut Wettervorhersage am Sonntag 31 Grad, also eher Grillwetter 

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. August 2008)

Bin auch wieder da,
leicht gebräunt und gut genährtmad.
Ich werde heut Nachmittag ab ca. 15 Uhr mit René eine(kleinere)Runde drehen.
Wenn sonst noch jemand Lust hat:
Bitte melden,dann Treffpunkt am Bahnhof Nürtingen.

Falls zu kurzfristig:
Wie sieht es Morgen aus?
Bin voll auf Entzug und werde morgen sicher auch fahren!

Gruß Oli


----------



## h3!kO (3. September 2008)

Hallo an alle hier,
sind von euch welche dabei, die den Albtraufmarathon mitfahren ???
Habe mich für den 95Km/1995Hm eingetragen und bis jetzt vom Käppele bis zum Engelhof 
gefahren. Mir stebt vor, am Wo mal die ganze Stecke abzufahren. Komme aus Holzmaden, dadurch ist mir die Strecke Engelhof -> Neidlingen -> Aichelberg.... bestens bekannt. 
In einer Gruppe zu fahren macht doch einfach mehr Spass.
bb H31ko


----------



## h3!kO (3. September 2008)

Hab mal einen übersichtlichen Streckenplan erstellt. Bitte Fehler melden ;-)))
Bei der Vorschau könnte sein, dass der Streckenverlauf nicht dargestelt 
wird. Bitte "klick" auf das Gesamtbild

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/9571


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. September 2008)

Hallo Heiko,
Ich kann dieses Wochenende nur am Samstag und erst gegen mittag,das wird zeitlich vielleicht etwas knapp.
Für die gesamte Runde kann man denke ich locker mit 6 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit rechnen.
Wir sind am Sonntag eine Tour mit 103Km/1400Hm gefahren und hatten etwas über fünf Stunden reine Fahrzeit,wobei ein Großteil Asphalt/Forstautobahn war.

Wenn du möchtest,können wir uns am Samstag gegen 12.30 Uhr an der Hahnweide treffen und einfach mal schauen,wie weit wir kommen.

@all:Wer hätte denn noch Lust auf die Aktion?Treffpunkt wäre dann
 *12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Gruß Oli

edit:
 Der Streckenverlauf erlaubt es,jederzeit abzukürzen und ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter Richtung Nürtingen/Kirchheim zurückzurollen,also bitte nicht von den Daten abschrecken lassen!!


----------



## luca 2002 (5. September 2008)

Hallo 
ich würde mich gerne dranhängen. Komme aus Böblingen und kenne den Teil der Alb überhaupt nicht. Wie ist den der Untergrund ? Wie der Höhenwanderweg, eher schmaler Wanderweg mit Wurzeln und bei Nässe zeitraubend oder tendenziell auch Forstwege damit man auch mal Strecke machen kann ?
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...Wir sind am Sonntag eine Tour mit 103Km/1400Hm gefahren...




  OLI   

Du solltest vielleicht mal ein neues Bild von Dir
in Dein Album stellen, damit ich Dich wiedererkenn...

Für den Oli, den ich kannte, war das UNVORSTELLBAR 

Gruß

Micha

PS.:  Da hat doch die Britta ihre Finger im Spiel...  Das riecht doch förmlich nach ox....


----------



## h3!kO (5. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> Ich kann dieses Wochenende nur am Samstag und erst gegen mittag,das wird zeitlich vielleicht etwas knapp.
> Für die gesamte Runde kann man denke ich locker mit 6 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit rechnen.
> Wir sind am Sonntag eine Tour mit 103Km/1400Hm gefahren und hatten etwas über fünf Stunden reine Fahrzeit,wobei ein Großteil Asphalt/Forstautobahn war.
> ...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. September 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> OLI
> 
> Du solltest vielleicht mal ein neues Bild von Dir
> in Dein Album stellen, damit ich Dich wiedererkenn...
> ...



Für irgendwas muss es ja gut sein,wenn man aufhört zu rauchen!

Britta ist übrigens völlig unschuldig,ich war mit René unterwegs:

Beuren -Neuffen-Grabenstetten-Hengen-Turm Hursch-Gruorn-Trailfingen Riethheim-Dottingen-Gächingen-Württingen-Eningen-Neuhausen-Kappishäusern-Kohlberg-Tischardt-Frickenhausen-Nürtingen.

@luca 2002:
Wenn du den Nordrandweg meinst,das ist zum größten Teil ein mehr oder weniger verblockter Singletrail und bei Nässe stellenweise etwas tricky.
Forstautobahnen zum Umfahren sind aber immer in der Nähe,so das auch Biker mit unterschiedlichen Vorlieben gemeinsam eine Tour machen können.

Grundsätzlich sind unsere Touren eher traillastig als auf Strecke ausgelegt(Am Sonntag war eher eine Ausnahme),wir versuchen aber grundsätzlich,es allen Teilnehmern recht zu machen.
Komm einfach morgen um 12 zum Bahnhof Nürtingen(am Taxistand) und schau dir´s mal an! 

@Heiko:
melde dich morgen früh nochmal,wie es dir geht.wenn du dich fit genug fühlst treffen wir uns zwischen halb-und dreiviertel eins am
Bürgerseen-Kiosk,ansonsten verschieben wir das und wir machen morgen eine andere Tour.

Gruß Oli


----------



## h3!kO (6. September 2008)

@Hijo de Rudicio

Leider ist mein Training gestern so erfolgreich gewesen, dass es 50Km und 600 Hm mehr 
geworden sind. Hat zur Ursache, dass sich meine Beine heute in einem Stadium -50% befinden. 
Sry ich muss leider für heute absagen. Wünsche euch für heute viel Spass beim biken

bb H3!KO


----------



## luca 2002 (6. September 2008)

@hijo de Rudicio
sitze gerade im Büro bei Regen. Werde mir bei dem Wetter die Tour deshalb heute verkneifen und meine Altlasten abarbeiten. 
Falls ihr unterwegs seit wünsche ich euch trotzdem viel SPaß

Gruß Micha


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. September 2008)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> @hijo de Rudicio
> sitze gerade im Büro bei Regen. Werde mir bei dem Wetter die Tour deshalb heute verkneifen und meine Altlasten abarbeiten.
> Falls ihr unterwegs seit wünsche ich euch trotzdem viel SPaß
> 
> Gruß Micha



Hast nichts versäumt,
das besch....eidene Wetter hat "nur" 30 Km hergegeben.

Beim nächsten Mal dann!

Gruß Oli


----------



## Renè29 (9. September 2008)

18.15 Bahnhof Nürtingen kurze Feierabendrunde mit Oli und mir


----------



## panther_d (9. September 2008)

Hier ist mal meine Hausroute (muss mein neues Spielzeug testen) - ca. 120 Höhenmeter von min bis max-Höhe, knapp 17km lang, und Schlamm ohne Ende: Hausroute.gpx

Falls es jemand testen will - viel Spass!
    Daniel


----------



## h3!kO (10. September 2008)

Na das is aber ne kleine Feierabendrunde


----------



## panther_d (10. September 2008)

Hey, die reicht mir, nach dem Anstieg am Anfang bin ich eh schon heftig am schnaufen 
Ich komm eh frühestens Richtung sehs Uhr nach Hause, dann umziehen und los, dann hat man noch ne Stunde bis es schon fast wieder dunkel wird. Weiß noch gar nicht was ich im Winter machen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (10. September 2008)

panther_d schrieb:


> ...dann hat man noch ne Stunde bis es schon fast wieder dunkel wird. Weiß noch gar nicht was ich im Winter machen soll...



Ne Lampe uffn Kopp und ab dafür!


----------



## Dude5882 (10. September 2008)

Licht basteln oder kaufen  Lösungen gibt's im Technik-Thread mehr als genug.

Siehe z.B. hier. 

Im Winter/Dunkeln zu Biken hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. 

@ Matthias: Hi!


----------



## h3!kO (10. September 2008)

panther_d schrieb:


> Hey, die reicht mir, nach dem Anstieg am Anfang bin ich eh schon heftig am schnaufen
> Ich komm eh frühestens Richtung sehs Uhr nach Hause, dann umziehen und los, dann hat man noch ne Stunde bis es schon fast wieder dunkel wird. Weiß noch gar nicht was ich im Winter machen soll...




Augen auf und durch den dunklen Wald ......


----------



## Renè29 (11. September 2008)

Oli und Ich fahrn heute wieder wer mit will 18.30 Bahnhof Nürtingen


----------



## der schwager (11. September 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Im Winter/Dunkeln zu Biken hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz.



Das kann mal wohl sagen Hab´ich heute mal mit rene und oli getestet, also auf die linke Seite zu stürzen ist wohl meine Spezialität
Dabei war´s noch garnicht richtig dunkel.
Trotzdem vielen Dank an die Beiden und speziell Rene für die Erleuchtung.
Bis bald Tobi


----------



## Volle the Guide (12. September 2008)

Hi,
komme nie dazu, mal bei Euch mitzufahren. Immer kommt was dazwischen....
Wenn Ihr am Samstag richtig lang unterwegs seid, dann macht doch in Hengen Station. Dort gibt's richtig tollen MTB-Sport - guckt hier: www.rsc-hengen.de. Außerdem ist auch für Verpflegung gesorgt.
Mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ich's ja irgendwann, bei Euch mal aufzutauchen.
Grüße, Volle
zur Person: www.albike.de


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2008)

> ..., also auf die linke Seite zu stürzen ist wohl meine Spezialität



Neuen Helm gibts bei Decathlon:

Cratoni Xenon von 69,90 reduziert auf 34,90 ,
sieht nach Schnäppchen aus.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2008)

panther_d schrieb:


> ..., dann hat man noch ne Stunde bis es schon fast wieder dunkel wird. Weiß noch gar nicht was ich im Winter machen soll...



http://www.led-shop24.de/hochleistu...enix-l2d-q5-premium-led-taschenlampe-cree.htm

Mit riesigem Abstand das Beste in diesem Preisbereich(und noch darüber hinaus).
Die macht schon ordentlich Licht im Wald.Hatte ich gestern zum ersten mal mit und meine Erwartungen wurden deutlich übertroffen!
Gibt auch einen eigenen Thread dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303531

Mit zwei von den Dingern(eine am Lenker,eine aufm Helm) Ist man dann für ziemlich alles gewappnet!
Gruß Oli

edit:Ist natürlich* nicht* StVo-zugelassen!!


----------



## der schwager (12. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Neuen Helm gibts bei Decathlon:
> 
> Cratoni Xenon von 69,90 reduziert auf 34,90 ,
> sieht nach Schnäppchen aus.



Hast Du mir ja schon gesagt, mal sehen ob ich damit auch wie ein rasender Steinpilz aussehe

Morgen fahren wir da mal vorbei, der Uvex war übrigens echt spitzenklassehatte zwar heute den ganzen Tag Schädelweh aber der Helm hat am Aufprallpunkt nur stärkere Kratzer, Bike is o.k. ich auch also weiter geht´s.........
Was habt Ihr Sonntag vor? Ich brauch Euch sonst geht´s bei mir zu langsam weiter.
@Oli Nr.gespeichert,danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Neuen Helm gibts bei Decathlon:
> 
> Cratoni Xenon von 69,90 reduziert auf 34,90 ,
> sieht nach Schnäppchen aus.



@all:
Gibt keine mehr,waren nach 2 Tagen ausverkauft(nicht das jemand umsonst hinfährt)

@Tobi:lass uns wg.morgen mal telefonieren.

Gruß Oli


----------



## der schwager (13. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @all:
> Gibt keine mehr,waren nach 2 Tagen ausverkauft(nicht das jemand umsonst hinfährt)



Stimmt ich bin umsonst hingefahren Ist aber nicht so schlimm , beim Walcher war der Uvex den ich schon hatte auch reduziert, also fahre ich den gleichen Helm wieder, nur nicht als Steinpilz sondern als Fliegenpilz Er ist günstig UND hat meine Birne zuverlässig geschützt, also pfeif ich mal auf die Optik.
wg. morgen: Just call , mein Genick ist zwar auch nicht ganz frisch(übelste Verspannung von der ich nicht genau sagen kann, ob die vom Sturz kommt oder vom miesen liegen auf einer Seite, links liegen ist momentan nicht soooo gut) aber eine gewisse Motivation ist da
Also falls Ihr Euch mal einen lauen Sonntag wünscht, ich wär dabei, sogar so Trails wie bei mir vor der Haustür, hat echt SPASS gemacht.
Thx Tobi


----------



## Eisenfahrer (19. September 2008)

Morgen, Samstag?

Das Wetter sieht brauchbar aus.

Reiner


----------



## Night-Mare (19. September 2008)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:


> Morgen, Samstag?
> 
> Das Wetter sieht brauchbar aus.
> 
> Reiner



Ja... Genaue Zeit habe ich noch net, aber so gegen 12.00 (+/- 1h) ab Metzingen?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (20. September 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Ja... Genaue Zeit habe ich noch net, aber so gegen 12.00 (+/- 1h) ab Metzingen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



Okay. Ruf mich einfach mal an. 

Gruß

reiner


----------



## Eisenfahrer (21. September 2008)

So schlecht war unsere Schätzung gar nicht.
Das spuckt MagicMaps aus:







Gruß
reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (22. September 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum ich gestern etwas kaputt war und schon nach 700 hm die Nase voll hatte... Waren nochmal im Trailparadies Geislingen.

Gruß,
Jörg.

P. S. Waren wir wirklich höher als 800 m?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (22. September 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> P. S. Waren wir wirklich höher als 800 m?



So ein paar wenige Meter, bei der Umrundung der Hohen Warte.
Aber da sind wir auch schon wieder bei Thema GPS-Höhenmeter.
Unter'm Strich elimieren sich die Ungenauigkeiten von GPS gegenüber barometrischer Höhe und die Gesamtbilanz stimmt dann meist recht gut überein.

Reiner


----------



## carverpure400 (27. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus dem Raum Nürtingen und würde mich euch gerne anschließen. Fahre derzeit meist alleine im Bereich Neuffen, Urach, Teck. Bin am Wochenende durchschnittliche  ca. 60 km / ca 1000 Höhenmeter unterwegs . 
In der Gruppe machts aber mehr Spass. Gebt bescheid, wenn ihr zur nächsten Runde startet. Nächste Woche fahre ich in Trochtelfingen bei der Albtrophy mit (mittlere Distanz). Ist von euch jemand dabei?


----------



## Renè29 (29. September 2008)

So hab en paar Bilder vom Silbertal ins Album gestellt war ein wirklich schönes Wochenende.

@Carverpure400 Du kannst dich bei uns gerne Anschließen wir schreiben, immer hier rein wenn wir fahren und in Trochtelfingen is glaub keiner von uns dabei.



René


----------



## Dude5882 (29. September 2008)

Jup, traumhaft war's! Meine Bilder sind nun auch in meinem Album. Viel Spaß beim anschauen. 

VG, Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. September 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Jup, traumhaft war's!



Dito!!

Meine Bilder stell ich später rein(bin auf Arbeit).

@Ingmar:
Bilder kann man auch drehen,bevor man sie hochlädt!

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (29. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dito!!
> 
> Meine Bilder stell ich später rein(bin auf Arbeit).
> 
> ...



Super, freue mich schon darauf! 

@ Drehen: das geht, aber erst NACHDEM sie hochgeladen sind. Habe ich eben erledigt. (Bei den üblichen Flash-Applikationen zum Hochladen von Fotos geht das Drehen [auch] vorher.)


----------



## Night-Mare (29. September 2008)

Nochmal Alpen? Sieht toll aus. Silbertal ist doch Österreich, Silvretta, oder?


----------



## Dude5882 (29. September 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Nochmal Alpen? Sieht toll aus. Silbertal ist doch Österreich, Silvretta, oder?



Liegt vom nord-westlichen Zipfel Silvrettas (St. Gallenkirch) aus genau nördlich. Im Montafon bei Schruns/Tschagguns gehts ab gen Silbertal.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dito!!
> 
> *Meine Bilder stell ich später rein*(bin auf Arbeit).
> 
> ...



done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (2. Oktober 2008)

Für's WE was geplant? Samstag ist die Regenwahrscheinlchkeit geringer, Sonntag solls etwas wärmer sein (11°C)..

Grüße


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Für's WE was geplant? Samstag ist die Regenwahrscheinlchkeit geringer, Sonntag solls etwas wärmer sein (11°C)..
> 
> Grüße



Wie wärs mit Morgen?


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Oktober 2008)

uh...ich melde mich nochmal, wenn ich vom wasen zurück komme... da das aber nicht soo lange geht, wäre morgen u.U. sogar drin. so 12 oder so vielleicht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2008)

ok,
dann *morgen 13 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen* (bei fast jedem Wetter),

bis dahin sollte man einen eventuellen Rausch augeschlafen haben.


Gruß Oli


----------



## der schwager (2. Oktober 2008)

Hatten ja schon gefont, bin dabei
Hoffentlich sind viele Wasen-geschädigt


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ok....


----------



## der schwager (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich will nur nicht die angezogene Handbremse sein


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Oktober 2008)

der schwager schrieb:


> Ich will nur nicht die angezogene Handbremse sein



Jetzt heul nicht rum,wir kriegen dich schon irgendwie die Berge hoch und auch wieder runter


----------



## camper69 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tach!
Hier am Rande der Schwäbischen Alp geht wohl auch nicht mehr so richtig was 
- letzter Eintrag 3.10. :-(

Deshalb ein Vorschlag.

*Sonntag 19.10.
Treffen 11h Bahnhof Nürtingen
*
- für die Stuttgarter gehts um 10:22 von Gleis 2 los -


Möchte ab Nürtingen Richtung Beuren. Dann von Beuren um die "Baßgeige" herum. Weiter nach Hochwang hinauf. Ein Stück am Trauf entlang mit der Trailabfahrt am Konradfels vorbei hinunter nach Schlattstall. Dann das Lautertal hinauf mit einer kurzen Tragepassage zum Schreckenfels hoch. Anschließend durchs Pfäler Tal nach Bad Urach und hoch bis zum Ortseingang von Hülben. Der Rest der Tour ist praktisch nur noch Trail am Trauf der Vorderen Alp entlang ;-). Buckleter Kapf, Deckeles Fels, Karlslinde, Barnberghöhe, Wilhelmsfels und Marienfels heißen die Stationen. Zum Abschluß noch der Trail vom Beurener Fels hinunter zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.

Die Tour kann hier in Augenschein genommen werden:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.2533.html

Von Nürtingen nach Beuren kommen noch ca. 13 Kilometer dazu; entsprechend nochmal 13 zurück. 
Somit werden es wohl um die 80 Kilometer mit ca.1300 Hm.

Wetter soll am Sonntag auch passen; also eine der letzten Möglichkeiten in diesem Jahr eine schöne Herbstfahrt auf der Alp zu erleben.

es schreibt

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Oktober 2008)

Liest sich sehr schön,aber ich bin erstens erkältet und zweitens hat mein Junior morgen Geburtstag.

Wünsche allen die dabei sind viel Spaß,
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Oktober 2008)

Sollen wir diese Woche mal Samstag ins Auge fassen? 'S' Wetter wird wohl ganz gut...

Beste Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (23. Oktober 2008)

Samstag würde mir auch gut passen. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen Guide, meine Ortskenntnisse auf der Alb sind noch ausbaufähig.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht,was ich euch auf der Alb noch zeigen könnte,aber ich  bin dabei.
Wäre später Vormittag(so gegen 11) ab Bahnhof NT ok?

Oli


----------



## Renè29 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ....,aber ich  bin dabei.



Ich auch.


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht,was ich euch auf der Alb noch zeigen könnte,aber ich  bin dabei.
> Wäre später Vormittag(so gegen 11) ab Bahnhof NT ok?
> 
> Oli



Perfekt...Höllenlöcher??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (24. Oktober 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Perfekt...Höllenlöcher??



...mir wären ein paar Wege für Singles ja lieber ...

bin dabei....

und kaufe dieses Mal ein Gruppenticket ( Stefan  )....also, können sich 4 Leute mit einklinken...
10:22h am Gleis 2 in Stuttgart gehts Richtung Nürtingen


----------



## aka (24. Oktober 2008)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Ich auch.



Bei mir sind Wochenendtouren vermutlich bis zum Ende vom Jahr gestrichen.


----------



## Renè29 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss wieder absagen hab heute den Arbeitsbefehl für morgen bekommen


----------



## Dude5882 (24. Oktober 2008)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Ich muss wieder absagen hab heute den Arbeitsbefehl für morgen bekommen



schade...


----------



## Chisum (24. Oktober 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> Ich komm dann zum Gleis.
> Bis dann
> Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Oktober 2008)

Na,
dann bis

*morgen um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm dann direkt zu Oli, wenn´s mir zeitich langt-dort kann man besser parken denke ich.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwer morgen oder übermorgen unterwegs?


----------



## camper69 (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin...

also ich hätte morgen Lust was zu machen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2008)

camper69 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> also ich hätte morgen Lust was zu machen...



Ich muss erst bei der Regierung vorsprechen,ob morgen oder übermorgen genehmer ist.Ich melde mich heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...melde mich heute Abend nochmal.



Hi Oli, 
komm doch heut Abend um 17:30 an den Kreisel....

Dann hast du das WE Zeit für die Holde 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> komm doch heut Abend um 17:30 an den Kreisel....
> 
> Dann hast du das WE Zeit für die Holde
> ...



Hatte ich tatsächlich überlegt.Aber ich glaube ich hätte euch nur unnötig aufgehalten.


@Mathias:

*morgen um 11 am Bahnhof Nürtingen*  ?


----------



## camper69 (31. Oktober 2008)

Jooohhh,
noch jemand ab Stuttgart dabei??

werde wie gehabt den Zug um 10:22h ab Gleis 2 nehmen und bei Meldungen ein Gruppenticket lösen..

schau morgen früh noch einmal ins Forum!


----------



## Night-Mare (31. Oktober 2008)

Wäre sehr gerne dabei, aber 10:22 ist ein bisserl früh. Fahre tendenziell eher gegen 11:22, melde mich aber nochmal mit finaler Ansage.


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke ich komme auch...wenn Treffpunkt um 12 so gut wie sicher, wenn um 11 sehr wahrscheinlich. Melde mich nochmals. Ich fahre aber heute Abend mit dem Auto...sicherheitshalber 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2008)

Wegen mir auch um 12Uhr,kein Thema!
Macht das unter euch aus,ich werde dann da sein.

bis Morgen
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Oktober 2008)

@ Matthias? 12 OK?


----------



## Night-Mare (31. Oktober 2008)

12.00 ist o. k., habe gerade mit Matthias telefoniert, der besorgt das Ticket, wir treffen uns 11.22 im Fahrradabteil, Gleis 2.

*12:00 ab Nürtingen Bahnhof.*

Gruß Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (1. November 2008)

Scheen wars. Nochmal vielen Dank an meine "Wasserträger" 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (1. November 2008)

johh..

und Dank dem Guiderer...

bis dann


----------



## Dude5882 (1. November 2008)

Jau, Super war's!  

@ Pete: Kannste mir bitte noch Deine Adresse geben wegen dem Pumpschlauch?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. November 2008)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Nochmal vielen Dank an meine "Wasserträger"
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



Kein Problem.
Und ab jetzt immer schön nach *jeder* Tour die Trinkblase reinigen!

@ Ingmar:
Der Pete ist nicht im Forum aktiv,da fungiert Jörg wohl als "Mittelsmann".


----------



## Dude5882 (1. November 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> Und ab jetzt immer schön nach *jeder* Tour die Trinkblase reinigen!
> 
> @ Ingmar:
> Der Pete ist nicht im Forum aktiv,da fungiert Jörg wohl als "Mittelsmann".



Ah ok... hatte es mir schon fast (aber eben nur fast  ) gedacht.

@Jörg: Kannste ihm mal bitte meine Nummer geben oder so? Wir hatten es im Zug leider vergessen, die Nummern auszutauschen..


----------



## Night-Mare (2. November 2008)

Hab dem Pete bescheid gegeben, aber vielleicht meldet er sich ja auch endlich mal an hier... 

Gruß.

P. S. Vier Kukident, mal schauen ob es hilft...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2008)

René,"Tobiaz" und Ich treffen uns 

am *Donnerstag um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Dauer ca.3-3,5 Stunden incl.Pausen.

Vielleicht will noch jemand mit(Beleuchtung sollte trailtauglich sein) 


Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (7. November 2008)

Ist denn was für's WE geplant? Prinzipiell könnte ich morgen. Das Problem ist nur, dass sowohl auf der Strecke Backnang/Stuttgart UND auf der Umleitungsstrecke (bei Radmitnahme) Marbach/Stuttgart wegen Baurarbeiten am Gleis der Zugverkehr über das WE sehr eingeschränkt ist; d.h.: über 2:15 Stunden für die Anfahrt per Bahn.

Somit muss ich schauen ob ein Auto zur Verfügung steht. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. November 2008)

Morgen ist OK.

*11 Uhr Nürtingen,wie immer auf der Bahnhofsvorderseite.*

Also entweder Auto besorgen oder sehr bald aufstehen


----------



## Dude5882 (7. November 2008)

Ich versuche ein Auto zu bekommen...alles andere ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig. Wartezeiten bei der Rückfahrt müsste ich ja auch mitberücksichtigen. Und diese können u.U. sehr lange sein, wenn nur alle 2 Stunden mal ein passender Zug fährt. Ich melde mich heute Abend nocheinmal..


----------



## Chisum (7. November 2008)

Hat jemand auch Lust, am Sonntag zu fahren? Ich kann nur dann, könnte aber dafür auch zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit dem Auto ab Stuttgart anbieten.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. November 2008)

Chisum schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch Lust, am Sonntag zu fahren? Ich kann nur dann, könnte aber dafür auch zwei Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit dem Auto ab Stuttgart anbieten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan




Sonntag ist bei mir nix drin,da hat Madame was vor.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. November 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ....,da hat Madame was vor.



....was sich soeben wieder erledigt hat,sprich ich kann auch am Sonntag


----------



## Dude5882 (7. November 2008)

ok, ich bekomme das Auto morgen NICHT. Also werde ich versuchen am Sonntag zu kommen. Bin halt für morgen abend verabredet und das könnte länger dauern. Wird dann eben spontan, was anbetracht der doch größeren Truppe kein Problem darstellen sollte.. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. November 2008)

Also *Sonntag*.

@Stefan:

ist *11 Uhr Bahnhof NT* ok?


----------



## Chisum (7. November 2008)

Können wir ja morgen noch besprechen. Die Zeit ist perfekt, Startpunkt Nürtingen aber nicht optimal. Gibts was näher am Trauf gelegenes? Kohlberg vielleicht?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. November 2008)

Chisum schrieb:


> Können wir ja morgen noch besprechen. Die Zeit ist perfekt, Startpunkt Nürtingen aber nicht optimal. Gibts was näher am Trauf gelegenes? *Kohlberg *vielleicht?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan


Warum nicht?
Du kennst doch den Parkplatz in der Kurve am Ortsausgang Richtung Kappishäusern.
Da wären wir flexibel,was die Richtung angeht.

dann aber erst gegen 11.30 Uhr,da ich auch ca.45 min Anfahrtszeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (8. November 2008)

Wie kommst Du denn hin, Oli? Bzw. @ Stefan: Könntest Du mich u.U. aus Stuttgart mitnehmen?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. November 2008)

Habe vorhin mit Stefan telefoniert:

Treffpunkt ist morgen gegen 11.15 am Bahnhof *Metzingen*

bis dann 
Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. November 2008)

@all:
Wie schaut es denn am Sonntag aus ?

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (14. November 2008)

Schlecht..ich bin übers we in Karlsruhe.

Wenn ich wider Erwarten doch schon morgen zurück komme, melde ich mich.

Viel Spaß Euch!!

VG Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. November 2008)

Zumindest sieht das Wetter am Samstag besser aus


----------



## Flo4u (14. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habt Ihr für Sa oder So irgend etwas Rund um Nürtingen geplant?
Würde mich gern anschließen wenn möglich...

Gruß, Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. November 2008)

Ich kann dieses(und vermutlich auch die nächsten) WE nur Sonntag(s)

Start am späten Vormittag,Treffpunkt ist mir ziemlich egal,irgendwo in Albnähe halt.

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (14. November 2008)

Sonntag kann ich wahrscheinlich auch. Und Samstag...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. November 2008)

Ich glaub so wird das nix.

*Treffpunkt morgen 11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen amTaxistand*

Wer mit möchte oder eine andere (bessere) Idee hat: 
Bitteschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo4u (15. November 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt morgen 11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen amTaxistand*


Bin dabei 
(und könnte von Kirchheim nach NT noch jemand mitnehmen)
Gruss, Flo


----------



## Night-Mare (22. November 2008)

Winterpause? Neee, oder? 

Hatte heute leider keine Kamera dabei, deshalb ein passendes Bild vom letzten Jahr:





Nicht träumen, biken!

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. November 2008)

Nix Winterpause!
Ich saß heut morgen um Acht auf dem Bike und bin eineinhalb Stunden durchs Schneegestöber gefahren.War schweinekalt,aber schön(vor allem,da das Bike neu ist)

Bilder gibts von mir in Zukunft gar keine mehr,Ich musste mein Fotohandy meinem Kleinen vererben("Papaaa,alle haben voll die coolen Handys,nur ich nicht").


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. November 2008)

Was muss ich da lesen - konntest es wohl nicht mehr verheben oder oli?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. November 2008)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Was muss ich da lesen - konntest es wohl nicht mehr verheben oder oli?



So siehts aus!
Und mir geht es genau wie dir:Ich frage mich,warum ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht habe.
Einfach nur geil


----------



## camper69 (24. November 2008)

Nah...dann man Willkommen im Club der WeichTail-Fahrer.....Oli..

Ich hoffe, du hast auch in einen neuen Sattel investiert   denn mit deinem Altem wäre das neue Fahrerlebnis nur die halbe Miete.....

Es lebe Decathlon 
Hoch Hoch Hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (24. November 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> So siehts aus!
> Und mir geht es genau wie dir:Ich frage mich,warum ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht habe.
> Einfach nur geil



Na dann gratuliere ich zum Neukauf!! Wenn man sich schonmal auf ein neues Was-auch-immer eingeschossen hat, fällt es doch schwer den Kauf desselbigen auf die lange Bank zu schieben.

Die Hartteil fahrende Spezies scheint ja langsam aber sicher auszustreben...zumindest in unseren Breiten. 

Bis bald,

Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (24. November 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> (vor allem,da das Bike neu ist)


 

Vielleicht ist ja dein Kleiner so nett, dein Bike mal mit seinem neuen Fotohandy zu knipsen? Das Bild könntest du dann ins Netz stellen, ich bin ja schon ziemlich gespannt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Novagen (24. November 2008)

Hab gehört, dass es in der Uracher Gegend auch hammer Trails geben muss. Diese Woche bzw. am WE bin ich in Dettingen/Erms.
Bin mal gespannt ob`s euch bei dem Wetter auch auf`s bike verschlägt.

Greetz


----------



## Bube (25. November 2008)

Novagen schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass es in der Uracher Gegend auch hammer Trails geben muss. Diese Woche bzw. am WE bin ich in Dettingen/Erms.
> Bin mal gespannt ob`s euch bei dem Wetter auch auf`s bike verschlägt.
> 
> Greetz





Du willst auf unseren Spielplatz 

Wir fahren Freitags um halb sex los; 

Bei Interesse:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305313&page=14

Gruß

Bube


----------



## Novagen (25. November 2008)

Was für ne Beleuchtung wäre für eure Touren passend???
Ich frag nur, weil ich bisher mit ner 08/15 Stirnlampe fahr.


----------



## Bube (25. November 2008)

Du kannst sogr 2x fahren:

Heute ab Grafenberg, 18 Uhr   und Freitag, wie besprochen.

Bitte gib kurz Bescheid, damit wir Dir noch eine angemessene Lampe für Dich auftreiben können.

Gerne auch deine handy-nr per PN.



Gruß

Micha

P.S.: heute wird geil....


----------



## Novagen (25. November 2008)

Vorm WE wird`s jetzt leider doch nix. Ich meld mich aber bei euch wenn`s soweit ist.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. November 2008)

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Tour am WE?

Ich dachte eher an Morgen,zur Not ginge aber auch Sonntag.

Start um die Mittagszeit,wenn es nicht mehr so grausig kalt ist.

Gruß 
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (28. November 2008)

Ich muss erst schauen, ob ich morgen Abend das Auto bekomme um nach Magstadt zu fahren. Dann habe ich genügend Luft, um tagsüber Biken zu gehen. In dem Fall würde ich mitfahren. Sonntag fällt bei mir flach. 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Dude5882 (28. November 2008)

OK, bin dabei. 11:00? 12:00? Später wird bei mir eng..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (28. November 2008)

hallo oli,

hätte auch mal wieder richtig lust (und vor allem zeit) mit euch zu touren!  mir würde morgen auch so richtig gut reinlaufen. bin schon ein paar wochen nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen...
12:00 am nürtinger bahnhof?

greetz
edgar

p.s.: und natürlich will ich auch dein neues bike sehen! fully, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe?


----------



## Renè29 (28. November 2008)

Oli hat mir den Auiftrag gegeben, euch zu sagen Samstag 12 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen also bis dann.


René


----------



## luca 2002 (29. November 2008)

Hallo 
ich würde heute gerne einmal mitfahren. Falls ich es bis 12.00 nicht zum Bahnhof schaffe, könnte mir jemand kurz anrufen. 0172 7088079   
VG Michael


----------



## Renè29 (29. November 2008)

sorry Michael das hab ich nicht mehr gelesen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. November 2008)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich würde heute gerne einmal mitfahren. Falls ich es bis 12.00 nicht zum Bahnhof schaffe, könnte mir jemand kurz anrufen. 0172 7088079
> VG Michael



Uhhh,das ist dir echt reichlich spät eingefallen.
Ich bin zwar auch immer vorher nochmal online aber *so kurz *vorher?

Wir warten immer ca.10 min(vielleicht war es gestern etwas weniger) falls noch "Unangekündigte" auftauchen.

Hoffentlich bist du nicht umsonst nach Nürtingen?

Gruß Oli


----------



## luca 2002 (30. November 2008)

Hallo 
mußte gestern auch feststellen, dass mein Entschluss mitzufahren etwas zu kurzfristig gefasst war. Wurde gestern als Ortsunkundiger von der Baustelle bei der Neckarbrücke ausgebremst. Bis ich dann den Bahnhof gefunden hatte war es leider zu spät. Wenigstens kenne ich jetzt den Weg zu Bahnhof, das nächste mal sollte es dann schneller gehen.
VG Michael


----------



## Dude5882 (5. Dezember 2008)

So..ich habe es endlich mal geschafft, die Bilder von letzter Woche hochzuladen. In selbigen ist die neue Franzosen-Schaukel (  ) von Olli zu bewundern. 

Dieses WE geht bei mir nix... gehe morgen Ski fahren. Das Wetter soll hier ja eh recht bescheiden werden. 

Trotzdem schönes WE Euch,
Ingmar


----------



## Chisum (5. Dezember 2008)

@Oli: Hast du die Sattelstütze so weit ausgezogen, damit du dich beim Aufstützen nicht so bücken muss? 

Das Bike ist sehr chic, finde ich. Freue mich mit dir.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte da was für die Weichteilfraktion: http://www.elmoto.com/.  Da tun dann auch die Muskeln net mehr weh, gelle. 

Im Ernst: Gratulation Olli. Ich hoffe, es macht Spaß. Hoffe, Deinen Neuerwerb auch bald mal in Natura bewundern zu können. Dieses We wirds allerdings leider nix.


Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Wie sind denn so die Schneeverhältnisse bei Euch auf der Alb? Ich wurde zwar gefragt, ob ich morgen mit nach Heidelberg will, könnte mir aber auch eine nette Schneetour vorstellen, sollten entsprechend gute Verhältnisse herrschen.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2008)

Schnee liegt genug.
Ich muss aber passen.Mein Bike ist in der Werkstatt,die Gabel ausgetauscht.


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Schnee liegt genug.
> Ich muss aber passen.Mein Bike ist in der Werkstatt,die Gabel ausgetauscht.



Wie was? Jetzt schon? War was kaputt?


----------



## Chisum (12. Dezember 2008)

Steht im Fred "Suche Trainingspartner in Esslingen"

VG Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja,mit der stimmte irgendwas nicht.
Bin ca. 1 Woche Bike-los.

Aber unter diesen Voraussetzungen(siehe den von Stefan erwähnten Thread)
würde ich auch  einen Monat drauf warten!!


----------



## Dude5882 (12. Dezember 2008)

Jo ist klar  Dann eben ein anderes Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der schwager (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
wer heute nicht zum fahren gekommen ist ,hat wohl den bisher schönsten Wintertag in diesem Jahr verpasst
@Oli: Wechseln die Dir jetzt doch nur die Forke , oder das ganze Bike


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Dezember 2008)

"Nur" die Gabel,aber in dem Fall hab ich wie gesagt nix dagegen.

Zwischen Neuffen und Kohlberg?(Die Bilder)


----------



## OnkelZed (14. Dezember 2008)

So schönes Wetter hatte ich mir für gestern auch ausgemalt und die Schutzbleche daheimgelassen...
Drei Stunden später war ich mit einer ziemlich vereisten Schlammpackung in der Nacht wieder zuhausen. Nicht mal das Rücklicht konnte ich noch anmachen... Aber die vereisten Feldwege waren mal richtig geilo!!! 

Greetz
Edgar


----------



## der schwager (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das Spiel auf vereisten Feldwegen heisst Grip or no Grip

Zwischen Neuffen und Kohlberg?(Die Bilder) >>> Nö, oberhalb von Linsenhofen Richtung Kohlberg


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Dezember 2008)

Hat denn irgendwer außer mir schon Urlaub und könnte sich morgen und/oder Freitag vormittag zu einer Tour aufraffen?


----------



## alböhi (18. Dezember 2008)

@ oli: mit morgen meinst du wohl heute - für vormittag ist mir jetzt zu früh.
ab mittag ist auch wärmer und ich bin wacher. 
am freitag läuft um 16 uhr vielleicht ein frühstart zum nightride ab grafenberg.

ruf einfach an dreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Dezember 2008)

Heute mittag geht bei mir nicht.
Nightride morgen wäre natürlich was!


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Dezember 2008)

Noch eine frohe Weihnacht an die Albkante und auch gleich ne Frage - geht bei Euch am Wochenende was Biketechnisch-oder ggf auch ne jahresabschlussfahrt nächste Woche?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Dezember 2008)

*Am 30.12 findet eine Jahresabschlusstour statt*,
*
näheres dazu gibt´s hier:
*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304254&page=25


@Henrik:

René und Ich fahren morgen definitiv.

Treffpunkt wie immer am Bahnhof.Gib uns eine Uhrzeit,wir werden dann da sein!

Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (27. Dezember 2008)

uhm..wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Dezember 2008)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> uhm..wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr?



Ok,dann *Morgen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Da sollte dem Henrik auch passen,oder?


----------



## weisser_rausch (27. Dezember 2008)

Yau


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Dezember 2008)

Dann ist die "Silbertal-Gang" ja komplett


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2009)

Wer hat denn am Sonntag Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Januar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer hat denn am Sonntag Lust auf eine Tour?



Bei mir wird's dieses WE nix.. bin nochmal Skifahren 

Beste Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Renè29 (7. Januar 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> So..ich habe es endlich mal geschafft, die Bilder von letzter Woche hochzuladen. In selbigen ist die neue Franzosen-Schaukel (  ) von Olli zu bewundern.



He das sieht ja genauso aus wie meine Franzosen Schaukel


----------



## Dude5882 (7. Januar 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> He das sieht ja genauso aus wie meine Franzosen Schaukel



Soso.... wieder einer zum anderen Lager gewechselt. Ich fühl mich langsam einsam.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Januar 2009)

Hat außer mir und René noch jemand Morgen Nachmittag Lust auf eine kleinere Runde?
Start wäre gegen 15 Uhr,
Ende spätestens 18 Uhr,eher etwas früher.

@ Ingmar:
Wir würden auch Hardtailfahrer mitnehmen

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Januar 2009)

mmh.. evtl. könnte ich mich für eine Tour zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr begeistern. Später ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu spät und zu kalt. 

Vg Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Januar 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> mmh.. evtl. könnte ich mich für eine Tour zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr begeistern.* Später ist mir *ehrlich gesagt *zu spät *und zu kalt.
> 
> Vg Ingmar



Na sowas,und mir ist früher zu früh

Im Ernst,Ich kann dieses WE nicht anders.

Dann halt beim nächsten mal!

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Januar 2009)

Achso, alles klar. Viell. drehe ich hier im Raum eine Runde. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## OnkelZed (9. Januar 2009)

oli, vielleicht könnte ich mich auch mal wieder für 1500 bahnhof nürtingen aufraffen... aber die kälte ist echt nicht mein ding.  unter dem gefrierpunkt bin ich doch immer etwas unterkühlt...
was für schlimme sachen hast du dir denn ausgedacht? auch ohne spikes fahrbar?


gute nacht
edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Januar 2009)

@Edgar:
Wir werden heute traillastig fahren.
Auf den Trails hat es deutlich mehr Grip,als auf den Schotterwegen,die haben nämlich noch vom Regen in der Silvesternacht(fast) überall eine fiese Eisschicht unterm Schnee.

Heißt im Klartext:
Kürzester Weg auf die Alb,dann Traufweg .Sollte ohne Spikes machbar sein.
Wir sind am Mittwoch den Ulrichstein-Trail runter,der Schnee war richtig griffig!

Bis 15 Uhr am Bahnhof!

Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (10. Januar 2009)

ok, werde mir mühe geben. habe halt etwas bedenken, weil ich dann doch ca. 4h auf dem gaul bin. ist dann immerhin eine gelegenheit, die neue netzhautverbrennfunzel auszuprobieren. 
gibts heute dann auch eineiige (bike)zwillinge zu bewundern?


edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Januar 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> eine gelegenheit, die neue netzhautverbrennfunzel auszuprobieren.


Müssen wir dann die getönten Brillen aufziehen 


OnkelZed schrieb:


> gibts heute dann auch eineiige (bike)zwillinge zu bewundern?
> 
> 
> edgar


Zumindest zweieiige.
Meins ist viel schöner

Bis nachher
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (10. Januar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Müssen wir dann die getönten Brillen aufziehen



nicht, wenn ihr in die gleiche richtung wie ich fahrt! 


bis gleich
edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Januar 2009)

Irgendwer Lust auf eine Tour morgen?
Sonntag soll ja recht ungemütlich werden.


----------



## Chisum (16. Januar 2009)

@Oli: Passt dir um 11 Uhr in Metzingen? Ich wöllte mit Matthias und Theo fahren.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (16. Januar 2009)

Tach!

Ich werde mit dem Zug anreisen...und kann auch gerne schon in Metzingen abspringen..

Wäre schön, mal wieder nen richtigen Schwoab dabei zuhaben  ;-)

Grüsse

Das Nordlicht


----------



## camper69 (16. Januar 2009)

so...könnte um 11:04 in Metzingen sein...

Stefan und Theo...laßt uns dort treffen und Oli kann sich eventuell noch einklinken...

OK?

bis morgen dann


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Januar 2009)

geht klar,
morgen kurz nach 11 Bahnhof Metzingen!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2009)

Hat  jemand Bock,sich am WE einzusauen?


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub, dafür ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit. :-/ Bin zwar eigentlich nicht aus Zucker, aber irgendwie ist es nicht so prickelnd, bei der Kälte nass mit dem Zug ewig in der Gegend rumzufahren.

Aber ich bin optimistisch, es wird dieses Jahr noch wärmer.


----------



## Night-Mare (30. Januar 2009)

Jemand morgen auf dem Bike auf der Alb?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (30. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen...

Ich hab' aber gerade Rücken und muss mal gaaanz vorsichtig probieren, was so geht.
Wenn Du los gehst, kannst Du ja mal kurz anrufen. Evtl. klinke ich mich dann halt gesundheitshalber aus.

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (31. Januar 2009)

Flo ist auch nicht ganz fit... Werde woh lüber Nürtingen nach Metzingen kommen, dann mit Euch gegen 13.00 eine kleine Runde dranhängen?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Renè29 (31. Januar 2009)

Meine 1. Video  bessere werden mit sicherheit folgen

Oli der Tester
an Spannung kaum zu überbieten


----------



## drSchwoab (31. Januar 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Oli der Tester
> an Spannung kaum zu überbieten



... Da geb ich Dir Recht ... Ein echter Oli  Das wird ein echter Renner ... fast wie die Wilhelmstraße oder der schwäbische Darth Vader ....


----------



## pikehunter69 (31. Januar 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Oli der Tester
> an Spannung kaum zu überbieten



Hallo Rene ,
Hammer Video !!! - soviel Action hab ich lange nicht gesehen
 kaufen will..............

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Dude5882 (31. Januar 2009)

Sensationell!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Januar 2009)




----------



## der schwager (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne und sehr vertraute Szenen


----------



## vor_mir_rumms (1. Februar 2009)

"Ich kann nur sagen,daß ich nach wie vor mit der ganzen Sache nichts zu tun habe....."
Meinst Du mit dem Video - gibt ja manche Stars, die sich im Nachhinein von nem Machwerk distanzieren


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Februar 2009)

vor_mir_rumms schrieb:


> "Ich kann nur sagen,daß ich nach wie vor mit der ganzen Sache nichts zu tun habe....."
> Meinst Du mit dem Video - gibt ja manche Stars, die sich im Nachhinein von nem Machwerk distanzieren



Ich war jung und brauchte das Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (2. Februar 2009)

wow.....Hammerteil!

Was für eine Präsens...Oli 

Streichelst du deine Frau auch immer so gefühlvoll....wie dein Rad


Oli for Präsidente


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Februar 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> wow.....Hammerteil!
> 
> Was für eine Präsens...Oli
> 
> ...



Das ist das Rad von René,Ich würde doch niemals so ein Billigteil aus´m Sportsupermarkt fahren

Und meine Frau streichle ich nie!!


----------



## Dude5882 (2. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das ist das Rad von René,Ich würde doch niemals so ein Billigteil aus´m Sportsupermarkt fahren
> 
> Und meine Frau streichle ich nie!!



Was sagt denn *Dein* Rad dazu, dass Du mit Drahteseln anderer Leute turtelst?


----------



## camper69 (2. Februar 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Was sagt denn *Dein* Rad dazu, dass Du mit Drahteseln anderer Leute turtelst?


 

turtelst! ist ja nicht wahr..

das ist schon Petting allererster Güte

Oli, ich an deiner Stelle wäre in nächster Zeit ein wenig vorsichtiger bei den Ausfahrten mit *deinem *Bike, die du planst


----------



## Renè29 (7. Februar 2009)

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Hijo de Rudicio hat der "Steven Spielberg" von Nürtingen
wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## OnkelZed (7. Februar 2009)

das video ist mal echt p*o*r*n*o!!! 
was ne schande, dass ich grad nicht biken kann. 
ist doch der trail von der karlslinde runter zum schillingskreuz, korrekt?


ride on
edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (7. Februar 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> ist doch der trail von der karlslinde runter zum schillingskreuz, korrekt?



Ja das isser


----------



## OnkelZed (7. Februar 2009)

da muß ich in den kurven immer schieben, bis auf eine...
danke für das lehrvideo. das schaut da immer so einfach aus. 


edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Februar 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Hijo de Rudicio hat der "Steven Spielberg" von Nürtingen
> wieder zugeschlagen



Leider hat das "Spielbergle" René vergessen,etwas dümmlich zu lachen(höhöhöhöö...),deshalb kann der Clip  dem Vergleich zur Konkurenz aus Calw  freilich nicht standhalten.


@Edgar:
learning by doing!!
Du lässt dich eh viel zu selten bei uns sehen.
Wenn dich deine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin nicht so oft lässt(nein,nicht das was ihr meint,ihr Ferkel),bring sie doch einfach mit.


----------



## OnkelZed (8. Februar 2009)

diesmal kann frau nichts dafür.  und wenn ich sie mitbringen würde, hätte sie nicht so viel freude an den technischen sachen. den trail habe ich sie auch schon mehrfach runtergequält! das tempo würde ihr den rest geben und gar nicht mehr mit mir fahren wollen.

bin derzeit gesundheitlich leider etwas angeschlagen. habe wohl sowas wie eine entzündung und die wird wohl operativ beseitigt werden müssen.  wahr wohl zuviel auf dem sattel.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Februar 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> habe wohl sowas wie eine entzündung und die wird wohl operativ beseitigt werden müssen.  wahr wohl zuviel auf dem sattel.



Wolf am A****?
Gute Besserung!
Hatte ich auch mal,ging aber ohne OP wieder weg(hat aber recht lange gedauert)


----------



## OnkelZed (10. Februar 2009)

100%ige diagnose habe ich bis jetzt nicht bekommen.
danke für die wünsche.


cheers
edgar

p.s.: bitte meinen tippfehler in meinem letzten post ignorieren...  hab ihn grad' gesehen.


----------



## Night-Mare (10. Februar 2009)

Zwei super Videos. Einmal Hammer amüsiert und einmal tierisch Sehnsucht bekommen... Freue mich aufs next Weekend

Gruß,
JR.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Februar 2009)

Ist irgendwer Sa/So unterwegs?


----------



## der schwager (20. Februar 2009)

Ja, zur Arbeit


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Februar 2009)

Kann mal jemand besseres Wetter bestellen?

Ich hab´s so satt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (22. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand besseres Wetter bestellen?
> 
> Ich hab´s so satt!




Jupp.
da helfen derzeit nur 
GEILE BIKERBILDER und VIDEO'S anschauen...

und BIKE putzen 

oder es so machen wie Stefan.....nach Finale fahren


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Februar 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> oder es so machen wie Stefan.....nach Finale fahren



Danke,jetzt geht´s mir gleich besser .

*Ich will Frühling!!!!!!*


----------



## Dude5882 (22. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Danke,jetzt geht´s mir gleich besser .
> 
> *Ich will Frühling!!!!!!*



Jau... hätte auch nix dagagen, wenn hier langsam mal der Frühling Einzug halten würde. So lange im Skiurlaub noch tiefster Winter herrscht...


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Februar 2009)

habt Euch doch nicht so - gibt doch viele schöne Sachen zu tun - hab mich gestern schön mit Ute auf der Alb getummelt - hat auch Spass gemacht - schöne landschaft und sich richtig auspowern


----------



## Night-Mare (27. Februar 2009)

Bin am Montag gefahren. Besser: Hab es versucht bis ich steckengeblieben bin. Bin in etwa so gut vorwärts gekommen wie auf einem Rollentrainer :kotz:

Wer fährt dieses WE? Soll doch schon besser werden, das Wetter, wahrscheinlich noch etwas Schneematsch oben.


Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Februar 2009)

Ich drehe am Sonntag eine Runde,falls ich bis dahin meine Erkältung überwunden habe(die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)

Würde mich in dem Fall den Reutlingern/Tübingern anschließen,es sei denn hier tut sich auch mal wieder was


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...Würde mich in dem Fall den Reutlingern/Tübingern anschließen...



Guter Plan, Oli!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Dude5882 (27. Februar 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich drehe am Sonntag eine Runde,falls ich bis dahin meine Erkältung überwunden habe(die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)
> 
> Würde mich in dem Fall den Reutlingern/Tübingern anschließen,es sei denn hier tut sich auch mal wieder was



Hi!

Ich will mich auch mal kurz wieder zurück melden. In letzter Zeit ist es bei mir zeitlich etwas knapp mit dem Biken. Neben meiner Studienarbeit, die fertig werden muss, und WG-Zimmersuche in Stuttgart sowie gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtungen (  ) bleibt für's Biken leider nicht so viel Zeit über. 

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser wird ist die Motivation sich auf den Drahtesel zu setzen auch ungleich größer. Und wenn das ab April/Mai mit der Unterbringung in Stuttgart klappt wird der Anfahrtsweg nach Nürtingen/Reutlingen erheblich kürzer und damit der Aufwand auch kleiner . 

So, frohes Biken für alle Biker!
Ingmar

@Oli: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Night-Mare (28. Februar 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Soll doch schon besser werden, das Wetter, wahrscheinlich noch etwas Schneematsch oben.



O. k., beides war etwas untertrieben... Viel Spaß allen, die es morgen probieren. 

Jörg.

(P. S.: Sehr viel Schnee + sehr viel Sonne = ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (12. März 2009)

Was ist denn hier los? Ich habe den Fred auf Seite 2 wiedergefunden...!

Jemand am Samstag bereit für Schnee, Matsch und Schneematsch?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Renè29 (13. März 2009)

Ob Oli und ich morgen fahren steht noch in den Sternen und wenn wird´s  dann wohl kurz vor knapp entschieden.


Gruß René


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. März 2009)

@Jörg:
Ich kann heute erst am späteren Nachmittag und werde dann mit René eine kleinere Runde drehen.
Morgen geht auch nix,bekomme Besuch.


Gruß Oli


----------



## Deleted 141839 (24. März 2009)

servus! ich hab bissle durch den post geschaut, jedoch auf anhieb nix gefunden, desshalb frag ich einfach mal frech in die Runde:

Was sind denn eurer Ansicht nach die schönsten und fetzigsten Single-Trails im Raum Metzingen, Dettingen Erms und Bad Urach?

Ich war öffters mal in Glems und aufm Roßfeld unterwegs, da gibts ja auch nette Tal-Fahrten den Albtrauf runter. Das sind jedoch meist Feldwege und breite Schotterpisten. Gibts auch grad am Albtrauf in der Region schnelle Single-Trail abfahrten? Und wenn ja, wo ungefähr? Googlemaps links wären klasse!


----------



## Teck_Ralf (1. April 2009)

Teck die 2-te

Hallo Kollegen,
war heute das 2-te mal diese Woche auf dem Rad unterwegs; wollte nach fast 2500km auf dem Ergometer nur mal etwas an die Luft. Von Weilheim über Dettingen nach Owen - kurz mal beim Kumpel HALLO gesagt und wollte dann auf der Ebene nach Hause rollen. Doch versehentlich die Teck bis zum Hörnle rauf; dann wollte ich eigentlich den Trail nach Bissingen runter blasen - nur mein  kleiner 16kg Steppenwolf hatte was dagegen; und schon war ich das 2-te mal diese Woche auf meiner Lieblingsburg Teck. Habe zwar 10kg abgespeckt (gegenüber Sommer2008) doch muß ich sagen, dass es mit 127kg nicht viel einfacher ist.
War mal wieder klasse k.o.

LG
Ralf


----------



## pikehunter69 (1. April 2009)

alphawolf schrieb:


> servus! ich hab bissle durch den post geschaut, jedoch auf anhieb nix gefunden, desshalb frag ich einfach mal frech in die Runde:
> 
> Was sind denn eurer Ansicht nach die schönsten und fetzigsten Single-Trails im Raum Metzingen, Dettingen Erms und Bad Urach?
> 
> Ich war öffters mal in Glems und aufm Roßfeld unterwegs, da gibts ja auch nette Tal-Fahrten den Albtrauf runter. Das sind jedoch meist Feldwege und breite Schotterpisten. Gibts auch grad am Albtrauf in der Region schnelle Single-Trail abfahrten? Und wenn ja, wo ungefähr? Googlemaps links wären klasse!



@  alphawolf ,
mußt einfach mal mitfahren wenn die Nürtinger? oder Reutlinger auf tour gehen . Sie werden *sie *dir zeigen............

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (2. April 2009)

@


----------



## Flo4u (3. April 2009)

Trefft Ihr Euch zufällig am Sa vormittag wieder am Bahnhof in Nürtingen?

Angesichts des zu erwartenden Sommerwetters  würd ich mich gerne mit anschließen...

Grus, Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. April 2009)

@Flo:
Bei mir klappt es dieses Wochenende entweder gar nicht oder nur ganz kurzfristig/spontan


----------



## camper69 (3. April 2009)

@Oli

Ist die Franzosenschaukel zusammen gebrochen unter deinem gestähltem Körper..??? oder wie sind deine Beisätze zu interpretieren  

müssen demnächst mal wieder die Alb zusammen unsicher machen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. April 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> @Oli
> 
> Ist die Franzosenschaukel zusammen gebrochen unter deinem gestähltem Körper..??? *oder wie sind deine Beisätze zu interpretieren  *
> 
> müssen demnächst mal wieder die Alb zusammen unsicher machen



Die beziehen sich darauf :[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxfzm9dfqBw"]YouTube - Monty Python - Bicycle Repair Man[/ame]


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. April 2009)

Thanks to god, we have a bicycle repair(wo)man named Uli.
Übrigens sehr geil auch "self defense against fresh fruit, especially against attacks with bananas - genau schon immer meine Empfehlung gewesen!!!
Grüße vom weissen_rausch an die Alb


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. April 2009)

Karfreitag soll das Wetter richtig klasse werden,
wer hätte denn Lust auf eine größere Tour?


----------



## Dude5882 (7. April 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Karfreitag soll das Wetter richtig klasse werden,
> wer hätte denn Lust auf eine größere Tour?



Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin (heute hat eine Erkältung angefangen  ), wäre es eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## Sickgirl (8. April 2009)

Hallo oli und René,
wenn ihr mal Lust auf was neues habt: ich würde am Freitag eine Tour durch den schwäbischen Wald anbieten. Geboten werden einige schöne Abfahrten, die man sich auch erarbeiten muß.
Anfahrt wäre von Stuttgart mit der S3 Richtung Backnang.
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. April 2009)

Hallo Ulrike,
eigentlich wollte Ich einigermaßen vor der Haustür,sprich Nü/Metz/RT fahren,aber alleine(René ist auf Heimaturlaub) will Ich natürlich auch nicht los.
Wo und wann wolltest du denn starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. April 2009)

Wer hat Morgen Lust auf eine schöne Tour auf die Alb?

*Trefpunkt 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*


Gruß Oli


----------



## Alex.xy (12. April 2009)

Danke für die Einladung! Kann aber morgen leider noch nicht so früh starten. Werde es aber versuchen. Sonst schon mal viel Spaß.
Alex


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. April 2009)

Alex.xy schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung! Kann aber morgen leider noch nicht so früh starten. Werde es aber versuchen. Sonst schon mal viel Spaß.
> Alex



Wann könntest du denn los?
Wir sind höchstwahrscheinlich eh nur zu zweit(mit dir wärens drei) und sind zeitlich flexibel!


----------



## Alex.xy (13. April 2009)

Hallo, also alles ab 12:30 bekomme ich hin. Bis später......


----------



## Renè29 (13. April 2009)

Hallo Alex geht klar wir werden warten

René


----------



## OnkelZed (13. April 2009)

I'M BACK!!! 
schon wieder 220km nach zwangspause seit vorletzter woche zurückgelegt. aber die muskeln wollen noch lange nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. also muß ich noch kleinere brötchen backen... habe mich trotzdem vom flugplatz hülben bis karlslinde, hohenneuffen zum beurener fels gequält. überraschenderweise gabs nur einmal einen negativkontakt, aber die habe ich irgendwie schon vermisst.  bin ganz stolz auf mich, dass vom fels runter nur eine kehre hab absteigen müssen... *schulterklopf*

wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?


greetz
zed


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. April 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?
> 
> 
> greetz
> zed


Hallo Edgar,
schön das es dir wieder gut geht,hättest ruhig mit uns fahren können!

Wir waren stellenweise in der gleichen Ecke unterwegs.
Sind unter anderem auch vom Flugplatz Hülben bis E´weiler den Trauftrail entlang,war richtig geil!

@Alex:
Ich hoffe dir hat es *wirklich* Spaß gemacht
und du bist noch gut heim gekommen!


----------



## Alex.xy (15. April 2009)

Hallo Oli, hallo René,

nachdem die Schmerzen in den Beinen jetzt langsam weniger werden kann ich nur sagen: *JA BIN SICHER WIEDER DABEI*.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2009)

@all:
Wie sieht´s denn morgen und/oder übermorgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex.xy (17. April 2009)

Morgen geht bei mir leider nicht aber Sonntag kann ich wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2009)

Alex.xy schrieb:


> Morgen geht bei mir leider nicht aber *Sonntag* kann ich wieder dabei sein.



Prima!
*Wieder 12 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen?*


----------



## Alex.xy (18. April 2009)

Bin dabei, bis morgen


----------



## An der Alb (19. April 2009)

Wisst ihr schon wohin ihr fahren werdet?

Kuriere gerade eigentlich noch eine Grippe aus (die in Verbindung mit meiner Rippenprellung relativ gut kommt ), möchte aber eigentlich gerne wieder auf´s Rad. Ich weiß halt nicht wie weit die Kondition reicht und ob es wirklich Sinn macht schon wieder zu fahren.


----------



## Andi_85 (19. April 2009)

Morgen miteinander 

freut mich zusehen das es hier im Umkreis (Beuren) noch ein paar andere MTBler gibt. 

Da mein altes MTB (Miranda, ca. 7 Jahre alt) in Rente gekommen ist. Und ein Klassenkamerad wegen einer Operation an beiden Handgelenken sich von seinem Cube Stereo Lousie trennen muss. 
Werde ich es ihm demnächst abkaufen. 

Meine Touren waren bis jetzt eigentlich immer beschränkt auf, Burg Hohenneuffen rüber zum Beurener Fels. Ab und zu auch mal oben am Albrand entlang zur Burg Teck. 

Und nun mit dem neuen Radl such ich dann mal nen paar Gleichgesinnte, denen ich mich eventuell am Wochenende anschließen könnte. 

ICQ-Nummer findet ihr im Profil.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. April 2009)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wisst ihr schon wohin ihr fahren werdet?
> 
> Kuriere gerade eigentlich noch eine Grippe aus (die in Verbindung mit meiner Rippenprellung relativ gut kommt ), möchte aber eigentlich gerne wieder auf´s Rad. Ich weiß halt nicht wie weit die Kondition reicht und* ob es wirklich Sinn macht schon wieder zu fahren.*



Das musst du natürlich selber wissen!
Wir sammeln dich aber gerne untwerwegs ein, z.B. an der Hahnweide.

Wir wollen heute eh Richtung Teck/Lenninger Tal,da kannst du jederzeit abbrechen,wenn es je nicht mehr gehen sollte.

Also:

entweder *12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

oder  *ca.12.45-13.00 Uhr an der Hahnweide,*oben am Radweg der von den Bürgerseen hochkommt.


@Andreas:
Bist natürlich auch jederzeit willkommen!

Einfach öfter hier reinschauen oder selber posten,wenn du fährst,dann ergibt sich bestimmt was!

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moesch (23. April 2009)

Hey
Wollt mal anfragen, wie lang Ihr denn immer so ca. fahrt. Also km und hm technisch.
Und wie fahrt Ihr? Weil ich bin jetzt nicht so der Downhill/Trail-Master.
Vor allem mit meinem Cube Analog mit HS33. Ist ja jetzt nicht unbedingt so n "über Stock und Stein-Fahrrad".
Konditionsmäßig bin ich grad im Training nach langer Pause. Neulich nach Donnstetten gefahren, war danach aber ziemlich heftig fertig 

Bin aus Denkendorf und auch recht schnell in Wendlingen oder Nürtingen oder Dettingen oder sonst wo in der Umgebung.


----------



## An der Alb (23. April 2009)

Schade, bei mir hat´s leider nicht geklappt. Konnte am Wochende immer noch nicht fahren. 

War gestern abend nach dem Geschäft kurz auf der Alb (saukalt war´s). Die Rippe schmerzt noch etwas unter "Volllast" und die 3-wöchige Pause merkt man auch.

Vielleicht klappt´s ja irgendwann mal, wenn ihr wieder Richtung Dettingen/Lenningen fahrt.


----------



## Andi_85 (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

so nun hab ich mein Cube. 

Wenn es am *Sonntag* bei schönem Wetter bleibt, würde ich so um *12 Uhr* von Beuren hintenrum den Waldweg hoch zur Burg Hohenneuffen fahren, dann wieder runter am Alptrauf den schmalen Weg am Absprungplatz der Paragleiter vorbei, Richtung Erkenbrechtsweiler. 
Dann Richtung/Durch Hochwang, dort bin ich mal vor ca. 2 Jahren einen schmalen Trail hinuter nach Lenneningen (ging glaube ich auf der rechten Seite der Hochwanger Steige nach unten oder wars zwischen Erkenbrechtsweiler und Hochwang nach Unterlenningen) Wird man aber sicherlich finden. 
Von Lenningen dann Richtung Burg Teck, natürlich ganz hoch.
Hier weiß ich nun leider auch nicht mehr wie ich damals vor 2 Jahren gefahren bin. Wird sich sicherlich auch finden. 
Zum Schluss dann über Brucken zurück nach Beuren (am Waldrand, oberhalb der Bundes-Straße nach Beuren)

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzuradeln?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. April 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so nun hab ich mein Cube.
> 
> ...



Da tät ich doch mitfahren!

*Wie wärs mit 12 Uhr am Tobelweiher?*

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (23. April 2009)

Uhm.. ich wäre Samstag mal wieder am Start. Sonntag bin ich ein bisschen in der Gegend um Ebersbach wandern, da kann ich leider nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Andi_85 (23. April 2009)

Abend,

alles klar Oli, Tobelweiher Sonntag 12 Uhr! 

Bist du diese Strecke schonmal ungefähr gefahren?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. April 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> alles klar Oli, Tobelweiher Sonntag 12 Uhr!
> *
> ...



Die Strecke bin ich genau so sicher noch nicht gefahren,es ist jetzt aber auch nix unbekanntes dabei.

Also 12 am Weiher

@all:Falls noch jemand mit möchte:

*Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*,
eine Stunde sollte bis Beuren locker reichen.


@Ingmar:

Morgen kann ich nicht,sonst hätte ich eine Runde mit dir gedreht.

 Wie sieht es denn bei dir am nächsten(langen)WE aus?


Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Die Strecke bin ich genau so sicher noch nicht gefahren,es ist jetzt aber auch nix unbekanntes dabei.
> 
> Also 12 am Weiher
> 
> ...



ok, alles klar. Drehe wahrscheinlich dann mit Henrik eine Runde. Nächstes WE: mal schauen. U.u. müsste eine Tour am Sa oder So drin sein. Wir schreiben einfach nochmal  

Schönes WE,
Ingmar


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2009)

Doro, Alexander und ich kommen auch - auf der Alb fährt sich´s einfach schöner als am Gardasee.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. April 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doro, Alexander und ich kommen auch - auf der Alb fährt sich´s einfach schöner als am Gardasee.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Wie?Was?
Doch nicht zum Lago??

Das ist natürlich schade.


Na ja,
immerhin haben wir morgen schöne Trails und zwei Burgen bzw.-ruinen zu bieten.


Oh,
und seid bitte halbwegs*pünktlich*,bis zum 
Tobelweiher brauchen wir sicher 45 min!



bis morgen
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (25. April 2009)

Hi Oli,

werde morgen auch kommen und um 11 am Bahnhof sein.

Gruss

Matthias


----------



## Renè29 (26. April 2009)

Letzte Woche hab ich gesehn, wer die ganzen Trails kaputt macht.








Wenn ich wüßte wer das is


----------



## mtbjahn (27. April 2009)

Danke für die schöne Tour! Wir Reutlinger und Tübinger würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr uns im Gegenzug auch mal (wieder) besuchen würdet!
Bitte kopiert die Fotos, die Euch gefallen in den nächsten Tagen auf Eure Festplatte, denn ich muß leider Einiges löschen, um wieder Platz für neue Fotos zu schaffen. Das gilt auch für die anderen Fotos in meinem Benutzeralbum.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## OnkelZed (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

war vorgestern eine echt tolle Tour mit Euch! 
Vielen Dank für die hervorragende Freizeitgestaltung. Bin jederzeit wieder gerne dabei, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme Ausgang. 

@Mark: Sind echt gute Bilder geworden. Da bin ich doch mal froh, im hinteren Feld mitgefahren zu sein. Und mein Gesichtsausdruck ist gar nicht mal so verkrampft.

Habe am Ende übrigens knapp über 1400hm auf 73km und ca. 4300 verbrutzelte kcal bilanzieren können.


Viele Grüße
Edgar


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. April 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hab ich gesehn, wer die ganzen Trails kaputt macht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich helfen - Name Adresse etc. - um brennende Kreuze im Garten aufzustellen. Gegen eine kleine Zuwendung (man muss ja auch leben) gebe ich gerne Auskunft.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Da kann ich helfen - Name Adresse etc. - um brennende Kreuze im Garten aufzustellen. Gegen eine kleine Zuwendung (man muss ja auch leben) gebe ich gerne Auskunft.
> 
> Grüße vom weissen_rausch



Schweig still,Elender!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Mai 2009)

Ich drehe am Sonntag eine Runde.
Wer hat Zeit/Lust?


----------



## Andi_85 (1. Mai 2009)

Moin, 
schon ne Route geplant?
Wäre denk ich mal dabei.

Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Mai 2009)

Ich würde wieder Richtung Hohenneuffen,
dann aber in die andere Richtung an der Kante entlang bis zur Steige.dann weiter nach Hülben(Kante entlang oder über Feld-/Waldwege,je nach Lust und Laune eventueller Mitfahrer).Bei den Uracher Höllenlöchern runter nach Urach.
Dort machen wir eine schöne Pause mit Eis und/oder Cappuccino,bei der wir auch über den Rückweg beratschlagen können.


Treffpunkt wäre Sonntag 11 Uhr in Nürtingen *vor* dem Bahnhof(am Taxistand)

und gegen 12 Uhr am Tobelweiher in Beuren

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (1. Mai 2009)

hi leute, es gibt ne interessensgemeinschaft für stuggi, umgebung und wildbad - seid herzlich eingeladen !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=189

mfg


----------



## Andi_85 (1. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich würde wieder Richtung Hohenneuffen,
> dann aber in die andere Richtung an der Kante entlang bis zur Steige.dann weiter nach Hülben(Kante entlang oder über Feld-/Waldwege,je nach Lust und Laune eventueller Mitfahrer).Bei den Uracher Höllenlöchern runter nach Urach.
> Dort machen wir eine schöne Pause mit Eis und/oder Cappuccino,bei der wir auch über den Rückweg beratschlagen können.
> 
> ...



Hört sich super an!
Bin um 12 Uhr am Tobelweiher.

Habs nun auch mal in die Karte eingetragen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8323
Hoffe ist genehmigt? 

Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Mai 2009)

Ja dann bis morgen!


----------



## Night-Mare (3. Mai 2009)

Bin dann auch 11.00 da.

Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (6. Mai 2009)

War übrigens eine sehr nette runde mit Euch letzten Sonntag. Bis bald!

Jörg.


----------



## OnkelZed (6. Mai 2009)

Grosses YES!!! 

@oli: die 4000 kcal habe ich tatsächlich wieder geknackt, auch wenn ich das ding bei der antriebs- und federelementepflege noch anlassen mußte.


edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (6. Mai 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> War übrigens eine sehr nette runde mit Euch letzten Sonntag. Bis bald!
> 
> Jörg.



Und wie!! Am Samstag habe ich vorraussichtlich wieder Zeit. Wetter soll wohl auch ganz passabel werden.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## asahi (6. Mai 2009)

ich würde mich gerne anschliessen, wo geht es denn los? 

ich wohne in der naehe von nuertingen...

thnx!
asahi


----------



## Andi_85 (6. Mai 2009)

Ohja war ne super Tour am Sonntag!

Wäre natürlich am Samstag auch am Start. Wo soll es langgehen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Mai 2009)

asahi schrieb:


> ich würde mich gerne anschliessen, wo geht es denn los?
> 
> ich wohne in der naehe von nuertingen...
> 
> ...



Hallo asahi,
wir treffen uns (fast) immer *vor *dem Nürtinger Bahnhof.
Termin(vorschläg)e werden hier gepostet,über neue Gesichter freuen wir uns grundsätzlich.


@ all :

Samstag kann Ich erst ab dem frühen nachmittag,
wie wäre es 
*um 14 Uhr am Bahnhof?*

ansonsten müsste ich dieses WE passen,am Sonntag ist Muttertag und biken für mich tabu.


Gruß Oli


----------



## asahi (7. Mai 2009)

hi oli,

die rueckfrage bei meiner liebsten hat ergeben, dass ich aller voraussicht und planung nach am samstag um 14:00 zeit habe und mich gerne anschliesse.

wo solls denn hingehen - ich bin nach dem langen winter leider viel zu fett und unfit...

hoffe, dass es klappt und freue mich schon.

thnx!
asahi


----------



## Andi_85 (7. Mai 2009)

Also bin auch dabei!

@ Oli, falls es um 14 Uhr starten sollte. Dann such bitte nur ne Route raus die so max. 3 Stunden dauert. 


Andreas


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Mai 2009)

Uarg..heute ist in der Wetterprognose für morgen zu lesen: Gewitter.

Nur um nachtmittags eine Runde zu drehen ist es für mich ein bisschen stressig nach Nürtingen zu kommen. :-/ Daher tendiere ich dazu eine kleine Runde zu Hause drehen und wir treffen uns ein anderes mal wieder.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte jetzt doch schon früher!

@Andi &asahi:

Wie sieht es bei euch aus,seid ihr zeitlich flexibel?

Strecke hab ich noch keine im Kopf,das machen wir dann "just in time"

Ach so,Andi:
Kommst du auch zum Bahnhof? dann sind wir richtungsmäßig völlig ungebunden.

@ Ingmar:trotzdem keine Lust?


Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt doch schon früher!
> 
> @Andi &asahi:
> 
> ...



Ab wann kannste denn? Muss mal sehen ob ich das Auto bekomme.. ansonsten wird's mir zu stressig, da ich bis morgen früh in Ebersbach bin (leider ohne Bike  )

EDIT: Ich sollte mir doch noch ein 2.-Rad zulegen. Dann wird eines in Nürtingen und eines in Stuttgart gebunkert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Mai 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ab wann kannste denn?


Ab Sonnenaufgang

keine Ahnung,erst mal abwarten,was Andi und asahi meinen.

Würde aber schon vor dem Mittag los  ------> mehr Zeitpolster und weniger Gewitterrisiko!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Mai 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich sollte mir doch noch ein 2.-Rad zulegen. Dann wird eines in Nürtingen und eines in Stuttgart gebunkert



Hast du Bike-Klamotten mit?
Dann kannst du von René ein Bike haben(vieleicht bissle groß,aber besser als nix),der fährt nämlich definitiv dieses WE nicht.


----------



## Andi_85 (8. Mai 2009)

Jo umso früher umso besser 
Klar komme dann natürlich auch zum Nürtinger Bahnhof!

Andi


----------



## Dude5882 (8. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hast du Bike-Klamotten mit?
> Dann kannst du von René ein Bike haben(vieleicht bissle groß,aber besser als nix),der fährt nämlich definitiv dieses WE nicht.



Das wäre eine Option.  Bikeklamotten habe ich zwar nicht mit, da wird sich aber was auftreiben lassen. Nur beim Helm bzw. Schuhe habe ich bedenken. Könnte ich die gleich mit ausleihen *schiel @ René*?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Mai 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Jo umso früher umso besser
> Klar komme dann natürlich auch zum Nürtinger Bahnhof!
> 
> Andi



Dann würde Ich sagen:

*morgen 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

@asahi:

Ich hoffe das klappt bei dir auch!


Gruß Oli


----------



## asahi (9. Mai 2009)

mist - habe das gestern abend leider nicht mehr gelesen.

11:00 uhr klappt bei mir leider nicht. schade!

vielleicht klappt es ja kommende woche?

thnx!
asahi

oder aber morgen?!?


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Mai 2009)

@ René: Das Rad fährt sich wirklich gut, war positiv überrascht! 

Vielen Dank nochmal für's Ausleihen des Equipments!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Mai 2009)

asahi schrieb:


> mist - habe das gestern abend leider nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> 11:00 uhr klappt bei mir leider nicht. schade!
> 
> ...


Hi asahi,
erstmal sorry wegen der Terminverschiebung!
Wenigstens hast du es noch vorher gelesen und bist nicht umsonst zum Bahnhof!

Also heute geht bei mir nix.

Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich am Dienstag abend eine Runde drehen,so gegen 18 Uhr.Werden ca.30-40 Km und 600-700 Hm werden.

Wie wärs ?

Gruß Oli


@Ingmar:

Hast du bei Canyon schon jemand erreicht?


----------



## asahi (10. Mai 2009)

hi oli,

dienstag hoert sich gut an. sollte aller voraussicht nach klappen - ich freu mich!

in welche richtung soll es denn gehen und wo wollen wir uns treffen?

thnx!
asahi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Mai 2009)

asahi schrieb:


> hi oli,
> 
> dienstag hoert sich gut an. sollte aller voraussicht nach klappen - ich freu mich!
> 
> ...



Hi asahi,
Ich nehme mal an,daß du dein Freak einigermaßen artgerecht bewegen willst.
In diesem Fall würde ich vorschlagen,wir fahren auf kürzestem Weg auf die Alb und nehmen oben den Traufweg unter die Stollen.


Wäre Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Aldi in Oberboihingen ok?


----------



## asahi (11. Mai 2009)

hi oli,

morgen soll es den ganzen tag regnen 

falls dem so ist, wuerde ich unsere tour gerne verschieben.

wie koennen wir uns kurzfristig abstimmen? ich wuerde dir per pn meine mobilnummer senden...

thnx!
asahi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Mai 2009)

asahi schrieb:


> hi oli,
> 
> morgen soll es den ganzen tag regnen
> 
> ...



hallo asahi,verschieben ist bei dem wetter wohl wirklich das beste.
vieleicht klappt es am wochenende!

gruß oli


----------



## asahi (14. Mai 2009)

hiho,

am samstag bin ich im stadion. was ist am sonntag geplant?

thnx!
asahi


----------



## Flo4u (15. Mai 2009)

Hi, habt Ihr morgen etwas geplant - oder solls wieder den ganzen Tag regnen?   

So ein paar Schauer wären mir eigentlich wurscht 

Hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine Albtrauf(Trail)tour...
(Hohen Neuffen, Teck oder ähnliches)

Weiter Richtung Reutlingen (hinter Hohen Neuffen) kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, wäre aber sehr interessiert das kennenzulernen. 
Dort solls ja recht interessante Wege geben?

Wer hätte denn Lust auf ne Tour??

Gruss, Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Mai 2009)

Flo4u schrieb:


> Hi, habt Ihr morgen etwas geplant - oder solls wieder den ganzen Tag regnen?
> 
> So ein paar Schauer wären mir eigentlich wurscht
> 
> ...


Hallo Flo,

Diesmal wird es wohl endlich mit uns klappen!
Morgen soll es größtenteils trocken bleiben(hat ja auch genug geschüttet die letzten Tage).

Wie wäre es,wenn wir uns* in Nürtingen vorm Bahnhof* treffen und Richtung Hohenneuffen fahren?Oben können wir dann den Traufweg lang,gerne auch Richtung Hülben/Urach.

*Wäre 10 Uhr Ok für dich?* (Hab gegen Abend was vor und wäre gerne gegen 16 Uhr wieder daheim)

Gruß Oli



edit: Wird eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo4u (15. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *Nürtingen vorm Bahnhof* * 10 Uhr Ok für dich?* Wird eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht werden .


 
Klasse, Oli!
Bis morgen früh um 10 Uhr zur gemeinsamen Schlammschlacht 
(Wird wohl erheblich mehr als ein bißchen dreckig werden bei diesem Wetter hier)

Gruss, Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Mai 2009)

Flo4u schrieb:


> Klasse, Oli!
> Bis morgen früh um 10 Uhr zur gemeinsamen Schlammschlacht
> Gruss, Flo



Ja supi,bis dann!

@all:

Wer will sich noch etwas schmutzig machen?


----------



## Andi_85 (15. Mai 2009)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren. Aber leider in Engstingen auf nem Volleyballturnier.
Hoffe doch nächstes Wochenende wird auch gefahren? 

Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Mai 2009)

@all:

*Wer wäre denn am Vatertag für eine längere Tour zu haben?*Gerne auch mit alternativem Startpunkt(Metzingen/Reutlingen)

Wettervorhersage sieht sehr gut aus!


@Flo:
War ne schöne Runde gestern,danke für den Anschauungsunterricht in Sachen Fahrtechnik


----------



## Flo4u (17. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Flo:
> War ne schöne Runde gestern,danke für den Anschauungsunterricht in Sachen Fahrtechnik


....die Du auch schon ganz gut nachgeahmt hast. Weiter so, das wird schon  

 War ne (ganz) schöne (schwere) Tour und Danke  fürs Wegezeigen!
Meine Kondition, was horizontal fahrbare Trails angeht ist verbesserungswürdig 
Jetzt müss mer nur schauen, das es nicht wieder 1 Jahr herum bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour dauert.
Ich meld mich, wenn ich wieder mal im Lande bin..

Gruss, Flo


----------



## Chisum (18. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> *Wer wäre denn am Vatertag für eine längere Tour zu haben?*Gerne auch mit alternativem Startpunkt(Metzingen/Reutlingen)


 

Da habe ich großes Interesse. Bin auch ziemlich flexibel. War ja leider schon sehr lange nicht mehr mit euch unterwegs.

Viele Grüße  
Stefan


----------



## pikehunter69 (18. Mai 2009)

@ Oli ,

da melde Ich mal ganz großes Interesse an........................!!!
hoffe nur wir finden nen trail bei all den Wanderern 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## keepcool79 (18. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> *Wer wäre denn am Vatertag für eine längere Tour zu haben?*Gerne auch mit alternativem Startpunkt(Metzingen/Reutlingen)
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi_85 (18. Mai 2009)

Ebenfalls dabei! Egal wo, egal wann 

Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Mai 2009)

Schön,
daß wieder eine größere Truppe zusammen kommt !

Da der Wettermann im Radio vorhin für Donnerstag gegen Abend heftige Gewitter  vorausgesagt hat,würde ich gerne zeitig starten.

*@all:
Wie wäre es denn gegen 10 Uhr/10.15 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen?* 
wäre ein guter Ausgangspunkt Richtung Urach.


Gruß 
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (20. Mai 2009)

Mmh, hallo zusammen! 

Ist das vielleicht gar die Chance für meine Wenigkeit, mich endlich mal für Eure wohlgesonnene Teilnahme bei meiner Guide-Praktika-Tour vor bald zwei  Jahren zu revanchieren?

Urach kenne ich inzwischen ja wie meine Westentasche, von daher würde es sich schon anbieten. Zeit und Lust hätte ich auch; also gebt doch bitte mal Bescheid, ob Ihr an den weniger stark frequentierten aber dafür umso flowigeren Trails rund um die "Ermstal-Metropole" interessiert wärt!


Herzlicher Bikergruß aus Stuttgart,

Uli


----------



## Chisum (20. Mai 2009)

Der Treffpunkt Metzingen 10:15 passt perfekt. Bin dabei.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## keepcool79 (20. Mai 2009)

beat schrieb:


> Urach kenne ich inzwischen ja wie meine Westentasche, von daher würde es sich schon anbieten. Zeit und Lust hätte ich auch; also gebt doch bitte mal Bescheid, ob Ihr an den weniger stark frequentierten aber dafür umso flowigeren Trails rund um die "Ermstal-Metropole" interessiert wärt!
> 
> Uli



@uli

das hört sich ja wunderbar an, denn urach kenne ich fast gar nicht und dich nur vom "hören-sagen". und was bitte schön ist denn ein frauenköpfler?

@oli

ich bin auch für den frühen start, denn ich habe keine lust im regen zu stehen; das ruiniert meine frisur.10 uhr ist gut, 10.15 uhr wird es von alleine.

gruß

doro


----------



## Andi_85 (20. Mai 2009)

Also, bin natürlich auch dabei!

@ Oli
Treffpunkt direkt vorm Bahnhofsgebäude?

Andi


----------



## beat (20. Mai 2009)

@doro: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frauenkopf


----------



## pikehunter69 (20. Mai 2009)

dann sehen wir uns morgen...................... freu mich

*Donnerstag 10.15 Uhr Metzingen vor dem Bahnhof*

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Mai 2009)

@Uli:

Das wär echt klasse,wenn du uns guiden würdest


Bis morgen,ich freu mich!

Oli


----------



## beat (20. Mai 2009)

Super  - das wird ein Fest! 

Grüße


----------



## GrassEater (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere kennt mich noch  Morgen wäre ich endlich mal wieder auch mit am Start und bringen noch einen Flachlandtiroler mit. 

Als Alternative für Bad Urach könnte ich mir auch noch die Wanne Runde vorstellen. Also durch den Stadtwald nach Eningen, dann Richtung Pfullingen rollen, dann entweder die große Runde über Gönningen oder direkt nach Lichtenstein hoch. Flowig wirds dann auf dem Trail rund um Unterhausen. Dann zurück vorbei am Übersberg in Richtung Grasberg. Wenns dann immer noch nicht reicht gehts halt am Trail weiter nach Urach.

Oder wie schon vorgeschlagen direkt rund um Bad Urach, immer wieder gut!

Dann bis morgen! Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Mai 2009)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hoffe der ein oder andere kennt mich noch



Wat?
Wer bist du denn??

Mensch,das ist ja bald anderthalb Jahre her!


bis morgen
Oli


----------



## loretto6 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich werde morgen auch versuchen, zu kommen. Hängt davon ab, ob ich das Rad im Zug mitnehmen kann. Das geht zwar prinzipiell, aber wer weiß, wie viele Leute morgen das Rad mitnehmen wollen. 

Wäre schön, wenn´s klappen würde.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2009)

Moin,moin!
Hat schon mal einer bei wetter.com das Niederschlagsrader angeschaut?

Das ist ja mal lustig!

Egal,dann sind die trails schon nicht so überbevölkert.

bis nachher!!

@Christoph:

Ich denke mal du wirst keine Probleme haben,einen Platz für dein Bike zu finden


----------



## Renè29 (21. Mai 2009)

Oli hast du die Wetterwarnung übersehn,kannst mich memme nennen aber ich fahr heute nicht PUNKT


----------



## beat (21. Mai 2009)

Feuchten guten Morgen allseits! 

Der Wettergott ist heute Vormittag offenbar nicht halb so gnädig, wie die Prognosen hatten vermuten lassen.

So ein Mist! 

Dabei hätte ich a) nach zu vielen Tagen der Abstinenz wahrlich Riesenlust gehabt, endlich mal wieder eine herzhafte Singletrailtour auf der Alb zu fahren und Euch b) gerne auf meinen liebsten Strecken rund um Urach geguidet. 

Bei diesen Verhältnissen macht das aber von meiner Warte aus gesehen (hier in Stuttgart rumort und schüttet es gerade nicht zu knapp) wirklich keinen Sinn und bleibt mir nur übrig, auf eine günstigere Gelegenheit in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft zu hoffen. 


Keep on smiling & schont die Trails!

Grüße an alle

Uli


----------



## Andi_85 (21. Mai 2009)

Klinke mich da auch für heute aus. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrassEater (21. Mai 2009)

Also, ich als Metzinger spiele mal Wettergott. Es hat heute morgen um halb acht fett geregnet und gewittert. Laut Niederschlagsradar ist aber das gröbste vorbei und für mittags ist auch kein Regen mehr angesagt. Jetzt tröpfelt es leicht und von Westen her ist es grau in grau aber nicht schwarz. Ich denke, hoffe, es bleibt erstmal so. Die Trails sind sicher leer ;-)
Aber hier an der Albkante kann sich ja immer schnell was zusammenbrauen... 

Ich werden jedenfalls am Start sein, mal sehen wer alles durchhält.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2009)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Ich werden jedenfalls am Start sein, ....



Dito


----------



## Chisum (21. Mai 2009)

Bin sicher, dass das Wetter besser wird und leiste wie geplant Oli Gesellschaft. René u. A.: Ihr Memmen!

CU Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2009)

Hier hat es mittlerweile aufgehört zu regnen

Falls es sich die ein oder andere Memme doch noch überlegen will....


----------



## loretto6 (21. Mai 2009)

Ach Jungs, ich bewundere Euch. Mir fehlt leider diese Härte. In Tübingen schüttet es und bis ich am Bahnhof bin, bin ich klatschnass. Deswegen bin ich nicht am Start.


----------



## pikehunter69 (21. Mai 2009)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Also, ich als Metzinger spiele mal Wettergott. Es hat heute morgen um halb acht fett geregnet und gewittert. Laut Niederschlagsradar ist aber das gröbste vorbei und für mittags ist auch kein Regen mehr angesagt. Jetzt tröpfelt es leicht und von Westen her ist es grau in grau aber nicht schwarz. Ich denke, hoffe, es bleibt erstmal so. Die Trails sind sicher leer ;-)
> Aber hier an der Albkante kann sich ja immer schnell was zusammenbrauen...
> 
> Ich werden jedenfalls am Start sein, mal sehen wer alles durchhält.



also Mark , Doro und ich sind auch dabei............
bis gleich .

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Golden_Willow (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Kann ich mich mal bei einer Tour von euch anschliessen, würde gerne mal die Gegend von euch näher gerne kennen lernen? Find die Alb einfach schön nur kenne mich leider zu wenig aus!

Grüß aus Sindelfingen Mandy!


----------



## Andi_85 (21. Mai 2009)

Blödes Kugellager. 

Hoffe ihr seit nicht noch nass geworden?



@ Golden_Willow klaro, einfach hier reinschauen und am Treffpunkt aufkreuzen. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## toddel1 (22. Mai 2009)

Hi, Jungens und Mädel!

Die Bilder der heutigen Tour findet ihr hier:  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/82792

Es hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht, und ein bischen "Spielen" durften die Techniker ja auch noch!  

Noch nass geworden???? Ihr konntet Euch hoffentlich gegen 16:30 unterstellen, denn bei mir hat´s neben Starkregen ausserdem noch gehagelt.

CU on trail
Jürgen


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Mai 2009)

Leider sind wir gestern gegen Ende noch SEHR naß geworden. Außerdem war´s auf den Trails teilweise ziemlich dunkel. Insgesamt hat es mir aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (22. Mai 2009)

Oh das wird ne teure Rechnung und nen Platten hinten hatte ich heute schon wieder. 
Der komplette Hinterbau muss zerlegt werden.
Wenn alles klappt sollte es am Mittwoch fertig sein.

Tour war trotzdem super!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Mai 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Oh das wird ne teure Rechnung und nen Platten hinten hatte ich heute schon wieder.
> Der komplette Hinterbau muss zerlegt werden.
> Wenn alles klappt sollte es am Mittwoch fertig sein.
> 
> ...



Dann schmeiß den Nobby Nic ind die Tonne und mach was gescheites drauf,auf die paar Euro kommts dann auch net mehr an


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5939173#post5939173


----------



## OnkelZed (23. Mai 2009)

hallole,

noch jemand nicht auf dem bike und im forum unterwegs? meine holde hat grad keine lust auf biken und alleine machts net so spass.... 


greetz
edgar


----------



## Skar (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich, der Flachlandtiroler vom 21.5 bedanke  mich für die Gastfreundschaft (und die Heimatkunde! ). War ne nette Tour!

Bin dann mit dem Herrn Grasseater noch 2 weitere Touren an den Folgetagen gefahren. Sehr nette Gegend zum biken habt ihr da! Nur Serpentinen muss ich noch üben bevor ich wiederkomme.. Und nächstes mal werde ich auch mit mehr Grip am Hinterrad auflaufen, soviel ist klar. 
Besonders die Tour nach Burg Lichtenstein und an der Alb-Kante zurück fand ich spitze. Wer sie nicht kennt, der sollte den Herrn Grasseater zwingen sie preiszugeben. Spitzentour und verdammt anstrengend  

Also vielen Dank und beste Grüße,

Christian/Skar/Flachlandtiroler


----------



## Andi_85 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

sodele mein Radl ist nun wieder Einsatzbereit. 
Kosten: 88 â¬ = Lager+Schlauch 26 â¬ und Reparatur 62 â¬
Das Lager war so zerbrÃ¶selt, hat anscheinend ne halbe Stunde gebraucht bis er es drauÃen gehabt hatte, fast hÃ¤tte er mir nen neuen Hinterbau bestellt. 

Hat jemand schon am Wochenende (Sonntag oder Montag) evtl. auch am Freitag, ne Tour geplant?

GruÃ
Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Mai 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sodele mein Radl ist nun wieder Einsatzbereit.
> Kosten: 88  = Lager+Schlauch 26  und Reparatur 62 
> ...



Jaja,ist halt ein teures Hobby.

Freitag Nachmittag können wir gern eine Runde drehen,falls das Wetter mit macht.

Wäre 16 Uhr in Neuffen am Kreisverkehr ok?


----------



## Andi_85 (27. Mai 2009)

Hey Oli,

jup leider hat jedes Hobby seinen Preis. Hätte ja sogar mit noch einer höheren Betrag gerechnet.

also da ich gerade 2 Wochen Ferien/Urlaub habe.  
Kann ich mich voll und ganz nach dir richten.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Mai 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> jup leider hat jedes Hobby seinen Preis. Hätte ja sogar mit noch einer höheren Betrag gerechnet.
> 
> ...


Ok,dann 16 Uhr Neuffen am Kreisverkehr!

Bis dann,
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (28. Mai 2009)

Oh man bekomme nun die Kriese.

Heute ne kleine Tour oben rum am Albtrauf gemacht.
Und jetzt rate mal was nun wieder ist.

Das gleiche Kugellager hat sich wieder verabschiedet?
Und du kennst ja die Strecke dort oben von der Strecke darf sich doch kein Kugellager verabschieden oder Kann es sein das die Kugellager unterdimensioniert sind?

Werde gleich morgen früh mal wieder zum Höfle dackeln.
Mal schauen was der nun dazu sagt.

Kann ja nur hoffen das er gleich mehrere Lager bestellt hat.
Und mir bis 16 UHr eins reindrücken kann. Ansonst ist wieder das ganze Wochenende versaut. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Dude5882 (29. Mai 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Oh man bekomme nun die Kriese.
> 
> Heute ne kleine Tour oben rum am Albtrauf gemacht.
> Und jetzt rate mal was nun wieder ist.
> ...



Bei einer Tour das Lager kaputt bekommen?? Respekt! Allerdings scheinen bei Cube öfter Lagerprobleme aufzutauchen, wenn man hier ein bisschen im Forum stöbert. Dass jedoch das Lager so bald das Zeitliche segnet ist schon krass. Montagefehler oder falsches Lager schätze ich mal.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Andi_85 (29. Mai 2009)

Das Lager ist ja letzte Woche am Donnerstag auf der Tour Metzingen - Bad Urach schonmal zerbröselt.
Mittwoch wieder bekommen und gestern ne Tour gemacht, 20 cm Sprung, knacks. Vom Lagermantel kaum noch was übrig. (siehe Bilder)

Höfle meint das sich vielleicht auch etwas an der Hinterschwinge verzogen haben könnte.
Sie werden mal Cube anrufen und nachfragen. Hoffe ja nicht das es eingeschickt werden muss.

Ist ja nen gebrauchtes, 1,5 Jahre alt, das ich von einem Klassenkameraden bekommen habe. Cube gibt ja nach meinem wissen 5 Jahre Garantie. Höfle meint nun das dies bei einem gebrauchten Cube problematisch sein könnte, wenn nun jetzt irgendwas am Rahmen wäre. Stimmt das? Weiß das vielleicht jemand?

*Edit:* Gerade nen Anruf vom Händler bekommen. Radl wird am Dienstag von Cube abgeholt. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Andreas,

als Du den Snake-Bite hattest, war Dein Hinterbau jedenfalls verzogen. Der Abstand der Ausfallenden war um ca. 5mm zu groß. Ob das Folge oder Ursache des Lagerschadens war, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Hast Du die Schraube auf Foto 1 selbst gelöst oder ist das während des Fahrens von alleine passiert? Falls zuletzt nur das Lager und nicht die Schraube getauscht wurde, könnte eventuell auch die Schraube das Problem sein (z.B. verbogen, Fertigungsfehler, fehlende Schraubensicherung (Loctite)).
Ich würd´ den Rahmen einschicken (lassen) und mir bei Oli und/oder Rene ein Rad ausleihen oder kaufen. Die beiden müßten (zumindest zusammen) eigentlich genug gebrauchte Teile dafür haben und von der Körpergröße müßten ihre Rahmen Dir auch passen. Ein zweites Rad in Form eines Hardtails ist (vor allem bei Deinem Gewicht) schon sinnvoll, wenn man viel und hart (schweres Gelände) fährt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Andi_85 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mark,

die Schraube habe ich selbst nicht gelöst. Da sich die Gegenschraube verabschiedet hatte (gebrochen). Deswegen konnte ich die Schraube auf der Außenseite auch herausziehen ohne aufzuschrauben.

Hatte dies mit dem Abstand beim Händler ja auch gesagt er meinte dies wäre normal.

Naja wie schon geschrieben, am Dienstag wird es abgeholt. Dann mal abwarten was ist. Bis nächsten Freitag müsste ich ja sicherlich bescheid wissen.

Oh und nen zweites Radl kann ich mir leider zurzeit nicht leisten. Armer Schüler. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Andi,
das ist natürlich schei$$e!
Sieh zu das du die Kiste los wirst,wenn sie repariert ist.Offensichtlich ist das Ding mit unserer Gewichtsklasse trotz Freigabe überfordert!

Das Bike von René und mir hat zwar kein Image,funktioniert dafür aber einwandfrei und hält meine reichlich 100 Kgheulohne Probleme seit über 1000 größtenteils ziemlich ruppigen Kilometern aus.(und nein,ich bekomme keine Provision von Decathlon!)

Der René hat übrigens noch nen Hardtailrahmen mit LX Kurbel und Sattelstütze rumliegen.Sattel,Lenker und Vorbau müsste sich auch noch auftreiben lassen,mit dem Rest sieht es allerdings schlecht aus.

Ich hätte noch ein ungefedertes Stahlbike von 1990(!),das aber erstens im Gelände definitiv keinen Spaß macht und zweitens praktisch schon an den Ingmar verkauft ist (als Stadtschlampe)

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (29. Mai 2009)

:0)


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Mai 2009)

ich sag nur:
Liteville oder Giant - da gibts sowas net!


----------



## Andi_85 (29. Mai 2009)

Naja also das Cubchen gefällt mir schon und dran gewöhnt hab ich mich nun auch. 
Jetzt mal schauen was rauskommt. Vielleicht isses ja ne Verzogene Schwinge? Müsste doch auch unter Garantie fallen, gehört doch auch zum Rahmen oder?
Und wegen dem Gewicht mach ich mir keine Sorge, laut Cube-Seite sind alle Rahmen bis 110 kg ausgelegt! Und selbst das ist ja noch vom Hersteller ein Sicherheitsmaß da hat es dann sicherlich noch bis oben hin 5-10 kg Spielraum.
Und ich selbst wiege so um die 98 kg. 

Ach und mit nem Hardtail könnt ihr mich jagen 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2009)

Ja dann hoffen wir mal daß du nicht gar so lange ohne Bike bist.

So,und jetzt drehe ich mit dem René eine Runde.


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Mai 2009)

ich frag mal so in die Runde - ob übers lange WE Tourmäßig was geplant wird - wobei bei mir vor allem Montag net schlecht ausschaut.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ich frag mal so in die Runde - ob übers lange WE Tourmäßig was geplant wird - wobei bei mir vor allem Montag net schlecht ausschaut.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Montag geht bei mir nicht,aber wir können *morgen *eine Runde drehen!
*
11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen?*

Gruß 
Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Oli, das ist bei mir leide net drin, bin ab 15-16 Uhr auf ner Geburtstagsfeier - schade.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Montag geht bei mir nicht,aber wir können *morgen *eine Runde drehen!
> *
> 11 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen?*
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt,

René und Ich fahren morgen fremd und machen eine Tour in der Geislinger Ecke mit Britta ,Hebbe,Frederick und(wenn ich das richtig überrissen habe) noch ein paar "Ulmern"

Falls noch wer Interesse hat:

*Treffpunkt 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Amstetten*

Gruß Oli


----------



## asahi (31. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ist denn ne tour für morgen (= montag, 01.06.09) geplant?

würde mich gerne anschliessen...

thnx!
asahi


----------



## Danny_biker09 (1. Juni 2009)

Servus,

ich würde au gerne mal mitfahren, neue strecken tun au mal gut und natürlich au neue nette leute.

also wann steht die nächste Ausfahrt an?

würde mich freuen!

grüßle danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MansoN84 (5. Juni 2009)

@all..bin neu hier und hätt mal ne frage..
und zwar seh ich in letzter zeit immer wieder 2 biker(downhill/freeride) auf dem parkplatz zwischen nürtingen und grötzingen in dem waldstückle und wollt gern wissen ob man da irgendwo bissle biken kann??muss nix großartiges sein da ich erst seit kurtzem ein bike hab(seither auto beine brauchen wieder übung)
danke schon mal
mfg Manson


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute, geht was bei Euch am Wochenende?


----------



## Renè29 (12. Juni 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, geht was bei Euch am Wochenende?



Hallo Henrik 
Oli und Ich sind grad in Oberstdorf für 3 Tage wird mit uns also nix.

Gruß René


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Juni 2009)

schade-was macht ihr den dort?


----------



## Renè29 (13. Juni 2009)

Biken auf Super Trails ech genial hier, zusammen mit Mark Doro und Heppe.
Oli hatte gestern auch ein Superabgang leider wollte er das für die Kamera nicht wiederholen außer blauen Flecken gehts ihm aber gut.

Gruß René


----------



## weisser_rausch (13. Juni 2009)

na dann viel Spass - und vorsichtiger fahren - nicht ganz so zügig - vor allem Oli.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Juni 2009)

@ all:
Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Tour?

Treffpunkt 13 Uhr oder später,vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen

Regenrisiko liegt bei 20%,was besseres bekommt man dieses WE nicht.


Gruß Oli,
dessen ehemals blaue Flecken mittlerweile in den schillernsten Farben leuchten.


----------



## Andi_85 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi,

mein Radl ist nun auch wieder da. Mit einem nagelneuem Hinterbau.  Nur was jetzt das Problem war konnte mir der Händler auch nicht sagen. Von Cube lag leider kein Schreiben bei. Ging aber alles auf Kulanz.

Aber da ich dieses Wochenende am Aileswasensee Rettungswache habe. Geht es bei mir erst nächstes Wochenende. Sonntag? 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Nürtinger,

weils bei euch grad so ruhig ist, dacht ich lass ich mal nen Gruß hier 
Würd gern mal wieder bei euch mit fahren, auch gerne ab Nürtingen...

LG 
Gina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (29. Juni 2009)

Hey,

also wenn am Wochenende ne Tour stattfindet. Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei. 

*EDIT:* Mist gerade gesehen das ich diese Wochenende ab 13 Uhr wieder Rettungswache im Neuffener Freibad habe. 

Notiz: Ich brauch nen längeres Weekend!! 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Regina, 
das kommende WE wäre ich Samstag (nachmittag) oder Sonntag (ganztägig) für eine Tour zu haben.

Mal abwarten,ob sich noch weitere Interessenten einfinden.

Gruß Oli

@Andi:"hätsch ebbes gscheits glernt"


----------



## Dude5882 (1. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo Regina,
> das kommende WE wäre ich Samstag (nachmittag) oder Sonntag (ganztägig) für eine Tour zu haben.
> 
> Mal abwarten,ob sich noch weitere Interessenten einfinden.
> ...



Samstag Nachmittag: Sollte klappen!  Lohnt nu auch wegen einem halben Tag zu kommen, da die Anfahrt aufgrund von Wohnsitzverlagerung erheblich kürzer geworden ist


----------



## Sommersprosse (1. Juli 2009)

ich kann Sa und So......


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juli 2009)

Dann würde ich sagen:

*Sa um 14 Uhr vorm Bahnhof(Taxistand) in Nürtingen*

Gruß Oli


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juli 2009)

Mittlerweile haben sich meine Eltern für Sonntag angekündigt...gugga was des Mädle so macht.. 
...ich könnt daher nur am Samstag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juli 2009)

Huch, das hat sich grad überschnitten ..

ok, Samstag passt


----------



## OnkelZed (3. Juli 2009)

dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei sein kann. 
14:00 stehen schon noch?


greetz
edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juli 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei sein kann.
> *14:00 stehen schon noch?*
> 
> 
> ...



Freilich!

bis nachher
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (4. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Freilich!
> 
> bis nachher
> Oli



Alles klar!


----------



## OnkelZed (7. Juli 2009)

Damit es hier nicht ganz so ruhig wird... 
Sind hoffentlich noch alle gut heimgekommen.











Greetz
Edgar


----------



## Moesch (8. Juli 2009)

Hm, dann wollt ich mich auch mal melden.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und Danke dass Ihr immer auf mich gewartet habt, vor allem Du, Edgar 

MfG 

Moritz


----------



## Sommersprosse (8. Juli 2009)

ui, da habt ihr beiden ja noch ne ganz schöne Ecke hinten dran gehängt!!!
War echt ne schöne Tour....und meine Durchschnittsherzfrequenz war auch nur unwesentlich höher als deine Edgar *hüstel* .. ....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Juli 2009)

Ja war eine nette Runde !
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch für meine zeitweise Orientierungslosigkeit entschuldigen(ist das schon das Alter).Wahrscheinlich komme ich irgendwann auch mal im Radio(...wurde zuletzt gestern nachmittag gesehen und irrt vermutlich hilflos umher...).


----------



## Andi_85 (8. Juli 2009)

Aaaah will auch wieder  Ich rost hier in der Schule noch ein. 
Wochenende was geplant?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## OnkelZed (8. Juli 2009)

@Moritz: Hast Dich sehr tapfer gehalten. Bis heim hattest Du bestimmt noch mal knapp +10km und 100hm. Respekt! 
Wir hatten dafür am Ende auch den doppelten Km-Trailspass.

@Oli: Sei froh, dass es bei Dir jetzt erst kommt. Ich brauch jetzt schon GPS. Habe die Tour mit den Trails irgendwo an der Hülbener Steige Richtung Bad Urach aufs Navi gespielt. Müssen wir irgendwann nur mal abfahren.
Habt Ihr auf dem Rückweg nach Nürtingen noch einen der Pfade runter genommen?

@Regina: Probiere mal, diese zu toppen. 



Wartet am Samstag auf mich, wenns keinen Dauerschiff gibt. Peak war übrigens die Skischanze (Onstmettingen?).


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moesch (8. Juli 2009)

Hehe joa, wurde abends dann mit Grillen belohnt.
Viel Spaß am Samstag...


Hm, hab nen neuen Schlappen gekauft, aber 2.35 Albert ist jetzt doch bisschen zu breit für den Rahmen. Hätt mich vielleicht vorher informieren sollen. Naja jetzt weiß ich das wenigstens. 
Braucht jemand von euch oben erwähnten 2.35 Albert(nicht faltbar)? Oder auch auf Lager? Für 15 Öhren würde ich ihn hergeben.

Gruß

Moritz


----------



## Moesch (10. Juli 2009)

Sry 4 Doppelpost, aber hab den Reifen jetzt einfach umgetauscht.
Also kein Reifen zum Angebot


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2009)

Moesch schrieb:


> Sry 4 Doppelpost, aber hab den Reifen jetzt einfach umgetauscht.
> Also kein Reifen zum Angebot



Denn solltest du natürlich umgehend testen,
zum beispiel *morgen!*

@all:
Ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Tour machen,wir können auch früher los als letzte Woche

mein Vorschlag:

*12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

@Edgar: viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen!!


Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (10. Juli 2009)

Hey ho,

bei mir wird's morgen nichts, ich muss mich mal um die Fertigstellung meines Zimmers, den Einkauf sowie meinen Anteil am Haushalt kümmern. Unter der Woche komme ich zu nix.

Viel Spaß den Fahrern und hoffentlich halbwegs trockenes Wetter.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Denn solltest du natürlich umgehend testen,
> zum beispiel *morgen!*
> 
> @all:
> ...



Habe eben mit René telefoniert,der kommt morgen aus dem "Heimaturlaub" zurück und möchte unbedingt mitfahren(vermutlich ist er nach zwei Wochen mit dem Straßenrad auf Trailentzug).

Deshalb wird das Ganze *verschoben auf 15 Uhr!!*

Gruß Oli


----------



## Moesch (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nicht am Start, weil ich mit dem Rad nach Bad Liebenzell zu nem Kumpel fahr und bis Sonntag bleib.

Have fun!


----------



## Andi_85 (10. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Habe eben mit René telefoniert,der kommt morgen aus dem "Heimaturlaub" zurück und möchte unbedingt mitfahren(vermutlich ist er nach zwei Wochen mit dem Straßenrad auf Trailentzug).
> 
> Deshalb wird das Ganze *verschoben auf 15 Uhr!!*
> 
> Gruß Oli



Hm 15 Uhr.
Wie lang hättet ihr denn dann vor zu radeln?


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hm 15 Uhr.
> Wie lang hättet ihr denn dann vor zu radeln?
> 
> 
> ...



Wird eine eher kürzere Runde,abends ist bei uns Feuerwehrfest


----------



## Andi_85 (10. Juli 2009)

Oki, sollte halt auch so um 18 Uhr wieder daheim sein.

Bin dann morgen auch dabei. 


Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Oki, sollte halt auch so um 18 Uhr wieder daheim sein.
> 
> Bin dann morgen auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Das passt,viel später wollte ich auch nicht daheim sein.
Bis Morgen!!


----------



## OnkelZed (10. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Wünsche Oli. Kann ich gebrauchen. Die Strecke wird ganz schön feucht werden. Gibt mal ein bißchen Abwechslung zu den ganzen wärmeren Vorjahren. 


Edgar


----------



## OnkelZed (18. Juli 2009)

ist hier ganz schön ruhig geworden... 
sind alle nach reutlingen übergelaufen? naja, wetter ist ja wie zur monsunzeit.
wens interessiert, habe ein paar albstadtbilder im album. für die wenigen trainings-km bin ich mit 2min30sec schlechter als 2008 gar nicht son unzufrieden.


greetz
edgar


----------



## panzer-oddo (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da es bei euch scheinbar ein bisschen ruhiger geworden ist, misch ich mich auch mal ein, ich hoffe ich darf das- Urach, Metzingen und Neuffen zählt auch zu unserm Tourengebiet .

Unverschämterweise mach ich auch gleich mal ein bisschen Werbung:

Am 31.07.09 findet der 1. Mehrstetter SauHeld-Cup statt (der Name bezieht sich auf ein Gewann...), das ist ein "kleines" 2-Stunden Teamrennen für 2er-Teams. 
Ausschreibung, Streckenbeschreibung, Streckenprofil und einen Flyer der Veranstaltung findet ihr auf http://wsv-mehrstetten.de unter´Downloads´. 

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, ein paar von Euch begrüßen zu dürfen!

Grüße von der Alb,

ali


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juli 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da es bei euch scheinbar ein bisschen ruhiger geworden ist, misch ich mich auch mal ein, ich hoffe ich darf das- Urach, Metzingen und Neuffen zählt auch zu unserm Tourengebiet .
> 
> ...


Hallo Ali!
Mir ist es nach Mehrstetten erstens zu weit,und zweitens habe ich meine Rennkarriere nach dem ersten und einzigen Rennen(*letzter* Platz) wieder beendet.

btw. :Viel ist bei uns wirklich nicht mehr los


Gruß und eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung

Oli


----------



## Andi_85 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi,

dieses Wochenende etwas geplant?


Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dieses Wochenende etwas geplant?
> 
> ...


*
Sonntag!!

Treffpunkt gegen 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Gruß Oli


----------



## panzer-oddo (22. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo Ali!
> Mir ist es nach Mehrstetten erstens zu weit,und zweitens habe ich meine Rennkarriere nach dem ersten und einzigen Rennen(*letzter* Platz) wieder beendet.
> 
> btw. :Viel ist bei uns wirklich nicht mehr los
> ...



Hallo Oli,

besten Dank für die guten Wünsche! 

Falls Du es dir doch noch überlegen solltest und für alle anderen hier: 
Bei unserem Rennen sollte eindeutig der Spaßfaktor im Vordergrund stehen!
Natürlich darf man auch richtig racen, sofern man nicht mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen die Konkurenz vom Radel holzt

Das Rennen findet im Rahmen der 28. Mehrstetter Sportwoche statt, somit gibt auch ein "Rahmenprogramm" mit Grill, Weizenstand und Barbetrieb

gruß ali


----------



## alböhi (23. Juli 2009)

fein - wie wär´s mit teck, rauber und wielandstein 

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (23. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> btw. :Viel ist bei uns wirklich nicht mehr los


Dann hättsch joa Zeit moal doa zum gucka^^

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6157226#post6157226

Griaß nach Nürdinga näbaa dr Alb

Britta aus Ox vorm Allgäu


PS. Und der halbschwäbisch sprechende, Team-Gel-kollege soll auch gleich mitguggen


----------



## Night-Mare (23. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Viel ist bei uns wirklich nicht mehr los



Sorry, Sommerzeit - Reisezeit.

Bin schon fast wieder weg. Aber es wird wieder besser. Versprochen!

Jörg.


----------



## Andi_85 (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt sollte es am Sonntag nur nich Gewittern!
Hier in Schömberg geht gerade die Welt unter. 


Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> fein - wie wär´s mit teck, rauber und wielandstein
> 
> gruss andreas



Falsche Reihenfolge!
Aber an sich eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## Moesch (25. Juli 2009)

Hoi 

Wollt kurz fragen:
Wie lang/weit hattet Ihr denn so ungefähr vor, am Sonntag zu fahren?
Evtl. würde ich mitkommen. Wie siehts mit der Schwierigkeit aus?
Bin ja nicht grad der Schnellste 

Gruß

Moritz


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Juli 2009)

Moesch schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> Wollt kurz fragen:
> Wie lang/weit hattet Ihr denn so ungefähr vor, am Sonntag zu fahren?
> ...



Naja,bestimmt nicht weiter als du letztes mal mit dem Edgar gefahren bist,allerdings werden es sicher ein paar Hm mehr.
Und was die "Schwierigkeit"angeht: Der Mensch wächst an seinen Aufgaben

Ich würde sagen,bis Sonntag!

Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (25. Juli 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Naja,bestimmt nicht weiter als du letztes mal mit dem Edgar gefahren bist (...)



Hallo Oli,

ich fasse das mal als Kompliment auf. 
Will mich hiermit auch für morgen ankündigen. Frau hat wohl keine Lust, dieses WE zu biken (und schon gar keine Trails).
Gegen 12:00 heißt dann wohl, ich soll pünktlich sein. Werde mich bemühen... Freu mich!


Bis morgen
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (26. Juli 2009)

moin folks,

könnt ihr bitte meinen zug noch " derwarten "?!

Reutlingen Hbf  
 So, 26.07.09ab 11:48  pünktlich  Nürtingen  So, 26.07.09an 12:04  pünktlich
gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Juli 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> moin folks,
> 
> könnt ihr bitte meinen zug noch " derwarten "?!
> 
> ...



@lböhi:
Wenn Du willst, hol´ ich Dich in ca. zwanzig Minuten ab. 
@Oli:
Falls Kai auch bei mir mitfahren will, kann´s trotzdem sein, daß wir etwas verspätet in Nürtingen sind.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (26. Juli 2009)

ich lieg scho daheim auf´m sofa und verdau meine spare-rip´s.

des war ja mal wieder richtig klasse heut.

respekt für andy, der hatte heut kehrwoch.

letz fetz


----------



## GrassEater (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kommt am Samstag mit auf eine Tour? Start um 11 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof. 
Würde gerne mal wieder in Richtung Teck zu einer Tagestour aufbrechen. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juli 2009)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer kommt am Samstag mit auf eine Tour? Start um 11 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof.
> Würde gerne mal wieder in Richtung Teck zu einer Tagestour aufbrechen.
> ...



Bin nicht da


----------



## OnkelZed (31. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem frau morgen arbeitet, kann ich den tag mit einer tagestour verbringen. 

wollte so gegen 09:00 bis 10:00 los und richtung dettingen/erms und weiter zum oberen stausee bei glems.

hat noch jemand bock drauf? gerne lasse ich mich auch zu anderen tageszielen überzeugen...


greetz
edgar


----------



## OnkelZed (31. Juli 2009)

sodele,

09:15 morgen ab bahnhof nürtingen ist fix! wer noch mit möchte, gerne... 


greetz
edgar


----------



## luca 2002 (1. August 2009)

@Edgar
Danke fürs guiden. Gute Mischung aus Anstiegen, Trails und Asphaltgeheize  Da schmeckt auch das Weizen danach. Gruß aus der BB-Ecke


----------



## OnkelZed (2. August 2009)

gern geschehen!  jederzeit wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khsi (5. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier.
Welche Altersgruppe seit ihr eigentlich?
Ich bin 46.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## OnkelZed (5. August 2009)

wenn ich mal für alle hier sprechen darf:
hier ist jeder willkommen, der ein bißchen spass auf dem bike und der alb (auch auf trails) sucht.  und das altersunabhängig. 20er, 30er und 40er sind hier gut unter einen hut gebracht und auch schon unterwegs gewesen.

ist die letzten tage nur etwas ruhig geworden. ist halt urlaubszeit und ich komme unter der woche derzeit zu nicht gerade vielen trainings(höhen)kilometern.

einfach mal die posts zwecks ausfahrten (überwiegend am wochenende) verfolgen und mitradeln. rennen werden weniger gefahren, schätze so ca. 15-17 km/h-schnitt mit pausen und ca. 800-1200hm, wenns gut reinpasst.


grüße
edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2009)

Ist irgendwer dieses WE unterwegs?
bei mir wirds statt Alpen doch "nur" Alb.

Egal ob Sa. oder So.
Uhrzeit und Startpunkt sind mir auch relativ wurscht,ich bin flexibel.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (7. August 2009)

Hätte zwar Zeit, eine Runde zu drehen, aber leider machen mir meine Halsschmerzen einen Strich durch die Rechnung.. 

Viel Spaß Euch,
Ingmar


----------



## Freecastle (7. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da es mich auf 01.09. Beruflich nach Nürtingen verschlägt und ich definitiv das Biken nicht aufgeben will, würde es mich mal interessieren ob man sich euch Problemlos anschliessen kann wenn mal wieder eine Ausfahrt ansteht.

Jedoch muss ich nach dem Umzug eh erstmal wieder Kondition tanken. Mein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein hat mich nun schon 4 Wochen aus dem Rythmus 
geschmissen ....

Fahrt ihr bei euren Touren eher Waldautobahnen oder kommen die Trails nicht zu kurz (hoch wie runter) ????


Viele Grüße aus Freiburg (Trail-Wonderland)

Christian


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2009)

Hallo Christian,natürlich kannst du dich uns anschließen!

Wir fahren auch am liebsten trails,haben jedoch einen gewissen Anfahrtsweg und Waldautobahnen sowie z.T.Asphaltabschnitte lassen sich nicht vermeiden.

Komm dann einfach mit und mach dir selber ein Bild!

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (7. August 2009)

Hi oli-also nicht in den Alpen unterwegs-fein. Am Sonntag schicken ich und ein RBT-Kollege unsere Mädels zu einem Bike-Seminar (Fahrtechnik und Schrauben) - vielleicht zeigen sie uns dann ja wo`s langgeht.
Da brauchen wir natürlich ein Herrenprogramm und haben uns überlegt, entweder bei uns in der Gegend ne größere Runde zu machen oder vielleicht kann ich Martin auch für die Alb begeistern. Ggf. könnten wir uns dann ja für Sonntag auf der Alb zusammenschließen, wenns Wetter passt - sollte dann aber was Feines zum Fahren sein-also einiges Technisches - z.B. rund um Urach oder Teck/Breitenstein.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi oli-also nicht in den Alpen unterwegs-fein. Am Sonntag schicken ich und ein RBT-Kollege unsere Mädels zu einem Bike-Seminar (Fahrtechnik und Schrauben) - vielleicht zeigen sie uns dann ja wo`s langgeht.
> Da brauchen wir natürlich ein Herrenprogramm und haben uns überlegt, entweder bei uns in der Gegend ne größere Runde zu machen oder vielleicht kann ich Martin auch für die Alb begeistern. Ggf. könnten wir uns dann ja für Sonntag auf der Alb zusammenschließen, wenns Wetter passt - sollte dann aber was Feines zum Fahren sein-also einiges Technisches - z.B. rund um Urach oder Teck/Breitenstein.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Ja das hört sich doch gut an!

Melde dich noch mal wenn du genaueres weißt!
Soll Sonntag zwar ab und an regnen,aber das würde mich jetzt nicht stören.


----------



## GrassEater (7. August 2009)

@ Oli: Fährst du morgen? Ich wollte morgen vor dem Gewitter los. Würde am liebsten schon um 10 Uhr starten. Ab Nürtingen? Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2009)

GrassEater schrieb:


> @ Oli: Fährst du morgen? Ich wollte morgen vor dem Gewitter los. Würde am liebsten schon um 10 Uhr starten. Ab Nürtingen? Gruß Flo


Bin dabei!!
*10 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## GrassEater (7. August 2009)

Ok, bis morgen dann!

Also für alle die noch mitkommen:

*Samstag 10 Uhr, Bahnhof Nürtigen.*

Ich denke es geht Richtung Alb, ich würde gerne mal wieder die Teck rauf. Dann auf der anderen Seite vom Lenniger Tal nochmal die Alb hoch und von da aus wieder Richtung Nürtingen zurück. Ich werde dann die Abfahrt ins Uracher Tal Richtung Metzingen nehmen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. August 2009)

Hi Oil-also unsere pläne sehen für Sonntag folgendermaßen aus-wir werden uns die Trails rnd um Bad Urach vorknöpfen-Dh in der Nähe der Wasserfälle und auch Buckleter kapf bezwingen. Ich denke wir werden so gegen 10:30 bei den Uracher Wasserfällen eintreffen. Wenn also jemand dazustossen will-bitte bescheid geben.
Gruß Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Oil-also unsere pläne sehen für Sonntag folgendermaßen aus-wir werden uns die Trails rnd um Bad Urach vorknöpfen-Dh in der Nähe der Wasserfälle und auch Buckleter kapf bezwingen. Ich denke wir werden so gegen 10:30 bei den Uracher Wasserfällen eintreffen. Wenn also jemand dazustossen will-bitte bescheid geben.
> Gruß Henrik



Sorry,da muss ich passen.
War heute schon unterwegs und mich hats ganz schön geschlaucht.
Bis Urach bräuchte ich sicher 1 1/2 Std.und ich wäre schon platt,bevor die eigentliche Tour los geht.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und vor allem,das es trocken bleibt!


Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. August 2009)

könnts ja mit dem Auto kommen-oder dem Zug. Wo wart´s denn heute?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> könnts ja mit dem Auto kommen-oder dem Zug. Wo wart´s denn heute?



Ich habe grad nur einen Smart(das große Auto hat meine Frau)da müsste ich das Bike in sämtliche Einzelteile zerlegen.
Zug nach Urach ist mir zu umständlich.

Wir waren heute im Lenninger Tal und sind auf beiden Seiten je einmal hoch,
Hat mir echt gut gereicht.
 Ich bin in letzter Zeit relativ wenig gefahren und habe ausserdem noch ein paar Urlaubskilo zusätzlich zu schleppen.

Ich denke ich würde euch morgen nur bremsen.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle ich wäre in dem Zustand tatsächlich in die Alpen -


----------



## alböhi (8. August 2009)

@ oli : die jag wire sind spitze. 
grad fürbisnachhintendurchgehend verlegt-
richtig krasser unterschied zu den normalen hüllen 

ich würde mal sagen  bei dem preis ein muss - ab 90 kg gesamtgewicht und grad bei scheiben über 160 mm.

die werd ich nun auch bei v-brakes verbauen.

top tip

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2009)

freut mich,das ich dir was gutes tun konnte


----------



## khsi (8. August 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> wenn ich mal für alle hier sprechen darf:
> hier ist jeder willkommen, der ein bißchen spass auf dem bike und der alb (auch auf trails) sucht.  und das altersunabhängig. 20er, 30er und 40er sind hier gut unter einen hut gebracht und auch schon unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> ist die letzten tage nur etwas ruhig geworden. ist halt urlaubszeit und ich komme unter der woche derzeit zu nicht gerade vielen trainings(höhen)kilometern.
> ...



Hallo Edgar,

sorry, daß ich jetzt erst antworte, hatte keine Zeit.
Danke für deine Auskunft.
Ich muss zugeben daß ich eher so der 'Schotterwegfahrer' bin. 
So richtig im Gelände bin ich noch nicht geübt, weil ich noch nicht soo sehr lange MTB fahre.
Vorher war eher Rennrad angesagt.
Und da ich mir neulich einen Tossy 2 eingehandelt habe (und das nicht mal im Gelände), hab ich da jetzt noch mehr Respekt.
Höhenmeter sind OK.
Vielleicht fahre ich mal mit.
THX nochmal!

Gruss Kalle


----------



## Flo4u (14. August 2009)

Servus,

wie schauts denn am morgigen Samstag aus?
Hat jemand Interesse an einer eher Traillastigen Tour im Gebiet Teck-Hohenneuffen-Bad Urach?

Start in Beuren oder Owen (wenn die Teck noch mitgenommen werden soll) ca. um 10 Uhr hätt ich mir vorgestellt.

Hat jemand Interesse oder/und Alternativvorschläge?

Gruss, Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. August 2009)

Jemand Lust auf eine Tour?
Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag


----------



## Andi_85 (21. August 2009)

Hey, so auch wieder zurück. 

Sonntag wäre ich dabei!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. August 2009)

falls es noch irgendwen interessiert 
*Morgen 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen(Taxistand)*

@Andi:
kommst du nach NT oder sollen wir(René und ich) dich gegen 13 Uhr am Tobelweiher aufgabeln?


----------



## Andi_85 (22. August 2009)

Na wenns in die Richtung Tobeweiher geht, warte ich auf euch dort. Andernfalls komm ich nach Nürtingen.


----------



## OnkelZed (22. August 2009)

Hallo Oli,

bin in letzter Zeit im Umzugsstress und daher hier leider nicht so präsent, wie ich das gerne wäre... 
Hoffe, dass ich spätestens ab Oktober wieder regelmäßiger am Gaul-Reiten teilnehmen kann.

Frohes Wandererjagen 
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. August 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> bin in letzter Zeit im *Umzugsstress* und daher hier leider nicht so präsent, wie ich das gerne wäre...
> Hoffe, dass ich spätestens ab Oktober wieder regelmäßiger am Gaul-Reiten teilnehmen kann.
> ...



Na gut,das lasse ich als Entschuldigung durchgehen.

@Andi:
dann sind wir gegen 13 Uhr am Tobelweiher.

bis morgen
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricko (22. August 2009)

Wo ist denn der Tobelweiher und wie lang wollt ihr fahren?
Evt sind wir auch dabei.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. August 2009)

ricko schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Tobelweiher und wie lang wollt ihr fahren?
> Evt sind wir auch dabei.



Der Tobelweiher ist in Beuren und liegt auf dem Weg Richtung Alb

Wenn ihr mit wollt(würd mich freuen),kommt am besten um 12 nach Nürtingen zum Bahnhof.

Wir werden sicher keine Monster-Tour machen,ich bin in letzter Zeit recht wenig gefahren und grad nicht so fit.
Ich denke das wir spätestens gegen 17 Uhr wieder in NT sind,wahrscheinlich eher noch früher.


----------



## Agil (22. August 2009)

Wenn es zur Burg gehen soll wird es auf jedenfall voll.
22.8.-23.8. ist 13. Historischer Handwerkermarkt und Burg-Spectaculum

http://burg-hohenneuffen.de/event.php?id=67


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. August 2009)

Agil schrieb:


> Wenn es zur Burg gehen soll wird es auf jedenfall voll.
> 22.8.-23.8. ist 13. Historischer Handwerkermarkt und Burg-Spectaculum
> 
> http://burg-hohenneuffen.de/event.php?id=67



Danke für den Tip,dann werden wir da einen Bogen drum machen!


----------



## Andi_85 (23. August 2009)

Ich muss für heute Mittag nun doch absagen. Die Lust ist heute für alles vergangen.

Bin vorhin in Scharnhausen beim Wenden über nen nicht sichtbaren Randstein mit dem Auto gebrettert. Die Folge 2 mal Plattfuß auf der rechten Seite und das mit zwei nagelneuen Reifen. 

Falls die Lust doch noch kommt, bin ich um 13 Uhr am Tobelweiher.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. August 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ich muss für heute Mittag nun doch absagen. Die Lust ist heute für alles vergangen.
> 
> Bin vorhin in Scharnhausen beim Wenden über nen nicht sichtbaren Randstein mit dem Auto gebrettert. Die Folge 2 mal Plattfuß auf der rechten Seite und das mit zwei nagelneuen Reifen.
> 
> ...



Uhh,das ist natürlich ärgerlich!
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall mal am Weiher vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (26. August 2009)

Hallo,

so, am kommenden Samstag hätte ich mal wieder Lust und Zeit, eine Runde zu drehen. Am liebsten ab 10 Uhr, da ich gegen 17 Uhr wieder die Heimreise antreten sollte. Das Wetter soll ja ideal zum Biken werden. 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. August 2009)

Hi Ingmar,
Samstag kriege ich nachmittags Besuch,da sieht´s bei mir eher schlecht aus
(es sei denn wir könnten schon um neun los,an mir soll´s nicht liegen).

Oder halt am Sonntag.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Andi_85 (26. August 2009)

Sonntag wäre mir auch lieber. 
Denn wenn die neuen Reifen kommen bin ich Samstag damit beschäftigt.


Andi


----------



## Renè29 (26. August 2009)

Also ich werde wohl die nächste Zeit nicht mitfahren können.
Mein Radl, wurde leider aus meinen Keller entwendet 
falls es jemand sieht, den Dieb sofort steinigen.


----------



## Andi_85 (26. August 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Also ich werde wohl die nächste Zeit nicht mitfahren können.
> Mein Radl, wurde leider aus meinen Keller entwendet
> falls es jemand sieht, den Dieb sofort steinigen.



Nee oder?
Ist ja das gleiche wie Oli?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. August 2009)

Ich noch mal.
Mir fällt gerade ein,das Ich Samstag Vormittag einen Termin habe.

Bleibt also auch mir nur der Sonntag.
Mal abwarten was die Reutlinger am WE vorhaben,vielleicht können wir uns mal wieder zusammentun.

Oli


----------



## Renè29 (26. August 2009)

andi_85 schrieb:


> nee oder?
> Ist ja das gleiche wie oli?



Ja


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. August 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Nee oder?
> Ist ja das gleiche wie Oli?



Fast gleich!
Renés Bike ist rel. leicht an der rot eloxierten Sattelklemme (Hope) und an der schwarzen Truvativ-Kurbel mit silbernen Lagerschalen zu erkennen.

Nen Verdächtigen gibts übrigens auch,der streitet aber(natürlich )alles ab.

Ist ein Typ aus Beuren,der öfter mal bei einer Nachbarin von René nächtigt.

Falls du also jemand in Beuren damit rumfahren siehst,zieh ihn vom Bike und füge ihm Schmerzen zu.


----------



## Dude5882 (26. August 2009)

Sauerei!  Hoffentlich tauchts wieder auf!

Am Sonntag geht leider gar nicht.. am Samstag abend bin ich auf nem Gebu in Backnang und daher ist am Sonntag ausschlafen angesagt.

Naja, es findet sich sicher mal wiede ein Termin.

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. August 2009)

Bei mir fällt mittlerweile das WE biketechnisch komplett ins Wasser
Viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten mal 

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (27. August 2009)

jemand vielleicht heute heute abend auf eine schnelle runde lust?
könnte so ca. 18:30 am bahnhof nürtingen sein und dann ab in die nacht rein...


greetz


----------



## Andi_85 (28. August 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Fast gleich!
> Renés Bike ist rel. leicht an der rot eloxierten Sattelklemme (Hope) und an der schwarzen Truvativ-Kurbel mit silbernen Lagerschalen zu erkennen.
> 
> Nen Verdächtigen gibts übrigens auch,der streitet aber(natürlich )alles ab.
> ...



Aus Beuren? Hm könnt mir ja mal die Straße+Hausnummer sagen wenn ihr die wisst. 
Dann fahr ich ab und zu mal vorbei und schau nach. 

Ansontsen, Augen sind geöffnet und Paintballmarkierer liegt im Auto. 


@ Weekend fällt bei mir auch flach.


Gruß
Andi


----------



## OnkelZed (30. August 2009)

hat vielleicht doch noch jemand lust, spontan heute mittag noch eine alb-runde zu drehen? 

@Renè: ist echt ******* sowas!  läuft soviel asoziales pack rum, dem man am liebsten den rest hirn rauswürgen sollte. war der kellerraum schon abgeschlossen?


greetz
edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. September 2009)

Bevor der Thread auf Seite zwei entfleucht:

Wer hat denn am Sonntag Lust auf eine schöne Tour auf die Alb?

Ich brauche unbedingt Unterstützung beim Versuch,bergauf halbwegs mit *René und seinem neuen Hardtail *mitzuhalten!

Startzeit und -Punkt sind variabel/verhandelbar.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. September 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer hat denn* am Sonntag* Lust auf eine schöne Tour auf die Alb?
> 
> 
> Gruß Oli



*Oder auch heute nachmittag*,nachdem das Wetter besser ist als zunächst vorhergesagt?


----------



## Andi_85 (5. September 2009)

Da wäre es mir morgen lieber. Muss heute Gartenarbeit leisten. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. September 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Da wäre es mir morgen lieber. Muss heute Gartenarbeit leisten.
> 
> Gruß
> Andi



 OK,dann *Treffpunkt Sonntag 12 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## Andi_85 (5. September 2009)

Alles klar, bis morgen dann.

Andi


----------



## Dude5882 (7. September 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bevor der Thread auf Seite zwei entfleucht:
> 
> Wer hat denn am Sonntag Lust auf eine schöne Tour auf die Alb?
> 
> ...



Wie, wo, was? René ist wieder weg vom Fullsuspension und back to the roots? Wie kommt das denn?

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (7. September 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Wie, wo, was? René ist wieder weg vom Fullsuspension und back to the roots? Wie kommt das denn?
> 
> Grüße,
> Ingmar




Lese mal paar Beiträge weiter vorne. 


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Dude5882 (7. September 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Lese mal paar Beiträge weiter vorne.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Andi



Dass ihm das Fully geklaut wurde, habe ich mitbekommen und auch kommentiert. Nur dachte ich, er holt sich das gleiche wieder, wenn er die Kohle dafür von der Versicherung bekommt (was ich doch hoffe).

;-)


----------



## Renè29 (7. September 2009)

Hallo Ingmar war leider nicht versichert aber nach der Ausfahrt von gestern, hab ich´s auch nicht bereuht mir ein Hardtail wieder zu holen.

gruß René


----------



## Dude5882 (7. September 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Hallo Ingmar war leider nicht versichert aber nach der Ausfahrt von gestern, hab ich´s auch nicht bereuht mir ein Hardtail wieder zu holen.
> 
> gruß René



Das ist ja ärgerlich, dass es keine Versicherung abdeckt.. 

Was für ein Radl haste denn nu?


----------



## Renè29 (7. September 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Was für ein Radl haste denn nu?




Hier mit linker Maustaste ganz fest drücken


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Hallo Ingmar war leider nicht versichert *aber nach der Ausfahrt von gestern, hab ich´s auch nicht bereuht mir ein Hardtail wieder zu holen.*
> 
> gruß René



Kann ich bestätigen.
71 Km und 1450 Hm und der Kerl hatte immer noch nicht genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (8. September 2009)

freut mich zu hören, dass renè doch nicht dem radfahren abgeschworen hat. 

frohes reiten
edgar


----------



## Dude5882 (9. September 2009)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Hier mit linker Maustaste ganz fest drücken



Schick!   Und offenbar bist Du damit flott unterwegs! Hoffen wir mal, dass dieses länger in Deinem Besitz bleibt.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2009)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?

Start um die Mittagszeit,
gerne auch ab Metzingen/Reutlingen!

Gruß Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. September 2009)

mal sehen - muss mal mit meiner Frau reden, wenn ihr uns ggf. mitnehmt.
Gruß Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> mal sehen - muss mal mit meiner Frau reden, wenn ihr uns ggf. mitnehmt.
> Gruß Henrik



Wieso sollten wir euch nicht "mitnehmen"

Ich glaub wir haben uns seit dem Silbertal-Trip nicht mehr gesehen,wird eh höchste Zeit!!

Würdet ihr im Fall der Fälle auch nach Metzingen bzw.Reutlingen kommen,falls sich da noch was tut?
Ansonsten natürlich gerne  auch ab Nürtingen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. September 2009)

sind halt nach meiner Erkrankung (auch über den Urlaub hinweg) noch nicht wieder ganz fit, von daher sollte es vor allem für Ute eine etwas gemäßigte Tour - nicht im Renntempo sein


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> sind halt nach meiner Erkrankung (auch über den Urlaub hinweg) noch nicht wieder ganz fit



Ich bin zur Zeit auch weit von meiner Bestform(so es die je gegeben hat)entfernt,
also "no koi Angschd!"


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. September 2009)

also grundsätzlich hätten wir Lust - schaun wir mal morgen früh, wie vor allem Ute sich fühlt - wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. September 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> wann solls denn losgehen?


*
12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. September 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *
> 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*



*Achtung! um eine Stunde verschoben auf 13 Uhr!!*

bis nachher
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. September 2009)

Wieso?
Doro ist etwas erkältet und würd´deshalb unter Umständen früher abbrechen. Nürtingen macht daher für sie heute keinen Sinn. Außerdem meint sie, daß der Trailanteil hier höher ist.
Willst Du daher vielleicht doch nach Reutlingen kommen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. September 2009)

Und aus dem Chaos sprach eine Stimme......

*Wir treffen uns jetzt in Reutlingen,und zwar um 13.15 Uhr auf der Bahnhofsrückseite!!*

Ich hoffe alle stillen Mitleser und potenziellen Mitfahrer kriegen das noch mit,ansonsten ham ´se 
halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## OnkelZed (15. September 2009)

komm oli, steh zu deinem downsizing aufgrund fremdgehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6335992&postcount=3440


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. September 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> komm oli, steh zu deinem downsizing aufgrund fremdgehen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6335992&postcount=3440



Hey!
Downsizing ist der Trend im Motorenbau,da wollt ich das mal aufs Bike übertragen(funktioniert aber net gut)

*
@all*:
Wie sieht es denn heute nachmittag oder morgen mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## Andi_85 (19. September 2009)

Morgen wäre ich dabei. 


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. September 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Morgen wäre ich dabei.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Andi



Sorry,
René und ich waren mit Blick auf das morgige Wetter bereits heute nachmittag unterwegs.
Vieleicht fährt der René nochmal mit dir(er kann ein bisschen Training brauchen),falls es doch nicht regnet.

Ich mache morgen Familientag.

bis zum nächsten mal
Oli


----------



## Andi_85 (19. September 2009)

Okay passt. 
Dann kann ich meiner Mutter was helfen. 

Nächstes Wochenende dann wieder.


Andi


----------



## Freecastle (22. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mich vor ein paar Wochen schonmal hier im Thread gemeldet ob ihr auch Neulinge mit auf Tour nehmt. Würde mich nun gerne für eine gemeinsamme Ausfahrt am Sonntag, 27.09.2009 bei euch anmelden. 
Wäre klasse wenn das klappen würde, da ich erst vor ein paar Wochen zugezogen bin und seit gestern auch mein Bike am Start ist. Würde sonst wahrscheinlich mehr am Karten und Wege studieren sein als am fahren 

Beste Grüße 

Christian


----------



## Renè29 (22. September 2009)

Also Ich wär mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (22. September 2009)

Ich ebenfalls.

Fehlt nur noch unser Guide Oli.


----------



## Freecastle (22. September 2009)

Wouw, gigantische Resonanz ;-)

Da bin ich ja echt schonmal gespannt was mich Landschaftlich und Trailtechnisch erwartet


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. September 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls.
> 
> Fehlt nur noch unser Guide Oli.



Hier!!


@Christian:

Wir treffen uns meistens vorm* Bahnhof in Nürtingen(am Taxistand)*,wäre das Ok für dich?

Uhrzeit würde ich *13 Uhr* vorschlagen.


Gruß Oli


----------



## Freecastle (24. September 2009)

Klar, das passt für mich, so kann ich noch in ruhe etwas einrollen ....
....  geht zum Treffpunkt auch fast nur bergab 

gibt es denn für die Tour schon einen Zielpunkt oder Wegpunkt ?
Sprich die Burg Teck oder den Hohenneuffen ????


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. September 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Klar, das passt für mich, so kann ich noch in ruhe etwas einrollen ....
> ....  geht zum Treffpunkt auch fast nur bergab
> 
> gibt es denn für die Tour schon einen Zielpunkt oder Wegpunkt ?
> Sprich *die Burg Teck oder den Hohenneuffen* ????



Wenn du da hin möchtest lässt sich das natürlich einrichten!

@all:

*Treffpunkt Sonntag 13 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen,Taxistand*

bis dahin
Oli


----------



## Andi_85 (24. September 2009)

Erst Brug Teck oder Hohenneuffen? 

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. September 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Erst Brug Teck oder Hohenneuffen?
> 
> Andi



Erst zum Neuffen,
d.H.wir könnten dich am Tobelweiher aufsammeln,gegen 13.45 Uhr.

@Christian:
Wo wohnst du denn?
nicht das wir dann wieder in deine Richtung fahren!


----------



## Andi_85 (24. September 2009)

OKIdoki, dann drückt mir mal für morgen die Daumen das ich meinen hinteren Dämpfer wieder komplett zusammen bekomme 

Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. September 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> OKIdoki, dann drückt mir mal für morgen die Daumen das ich meinen hinteren Dämpfer wieder komplett zusammen bekomme
> 
> Andi



Machs am besten so wie beim Zerlegen,nur rückwärts


----------



## Freecastle (24. September 2009)

Bekomme momentan liebevolles Asyl im beschaulichen Tischardt gewährt ... da ich aber schon lange nicht mehr richtig Biken war freu ich mich über jeden KM den ich "fressen & vernichten" darf 

Treffpunkt in Nürtingen ist daher --> 

Ist der Taxistand auf der Seite bei der Hauptpost oder rückseitig vom Bahnhof ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. September 2009)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Bekomme momentan liebevolles Asyl im beschaulichen Tischardt gewährt ... da ich aber schon lange nicht mehr richtig Biken war freu ich mich über jeden KM den ich "fressen & vernichten" darf
> 
> Treffpunkt in Nürtingen ist daher -->
> 
> Ist der Taxistand auf der Seite bei der Hauptpost oder rückseitig vom Bahnhof ?



Ah ok.Der Taxistand ist auf der Frontseite( wo auch die Post ist),gleich neben dem Bahnhofseingang.

bis Sonntag
Oli


----------



## Adrian RT (26. September 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wenn du da hin möchtest lässt sich das natürlich einrichten!
> 
> @all:
> 
> ...



Ich komme auch!


----------



## pikehunter69 (26. September 2009)

*Treffpunkt Sonntag 13 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen,Taxistand*



bin auch dabei...............!!!   

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## bucki08 (26. September 2009)

Ich würd mich auch anschließen.

Bis moin

Thomas


----------



## Andi_85 (26. September 2009)

Wow, da sind wir morgen ja mal ne große gruppe. 

Dämpferdichtungen sind auch mit Erfolg ausgewechselt.

Bis morgen.
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. September 2009)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> *Wow, da sind wir morgen ja mal ne große gruppe. *
> 
> Dämpferdichtungen sind auch mit Erfolg ausgewechselt.
> 
> ...



Ja,
klasse das mal wieder ein paar mehr zusammenkommen!

bis nachher
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (27. September 2009)

Hi Oli!

bin auch dabei, auch wenn´s 301 vom Tegernsee noch dreckig ist.

bis gleich
Toddel


----------



## Adrian RT (27. September 2009)

Anbei mal die wenigen Fotos, die ich gemacht habe & GPS-Track.

Schön wars! Anstrengend auch 

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Eisenfahrer (28. September 2009)

Jau, schön war's!

Danke, auch für die Bilder.

Reiner


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand morgen oder am Sonntag Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## Flo4u (2. Oktober 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen oder am Sonntag Lust auf eine Tour?


 
Am Sonntag gerne! 
Gruss, Flo

Frau Edit:   Kann leider am Sonntag auch nur nachmittags :-(

PS: Am Samstag nachmittag ca. 15 Uhr fahr ich nach Bad Urach, einen netten steilen Kehrentrail probieren.
Werd allerdings mit dem Auto (passen noch ein paar Bikes rein) rüberfahren.
Will jemand mit? Treffpunkt wäre Kirchheim/Teck -> Bitte PN


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. Oktober 2009)

evt. am samstag - muss mit meiner Regierung sprechen, wenn sie heute abend da ist.

Gruß Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2009)

Flo4u schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag gerne!*
> Gruss, Flo
> 
> Frau Edit:   Kann leider am Sonntag auch nur nachmittags :-(
> ...



Sorry Flo,
mittlerweile fällt der Sonntag bei mir flach.
Aber wg. morgen und Buckleter Kapf,da lässt es sich auch gut mit dem Bike anreisen,z.B.von Nürtingen aus

@Henrik :
Ich könnte ab er Mittagszeit.


----------



## Flo4u (2. Oktober 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Aber wg. morgen und Buckleter Kapf,da lässt es sich auch gut mit dem Bike anreisen,z.B.von Nürtingen aus



Hab dafür nur die passende "abwärts" Reifen-Rad-Ausrüstung montiert, daher Anfahrt mit Auto 
Sonntag ist bei mir inzwischen zu einer absolut Frühaufsteher Tour mutiert  :-(


----------



## Volle the Guide (3. Oktober 2009)

Hai, meld' mich auch mal wieder.
Nur mal so als Tipp: In Hengen läuft heute das MTB-RENNEN um den ALB-GOLD Juniors-Cup. Da starten die Fahrer heut' schon um 09:00 Uhr auf die Strecke. Immer wert: Einkehrschwung mit Bikernudeln. Wir vom RSC würden uns jedenfalls freuen. Und die Mädels und Jungs, die sich auf der Strecke mühen, sind sowieso für jeden Anfeuerungsruf empfänglich......
Grüßla, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Oli - also heute wirds nix mit nem Albausflug - meine Frau will die Trails hier in der Region befahren - aber ich hoffe, wir fahren bald wieder gemeinsam.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Oktober 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Oli - also heute wirds nix mit nem Albausflug - *meine Frau will* die Trails hier in der Region befahren - aber ich hoffe, wir fahren bald wieder gemeinsam.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Ok,
dann beim nächsten Mal.

Oli


----------



## bikerjonny (3. Oktober 2009)

Gibt´s bei euch feste Zeiten?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Oktober 2009)

bikerjonny schrieb:


> Gibt´s bei euch feste Zeiten?



Feste Zeiten haben wir nicht.
Wenn jemand fahren will schreibt er hier rein.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn jemand spontan Lust und Möglichkeit hat heute noch ab Metzingen bei dem Traumwetter:
Ich starte 15:30 - 16:00h.
Ich guck vorher (15:30h) nochmal kurz hier rein. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, wäre der Treffpunkt Bahnhof Metzingen.

Reiner


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand am Sonntag Bock auf eine Tour?
Würde gegen 13 Uhr losmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2009)

Da mein Schwager soeben seinen Besuch abgesagt hat,
komme ich entgegen meiner Behauptung im Stuttgart-Fred morgen doch noch zum biken

Wenn jemand nachmittags Lust auf eine Tour ab Nürtingen(14 Uhr Bahnhof,evtl.13.30 Uhr) hat,so möge er/sie sich melden!


Gruß Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (24. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann bin ich morgen nochmal am biken... Melde mich mich vormittags nochmal. 

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> *Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt,* dann bin ich morgen nochmal am biken... Melde mich mich vormittags nochmal.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



In dem Fall wär ich auch dabei,allerdings nicht vor 12 Uhr.

Treff vorm Bahnhof NT?

Gruß Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie ist das Wetter in Nürtingen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wetter in Nürtingen?



Im Moment von oben her trocken.,heute morgen hats länger genieselt.
 Ich würds riskieren


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Oktober 2009)

Für alle "Spontis":
*
Treffpunkt 13 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Oktober 2009)

geht was am WE?
Gruß henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Oktober 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> geht was am WE?
> Gruß henrik



Morgen geht bei mir gar nix,und Sonntag ist noch nicht sicher.
Würde mich dann spontan anschließen,falls hier oder bei den Reutlingern was geht.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich in gut zwei Wochen das Schwabenalter erreichen werde,gebe ich am Freitag,den 20.11. ab 19 Uhr bei mir daheim eine kleine Stehparty,zu der ich hiermit -lich alle einlade,die es einen Abend mit mir aushalten und/oder nix besseres vorhaben.

Es wird Knabbereien geben und eine größere Auswahl an Getränken(wer Essen will,soll vorher beim Mcdrive anhalten),also nix besonderes.

Mitbringen braucht Ihr nichts ausser guter Laune,
über zahlreiches Erscheinen tät ich mich sehr freuen.

Zusagen sollte ich spätestens zwei,drei Tage vorher haben,damit Ich den Getränkebedarf abschätzen kann.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Bube (3. November 2009)

Hey @Oli,

wir sind im Schnitt 5  FNRer  
und sind immer auf der Suche nach 
Trinkgelegenheiten, welche nach 24 Uhr noch 
offen haben.  Vor allem FREITAGS  


Bei so langer Vorankündigungszeit im Netz, würde sich doch
ein Oli-Kowalski-Geburtagsfred lohnen 

Nicht, daß Du die Übersicht verlierst.
Ausserdem ist Winterpokalzeit und es wäre DIE GELEGENHEIT,
eine Sternfahrt - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - loszutreten...


"Stuttgarter-Nürtinger-Reutlinger-Tübinger-FNRer-Sternfahrt
zu Ehren des Herrn Oli Kowalski"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (3. November 2009)

Sternfahrt wäre eine super Idee...
Ich versuche zu kommen, aber mit dem Auto und werde nicht lange bleiben da ich tags drauf früh morgens verreise(n muss).


----------



## britta-ox (3. November 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Da ich in gut zwei Wochen das Schwabenalter erreichen werde,gebe ich am Freitag,den 20.11. ab 19 Uhr bei mir daheim eine kleine Stehparty,zu der ich hiermit -lich alle einlade,die es einen Abend mit mir aushalten und/oder nix besseres vorhaben.


Aushalten tu ich viel und was könnt man/frau besseres vorhaben als mit unserem Oliklein auf seinen 40er anzustoßen?

Komme gerne und wär auch bei einem Nightride dabei, so da auch ein paar "normale" dabei wären, da ich gerne vor Mitternacht am Ziel wäre...


----------



## Bube (3. November 2009)

Hey Britta,  YOU ARE WELCOME 

17:30 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel,
FNR-Sternfahrt zum Oli 

ER LADET ALLE EIN, hat er gesagt, ALLE  

Großer Treff !  Über geniale, schwierige Trails zum Oli....
Mann, können 2 Wochen warten lang sein....


----------



## britta-ox (3. November 2009)

Ein Nightride mit euch ist sicher ein Erlebnis, Bube. 
Doch einer Horde solch wilder Kerle wie euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




würd ich mich anzuschließen nur wagen, wenn es Fluchtmöglichkeiten auf der Strecke gäbe. Die volle Dosis pack ich kaum mehr.

Ich habe auch kleine Zweifelchen, ob ich nach 6,5h Nightride noch partytauglich wäre, optisch und physisch...


----------



## Bube (3. November 2009)

Diese Horde wilder Kerle wird in Begleitung 
von Frauen gaaanz handzahm und zuvorkommend 

Und schließlich bin ich auch da... ich lass dich nicht
alleine zurück 

Vielleicht bringst Du Begleitung mit ? 
Wir würden dann "kurz nach zehne" bei Oli eintreffen...
Aber es ist ja noch lang hin....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey Britta,  YOU ARE WELCOME
> 
> 17:30 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel,
> FNR-Sternfahrt zum Oli
> ...



Ich dachte eher über trockenen Asphalt,damit Ihr euch nicht so einsaut.
Sonst reicht euch meine Frau die Getränke runter in den Hof .

Ich freu mich!!

Oli


----------



## Night-Mare (3. November 2009)

Ohje Oli, da hast Dir aber was eingebrockt... Da kommen jetzt eine Menge verrückter Typen, die ihr Bike sogar im Wohnzimmer stehen haben und deshalb sogar ihre Frauen zum  jagten.

Bis zum 20.

Jörg.


P. S. Schwabenalter? Was ist denn das?


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. November 2009)

Mit 40 wird der Schwabe gscheit-die andern net in Lebenszeit
Grüße vom weisen_rausch


----------



## Night-Mare (4. November 2009)

Dann bin ja froh, dass ich kein Schwabe bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. November 2009)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> P. S. Schwabenalter? Was ist denn das?



Hey du "Reigschmeckter"!
Jetzt lebst du schon so lange im gelobten Land,und dann so eine Bildungslücke!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (11. November 2009)

hallo

fahrt ihr auch bei schlechtem wetter

gruß kai


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. November 2009)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> fahrt ihr auch bei schlechtem wetter
> 
> gruß kai



Grundsätzlich ja,kommt aber darauf an *wie* schlecht.Bei Weltuntergangswetter blei ich doch lieber daheim


----------



## GrassEater (14. November 2009)

Für kurzentschlossene: 10 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof. Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. November 2009)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Für kurzentschlossene: 10 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof. Gruß Flo



Das war echt ziemlich kurzfristig.
Wie siehts denn *morgen* aus?
*
10 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## GrassEater (15. November 2009)

Naja, dann kam noch dazu, dass ich den Jörg mal wieder falsch verstanden hatte und wir dann mit dem Zug nach Reutlingen gefahren sind. Ich schaffs morgen nicht, muss aussschlafen. Bis Freitag! Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. November 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Da ich in gut zwei Wochen das Schwabenalter erreichen werde,gebe ich am Freitag,den 20.11. ab 19 Uhr bei mir daheim eine kleine Stehparty,zu der ich hiermit -lich alle einlade,die es einen Abend mit mir aushalten und/oder nix besseres vorhaben.
> 
> ...



So,jetzt ists ja nicht mehr lange hin.
Ich soll von meiner lieben Frau ausrichten,daß es doch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu Essen gibt und niemand Hunger leiden muss.

Zugesagt haben bisher:

Andi(alböhi), Andi(aka), Britta, Flo, Frederick, Jörg, René,
sowie Micha(bube) mit seinen Freitag Nacht-Extermsportlern

Falls ich wen vergessen habe oder jemand doch nicht kann:
Bitte Bescheid geben!


Gruß,
Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (17. November 2009)

Hi Oli,

ich werde aller Vorraussicht nach ebenfalls kommen. 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. November 2009)

Hi Oli - danke für die Einladung. Leider kann ich nicht kommen, da ich dieses Wochenende mit Umzug beschäftigt bin.
Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. November 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Oli - danke für die Einladung. Leider kann ich nicht kommen,* da ich dieses Wochenende mit Umzug beschäftigt bin.*
> Grüße vom weissen_rausch



Das ging jetzt aber schnell,Ich hoffe du lässt dich noch ab und zu sehen!


----------



## toddel1 (19. November 2009)

Hallo Oli!

Nachdem Weisser Rausch seinem Namen keine Ehre machen will, setze mich bitte auf Deine Party-Nachrückerliste ;-)
Ich komme gern Dir zu huldigen  und freue mich auf Deine tolle Party  (die 40 hab ich nämlich schon n paar Jährchen hinter mir und es war echt supi).

@ Britta
Kannst ja vorher noch bei mir in Sofi vorbeikommen und Dich dressen, mit dem Tandem kämen wir dann auch nicht so versaut/verschwitzt an und aka hätte auch n Grund mit dem Tandem (mit Sozius/Sozia) statt mit dem Auto zu kommen. 

greetz!
Jürgen (Toddel)


----------



## aka (19. November 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> ..., mit dem Tandem kämen wir dann auch nicht so versaut/verschwitzt an und aka hätte auch n Grund mit dem Tandem (mit Sozius/Sozia) statt mit dem Auto zu kommen.


Ich werde recht frueh kommen und kann leider nicht lange bleiben, daher bleibt mir nix anderes uebrig als mit dem Auto zu fahren!


----------



## Bube (19. November 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> ...Ich komme gern Dir zu huldigen [email protected] Britta
> Kannst ja vorher noch bei mir in Sofi vorbeikommen ...




Oder ab 17:30 Uhr einen zünftigen FNR mit Ziel -> Oli/40er.
Diesmal nicht so viele Höhenmeter wie sonst, dafür viele ebene -Trails


----------



## britta-ox (19. November 2009)

@Bube und Toddel:

 Bei mir geht leider beides nicht. Ich darf bis 21Uhr in Tü die Schulbank drücken, statt mit euch über die Trails düsen

Aber Danke für die netten Angebote, vielleicht kann man das ja ein andermal nachholen

Man sieht sich.

Gruß Britta


PS. Bube, deine Signaturen entsetzen mich jedes Mal aufs Neue ^^


----------



## Bube (19. November 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...ps. Bube, deine signaturen entsetzen mich jedes mal aufs neue ^^


----------



## toddel1 (20. November 2009)

@bube
Also falls ich von den TÜ-lern nicht bis 17:00 abgeholt werde, zieh ich mit Dir durchn Wald die FNR-Sternfahrt zu Oli durch, Treff 17:30 Riedericher Kreisel (?der im Ortskern bei der ev. Kirche?).
Mein Tandem lass ich dann halt zu Hause 

Brittas Kommentar zu Deinen Signaturen kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen, ich hab mich gestern vor Lachen gebogen und den Joke gleich weiter verteilt, kam super an    :girl_devil.gif:. Hast Du da n Copyright drauf??

Bees nacheeer!
Toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (20. November 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @bube
> Also falls ich von den TÜ-lern nicht bis 17:00 abgeholt werde, zieh ich mit Dir durchn Wald die FNR-Sternfahrt zu Oli durch, Treff 17:30 Riedericher Kreisel



-> Bäckerei Winter (in Fahrtrichtung ev.Kirche-Kreisel-200m rechter Hand Fahrtrichtung Mittelstadt)




toddel1 schrieb:


> ...Hast Du da ´n Copyright drauf??...


Ist glaub nichts drauf 
Hab ich von meinem Sohnemann (11 J) ....
Ganz der Papa 

Hätte auch auf ne gemeinsame Fahrt mit den TÜ-lern 
spekuliert 
Aber die fahren erst einiges später in unserer Nähe
vorbei und wir wollen uns doch die Trails nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. November 2009)

Von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag - always happy trails.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. November 2009)

So,die letzten haben sich verabschiedet:

Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. November 2009)

*Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal ganz herzlich bei euch allen für eurer Kommen,eure Glückwünsche und Geschenke bedanken

Ich habe mich wirklich sehr gefreut daß Ihr so zahlreich erschienen seid,Ihr habt mit eurer Anwesenheit zu einem sehr gelungenen Abend beigetragen!!
*
Gruß 
Oli


----------



## camper69 (21. November 2009)

Hi Oli,
auch von mir noch nachträglich Glückwünsche...wäre auch gekommen wenn ich nicht Besuch aus meiner Heimatstadt BREMEN bekommen hätte.
Somit werden wir wohl mal wieder demnächst eine gemeinsame Tour bestreiten müssen


----------



## beat (21. November 2009)

Bin morgen ab Sonnenaufgang im Lenninger/Neuffener/Uracher Raum unterwegs um mal wieder die good old favourites wie Buckleter Kapf und Uracher Wasserfall unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Mitfahrer(innen) sind durchaus erwünscht!


----------



## beat (23. November 2009)

...und noch 'ne kleine Einladung an die Alb-/Voralb-Fraktionen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6572321&postcount=1756


----------



## OnkelZed (23. November 2009)

Mensch Oli, Du Jungspund,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zur schwer erworbenen Lebensreife! 
Nachdem ich inzw. schon rückwärts zähle, habe ich noch ein paar Jahre mehr bis zum Schwabenalter. 


Allseits frohes Jahresringezählen
Edgar

P.S.: Für das nächste Jahr erhoffe ich mir schon mal mehr Zeit (meinerseits) für gemeinsame  gemütliche Tour-Verrichtungen. Ich gelobe Besserung...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. November 2009)

Wer hat denn morgen Lust auf einen Nightride?

*Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Gruß Oli

@Edgar: Danke für die Glückwünsche!

@Uli: Schade,kommenden Sonntag hab ich nachmittags keine Zeit zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. November 2009)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde ab Nürtingen/Metzingen /Reutlingen?
Start dachte ich so 10,11 Uhr

Antworten bitte im "Nürtingen"-Thread

Gruß Oli


----------



## Bube (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Oli,

neues zur Jahresabschlußtour:

Jahresabschlusstour


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo! Ich könnte am Sonntag (Nach)mittag eine Runde drehen. 

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Dezember 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich könnte am Sonntag (Nach)mittag eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Ingmar



Ab wann genau?
Wird ja zeitig dunkel!


----------



## Dude5882 (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja, vielleicht so gegen 2 oder so. Evtl. auch früher. 

Das Problem ist: das Wetter ist für das kommende WE schlicht gesagt saumäßig (Schneeregen) vorrausgesagt. Ich schlage daher vor, dass wir uns morgen (abend) noch einmal kurz schließen, da ich bei passablem Wetter gleich morgen Abend das Rad aus Stuttgart holen muss.

Lust habe ich jedenfalls auf alle Fälle. 

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Dezember 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht so gegen 2 oder so. Evtl. auch früher.
> 
> Das Problem ist: das Wetter ist für das kommende WE schlicht gesagt saumäßig (Schneeregen) vorrausgesagt. Ich schlage daher vor, dass wir uns morgen (abend) noch einmal kurz schließen, da ich bei passablem Wetter gleich morgen Abend das Rad aus Stuttgart holen muss.
> 
> ...


Für Sonntag ist doch gar nicht so schlecht vorhergesagt
Hol dein Bike auf jeden Fall morgen.
Auf der Alb hats bestimmt Schnee/Dauerfrost,dann wirds auch nicht so eine Sauerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Für Sonntag ist doch gar nicht so schlecht vorhergesagt
> Hol dein Bike auf jeden Fall morgen.
> Auf der Alb hats bestimmt Schnee/Dauerfrost,dann wirds auch nicht so eine Sauerei



Stimmt, habe ich eben auch online gesehen. Heute morgen kam bei der Wettervorhersage im Fernsehen was anderes. Ich hole mein Bike und meine Klamotten morgen mal auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2009)

Teffpunkt Bahnhof Nürtingen.

Gehts echt erst um zwei?
Dann muss ich mal die Akkus laden...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2009)

Also:
*Treffpunkt morgen 14 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Beleuchtung wird vermutlich von Nöten sein(Eine Lampe gäbe es leihweise)

Gruß Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Oli,

schaue, dass ich auch mal wieder dabei bin... 


Bis nachher
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Dezember 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> schaue, dass ich auch mal wieder dabei bin...
> 
> ...



Schön!
bis gleich


----------



## Eisenfahrer (18. Dezember 2009)

Hätten Flo und ich eigentlich Bescheid sagen sollen, bevor wir heute los sind.
Ich frag' ja nur, weil's so schön war.

Reiner







@ Flo: Hier hat's noch ein paar Bilder und den Film


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie gemein


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Dezember 2009)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (18. Dezember 2009)

och, wenn Du so nett fragst: Ja!

metzingen oder Nürtingen?

Ich würde wieder die mittagszeit vorschlagen,  da ist es am erträglichsten mit der Kälte.

Reiner


----------



## OnkelZed (18. Dezember 2009)

Morgen solls ganz schön kalt werden! Ihr seid so ultrahart. wetter.de sagt in Hülben morgen am Nachmittag -10 Grad voraus. Das halte ich nicht lange aus.
Mir würde eher Sonntagmittag vorschweben...  Da soll es zumindest 3-4 Grad geringere Minustemperaturen haben.
Oli, wäre doch ein Grund für Dich, an beiden Tagen zu fahren?


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Dezember 2009)

@Reiner:
*12 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

@Edgar: Dann fahren wir halt um Hülben rum 

Ob ich morgen biken kann,hängt von heute abend ab 

Gruß Oli


----------



## bucki08 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

hätte auch mal wieder bock - mein Rad ist im Auto könnte also somit auch mitfahren.

In diesem Sinne bis später dann mal.

Jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander, schon heute - Samstag, oder ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Dezember 2009)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> hätte auch mal wieder bock - mein Rad ist im Auto könnte also somit auch mitfahren.
> 
> ...



Ja,heute!!
Wird aber sicher keine lange Runde.In der letzten Stunde ist bei mir das Thermometer von -8 auf -10 °C gefallen


----------



## bucki08 (19. Dezember 2009)

egal, geh trotzdem mit


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Dezember 2009)

bucki08 schrieb:


> egal, geh trotzdem mit



Ok,dann bis nachher!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Dezember 2009)

Wer es noch nicht wusste:

Bei -12°C macht Biken nicht viel Spaß


----------



## bucki08 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich war anschließend gleich noch im Radwerk in Metzingen und hab mir die Sugoi Firewall Handschuhe gekauft - auf ein neues bei -12 °C *lol*


----------



## OnkelZed (19. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht wusste:
> 
> Bei -12°C macht Biken nicht viel Spaß



Dann habe ich mich doch noch richtig entschieden. 
Wir waren vorhin von drei bis vier spazieren, hat mir temperaturtechnisch auch schon gereicht.

Auf der Suche nach richtig guten Handschuhen für Minusgrade bin ich auch noch... Kennt jemand die 3103-764 von Roeckl? Sind aber schon 70 Ocken!


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Dezember 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach richtig guten Handschuhen für Minusgrade bin ich auch noch... Kennt jemand die 3103-764 von Roeckl? Sind aber schon 70 Ocken!


Die haben in der letzten Mountainbike 4 von 5 Punkten bei Kälteschutz bekommen. Der Specialized Radiant bekam als einziger 5 Punkte, der Sub Zero könnte dann wohl noch etwas wärmer sein und ist sicherlich ne Überlegung wert. Der Sugoi RS Zero bekam nur 2 Punkte und wurde nur für positive Grade empfohlen.

Wir waren heute 2:45h unterwegs und gegen Ende waren die Finger ziemlich tot in meinen Pearl Izumi Barrier Handschuhen. Spaß hats kurzzeitig gemacht, irgendwann nicht mehr 

Gruß aus dem Nachbarthema
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volle the Guide (19. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bei -12°C macht Biken nicht viel Spaß



Hallo miteinand,
bin heut' auch unterwegs gewesen. Die paar Minuten, während denen man die Hände warm bewegen musste, sitzen wir harten Kerls doch aber locker aus .
Die Luft war ja megaklar, der Himmel traumhaft  und die Wege menschenleer . Die Jäger bahnten uns mit ihren dicken Jeepreifen im Wald die Wege , Herz was willst Du mehr. Hätt's gern noch länger ausgehalten, hatte aber noch einen anderen Termin...
Grüße an die Eis(en)-Harten von der Alb,
Volker


----------



## Moesch (19. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht wusste:
> 
> Bei -12°C macht Biken nicht viel Spaß



Servus von der Ostalb.
Ich wohn zur Zeit in Bopfingen nah an der bayrischen Grenze und war heut auch 1 1/2h mit nem "Local" unterwegs bei besagten -12°C. War aber geil 
Nur meine Zehen waren irgendwann taub.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Dezember 2009)

Moesch schrieb:


> Servus von der Ostalb.
> Ich wohn zur Zeit in Bopfingen nah an der bayrischen Grenze und war heut auch 1 1/2h mit nem "Local" unterwegs bei besagten -12°C. War aber geil
> *Nur meine Zehen waren irgendwann taub. *



So wars beim Reinhold Messner auch


----------



## OnkelZed (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Oli,

bisch wieder uffgetaut? 
Was sagt Dein Thermometer gerade? Habe meinen VDO auf die Terasse gelegt und der bringt mir gerade -5 Grad, aber das erscheint mir zu wenig. Sollte eigentlich weiter weg vom Gebäude...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab -3,5°C ,auf dem Balkon in der Sonne.
Also quasi eine regelrechte Hitzewelle

*13 Uhr am Bahnhof?*


----------



## OnkelZed (20. Dezember 2009)

Das schaffe ich zeitlich nicht wegen Mittagessen und 30 min Vorbereitungszeit.
Wären Dir 13:30 oder besser 14:00 am Bahnhof NT auch angenehm?
Abends um 18:00 solls übrigens um 3 Grad wärmer sein als noch am Mittag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Dezember 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich zeitlich nicht wegen Mittagessen und 30 min Vorbereitungszeit.
> Wären Dir 13:30 oder besser 14:00 am Bahnhof NT auch angenehm?
> Abends um 18:00 solls übrigens um 3 Grad wärmer sein als noch am Mittag...



kein Problem,dann 

*heute 14 Uhr Bahnhof Nürtingen*
(Jörg,bist schon wach?)

bis nachher
Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (20. Dezember 2009)

Super! Freu mich. 
Bis nachher.


Edgar


----------



## Night-Mare (20. Dezember 2009)

Bin wach und werde da sein!

Aber nicht so schnell heute, bitte, sonst... :kotz:

Bis gleich,
Jörg.


----------



## OnkelZed (21. Dezember 2009)

War eine schöne Tour gestern.
Nur, warum tun mir meine linken Finger so weh...  4h war halt doch ein bisserl viel...


Greetz
Edgar

@Oli: Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich nicht mehr aufs große Blatt gekommen bin. Der Zug hat sich glatt bei dem Wetter aufgespreißelt. 
Wie schaut es mit Deinem Federbein aus? Wieder lufthaltig?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2009)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour gestern.
> Nur, warum tun mir meine linken Finger so weh...  4h war halt doch ein bisserl viel...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal den Ventileinsatz gewechselt.
Gestern blieb die Luft drin(war aber deutlich"wärmer",so um den Gefrierpunkt)

Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Dezember 2009)

Meine Frau sagt,ich soll morgen früh/vormittag biken gehen,Ich wär Ihr nur bei den Vorbereitungen im Weg.

Vieleicht teilt jemand mein Schicksal?


----------



## OnkelZed (25. Dezember 2009)

Fohe Weihnachten Kinners! 
...und haut nicht zu viel in Euch rein, sonst gehts Euch wie mir jetzt. 

Bis die Tage
Edgar


----------



## GrassEater (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir! 

Sagt mal, habe ich den Saisonabschluss schon verpasst oder findet die Tour noch statt? Sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis 2010.

Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten,auch wenns schon fast um ist.

Nein Flo,
du hast nix versäumt.
Die Tour findet am 30. statt,  guckst du hier!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2010)

Wer hat Lust auf einen zünftigen Snowride?

*Treffpunkt heute 13 Uhr  vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Oli,

ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich Dir.
Bin dabei, muß aber noch meinen Luftdruck kontrollieren... 


Bis gleich
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> ein gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich Dir.
> Bin dabei, muß aber noch meinen Luftdruck kontrollieren...
> ...



Maximal  1,5 vorne und  1,7 hinten,bei deinem Gewicht eher noch weniger

bis nachher!


----------



## Night-Mare (2. Januar 2010)

Dann mal auch ein *gesundes neues Jahr* von Matthias (rechts) und mir (2ter von rechts) aus Bahrain. Hier ist auch Winter, nur 23° C... Mussten deswegen zur Silvesterfeier leider angezogen in den Pool. 





Grüße,
The beautiful Matthias & Jörg.


P. S. Erzählt mal, wie die Bedingungen auf der Alb so sind, wäre am 6. für eine Snowbike-Runde zu haben.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Januar 2010)

Wie jetzt,Bahrein?
War mir bis dato als Urlaubsland nicht geläufig

Nun ja,
auf der Alb soll es die nächsten Tage bzw. Nächte auch 23 Grad werden - minus dummerweise 


Gestern war ok, 
-5°C und der Schnee auf dem Traufweg schön von Wanderen festgetreten

Gruß, auch an die Scheichs

Oli

ps: ging da was mit den Mädels?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Januar 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ...,wäre am 6. für eine Snowbike-Runde zu haben.



Ich darf das eben mal aufgreifen :

Wer hätte denn noch alles Zeit und Lust auf eine "Dreikönigtour"?


----------



## GrassEater (4. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei. Start so gegen 11Uhr? Ist Nürtingen ok?

@ Jörg: Sei ehrlich, der nächste Sprung war ohne Klamotten ;-) Wo hast du denn die linke Hand auf dem Foto? Tsstss... Was Alkohol so alles bewirkt.

Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Januar 2010)

@Flo:
Ja,passt wunderbar!

*Mittwoch,06.Januar um 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## Night-Mare (4. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei am 6. Wenn der Flieger heil runterkommt...

Grüßle,
Jörg.


----------



## Night-Mare (5. Januar 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> ...Wenn der Flieger heil runterkommt...



Is er... Also bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Oli,

was sagt denn Dein Thermometer? Würde vielleicht auch heute dazustossen... Aber ich glaube, dass wegetechnisch von Albfuß bis oben hin nicht so viel gehen wird. Die Verwehungen bei uns sind schon ganz wegversteckend.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Januar 2010)

minus 2,4 Grad auf dem Balkon.
Ich erwarte dich dann um 13 Uhr am Bahnhof
In Anbetracht der Schneelage können wir auch im Sauhaag fahren und dich daheim abliefern.


----------



## OnkelZed (9. Januar 2010)

Na, dann will ich mich mal bemühen! 
Bis nachher. Mal schauen, wie ich im Aichtal durchkomme. Kann sein, dass ich nicht ganz pünktlich sein werde...


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Januar 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie erfolgreich Ihr wart... Ich habe kapituliert, und das in S-Town und da hat's naturgemäß nicht soviel Schnee.

Grüßle,
Jörg.


----------



## Renè29 (9. Januar 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie erfolgreich Ihr wart... Ich habe kapituliert, und das in S-Town und da hat's naturgemäß nicht soviel Schnee.



Da bist du nicht alleine, mir haben schon die 4km Arbeitsweg gereicht.

René


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Januar 2010)

Bin wieder da.
Gute 3 Stunden für 22 Km,und wir waren *nicht * auf der Alb.

Ja René,
ich gebs zu:Es macht im Moment keinen Spaß.Der Schnee ist noch zu locker/pulverig,die Räder haben überhaupt keine Seitenführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der schwager (9. Januar 2010)

Na dann freu´ich mich ja auf morgen....
ein paar Km müssen sein, die guten Vorsätze und so...
Wobei: Spass hat es ,zumindest mir, im Schnee immer gemacht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Januar 2010)

Ich zitiere mal kurz aus einem Nachbar-thread([email protected]):

 "die Ski-Freerider sagen zu dem Schnee, den wir gerade haben Champain-Powder
Champagner sozusagen, ganz kleine Kristalle, bei -5°C und kälter gefallen, noch nicht umgewandelt und ganz geringes Raumgewicht (100-200kg / m³)
Mit den Ski der absolute Traum, gibt es normal fast nur in den Rocky Mountains...und gerade heute bei uns.
Zum Biken ist das Zeug leider zu wenig verfestigt = Null grip. Dafür bremst es einen aber auch nicht ganz so stark"
__________________


----------



## der schwager (9. Januar 2010)

Es ist halt irgendwie was besonderes, hat man nicht so oft.
Geniessen heisst die Devise, da ist mir das Naturerlebnis wichtiger als der Trainingseffekt (wobei das bei mir eigentlich immer so ist).


----------



## Night-Mare (9. Januar 2010)

Also, ich hatte nach 1 h und 10 km genug, und da war ich fast nur auf Straße unterwegs. Jeder Versuch auf Waldwegen war nur Frust. Der Schnee ist zu lose und zu kalt, so dass er sich nicht verfestigt, somit gibts keine fest- sondern nur zertrampelte Wege, man rutscht wie auf Sand. Wer das Naturerlebnis sucht sollte sich einen Schlitten nehmen 

Grüßle,
Jörg.


----------



## OnkelZed (9. Januar 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin wieder da.
> Gute 3 Stunden für 22 Km,und wir waren *nicht * auf der Alb.



Bei mir hats in Summe für knapp 30 km bei 10,7 km/h und knapp 400 hm gereicht.  Für die Strapazen hat Euch aber bestimmt der schöne geräumte Aichtalradweg entschädigt?


----------



## Night-Mare (12. Januar 2010)

Gibts irgendjemand, der es gestern oder heute mal wieder probiert hat und sagen kann, wie es sich biken lässt?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Januar 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Gibts irgendjemand, der es gestern oder heute mal wieder probiert hat und sagen kann, wie es sich biken lässt?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jörg.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6729057&postcount=190


----------



## bikepassionalb (12. Januar 2010)

bin ne kleine Runde durch den Berkheimerwald gefahren.
Berg hoch gehts. Runter kaum Grip, einmal zu stark bremsen und man schmiert ab.

Am Samstag fahr ich, mit der Denkendorfergruppe die Monatsausfahr.
Hoffe auf bessere Verhältnisse.


----------



## toddel1 (12. Januar 2010)

@all

Ich war heute beim Uracher Wasserfall (siehe neueste Bilder). Wo die Wanderer am Wochenende etwas den Schnee festgetreten hatten, gings einigermaßen, ab 10% aufwärts war dann Schluß mit lustig. Dafür ließen sich die Treppen auf der Rückfahrt komplett runterfahren, da der festgetrampelte Schnee praktische Rampen mit Gripkanten hinterließ.
Auf der Alb hats auf wenigbegangenen Trails noch ca. 20cm Schneehöhe, also nur was für eben oder runter.
Man sieht sich!
Toddel


----------



## der schwager (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
hab´s heute auch nochmal probiert
Zwei Stunden für 15 km, da war sogar ich schon besser.
Deshalb gilt: Frühling, jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (15. Januar 2010)

SERVUZ' er

Nachdem ich mich mehr oder weniger knapp 4 Wochen mit trockenem Sand rumschlagen musste, möchte ich mich nun mal dem "Weißem" zuwenden.

Morgen
Samstag der 16.1.2010 
werde ich mich mit meinem Bike in Metzingen 
knapp nach 11 Uhr 
mit der Aussicht auf viel viel Sonne Richtung Bad Urach durch schlagen. 
Wer noch Lust hat seinem Zweirad die Sporen zu geben ist herzlichst Willkommen.

Go Fredi Go

Matthias


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Januar 2010)

Morgen kann ich nicht.
Wäre Sonntag auch eine Option?

Ach,und wegen "4 Wochen trockener Sand" : Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen

Oli


----------



## camper69 (15. Januar 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich nicht.
> Wäre Sonntag auch eine Option?
> 
> Ach,und wegen "4 Wochen trockener Sand" : Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen
> ...



Hi Oli,

ja, bin schon zu bemitleiden...der Sand auf La Palma wurde jedoch die erste  Woche mit recht viel Regen getränkt...... hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht

Sonntag soll es Regnen....will daher morgen fahren...und am Sonntag wohl IndoorSport nach gehen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Januar 2010)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## OnkelZed (16. Januar 2010)

Prinzipiell ja, aber hast Du Dir mal die Vorhersage für morgen in Nürtingen angeschaut? 
Schaut nach 99% Schiffen über den ganzen Tag aus...
Werde mich daher wahrscheinlich heute Mittag irgendwann für eine kleine Runde aufmachen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Januar 2010)

na müstet`s halt zu uns kommen-da ist wenigstens Schnee für morgen vorausgesagt-meinem Namen zur Ehre


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Januar 2010)

Sieht wirklich übel aus.
Vieleicht reichts für eine spontane Runde,wenn es das Wetter gerade zulässt.

@Henrik:
Zu dir komme ich mal im Frühjahr/Sommer,wenn du dich auskennst und mir die besten trails zeigen kannst


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Januar 2010)

Wer hat am *Samstag* Lust auf eine Tour?
Treffpunkt *um 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Nürtingen*


----------



## OnkelZed (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Oli,

hätte ich prinzipiell schon... bin nur leider für Fremdumzug eingeteilt.
Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (22. Januar 2010)

ich würde mitfahren


----------



## GrassEater (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir sieht es ganz gut aus. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob ich es ganz bis 11 schaffe. Wie wärs denn mit Start um 11 in Metzingen?? 

Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Januar 2010)

GrassEater schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir sieht es ganz gut aus. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob ich es ganz bis 11 schaffe. Wie wärs denn mit Start um 11 in Metzingen??
> 
> Flo



Wir könnten uns etwas später treffen,z.B.gegen 11.45 am Jusi-Parkplatz.
Reicht dir das von der Zeit?


----------



## Night-Mare (22. Januar 2010)

Also, nach tiefgehenden Diskussionen, diversen Abstimmungsgesprächen und nicht immer ganz einfachen Verhandlungen mit Matthias und Flo freue ich mich, hier die folgende Ankündigung veröffentlichen zu können:

Wir treffen uns morgen um *11:00 am Bahnhof Metzingen*

Die Nürtingen-Zug-Anreise-Toleranz von 5 Minuten versuchen wir natürlich zu gewährleisten, also mit vieeel Glück siehst Du noch unsere Hinterreifen und kannst Dich dranhängen, Oli.


Bis morgen,
Jörg.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Januar 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns morgen um *11:00 am Bahnhof Metzingen*



Hmmm.....
Von mir aus schon,aber ob das für Raffael und René auch ok ist?

Wartet auf jeden Fall mal den Zug aus Nürtingen ab.

Falls es nicht klappt - euch viel Spaß!


----------



## GrassEater (23. Januar 2010)

@ Klar kommt ihr mit! Wir warten auf euch  Ach ja, Jörg ist "krank" und will "langsam" machen. Dann wirds sicher ein Spass.

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2010)

GrassEater schrieb:


> @ Klar kommt ihr mit! Wir warten auf euch  Ach ja, Jörg ist "krank" und will "langsam" machen. Dann wirds sicher ein Spass.
> 
> Flo



Jörg kann nicht langsam machen.Vieleicht hat er Angst,daß er bei zu geringer Geschwindigkeit umkippt

Wie auch immer,ich konnte den Raffael(puma24) bisher nicht erreichen.

Würdet ihr im Notfall auch auf den nächsten Zug (Ankunft 11.23 Uhr) warten?
Ich ruf dich oder Jörg nacher mal an.


----------



## bikepassionalb (23. Januar 2010)

Seid ihr alle gut angekommen?
Ich bin über Kappishäusern zurückgefahren, waren noch ein paar schöne Trail dabei.
Euch allen noch ein, schönes Restwochenende.

Gruß Raffa


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Januar 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle gut angekommen?
> Ich bin über Kappishäusern zurückgefahren, waren noch ein paar schöne Trail dabei.
> Euch allen noch ein, schönes Restwochenende.
> 
> Gruß Raffa



Ja,der Zug hat uns wohlbehalten in Nürtingen abgeliefert

Wie lange hast du denn bis Esslingen gebraucht?


----------



## bikepassionalb (23. Januar 2010)

ich war ca um 16.30 Uhr zuhause.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?
Bezüglich Startpunkt und -zeit wäre ich einigermaßen flexibel

Oli


----------



## bikepassionalb (29. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Januar 2010)

Also:
Treffpunkt *morgen 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*


----------



## Dude5882 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

dreht morgen jemand eine Runde? Wäre für eine Tour irgendwann ab 10 Uhr zu haben.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## bikepassionalb (10. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts am Samstag mit ner Tour?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dabei,wenn das Tempo gemütlich wird.Leide noch unter den Nachwirkungen meiner Erkältung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kinners, hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf Schneebiken. 
War letzte Woche auch erkältet und habe noch leichtes Halsweh.
Würde mich daher Olis Tempovorstellungen anschließen...
Dann kann ich auch meine neuen hoffentlich dauerkälteresistenten Handschuhe testen.
Bis jetzt solls ja zumindest trocken sein. Mal schauen, was morgen alles an Neuschnee runterkommt.

Wann soll gestartet werden? Würde kurz nach Mittag präferieren. Muß am Vormittag noch putzen/saugen. 


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## bikepassionalb (12. Februar 2010)

lohnt es sich auf die Schwäbische Alb?
Oder fahr mer.
11 Uhr in Nürtingen passt bei mir.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Februar 2010)

Ich sage für morgen wieder ab,ich krieg die Erkältung ums Verrecken nicht los

Oli

Edit:
Ich drehe nachher mit René eine kurze Lampen-Testrunde und schau mal,ob es geht.
Vieleicht wirds ja morgen doch was.

Ich gebe heute abend/morgen früh bescheid.


----------



## OnkelZed (12. Februar 2010)

Oli, lass mich nicht allein!!! 
Bin doch auch noch nicht so dolle fit, aber würde gerne morgen so ab 13:00 eine Runde drehen...
Wie war die Ausfahrt mit Rene heute am Abend? Bestimmt gut selbst geblendet.

@puma24: Ich würde im Moment bezweifeln, dass man vernüftig auf den Albtrails vorwärts kommt. Ist doch recht viel in den letzten beiden Tagen runtergekommen...

Ziehe mir jetzt Metropolis rein.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2010)

Die Runde gestern war ok,ging deutlich besser als ich dachte.
Dummerweise ist mir am Hinterrad eine Speiche gebrochen  und ich muss mich erst um Ersatz kümmern.

Ohnehin würde ich eher morgen fahren(wenn ich heute irgendwo eine passende Speiche bekomme),bis dahin ist der Schnee eher schon plattgefahren/-getreten .Gestern waren viele Wege noch "ungespurt" und wir waren in der Streckenwahl ziemlich eingeschränkt.


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Februar 2010)

Ok, hast mich überzeugt. 
Bei uns schneit es grad immer noch, so ein zwei weitere cm sind über nacht auch noch dazugekommen. Morgen bin ich auch freier in der Zeitwahl. 

Toitoitoi beim passende Speiche finden!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2010)

So,
die Speichen sind wieder vollzählig an Bord.
*11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen?*


----------



## bikepassionalb (13. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Morgen nicht dabei.
Wahr Heute fahren. 
Euch viel Spass beim Biken


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Februar 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen?*



YES SIR!!! 
Hab' mich vorher aufm Spinningbike eine Stunde lang vorgewärmt.

@puma24: Und ich dachte, Du fährst jeden Tag!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (13. Februar 2010)

jeden Tag ist mir n bissle zu viel.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Februar 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> jeden Tag ist mir n bissle zu viel.



Sagt meine Frau auch immer

Dann halt beim nächsten mal,z.B am Dienstag nachmittag (hab da frei)?


----------



## bikepassionalb (13. Februar 2010)

Dienstag hört sich gut an.


----------



## OnkelZed (14. Februar 2010)

War ne schöne Hardcore-Runde im Schnee heute! 
@Oli: Mein Tacho sagt 48,1km und ziemlich dicke Oberschenkel.
Muß noch ordentlich fürn Sommer trainieren...

Oli, extra für Dich noch die Standardsteigung um Lenzerheide  :


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Februar 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Oli, extra für Dich noch die Standardsteigung um Lenzerheide  :


Oha!
Morgen fange ich an mit Abnehmen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe morgen nachmittag frei und werde ein bisschen biken gehen.
*
Treffpunkt 15 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Evtl. wird Beleuchtung benötigt

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (15. Februar 2010)




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Februar 2010)

Es war (vorsichtig formuliert ) "ziemlich nett"  heute


----------



## OnkelZed (16. Februar 2010)

Beweisbilder? 
War der Schnee an der Alb heute besser zu Fahren? War ja kalt genug über Nacht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Februar 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Beweisbilder?
> *War der Schnee an der Alb heute besser zu Fahren*? War ja kalt genug über Nacht.



Wir sind nur "unten rum" gefahren,
weil mein kleines Kettenblatt die neue Kette nicht akzeptiert hat und ich mich bei der zu erwartenden Schneekonsistenz nicht auf dem mittleren Blatt hochquälen wollte.

Bilder gibts keine,wir hatten vor lauter Traumwetter genießen keine Zeit zu knipsen


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Februar 2010)

Hai Jungs, bin diese Woche einschließlich WE in der Region. Falls ich am WE mal Ausgang kriege, könnte es vielleicht am Sonntag mal wieder was mit ner gemeinsamen Runde werden.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Februar 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hai Jungs, bin diese Woche einschließlich WE in der Region. Falls ich am WE mal Ausgang kriege, könnte es vielleicht am Sonntag mal wieder was mit ner gemeinsamen Runde werden.
> 
> Grüße Henrik



Vieleicht kriegst du ja auch morgen Ausgang?

Sonntag siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus.
Ich erwarte Frau und Kind nach einwöchiger Abwesenheit zurück und es kommt wahrscheinlich nicht so gut an,wenn ich dann gleich biken gehe(obwohl das Wetter deutlich besser werden soll als morgen)


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Februar 2010)

Hi Oli, also Samstag siehts bei mir wohl schlecht aus-auch wichtige Familienangelegenheiten-und das Wetter soll da ja auch noch nicht so toll sein. Aber ich verstehe auch, dass Du natürlich ebenfalls familiäre Verpflichtungen hast. Geht denn sonst von wem was am WE?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Februar 2010)

@Henrik:
Meld dich auf jeden Fall,wenn du am Sonntag biken gehst.
Vieleicht wird bei mir ja doch was.
Meine Frau hat sowieso erst mal mit der Urlaubswäsche zu tun,da wär ich Ihr ja eh im Weg  !


----------



## GrassEater (20. Februar 2010)

Heute, 12Uhr, Metzingen Bahnhof, falls jemand Lust hat.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Februar 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Henrik:
> Meld dich auf jeden Fall,wenn du am Sonntag biken gehst.
> Vieleicht wird bei mir ja doch was.
> Meine Frau hat sowieso erst mal mit der Urlaubswäsche zu tun,da wär ich Ihr ja eh im Weg  !



Hallo Henrik,ich bleib morgen definitiv daheim.

War vorhin biken bzw.hab es versucht.
Bis auf geräumte,geteerte Wege kannst es komplett vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Februar 2010)

Hi Oli-was ist denn so schlimm auf den anderen Wegen?


----------



## bikepassionalb (20. Februar 2010)

Waldwege und Trails sind voller Eis.Fahren kann man sie schon, aber Spass machts nicht so.
Mal schauen wie es nächstes Wochenende aussieht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Februar 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> Waldwege und Trails sind voller Eis.Fahren kann man sie schon, aber Spass machts nicht so.
> Mal schauen wie es nächstes Wochenende aussieht.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen,
ich würde höchstens die Worte "nicht so" durch "überhaupt nicht" ersetzen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Februar 2010)

also weiß nicht, was ihr habt, bin neulich bei einigen Stellen blanken Eises rauf und runter gefahren-alles eine Frage der Technik. Das einzige was blöd ist ist tauender Schnee oder wenn er viel zu tief ist. Wie schauts denn nun aus - ist er jetzt wieder mehr und fester geworden?
Plane schon, morgen zu fahren


----------



## jonibeck (20. Februar 2010)

War heute bei mir Unterwegs (100-200m über Urach). Ohne Gefälle im normalen Tiefschnee keine Chance. Selbst im kleinsten Gang bei maximaler Frequenz kommst nur solang vorwärts, bis sich das Rad querstellt/eingräbt. Ab 10% Gefälle kommst mit leichtem Treten akzeptabel Vorwärts. Bin dann halt den geräumten Teerweg hoch und dann die Trails im Tiefschnee runter. Die Passagen der Trails die nicht steil genug sind, muss man dann wohl oder übel schieben. Ich hoffe aber, dass ich durch mehrmaliges Fahren und Tauwetter (toitoitoi) die Trails bald wieder komplett fahren kann. Wo ich bereits gefahren bin, gehts fast bissel leichter. Wobei Spurrillen auch suboptimal sind. Hänge, die komplett in der Sonne liegen haben auch weniger Schnee. Oder aber, wenn drüber Nadelbäume sind. Trotzalledem sollte man ziemlich Frustresitent sein, wenn man jetzt dort biken geht, wo nicht geräumt ist .


----------



## GrassEater (21. Februar 2010)

Hier ein kleiner Statusbericht der Trails:

- Steige zum Glemser Flughafen: Teilweise vereist, weiter oben leichte Schneedecke auf Eisschicht, alles ganz gut zu fahren

- Oben auf der Alb rund um Glemser Flughafen: Eigentlich nicht zu fahren. Teilweile noch tiefer, matschiger Schnee, bis zu 20cm tief. So bald die Steige aufhört ist schieben angesagt. 

- Abfahrt Höllenlöcher: Weicher Schnee, sehr rutschig. Aber noch zu fahren (bzw. rutschen). Hey, war das ein Spass  

- Steige Dettingen - Sattelbogen: Wenig Schnee, da Südseite. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Trailsuche! Flo


----------



## Renè29 (21. Februar 2010)

Darf ich Vorstellen!
Die  Treppen Downhiller.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHs1NGMzDP8"]YouTube- Treppen Downhill[/ame]


----------



## OnkelZed (21. Februar 2010)

Jetzt habe ich den legendären Treppendownhill (erwähnt am letzten Sonntag beim Treppen-Viertel-Downhill) auch mal gesehen!
Danke Renè.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Februar 2010)

@Edgar:
Das ist *nicht* der erwähnte Treppendownhill,der war in Stuttgart bei der Sonntagsfahrertour.

Diese Treppe ist in Oberboihingen,die haben wir gestern in Ermangelung an fahrbaren Trails für uns entdeckt und heute gleich nochmal in Angriff genommen.

Sieht auf dem Video aber irgendwie total lasch aus,dabei ist die ziemlich steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Februar 2010)

ich fands prima, dass es doch geklappt hat, mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren!


----------



## bikepassionalb (24. Februar 2010)

würde am Samstag ne Tour fahren.Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Februar 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> würde am Samstag ne Tour fahren.*Wer ist dabei?*



Ich!


----------



## Volle the Guide (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Nürtingen/Neuffen/Urach,
wollte Euch eine Veranstaltung des wohl weltbesten Winterpokal-Fahrers (ohne "offizielle WP-Zulassung") und meines guten Freundes nicht vorenthalten.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/582914
Lohnt sich.
Außerdem ist er heute abend in Donnstetten mit seiner deutsch-deutschen Grenztour.
Wer mehr über die Königskrabbe wissen will:
www.kingcrab.de
Grüße, Volker


----------



## bikepassionalb (26. Februar 2010)

wann habt ihr morgen zeit?
wieder 11Uhr?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Februar 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> wann habt ihr morgen zeit?
> wieder 11Uhr?



11 Uhr passt sehr gut!
Treff wieder vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (26. Februar 2010)

Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr am Nürtingerbahnhof


----------



## bikepassionalb (27. Februar 2010)

war ne super Tour.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Februar 2010)

Jo war klasse,endlich schneefreie Trails!


----------



## OnkelZed (27. Februar 2010)

Wie hoch war denn der Matschanteil auf den Trails? Wart Ihr auf der Alb?
War heute Mittag mit Frau knapp über 2h Asphalt schrubben... Wieder ein bißchen Kondition aufbauen.


----------



## bikepassionalb (28. Februar 2010)

Es wahr sehr wenig Matsch auf der Schwäbischen Alb.
Hauptsächlich trocken und sehr gut zu fahren.
War selbst überrascht.


----------



## Night-Mare (1. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Jo war klasse,endlich schneefreie Trails!



Moin Oli... Ich fühle mich verfolgt...:


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. März 2010)

Night-Mare schrieb:


> Moin Oli... Ich fühle mich verfolgt...:



Wenn ich dir in natura nur auch so dicht folgen könnte


----------



## OnkelZed (1. März 2010)

War heute von 18:00 bis 20:30 unterwegs.
Bin im Schnellflug nach Neuffen und von dort hoch auf den Hohenneuffen und dann rüber nach Erkenbrechtsweiler. Neben den angenehm trockenen Wegen waren die Wurzeln bei nacht doch etwas erschreckend!  Liegt erfreulich wenig Baumzeugs vom Sturm auf den Wegen...


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. März 2010)

tja dann habt ihr Glück, bei mir unten ist noch nix eisfrei-muss das gscheite biken noch verschieben. Aber skifahren ist auch schön


----------



## bikepassionalb (4. März 2010)

wie siehts mit dem biken, am Wochenende aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. März 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> wie siehts mit dem biken, am Wochenende aus?



Wenn,dann Sonntag(morgen wirds wohl ziemlich ätzend).
Ist aber noch nicht sicher, ich melde mich noch mal.

Oli


----------



## bikepassionalb (5. März 2010)

das Wetter wird warscheinlich, ab Morgen besch.....
Sonntag fahr ich, eher nicht.

Bei mir in der Umgebung, Schurwald und Stuttgart Frauenkopf sind viele Trails mit Baumstämmen verspeert worden
Hoffe das wird nicht schlimmer.


----------



## OnkelZed (5. März 2010)

Hallo Kinners,

ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei. So wie es ausschaut, gibts Sonne pur bei knapp unter Null.


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. März 2010)

Wird wohl ein Snowride morgen :



*11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen!*

Edgar,du kannst mir dann das mit "Sonne pur" näher erklären.....


----------



## bikepassionalb (6. März 2010)

Ich bin am Sonntag, leider nicht dabei.


----------



## OnkelZed (6. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Edgar,du kannst mir dann das mit "Sonne pur" näher erklären.....



Ähhh, sicherlich: 

Vorhin hat bei uns auch mal die Sonne kurz durch die Wolken gelugt!


----------



## jonny666111 (9. März 2010)

Hi,

ich komme in den nächsten Wochen 2-3 mal nach Urach (Besuch in der Reha-Klinik) und bin auf der suche nach ner schönen Tour ca. 50 km.
Kann mir jemand was vorschlagen.    Mit fahren wird nur schwer möglich sein da das ganze relativ spontan ablaufen wird und ich daher noich nicht sagen kann wann....

Gruß und schon mal Danke...

Jonny


----------



## trauftaenzer (9. März 2010)

Hier gibt's schöne Touren http://www.mtb-urach.de/

Viel Spaß


----------



## jonny666111 (9. März 2010)

Danke, so was hab ich gemeint...  vielleicht hat sonst noch jemand ein Tipp...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (16. März 2010)

Nix los hier...
Oli, berichte uns von Deiner harten Errungenschaft! 
Schon da, das gute Stück?
Auf Biken habe ich gerade gar keinen Bock bei dem Schlonzwetter.


----------



## Andi_85 (16. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich freu mich auch schon wieder wenn es wärmer ist. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. März 2010)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich freu mich auch schon wieder wenn es wärmer ist.
> 
> ...



Ja,wer ist denn da aus seiner Höhle gekrochen? 
Mach schon mal die Spinnweben vom Bike weg,am Wochenende gibts 20 Grad!

@Edgar:
Der Rahmen ist noch nicht da,kommt aber hoffentlich noch vor dem WE.
Und damit die Umgewöhnung nicht so krass wird,fahr ich erstmal nur auf weichem Waldboden 

@all:
Ich möchte am Samstag eine größere Runde drehen.
Wer wäre denn dabei?


----------



## Dude5882 (17. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ja,wer ist denn da aus seiner Höhle gekrochen?
> Mach schon mal die Spinnweben vom Bike weg,am Wochenende gibts 20 Grad!
> 
> @Edgar:
> ...



@Oli: Mmh? Steigst Du wieder auf ein Hardtail um??


----------



## aka (17. März 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @Oli: Mmh? Steigst Du wieder auf ein Hardtail um??





> Es heißt, dass der Schwabe erst mit 40 Jahren g'scheit wird.



Da ist anscheinend wirklich was dran


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2010)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> @Oli: Mmh? Steigst Du wieder auf ein Hardtail um??



Ja.
Frag mich aber bitte nicht warum ich das tue,ich weiß es selber nicht genau

Und wegen 40 und g´scheit:
Meine liebe Frau hält mich ob des Hardtail-Projekts eher für total bescheuert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (19. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @all:
> Ich möchte am Samstag eine größere Runde drehen.
> Wer wäre denn dabei?



Hier aus Reutingen meldet sich ein kräftiges Stimmchen und erfreut sich dem Gedanken am Samstag zu biken. Wenn der Start nicht all zu früh ist, etwa gegen 12:00 uhr dann sehe ich kein porblem auch püntlich zu erscheinen, und Verstärkung aus Stgt habe ich auch dabei. S T E F A N!!

Es grüßt der
Theo


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. März 2010)

wie Recht Deine Frau doch hat!


----------



## Chisum (19. März 2010)

@Oli: Gebe deiner Frau auch vollkommen Recht. Trotzdem würde ich morgen gerne mit euch biken, 12 Uhr wäre perfekt. Wie schauts?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. März 2010)

@Stefan:
Schön,daß du wieder bikefähig bist,ich freu mich !

Ansonsten würde ich sagen,wir treffen uns
*morgen um 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen!
*

Würdest du noch dem Theo Bescheid sagen?
Ich muss mein Hardtail bis morgen fertig bekommen.
*
Steel is real!*


Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (19. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Stefan:
> Schön,daß du wieder bikefähig bist,ich freu mich !
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich sagen,wir treffen uns
> ...



Dass nenn ich doch mal wirklich "back to the Roots".... 

Leider muss ich morgen und an den nächsten paar Wochenenden an meiner Diplomarbeit rumdoktern. Bis Anfang Mai bin ich aber zwangsläufig damit fertig, dann klappt's sicher auch mal wieder mit Biken 

VG Ingmar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. März 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Oli, berichte uns von Deiner harten Errungenschaft!



Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:








Mein Grinsen kann man wegen des Bartes leider nicht erkennen,

darum:


----------



## OnkelZed (21. März 2010)

Hallo Oli,

freut mich zu lesen! 
Mach doch mal ein paar (Detail)Bilder mehr. Auf den Pics in Deinem Album kommt die 130mm-Revelation schon mal sehr harmonisch rüber. Wie haben sich die Wurzeln am Poppes angefühlt so ganz ohne Nachgiebigkeit?
Habe am Samstag mit Frau 54km gemacht... Sonst hätte ich mir Deine Premiere auch nicht entgehen lassen wollen.

Froher Schaffensanfang
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. März 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> freut mich zu lesen!
> Mach doch mal ein paar (Detail)Bilder mehr. Auf den Pics in Deinem Album kommt die 130mm-Revelation schon mal sehr harmonisch rüber. Wie haben sich die Wurzeln am Poppes angefühlt so ganz ohne Nachgiebigkeit?
> ...



Mal sehen,ob ich noch mal Zeit für eine Fotosession habe.

Meinem "Poppes" geht es ganz gut,ging alles(u.a.Traufweg vom Parkplatz Hohenneuffen bis zur Karlslinde,Serpentinen runter zum Schillingskreuz) besser als erwartet.


----------



## dertiger (21. März 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Einheimischen: Die Alb ist doch sicher schneefrei, oder liege ich da falsch? Irritiert haben mich nur Schneebilder auf GPSTours von heute, aber vermutlich wurde sie früher gefahren denke ich.
Ich will DIenstag eine Tour über die Kaiserberge fahren deshalb frage ich.


----------



## Andi_85 (21. März 2010)

Nee ist kein Schnee mehr vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (21. März 2010)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Nee ist kein Schnee mehr vorhanden.



Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht.  Ich wollte am Wochenende den Waldweg vom Parkplatz zwischen Randecker Maar und Schopfloch Richtung Pfannsteigle fahren. Das ging gar nicht, weil der Weg noch fast komplett schneebedeckt war. Der Verbindungsweg rüber zum Wald, vom Randecker Maar kommend, war auch noch komplett weiß.

Aber bis Dienstag sollte sich das erledigt haben.


----------



## Andi_85 (21. März 2010)

Also ich bin am Samstag Burg Hohenneuffen - Beurener Fels geradelt. Da war nichts weißes mehr.  Nur nen stinkender Gülltracker der seine Felder bespritzt hat.


----------



## An der Alb (22. März 2010)

Mich hat´s auch gewundert, vor allem weil es dort eigentlich kein Schattenloch ist. Aber ich musste am Freitag dort tatsächlich wieder umdrehen, weil es zum fahren kaum möglich war. 

Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee jetzt wo er ist, nämlich weit weg


----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Hardtail bis morgen fertig bekommen.
> *
> Steel is real!*
> 
> ...



Hi Oli,

am Samstag ist auch noch ein anderes On-One komplettiert und erstmals gefahren worden. Allerdings ist es kein 456, sondern ein Inbred mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. Der Besitzer ist von seinem On-One ähnlich begeistert wie Du von Deinem.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. März 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> am Samstag ist auch noch ein anderes On-One komplettiert und erstmals gefahren worden. Allerdings ist es kein 456, sondern ein Inbred mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. Der Besitzer ist von seinem On-One ähnlich begeistert wie Du von Deinem.
> 
> ...


Geil,
mit Rohloff!
Lass das bloß nicht den René sehen

Also ich war ja etwas skeptisch und hab mich zwischendurch echt gefragt was ich da eigentlich mache.
Nach der Tour am Samstag (bei der alles dabei war was man auf/an der Alb so unter die Stollen kriegen kann)
Kann ich feststellen:Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. März 2010)

Wer würde sich denn morgen oder übermorgen trotz des bescheidenen Wetters aufs Bike trauen?


----------



## OnkelZed (27. März 2010)

Hallo Oli,

scheint wohl keiner Lust zu haben. Ich auch nicht so richtig...
Wir sind am Do Abend ins Siebenmühlental mit GPS-Track gebikt. Da gibt es auch ein paar hübsche Trails, die mich im Fully-Fahren bestärkt haben. 
Würde mich evtl. morgen melden, ob ich biken gehe.

Greetz
Edgar

P.S.: Habe hier schon lange nix mehr von Rafael gelesen. Lebsch no?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. März 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> scheint wohl keiner Lust zu haben. Ich auch nicht so richtig...
> Wir sind am Do Abend ins Siebenmühlental mit GPS-Track gebikt. Da gibt es auch ein paar hübsche Trails, die mich im Fully-Fahren bestärkt haben.
> ...



Ich bin heute morgen um kurz vor acht(erste Anzeichen von seniler Bettflucht) mit René los.

Wenn du morgen biken solltest:Ich wär noch mal dabei.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hat irgendwer evtl.einen VRO-Vorbau in Größe S über oder möchte gegen Größe M tauschen?

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. März 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Wir sind am Do Abend ins Siebenmühlental mit GPS-Track gebikt. Da gibt es auch ein paar hübsche Trails, die mich im Fully-Fahren bestärkt haben.



Jo, die gibts da auf jeden Fall. Und vor allem eine böse Bachüberquerung 
Schickst du mir mal den Track, würde ich auch gerne mal reinschauen.

Können uns auch gerne mal für ne Runde dort treffen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## OnkelZed (30. März 2010)

You've got PN!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

An Karfreitag soll das Wetter wohl ganz erträglich werden.

Wer hätte den alles Lust auf eine größere(traillastige)Tour?

Startpunkt und -Zeit wie immer variabel.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Andi_85 (31. März 2010)

Hi Oli,

also falls es erträglich mit dem Wetter ist, bin ich dabei.  

Gruß
Andi


----------



## bikepassionalb (31. März 2010)

Bin warscheinlich dabei


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. April 2010)

@Raffa:

Dann treffen wir uns
* morgen um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen
*

@Andi:
Wir können dich gegen 12 Uhr (+/-) in Neuffen oberhalb vom Freibad an dem Grillplatz/Spielplatz(Schelmenwasen heist das glaub ich?)aufgabeln,wenn du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (1. April 2010)

OK, bis Morgen


----------



## OnkelZed (1. April 2010)

Bin auch willig!!! 
Bis morgen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. April 2010)

Hat jemand (so wie ich ) diese Woche frei und Lust auf eine längere Tour?

Idealerweise morgen,das Wetter wird richtig klasse!

Gruß Oli


----------



## GrassEater (6. April 2010)

@Oli: Na du hast es ja gut. Morgen wird der schönste Tag bisher in diesem Jahr und du hast frei. Dann wünsche ich eine schöne Tour! Gruß Flo (Mich gibt es also doch noch ;-) )


----------



## McFussel (8. April 2010)

Fährt von Euch jemand Raum Teck, Bossler, BadDitzenbach? Bin da des öfteren am fahren - tolle Trails. Wär schön da mal jemand zu treffen.

Viell gibts da ja auch noch ein paar "NightBiker"...



Grüße


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. April 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch jemand Raum Teck, Bossler, BadDitzenbach? Bin da des öfteren am fahren - tolle Trails. Wär schön da mal jemand zu treffen.
> 
> Viell gibts da ja auch noch ein paar "NightBiker"...
> 
> ...



Ist nicht ganz unsere Ecke,wir sind eher Richtung Beuren/Neuffen und Urach unterwegs.


----------



## Bube (8. April 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch jemand Raum Teck, Bossler, BadDitzenbach? Bin da des öfteren am fahren - tolle Trails. Wär schön da mal jemand zu treffen.
> 
> Viell gibts da ja auch noch ein paar "NightBiker"...
> 
> ...




Jau, dat jibbet 

Wir könnten freitags ab 18:45 Uhr in Dettingen/Teck sein.
Da bleibt dann noch genügen "Nacht" übrig 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. April 2010)

Hat morgen nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine Tour?
Start 13.30/14 Uhr,Startpunkt ist verhandelbar.

Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (9. April 2010)

Abend Allerseits

ich würd mal gerne mitfahren, bin aus Metzingen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. April 2010)

Hallo Tobi,
Dann treffen wir uns doch um kurz nach 14 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof in Metzingen!
(Oder wolltest du nach Nürtingen kommen?)

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (10. April 2010)

Morgen Oli

alles klar, bis dann.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. April 2010)

Prima,bis später!

und damit es auch keiner übersieht:

*Treffpunkt heute kurz nach 14 Uhr vorm Bahnhof METZINGEN*


----------



## An der Alb (10. April 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch jemand Raum Teck, Bossler, BadDitzenbach? Bin da des öfteren am fahren - tolle Trails. Wär schön da mal jemand zu treffen.
> 
> Viell gibts da ja auch noch ein paar "NightBiker"...
> 
> ...



Raum Teck und Bossler (den habe ich heute vor) fahre ich auch. Bad Ditzenbach ist mir zu weit. Zum Bossler komme ich entweder über Lenningen - Schopfloch - Reussenstein oder über Aichelberg.


----------



## OnkelZed (15. April 2010)

Hallo Kinners,

ruhig geworden hier...
Sollten hier tatsächlich nur so Schönwetterfahrer wie ich sein? 
Am Sa hätte ich Lust auf einen sonnigen Ride! Wer noch?

Greetz
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. April 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Kinners,
> 
> ruhig geworden hier...
> Sollten hier tatsächlich nur so Schönwetterfahrer wie ich sein?
> ...



Ich!
Wann wolltest du denn starten?


----------



## OnkelZed (16. April 2010)

Hallo Oli,

dachte so an 12.00 wenns recht ist, da ich vorher noch Haus putzen muss...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. April 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> dachte so an 12.00 wenns recht ist, da ich vorher noch Haus putzen muss...



Passt hervorragend!

*Treffpunkt morgen 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen

*

bis dann,

Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (16. April 2010)

YES Sir!!!


----------



## Alex.xy (17. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne auch mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch unter die Stollen nehmen! Ist denn für morgen was geplant? Aber bitte keine Höllentour 

Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2010)

Alex.xy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne auch mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch unter die Stollen nehmen! Ist denn für morgen was geplant? Aber bitte keine Höllentour
> 
> Viele Grüße Alex



Hi Alex,lange her!
Ich fahre morgen bei den Reutlingern mit.
Ich nehme den Zug um 10.55 ab Nürtingen(entsprechend ein paar Minuten früher ab Wendlingen).Würde mich freuen wenn du mitkommst.
Das wird morgen eine recht stattliche Gruppe,da ist das Tempo dann moderat.

Gruß Oli


----------



## barezi (17. April 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Passt hervorragend!
> 
> *Treffpunkt morgen 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen
> 
> ...




servus jungs,

heute war es wirklich cool, hat mir gefallen.... gerne wieder.
aber ich muss noch öfters biken damit ich fit werde.

gruß
bahri


----------



## Alex.xy (17. April 2010)

Yeep bin dabei. Zug fährt bei mir um 10:50 ab! Fährt sonst noch jemand mit dem Zug sonst könnte wir ja auch die Räder bei mir ins Auto stellen? 
Stimmt ist schon wieder ein ganzes Jahr ins Land gezogen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2010)

Alex.xy schrieb:


> Yeep bin dabei. Zug fährt bei mir um 10:50 ab! Fährt sonst noch jemand mit dem Zug *sonst könnte wir ja auch die Räder bei mir ins Auto stellen? *
> Stimmt ist schon wieder ein ganzes Jahr ins Land gezogen.



Wenn René mitkommt,fahren wir mit dem Zug.Falls nicht,würde ich dein Angebot annehmen!

Hast du die Möglichkeit,morgen früh noch mal hier rein zu schauen?
bis dahin weiß ich Bescheid ob René dabei ist.


----------



## Alex.xy (17. April 2010)

Klar dann schau ich morgen nochmal so gegen 10 Uhr ins Forum. 
Bis dann...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2010)

Ich muß leider einen Rückzieher machen,meine Frau teilt mir soeben mit,daß Sie morgen den ganzen Tag arbeiten muß.
Da will ich meinen Kleinen nicht schon wieder stundenlang alleine lassen.

Sorry,Alex!
Falls du trotzdem mit möchtest,meldest du dich am Besten im "Reutlingen-Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoermann4you (21. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne jetzt seit Anfang des Jahres in Neuffen. Da ich aber nur in der Woche hier bin wollt ich mal fragen ob es hier Leute gibt die auch mal abends noch ne Runde drehen. Evtl gibt es ja auch eine Gruppe die sich regelmäßig trifft. Habe gestern noch eine schöne Runde am Albtrauf rund um Neuffen gefahren. 

Viele grüße

Stephan


----------



## An der Alb (21. April 2010)

Gestern in Kirchheim im Wald entdeckt (schon ewig oft dran vorbeigefahren, aber nie abgebogen):






















Ist zwar technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, macht aber Spaß 


Und der Weg hier geht oben von einem Hof in der Nähe vom Reussenstein (man fährt dort praktisch über den Garten) runter Richtung Filsursprung:











Es geht oben über ein paar steile Treppenstufen, dann kommt ein arg verblockter Weg und dann geht es in diesen Waldweg.


----------



## Andi_85 (27. April 2010)

So, nun komm ich  auch endlich aus dem Winterschlaf gekrochen. 

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus? Samstag oder Sonntags?


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2010)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> So, nun komm ich  auch endlich aus dem Winterschlaf gekrochen.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende aus? Samstag oder Sonntags?
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur am Sonntag.
Zeit/Treffpunkt egal.

Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. April 2010)

Hey Hey

würd auch wieder mitkommen, kann aber nur Samstags, als Treffpunkt wär mir Nürtingen mal ganz lieb.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Trailjunkie (29. April 2010)

Servus Oli,

habe schon mehrmals versucht Dich auf Deiner Email Adresse anzuschreiben. Nur scheinbar hatte ich bei unserem letzten Treffen was an den Ohren und sie wohl daher falsch notiert. Denn auf eine Antwort von Dir warte ich bis zum heutigen Tag vergeblich:heul. Komme daher auf diesem Wege noch mal auf mein Angebot zurück, uns vom 10.  16.05. zum Gardasee zu begleiten. Für Unterkunft und Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre gesorgt. Wäre klasse wenn Du etwas Zeit erübrigen könntest, um mit uns den mediterranen Flair und die phantastischen Trails der Gegend zu genießen.

Gruß ,
Pete


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. April 2010)

Trailjunkie schrieb:


> Servus Oli,
> 
> habe schon mehrmals versucht Dich auf Deiner Email Adresse anzuschreiben. Nur scheinbar hatte ich bei unserem letzten Treffen was an den Ohren und sie wohl daher falsch notiert. Denn auf eine Antwort von Dir warte ich bis zum heutigen Tag vergeblich:heul. Komme daher auf diesem Wege noch mal auf mein Angebot zurück, uns vom 10.  16.05. zum Gardasee zu begleiten. Für Unterkunft und Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre gesorgt. Wäre klasse wenn Du etwas Zeit erübrigen könntest, um mit uns den mediterranen Flair und die phantastischen Trails der Gegend zu genießen.
> 
> ...



Menschenskind,Pete!

Das tut mir jetzt echt Leid,daß ich dich zu deinem ersten Beitrag genötigt habe.

Die Mailadresse stimmt schon,ich hab ne mail von dir bekommen und auch beantwortet!?

Ich schick dir mal per PN meine Tel.-Nr. ,dann wirds einfacher!

Gruß Oli


----------



## Andi_85 (1. Mai 2010)

hey

Sollte es am Sonntag nicht aus allen Wolken schütten, bin ich dabei 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Mai 2010)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> hey
> 
> Sollte es am Sonntag nicht aus allen Wolken schütten, bin ich dabei
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich sagen:
*
morgen 13 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Wegen des unsicheren Wetters behalte ich mir jedoch vor,kurzfristig abzusagen.

Alle potentiellen Mitfahrer sollten also kurz vorher noch mal hier rein schauen!


Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Mai 2010)

Also,
das wird wohl nix mehr heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (2. Mai 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Also,
> das wird wohl nix mehr heute



Wollte ich gerade auch schreiben. Blödes Wetter!


----------



## An der Alb (10. Mai 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Also,
> das wird wohl nix mehr heute



Warst du zufällig am Samstag im Talwald (Bürgerseen Rtg. Käppele) unterwegs?


----------



## Andi_85 (10. Mai 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Warst du zufällig am Samstag im Talwald (Bürgerseen Rtg. Käppele) unterwegs?



Nee, da war ich im Audi Museum Ingolstadt und in München 

Ups, da war wohl der falsche gemeint  Ich sollte mal ins Bett.


----------



## An der Alb (10. Mai 2010)

Genau, ich hatte eigentlich Olli gemeint  Ist ja auch schon spät. 

Aber ein wenig OT: Wie ist das Audi Museum? Ich wusste nicht, dass es auch eines in München gibt. Oder warst du bei BMW?  Mein Faible ist ja mehr die Marke aus Zuffenhausen. Leider reicht´s da nicht für einen in Original-Größe, aber für viele kleine im kleinen Maßstab.


----------



## Andi_85 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja das ist mir danach auch aufgefallen 


Das Audi Museum war in Ingolstadt. Eintritt als Student/SchÃ¼ler 1 â¬, Erwachsene 2 â¬. (Ausweis wurde bei uns aber nicht kontrolliert  ).
Jo es sind halt die verschiedenen Zeiten von Audi ausgestellt, angefangen von Auto Union bis jetzt. Inklusive MotorrÃ¤der. 
Also ich sag mal so extra um das Audi Museum anzuschauen lohnt sich die ca. 2 - 2,5 stÃ¼ndige Fahrt nicht. Das sollte man dann doch noch mit einem Shopping-Trip im "Ingolstadt Village" (Outlet-Mall wie Metzingen) oder MÃ¼nchen verbinden.


----------



## An der Alb (11. Mai 2010)

Na dann bleibe ich doch lieber zum gscheite Autos gucken in Stuttgart und geh´ zum Shoppen weiterhin nach Metzingen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Mai 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Warst du zufällig am Samstag im Talwald (Bürgerseen Rtg. Käppele) unterwegs?



Ja,waren WIR (ich und René)
Wir haben ein paar Biker gesehen,welcher warst denn du


----------



## An der Alb (11. Mai 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ja,waren WIR (ich und René)
> Wir haben ein paar Biker gesehen,welcher warst denn du



Das war auf dem Trail zu dem neuen Erlebnispfad. Wir kamen von der kleinen Brücke, Ihr seid drauf zugefahren. War relativ schmal und schmutzig


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2010)

Wie sähe es denn am Sonntag mit einer schönen Tour aus?
Irgendwer Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Mai 2010)

Ja ich-aber bei uns-krieg dort auch besuch-vielleicht wärs aber auch mal was für Euch-ein anderes, tolles revier kennenzulernen-Trailriding von der Haustür an.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Mai 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ja ich-aber bei uns-krieg dort auch besuch-vielleicht wärs aber auch mal was für Euch-ein anderes, tolles revier kennenzulernen-Trailriding von der Haustür an.
> Grüße Henrik



Klar besuchen wir dich mal,deine Bilder sehen vielversprechend aus!



Bezüglich morgen gebe ich wegen des regen Interesses  noch den Treffpunkt bekannt:
René,Jens und ich starten um *13 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Und Edith findet Mailand voll doof!


Gruß,Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

konnte heute leider nicht. War mit Frau unterwegs und "muß" gleich zum Grillen. 
Morgen wäre ich aber für eine ausgedehnte Tour zu haben...
Wie schaut es bei Euch aus für Montag? Büddeeeee... Mag nicht alleine auf der Alb unterwegs sein. 

@Oli: Passt Deine Ortsangabe eigentlich noch? 

Greetz
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> konnte heute leider nicht. War mit Frau unterwegs und "muß" gleich zum Grillen.
> Morgen wäre ich aber für eine ausgedehnte Tour zu haben...
> ...



Ja,der Umzug wird wohl erst Ende Juni über die Bühne gehen.

Wegen Morgen:
René und Ich fahren morgen um 10.55 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Reutlingen und fahren dort eine Runde mit Mark,Doro und Co. 
Ich sollte spätestens um 15 Uhr wieder daheim aufschlagen und werde wohl auch mitm Zug zurück.Aber du könntest ja heim biken,dann wirds garantiert ausgedehnt.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (23. Mai 2010)

Was liegt denn für eine Tour in RT an? Habe dort im Thread auch mal was von einem Trail von Tü ausgehend gelesen...
Dann treffen wir uns 10:45 vor dem Bahnhof NT? 


Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Was liegt denn für eine Tour in RT an? Habe dort im Thread auch mal was von einem Trail von Tü ausgehend gelesen...
> *Dann treffen wir uns 10:45 vor dem Bahnhof NT?*
> 
> 
> Edgar



Jupp.
Es gibt wohl zwei Touren morgen,ab RT und ab TÜ.
Wohin es für uns(ab RT) geht,weiß ich nicht.
Ich fahr einfach den anderen nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kinners,

wie schauts morgen mit Biken aus?
Darf raus, sollte aber um 16:00 wieder zuhause sein wegen abendlicher Verpflichtungen! 
Würde daher einen Start von 10:00-11:00 präferieren.

@Bahri: Darfst Dich auch angesprochen fühlen!

Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Kinners,
> 
> wie schauts morgen mit Biken aus?
> Darf raus, sollte aber um 16:00 wieder zuhause sein wegen abendlicher Verpflichtungen!
> ...



Ich muß passen,hab im Haus zu tun.


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7209983&postcount=774


----------



## Renè29 (4. Juni 2010)

Fahr morgen um 10 ne Runde, möchte wer mit ?

René


----------



## An der Alb (10. Juni 2010)

Wenn es nicht schifft, würde ich am Samstag gerne von Mittelstadt über die Alb (Neuffen, Hülben o.ä.) Richtung Kirchheim fahren. Gibt´s irgendwelche Wegetipps (von Mittelstadt Richtung Neuffe) abseits der Straßen für mich? Habe leider kein GPS-Gerät, daher bitte kurze Beschreibung oder Kartenausdruck hochladen. Danke schon mal.

Apropos GPS, hat jemand eine Empfehlung im Bereich z.B. des Garmin Dakota?


----------



## Flo4u (10. Juni 2010)

@An der Alb: Vom Hohenneuffen immer am Albtrauf entlang bis oberhalb Owen.
Wunderschöner Trail:
http://www.schwaebischer-albverein.de/touren/showtour.htm?TourenNummer=118

Dann ins Tal nach Owen, andere Seite auf die Teck hinauf.
Von der Teck über den Gelben Fels zum Sattelbogen.
am Sattelbogen links herunter nach Bissingen/Teck und weiter nach Kirchheim.

Viel Spass!


----------



## An der Alb (10. Juni 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wegetipps (von Mittelstadt Richtung Neuffen)



Danke Flo, aber dort kenne ich mich aus


----------



## Flo4u (10. Juni 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Danke Flo, aber dort kenne ich mich aus


hmmmmm  
Dann vielleicht Deine Fragestellung präzisieren?


----------



## An der Alb (10. Juni 2010)

Flo4u schrieb:


> hmmmmm
> Dann vielleicht Deine Fragestellung präzisieren?



Steht doch da: "Gibt´s irgendwelche Wegetipps (von Mittelstadt Richtung Neuffen) abseits der Straßen für mich?"

Ok, ok, das "n" habe ich nachträglich eingefügt


----------



## Yetibike (10. Juni 2010)

Wegetipp:

Mittelstadt nach Metzingen (geht auf dem Radweg) dann Richtung Dettingen Erms (auch noch Radweg möglich) ab da dann auf der linken Hangseite geht der sogenannte Paradiesweg auf der Rückseite des Jusi hoch Richtung Sattelbogen Du muß aber auf dem Paradiesweg bleiben und weiterfahren immer gerade aus bis zu einen Schotterparkplatz (Straße hoch nach Hülben) kurz vor diesem Parkplatz gehts links hoch auf den sogenannten Pfarrweg hoch und dann dem Trail kannst Du folgen bis mehr oder weniger zum Hohen Neuffen. Sollest Du Dir aber auf ner guten Karten genau anschauen da gibts ne menge Wege.

Das war jetzt ne Wegbeschreibung so aus dem Gedächnis raus, wie gesagt schau mal da auf die Karte die Bezeichnungen sollten so stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (14. Juni 2010)

@all
noch mal zum Mitschreiben!!!

*Bitte keine Wegebeschreibungen oder Trailempfehlungen im öffentlichen Profil abgeben.*

1. Die fundmentalistische Rotsockenabteilung wartet nur darauf uns abzupassen, bzw. die Trails zu blockieren (...und nicht jeder schafft den 50cm-Bunnyhop im Uphill!).
2. Ggf. warten ein paar Forst-Sherrifs auf Dich!
3. Scharenweise Mitleser überfluten die Trails und in Folge werden die Trails dicht gemacht.
4. Technische Trails werden von Mitlesern zum Ausprobieren angefahren oder  - noch schlimmer - von Ungeübten entschärft/geshaped. Übrigends das gleiche Phänomen wie bei den Klettersteiggehern am Hindelanger-Klettersteig - Einer kann nichts und alle Anderen werden blockiert!

Darum:
Wegebeschreibungen oder Trailempfehlungen nur unter P.N. austauschen.

Happy on Trails!
Toddel


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juni 2010)

Jo war da wohl etwas zu........sorry

Kann bitte ein Admin den Beitrag 1902 löschen, DANKE


----------



## An der Alb (14. Juni 2010)

@Yetibike: Danke für die Beschreibung. Bin allerdings am Samstag nicht gefahren.


----------



## aka (15. Juni 2010)

toddel1;7259912[SIZE="5" schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte keine Wegebeschreibungen oder Trailempfehlungen im öffentlichen Profil abgeben.*[/SIZE]


/unterschreib
Toddel, ermahne mal ans Bikemagazin!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467284


----------



## Yetibike (16. Juni 2010)

aka schrieb:


> /unterschreib
> Toddel, ermahne mal ans Bikemagazin!
> quote]
> Ne er hatte ja recht,
> ...


----------



## aka (16. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ...hab mich ja auch aufgeregt das die Bike jetzt auch noch uns Alb auf ihren tollen Tourenbeschreibungen unbedingt drauf haben muß. Da man ja von den Gegenden die in der Bike u.a. beschrieben werden immer wieder hört das plötzlich von überall her Biker die Gegend OHNE Rücksicht auf verluste / verärgerte unsicher machen, sodaß zum Teil Wegen ziemlich schnell dann gesperrt werden.


So war auch meine erste Reaktion.
Nachdem ich nun eine Weile nachgedacht habe sehe ich die Sache etwas entspannter.
Wenn ich mich daran zurueck erinnere, als ich MTB Einsteiger war, habe ich gerne so Tourenberichte gelesen und mich inspirieren lassen. Als Einsteiger haette ich mich ueber so einen Bereicht gefreut.
Mittlerweile suche ich mir meine Trails lieber selber und habe grosse Freude wenn ich etwas finde, was sonst kaum jemand befaehrt und wuerde das nicht in die Welt rausposaunen.
Auch bin ich zwar seltener, aber gluecklicher Benutzer der zwei Moser Guides vom Gardasee und somit fahre ich ja auch in fremden Revieren nach Beschreibung. Das ist im Prinzip ja aehnlich.
Und letztlich: vor ein paar Jahren gabs schon mal einen Tourenbericht der Uracher / Reutlinger Alb. Da waren die Hoellenloecher auch schon dabei, und es war nicht weiter Schlimm.


----------



## Yetibike (16. Juni 2010)

Zumindest kann dir das als SÜDSCHWEDE bei uns auch passieren............
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yWn08Dhv5E"]YouTube- Ãber 70 Mio. Menschen in Deutschland kÃ¶nnen kein Bayrisch![/nomedia]


----------



## OnkelZed (3. Juli 2010)

hallo kinners,

scheint hier im thread ziemich tote hose zu sein...
noch jemand da?

greetz
zed


----------



## barezi (4. Juli 2010)

edgar, 

kannst vergessen, bei dem wetter ist fahren nicht drin.
schönen sonntag noch, bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (4. Juli 2010)

das habe ich mir heute morgen nach dem aufstehen auch gedacht.
aber ich hoffe dann auf morgen, da ich die nächste woche auch noch urlaub habe. 
oder wie meintest du das mit "bis morgen"?


----------



## An der Alb (8. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine Alpenüberquerung mit Go-Alps einzusteigen? Start am 10.07., Rückkehr am 17.07.

Abwicklung und alles weitere per PN. Auf Grund des Termins bitte unbedingt bis morgen früh per PN melden.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juli 2010)

Hat denn morgen und/oder am Sonntag irgendwerLust,zeitig aufzustehen und bei noch erträglichen Temperaturen eine Runde zu drehen?

Ich dachte an eine Startzeit von +/- 9 Uhr.

Treffpunkt in Nürtingen oder Metzingen


Gruß Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Oli,

an sich gerne, ziehe aber morgen um 12:00 den Start in Albstadt vor. 
Na denn, frohes Schwitzen.


Edgar


----------



## ZeroTobi (10. Juli 2010)

Hey

ich wär am Sonntag mit dabei.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> ich wär am Sonntag mit dabei.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Mittlerweile würde ich noch früher starten wollen,wäre 8.15 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (10. Juli 2010)

Ist ok.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2010)

Schön,
dann bis *Morgen um 8.15 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## OnkelZed (12. Juli 2010)

Sorry Oli, hatte am Sonntag auf nix bock, nur Sofahüten und Nahrungsmittelzuführung. 

@puma24: He Raffa, schöne Zeit hast du da mit 4:11 in Albstadt eingefahren! Gratulation!!! Mit 2 kg weniger am Bike wäre ich da vielleicht auch hingekommen.


----------



## timangla (16. Juli 2010)

hey jungs würde gerne mal mich bei einer tour anhängen seit ihr am sonntag irgendwo auf der alb unterwegs?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bin am WE im Schwarzwald unterwegs.

Vieleicht nächste Woche?

Oli


----------



## bikepassionalb (17. Juli 2010)

@puma24: He Raffa, schöne Zeit hast du da mit 4:11 in Albstadt eingefahren! Gratulation!!! Mit 2 kg weniger am Bike wäre ich da vielleicht auch hingekommen. 


danke.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. August 2010)

*Buddel,buddel* 

@all:
Morgen gibts eine traillastige Tour auf die Alb.

*Treffpunkt Morgen 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*

Das sollte reichen,um vor dem großen Regen wieder daheim zu sein.

Gruß Oli


----------



## OnkelZed (13. August 2010)

Mensch Oli,

gibts Dich (und Rene) noch? 
Hab Euch die letzten Wochen immer in RT wildern sehen.
Bin leider derzeit gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen und muß mich deshalb etwas mit der körperlichen Ertüchtigung zurückhalten. 

Viel Spass beim Biken vor dem Schiff.
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. August 2010)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Mensch Oli,
> 
> gibts Dich (und Rene) noch?
> Hab Euch die letzten Wochen immer in RT wildern sehen.
> ...



Dann wünsch ich gute Genesung,melde dich wenn du wieder fahrtauglich bist!


----------



## toddel1 (14. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich gute Genesung,melde dich wenn du wieder fahrtauglich bist!



Hi Jungens!
mein Nagel ist aus der Schulter wieder draussen und ich kann auch schon in der Ebene auf nem Renner dahinrollen. Freue mich bis in ein paar Monaten  wieder mit Euch fahren zu können.

Grüßle
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. August 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hi Jungens!
> mein Nagel ist aus der Schulter wieder draussen* und ich kann auch schon in der Ebene auf nem Renner dahinrollen.* Freue mich bis in ein paar Monaten  wieder mit Euch fahren zu können.
> 
> Grüßle
> ...



Mensch,das ist doch schon mal besser wie gar nixDann rechne ich bei der Jahresabschlußtour mit deiner Anwesenheit


----------



## ZeroTobi (20. August 2010)

Hey

hat jemand lust am Samstag (bis 14 Uhr) oder am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. August 2010)

Hallo Tobi,
morgen geht bei mir nix.
Evtl. am Sonntag,da würde ich allerdings bei den Reutlingern mitfahren (guckst du im RT/TÜ-Thread )

Gruß Oli


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen oli

wie wäre mal eine super dupper tour bei dir

gruß kai


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. August 2010)

Hallo Kai!
Nächstes Wochenende muss ich komplett passen,bin anderweitig verplant

Aber wie wäre denn das WE darauf? Schreib einfach rein,wenn du Zeit und Lust hast(vieleicht nicht unbedingt erst einen Tag vorher)!
Kannst dich evtl.auch mit Henrik kurzschließen,der müsste dann auch noch da sein.

Gruß(auch an deine Freundin,ich weiß den Namen leider nimmer),
Oli


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. August 2010)

hallo oli

du meinst dieses schnuckelige kleine wesen mit den braunen langen harren grins ++sina++


gut dann sagen wir nächste woche eine oder 2 größere touren

sende mal deine handy nummer 

henrik ist dabei wenn er kann gruß kai


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. September 2010)

*Hat jemand morgen nachmittag Lust auf eine traillastige Tour ab Nürtingen?
Treffpunkt 15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof*

Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *Hat jemand morgen nachmittag Lust auf eine traillastige Tour ab Nürtingen?
> Treffpunkt 15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof*
> 
> Gruß Oli




Falls jemand kommt,bitte Bescheid geben.
Andernfalls fahr ich nicht über Nürtingen bzw.wähle ich alternativ die Couch.


----------



## An der Alb (4. September 2010)

Ich würde in den nächsten 20 min. ab Kirchheim Rtg. Bissingen - schw. Alb starten. Bin allerdings seit Mitte Juli erst zwei mal gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (4. September 2010)

Hallo Oli,

bin heute am Start. Muss aber erst noch wegen meinem BrumBrum in die Werkstatt!


----------



## OnkelZed (4. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Falls jemand kommt,bitte Bescheid geben.
> Andernfalls fahr ich nicht über Nürtingen bzw.wähle ich alternativ die Couch.



Hallo Oli,

bin dabei!!!!  1500 vorm Bahnhof.

Freu mich.
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. September 2010)

@McFussel und OnkelZed:

*Ich muss euch nachher leider versetzen,*
mir ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen(hat aber nix mit der Couch zu tun).
Hoffentlich liest das einer von euch noch.....

Lothar,ich versuchs nachher nochmal bei dir am Handy.
Edgar,von dir hab ich keine Nr.?!

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß(Edgar,musst halt als Guide einspringen)!

I´m so sorry!!

Oli


----------



## McFussel (4. September 2010)

Bei mir wird es leider sehr viel später.....will das auch mit einem Nightride verbinden....

Morgen wäre cool! Treffpunkt egal....


----------



## Dela1980 (15. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

fahre ab und an am Käppele und habe dort einige interessante Trails gefunden. Habe einmal etwas über eine ausgewachsene Freeride Strecke mit Northshores usw gehört. Kennt ihr die? Würde mich dann gerne mal zu einer Runde anschliessen.

Danke im voraus,

Dela


----------



## McFussel (17. September 2010)

Ist heute Abend jemand am Start????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ist heute Abend jemand am Start????



Ich nicht.
Aber am Sonntag bin ich hier.Vieleicht wär das ja auch was für dich,falls du Zeit hast und dir die Anreise nicht zu weit ist.


Gruß Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. September 2010)

Hey

ist jemand am Samsatg am start?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## McFussel (22. September 2010)

Möglich - schau erst noch was das Wetter treibt...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. September 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> ist jemand am Samsatg am start?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Das Wetter soll wohl echt k***e werden.Falls es doch besser wird als angekündigt,kann man ja kurzfristig was ausmachen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. September 2010)

Hey,
Samstags würd nur so um die Mittagszeit bei mir gehen (11-14 Uhr), Sonntags weis ichs noch nicht genau.
Hab grad ein paar neue Trails entdeckt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## McFussel (23. September 2010)

...ich hab in den letzten Tagen Tonnen von Trails entdeckt...geile Gegend! Wir leben im Paradis!


----------



## Yetibike (24. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll wohl echt k***e werden.Falls es doch besser wird als angekündigt,kann man ja kurzfristig was ausmachen.
> 
> Gruß,Oli


 
Das muß besser werden


----------



## McFussel (24. September 2010)

Wir bitten darum!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. September 2010)

Sonntag vormittag/mittag soll es laut Wetter.com noch am erträglichsten sein.
Wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte,wäre ich für eine Runde zu haben,würde das aber äusserst kurzfristig entscheiden.

Eventuelle Interessenten sollten Sonntag morgen noch mal hier rein schauen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## McFussel (24. September 2010)

WAS ist bei Dir früh???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> WAS ist bei Dir früh???


Hi Lothar!

Mittlerweile tendiere ich beim Blick aus dem Fenster doch sehr dazu ,morgen NICHT zu fahren.Es kommen sicher noch mal schönere Tage!

Gruß Oli


----------



## McFussel (25. September 2010)

Wollte grad fragen, wer kann da mal die Dusche draussen abstellen....


In den Bergen schneits - das is auch okay!


----------



## ZeroTobi (26. September 2010)

Hey,

ich geh heut mittag ne runde fahren. Werd nur Straße oder Waldwege fahren.

Jemand dabei?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. September 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich geh heut mittag ne runde fahren. Werd nur Straße oder Waldwege fahren.
> 
> ...



Bin mittlerweile anderweitig verplant.Wieso regnet das eigentlich nicht


----------



## McFussel (26. September 2010)

....denen ist der Regen ausgegangen nach Gestern!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. September 2010)

Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine Tour?

Richtung Lenninger Tal/Teck/Breitenstein wär mal wieder schön.
Ist aber kein Muss,bin diesbezüglich flexibel.

Starten würde ich gegen 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Nürtingen(ist ebenfalls verhandelbar).

Gruß Oli


----------



## Andi_85 (30. September 2010)

Hey Oli,

also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## McFussel (1. Oktober 2010)

Mal schaun, was meine bessere Häfte sagt....denke aber, das ich eher Nachmittags kann...


----------



## messias (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss mal meine Regierung fragen, aber ich würd gern (nach laaanger Abstinenz) auch mal wieder mit euch ne Runde drehen.

Wie läng wär die Tour denn so (HM, Dauer)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (2. Oktober 2010)

8h, 35.000hm, 423.844,91km



Heut geht eh nix...das feuchte Zeugs kam vom Himmel - ich zerleg jetzt mal meinen Hinterbau!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Wie läng wär die Tour denn so (HM, Dauer)?


Ja jetzt Grüß Gott!
Das ist wirklich schon ein paar Tage her.

Du weißt ja sicher trotzdem noch wie das ist,800- 1000 Hm hat man immer schnell zusammen.Ich würde mal 3-3 1/2 Std. netto veranschlagen.Ausserdem geh ich jede Wette ein,daß du auch nach "laaanger Abstinenz" mit den Anstiegen weniger Schwierigkeiten haben wirst als ich.

@all:
auf vielfachen Wunsch würde ich den Start auf 

*morgen 13 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen* legen.


Gruß,Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *morgen 13 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Nürtingen*
> 
> Gruß,Oli



@Andi,Lothar und Matze:
Ein Feedback von euch wäre ganz nett,da ich nicht gern allein am Bahnhof stehen möchte.

Sollte ich bis morgen ~9 Uhr von KEINEM von euch was hören,würd ich nämlich eher bei den Reutlingern mitfahren.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## messias (2. Oktober 2010)

Also die Startverschiebung kommt mir sehr gelegen. Bin dabei!


----------



## Andi_85 (3. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Mister Niceguy (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi Oli,

nachdem ich schon eine Weile hier mitlese, werde ich nun auch mal bei Euch mitfahren.

Grüße, Flo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Oktober 2010)

prima,bis nachher!


----------



## McFussel (3. Oktober 2010)

Habe es zu spät gelesen....Damn!


----------



## Mister Niceguy (4. Oktober 2010)

War ne schöne Tour gestern mit Euch.

Danke und Grüße, Flo.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja,war ne schöne Runde....und so komfortabel!


----------



## OnkelZed (4. Oktober 2010)

Yepp, eine echt klasse Runde mit klasse Leuten! 
Sofafeeling forever... Oli, welcome back.

So ich mach jetzt Nightride von der Firma nach hause.
Edgar


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich habe eine Frage an die Nachtfahrer unter euch. Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer "Mitfahrgelegenheit", ich fahre seit ungefähr 4 Jahren regelmäßig Mountainbike und meine bisherige Truppe hat sich aufgelöst. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob von euch jemand regelmäßig, 1-3 mal die Woche, im und ums Ermstal, ich komm aus Neuhausen- Metzingen, Touren fährt wo ich mitfahren könnte. Zur Zeit fahre ich meisten mittlere Touren zwichen 10 und 30Km und 1 bis 3 Stunden je nach Lust und Zeit. Da nun die Winterzeit angebrochen ist werde ich auch Nachts fahren müssen, da ich sonst unter der Woche nicht mehr aufs Rad komme. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jamand melden würde. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Yetibike (1. November 2010)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe eine Frage an die Nachtfahrer unter euch. Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer "Mitfahrgelegenheit", ich fahre seit ungefähr 4 Jahren regelmäßig Mountainbike und meine bisherige Truppe hat sich aufgelöst. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob von euch jemand regelmäßig, 1-3 mal die Woche, im und ums Ermstal, ich komm aus Neuhausen- Metzingen, Touren fährt wo ich mitfahren könnte. Zur Zeit fahre ich meisten mittlere Touren zwichen 10 und 30Km und 1 bis 3 Stunden je nach Lust und Zeit. Da nun die Winterzeit angebrochen ist werde ich auch Nachts fahren müssen, da ich sonst unter der Woche nicht mehr aufs Rad komme. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jamand melden würde.
> 
> Gruß Simon


 
Hallo Simon,
kannst Dich gern immer anschließen, Touren oft Samstags aber auch unter der Woche geplant, ich und ein paar andere sind meitß im Raum Metzingen / BadUrach unterwegs.
Gruß Oli


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (1. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hallo Simon,
> kannst Dich gern immer anschließen, Touren oft Samstags aber auch unter der Woche geplant, ich und ein paar andere sind meitß im Raum Metzingen / BadUrach unterwegs.
> Gruß Oli



Hoi Oli,
Was fahrt ihr meist für Touren und in welchem Tempo. Ich habe ein Endurobike mit 160mm Federweg da kann man nicht soo schnell fahren.
Für meine Hausrunde -> Neuhausen-Glems-Oberes Staubecken-St. Johann-Rutschenfelsen-Wanderparkplatz Epenzil-Wanderparkplatz Wasserfall-Dettingen-Neuhausen<- das sind etwas 25km, brauche ich etwa 1,5 Stunden. 
Fahrt ihr auch viel Nachts? Ich habe mir jetzt mal von einem Kumpel so eine DX-China-Lampe ausgeliehen und würde diese gerne mal testen. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Yetibike (2. November 2010)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Hoi Oli,
> Was fahrt ihr meist für Touren und in welchem Tempo. Ich habe ein Endurobike mit 160mm Federweg da kann man nicht soo schnell fahren.
> Für meine Hausrunde -> Neuhausen-Glems-Oberes Staubecken-St. Johann-Rutschenfelsen-Wanderparkplatz Epenzil-Wanderparkplatz Wasserfall-Dettingen-Neuhausen<- das sind etwas 25km, brauche ich etwa 1,5 Stunden.
> Fahrt ihr auch viel Nachts? Ich habe mir jetzt mal von einem Kumpel so eine DX-China-Lampe ausgeliehen und würde diese gerne mal testen.
> Gruß Simon


Hi
Tempo wird schon langsam genug sein. Sozusagen Chefe von diesem Theade ist Hijo. Gefahren wird im übrigen auch Sonntag morgens. Nachts mit den Chinaböllern, ja das paßt schon hab grad auch keine andere. Heut und morgen werd ich nicht fahren evlt. am Freitag abend. @Mister Hijo hättens auch Zeit?


----------



## McFussel (2. November 2010)

...würd gern mit - bin aber wohl noch in Frankfurt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hi
> Tempo wird schon langsam genug sein. Sozusagen Chefe von diesem Theade ist Hijo. Gefahren wird im übrigen auch Sonntag morgens. Nachts mit den Chinaböllern, ja das paßt schon hab grad auch keine andere. Heut und morgen werd ich nicht fahren evlt. am Freitag abend.* @Mister Hijo hättens auch Zeit?*



Freitag klingt gut!!

@Simon:wir(eher ich ) sind bergauf DEFINITIV auch nicht die Schnellsten.
Hast Zeit am Freitag?

Gruß,
ebenfalls Oli


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (2. November 2010)

Guten Abend an alle, 
Am Freitag habe ich den ganzen Mittag frei zur Verfügung. Wo startet ihr immer, habt ihr einen festen Treffpunkt, wo man sich trifft? Um wie viel Uhr gehts los?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. November 2010)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Guten Abend an alle,
> Am Freitag habe ich den ganzen Mittag frei zur Verfügung. Wo startet ihr immer, habt ihr einen festen Treffpunkt, wo man sich trifft? Um wie viel Uhr gehts los?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ich kann erst gegen Abend,könnte es 18 Uhr nach Metzingen bzw.Neuhausen schaffen(mit drei Chinesen-Funzeln sollte es trotzdem hell genug auf den Trails sein).
Treffpunkt war bisher immer der Bahnhof in Metzingen,da ab und an auch mal "Auswärtige" am Start sind,die per Zug "anreisen" oder dort das Auto parken.

Wir können dich aber natürlich auch in Neuhausen aufgabeln.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (2. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich kann erst gegen Abend,könnte es 18 Uhr nach Metzingen bzw.Neuhausen schaffen(mit drei Chinesen-Funzeln sollte es trotzdem hell genug auf den Trails sein).
> Treffpunkt war bisher immer der Bahnhof in Metzingen,da ab und an auch mal "Auswärtige" am Start sind,die per Zug "anreisen" oder dort das Auto parken.
> 
> Wir können dich aber natürlich auch in Neuhausen aufgabeln.
> ...



Für mich ist es kein Problem an den Bahnhof zu fahren, ich richte mich da ganz nach euch. 18 Uhr passt bei mir auch gut. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Yetibike (2. November 2010)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Für mich ist es kein Problem an den Bahnhof zu fahren, ich richte mich da ganz nach euch. 18 Uhr passt bei mir auch gut.
> 
> Gruß Simon


 

Dat wird ja dunkel, naja ich kann evlt. noch ne Tomikerze dazu steuern wenn alles klappt


----------



## McFussel (3. November 2010)

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie gern ich dabei wäre....


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. November 2010)

Hey Simon,

bin auch aus Metzingen. Aus welcher Ecke von Metzingen kommst du denn?
Bin am Freitag auch dabei.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (3. November 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> bin auch aus Metzingen. Aus welcher Ecke von Metzingen kommst du denn?
> Bin am Freitag auch dabei.
> ...



Ich komme aus Neuhausen, kurz vor dem Ortsausgang nach Dettingen. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2010)

Ja gut,ääh...

*Freitag 18 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (4. November 2010)

Ja gut, ääh...
Da könntest Du uns doch um 17:30 Uhr in Riederich / Bäckerei Winter  abholen? 
Wir würden auch mal gerne mal bei 
einer "One-man-Grupetto"-Tour mitfahren 


Heyaa

Bube





Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ja gut,ääh...
> 
> *Freitag 18 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## Yetibike (4. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Ja gut, ääh...
> Da könntest Du uns doch um 17:30 Uhr in Riederich / Bäckerei Winter abholen?
> Wir würden auch mal gerne mal bei
> einer "One-man-Grupetto"-Tour mitfahren
> ...


 
Erklär mir mal doch bitte, one man Grupetto   da hab ich in der Schule gefehlt/geschlafen oder auch beides


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (4. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal doch bitte, one man Grupetto   da hab ich in der Schule gefehlt/geschlafen oder auch beides



Ich habs auch nicht verstanden aber Wikipedia hilft weiter: 


> Als Gruppetto (ital. für Grüppchen) oder l'Autobus (frz.) bezeichnet man im Radsport bei längeren Rundfahrten eine Gruppe von Fahrern, die sich vor dem letzten Anstieg einer Etappe am Ende des Fahrerfeldes bildet. Bei diesen Fahrern handelt es sich um zurückgefallene Helfer, Sprintspezialisten und andere, die von den vorangegangenen Steigungen und Mannschaftsaufgaben zurückgeworfen wurden und die sicherstellen müssen, nicht das Zeitlimit zu überschreiten, was den Ausschluss von der Rundfahrt bedeuten würde.
> 
> *Innerhalb des Gruppettos ist es üblich, dass einer der erfahrensten Profis das Tempo vorgibt.* Diese Fahrer haben ein Gefühl dafür, rechtzeitig vor dem Zeitlimit ins Ziel zu kommen. Zudem bleiben die Fahrer im Gruppetto zusammen, da eine große Gruppe, die nach der Karenzzeit ins Ziel kommt, häufiger begnadigt und nicht aus dem Rennen genommen wird als einzelne Fahrer. Bei der Tour de France kann das Zeitlimit ohne Nennung von Gründen (z. B. widrigen Wetterbedingungen) von der Jury erweitert werden, wenn mehr als 20 % der Fahrer das Ziel nicht in der vorgesehenen Zeit erreichen.
> 
> *Im Gegensatz zur Spitzengruppe gibt es im Gruppetto eine außergewöhnliche Solidarität. Man hilft sich mit Essensrationen, Trinkflaschen, Ersatzteilen und Bekleidung teamübergreifend aus, da das gemeinsame Ankommen im Vordergrund steht*.



Warum aber "one man Gruppetto"??

Gruß Simon


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. November 2010)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Ich habs auch nicht verstanden aber Wikipedia hilft weiter:
> *...Anstieg...am Ende des Fahrerfeldes....
> *
> 
> ...



Weil ich ALLEINE ganz hinten fahre,und das nicht nur am letzten Anstieg.

@Yeti:
soll mer die Riedericher Langstreckenfahrer mitnehmen?
dann treffen wir uns kurz nach fünf bei mir!

@Bube:Ihr könnt ja,wenn wir dann nach ein paar lächerlichen Km/Hm wieder heimfahren,eure eigentliche Tour starten!

Bis morgen,
Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. November 2010)

Hey, 

kann morgen leider nicht kommen, hab Vereinssitzung.
Geht jemand von euch auch am Samstag raus?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (4. November 2010)

@Rossfeld-Biker, danke fürs Googlen,

@Hijo, 17 Uhr, bisher , ich denke das mir aber die Akkus vorher ausgehen wie den Herren vom FNR, und da mein ich nicht NUR das Licht

p.s. wie lang hält den der Chinese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (4. November 2010)

Hoi,
Ich hab ne Frage an alle die am Freitag mit kommen, 
ich habe heute die Lampe bekommen und gleich getest und bis her habe ich nur eine semi-funktionale Lösung für den Akku gefunden, hat von euch zufällig noch jemand ein Verlängerungskabel für die China-Lampe und braucht dieses nicht??  Fals ja, könnte er dieses bitte morgen mitbringen?! Ich möchte dieses Nur für eine Tour leihen, nicht kaufen!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Yetibike (4. November 2010)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Hoi,
> Ich hab ne Frage an alle die am Freitag mit kommen,
> ich habe heute die Lampe bekommen und gleich getest und bis her habe ich nur eine semi-funktionale Lösung für den Akku gefunden, hat von euch zufällig noch jemand ein Verlängerungskabel für die China-Lampe und braucht dieses nicht?? Fals ja, könnte er dieses bitte morgen mitbringen?!
> 
> Gruß Simon


 
Da schließ ich mich gleich an, 

Wo bekomm ich ne Verlängerung, Wo bekomm ich ein Akkukondom? bzw. welche passen da?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. November 2010)

betr.Chinesen-Leuchte:
Ich hab die Lenkerversion,da brauch ich keine Verlängerung

Akku hält im "volle Lotte"-Modus +- 2 Stunden.Allerdings muss man nur auf dem Trail voll aufblenden,ansonsten reicht die low-Stufe.Im Mix dauerts bei mir  ca.3 - 3 1/2 Std.,dann geht der Ein/Ausschalter auf rot.
Ganz leer hab ich den Akku noch nie gemacht,aber ich denke 4 Stunden sollten drin sein(länger muss ich bei Nacht auch nicht fahren,bin ja schlieslich kein Riedericher).
Ausserdem hab ich im Zweifel noch eine Notfunzel,mit der ich wenigstens den Heimweg finde.


*@Tobi:* Samstag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich anderweitig per bike unterwegs.Sollte es sich anders ergeben,tät ich mich noch mal melden.


Also dann:
morgen 17 Uhr bei mir vorm Haus ; 17.30 Uhr Riederich,Bäckerei Winter  ;  18 Uhr Metzingen,Bahnhof


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *@Tobi:* Samstag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich anderweitig per bike unterwegs.*Sollte es sich anders ergeben*,tät ich mich noch mal melden.



Und es ergibt sich anders

Ich würde gerne Vormittags los,weil später ein Regengebiet reinziehen soll.

*morgen 10.15 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen?*

Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. November 2010)

*Ich fahre morgen nicht!*
bin jetzt erst vom Nightride zurück und total am Sack

Oli


----------



## Yetibike (6. November 2010)

So hab den Fehler im Akku gefunden, man soll nicht glauben was in dem riesen Akkuapperat drin war......


Genauso ein kleiner Akku wie er sonst üblich war. Lötstelle werd ich nächstens flicken.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> So hab den Fehler im Akku gefunden, man soll nicht glauben was in dem riesen Akkuapperat drin war......
> 
> 
> Genauso ein kleiner Akku wie er sonst üblich war. Lötstelle werd ich nächstens flicken.



Die Chinesen halt...


----------



## Bube (7. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Die Chinesen halt...




Was spammst Du hier rum... um 10 war Start!



Bube


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. November 2010)

Hey,

hat jemand lust am Freitag oder am Wochenende bisschen fahren zu gehen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (11. November 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat jemand lust am Freitag oder am Wochenende bisschen fahren zu gehen?
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 
Ich plan am Samstag ne Tour, so gegen 13 Uhr als Abfahrttermin. Ankunft wär dann aber trotzdem mit Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (11. November 2010)

Hey Oli,

am Samstag müsste ich bis ca. 16.15 wieder zu Hause sein.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (11. November 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> am Samstag müsste ich bis ca. 16.15 wieder zu Hause sein.
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 
Es wird aber erst ab 17 Uhr dunkel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich plan am Samstag ne Tour, so gegen 13 Uhr als Abfahrttermin. Ankunft wär dann aber trotzdem mit Licht



Da bin ich doch dabei!!
13 Uhr ab N´tenzlingen oder ab Metzingen?
Oder ganz andere Richtung?


----------



## Yetibike (11. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch dabei!!
> 13 Uhr ab N´tenzlingen oder ab Metzingen?
> Oder ganz andere Richtung?


 
Da Du ja jetzt in extremen Trainingsstress stehst, werden wir Dir ne schöne lange Tour anbieten, denke das wir mal wieder Richtung TECK fahren könnten.

Abfahrtszeit denke ich wär dann erstmal in NTL, wenn einer noch in Metzingen einsteigen will sollte sich wenn möglich anmelden


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. November 2010)

Ich habe mich *NICHT* für RaR angemeldet!!
Keine Ahnung,was den Buben zu dieser Annahme führt.

Die Tour darf zwar trotzdem etwas länger werden,ich sollte allerdings gegen 18 Uhr wieder daheim aufschlagen.


----------



## Yetibike (11. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich habe mich *NICHT* für RaR angemeldet!!
> Keine Ahnung,was den Buben zu dieser Annahme führt.
> 
> Die Tour darf zwar trotzdem etwas länger werden,ich sollte allerdings gegen 18 Uhr wieder daheim aufschlagen.


 
Dachte die Interessengemeinschaft die Du ausgewählt hast ist automatisch ne Anmeldung fürs Race, und ich glaub da bin ich nicht der einzige.

JA ich denk das 7 h Fahrzeit für ne ausgiebige Tour vorerst mal reichen (abzüglich Einkehrschwung??)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Dachte die Interessengemeinschaft die Du ausgewählt hast ist automatisch ne Anmeldung fürs Race, und ich glaub da bin ich nicht der einzige.
> 
> JA ich denk das* 7 h Fahrzeit* für ne ausgiebige Tour vorerst mal reichen (abzüglich Einkehrschwung??)



Start 13 Uhr,Rückkehr 18 Uhr.

Setzen,sechs!!

Und:
Die IG hat mich ausgewählt.Und das ist KEINE automatische Anmeldung für das Rennen.


----------



## Yetibike (11. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Start 13 Uhr,Rückkehr 18 Uhr.
> 
> Setzen,sechs!!
> 
> ...


 
ja sag ich doch abzüglich des Einkehrschwungs (der ist ja dann nach 18 Uhr) ja und das mit dem setzten hat meine Lehrerin früher auch immer gsagt


----------



## An der Alb (12. November 2010)

Wisst ihr schon wo´s hingehen soll? 

Momentan halten mich zwei Dinge von der Mitfahrt ab:
1. Meine Funzel hat Lieferzeit und kommt erst in zwei Wochen. Wobei um 17 Uhr wär´s ja theoretisch fast noch hell. 
2. Seit dem Sommer bin ich zu wenig Fahrrad gefahren und habe zu viel "nix" gemacht.

Ich hoffe mit der Anschaffung einer Lampe treibt´s mich auch mal abends unter der Woche raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (12. November 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wisst ihr schon wo´s hingehen soll?
> 
> Momentan halten mich zwei Dinge von der Mitfahrt ab:
> 1. Meine Funzel hat Lieferzeit und kommt erst in zwei Wochen. Wobei um 17 Uhr wär´s ja theoretisch fast noch hell.
> ...


 
Richtung E-Weiler und am Albtrauf entlang, dann entweder Teck oder au net. Je nach Zeit und ....

Ein Positionslicht für den Staßenverkehr wär aber nicht schlecht, Traillicht denke ich brauche wir nicht, da wir mit ner Stunde Rückfahrt rechnen müssen.


----------



## allerbeschde (12. November 2010)

hey oli wo startet ihr morgen
gruß micha


----------



## Yetibike (12. November 2010)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> hey oli wo startet ihr morgen
> gruß micha


 
Altenried, Neckartenzlingen, Metzingen Bahnhof(wenn Bedarf)


----------



## allerbeschde (12. November 2010)

Wenn ihr wist wo und wann gib einfach bescheid (bin flexibel)!


----------



## Yetibike (12. November 2010)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wist wo und wann gib einfach bescheid (bin flexibel)!


 
Wo hab ich doch geschrieben, wir fahren um 12:30 Uhr (ca da der Kollege immer etwas länger brauch) von Altenried nach Neckartenzlingen dann von da aus Richtung Metzingen weiter, wenn ich weiß das da einer am Bahnhof wartet könnten wir so um 13:15 Uhr da vorbei kommen. Danach weiter nach Dettingen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wo hab ich doch geschrieben, wir fahren um 12:30 Uhr (ca da der Kollege immer etwas länger brauch) von Altenried nach Neckartenzlingen dann von da aus Richtung Metzingen weiter, wenn ich weiß das da einer am Bahnhof wartet könnten wir so um 13:15 Uhr da vorbei kommen. Danach weiter nach Dettingen



Ich warte dann vorm Haus,ansonsten klingelst halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (12. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> wenn ich weiß das da einer am Bahnhof wartet könnten wir so um 13:15 Uhr da vorbei kommen. Danach weiter nach Dettingen



Da werde ich warten.


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. November 2010)

Hey,
ich komme morgen dann nicht mit, wenns bei der Rückkehr bei 18 uhr bleibt.

Würd am Sonntag auch noch Fahren gehen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. November 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich komme morgen dann nicht mit, wenns bei der Rückkehr bei 18 uhr bleibt.
> 
> Würd am Sonntag auch noch Fahren gehen.
> ...



Du kannst ja vorher richtung Heimat abdrehen!?


----------



## bikepassionalb (12. November 2010)

Ich würde auch mitfahren.
Können wir uns dann, in Neckartenzlingen Treffen Oli?
Auch bei dir dann, wenn du mir deine Adresse verrätst.

Grüße Raffa


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. November 2010)

Also gut, dann um 13.15 in Metzingen am Bahnhof.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. November 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitfahren.
> Können wir uns dann, in Neckartenzlingen Treffen Oli?
> Auch bei dir dann, wenn du mir deine *Adresse *verrätst.
> 
> Grüße Raffa



Hab ich dir geschickt


----------



## bikepassionalb (12. November 2010)

Bis Morgen


----------



## allerbeschde (12. November 2010)

Bin auch dabei 13.15 metzingen Bahnhof
 Gruß bis morgen


----------



## An der Alb (12. November 2010)

Viel Spaß morgen.  Ist für mich leider die falsche Richtung. Werde morgen evtl. Richtung Boßler und Wiesensteig fahren.


----------



## Yetibike (12. November 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Viel Spaß morgen. Ist für mich leider die falsche Richtung. Werde morgen evtl. Richtung Boßler und Wiesensteig fahren.


Ein ander mal, leider ist der Boßler von Metzingen aus ne dicke Tagesrunde entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (12. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ein ander mal, leider ist der Boßler von Metzingen aus ne dicke Tagesrunde entfernt



Wolltest du nicht 7 Stunden fahren?


----------



## Yetibike (12. November 2010)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht 7 Stunden fahren?


 
ja aber abzüglich Einkehrschwung


----------



## bucki08 (12. November 2010)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei 13.15 metzingen Bahnhof
> Gruß bis morgen



Hallo zusammen,ich wäre morgen auch ab Metzingen dabei

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Yetibike (13. November 2010)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ich wäre morgen auch ab Metzingen dabei
> 
> Grüße Thomas


----------



## Yetibike (13. November 2010)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei 13.15 metzingen Bahnhof
> Gruß bis morgen


----------



## bikepassionalb (17. November 2010)

Geht am Samstag was?


----------



## McFussel (19. November 2010)

..ich hoffe es...


----------



## Yetibike (19. November 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> ..ich hoffe es...


 
Wenn ich am Samstag nochmal frei bekomme dann ja, ich versuch ja schon heute abend nach Tü zu fahren.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. November 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> Geht am Samstag was?



Ich würde gerne mal wieder in* Nürtingen* starten:
*
11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof* ? Viel später würde ich nicht los wollen,möchte noch bei Tageslicht wieder daheim sein.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (19. November 2010)

11 Uhr in Nürtingen geht bei mir.
Ich währ dabei.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. November 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> *11 Uhr in Nürtingen* geht bei mir.
> Ich währ dabei.


----------



## beat (21. November 2010)

Gilt natürlich auch für euch: Saisonabschluss der Sonntagsfahrer am nächsten Sonntag!
Grüße


----------



## bikepassionalb (21. November 2010)

Wer fährt den alles, bei der Abschlussfahrt, der Sonntagsfahrer mit?


----------



## Yetibike (22. November 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> Wer fährt den alles, bei der Abschlussfahrt, der Sonntagsfahrer mit?


 

Morgens mit dem Rad hinfahren und dann mit dem Zug zurück oder alles mit dem Rad?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Morgens mit dem Rad hinfahren und dann mit dem Zug zurück oder alles mit dem Rad?



René und ich sind letztes Jahr hin UND zurück mit dem Bike,wobei zurück echt zäh war.
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mit macht,werd ich zumindest die Hinfahrt per Bike absolvieren.Zurück tu ich mir glaub ich nicht nochmal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (23. November 2010)

ich bin dabei - zurück ist mir mit dem rad zu gefährlich 

gruss andreas

ps.: wann müss´mer los in tenzlingen?


----------



## Yetibike (23. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich bin dabei - zurück ist mir mit dem rad zu gefährlich
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> ps.: wann müss´mer los in tenzlingen?


 

Ich weiß nicht wann und wo genau man sich in S trifft. Evlt. können wir uns auch Bube anschließen, wenn die hingehen dann wohl auch nur fahrend?!


----------



## 4mate (23. November 2010)

beat schrieb:


> Gilt natürlich auch für euch: Saisonabschluss der Sonntagsfahrer am nächsten Sonntag!
> Grüße





> am Sonntag, den 28.11., um 13 Uhr an der Haltestelle "Stelle"!*





Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wann und wo genau man sich in S trifft. Evlt. können wir uns auch Bube anschließen, wenn die hingehen dann wohl auch nur fahrend?!


Haltestelle Stelle


----------



## bikepassionalb (24. November 2010)

Man sieht sich dan in Stuttgart, bei der Jusi Tour


----------



## ZeroTobi (24. November 2010)

Hey, ich würd am Sonntag mitkommen. Wer kommt denn alles noch mit aus Metzingen und Umgebung?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## alböhi (25. November 2010)

high volks,

also mir ist egal ob ich über metzingen oder im neckartal nach n´tailfingen fahr, um oli² abzuholen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (25. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> high volks,
> 
> also mir ist egal ob ich über metzingen oder im neckartal nach n´tailfingen fahr, um oli² abzuholen.
> 
> gruss andreas


 
!!!n´tenzlingen!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. November 2010)

René und ich sind auch dabei.Ob und wie wir per bike"anreisen" entscheiden wir kurzfristig je nach Wetter.


Edith sagt,es wird nicht sooo kalt und man könnte gut mit dem Bike  nach Stuttgart fahren.

Ich greife mal alböhis Zeitplan aus dem Nachbar-thread auf und schlage als Treffpunkt 11 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke Neckartenzlingen vor.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## alböhi (26. November 2010)

genau - so machen wir´s.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. November 2010)

Bei mir kündigt sich eine Erkältung an,den Sonntag kann ich wohl knicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (26. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bei mir kündigt sich eine Erkältung an,den Sonntag kann ich wohl knicken



@Oli 
Knicken gibts nicht, hab meinen Erkältungsanfall auch wieder wegbekommen.
Also strickte Bettruhe und dann am Sonntag wieder mit alten Kräften an den Start gehen.

@Alböhi fährst du über Metzingen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (26. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7785443#post7785443


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. November 2010)

Also ich bin definitiv morgen *nicht* dabei


----------



## bikepassionalb (2. Dezember 2010)

Wer ist den am Sonntag, bei der Adventtour dabei?


----------



## toddel1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungens!
Ist schon was in Sachen *Jahresabschlusstour 2010* geplant?
Da ich so weit von zu Hause schaffe, bin ich heuer für die Tourenplanung nicht zu greifen!
Trotzdem hier mein Vorschlag: 29. o. 30.12.2010; Uracher Alb, Höllenlöcher, Roßfeld.
Das hätte den Vorteil von einigen einfachen Aufstiegen und kernigen Abfahrten. Bei zuviel Schnee/Eis kann man zur Not auch auf Forstautobahnen wieder runter.
Bitte um Info oder weiteren Vorschlägen!
Grüßle
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## McFussel (18. Februar 2011)

Is morgen jeman unterwegs??


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Februar 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Is morgen jeman unterwegs??



Ich muss passen,hab mich als Umzugshelfer verpflichten lassen.

Im übrigen ist der thread hier mittlerweile(leider)mausetot,weshalb Anfragen derzeit im Reutlinger thread besser aufgehoben sind.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Mister Niceguy (18. Februar 2011)

Fahre Morgen so gegen 11 Uhr von Aichtal in den Schönbuch zum Birkensee und wieder zurück. Vornehmlich auf Waldwegen. Ein Trail ist aber dabei. Wird wahrscheinlich so zwischen 40 und 50 Kilometer sein, je nach Belieben. Tempo ist gemäßigt, da länger nicht mehr gefahren. Wer mit möchte, einfach Bescheid geben.

Grüße, Flo.


----------



## Yetibike (18. Februar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich muss passen,hab mich als Umzugshelfer verpflichten lassen.
> 
> Im übrigen ist der thread hier mittlerweile(leider)mausetot,weshalb Anfragen derzeit im Reutlinger thread besser aufgehoben sind.
> 
> Gruß,Oli


 

Aber gelesen wird er immer noch.

Ich denk es wird sich der ein oder andere am Samstag mittag (ca13-14 Uhr) einfinden für ne Tour auf die Alb. Abfahrt Neckartenzl.-Metzingen usw.
Mister Niceguy, kannst Dich gern anschließen.
Fürs Tempo bin ICH nicht verantwortlich
Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (18. Februar 2011)

Hey oli 
was heist das jetzt ? ferscht morge oder ed ?
Gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (18. Februar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey oli
> was heist das jetzt ? ferscht morge oder ed ?
> Gruß michel


 
n´türlich


----------



## allerbeschde (18. Februar 2011)

Ha no schau mer mal was mer morge machet vielleicht 
hosch jo a gscheide ideee


----------



## Mister Niceguy (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Oli,

morgen passt mir 13 Uhr nicht so ganz. Zu spät, weil ich noch was vor habe. Fahr aber bestimmt demnächst mit Euch mit. Beobachte auch den Reutlinger Thread 

Viel Spaß morgen auf der Alb, Flo.


----------



## Yetibike (19. Februar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Ha no schau mer mal was mer morge machet vielleicht
> hosch jo a gscheide ideee


 
Hallo Micha,
würd heut doch lieber das Wetter ausnutzen und mein Knie nochmal schonen, habs wohl letzte Woche etwas übertrieben.

Gruß oli


----------



## allerbeschde (19. Februar 2011)

Hey oli
isch okay las dirs gut gehen und bis demnächst
Gruß michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (26. Februar 2011)

Hey werde heute ne schöne tour richtung urach machen und das geile wetter ausnutzen wenn jemand bock hat darf er sich gerne anschließen kurze info wäre nett !
treffpunkt metzingen bahnhof 14.30 wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich urach direkt ansteuern ohne treffpunkt metzingen
gruß michel


----------



## McFussel (28. Februar 2011)

....tja, zu spät gelesen....

Immerhin am Sa 2h um die Teck gedreht. Mit 2.2er Reifen gestartet und dann 2.8er ins Auto eingeladen...


----------



## Yetibike (28. Februar 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> ....tja, zu spät gelesen....
> 
> Immerhin am Sa 2h um die Teck gedreht. Mit 2.2er Reifen gestartet und dann 2.8er ins Auto eingeladen...


 
Nö wir sind ganz sauber heim gekommen
na zumindest sauberer wie letztens........


Nächsten Samstag wieder kannst ja schon mal vorplanen


----------



## McFussel (28. Februar 2011)

...kommendes WE werd ich versuchen wieder auf der Latte zu stehen und mich anderweitig die Hänge runter zu werfen....



Solange es noch Schnee in den Bergen hat!


----------



## Yetibike (1. März 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wie froh ich bin das ich keinen mehr seh..
> 
> ......Schnee mein ich natürlich


----------



## McFussel (2. März 2011)

Ach komm.....


----------



## Yetibike (7. März 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ach komm.....


 
Hi Fussel
egal wie toll Dein Bretterfahren war, am Samstag hast was verpaßt
War mal wieder eine der schönsten Ausfahrten die wir unternommen haben.


Leider war das wohl für die nächsten Wochen meine letzte Ausfahrt, hoffe ich kann wieder mitte April einsteigen


----------



## McFussel (8. März 2011)

NeeeeeeNeNeNeeeeee.....Das war so geil! Ich gestehe, ich bin hin und her gerissen was Boarden und Biken angeht, aber das WE war der Knüller 


Aber freut mich, das Ihr richtig Spaß hattet!


----------



## ZeroTobi (19. März 2011)

Hey,

hat jemand morgen lust ne Runde zu drehen, soll auch die Sonne scheinen. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## McFussel (28. März 2011)

Hoi Hoi,

wollte morgen Abend mal ne Runde zischen - wie schaut's denn aus??

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (10. April 2011)

So nu i´m back!!!

Stehe Samstag ab sofort wieder zu Verfügung.

Zwar wie immer etwas langsam aber stets bemüht


Nach knapp vier Wochen nach OP hab ich gestern den ersten Test, Tour mit dem DAV in und um Stuttgart, ganz gut überstanden. Kann jetzt also größeres Planen

Gruß oli


----------



## McFussel (11. April 2011)

Freut mich....


war das ganze WE an den Spot's unterwegs - es war Hammer. Überlege (da Wetter schlecht werden soll) heute noch ne Runde um Teck und Breitenstein als Nightride zu machen....


----------



## Yetibike (14. April 2011)

Wer ist den am Samstag am Start?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. April 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wer ist den am Samstag am Start?



Kann nicht , ich muß "ebbes em Garta schaffa".
Sonntag würde gehen....


----------



## McFussel (15. April 2011)

....mach mich nach Sölden locker


----------



## Yetibike (15. April 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Kann nicht , ich muß "ebbes em Garta schaffa".
> Sonntag würde gehen....


 

ha geschafft......

Sonntag morgen würde bei mir auch klappen...........also keine Ausreden mehr Sonntag 10 Uhr abfahrt in NTZL!!!!?

Zusteigen in Metzingen Bahnhof um 10:30 Uhr dann möglich.

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. April 2011)

Ok,dann steh ich Sonntag um 10 unten vorm Haus


----------



## Yetibike (16. April 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ok,dann steh ich Sonntag um 10 unten vorm Haus





Sonst noch Freiwillige??


----------



## OnkelZed (16. April 2011)

Würde auch mal wieder mitkommen. 

@Oli: Ist 10:00 an der Bushaltestelle in N'tenzlingen ok?


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Würde auch mal wieder mitkommen.
> 
> @Oli: Ist *10:00 an der Bushaltestelle in N'tenzlingen ok?
> *
> ...



Ist ok,musst halt evtl.ein paar Minuten warten.

Edith fragt gerade,ob überhaupt jemand in Metzingen dazu stößt? ?

Ansonsten könnten wir nämlich eine andere,Gelegenheitsfahrer-freundlichere Richtung einschlagen.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. April 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist ok,musst halt evtl.ein paar Minuten warten.
> 
> Edith fragt gerade,ob überhaupt jemand in Metzingen dazu stößt? ?
> 
> Ansonsten könnten wir nämlich eine andere,Gelegenheitsfahrer-freundlichere Richtung einschlagen.



Richt´ Edith bitte aus, daß Doro und ich gerne um 10:30 Uhr in Metzingen "zusteigen" würden. Laßt Euch ruhig Zeit, wahrscheinlich schaffen wir´s auch nicht ganz pünktlich.
Kannst Du kurz bestätigen, daß Du das noch gelesen hast?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Richt´ Edith bitte aus, daß Doro und ich gerne um 10:30 Uhr in Metzingen "zusteigen" würden. Laßt Euch ruhig Zeit, wahrscheinlich schaffen wir´s auch nicht ganz pünktlich.
> Kannst Du kurz bestätigen, daß Du das noch gelesen hast?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Gelesen,bis nachher!


----------



## mtbjahn (17. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8221754&postcount=1888

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Andi_85 (17. April 2011)

Huhu zusammen,

Hoffe doch das mein neues Schaltwerk, Kette und Ritzel-Pack diese Woche kommt und das nervige knacken beim Treten dann endlich weg ist. 
Dann ist an meinem Cube fast alles neu. 

Dann bin ich nächstes Wochenende auch mal wieder dabei, falls da eine Tour stattfindet.. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Yetibike (13. Mai 2011)

Servus, fährt heute nachmittag/abend jemand?

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (13. Mai 2011)

Yap - HIER!!!!!



Muss nur noch das Schläuchlein wechseln....


----------



## Yetibike (13. Mai 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Yap - HIER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Muss nur noch das Schläuchlein wechseln....


oh sorry jetzt muß ich zurückrudern, werd eine Tour fahren aber mit meiner Frau.

Das nächste Mal wieder, gruß oli


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Oli,

warum soll es Dir anders ergehen wie mir? 
Meine hat aber Urlaub und fährt heute alleine...


Edgar (der heute Abend beim Fressen ist)


----------



## Yetibike (13. Mai 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> warum soll es Dir anders ergehen wie mir?
> Meine hat aber Urlaub und fährt heute alleine...
> ...


 
Wirst ihr halt auch zu langsam sein........

Viel Spaß beim fressen


----------



## Yetibike (16. Mai 2011)

Mal eine Anfrage für das lange Wochenende bzw. Freitag Samstag 03.06.2011 bis 04.06.2011.

Wer hat den Lust und Zeit an diesen beiden Tagen eine Tour im Allgäu mit zu veranstalten/mit zu fahren.

Tourvorschläge und Guide werden gern angenommen

Das ganze ist natürlich stark abhängig vom Wetter.

Von meiner Seite aus wäre ne Tour vorstellbar von Füssen-Plansee-Füssen. Andere Vorschläge bitte posten.

Gruß oli
Meine Frau würde da auch daran teilnehmen


----------



## McFussel (16. Mai 2011)

Hmmmm......


----------



## chrisuu (20. Mai 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Mal eine Anfrage für das lange Wochenende bzw. Freitag Samstag 03.06.2011 bis 04.06.2011.
> 
> Wer hat den Lust und Zeit an diesen beiden Tagen eine Tour im Allgäu mit zu veranstalten/mit zu fahren.
> 
> ...



  hört sich gut und zeitlich überschaubar an .... wäre dabei, sofern nichts dazwischenkommt ....


----------



## Yetibike (20. Mai 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> hört sich gut und zeitlich überschaubar an .... wäre dabei, sofern nichts dazwischenkommt ....


 

so und wie sieht es mit morgen aus.


Veteranenausfahrt gefällig?

Gruß oli


----------



## ricko (20. Mai 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Mal eine Anfrage für das lange Wochenende bzw. Freitag Samstag 03.06.2011 bis 04.06.2011.
> 
> Wer hat den Lust und Zeit an diesen beiden Tagen eine Tour im Allgäu mit zu veranstalten/mit zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Wir planen gerade an dem WE entweder in die Vogesen oder ins schöne Prättigäu. Die trailreichere Variante wird siegen.
Falls das für euch eine Alternative wäre.


----------



## Yetibike (21. Mai 2011)

ricko schrieb:


> Wir planen gerade an dem WE entweder in die Vogesen oder ins schöne Prättigäu. Die trailreichere Variante wird siegen.
> Falls das für euch eine Alternative wäre.



Servus
schöne Alternative, ist dann wohl eine Mehrtagestour?! Wie genau hab Ihr das vor.
Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricko (22. Mai 2011)

Wir sind noch am planen und Infos sammeln. Wenn wir mehr wissen melden wir uns.
Vermutlich aber erst nach dem nächsten WE.


----------



## McFussel (28. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich kann man den Fred hier zumachen - is eh tot! 

CU


----------



## Yetibike (28. Mai 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man den Fred hier zumachen - is eh tot!
> 
> CU



He, Mc Fussel, mußt schon auch immer wieder in den RT/Tü Fred schauen, das wechselt halt immer mal wieder.

Heut Tour in RT Treffpunkt Hexenhaus Metzingen Richtung RT 14:30 Uhr 
Auch NTZL Adler um 13:50 Uhr möglich.
Gruß oli
Meld Dich per Handy bei mir wenn de mitfahren willst


----------



## McFussel (29. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß Euch!

Werde heute mal wieder am Rossfeld fahren!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Juni 2011)

*hallo*

kann mir jemand zu dieser tour was sagen

z.b.wie viele  trail und so

*
*

*Hölle, Kapf und Co.*

*>>> die Tour als PDF-Datei*


*Strecke:*

 Marktplatz Bad Urach  Breitenstein  Dettingen  Buchhalde  Paradiesweg  Hörnle Sattelbogen  Neuffen  Schlosssteige   Hohenneuffen  Karlslinde  Seizenfels  Buckleter Kapf  Uracher  Höllenlöcher  Marktplatz Bad Urach


----------



## McFussel (2. Juni 2011)

Geht leider an den schönsten Sachen vorbei...

Aber der Höhentrail oben an der Kante entlang ist echt nett!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Juni 2011)

ich suche eigentlich die schönen sachen trails mit serpentinen


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Mal eine Anfrage für das lange Wochenende bzw. Freitag Samstag 03.06.2011 bis 04.06.2011.
> 
> Wer hat den Lust und Zeit an diesen beiden Tagen eine Tour im Allgäu mit zu veranstalten/mit zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Da es laut Wetterbericht wohl nicht so beständig in den Berg aussieht, würde ich eine Tagestour in unseren Breiten vorziehen.

Also, hat jemand Lust ne Tour am Freitag zu fahren, von der Art her eher mehrstündige Tour weniger Technik (muß aber nicht komplett fehlen).
Gruß oli


----------



## Steinlaus (3. Juni 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> *hallo*
> 
> kann mir jemand zu dieser tour was sagen
> 
> ...


 
17 km Trail von 33 km Gesamtstrecke sagt doch wohl schon einiges. Ich bin die Tour schon mehrfach gefahren, sie ist immer wieder super. Also. einfach nachfahren und sich selbst ein Urteil bilden. Ich weiß nicht was Mc Fussel gefahren ist, aber sich nicht diese Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juni 2011)

Steinlaus schrieb:


> 17 km Trail von 33 km Gesamtstrecke sagt doch wohl schon einiges. Ich bin die Tour schon mehrfach gefahren, sie ist immer wieder super. Also. einfach nachfahren und sich selbst ein Urteil bilden. Ich weiß nicht was Mc Fussel gefahren ist, aber sich nicht diese Tour.



Jeder hat andere Vorlieben!
Und wenn man z.B.auf Serpentinentrails steht,geht die Tour tatsächlich an den interessantesten Stellen vorbei.

Und jemandem zu unterstellen,er sei die Tour (noch) nicht gefahren,
find ich etwas daneben

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Steinlaus (4. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Jeder hat andere Vorlieben!
> Und wenn man z.B.auf Serpentinentrails steht,geht die Tour tatsächlich an den interessantesten Stellen vorbei.
> 
> Und jemandem zu unterstellen,er sei die Tour (noch) nicht gefahren,
> ...


 
Hast ja Recht Oli,
wenn nicht die schweißtreibende Auffahrt durch die Neuffener Weinberge, die grandiosen Ausblicke von den Albtrauffelsen, das Gänsehautgefühl beim lautlosen Surfen über episch lange Waldtrails sondern nur der Serpentinentrail vom Buckelter Kapf das Salz in der Suppe sind, dann taugt diese Tour wirklich nicht viel .


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juni 2011)

Steinlaus schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht Oli,
> wenn nicht *die schweißtreibende Auffahrt durch die Neuffener Weinberge, die grandiosen Ausblicke von den Albtrauffelsen, das Gänsehautgefühl beim lautlosen Surfen über episch lange Waldtrails *sondern nur der Serpentinentrail vom Buckelter Kapf das Salz in der Suppe sind, dann taugt diese Tour wirklich nicht viel .


Copy&paste aus der Bike Bravo?

Wenn man dort seit Jahren unterwegs ist, ist das nicht mehr so episch und mit Gänsehaut schauts(ausser im Winter) auch eher schlecht aus.
(Ist aber trotzdem eine klasse Tour,keine Frage!)

Ach,noch was:
Es heisst Buck*le*ter Kapf


----------



## Steinlaus (4. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Copy&paste aus der Bike Bravo?
> 
> Wenn man dort seit Jahren unterwegs ist, ist das nicht mehr so episch und mit Gänsehaut schauts(ausser im Winter) auch eher schlecht aus.
> (Ist aber trotzdem eine klasse Tour,keine Frage!)
> ...


 
Ich dachte es mir schon: du bist ein Oberlehrer und n'toller Typ.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juni 2011)

Steinlaus schrieb:


> Ich dachte es mir schon: du bist ein Oberlehrer und n'toller Typ.



Du kannst denken


----------



## Deleted 133833 (5. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Jeder hat andere Vorlieben!
> Und wenn man z.B.auf Serpentinentrails steht,geht die Tour tatsächlich an den interessantesten Stellen vorbei.
> 
> Und jemandem zu unterstellen,er sei die Tour (noch) nicht gefahren,
> ...


 Serpentinentrails 

ja ich steh auf  Serpentinentrails und gibts von der strecke gps daten

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (5. Juni 2011)

Kaum is man nich da, gahts ab...

Auf dem Schild stand gklaub ich Buckelter Kapf - ich mach mal n Foto von! 

Und sorry, die Tour geht einfach an den geilsten Stellen vorbei - ich schau mir das nachher mal an. Da gibts dann meine Variante, die geht nicht dran vorbei.

Start 12Uhr in Urach am MiniKugelSchubsPlatz!  

Vielleicht zieh ich anschliessend noch mal ans Rossfeld rüber....da hats auch so n paar "sweete" Sachen...

Oli, wie isses bei Dir?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juni 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Oli, wie isses bei Dir?



Keine Zeit heute


----------



## McFussel (5. Juni 2011)

Okay


----------



## Steinlaus (5. Juni 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Auf dem Schild stand gklaub ich Buckelter Kapf - ich mach mal n Foto von!
> 
> Radicchio hat recht: es heißt Buckleter Kapf


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juni 2011)

Steinlaus schrieb:


> McFussel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf dem Schild stand gklaub ich Buckelter Kapf - ich mach mal n Foto von!
> ...


----------



## Epikur (5. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Steinlaus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der posierliche kleine Kerl hat recht damit,daß ich Recht habe
> ...


----------



## McFussel (5. Juni 2011)

Weiss auch nicht, wie ich drauf gekommen bin - aber "Buckleter" stimmt....habs jede Spitzkehre 3 mal vor mich hin gesagt


----------



## Yetibike (6. Juni 2011)

Epikur schrieb:


> Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du meine Güte, wie bist du denn drauf? Ob ich bei euch fahren soll, muss ich mir erst nochmal überlegen.
> ...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2011)

@Ernst:
War nur eine Retoure fÃ¼r den Radicchio .

Guckst du hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVKsbeayihI"]YouTube        - âªLoriot - Die Steinlausâ¬â[/nomedia]
(bei 0:32 min)

Kannst also ohne Angst  mal mit fahren!


----------



## supernase (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen
ich bin Pysiotherapeut und halte am Samstag den 09.Juli 2011 ca. 11:00 erneut einen meinem Vortrag über Ergonomie auf dem Fahrrad im Hardy's Metzgen. 
Allgemeine Grundlagen wie Sattelhöhe, Trittwinkel usw. wird erklärt und Hauptprobleme werden angesprochen. 
Anschließend gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Fragerunde.
Wie immer bei Hardy's ist die ganze Sache für den Besucher kostenlos.
Bei Interesse einfach vorbei kommen.

http://praxis-lehmann.net/2011/06/07/ergonomievortrag-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wie sieht´s Samstag mittag aus. Wer hat Lust und Zeit für ne kleine Veteranentour? Wir nehmen natürlich die benötigten Zivis auch mit.
Abfahrt in Metzingen Bahnhof, nur bei geposteten Interesse, könnten wir so auf 14 Uhr legen.

Gruß oli


----------



## McFussel (1. Juli 2011)

Bin bestimmt unterwegs....aber nach den AlpenTrails wird mich die Alb echt langweilen


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. Juli 2011)

Hey Oli,

bin dabei, 14 Uhr passt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (1. Juli 2011)

Hey oli veteranenspeedtour hört sich doch besser an
Bin natürlich in alter frische auch dabei
wo wilsch den no oder isch des geheim 
Gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (1. Juli 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey oli veteranenspeedtour hört sich doch besser an
> Bin natürlich in alter frische auch dabei
> wo wilsch den no oder isch des geheim
> Gruß michel



Na so also die Zivis hätten wir ja jetzt beinander.....fehlen noch die restlichen Veteranen.....

Ziel hab ich noch keins, vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee

Gruß bis Samstag oli


----------



## supernase (2. Juli 2011)

Auf Facebook gibt es auch eine Gruppe Biketreff Reutlingen also wenn da einer Interesse hat.


----------



## chrisuu (2. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Na so also die Zivis hätten wir ja jetzt beinander.....fehlen noch die restlichen Veteranen.....
> 
> Ziel hab ich noch keins, vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee
> 
> Gruß bis Samstag oli




 bin dabei!  Mal schaun, wie lange meine Hüfte mitspielt. 

statt Veteranen-Speedtour wird´s für mich eher eine "Versehrten"-Kaffeefahrt


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juli 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> bin dabei!  Mal schaun, wie lange meine Hüfte mitspielt.
> 
> statt Veteranen-Speedtour wird´s für mich eher eine "Versehrten"-Kaffeefahrt



Dat heißt doch eher Hüftgold?!

13:30 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## Yetibike (8. Juli 2011)

Wer ist den am Samstag mittag am Start?

Wär mal wieder Burg Neuffen - Burg Teck - und zurück fällig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (8. Juli 2011)

Der vorschlag hört sich gut an oli !
Neuffen und teck sind überfällig. wo soll mer denn starten?
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (8. Juli 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Der vorschlag hört sich gut an oli !
> Neuffen und teck sind überfällig. wo soll mer denn starten?
> Gruß Michel


 
Start ist wohl Metzingen Bahnhof

13:30 Uhr!!??


----------



## allerbeschde (8. Juli 2011)

uhrzeit passt bis morgen in alter frische.
geschwindigkeit ist keine hexerei
Gruß Michel


----------



## chrisuu (9. Juli 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> uhrzeit passt bis morgen in alter frische.
> geschwindigkeit ist keine hexerei
> Gruß Michel



Die Bedeutung von Geschwindigkeit, vor allem beim Radfahren, wird gemeinhin total überschätzt! 
Der neueste Trend ist die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit. 

In diesem Sinn bis nochher...


----------



## Yetibike (15. Juli 2011)

Kurze Anfrage:

Wer ist den morgen dabei?

Denke so ab 13:30 Uhr in Metzingen?

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (15. Juli 2011)

Abend,

ich wär morgen dabei, muss mal was neues testen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (15. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei 
Gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (23. Juli 2011)

Schwimm äh fährt heut jemand am Nachmittag, da solls zum Wolkenbruch aufklaren

gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Schwimm äh fährt heut jemand am Nachmittag, da solls zum Wolkenbruch aufklaren
> 
> gruß oli



Sollen wir`s wagen?


----------



## Yetibike (23. Juli 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Sollen wir`s wagen?



wagen immer ist nur die Frage was wir fahren, auf ne Schlammschlacht hab ich keine Lust.

gruß


----------



## McFussel (23. Juli 2011)

Echt ätzend zur Zeit...keine 2 Tage trocken, das die Trails mal halbwegs fahrbar werden. 

Hoffen wir mal weiter


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> wagen immer ist nur die Frage was wir fahren, auf ne Schlammschlacht hab ich keine Lust.
> 
> gruß



Also Asphalt/Schotter.... dann lassen wir doch die Berge auch noch weg:

Nach Tübingen,in der Altstadt Kaffee schlürfen und wieder zurück.
Besser als gar nix.

Jetzt geh ich ers mal einkaufen,bin ab 12.30 wieder "erreichbar"



Oli


----------



## allerbeschde (23. Juli 2011)

fährt heute mittag auch jemand richtig mtb schotter wald etc?
wie siehts jemand lust sich treckig zu machen dann melden!
Gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. Juli 2011)

hey michi, bin bei ner mach dich dreckich runde dabei. 14 uhr am bahnhof? Gruß tobi


----------



## Yetibike (23. Juli 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Also Asphalt/Schotter.... dann lassen wir doch die Berge auch noch weg:
> 
> Nach Tübingen,in der Altstadt Kaffee schlürfen und wieder zurück.
> Besser als gar nix.
> ...


 naja vielleicht nicht ganz so sauber, aber mach dich deckig auch nicht unbedingt, eher so was dazwischen??!!


----------



## Bube (23. Juli 2011)

"Los, mach mal leicht schmutzige Sachen, Frau..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin(und das bin ich jetzt mal),hat mich mittlerweile eine heftige Un-lust übermannt.

Viel Spaß und bleibt zumindest von oben her trocken!


----------



## Yetibike (23. Juli 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> "Los, mach mal leicht schmutzige Sachen, Frau..."



heißt ja nur das ich so fahrn will das sich das Vorderrad durch die Gabel ohne zwischenzeitlichs sauber schaben durchdreht.

glaub Michel weiß was ich mein

außerdem heißt das Mädchen ;-)


----------



## allerbeschde (23. Juli 2011)

Tobi 14 uhr hört sich gut an bin dabei.
Hey oli  komsch halt au ner mach mer ons nur leicht schmutzig
Gruß michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
Regenradar zeigt Ebbe. Wäre bei ner Schottertour dabei (leicht schmutzig...)

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (23. Juli 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Regenradar zeigt Ebbe. Wäre bei ner Schottertour dabei (leicht schmutzig...)
> 
> Gruß
> ...



14:15 Uhr Metzingen schaff wohl nicht auf 14 Uhr.

alle wege Teer vorbereitet ist i.O.


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> 14:15 Uhr Metzingen schaff wohl nicht auf 14 Uhr.
> 
> alle wege Teer vorbereitet ist i.O.



ok. 14:15 Metzingen Hbf

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (29. Juli 2011)

Hey, 

wer ist denn morgen so ab 14 Uhr alles bei ner Schlammschlacht wieder dabei? 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (29. Juli 2011)

Hey tobi wie siehts morgen etwas früher 13.30 ?
wo soll mer den morge no richtung urach oder lichtenstein oder wo andersch no
Gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (29. Juli 2011)

Hey Michi,

13.30 passt auch, bin da flexibel.
Dachte mal richtung Urach entlang ein paar nicht so bekannte Trails rauf und runter fahren. Wenns dann noch nicht genug ist, kömmer noch nach Witttlingen und dort mal was neues suchen, hab da so ein paar Striche auf meiner Karte

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zivis!
Bin Mitte der Woche mal vom Geschäft kommend das Pfarrwegle runter und nach 3/4 auf Teerstraße ausgestiegen, da alles eine einzige Schlammspur war. Bin gefahren wie ein Anfänger...
Werde deshalb morgen eine Rennrad-Runde um den Lochen drehen. 
Viel Spaß Euch!

Stephan


----------



## OnkelZed (30. Juli 2011)

Das muss ich dann mal loswerden:
Sitze gerade hier in Latsch im Verwöhntempel und muß dauernd an die hier im Überfluss vorhandenen *furztrockenen* p.o.r.n.o Trails denken.. 
Ich hoffe, mir wird verziehen. Aber warum müssen die Leckerlies andauern im 90-Grad-Winkel zu den Höhenlinien verlaufen? 

Greetz
Zed


----------



## chrisuu (30. Juli 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Michi,
> 
> 13.30 passt auch, bin da flexibel.
> Dachte mal richtung Urach entlang ein paar nicht so bekannte Trails rauf und runter fahren. Wenns dann noch nicht genug ist, kömmer noch nach Witttlingen und dort mal was neues suchen, hab da so ein paar Striche auf meiner Karte
> ...


 
bin auf der Bummel-Schlamm-Tour auch mal wieder dabei    (zumindest wenn´s die nächste Stunde trocken bleibt) 
einer muß Euren Speed-Schnitt ja versauen 
kenne da einen absolut trockenen, schlammfreien und, besonders nach ergiebigen Regenfällen, super-fahrbaren Feldweg bei Walddorfhäslach... 

neue Trails...hört sich gut an!


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ZeroTobi (30. Juli 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> kenne da einen absolut trockenen, schlammfreien und, besonders nach ergiebigen Regenfällen, super-fahrbaren Feldweg bei Walddorfhäslach...



Hey Christoph,

ist des der Weg, bei dem wir am Anfang unserer Schönbuchtour die Räder tragen durften weil sich die Räder vor lauter Sclamm nicht mehr gedreht haben? 

Also bis dann 13.30 am Hbf Metzingen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (31. Juli 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> ist des der Weg, bei dem wir am Anfang unserer Schönbuchtour die Räder tragen durften, weil sich die Räder vor lauter Schlamm nicht mehr gedreht haben...



....und wir verzweifelt  irgendwelche Ästchen zum "Räder-vom-Matsch-Befreien" gesucht haben, genau den meinte ich.

Hoffe Ihr hattet gestern noch eine pannenfreie Tour!
Ich bin mit der vermurksten Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel (bei allen anderen sprang die Kette) flach zurückgefahren. Heute wird die Kette getauscht und ich hoffe, daß Schaltwerk und Schaltauge nichts abbekommen haben. 

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## allerbeschde (31. Juli 2011)

Gut zu wissen das du gut heim gekommen bist 200 puls
Die tour war gestern voll gut
Wenn du hilfe brauchst dann meld dich 
Gruß michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (4. August 2011)

Geile Matschpampe auf den Trails..... 

WO IST DER SOMMER?????


----------



## Dundi97 (4. August 2011)

hallo, ich habe eine frage und zwar kann man wenn man ein Fahrrad hat mit Backenbremsen darauf Scheibenbremsen  machen ?? wäre das machbar ? bitte um schnelle Antwort . mfg


----------



## Andi_85 (4. August 2011)

Kommt drauf an ob du an deiner Federgabel und am Rahmen hinten eine Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen hast.
Stichwort: *Postmount *und *IS2000 *solten dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## McFussel (5. August 2011)

Einspeichung ist auch relevant!


----------



## Yetibike (5. August 2011)

Dundi97 schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe eine frage und zwar kann man wenn man ein Fahrrad hat mit Backenbremsen darauf Scheibenbremsen  machen ?? wäre das machbar ? bitte um schnelle Antwort . mfg



Laß mich raten, Du hast z.Z. Ferien?

Geh zu nem Händler und laß Dich beraten, kommt ja auf dein eingebautes Laufrad bzw. Nabe und Deinen Rahmen UND Deine verwendete Gabel an.

In Metzingen RT und Tü hat es genug sehr gute Händler die Dir da weiterhelfen werden.


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. August 2011)

Morgen hat heut wer lust auf ne Schlammschlacht oder ne runde Waldautobahn? Gruß Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (6. August 2011)

Geh Heute in urlaub bin die nächsten 7 tage weg !
Trotzdem horido bis demnächst.
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. August 2011)

Hey,

sind denn alle im Urlaub?

@Michi wünsch dir nen schönen Urlaub.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. August 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> *sind denn alle im Urlaub?*
> 
> ...



Ich nicht.
Aber ich hab irgendwie  gar keine Lust mehr,mit so mickrigen 26 " Rädern zu biken .
Das Wetter und die versifften trails tun ihr Übriges.


----------



## bubutz2000 (6. August 2011)

Hallo Urlauber und Nichturlauber,
war heute schlammbedingt wieder eine Rennrad-Runde drehen. Muß noch ein paar Kilometer machen für meine Ötztalrunde Ende August. Davor habe ich noch eine Woch Urlaub.
Bin dann Anfang September wieder dabei (sofern ich nicht neben dem Ötzi liegen bleibe...)

Gruß an alle

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (7. August 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sind denn alle im Urlaub?
> 
> ...



Urlaub nicht mehr aber dafür übernächtigt!

Wird bei mir wohl erst wieder ende August was.

Gruß oli


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. August 2011)

Hi Oli-wer ist denn Ingo?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2011)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hi Oli-wer ist denn Ingo?



Ingo ist ein high end-Starrbike aus den (frühen) 90ern,das ich vor zwei Jahren günstigst auf einem Radbasar geschossen habe.Der Vorbesitzer fand es scheinbar wichtig,seinen Vornamen auf dem Oberrohr zu verewigen.

Bin damit eine Zeit lang aus Solidarität mit René zur Arbeit geradelt.


----------



## Renè29 (7. August 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> eine Zeit lang



na na nicht so übertreiben


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. August 2011)

ach so-dachte, so heisst Dein 29er


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. August 2011)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ach so-dachte, so heisst *Dein* 29er


Ich hab doch noch gar keins


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. August 2011)

das klang halt weiter oben, wie wenn Du mit uns "Normalos" nicht mehr fahren wolltest.
A`propos fahren, Wetter soll ja gen WE immer besser werden-hast Du Lust, am WE mal wieder mit mir hier zu fahren?
Grüßle wr


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. August 2011)

Hey,

melde mich auch mal die nächsten 2 Wochen im Urlaub.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mw360 (19. August 2011)

Hi

Find ich COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl  .
Ab wie viel Jahren kann man mit Fahren und wann?
am wo-end bin ich dabei?
Und wo gehen die Strecken lang?
Wohn in Filderstadt  Plattenhardt.
Bin 13 jahre alt?

Und gibt es des Treffen  noch ???????????????????????????????
Freu mich auf eine Antwort.

Bis bald: Markus as mw360


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (25. August 2011)

mw360 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Find ich COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl  .
> Ab wie viel Jahren kann man mit Fahren und wann?
> ...



NA dann bist ja immerhin so alt wie mein Sohn


----------



## Yetibike (30. August 2011)

So nu da jetzt doch wohl einige aus dem Urlaub zurück sind mal eine Anfrage wegen Samstag.

Wer hat den Lust am Samstag eine, und das mein ich jetzt absolut ernst, *gemütliche *Nachmittagsrunde zu absolvieren?

KM egal
hm so über 1000m
Zeit EGAL

Mich plagt noch eine sche... Augenentzündung denke aber das ich bis Samstag da weniger Probleme habe.

Gruß oli


----------



## McFussel (30. August 2011)

Werde heute Abend mal wieder ne NightRide Runde zischen     Wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat....

Werde aller Vorraussicht am Segelflugplatz in Dettingen starten.


----------



## An der Alb (30. August 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend mal wieder ne NightRide Runde zischen     Wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat....
> 
> Werde aller Vorraussicht am Segelflugplatz in Dettingen starten.



Um wie viel Uhr ist denn bei dir "Night" und wo soll´s hin gehen?

Ich hab zwar heute abend was anderes vor, bin aber drauf und dran evtl. doch biken zu gehen.


----------



## McFussel (30. August 2011)

So gegen 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr? Wenn Du Interesse hast, PN??

Wollte Teck hoch, Gelber Fels, 2mal Breitenstein.


----------



## An der Alb (30. August 2011)

Hi Lothar,

danke für die geile Tour. Komme gerade aus der Dusche und sitze mit einer Tüte Funny-Frisch Peperoni und einem kühlen Hefeweizen auf dem Sofa. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (31. August 2011)

Gerne doch! Freue mich immer über nette Mit-Biker!!!  

Musst mir bei Gelegenheit mal die anderen Strecken zeigen => need more Trails!


----------



## ZeroTobi (31. August 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> So nu da jetzt doch wohl einige aus dem Urlaub zurück sind mal eine Anfrage wegen Samstag.
> 
> Wer hat den Lust am Samstag eine, und das mein ich jetzt absolut ernst, *gemütliche *Nachmittagsrunde zu absolvieren?
> 
> ...



Hey, 

am Samstag kann ich mittags nicht. 
Wär denn jemand am Samstag um 8 Uhr auf ner Runde dabei, hätte bis um ca. 12 Uhr zeit.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (31. August 2011)

Bin bereit für Samstag (wenn die Straßen trocken sind...)
War gestern nightriden. Wir haben im Schein der Kerzen ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk amputiert und Kette gekürzt. Hat aber Spaß gemacht!


----------



## allerbeschde (31. August 2011)

Hey tobi wie siehts aus 11 september albtraufmarathon 
91 km 1800 h startgebühr 19 euro.
des wär doch was?
Gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (31. August 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey tobi wie siehts aus 11 september albtraufmarathon
> 91 km 1800 h startgebühr 19 euro.
> des wär doch was?
> Gruß michel



Soll mer mitmachen? Ich wär mit dabei
Am Samstag kann ich nur Hardtail fahren, hab vorher meine Hinterradnabe am Numinis zerlegt.

Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (31. August 2011)

Ich würd sagen des probiermer!
Dann meld ich mich an .Leistungsgr.B
Achtung Anmeldeschluß ist 4 September.
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. September 2011)

Ok, alles klar. 
Dann kömmer ja am Samstag morgen ne Testrunde machen, dachte so in richtung Münsingen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (1. September 2011)

So bin angemeldet!
Testrunde hört sich gut an .
Wann u. Wo ?
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. September 2011)

Hey, würde sagen Metzingen Hbf am Samstag um 8 Uhr. Hab leider nur bis um 12 Zeit. Gruß Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. September 2011)

Während die Zivis Tempo bolzen, was machen da die Alten?
Wie wärs mit 14:00 Uhr Metzingen HBf in Richtung Seeburger Tal?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (2. September 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Während die Zivis Tempo bolzen, was machen da die Alten?
> Wie wärs mit 14:00 Uhr Metzingen HBf in Richtung Seeburger Tal?
> 
> Gruß
> ...





ob wir da allein wieder heim finden in unserem alter?

Hoffe es schließen sich noch ein paar Senioren an.

Gruß oli


----------



## allerbeschde (2. September 2011)

Paßt bis morge.
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. September 2011)

Ok, alles klar, bis dann. Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (3. September 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ob wir da allein wieder heim finden in unserem alter?
> 
> Hoffe es schließen sich noch ein paar Senioren an.
> 
> Gruß oli




bin dieses Mal nicht dabei    - Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Bube (3. September 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ...wieder allein ins Heim



Hab das mal korrigiert...


----------



## Yetibike (4. September 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hab das mal korrigiert...



oh hast Du da auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Wir sind wieder im Heim angekommen, müssen aber das nächste Mal die S4 Variante (Teerradweg zwischen Dettingen und Urach) gegen Trail geringerer Kategorie tauschen da mir dieser Weg zu gefährlich ist. (beide Schienbeine aufgeschlagen und zum Teil geschwollen)

Aber sonst wars ne tolle Tour.


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. September 2011)

war heute mal ein bischen Regenfahren: Wollte eigentlich auf der Eninger-Weide-Hütte einen Kaffee trinken . Aber da waren schon die anderen Senioren da und haben sich auf die Live-Band eingestimmt . Bin dann ohne Einkehr wieder nach Glems runter im gerade einsetzenden Schiff . Muß mir gleich für mein Drittrad auch so eine Schmutzlätzchen für die Gabel bestellen. Konnte kaum den Mund zum Atmen aufmachen, weil ich dann immer gleich Wasserpfützen geschluckt habe .
Dienstag 18:30 Uhr Kreisverkehr Riederich (bei trockener Straße)


----------



## Yetibike (5. September 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> war heute mal ein bischen Regenfahren: Wollte eigentlich auf der Eninger-Weide-Hütte einen Kaffee trinken . Aber da waren schon die anderen Senioren da und haben sich auf die Live-Band eingestimmt . Bin dann ohne Einkehr wieder nach Glems runter im gerade einsetzenden Schiff . Muß mir gleich für mein Drittrad auch so eine Schmutzlätzchen für die Gabel bestellen. Konnte kaum den Mund zum Atmen aufmachen, weil ich dann immer gleich Wasserpfützen geschluckt habe .
> Dienstag 18:30 Uhr Kreisverkehr Riederich (bei trockener Straße)


 
Ich pfleg noch meine Wehwehchen......bisher kann ich das rechte Knie net so gut biegen


----------



## McFussel (5. September 2011)

Brauch neue Trails....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (6. September 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich pfleg noch meine Wehwehchen......bisher kann ich das rechte Knie net so gut biegen


 

Denke das ich wenn dann heut ne kleine Runde dreh, da ich doch ein paar Probleme mit dem Heilungsverlauf hab.
Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. September 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer wenig gefahrenen Pike Race coil mit U-Turn und Poploc-Hebel?
Preislich wird man sich sicher einig.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## An der Alb (12. September 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen des probiermer!
> Dann meld ich mich an .Leistungsgr.B
> Achtung Anmeldeschluß ist 4 September.
> Gruß Michel



Und, mitgefahren? In der lokalen Presse überschlägt man sich regelrecht vor Begeisterung  Ich nehme mal an, dass eine offizielle Zeitmessung wieder nicht stattgefunden hat.


----------



## allerbeschde (12. September 2011)

Leider keine zeitmessung!
Aber ansonsten wars nur genial tolle Strecke gut organisiert
perfektes Wetter nächstes Jahr kommen wier wieder


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. September 2011)

Wie schauts denn am Samstag aus?


----------



## Yetibike (16. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn am Samstag aus?


 
Servus, denke da geht scho was zam
Willst wirklich mit uns Kinderfahrradfahrern fahren?

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. September 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Willst wirklich mit uns Kinderfahrradfahrern fahren?
> 
> Gruß oli



Na klar,29er Fahrer sind sehr tolerant

13.30 bei mir/*14 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof*?


----------



## McFussel (16. September 2011)

Ich würd ja mal wieder mit, aber...... => http://www.davos.ch/sommer/aktivitaeten/biken/routen-gps-touren/10000-hm-tour.html


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. September 2011)

Hi, wenn ich meine Frondienste geleistet habe, würde ich mitkommen. Ansonsten fahrt ohne mich.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. September 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ich meine Frondienste geleistet habe, würde ich mitkommen. Ansonsten *fahrt* ohne mich.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Bis jetzt bin ich noch single.
Und überhaupt deckt sich das Wetter in keinster Weise mit der Vorhersage

Ich würde totzdem los ziehen,außer es regnet schon beim Start.


----------



## Yetibike (17. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Na klar,29er Fahrer sind sehr tolerant
> 
> 13.30 bei mir/*14 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof*?



 Wetter ist doch gut

bis nachher


----------



## Yetibike (24. September 2011)

Fall heute wegen technischer Probleme aus.

Gruß oli


----------



## Renè29 (24. September 2011)

Wo klemmts?

Oli (bei René zu Besuch)


----------



## Yetibike (26. September 2011)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Wo klemmts?
> 
> Oli (bei René zu Besuch)


 
Servus Oli/René

habs noch nicht richtig eingeordnet, wollte aber die angemeldete Vereinsausfahrt von Geislingen nach Grafenberg nicht gefährden.
War ja auch ne tolle Ausfahrt
Gruß oli


----------



## McFussel (26. September 2011)

Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf ne schöne Sonnenuntergangstoiur mit anschiessendem Nightride?


----------



## An der Alb (27. September 2011)

Schade, nicht gelesen. War gestern abend von 18 bis 20 Uhr auch unterwegs - aber lediglich Waldautobahnen um und übers Käppele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (27. September 2011)

Frage an die Einheimischen

kann mir jemand eine tages tour um den buckleter kapf mit vielen trails sagen

gruß kai


----------



## Yetibike (27. September 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> Frage an die Einheimischen
> 
> kann mir jemand eine tages tour um den buckleter kapf mit vielen trails sagen
> 
> gruß kai



Da es bei uns ja bekanntlich verboten ist Trails mit dem Rad zu fahren und wir daher keine posten, wär ne Alternative wenn Du/Ihr euch bei ner Tour anschließen

Gruß oli


----------



## Deleted 133833 (27. September 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Da es bei uns ja bekanntlich verboten ist Trails mit dem Rad zu fahren und wir daher keine posten, wär ne Alternative wenn Du/Ihr euch bei ner Tour anschließen
> 
> Gruß oli




ok wann


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. September 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> ok wann



Hallo Kai,
wolltest du nicht schon lange mal bei uns mitfahren?
Wir sind oft Samstag nachmittags unterwegs,einfach öfter reinschauen(hier oder im Reutlingen/Tübingen-thread).

Gruß,Oli


----------



## McFussel (27. September 2011)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Schade, nicht gelesen. War gestern abend von 18 bis 20 Uhr auch unterwegs - aber lediglich Waldautobahnen um und übers Käppele.



Na, so hab ich meine Abflieger heute wenigstens für mich gehabt!  

Der Rest Hier ist eh anderweitig unterwegs, oder Olli????


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> wolltest du nicht schon lange mal bei uns mitfahren?
> Wir sind oft Samstag nachmittags unterwegs,einfach öfter reinschauen(hier oder im Reutlingen/Tübingen-thread).
> 
> Gruß,Oli




hallo oli

ja wollte ich 
ich weiss nur nicht immer wohin ich soll habe so viele touren im kopf

aber der buckleter kopf will ich jetzt mal sehen
und da wäre eine tages trail tour von morgens bis abends richtig

fahrt ihr am samstag
von wann bis wann

gruß kai


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. September 2011)

Hey,

wer von den Rentnern hat morgen auf eine Feierabendrunde Lust so ab 16 Uhr und ohne Nightride?
Michi kannst natürlich auch mitkommen)

Grüße Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (28. September 2011)

Hey Tobi 
lebsch auch noch!
Hab schon gedacht hier fährt niemand mehr.
Weis noch nicht wies zeitlich aussieht , meld mich wenn es reicht.
Gruß michel
P.S.was heist denn das kannsch au mit


----------



## bubutz2000 (28. September 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wer von den Rentnern hat morgen auf eine Feierabendrunde Lust so ab 16 Uhr und ohne Nightride?



Die Rentner werden erst um 18:00 Uhr aus dem Heim gelassen. Deshalb unter der Woche immer mit nightride.
Freitag machen die Schwestern früher Schluß. Da geht's ab 15:00 Uhr.
Und am Wochenende haben wir frei! (14:00 Metzingen Hbf?)

Gruß

Stephan
(ein Auftrieb heute im Forum...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. September 2011)

Ich bin Samstag verhindert.

@all:Wie sähe es denn Sonntag oder Montag aus?


----------



## allerbeschde (28. September 2011)

Samstag 14 uhr hört sich gut an.
Wäre dabei!
Gruß Michel


----------



## Volle the Guide (28. September 2011)

Hi, möcht mich auch mal wieder kurz ins Gedächtnis rufen:
Sa, 01.10.2011: ALB-GOLD Juniors-Cup Finallauf in Hengen. Neben tollem Kinder- und Jugendsport im MTB-Bereich ist da auch immer eine leckere Pasta- und Biona-Station aufgebaut. Schaut bei Interesse einfach während Eurer Tour vorbei. Wie immer am Schützenhaus (Hengen Richtung Böhringen am Waldweg).
Grüße, Volker


----------



## Yetibike (29. September 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Die Rentner werden erst um 18:00 Uhr aus dem Heim gelassen. Deshalb unter der Woche immer mit nightride.
> Freitag machen die Schwestern früher Schluß. Da geht's ab 15:00 Uhr.
> Und am Wochenende haben wir frei! (14:00 Metzingen Hbf?)
> 
> ...


 
Samstag 14 Uhr....das gibt ja auch einen Nightride. Etwas früher wär besser.
Freitags...ja meine Schwestern haben eine Spätschicht und kommen daher erst ab 14:30 überhaupt ins Geschäft diese wollen mich dann noch versorgen. Flucht ist daher erst ab 16 Uhr möglich. Diesen Freitag wird teilzustand des 30jährigen Kriegs bei uns mit nem Abendessen gefeiert (ham ja au scho 16 davon vorbei)

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (29. September 2011)

Hey, 
wär am Montag bei ner Tour dabei, Samstag und Sonntag kann ich nicht.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. September 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Die Rentner werden erst um 18:00 Uhr aus dem Heim gelassen. Deshalb unter der Woche immer mit nightride.
> *Freitag *machen die Schwestern früher Schluß.* Da geht's ab 15:00 Uhr.*
> Und am Wochenende haben wir frei! (14:00 Metzingen Hbf?)
> 
> ...



Würde morgen bei mir auch gehen.
Sollen wir eine Runde drehen?
Wir könnten uns ~ 15.30 an der Brücke auf dem Radweg zw.Mittelstadt und Pliezhausen treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (30. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Würde morgen bei mir auch gehen.
> Sollen wir eine Runde drehen?
> Wir könnten uns ~ 15.30 an der Brücke auf dem Radweg zw.Mittelstadt und Pliezhausen treffen...



Hi Oli,
muß wie immer noch ein paar Aufgaben erledigen. Wenn ich das Ende absehen kann, würde ich mich nochmal melden. Schick mir doch mal Deine Handy-Nummer per PN. Zeit und Ort wären an sich ok.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## bubutz2000 (30. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Würde morgen bei mir auch gehen.
> Sollen wir eine Runde drehen?
> Wir könnten uns ~ 15.30 an der Brücke auf dem Radweg zw.Mittelstadt und Pliezhausen treffen...



Oh Mist! Morgen war ja heute. Habe ich zu spät gelesen. Sorry! Aber vielleich trotzdem Handy-Nr. zwecks zukünftiger Abstimmungen.
Gruß

Stephan


----------



## allerbeschde (1. Oktober 2011)

Fährt heute niemand ?
Würde heute so 13.30 Hbf Metz starten entweder richtung Neuffen oder Lichtenstein! Bei interesse kurz melden.
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (1. Oktober 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Oh Mist! Morgen war ja heute. Habe ich zu spät gelesen. Sorry! Aber vielleich trotzdem Handy-Nr. zwecks zukünftiger Abstimmungen.
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



wenn gestern heute ist und morgen auch heut kannst ja vielleicht absehen wann Du fertig bist, 


Christoph; hast´s gelesen?

Ich dachte auch Richtung Neuffen bzw. Richtung Teck Tempo gemütlich, ohne den letzten Anstieg nach Hochwang

Gruß oli


----------



## chrisuu (1. Oktober 2011)

Welche Zeit gilt jetzt 13.30 oder 14.00?


----------



## allerbeschde (1. Oktober 2011)

Hey Christoph wer fährt jetzt eigentlich 
wer schön wenn man sich heute  sehen würde
mir egal ob 13.30 oder 14 uhr
Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ist morgen (3.10.) auf ner Tour mit dabei? Würde sagen nicht allzu lange, so max. 4h. Start um 14.30 Metzingen hbf. Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (3. Oktober 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Christoph wer fährt jetzt eigentlich
> wär schön wenn man sich heute  sehen würde
> mir egal ob 13.30 oder 14 uhr
> Michel



Danke für eine gemäßigte, trotzdem traillastige  "Wiedereingliederungstour" an die beiden Guides Oli & Michel!


----------



## allerbeschde (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja fand ich auch!
schöne tour mit den altbekannten leuten .
freu mich schon auf die nächste Eingliederungstour
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (4. Oktober 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Danke für eine gemäßigte, trotzdem traillastige  "Wiedereingliederungstour" an die beiden Guides Oli & Michel!


 
Naja wir werden doch unseren Jungsenior nich hängen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

ist morgen mittag jemand auf ner Tour mit dabei, natürlich nur wenns nicht Regnet.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Oktober 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ist morgen mittag jemand auf ner Tour mit dabei,* natürlich nur wenns nicht Regnet.*
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Ich glaub,da haben wir schlechte Karten


----------



## ZeroTobi (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey Oli,

in Metzingen ist gerade Sonnenschein und blauer Himmel, denke heut mittag wirds nicht regnen.

Bin um 14 am Bahnhof Metzingen. 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Oktober 2011)

Öhmm...
14 Uhr ist mir zu spät,hab am späteren Nachmittag was vor.
Ich werde wenn überhaupt eine kleine Runde vor der Haustür drehen,falls es jetzt wirklich von oben her trocken bleibt.

Viel Spaß,
Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Öhmm...
> 14 Uhr ist mir zu spät,hab am späteren Nachmittag was vor.
> Ich werde wenn überhaupt eine kleine Runde vor der Haustür drehen,falls es jetzt wirklich von oben her trocken bleibt.
> 
> ...



Edith findet es unverschämt,daß es entgegen der Vorhersage schon den ganzen Tag trocken ist und ich nicht auf dem Bike gesessen bin


----------



## Renè29 (8. Oktober 2011)

immer die schön Wetter biker


----------



## OnkelZed (8. Oktober 2011)

Do isch wa dron... Lang nicht mehr gemeinsam eingesamt.. öhhhmmm gebiket.  Wir mal wieder Zeit für Schneetouren.


----------



## Dude5882 (9. Oktober 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Do isch wa dron... Lang nicht mehr gemeinsam eingesamt.. öhhhmmm gebiket.  Wir mal wieder Zeit für Schneetouren.



Stimmt  Aber wenn's geht auch auf der Alb oben und nicht nur am Hang ;-)


----------



## ZeroTobi (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey, 

ist jemand morgen bei ner Tour dabei?
Einzigstes Problem, ich muss so bis um 14.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
Also dann Start morgens so gegen 10 Uhr.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (15. Oktober 2011)

Morgen,

bin um 10 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Sarrois (18. Oktober 2011)

Haben am Sa auch ne schöne Tour gemacht:

http://www.loiblabiker.de/2011/10/indian-summer-in-urach/

Das Beste war, nur freundliche Wanderer und Spaziergänger im Wald und auf den Trails, kein Einziger hat gemotzt


----------



## Yetibike (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es am Freitag Spätnachmittag aus?

p.s. auf der Dieppoldsburg sollen laut meiner Tochter 10cm Schnee liegen

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (19. Oktober 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Freitag Spätnachmittag aus?
> 
> p.s. auf der Dieppoldsburg sollen laut meiner Tochter 10cm Schnee liegen
> 
> Gruß oli



Supiii, Rad frisch geputzt, Bremsbeläge neu, Hinterreifen gewechselt. Alles bereit zum Wiedereinsauen. Bin dabei, möglichst noch bei Tag. Könnte so um 15:00 in Riederich sein.


----------



## Yetibike (20. Oktober 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Supiii, Rad frisch geputzt, Bremsbeläge neu, Hinterreifen gewechselt. Alles bereit zum Wiedereinsauen. Bin dabei, möglichst noch bei Tag. Könnte so um 15:00 in Riederich sein.


 äh 15:30 Uhr, wegen den Würmer fangen

Wer hat noch Lust? Chrisuu? Wie wars gestern bei den Römern...äh beim spinnen?

Gruß oli


----------



## chrisuu (21. Oktober 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> äh 15:30 Uhr, wegen den Würmer fangen
> 
> Wer hat noch Lust? Chrisuu? Wie wars gestern bei den Römern...äh beim spinnen?
> 
> Gruß oli




Würmer? Römer? Spinnen? 
Du sprichst in Rätseln....

Heute Nachmittag weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich´s rechtzeitig schaffe. 

Geht morgen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (21. Oktober 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Würmer? Römer? Spinnen?
> Du sprichst in Rätseln....
> 
> Heute Nachmittag weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich´s rechtzeitig schaffe.
> ...


 
Die Rätseln war "die spinnen die Römer" nur für diejenigen die sich diese geistreiche Lektüre angenommen haben oder noch tun.

Ja meld Dich, ich hab heut morgen Stephan schon angefragt ob wir uns das antun wollen, aber jetzt sieht das Wetter ja äußerst schön aus. Meld Dich wenn Du´s absiehst das es reichen würde.

Samstag, wenn ich frei bekomme geht bei mir definitiv was. Das Wetter muß man nochmal ausnutzen.
Gruß oli


----------



## Volle the Guide (21. Oktober 2011)

Manche Wortspielereien sind für manche nur schwer als solche identifizierbar.  Dabei machen solche Spielchen eigentlich ja soviel Spaß.


----------



## OnkelZed (21. Oktober 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Samstag, wenn ich frei bekomme geht bei mir definitiv was. Das Wetter muß man nochmal ausnutzen.
> Gruß oli



Hallo Oli,
gleiches gilt für mich. Habe morgen von der Regentschaft frei bekommen und hätte Lust so ab Mittag eine (gerne auch längere) Tour zu drehen. Früher fände ich es doch noch etwas frisch und ich möchte nicht unbedingt mit Winterklamotten losfahren. 
Oli Zwei, wie schauts mit Dir aus. Ich würde dich auch bestimmt nicht versetzen! 

Grüße
Edgar


----------



## bubutz2000 (21. Oktober 2011)

Wäre am Samstag auch dabei, wenn ich bis dahin wieder Gefühl in den Zehen habe. Es war heute saukalt!. Sagen wir 14:30 / 15:00 Bahnhof Metzingen.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Oktober 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> gleiches gilt für mich. Habe morgen von der Regentschaft frei bekommen und hätte Lust so ab Mittag eine (gerne auch längere) Tour zu drehen. Früher fände ich es doch noch etwas frisch und ich möchte nicht unbedingt mit Winterklamotten losfahren.
> Oli Zwei, wie schauts mit Dir aus.* Ich würde dich auch bestimmt nicht versetzen! *
> 
> ...




Ich hab am nachmittag auch Zeit und Lust,dummerweise aber erst am Sonntag

euch viel Spaß!


----------



## OnkelZed (22. Oktober 2011)

Servus Oli,

schade, dass es heute bei Dir nicht geht. Morgen will mein Mädel mit mir Biken, weil es etwas milder werden soll.

@Yetibike: Wie schaut es denn jetzt bei Dir heute aus?

@bubutz2000: Ich muss leider abends noch zurück nach Aichtal, von daher wäre mir ein Start gegen 15:00 am Bhf Metzingen doch etwas spät.


----------



## Yetibike (22. Oktober 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Servus Oli,
> 
> schade, dass es heute bei Dir nicht geht. Morgen will mein Mädel mit mir Biken, weil es etwas milder werden soll.
> 
> ...



is heut nix, wärme meine Füsse.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Oktober 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Morgen will mein Mädel mit mir Biken, weil es etwas milder werden soll.



Könnte ich mich da evtl.anschliessen oder wäre das deiner Holden nicht recht?Ich kann allerdings nicht vor 14 Uhr.


----------



## OnkelZed (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Oli,

melde mich nachher nochmal, wenn wir vom Frühstück zurück sind.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> melde mich nachher nochmal, wenn wir vom Frühstück zurück sind.



Ich hatte dir doch eine PN geschickt

Egal,ich versetze dich jedenfalls und fahr mit den Reutlingern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (23. Oktober 2011)

Ups, hatte ich heute morgen gar nicht gemerkt... Hat nix aufgepoppt.
Nachdem Du 14:00 gesagt hattest bin ich gleich mal in den Nachbarthread rein und sehe, dass extra für Dich um 1,5h nach hinten versetzt wurde.  Bist halt Stargast!
Mit uns beiden hättest jetzt zwar weniger Trails bekommen, dafür mal die Gegend bei den Krautbauern kennengelern...
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es schon bald wieder unter 0 Grad sein wird und sonst niemand mehr biken mag. Freue mich schon auf das romantische Schneeschieben mit Rene unterhalb des Hohenneuffen. 

Schönen Ride noch
Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Ups, hatte ich heute morgen gar nicht gemerkt... Hat nix aufgepoppt.
> Nachdem Du 14:00 gesagt hattest bin ich gleich mal in den Nachbarthread rein und sehe, dass extra für Dich um 1,5h nach hinten versetzt wurde.  Bist halt Stargast!
> Mit uns beiden hättest jetzt zwar weniger Trails bekommen, dafür mal die Gegend bei den Krautbauern kennengelern...
> Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es schon bald wieder unter 0 Grad sein wird und sonst niemand mehr biken mag. *Freue mich schon auf das romantische Schneeschieben *mit Rene unterhalb des Hohenneuffen.
> ...



Ist doch schon soweit:


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus?

Ich tät gern mal wieder Richtung Neuffen/Beuren/Lenninger Tal.


----------



## Yetibike (28. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus?
> 
> Ich tät gern mal wieder Richtung Neuffen/Beuren/Lenninger Tal.


 
Servus, hab leider Spielplatzrenovierungstermin für diesen Samstag daher da keine Zeit

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus?
> 
> Ich tät gern mal wieder Richtung Neuffen/Beuren/Lenninger Tal.




Hey Oli,

hört sich gut an, kann aber nur Vormittags.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Oktober 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> hört sich gut an, kann aber nur Vormittags.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Gehts etwas genauer?
Ich könnte 10.30 in Metzingen sein.
Wann willst du denn wieder daheim sein?

Ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein,jetzt geh ich ins Bett.


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. Oktober 2011)

Hey Oli,

10.30 am Metzinger Hbf passt, sollte só um 13.30 wieder zu Hause sein.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Oktober 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> 10.30 am Metzinger Hbf passt, sollte só um 13.30 wieder zu Hause sein.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Jo,bis später!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

da die Trails wohl eine Schnittmenge der beiden Threads werden,
hier auch noch kurz die Info:

Wir fahren Montag 10.30 Uhr ne Trailrunde
Richtung Urach.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Rangenberg.
(Strassenabzweig nach Glems)
Koordinaten: 48°30'00.02"N, 9°16'04.66"O

Bitte Protektoren mitbringen 

Ride on
Chris 

P.S. Es kann natürlich auch später zugestiegen werden.
Dann kurz PN mit Mobilnummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sild (2. November 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich bin relativ neu in der Mountainbike Scene. Bin 23 Jahre alt. Maschinenbaustudent, ausgelernter Feinwerkmechaniker und wohne in Tischardt (Für alle die sehr weit weg von mir wohnen (z.B: Frickenhausen) und nicht wissen wo Tischardt liegt. Es ist ein Ortsteil von Frickenhausen ;-) .
Fahre erst seit ein paar wochen ca 3 mal Wöchentlich 30-50km. 

Habe ein Cube LTD Pro und bewege das Bike Artgerecht. Auch wenn ich nicht so lange MTB Fahre habe ich das Bike für einen Anfänger relativ gut im Griff. Bin ja vor einigen jahren Dirt gefahren. Nur mit den Klickpedalen muss ich noch ein wenig zu Recht kommen. Was meine Ausdauer angeht bin ich kein Profi aber ich würde mich, mal abgesehen vom Fahrradeln, als sportlich bezeichnen. 

Allerdings ist mein Kumpel nicht so aktiv mit dabei und alleine Fahren ist langweilig. Aus diesem Grund suche ich hier Gleichgesinnte die ein wenig aktiver dabei sind. 
Meine Interessengebiete: Berg hoch und Berg direkt runter ;-) Da können schon mal Trails dabei sein solange es nicht extrem wird. Will mich langsam rantasten. Natürlich bin ich auch gerne bei Hollandrad ausfahrten dabei. 

Also wenn ihr regelmäsig unterwegs sein und noch einen dabei haben wollt könnt ihr mich gerne Anschreiben. Habe auch ein Handy wo ich immer zu erreichen bin. Auch wenns Kurzfrisig ist. 

MFG sild


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. November 2011)

Hi,

Hat am Freitag jemand Lust auf eine technische Tour? Start ca. 15:00 ab Pliezhausen oder entsprechend später in Riederich oder Metzingen.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (3. November 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hat am Freitag jemand Lust auf eine technische Tour? Start ca. 15:00 ab Pliezhausen oder entsprechend später in Riederich oder Metzingen.
> 
> ...


 


aus bekannten Gründen.....

viel Spaß


----------



## McFussel (3. November 2011)

Hallo Jungens, seid Ihr am Sa unterwegs? Hab Bock...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hat am Freitag jemand Lust auf eine technische Tour? Start ca. 15:00 ab Pliezhausen oder entsprechend später in Riederich oder Metzingen.
> 
> ...



Ich wär dabei

Kennst du was "technisches" im Schönbuch? Dann könnten wir uns an der "blauen Brücke" zw.Mittelstadt u.Pliezhausen treffen,so gegen 15.15 Uhr.

Ansonsten in Riederich am Kreisverkehr(der "niedliche" im Ort),selbe Uhrzeit.

Gruß,Oli

@Lothar:
Ich kann Samstag leider nicht.


----------



## McFussel (3. November 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Lothar:
> Ich kann Samstag leider nicht.



Schad - wär gern mal wieder in der Gruppe unterwegs gewesen....aber vielleicht geh ich dann mal nach Geislingen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Schad - *wär gern mal wieder in der Gruppe unterwegs gewesen...*.aber vielleicht geh ich dann mal nach Geislingen.....



Des heißt ja nicht,daß sonst niemand fährt!


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. November 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei
> 
> Kennst du was "technisches" im Schönbuch? Dann könnten wir uns an der "blauen Brücke" zw.Mittelstadt u.Pliezhausen treffen,so gegen 15.15 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Hi Oli, im Schönbuch kenne ich nur den HW5 als technisch lohnend. Ansonsten hätte ich noch den Trail in Petto, den Albhöhi bisher nicht gefunden hat , wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Bin für beides offen. Meine handy-Nummer müßtest Du ja haben. 

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. November 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hi Oli, im Schönbuch kenne ich nur den HW5 als technisch lohnend. Ansonsten hätte ich noch den Trail in Petto, den Albhöhi bisher nicht gefunden hat , wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Bin für beides offen. Meine handy-Nummer müßtest Du ja haben.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ach komm,dann lass uns richtung Alb fahren...

15.30 Riederich Kreisverkehr,reicht dir das zeitlich?


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. November 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 15.30 Riederich Kreisverkehr,reicht dir das zeitlich?



Sagen wir zwischen 15:15 und 15:30 Uhr. Licht nicht vergessen!
Bis dann.

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. November 2011)

Moin Stefan,
bei mir ist es mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher,ob es klappt.
Wenn du von mir NICHTS hörst,bin ich pünktlich am Kreisverkehr.
Ansonsten würde ich dir kurzfristig telefonisch absagen(deine Handynr.hab ich).

Gruß und hoffentlich bis heute nachmittag,
Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. November 2011)

Hey,

geht morgen jemand fahren? Könnt ab 14 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (5. November 2011)

Hey Tobi 14 uhr ist Okay dann bis später 
Gruß Michel


----------



## Gurgel (5. November 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich kann Samstag leider nicht.


 
Wie siehts bei dir am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. November 2011)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei dir am Sonntag aus?



Ich kann erst nachmittags,
14 Uhr Metzingen könnte ich beispielsweise schaffen.

Weiß nicht ob sich da die Anfahrt für dich lohnt


Gruß,
Oli


----------



## Gurgel (5. November 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich kann erst nachmittags,
> 14 Uhr Metzingen könnte ich beispielsweise schaffen.
> 
> Weiß nicht ob sich da die Anfahrt für dich lohnt
> ...


 
Naja, die Anfahrt verbuche ich unter "Training", das wäre nicht das Problem.  Und den Akku hätte ich auch nicht umsonst aufgeladen. Steffen kann so spät allerdings nicht. Ich wäre aber trotzdem am Start, vielleicht bekommen wir eine kleine Runde zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. November 2011)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Naja, die Anfahrt verbuche ich unter "Training", das wäre nicht das Problem.  Und den Akku hätte ich auch nicht umsonst aufgeladen. Steffen kann so spät allerdings nicht. Ich wäre aber trotzdem am Start, vielleicht bekommen wir eine kleine Runde zusammen?



Ok,
dann *morgen 14 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*

bis dann,
Oli


----------



## Eisenfahrer (6. November 2011)

Mal sehen, ich schau mal, dass ich mich auch mal wieder in die Öffenlichkeit bemühe.

Reiner


----------



## Eisenfahrer (8. November 2011)

So, noch das versprochen Bild als Nachtrag:



into the light von reiner_kuenstle auf Flickr

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. November 2011)

Hey,

wer ist morgen ab 15 Uhr in Metzingen Hbf dabei, mit nightride so bis um ca.19 Uhr

Gruß Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (12. November 2011)

Hey Tobi 
von 14 -18 uhr wäre ich dabei muß danach noch zum Geburtstag
gib einfach kurz bescheid wenn das okay ist
Gruß Michel


----------



## chrisuu (12. November 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Tobi
> von 14 -18 uhr wäre ich dabei muß danach noch zum Geburtstag
> gib einfach kurz bescheid wenn das okay ist
> Gruß Michel



14 - 18 würde bei mir auch passen - bin aber immer noch auf "Wiedereingliederung", klinke mich ggf. aus...
Gruß Christoph


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. November 2011)

Hey,

ich weis nicht ob 14 Uhr bei mir klappt, melde mich kurz davor nochmal.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. November 2011)

Also,

bin dabei, bis nachher.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (16. November 2011)

Hi, wer hat Lust am Freitag eine Ermstaltour, z. B. mit Abstecher zum Hohenneuffen, mitzufahren? Start gegen 15:00 Uhr blaue Brücke bei Pliezhausen.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. November 2011)

Hey Stephan,

Lust hätte ich :daumen
ob es zeitlich reicht, kann ich erst kurzfristig sagen.
Wenn ja, schicke ich dir bis spätestens 14.30Uhr ne SMS
und bin dann um 15.00Uhr an der Brücke.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (18. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...bin dann um 15.00Uhr an der Brücke.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Gilt das noch?


----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2011)

oh man.....und ich komm z.T. net raus, zum kotzen :-(((


----------



## ZeroTobi (18. November 2011)

HeyHey,

morgen um 14 Uhr Metzingen Hbf, wird ne gemütliche Runde.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## sild (18. November 2011)

Gemütlicher als letztes mal???? Würde mitkommen auser ihr wollt hardcore biken


----------



## damage0099 (18. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (19. November 2011)

Jup wird definitiv gemütlicher, bin noch von gestern etwas platt. Nehm heut auch mein Hardtail.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> oh man.....und ich komm z.T. net raus, zum kotzen :-(((



Ja tut mir leid für dich  Hätte dir sehr gut gefallen dir Runde gestern.

  

Danke Stephan und Michael für's guiden

und für halberfrorene Daumen und Zehen.

Wie das Tobi ohne Mütze und Michael ohne Handschuhe überlebt hat
ist mir ein Rätsel 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Der Spruch des Tages kam dann noch von Stephan bei der letzten Steigung. Ich keuche auf dem Notanker hinter ihm her 
und er oben dann "Oh, ganz vergessen auf's kleine Blatt zu schalten"

DANKE!!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. November 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> HeyHey,
> 
> morgen um 14 Uhr Metzingen Hbf, wird ne gemütliche Runde.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



bin dabei,bis nachher!


----------



## sild (19. November 2011)

Bin au dabei.


----------



## bucki08 (19. November 2011)

Ich auch,bis nochher

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Yetibike (22. November 2011)

Servus, ab Samstag bin ich, wenn alles klappt, auch wieder am Start!!Versuch mich mal mit nem Herrenrad.

Gruß oli


----------



## sild (22. November 2011)

Wann wird wieder mal ne kleine tour gefahren?


----------



## Yetibike (23. November 2011)

sild schrieb:


> Wann wird wieder mal ne kleine tour gefahren?


 
Samstag


----------



## chrisuu (23. November 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Servus, ab Samstag bin ich, wenn alles klappt, auch wieder am Start!!Versuch mich mal mit nem *Herrenrad*.
> 
> Gruß oli



Na endlich mal ein Herrenrad, ....das Damenrad hat auch nicht zu Dir gepasst....


----------



## Yetibike (23. November 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Na endlich mal ein Herrenrad, ....das Damenrad hat auch nicht zu Dir gepasst....


 
 Herrenrad statt Kinderrad der Dameneinstieg bleibt  !
ja ja ich hab schon gesehen Du hast am Sonntag in RT geübt!
p.s.wenn Du schon mal draufschaust....

heut wird´s nix mit Römern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (23. November 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Herrenrad statt Kinderrad der Dameneinstieg bleibt  !
> ja ja ich hab schon gesehen Du hast am Sonntag in RT geübt!
> p.s.wenn Du schon mal draufschaust....
> 
> heut wird´s nix mit Römern!!




schade, ich glaub ich spinn´ trotzdem... 

Üben triffts ziemlich exakt - hab´ diverse Erinnerungen (blaue Flecken) von meiner Bodenerkundung am Klappersteigle...  - aber sonst war´s ´ne schöne Tour


----------



## Yetibike (23. November 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> schade, ich glaub ich spinn´ trotzdem...
> 
> Üben triffts ziemlich exakt - hab´ diverse Erinnerungen (blaue Flecken) von meiner Bodenerkundung am Klappersteigle...  - aber sonst war´s ´ne schöne Tour


 
scho wiedr


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. November 2011)

Würde am Freitag Nachmittag auf trailigen Umwegen nach Bad Urach fahren. Start 15:00 Uhr Pliezhausen blaue Brücke, 15:15 Riederich, 15:30 Metzingen (Zug hält nur, wenn sich Mitfahrer vorher melden).
Zurück mit Licht.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (24. November 2011)

Hey Stephan,

stoße dann in Metzingen dazu, Treffpunkt am Hbf oder?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (24. November 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Stephan,
> 
> stoße dann in Metzingen dazu, Treffpunkt am Hbf oder?
> 
> Grüße Tobi



ok. 15:30 Uhr

@Ride-On-Chris: willst Du uns mal Dein neues (Kinder-) Rad  zeigen?


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2011)

ah, nun schon ein neues?
Daten, Daten....  
Ich komm z.Z. nicht früher raus :-(


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. November 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> ok. 15:30 Uhr
> 
> @Ride-On-Chris: willst Du uns mal Dein neues (Kinder-) Rad  zeigen?



Das Kinder(test)rad in Gr. M wird sich um 13.00 Uhr  
zum Spielen auf den Weg Richtung Urach machen
um dort ein paar Drops zu lutschen.

Spätestens um 16.00 Uhr packe ich es dann wieder ins warme Auto
damit es sich keine Erkältung einfängt.

Ach ja und Daten:
V170/H175, 20 Gänge und eine Nummer zu klein  

Euch viel Spass

Ride on
Chris


----------



## sild (25. November 2011)

Werde nicht kommen können au samstag net. Hat mehrere gründe. Unter anderem nen fehlendes trailtaugliches licht und anderes. 

Grüße Harun


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das Kinder(test)rad in Gr. M wird sich um 13.00 Uhr
> zum Spielen auf den Weg Richtung Urach machen
> um dort ein paar Drops zu lutschen.
> 
> ...



hallo zusammen, komme heute leider doch nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Geschäft raus. Würde mich morgen dem 14-Uhr-Zug in Metzingen anschließen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (25. November 2011)

Hey,

Dann treff mer uns morgen Metzingen Hbf 14 Uhr zu ner Männerrunde mit den Männerbikes.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das Kinder(test)rad in Gr. M wird sich um 13.00 Uhr
> 
> V170/H175, 20 Gänge und eine Nummer zu klein
> 
> ...



hallo Chris rost:

Hast das Bike nicht probegefahren oder die Rahmenmaße gecheckt?
Oder war es so ein Schnäppchen?
Warum tauschst es nicht um?
Marke + Typ?
Ich weiß, neugierig neugierig 
Morgen viel Spaß beim spielen...und ich muß arbeiten, zum kotzen


----------



## Yetibike (26. November 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, komme heute leider doch nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Geschäft raus. Würde mich morgen dem 14-Uhr-Zug in Metzingen anschließen.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Werd heut eher ne kleinere Übungsrunde fahren, mit dem Rad muß ich erst noch etwas üben und auch noch umbauen.
gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. November 2011)

Den Zivis vielen Dank für die sichere Begleitung. Es hat gut angefangen, wurde dann güter. Dann war es etwas lau und wurde noch laur. Auf der Flucht vor dem Fuchs sind wir dann noch dem Wolf begegnet. Danach aber wieder zurück ins Heim.
Ein Highlight war auch der neue Trail, den der Unchrist verbuddelt hat.
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausgang.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Bube (26. November 2011)

..güter...laur...Fuchs..Wolf begegnet... Highlight war auch der neue Trail...

Liest sich wie aus einem Märchen. 

Hoffentlich gibt es das Buch nicht in öffentlichen Bibliotheken.
Nicht, daß die Seiten schon bald ganz ausgefleddert aussehen.

Grüße
Bube


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. November 2011)

Wer liest heute schon noch Bücher? Beiden Zivis hattest Du ja schon Märchen erzählt.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (27. November 2011)

War gestern echt ne Märchentour, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (28. November 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Den Zivis vielen Dank für die sichere Begleitung. Es hat gut angefangen, wurde dann güter. Dann war es etwas lau und wurde noch laur. Auf der Flucht vor dem Fuchs sind wir dann noch dem Wolf begegnet. Danach aber wieder zurück ins Heim.
> Ein Highlight war auch der neue Trail, den der Unchrist verbuddelt hat.
> Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausgang.
> Gruß
> Stephan


 

ja ja ich hab schon kapiert;-) meine Alleinfahrt war aber vollkommen richtig hatte doch noch einige technische Probleme mit dem neuen Rad.

Hat sich herausgestellt das ich das komische Fahrgefühl nicht vom Rad sondern von der Flatbar her kommt. Neuer Lenker gestern montiert und siehe da s´geht doch. Mit dem alten Lenker hät ich mir keinen Trail zugetraut. Jetzt muß ich nur noch g´scheide Bremsen montieren. Da brauch ich aber erst noch einen Adapter (PM zu I2000). Dann bin ich denke ich startbereit.
Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

hier geht ja gar nichts mehr, geht denn keiner mehr fahren?
Auf Mämmer morgen 14 Uhr Metzingen Hbf. 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Dezember 2011)

Es sollte wenigstens schon zu regnen aufhören. nach dem Herbst bin ich etwas verweichlicht.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Es sollte wenigstens schon zu regnen aufhören. nach dem Herbst bin ich etwas verweichlicht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Dein Wunsch ging in erfüllung.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen, bin ich um 14:00 Uhr in Metzingen. Was ist mit den Olis?

@Tobi: meintest Du _Männer_ oder _Memmen_?

Gruß

Stephan

P.S. Regenradar verheißt allerdings nichts Gutes...http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen, bin ich um 14:00 Uhr in Metzingen.* Was ist mit den Olis?
> *
> @Tobi: meintest Du _Männer_ oder _Memmen_?
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht, hab heut nachmittag ein Spiel.


----------



## allerbeschde (3. Dezember 2011)

Hey bin auch dabei bis nachher 
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (3. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht wieder anfängt zu regnen, bin ich um 14:00 Uhr in Metzingen. Was ist mit den Olis?
> 
> @Tobi: meintest Du _Männer_ oder _Memmen_?
> 
> ...



Mußte heut noch malern

Wenns morgen nicht regnet fahr ich evtl. mit den Altdorfer Radverein, die hatten ne Tour ausgeschrieben.

Gruß oli

p.s. lieber trocken und memme als Mann mit tropfender Nase ;-))


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Mußte heut noch malern
> 
> *Wenns morgen nicht regnet fahr ich evtl. mit den Altdorfer Radverein, die hatten ne Tour ausgeschrieben.
> *
> ...



Wann genau?Auf der Homepage steht nix.
Falls vormittags,wäre ich auch dabei.
Kannst mir mal eine PN schicken oder anrufen(aber nicht vor neun Uhr!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Dezember 2011)

Schick mir auch eine PN oder SMS.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (4. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wann genau?Auf der Homepage steht nix.
> Falls vormittags,wäre ich auch dabei.
> Kannst mir mal eine PN schicken oder anrufen(aber nicht vor neun Uhr!)



upps... hab gestern bis 8 nochmal reingeschaut und dann nicht mehr sorry...gelobe Besserung.

Bin aber, wie man ja liest, wegen schlechtem Wetter nich gefahren.


Steht im Amtsblatt,                             haben die auch ne Homepage?


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Bin aber, wie man ja liest, wegen schlechtem Wetter nich gefahren.



Habe ich auch mal so gemacht 

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> upps... hab gestern bis 8 nochmal reingeschaut und dann nicht mehr sorry...gelobe Besserung.
> 
> Bin aber, wie man ja liest, wegen schlechtem Wetter nich gefahren.
> 
> ...



ja,haben sie! Wird aber wohl net sonderlich gepflegt.


----------



## Yetibike (9. Dezember 2011)

So neuer Versuch, Sonntag ab 11 Uhr in Metzingen, Tour Richtung Kirchheim, wohl eher keine ausgesprochene traillastige Tour.

Wer Lust hat, 

melden


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> So neuer Versuch, Sonntag ab 11 Uhr in Metzingen, Tour Richtung Kirchheim, wohl eher keine ausgesprochene traillastige Tour.
> 
> Wer Lust hat,
> 
> melden



Bin dabei, wenn die Straßen trocken sind. Nehme dann mal ein ein nicht so traillastiges Rad mit.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (10. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wenn die Straßen trocken sind. Nehme dann mal ein ein nicht so traillastiges Rad mit.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Nenne nimm das mit dem allergroesstem federweg)))
das wird ne wiedereingliederungstour (auch memmentour genannt)


----------



## sild (10. Dezember 2011)

Memmentour. Dann komm ich au. 11uhr metzingen hbf?


----------



## Yetibike (10. Dezember 2011)

sild schrieb:


> Memmentour. Dann komm ich au. 11uhr metzingen hbf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Dezember 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei,sollte allerdings gegen 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein und werde vorzeitig abdrehen.

@Oli:
halb elf bei mir vorm Haus?


----------



## Yetibike (11. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei,sollte allerdings gegen 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein und werde vorzeitig abdrehen.
> 
> @Oli:
> halb elf bei mir vorm Haus?



Ok danach holen wir noch einen Rammstein hörgeschädigten in Riederich ab


----------



## sild (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir Is es leider sehr knapp. Wenn ich um 11 net da bin fahrt ohne mich. Ich weis ne ob ichs schaff. Sorry.


----------



## Yetibike (11. Dezember 2011)

sild schrieb:


> Bei mir Is es leider sehr knapp. Wenn ich um 11 net da bin fahrt ohne mich. Ich weis ne ob ichs schaff. Sorry.



Na da hast was verpasst!

Von wegen keine trails war doch ne tolle Tour 


Bis zum nächsten mal

Gruss oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (11. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Na da hast was verpasst!
> 
> Von wegen keine trails war doch ne tolle Tour
> 
> Gruss oli



29er verleiht Flügel!
Oder war es doch ein Gruber-Antrieb oder die Pillen aus dem Studio?

Freue mich auf das nächste Mal!

Stephan


----------



## sild (11. Dezember 2011)

:-( wäre gern mit. Naja nächstes mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (12. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Na da hast was verpasst!
> 
> Von wegen keine trails war doch ne tolle Tour
> 
> ...




....bis auf diverse querstehende LKW...äh MTB auf den Trails unterhalb des Florian 

Zur Abwechslung mal Schrammen davongetragen ohne Bodenkontakt!  

War aber echt ´ne schöne Tour - vielleicht hätte ich früher einen Glühwein trinken sollen - danach lief´s wie geschmiert. 

wo bleiben die Fotos?

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (12. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ....bis auf diverse querstehende LKW...äh MTB auf den Trails unterhalb des Florian
> 
> Zur Abwechslung mal Schrammen davongetragen ohne Bodenkontakt!
> 
> ...


 

ab Glühwein liefs doch eher schmierig?!

Fotos? Meinst Du die Gegenlichtaufnahmen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ....bis auf diverse querstehende LKW...äh MTB auf den Trails unterhalb des Florian
> 
> Zur Abwechslung mal Schrammen davongetragen ohne Bodenkontakt!
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung!


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2011)

was sind denn das für Trekking-Räder????


----------



## bubutz2000 (12. Dezember 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> was sind denn das für Trekking-Räder????



Man sieht es kaum, aber hinter den "Trekkingrädern" steht ein normales  Mountainbike. Das zweite haben die Olis umgeschubst


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2011)

aaah, ja, den MB'er im Hintergrund konnte ich erkennen, die Statisten im Vordergrund störten etwas


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

das nächste mal kann ich hoffentlich wieder mitkommen um die 26er Quote wieder an anzuheben^^

Grüße Tobi

PS. Hat jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendtour am Donnerstag? könnte ab 16 Uhr startklar sein.


----------



## sild (12. Dezember 2011)

Wäre startklar wenn ich nen licht hätte. Naja schaff ich mir bald eh an. Sonst wirds nix im winter.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> aaah, ja, den MB'er im Hintergrund konnte ich erkennen, die *Stattlichen* im Vordergrund störten etwas



Ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## Yetibike (12. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert



Ihr fangt aber hier nicht den lächerlichen Disput an 26 versus 29?!!!

Ist doch eh jedem klar was besser ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ihr fangt aber hier nicht den lächerlichen Disput an 26 versus 29?!!!
> 
> Ist doch eh jedem klar was besser ist



Ich habe nicht die Bikes gemeint


----------



## OnkelZed (12. Dezember 2011)

Möge mein Neid immer mit Euch sein!!! 
Und meine Sch§$&/(&$§$%Gabel ist beim Service....

@Oli (ohne Bart): Das silberne ist jetzt aber kein Rocky, oder? Oder gibts die auch ungelabelt? Aha, Bild zoomen hilft: Schaut nach einem GT Zaskar aus...

@Oli (Rauschbart): Dein Posing fürs Foto ist einfach fürstlich!  Erinnert mich irgendwie an diese übergroßen Fürstengemälde in diversen Schössern.


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## chrisuu (13. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Man sieht es kaum, aber hinter den "Trekkingrädern" steht ein normales  Mountainbike. Das zweite haben die Olis umgeschubst





.... da lachen die Oli´s noch - danach sind sie auf ihren semi-slick-bereiften Trekking-Bikes den Flori runtergeschlittert...    (B-Note 5,8  )

@posing Rauschebart-Oli: das nächste Mal gibste Deinen Foto gleich jemanden der sich damit auskennt


----------



## Yetibike (13. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> .... da lachen die Oli´s noch - danach sind sie auf ihren semi-slick-bereiften Trekking-Bikes den Flori runtergeschlittert...  (B-Note 5,8  )
> 
> @posing Rauschebart-Oli: das nächste Mal gibste Deinen Foto gleich jemanden der sich damit auskennt


 

äh....aber ich glaub Du bist doch vor mir noch ins Gebüsch gefahren hatte sich zumindest geräuschmäßig (Wort und Gebüsch) so angehört. Aber Bereifung, ja das ist etwas grenzgänig
@Fotograph, das mit den Schatten im Gesicht üben wir aber dann doch noch in bisschen!!
Ne leider kein Zaskar, kann ich mir nicht leisten als Winterbike, ist ein Karakoram geworden. Reicht aber auch voll aus.


----------



## Bube (13. Dezember 2011)

Aka hat vor einigen Jahren eine schöne Tradition angefangen.
Nun ist wieder so weit:

Forum-Jahresabschlußtour 2011 online



P.S.: Link auf Funktion geprüft und angepasst... danke


----------



## Yetibike (13. Dezember 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Aka hat vor einigen Jahren eine schöne Tradition angefangen.
> Nun ist wieder so weit:
> 
> Forum-Jahresabschlußtour 2011 online


 

Servus Bube, leider bei mir nix Verbindung!!

Frohe Botschaft, ich gehör doch noch dieses Jahr wieder zu den Kinderradfahrern!! Rahme ist da.........nur leider ist auch noch meine Hinterradachse!!gebrochen

Muß mir wohl doch noch einen Satz Hochradprofilreifen zulegen,. da sich auch noch mein N.N. am Hinterrad mit einen Kapitalen Riß in der Flanke verabschiedet hat (war wohl noch mehr als nur ein Plattfuß beim letzten Nigthride) hoffe ich das die Tage der andauernden Durchschläge jetzt auch vorbei sind


----------



## Yetibike (13. Dezember 2011)

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt warum ich letztens mit Stefan im dunkeln den Schlauch wechseln mußte, hat so aber tatzächlich noch bis heim gehoben ( aber scho schwammig)


----------



## bubutz2000 (13. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Frohe Botschaft, ich gehör doch noch dieses Jahr wieder zu den Kinderradfahrern!! Rahme ist da.........nur leider ist auch noch meine Hinterradachse!!gebrochen



was hast Du denn für einen Achsstandard? Habe noch ein robustes Hinterrad mit 135 x 15 in der Garage liegen...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (13. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> was hast Du denn für einen Achsstandard? Habe noch ein robustes Hinterrad mit 135 x 15 in der Garage liegen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Servus, ich gehe noch davon aus das ich das auf Garantie bekomme....aber trotzdem danke. ich hab übrigens auch noch ein im Keller. Was dann wieder in so einem Fall für ein Kinderrad spricht... 

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> .... da lachen die Oli´s noch - danach sind sie auf ihren semi-slick-bereiften Trekking-Bikes den Flori runtergeschlittert...    (B-Note 5,8  )
> 
> @posing Rauschebart-Oli: das nächste Mal gibste Deinen Foto gleich jemanden der sich damit auskennt



Ich hab wenigstens nicht versucht,einen Baum zu entwurzeln


----------



## chrisuu (16. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich hab wenigstens nicht versucht,einen Baum zu entwurzeln




... das war dann doch eher umgekehrt, von Entwurzeln konnte keine Rede sein  

Aber a propos "entwurzelt" - wie schaut´s denn morgen/übermorgen mit einer "Sturmschäden-Begutachtungs-Runde" aus? 
Möglichst von oben trocken, damit die "Semi-Slick-29er" auch mitkönnen. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (16. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ... das war dann doch eher umgekehrt, von Entwurzeln konnte keine Rede sein
> 
> Aber a propos "entwurzelt" - wie schaut´s denn morgen/übermorgen mit einer "Sturmschäden-Begutachtungs-Runde" aus?
> Möglichst von oben trocken, damit die "Semi-Slick-29er" auch mitkönnen.
> ...


 

Der Baum hat also Dich entwurzelt!!??

Jo morgen tolles Wetter für Semi-Slick, wär auch von unten trocken gschickt


----------



## ZeroTobi (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

würd sagen am Sonntag ist das bessere Wetter. Würd am Sonntag auf ne Tour mitkommen um die Sturmschäden zu begutchten.

Grüße Tobi (der Psychopath)


----------



## chrisuu (16. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Aber a propos "entwurzelt" - wie schaut´s denn morgen/übermorgen mit einer "Sturmschäden-Begutachtungs-Runde" aus?



.... ein kurzer Weihnachtsmarkt-Abstecher zur Stärkung (Stichwort: Glühwein mit Amaretto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) sollte auch noch mit drin sein.

Sonntag hört sich wettertechnisch tatsächlich besser an, als der Samstag - wie schaut´s aus?....


----------



## Yetibike (17. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> .... ein kurzer Weihnachtsmarkt-Abstecher zur Stärkung (Stichwort: Glühwein mit Amaretto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



besser? Laut Wetter.de zumindest kälter. ich könnt auch heut?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (17. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> besser? Laut Wetter.de zumindest kälter. ich könnt auch heut?!



So das kommt wenn man den Pad am Bett liegen hat und nicht aus dem Fenster vorher schaut!!!!!!!

Morgen ist wohl doch besser,sagt der Wetterbericht FENSTERRAUSSCHAU


Ich denke das wird aber ne Grudlagenausfahrt


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Morgen ist wohl doch besser,sagt der Wetterbericht FENSTERRAUSSCHAU


Auf der Alb gibts eine geschlossene Schneedecke (Webcam Laichingen). Da siehts hier noch gut aus. Könnte eher heute als morgen. Vielleicht können wir den 14:00 Uhr Termin ins Auge fassen?



Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird aber ne Grudlagenausfahrt



...so wie letztes Mal mit Turbo von Kappis zum Panoramweg?

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es von oben her tocken bleibt,wäre ich evtl heute dabei.
Würde aber kurzfristig entscheiden.

Morgen geht eher nicht,da ich heute abend noch Weihnachstfeier habe und nicht weiß(eigentlich weiß ich es doch:),wie das endet.


----------



## ZeroTobi (17. Dezember 2011)

Hey, 

sicher, dass ihr heut gehen wollt, bei mir gibts gerade Eisbeschuss von oben . Komm heut nicht mit, müsste um 16 uhr spätestens wieder zu Hause sein.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. Dezember 2011)

In Pliezhausen regnets gerade auch. Denke, ich lasse es erst mal sein.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Dezember 2011)

Das wird heut echt nix.

Hat denn (ausser mir ) nächste Woche schon jemand Urlaub und Lust auf die ein oder andere Tour?


----------



## Yetibike (17. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt stehst fest ich fahr morgen, es soll wohl eine geführte Tour durch den Schönburg ab Bebenhausen geben Start ist wohl irgendein Parkplatz ab 10 Uhr 

Vielleicht kann ja noch der Tourguide noch was genaueres posten


----------



## chrisuu (17. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> So jetzt stehst fest ich fahr morgen, es soll wohl eine geführte Tour durch den Schönburg ab Bebenhausen geben Start ist wohl irgendein Parkplatz ab 10 Uhr
> 
> Vielleicht kann ja noch der Tourguide noch was genaueres posten




mit Tourguide hab´ ich zwar nichts am Hut, kenne aber zumindest den genauen Treffpunkt: 

10 Uhr großer Parkplatz vor Bebenhausen von TÜ kommend - Tour im Schönbuch (Königl. Jagdhütte etc.) - wohl ohne Glühwein-Stopp


----------



## Yetibike (17. Dezember 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> mit Tourguide hab´ ich zwar nichts am Hut, kenne aber zumindest den genauen Treffpunkt:
> 
> 10 Uhr großer Parkplatz vor Bebenhausen von TÜ kommend - Tour im Schönbuch (Königl. Jagdhütte etc.) - wohl ohne Glühwein-Stopp



Nenene so kommst nicht so leicht raus........Tourguide bist schon DU

Weihnachtsmarkt ist evtl. In Weil im Schönbuch!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisuu (17. Dezember 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Nenene so kommst nicht so leicht raus........Tourguide bist schon DU
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt ist evtl. In Weil im Schönbuch!!!!!!!










  kenn` mich da doch gar nicht aus - sonst kommen wir noch in Notzingen raus!  Mein Ex-Kollege Marc kennt den Schönbuch wie seine Westentasche (hoff´ ich ).

aber Weil im Schönbuch liegt natürlich auf´m Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (17. Dezember 2011)

Für alle die erst um 14 Uhr können, hätte ich eine Tour je nach Variante ca. 50-60 km und 600 - 1200 Hm anzubieten. 
Trailmäßig eines der schönsten Märchen bei uns in der gegend, recht einfach und flowig zu fahren.

Wer mit will ab 14 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (18. Dezember 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Wer mit will ab 14 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



wollen schon. Habe heute aber Familienpflichttermin (Schwiegervater zum Mittagessen) 

Euch viel Spaß

P.S. war gestern an der verschneiten Traufkante unterwegs: erstaunlich griffig und gut fahrbar!

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (18. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das wird heut echt nix.
> 
> Hat denn (ausser mir ) nächste Woche schon jemand Urlaub und Lust auf die ein oder andere Tour?




Hey,

@Oli könnte am Montag oder Mittwoch um 14 Uhr Startklar sein, Donnerstag und Freitag hab ich auch Urlaub.

@all hab heut wieder was richtig geiles entdeckt, könnt der Anfang der Unentlichen Geschichte, ähhhhm Märchens sein.


Grüße Tobi


----------



## Bube (18. Dezember 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> [email protected] hab heut wieder was richtig geiles entdeckt, könnt der Anfang der Unentlichen Geschichte, ähhhhm Märchens sein.



Könnte es aus Dornröschen sein?
"Durch enges Buschwerk, verwinkelt und sehr schmal war das  Weglein zum seinem Schloß" ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Dezember 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> *@Oli könnte am Montag oder Mittwoch um 14 Uhr Startklar sein, Donnerstag und Freitag hab ich auch Urlaub.*
> 
> ...



Hmm... da bleibt als Schnittmenge nur Donnerstag vormittag oder Freitag,weil ich die anderen Tage gar nicht/nicht zur selben Zeit kann.


----------



## ZeroTobi (19. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hmm... da bleibt als Schnittmenge nur Donnerstag vormittag oder Freitag,weil ich die anderen Tage gar nicht/nicht zur selben Zeit kann.




Hey,

dann nehmen wir mal die Schnittmenge "Donnerstag morgen" und machen eine Wake-up-Tour.

@Bube weis noch nicht genau aus welchem Märchen des ist. Du hast noch was vergessen, neben engem Buschwerk, verwinkelt und schmal fehlt noch sehr steil.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (20. Dezember 2011)

Habe Freitag auch endlich Urlaub (Donnerstag noch Weihnachtsfeier). Würde dann Freitag bei einigermaßen Wetter ein paar neue Teile ausprobieren. Wer Lust hat, melden.

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (20. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe Freitag auch endlich Urlaub (Donnerstag noch Weihnachtsfeier). Würde dann Freitag bei einigermaßen Wetter ein paar neue Teile ausprobieren. Wer Lust hat, melden.
> 
> Stephan



Keinen Urlaub 

hab heut 29' Hans Dampf drauf gezogen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Dezember 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> dann nehmen wir mal die Schnittmenge "Donnerstag morgen" und machen eine Wake-up-Tour.
> 
> ...





bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe Freitag auch endlich Urlaub (Donnerstag noch Weihnachtsfeier). Würde dann Freitag bei einigermaßen Wetter ein paar neue Teile ausprobieren. Wer Lust hat, melden.
> 
> Stephan


Laut Wetterbericht wirds morgen richtig ätzend,daher hoffe ich auch mal auf den Freitag. Tobi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

ich schau mal, vielleicht sagt der Wetterbericht heut abend für morgen Sonne. 

Am Freitag wär ich auch dabei, kann aber nur bis um 18 Uhr, wir können ja früh genug los.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Dezember 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich schau mal, vielleicht sagt der Wetterbericht heut abend für morgen Sonne.
> 
> ...



Das passt schon,ich hab abends auch noch was vor....


----------



## bucki08 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jungs,

wisst ihr denn schon wann und wo ihr am Freitag los wollt, würd vermutlich auch mitfahren`?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2011)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wisst ihr denn schon wann und wo ihr am Freitag los wollt, würd vermutlich auch mitfahren`?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Dann schlag ich mal vor:

*14 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*

Edit bittet um Bestätigung/Gegenvorschläge!


----------



## Yetibike (22. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann schlag ich mal vor:
> 
> *14 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*
> 
> Edit bittet um Bestätigung/Gegenvorschläge!


 

Respekt, für diese Uhrzeit braucht ihr Urlaub, na dann schönes ausschlafen....

Vielleicht schaff ich diese Zeit auch, aber nur wenns Wetter ein wenig trockener von oben ist wie jetzt grad.


----------



## bucki08 (22. Dezember 2011)

bin am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sild (23. Dezember 2011)

Also. Habe endlich nen (nachttaugliches) Licht und warme Handschuhe. Vorne nen AM reifen, meine Dirtpedale drauf und viel motivation fürn winter. Nen bisschen fitter als am anfang bin ich auch schon. Das heist ab samstag bin ich startklar. Wobei sonntag und montag halt weihnachtsfeiertage sind. Oder gibts unter euch welche die trotzdem fahren? Sry fur rechtschreibung. Is mit iphone getippt.


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Bei einigermassen Wetter bin ich dabei.

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (23. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Bei einigermassen Wetter bin ich dabei.
> 
> Stephan


 
Freitag Samstag Sonntag Montag?

o.k. evlt. auch in der Reihenfolge?


Da es zumindest im Moment doch etwas regnet, 


allen mal vorab schöne Weihnachten

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann schlag ich mal vor:
> 
> *14 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*
> 
> Edit bittet um Bestätigung/Gegenvorschläge!





bucki08 schrieb:


> bin am Start



Wir sind wohl nur zu zweit

Von oben her bleibts wohl jetzt trocken,also steht der Termin!

Bis nachher,Oli


Edit meint,das bubutz sich wohl auf den heutigen termin bezieht und nicht auf silds post....


----------



## bucki08 (23. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn mit Tobi?

Oli kannst mir deine Handynr gschwind per PN schicken bitte?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Edit meint,das bubutz sich wohl auf den heutigen termin bezieht und nicht auf silds post....



ich auch


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch dabei.
Bis 14.00Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. Dezember 2011)

Hey, bin auch dabei. Bis nachher. Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Dezember 2011)

War ne super Truppe.                          
Trails waren auch erstaunlich fahrbar.  
Ein Danke an die Guides                      
und schöne Weihnachten.

Ride on
Chris

P.S.
Oh man, 
ich brauche echt auch ne Schuheizung


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Dezember 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> War ne super Truppe.
> Trails waren auch erstaunlich fahrbar.
> *Ein Danke an die Guides
> und schöne Weihnachten.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen!

Allerdings  lag die Fahrbarkeit der Trails wohl im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest!!!


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Dezember 2011)

morgen (Montag) jemand unterwegs?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (25. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> morgen (Montag) jemand unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Jep mit nem Auto nach Heidenheim


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir steht Carboloading bei Schwimu auf dem Programm.
Di oder Mi würde gehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## sild (25. Dezember 2011)

Also ich wäre montag dabei.


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

Dann schlage ich vor: 
Treffpunkt Kreisverkehr in Riederich um
13:30 Uhr (trotzdem vorsichtshalber Licht mitnehmen!)

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## OnkelZed (26. Dezember 2011)

Hat diese Woche noch jemand Urlaub und Lust, z.B. morgen zu Biken?
Habe meine Gabel wieder bekommen, heute noch Schwiegerleute besuchen und morgen auf Bike... Dann schau mer mal, ob net doch eine neue fällig ist. 

Schönen Feiertag noch
Edgar


----------



## sild (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich werd da sein. 13:30 tiederich.


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

Danke für "macht ihr denn nie Pause" und "ich glaube, ich habe 204 auf dem Pulsmesser gesehen ". Obwohl das Jahr zu Ende geht, bin ich wieder jünger geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sild (26. Dezember 2011)

Hahaaa zu guuut. Gerne wieder. War ne geile tour vor allem waren das ja fast nur singletrails. Und neuffen runter war einfach traumhaft 

Bis bald. Muss mich zuerst erholen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> "ich glaube, ich habe 204 auf dem Pulsmesser gesehen"



  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Di oder Mi würde gehen.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Mittwoch würde gehen. (Dienstag nicht vor 14:00 Uhr)


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Mittwoch würde gehen. (Dienstag nicht vor 14:00 Uhr)



Habe gerade den Icerider-Fred gelesen: vielleicht schaffe ich es doch irgendwie um 10:00 nach Riederich


----------



## OnkelZed (27. Dezember 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hat diese Woche noch jemand Urlaub und Lust, z.B. morgen zu Biken?



Hm, ok, so zahlreiche Wortmeldungen.  Ok, schaue am Vormittag nochmal rein...

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Dezember 2011)

Biken heute um 10Uhr.
Treffpunkt Kreisverkehr Riederich.
Bisher mit Bube, Chris und Bubutz???

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2011)

super, und ich bin beim schaffen 
Hoffentlich klappts wenigstens am Fr.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## sild (27. Dezember 2011)

Fahrt ihr mittwoch. Also morgen. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## ZeroTobi (27. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

bin morgen auch dabei, schon an Treffpunkt / -zeit bekannt?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## sild (27. Dezember 2011)

Nö nix bekannt und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe bin ich der einzige. Los meldet euch!!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich wär auch dabei!

Ich würde aber gerne am späten Vormittag los,so roundabout 11 Uhr

Wäre das ok für euch?


----------



## sild (27. Dezember 2011)

Aaaah ich feier noch. Machen wir doch 12:00 oder 12:30 draus. Metzingen hbf????


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Dezember 2011)

sild schrieb:


> Aaaah ich feier noch. Machen wir doch 12:00 oder 12:30 draus. Metzingen hbf????



Gut,dann *morgen 12.30 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof*

Gerne auch mit Restalkohol,dann kann ich vieleicht einigermaßen mithalten


----------



## sild (27. Dezember 2011)

Jo dann um 12:30 am hbf metzingen wenns für alle die mitwollen in ordnung ist.


----------



## bucki08 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,ich gehe auch mit,bis nachher

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Dezember 2011)

@Thomas & Harun:

Sorry noch mal für die kurzfristige Absage,ich habs zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt.

Bin erst nach 13 Uhr weg gekommen,hab dann René beim Aufbau seines neuen Bikes unterstützt und ihn anschliesend bei seinem (gefühlt) 20. Comeback beigleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sild (28. Dezember 2011)

Jo passt schon. Bei mir war die ausfahrt auch relativ kurz. Musste mich nach den ersten paar km ausklinken und heim. Naja das nächste mal ;-)


----------



## Renè29 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Thomas & Harun:
> 
> hab dann René beim Aufbau seines neuen Bikes unterstützt und ihn anschliesend bei seinem (gefühlt) 20. Comeback beigleitet.




Sag doch sowas nicht das ist mein erstes Comeback die anderen waren doch nicht angekündigt


----------



## OnkelZed (28. Dezember 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> (...)hab dann René beim Aufbau seines neuen Bikes unterstützt und ihn anschliesend bei seinem (gefühlt) 20. Comeback beigleitet.



Es ist, es ist...
... ein Twäntieneinar!!!!


----------



## sild (2. Januar 2012)

Wünsch euch allen ein frohes und mega tolles neues Jahr 2012. 

Wann wird wieder ne Runde gedreht?


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. Januar 2012)

Hey,

wünsch euch auch noch ein gutes, sturzfreies Jahr.

Wie wärs denn mit ner feierabendrunde am Mittwoch?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Januar 2012)

Bei einigermaßen Wetter wäre ich dabei. Aussichten sind aber eher schlecht.
Müßte mal was ausprobieren...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. Januar 2012)

Hey,

wetter.de meint für morgen Abend 1% Regenrisiko. 
Wer ist alles dabei, würd mal sagen um 17 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## sild (3. Januar 2012)

Wie lange wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. Januar 2012)

Hey,

bin bei der Fahrzeit offen (1 bis max.3 Stunden)

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Januar 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Wer ist alles dabei, würd mal sagen um 17 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Da ich bereits wieder arbeite, kann ich nicht vor 17:45 Uhr (am besten Kreisverkehr Riederich). Könnt aber auch gerne ohne mich fahren.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## sild (3. Januar 2012)

hmm sollte spätestens 20 uhr daheim sein .. wenn ihr meint das sich das einrichten lässt (vlt auch mich irgendwo aus der gruppe raus schmeisen wo ich wieder heimfinde) bin ich dabei.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Da ich bereits wieder arbeite, kann ich nicht vor 17:45 Uhr (am besten Kreisverkehr Riederich). Könnt aber auch gerne ohne mich fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Wenn es nicht regnet würde mir 17.45Uhr in Riederich bzw. 17.25 Uhr an der blauen Brücke passen. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. Januar 2012)

Hey, dann würd ich sagen, dass harun und ich um 17 uhr zu ner softcore runde aufbrechen und stefan und chris dann zur hardcore runde aufbrechen. Grüße tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Januar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet würde mir 17.45Uhr in Riederich bzw. 17.25 Uhr an der blauen Brücke passen.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


----------



## sild (4. Januar 2012)

jo also ich bin dann um 17 uhr in metzingen am hbf. aber wir können uns auch gerne bissle später treffen und dann nach riederich zu den anderen... wenn wir dann vlt in richtung neuffen oder so fahren kann ich mich ja irgendwo abseilen.... also will die gruppe net splitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Dreikönigstour?


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Januar 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Dreikönigstour?



schon, aber: 98% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit  laut Wetter.de

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. Januar 2012)

Hey,

morgen früh um 8.30 Uhr in Metzingen Hbf, wer ist dabei? Laut wetter.de nur 12% Regenrisiko. 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## sild (6. Januar 2012)

??????? 8:30. Warummmmmm


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Januar 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> morgen früh *um 8.30 Uhr *in Metzingen Hbf, wer ist dabei? Laut wetter.de nur 12% Regenrisiko.
> 
> Grüße Tobi


Senile Bettflucht


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. Januar 2012)

Hey, 8.30 uhr weils da hell ist, ich wach sein kann und es nicht regnen soll. Michi bist dabei? Grüße tobi


----------



## sild (6. Januar 2012)

Ich net sry.


----------



## allerbeschde (6. Januar 2012)

Muß leider absagen Tobi , morgen steht 8 uhr Waldarbeit an !
Ab nächster Woche stehe ich zum Biken bereit !
Feierabendrunde etc.
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (7. Januar 2012)

hey, werd dann morgen nicht am bahnhof sein, sondern direkt los fahren. Grüße tobi


----------



## Yetibike (7. Januar 2012)

Servus, traut sich jemand morgen raus?

Wär für ne 26er Runde interessiert

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Januar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Servus, traut sich jemand morgen raus?
> 
> Wär für ne 26er (im Schnitt? ) Runde interessiert
> 
> Gruß oli



Klar. Das Wetter sollte halt einigermaßen mitmachen.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (7. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Klar. Das Wetter sollte halt einigermaßen mitmachen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Warum fahren auch welche mit 20Zoll Rädern mit?


Um wieviel Uhr? So gegen 12?


Ich hoffe Christoph hat bis um diese Uhrzeit seine Jahrestermine durchgesprochen..... Ich hät dann auch noch den ein oder anderen


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Januar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr? So gegen 12?



Gibt es bei Dir nichts zum Mittagessen?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (8. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Dir nichts zum Mittagessen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Oh, bin ich eingeladen?

Wir können natürlich auch etwas später los


Bei uns gibt's Sonntags erst spätes Frühstück


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. Januar 2012)

Im Moment ist mir das Wetter zu schlecht. Wenn es noch aufreißt, melde ich mich per sms.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (8. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist mir das Wetter zu schlecht. Wenn es noch aufreißt, melde ich mich per sms.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Ja mir auch mach halt einstellarbeiten


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. Januar 2012)

Nächste Woche soll es ja weitgehend trocken  bleiben. Hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride, so Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## sild (9. Januar 2012)

Wäre echt gerne dabei aber muss auf prüfungen lernen. Ab dem 10.02 bin ih wieder voll am start.


----------



## Yetibike (9. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll es ja weitgehend trocken  bleiben. Hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride, so Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan


 
Servus, ne schaff ich nicht..... SAMSTAG!!!!! solls auch trocken sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll es ja weitgehend trocken  bleiben. Hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride, so Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, je nach Wetter, könnte bei mir gehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Januar 2012)

Also Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
Könnte ab 17.00 Uhr im Bereich Metzingen oder Eningen sein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Januar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
> Könnte ab 17.00 Uhr im Bereich Metzingen oder Eningen sein.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



würde jetzt mal Stand Wetter heute eher Donnerstag ins Auge fassen und Stand Arbeit heute 18:00 Uhr Kreisverkehr Riederich vorschlagen. lG Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. Januar 2012)

Hey,

wie siehts mit der Runde für morgen aus? 18 Uhr am Kreisverkehr oder?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich werde um 17 Uhr in Eningen starten.
Wo auf der Alb sollen wir uns treffen?
Wie wär's mit Urach Wasserfallparkplatz um 18.30 Uhr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. Januar 2012)

Hey, 

meinst den unteren Parkplatz?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Januar 2012)

Jep, unterer Parkplatz
N48°29'45.16'' O9°22'20.79''

Ich komme von oben, weiß nur noch nicht von wo.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (11. Januar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Urach Wasserfallparkplatz um 18.30 Uhr.



Das schaffe ich nicht. Bin raus. Viel Spaß!

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Januar 2012)

Ab  wann kannst du Tobi?
Wir könnten uns auch zwischen Metzingen und Eningen treffen und dann ins Echaztal rüber.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. Januar 2012)

Hey,

bin ab 17.30 Uhr Startklar. Würd sagen wir treffen uns um 18.00 am Kreisverkehr anfang Eningen von Metzingen kommend.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Januar 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bin ab 17.30 Uhr Startklar. Würd sagen wir treffen uns um 18.00 am Kreisverkehr anfang Eningen von Metzingen kommend.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Ok, bis denne
Ride on
Chris


----------



## ZeroTobi (13. Januar 2012)

Hey,

wer ist morgen alles bei ner Schlammschlacht dabei?
Treff um 14 Uhr Metzinger Hbf.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (13. Januar 2012)

Hey Toby
 Bin dabei bis morgen in alter Frische
Schlammschlacht Ahoi
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (14. Januar 2012)

Servus, zweite Treffpunktzeit wegen Abendaktivität um 13:15 Uhr am Metz. Bahnhof.

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (14. Januar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Servus, zweite Treffpunktzeit wegen Abendaktivität um 13:15 Uhr am Metz. Bahnhof.
> 
> Gruß oli



Da wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (14. Januar 2012)

Hey, 

kann nicht früher, deshalb bleibt Startpunkt um 14 Uhr bestehen.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (14. Januar 2012)

Kann auch erst 14 UHR 
dann bis nachher
Gruß Michel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Januar 2012)

Ist denn morgen auch wer unterwegs?


----------



## ZeroTobi (14. Januar 2012)

Hey Oli,

würd morgen auch fahren gehen, bist dabei?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Januar 2012)

Schaut mal in den RT/TÜ-Thread rein, vielleicht wär´ die morgige Tour ja auch was für Euch.


----------



## bubutz2000 (14. Januar 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist denn morgen auch wer unterwegs?



Könnte es ab 13:30 - 14:00 einrichten. Wenn Ihr aber vorher mit dem Tübinger Untergrund fahren wollt, könnt ihr gerne ohne mich planen.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Könnte es ab 13:30 - 14:00 einrichten. Wenn Ihr aber vorher mit dem Tübinger Untergrund fahren wollt, könnt ihr gerne ohne mich planen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Ich fahr dann bei den Tübingern/Reutlingern mit,passt mir zeitlich besser rein.


----------



## ZeroTobi (24. Januar 2012)

Hey,

kommt jemand morgen auf ne Feierabendrunde mit? Start 17 Uhr Metzingen Hbf. Fahrzeit max. 3 Stunden.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (27. Januar 2012)

Servus, ich hab dieses WE vor am Sonntag vormittag so ab 10 ne Tour zu fahren, da ich danach dann in Weilheim/Teck  gastiere ist die Planung das ich in diese Grobrichtung unterwegs sein werde.

Vielleicht hat ja der EIN oder andere ja Lust?

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Januar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja der EIN oder andere ja Lust?
> 
> Gruß oli



Wenn es nicht zu matschig ist, gerne. Müßte mal was ausprobieren...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (27. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu matschig ist, gerne. Müßte mal was ausprobieren...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Oje Dat heißt wohl ick kom mit Protektoren    ;-)

Klar wetterabhänig, was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist.....ab wann bezeichnest du zu matschig....ich kann mich noch deutlich an die ein und andere Tour erinnern........


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Januar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ab wann bezeichnest du zu matschig....ich kann mich noch deutlich an die ein und andere Tour erinnern........



will nur, das was ich ausprobieren will, nicht gleich einsauen , ansonsten nehme ich halt was altes. Kann auch gerne Protektoren mitbringen...
Auf der Alb war vorhin Schneetreiben, Streufahrzege unterwegs


----------



## Yetibike (27. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> will nur, das was ich ausprobieren will, nicht gleich einsauen , ansonsten nehme ich halt was altes. Kann auch gerne Protektoren mitbringen...
> Auf der Alb war vorhin Schneetreiben, Streufahrzege unterwegs



Passt scho....wobei ich mich nu auch nicht völlig einsauen kann, bin ja zum essen eingeladen........


----------



## Yetibike (29. Januar 2012)

Treffpunkt heute 10:30 Uhr in Riederich

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich bleibe heute lieber vor dem warmen Ofen. Sorry!


----------



## Yetibike (29. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe heute lieber vor dem warmen Ofen. Sorry!



 Treff ist aus entsprechenden Anlaß abgesagt

Schönes We

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (29. Januar 2012)

die sonne kommt


----------



## Yetibike (30. Januar 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> die sonne kommt


 
an der Wettervorhersage stört mich am wenigsten die Sonne.....


----------



## chrisuu (30. Januar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Passt scho....wobei ich mich nu auch nicht völlig einsauen kann, bin ja zum essen eingeladen........





bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe heute lieber vor dem warmen Ofen. Sorry!



*1. werden "Sauberkeit" und 2. "Wärme & Behaglichkeit" zuweilen völlig überbewertet!! *

...weil es gestern gar nicht so kalt war, über 500m NN der Untergrund gefroren war bzw. auf der Alb einige cm Schnee lagen 
und ich seit langem nicht mehr so sauber nach Hause kam.


----------



## Yetibike (30. Januar 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> *1. werden "Sauberkeit" und 2. "Wärme & Behaglichkeit" zuweilen völlig überbewertet!! *
> 
> ...weil es gestern gar nicht so kalt war, über 500m NN der Untergrund gefroren war bzw. auf der Alb einige cm Schnee lagen
> und ich seit langem nicht mehr so sauber nach Hause kam.


 

ja ja schon kappiert......ich war doch nur froh das einer abgesagt hat. Da konnte ich dann mein restlich schmerzendes Hirn pflegen.

Aber das mit der wärme, da reden wir nächstes WE nochmal darüber


----------



## chrisuu (30. Januar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ja ja schon kapiert......ich war doch nur froh, daß einer abgesagt hat. Da konnte ich dann mein restlich schmerzendes Hirn pflegen.
> 
> Aber das mit der Wärme, da reden wir nächstes WE nochmal darüber




...nächste Woche kommen dann wohl auch meine Winterstiefel erstmals zum Einsatz  

Viel Erfolg beim "Hirn pflegen"!


----------



## Yetibike (30. Januar 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ...nächste Woche kommen dann wohl auch meine Winterstiefel erstmals zum Einsatz
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim "Hirn pflegen"!


 
Geht heut schon wieder hat sich aber so ähnlich angefühlt:kotz:und das hat geholfen

ich plan zu den Winterstiefeln den Einsatz von den Heizpad´s!!!


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. Februar 2012)

Hey,

hat morgen jemand lust ne runde zu drehen? Maximal 2h.

Grüße Tobi

PS. Heut morgen gings gut zum fahren.


----------



## chrisuu (4. Februar 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat morgen jemand lust ne runde zu drehen? Maximal 2h.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Hi Tobi,

will auch ´ne Runde drehen, nur benötige ich für Deine max. 2h-Strecke mindestens 3 Stunden!! 

Den meisten wird´s zu matschig sein, an der Temperatur knapp unter 0°C und strahlendem Sonnenschein
kann der mangelnde Zuspruch ja nicht liegen.  
... oder sind die alle eingefroren?

Meine Winterstiefel freuen sich auf den ersten Einsatz!

Wann wollteste denn los und in welche Richtung?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## An der Alb (4. Februar 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> an der Temperatur knapp unter 0°C und



Bei uns hat´s im Moment -12°C!


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. Februar 2012)

Hey Christoph,

wollte heut mittag so gegen 14 Uhr los nach Bad Urach und wieder zurück, keine sorge wird nicht auf dem Radweg sein.
Ich glaub die andern sind eingefroren

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (4. Februar 2012)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Bei uns hat´s im Moment -12°C!



Bei uns auch


----------



## chrisuu (4. Februar 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Christoph,
> 
> wollte heut mittag so gegen 14 Uhr los nach Bad Urach und wieder zurück, keine sorge wird nicht auf dem Radweg sein.
> Ich glaub die andern sind eingefroren
> ...


 
....ich muß meine Runde leider auf morgen verschieben , 
da ich es heute nicht schaffe - fährst Du evtl. auch morgen, bzw. morgen nochmal?


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. Februar 2012)

Hey,

ab wann kannst du morgen?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (4. Februar 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ab wann kannst du morgen?
> 
> Grüße Tobi



-> aufgrund der Temperaturen würde ich nicht vor 13 Uhr loswollen!
Wie sieht´s bei Dir aus?


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. Februar 2012)

Würde mich eventuell anschließen (Zehen sind vom Freitag mittlerweile wieder aufgetaut )
13:45 Riederich Kreisverkehr oder 14:00 Metzingen Hbf könnte ich einrichten.


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. Februar 2012)

Hey,

würd dann sagen um 14 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Februar 2012)

Pliezhausen, 7:30 Uhr, -17°C 
Fahre nur mit, wenn es noch einstellig wird (Temperatur nicht cm  )


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Februar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Pliezhausen, 7:30 Uhr, -17°C
> Fahre nur mit, wenn es noch einstellig wird (Temperatur nicht cm  )



Ich werde auch spontan entscheiden bzw.das Thermometer enscheiden lassen.Falls ich komme,bin ich pünktlich!


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei! 14:00 Metzingen Hbf.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Februar 2012)

Ich passe...


----------



## roadrunner123 (5. Februar 2012)

HI zusammen.

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich einer wegen doppelter Posts "wurstet", schreibe ich in dieses Forum auch noch rein. 

Ich bin ab März für 5 Monate in der Nähe(Metzingen / Reutlingen) und bin auch auf der Suche nach Trainings und Tourenpartnern, am Besten unter der Woche.

Zu mir: Ich bin 30, fahre ein Tourenfully und ein Enduro.

Vielleicht ha7t mir auch der ein oder andere nen Tip, wo sich diverse MTBler zu Trainings/Touren teffen.

Freu mich schon auf viele Traillastige km am Albrand

Meldet euch einfach.

Schöne Grüße Daniel


----------



## chrisuu (5. Februar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Bin dabei! 14:00 Metzingen Hbf.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan





Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich passe...



...und ich "verpasste" den Treffpunkt, aufgrund Reparaturarbeiten wegen frostbedingter Wasserleitungsausfälle.    Ich hoffe Ihr akzeptiert die Entschuldigung. 

Ich wollte ja zumindest nach dem Biken duschen. 
Im Nachhinein hätte ich lieber daheim bleiben sollen, da ich die Höllenlöcher hoch zuerst hinten einen schleichenden Platten hatte und mir auf der Trailabfahrt runter 
zu allem Überfluß auch noch vorne die "Luft ausging". allerdings weniger schleichend....trotz Pannenmilch - wahrscheinlich war´s der auch zu kalt.  
naja, auf´m Beifahrersitz und dem Bike im Kofferraum war´s dann zumindest temperaturmäßig entschieden angenehmer...

Nächste Woche mit neuem Vorderreifen dann wieder auf ein Neues!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (6. Februar 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ...und ich "verpasste" den Treffpunkt, aufgrund Reparaturarbeiten wegen frostbedingter Wasserleitungsausfälle.  Ich hoffe Ihr akzeptiert die Entschuldigung.
> 
> Ich wollte ja zumindest nach dem Biken duschen.
> Im Nachhinein hätte ich lieber daheim bleiben sollen, da ich die Höllenlöcher hoch zuerst hinten einen schleichenden Platten hatte und mir auf der Trailabfahrt runter
> ...


 
Na dann wars ja bei Dir doch noch ein vollkommen perfektes Wochenende

Gruß oli


----------



## chrisuu (6. Februar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Na dann wars ja bei Dir doch noch ein vollkommen perfektes Wochenende
> 
> Gruß oli



absolut   :kotz:      , reicht dann auch wieder für eine Weile!


----------



## DaPit (9. Februar 2012)

Servus,
ich bin auch aus dem Ermstal und fahre ebenfalls viel in der Gegend. Ich fahre eine Enduro, leider aber meistens alleine.
Gerade habe ich durch Zufall eure Gruppe gefunden und würde mich gerne mal anschließen, falls es genehm ist.
Zur Zeit ist es mir aber echt zu kalt. Sobald es mal wieder um die -5°C hat würde ich gerne mal mitfahren oder jemand ein paar Trails zeigen. Wer weiss, vllt kennt ihr die besten Sachen im Ermstal noch gar nicht !

Cheers Pit (23)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (9. Februar 2012)

DaPit schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin auch aus dem Ermstal und fahre ebenfalls viel in der Gegend. Ich fahre eine Enduro, leider aber meistens alleine.
> Gerade habe ich durch Zufall eure Gruppe gefunden und würde mich gerne mal anschließen, falls es genehm ist.
> Zur Zeit ist es mir aber echt zu kalt. Sobald es mal wieder um die -5°C hat würde ich gerne mal mitfahren oder jemand ein paar Trails zeigen. Wer weiss, vllt kennt ihr die besten Sachen im Ermstal noch gar nicht !
> ...



Servus, ist natürlich immer genehm. Freut sich doch jeder wenn mehr Leute sich hier melden.

P.s. Mir is es auch zu kalt.

Bis demnächst

Gruß oli


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Februar 2012)

Immer sehr genehm, wenn jemand gute Endurotrails auspackt   

Ride on
Chris


----------



## chrisuu (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

aufgrund der für morgen gemeldeten etwas "milderen" Temperaturen als heute, 
würde ich morgen ab 13 Uhr ein Ründchen drehen wollen (mit neuem Vordereifen und neuem Mut ).

Hat noch jemand Lust, oder sind alle eingefroren?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## DaPit (16. Februar 2012)

Servus,
weiss jemand wie der Schneestand Richtung Rossfeld aktuell ist?
Wuerde heute noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen wollen!

Cheers Pit


----------



## sild (19. Februar 2012)

Also bin fertig mit den prüfunen und das wetter scheint wieder mit zu machen. Wann geht was ?


----------



## Yetibike (20. Februar 2012)

Hier endlich wieder ein Bild (fast) ohne Schnee


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. Februar 2012)

Im Hintergrund auf dem Jusi liegt aber noch reichlich 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (20. Februar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund auf dem Jusi liegt aber noch reichlich
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


 

ich schreib ja auch (fast)


----------



## bubutz2000 (20. Februar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund auf dem Jusi liegt aber noch reichlich
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Noch mehr gab's im Allgäu - an biken war (leider) nicht zu denken!


----------



## en_masse (21. Februar 2012)

Hohenneuffen ging erstaunlich gut heute. Schnee war echt griffig.

Teck trails waren am Samstag aber unfahrbar.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sild (24. Februar 2012)

Sonntag um 13 uhr am metzinger hbf. Wer hat lust. Morgen solls leider regnen, deshalb sonntag.


----------



## Yetibike (24. Februar 2012)

sild schrieb:


> Sonntag um 13 uhr am metzinger hbf. Wer hat lust. Morgen solls leider regnen, deshalb sonntag.



Servus
Für mich leider zu spät, wenn dann ab 11, ich muss bis 15 Uhr wieder zurück sein

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Februar 2012)

sild schrieb:


> Sonntag um 13 uhr am metzinger hbf. Wer hat lust. Morgen solls leider regnen, deshalb sonntag.



Kurzer Bick aus dem Fenster.......

Regnet doch gar nicht! 

Sollte das so bleiben,drehe ich heute eine KLEINERE Runde(max. 3 Stunden brutto,habe noch einen "Folgetermin") 

13.30 ab Neckartenzlingen oder 14.00 ab Metzingen,falls jemand Lust hat


Gruß,Oli


----------



## Yetibike (25. Februar 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Kurzer Bick aus dem Fenster.......
> 
> Regnet doch gar nicht!
> 
> ...



Jetzt schau ich mal raus..........

Bei uns Schneids nicht aber regnen tut's

Gruß oli


----------



## chrisuu (25. Februar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Servus
> Für mich leider zu spät, wenn dann ab 11, ich muss bis 15 Uhr wieder zurück sein
> 
> Gruß oli




 Sonntag, 11:00, Metzingen Bhf - bin dabei!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Februar 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Jetzt schau ich mal raus..........
> 
> Bei uns Schneids nicht aber *regnen tut's
> *
> Gruß oli




Vieleicht ist morgen besser.
11 Uhr ist eher fraglich,bin heute abend auf nem vierzigsten


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Februar 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Sonntag, 11:00, Metzingen Bhf - bin dabei!



Wäre morgen um 11:00 auch dabei - muß mich heute erstmal von der gestrigen Trail-Tour mit Ride-on-Chris erholen .
Es war übrigens deutlich matschiger und es lag in den Schattenhängen mehr Schnee als erwartet. Fohlensteige war z. B. nur auf den äußersten 50 cm fahrbar (bergauf! )


----------



## Yetibike (25. Februar 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist morgen besser.
> 11 Uhr ist eher fraglich,bin heute abend auf nem vierzigsten



Macht doch nichts ich glaub Tempo muß ich grad nicht anpassen gestern gings grad so


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
komme aus Filderstadt, bike seit etwa einem Jahr und hab mir fürs Frühjahr meine erste "Alb-befahrung" vorgenommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fahre bisher allerdings nur Strecken bis etwa 40km und höhenmeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wollte das schon immer mal machen wie andere den AlpX planen aber man sollte ja mit seinen Ziel klein anfangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habt ihr ein paar Tips bzgl Streckenwahl, die schön sind aber auch nicht  zu anspruchsvoll? Habe leider kein GPS nur ne Radkarte fürs Mittlere  Neckartal im Maßstab 1:75000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße von der greenhorn-Lady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Februar 2012)

einfach mal mitfahren...
z. B. morgen 11:00 Metzingen Hauptbahnhof.
Es geht in der Regel ins Ermstal, das ein oder andere mal hoch oder runter.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Februar 2012)

Leider bissel kurzfristig bin morgen schon zum Speedminton verabredet 
Was fahrt ihr denn normal so km- un höhenmäßig?


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Februar 2012)

Was ist speedminton?
Wir fahren so zwischen 3 und 5 Stunden und zwischen 500 und 1500 hm je nach Besetzung. Kilometer keine Ahnung, eher wenig. Habe alle Meßinstrumente abgeschafft, fahre nur noch zum Spaß


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Februar 2012)

Hui, das schafft meine Kondition eindeutig (noch) nicht 
Ich hab es mittlerweile aufgegeben gleichwertige "Einsteiger" zu finden die mit mir die Gegend erkunden 

Speedminton ist ne mischung aus Tennis und Badminton, ein Racketsport der auf dem halben Tennisfeld gespielt wird. Die Bälle können über 300km/h erreichen  aber nur wenn man gut ist  so wie die hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKdDbI_X0VM&feature=related"]Final  of SpeedBadminton Liverpool Open 2008      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Spiele das nur zum ausgleich und Spaß, mal was anderes


----------



## ZeroTobi (26. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> komme aus Filderstadt, bike seit etwa einem Jahr und hab mir fürs Frühjahr meine erste "Alb-befahrung" vorgenommen
> 
> 
> ...




Hey greenhorn-biker,

wie siehts bei dir unter der Woche aus? Fahre 2-3 mal unter der Woche je nach Lust und Laune 2-3 Stunden. Streckenmäßig meist ca. 40 km und 500 - 1000 hm, ist garnicht so wild, man muss ja nicht gleich 1000 hm fahren.

Grüße Tobi
(der noch nicht aufs bike darf )


----------



## sild (26. Februar 2012)

Oh hätt ich das früher gelesen wäre ich au bei 11 uhr dabei. Sorry jungs. Nächstes mal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (26. Februar 2012)

Tobi was isch los ?
PS mein bike ist immer noch bei der Reperatur!
So ein MIst ich hofe auf nächste woche
Gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (26. Februar 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Tobi was isch los ?
> PS mein bike ist immer noch bei der Reperatur!
> So ein MIst ich hofe auf nächste woche
> Gruß michel




Hey Michi,

hatte die letzte 2 Wochen Grippe und muss mich nächste Woche noch schonen.
Was ist denn bei dir alles kaputt du Materialfahrer?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## DaPit (26. Februar 2012)

Servus,
leider ist mir am Freitag mein Laufrad verreckt, muss jetzt warten, bis die neuen Lager da sind. Brenne aber schon darauf mal mit euch zu fahren und vielleicht kann man sich gegenseitig neue Strecken zeigen!

Cheers


----------



## Yetibike (26. Februar 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey greenhorn-biker,
> 
> wie siehts bei dir unter der Woche aus? Fahre 2-3 mal unter der Woche je nach Lust und Laune 2-3 Stunden. Streckenmäßig meist ca. 40 km und 500 - 1000 hm, ist garnicht so wild, man muss ja nicht gleich 1000 hm fahren.
> 
> ...





Servus Greenhorn-biker, laß dich nicht verschrecken. So wie ich's seh wär für dich eine angepasste Damentour genau das richtige. So fahren meine Frau und ein zwei andere Damen immer wieder mal Touren auf und um den Albtrauf rund um Bad Urach. Wenn du da Interesse hast werd ich versuchen das meine Frau das mal postet. Ist dann aber extrem Wetter abhänig

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Februar 2012)

War eine schöne Tour heute . Der flowmeter zeigt übrigens doch relativ genau an. Habe daheim brav alles schön ausgetrunken, bei 0,2 l Rest hat er geblinkt und dann war es auch schon alle. War bisher wahrscheinlich nur zu doof, das Teil zu bedienen...

@Tobi: gute Besserung! Wir haben uns schon gewundert, nichts von Dir zu hören, wo Du doch eigentlich immer fährst.
@Michel: was hat Deine Gabel genau? Und wo läßt Du sie reparieren?

Bis nächste Woche!

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (27. Februar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour heute . Der flowmeter zeigt übrigens doch relativ genau an. Habe daheim brav alles schön ausgetrunken, bei 0,2 l Rest hat er geblinkt und dann war es auch schon alle. War bisher wahrscheinlich nur zu doof, das Teil zu bedienen...
> 
> @Tobi: gute Besserung! Wir haben uns schon gewundert, nichts von Dir zu hören, wo Du doch eigentlich immer fährst.
> @Michel: was hat Deine Gabel genau? Und wo läßt Du sie reparieren?
> ...


 

Hi,
ja Stephan die Tour war Klasse, mit der Besetzung (das lag dann wohl an meiner Wenigkeit) diesmal fast 800hm möglich gewesen.
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## allerbeschde (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Stephan 
Die Gabel hat geölt ( Dichtungen im eimer und der hintere Dämpfer auch) hab sie bei Hardys und hofe das ich sie diese Woche nach 4 wochen bekomme auf baldiges wiedersehen in alter Frische
Gruß Michel


----------



## sild (1. März 2012)

Heeee hab morgen frei werd um 9 uhr rum ne kleine runde drehen. Wenn einer lust hat wärs toll.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich über nen paar single-trails auf die route komme die oben direkt am zaun vom steinbruch oderhalb von neuffen ist. Will von da aus zum hohenneuffen. Bin da mal mit stephan gefahren hat gerockt. Sind irgendwie über kappishäusern da hoch gekommen. Aber WIE.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. März 2012)

Du kannst in Kohlberg Rtg. Jusi vom Wanderparkplatz starten, dann tendenziell immer geradeaus, rechts am Hang entlang. Da kommst Du oberhalb Kappis raus und nach einem Wasserspeicher auf der linken Seite über steile Trails / Pfad oder etwas flacher den Forstweg auf den Jusi hoch. Dann den Grat entlang bis zum Schillingskreuz - Wunderschön!


----------



## Garett (2. März 2012)

Entschuldigt bitte, das ich mich hier so unverschämter weise einfach einmische 

Ich dachte immer rund um den Jusi sei Naturschutzgebiet und die Leute wären extremst empfindlich was das rumgegurke dort mit dem MTB angeht. Deshalb hab ich den Jusi eigentlich immer gemieden. Maximal bis zum Schillingskreuz vom Neuffen aus. Ist das nicht so? Bitte informiert mich, denn die Aussicht vom Jusi ist einfach zu schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (2. März 2012)

Immer schön die Wegbeschreibungen in´s Netz  :kotz:

Fahr doch nochmal mit Stepfan. Macht eh Spaß mit dem Typ


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. März 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Immer schön die Wegbeschreibungen in´s Netz  :kotz:
> 
> Fahr doch nochmal mit Stepfan. Macht eh Spaß mit dem Typ



Tja, wer heute Morgen um 09:00 Zeit hat... :kotz:



Garett schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte, das ich mich hier so unverschämter weise einfach einmische
> 
> Ich dachte immer rund um den Jusi sei Naturschutzgebiet und die Leute wären extremst empfindlich was das rumgegurke dort mit dem MTB angeht. Deshalb hab ich den Jusi eigentlich immer gemieden. Maximal bis zum Schillingskreuz vom Neuffen aus. Ist das nicht so? Bitte informiert mich, denn die Aussicht vom Jusi ist einfach zu schön.



Der beschriebene Weg zum Jusi hoch führt nicht über die Heide (kommt an der Hütte raus), dort fahre ich auch nicht. Der Weg vom Jusi zum Soldatengrab hat ab und an Radfahr-Verbots-Schilder; die sind aber wohl / vielleicht / möglicherweise nicht offiziell, jedenfalls - wenn sie denn dort hängen - sind diese nicht sehr professionell angebracht. Eher die Bastelarbeit eines "militanten". Der Weg ist ja auch nur stellenweise <2m  diese schiebt man dann natürlich.


----------



## Garett (2. März 2012)

Ahhh ha...vielen Dank. Sprich nur die Heide ist Naturschutzgebiet.
Schieben ist natürlich Ehrensache bei einer Wegbreite von unter 2m.

@Bube: Wer Karten des Landesvermessungsamts lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Die gibts übrigens ganz offiziell zu kaufen und sind keine "Geheimsache".


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. März 2012)

Garett schrieb:


> Ahhh ha...vielen Dank. Sprich nur die Heide ist Naturschutzgebiet.
> Schieben ist natürlich Ehrensache bei einer Wegbreite von unter 2m.
> 
> @Bube: Wer Karten des Landesvermessungsamts lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> Die gibts übrigens ganz offiziell zu kaufen und sind keine "Geheimsache".



Naja, ob das Naturschutzgebiet nur die Heide umfasst, weiß ich nicht. Aber dort ist definitiv kein Weg mehr erkennbar, auf dem ich fahren könnte. Und abseits der Wege halte ich mich nicht auf, ausser manchmal, oder unfreiwillig... aua


----------



## Yetibike (2. März 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Immer schön die Wegbeschreibungen in´s Netz  :kotz:
> 
> Fahr doch nochmal mit Stepfan. Macht eh Spaß mit dem Typ



Bube hat schon recht mitfahren hilft.....jedenfalls besser wie jede Wegbeschreibung hier. Musst dir halt Samstags oder Sonntags Zeit nehmen

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. März 2012)

Hey,

werde dieses Wochenende noch aussetzen, bin glaub noch nich so ganz fit. 
Hoffe aber, dass die Rentner nächstes Wochenende aus dem Heim raus dürfen und mich auf eine Wiedereingliederungstour (nicht allzu viel Km und Hm) mitnehmen. Vielleicht brauch ich jemand der etwas auf mich aufpasst, in meinem Alter ist schnell mal was passiert
Vielleicht ist Michi bis dahin auch wieder startklar.

Grüße Tobi

PS. Ich glaub Michi könnt auch eine Eingliederungstour gebrauchen.


----------



## allerbeschde (2. März 2012)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen bin mit dir Tobi einer Meinung.
Und hoffe auf nächste Woche
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (2. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> und mich auf eine Wiedereingliederungstour (nicht allzu viel Km und Hm) mitnehmen. Vielleicht brauch ich jemand der etwas auf mich aufpasst, in meinem Alter ist schnell mal was passiert



na dann auf eine nette garnichtsowilde tobitour nächste Woche. 

Für alle anderen, wegsuchenden toursuchenden oder Sonstiges suchenden

Am morgigen Samstag 13:30 Uhr ab Metzinger Bahnhof, Tour mit (max.) zwei albaufstiegen damit wir alte Herren da noch mitkommen (gilt wohl nur für mich, wenn ich Stephans training mir so anschaue)
hoffe auf rege Beteiligung

Gruß oli


----------



## Volle the Guide (2. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> hoffe auf rege Beteiligung


 Es wäre der Tag und auch das Wetter dafür. Wär gekommen. Aber Skisonnetanken macht auch Spaß. Grüßle, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. März 2012)

Ich hab keine Zeit,bin beim Tischtennis.
Hab gestern schon das Wetter genutzt und war mit René unterwegs(1/2 Albaufstieg )

Viel Spaß,
Oli


----------



## Yetibike (3. März 2012)

Na ich hoffe das es außer Bergrunterrutschenden und grossen Männern die um kleine Tische rumrennen noch den ein oder anderen gibt der sich heute nicht hinterm Herd verstecken will gibt


Alles natürlich nicht so ernst gemeint.........

Gruß oli


----------



## allerbeschde (3. März 2012)

Hey Oli 
ab nächster woche semer wieder dabei und dann geht hier au mal wieder was.mit den schlafmützen kansch keinen Aufstieg gewinnen .
Nächste woche gemütliches Aufbautraining mit smalltalk
Gruß Michel

Ps ih hab doch no a paar Handschuh gfonde


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. März 2012)

Ich wäre dabei, um 13.30Uhr in Metzingen.

Schreib dir noch ne PN wg MobilNr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (3. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, um 13.30Uhr in Metzingen.
> 
> Schreib dir noch ne PN wg MobilNr.
> 
> ...



Bei mir wird's ne halbe Stunde später, also 14Uhr ins Metzingen

10min vorher in Riederich

Gruß oli


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. März 2012)

Bin dann raus. Sorry. 
Hab heute nicht so lange frei und fahr direkt ne  kurze Runde im Echaztal.
Euch viel Spaß.

Bis denne
Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (3. März 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Oli
> ab nächster woche semer wieder dabei und dann geht hier au mal wieder was.mit den schlafmützen kansch keinen Aufstieg gewinnen .
> Nächste woche gemütliches Aufbautraining mit smalltalk
> Gruß Michel
> ...



Heisst also du talkst und ich schnauf.


----------



## Yetibike (4. März 2012)

Es hat sich jetzt gestern deutlich gezeigt das durch die tektonische Plattenverschiebung der Albtrauf bei Bad Urach sich um ca (gefühlte) 100hm angehoben hat. Komischerweise hat sich das beim runterfahren überhaupt nicht ausgewirkt.


----------



## chrisuu (4. März 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> ..nächste Woche gemütliches Aufbautraining mit smalltalk....


War gestern ´ne ganz schön (anstrengende) trailreiche Tour.   Mal schaun, ob unser Trainingsstand ausreicht für die Eingliederungstour unserer kranken und dämpferlosen Racer! 
Freu` mich mal wieder auf eine gemeinsame Tour. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Es hat sich jetzt gestern deutlich gezeigt das durch die tektonische Plattenverschiebung der Albtrauf bei Bad Urach sich um ca (gefühlte) 100hm angehoben hat. Komischerweise hat sich das beim runterfahren überhaupt nicht ausgewirkt.



Ja,
das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen!

Und als ob das nicht schlimm genug wäre hat sich scheinbar auch die Gravitationskraft des Planeten(welche meinen gestählten Körper vor allem an Anstiegen erbarmungslos Richtung Erdmittelpunkt zieht) massiv erhöht


----------



## Yetibike (4. März 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ja,
> das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen!
> 
> Und als ob das nicht schlimm genug wäre hat sich scheinbar auch die Gravitationskraft des Planeten(welche meinen gestählten Körper vor allem an Anstiegen erbarmungslos Richtung Erdmittelpunkt zieht) massiv erhöht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. März 2012)

Jungs, ihr müsst mal wieder ins Echaztal rüber kommen.
Da drückt ihr locker 5 mal die Alb hoch. 

Hier scheint sich die Alb also abgesenkt zu haben. 

Sind aber jetzt nur gefühlte Aussagen.
Mein Höhenmesser habe ich gerade nicht montiert.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## DaPit (7. März 2012)

Perfekte Bedingungen gab es heute...


----------



## Yetibike (8. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr müsst mal wieder ins Echaztal rüber kommen.
> Da drückt ihr locker 5 mal die Alb hoch.
> 
> Hier scheint sich die Alb also abgesenkt zu haben.
> ...


 
Ja die letzte Tour im Echaztal....daran kann ich mich deutlich erinnern

Gruß oli


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. März 2012)

Ok, ok.
Dann komm ich zu euch rüber, wenn es dort nicht so schlimm ist 
Morgen treffen sich Stephan und ich um 15.30 Uhr am Metzinger 
Bahnhof. 
Gefahren wird wahrscheinlich so 3-4h.
Sonst noch jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ok, ok.
> Dann komm ich zu euch rüber, wenn es dort nicht so schlimm ist
> Morgen treffen sich Stephan und ich um 15.30 Uhr am Metzinger
> Bahnhof.
> ...



Spätschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (8. März 2012)

DaPit schrieb:


> Perfekte Bedingungen gab es heute...



Hey,

@Pit bist den Trail schon neben dem Fels runter?
       Und liegen da immer noch so viele Bäume rum?

@Rentner Große kleine Eingliederungstour für alle Rentner, Kranke und zwangspausierende Biker. Treffpunkt Metzingen Hbf am Samstag um 14 Uhr. Plane ca. 30-40 km also ca. 3 h Fahrzeit, weis nicht ob ich mehr schaff. Hoffe auf regen andrang.

Grüße Tobi

PS. Wer kommt denn alles mit? (Nur damit ich weis ob ich das Bike mit dem Zusatzmotor brauch)


----------



## allerbeschde (8. März 2012)

HEY Tobi
Bin dabei hört sich gut an ,dann semmer schon mal 2
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (9. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> @Pit bist den Trail schon neben dem Fels runter?
> Und liegen da immer noch so viele Bäume rum?
> ...


 
Servus, na ich hoffe nicht auf regen aber den Andrang kanns schon geben.
Ich befürchte aber das Eure derzeitig Leistung durch die Zangspause leider noch nicht ganz an unser Leistungspensum was wir derzeit regelmäßig abrufen können ran kommt.

Eigentlich solltet Ihr noch vier bis sechs Woche warten oder bring mal lieber das Rad mit an dem die Bremsen permanent an der Scheibe anliegen.
Denke das es bei mir am Samstag rein paßt

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. März 2012)

Ich muss(mal)wieder passen,kann nur Sa. Vormittag oder Sonntag


----------



## ZeroTobi (9. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Servus, na ich hoffe nicht auf regen aber den Andrang kanns schon geben.
> Ich befürchte aber das Eure derzeitig Leistung durch die Zangspause leider noch nicht ganz an unser Leistungspensum was wir derzeit regelmäßig abrufen können ran kommt.
> 
> Eigentlich solltet Ihr noch vier bis sechs Woche warten oder bring mal lieber das Rad mit an dem die Bremsen permanent an der Scheibe anliegen.
> ...



Hey, 

wird morgen ein ziemlich schöner Tag werden, Sonnenschein, 10° plus und endlich mal wieder Biken.
Nene, hab die Beläge extra für die Wiedereingliederungstour zurückgestellt

Angepeilter Durchschnitt 12 km/h

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (10. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wird morgen ein ziemlich schöner Tag werden, Sonnenschein, 10° plus und endlich mal wieder Biken.
> Nene, hab die Beläge extra für die Wiedereingliederungstour zurückgestellt
> ...



Oje, letzten Samstag hatten wir aber nen deutlich anderen Schnitt

Ich glaub ich kann mich noch deutlich an 11,1 erinnern 

Schneller war's nich

Also bitte die Bremsbeläge ganz fest andrücken sonst sehen wir uns nur kurz mal beim Start

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Angepeilter Durchschnitt 12 km/h
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Wenn interessiert der Schnitt? Hauptsache trails!


----------



## chrisuu (10. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Oje, letzten Samstag hatten wir aber nen deutlich anderen Schnitt
> 
> Ich glaub ich kann mich noch deutlich an 11,1 erinnern
> 
> Gruß oli



Hi,
zum einen hatte ich am Schluß 11,4 im Schnitt (bei 185 Puls ), zum anderen hat Stefan natürlich Recht!
Also bis nachher, freu´mich auf eine trailige und gemütliche Runde!

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (10. März 2012)

Jaja jetzt bin ich wieder der einzige wo jammert

Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (10. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Oje, letzten Samstag hatten wir aber nen deutlich anderen Schnitt
> 
> Ich glaub ich kann mich noch deutlich an 11,1 erinnern
> 
> ...




Hey,

war heute mal wieder eine *Perfekte Tour* bei *Perfektem Wetter*.

@Oli wer hat mich denn dauernd an den Rampen aufwärts überholt?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. März 2012)

Wie war denn jetzt der Schnitt?  

Na ja, egal hauptsache ihr hattet Spaß und
gute Trails unter den Stollen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## chrisuu (11. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wie war denn jetzt der Schnitt?



....unterirdisch (gerade so zweistellig) - aber wirklich egal, da Tobi´s Kommentar (*"Perfekte Tour* bei *Perfektem Wetter*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








") eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen ist. Danke an Stefan - Supertrails .
Nur frage ich mich, wer eigentlich wiedereingegliedert wurde  .
Hut ab vor den Zivis  - ich fühle mich heute wirklich wie ein Veteran .

Schönen schmerz- & krampffreien Sonntag
Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (11. März 2012)

Ja da hat uns Stephan so richtig eine eingeschenkt......ganz nach dem Motto

Euch geb ich ne Wiedereingliederung, währt ihr übern Winter gefahren!


Nur für die Statistik 
72 km
1100hm
12,3 km Durchschnitt


Natürlich wieder ne absolut tolle Tour, danke Stephan


----------



## flowbike (11. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ...
> Nur für die Statistik
> 72 km
> 1100hm
> ...


Da fühl ich mich daheim 
ungefähr so wie unsere Tour letzten Samstag auf die Teck.
Darf man sich bei euch mal anschließen?


----------



## Jentaidan (11. März 2012)

Hej erstmal

Du Kannst von Kappis aus über den Modellflugplatz zum sattelbogen zwischen Jusi und Hörnle kommen.
Kommst du von Dettingen aus der Hauptstrasse folgend ist es die steile Strasse gegen über dem Verkehrsspiegel.einfach dem Asphalt folgen,geht dann in Schotter über.Bist du dann oben am Startpunkt der Modellflieger gehts ca.200m nah unten und dann links einen Stich hoch bis zum
Sattelbogen.Stehst du dann beim Gedenkstein vom WW2 geht es rechts zum Hörnle bzw Neuffener Steinbruch.mußt allerdings hochtragen oben ist es dann bedingt fahrbar.MfG J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (11. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wie war denn jetzt der Schnitt?
> 
> Na ja, egal hauptsache ihr hattet Spaß und
> gute Trails unter den Stollen.
> ...




Hey, 

im Schnitt hab ich 14,6 wurde durch den extrem flowigen und schnellen Trail, sowie dem geteerten Heimweg und mit dem leichten Gefälle hervorgerufen. 

@ Flowbike bei uns kann jeder Mitfahren, auch Anfänger, die Strecke wird dann eben entsprechend angepasst.

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Sonntag
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (11. März 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Da fühl ich mich daheim
> ungefähr so wie unsere Tour letzten Samstag auf die Teck.
> Darf man sich bei euch mal anschließen?



Na da hab ich jetzt was angerichtet......noch so ein verrückter.....


Natürlich kannst de mitfahren....bedenke aber wir. (ich) befinden uns noch im wiederaufbau äh oder überhaupt Aufbau Training.


Gruß oli


----------



## Yetibike (11. März 2012)

Jentaidan schrieb:


> Hej erstmal
> 
> Du Kannst von Kappis aus über den Modellflugplatz zum sattelbogen zwischen Jusi und Hörnle kommen.
> Kommst du von Dettingen aus der Hauptstrasse folgend ist es die steile Strasse gegen über dem Verkehrsspiegel.einfach dem Asphalt folgen,geht dann in Schotter über.Bist du dann oben am Startpunkt der Modellflieger gehts ca.200m nah unten und dann links einen Stich hoch bis zum
> Sattelbogen.Stehst du dann beim Gedenkstein vom WW2 geht es rechts zum Hörnle bzw Neuffener Steinbruch.mußt allerdings hochtragen oben ist es dann bedingt fahrbar.MfG J


Wer will den das wissen???


----------



## flowbike (11. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Na da hab ich jetzt was angerichtet......noch so ein verrückter.....
> 
> 
> Natürlich kannst de mitfahren....bedenke aber wir. (ich) befinden uns noch im wiederaufbau äh oder überhaupt Aufbau Training.
> ...


Sind wir nicht alle im ständigen Formaufbau? 
Das wird schon passen, nächste Woche wird's ja super Wetter, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja was.


----------



## Yetibike (11. März 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle im ständigen Formaufbau?
> Das wird schon passen, nächste Woche wird's ja super Wetter, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja was.



Ja super


----------



## Jentaidan (11. März 2012)

sild hat danach gefragt


----------



## bubutz2000 (11. März 2012)

Jentaidan schrieb:


> sild hat danach gefragt



Zum einen ist das schon lange her, zum anderen ist es ungeschriebene Regel, im Forum keine Trails zu posten...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (12. März 2012)

Jentaidan schrieb:


> sild hat danach gefragt


 
Für was gibts den PN?

....ganz davon abgesehen das sild sich bei einer Tour anmelden soll wenn er Wege finden will


----------



## ZeroTobi (15. März 2012)

Hey,

kommt wer am Sonntag oder Samstag vormittags mit auf ne Runde?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## sild (15. März 2012)

Wäre samstag mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (16. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kommt wer am Sonntag oder Samstag vormittags mit auf ne Runde?
> 
> Grüße Tobi


 
Morgen

ne wenn dann fahr ich Sa nachmittags, So geht garnicht


Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (16. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kommt wer am Sonntag oder Samstag vormittags mit auf ne Runde?
> 
> Grüße Tobi




Hey,

seh gerade, dass ich mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt habe.
Sonntag hätte ich den ganzen Tag zeit, Samstags nur vormittags.

Start der Wakeup Runde am Samstag würde ich auf 9 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf setzen.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## sild (16. März 2012)

Also ich bin drin um 9 uhr. Es kann aber sein das ich kurzfristig nach münchen muss. Nen neues zweirad abholen. Würde aber dann rechtzeitig absagen. An sonsten geht morgen um 9 uhr klar.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. März 2012)

9 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu bald,ausserdem wirds da noch ziemlich schattig sein.
Ab 11 Uhr ließe ich mit mir reden,noch besser wär nachmittags.


----------



## sild (16. März 2012)

Also wie ich bereits angekündigt habe muss ich morgen mein zweirad anholen gehen. Isn fully mit hilfsmotor und 180er hinterreifen ;-)


----------



## Yetibike (16. März 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 9 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu bald,ausserdem wirds da noch ziemlich schattig sein.
> Ab 11 Uhr ließe ich mit mir reden,noch besser wär nachmittags.



Sag ich doch nachmittags ab 14 Uhr in Metzingen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sag ich doch nachmittags ab 14 Uhr in Metzingen



Halb zwei bei mir?


----------



## Yetibike (16. März 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Halb zwei bei mir?


----------



## ZeroTobi (16. März 2012)

Hey,

komm dann morgen nicht zum Hbf, gehe direkt fahren.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (17. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


>



Muss noch um 13 Uhr Grünschnitt weg bringen......denke das reicht trotzdem bis 1330


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. März 2012)

Mache heute mal eine Pause.

Viel Spaß Euch!

Stephan


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. März 2012)

Den Ruhetag will ich dir auch schwer geraten haben 
Ab wo war ich denn mit dabei?
Ich kann ja gar nichts erkennen.
An mich bitte nochmal etwas grösser.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. waren es bei dir am Ende 2Khm?


----------



## 4mate (17. März 2012)

In seinem Album ist es größer


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. März 2012)

Danke


----------



## Yetibike (17. März 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Mache heute mal eine Pause.
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch!
> 
> Stephan



Stephan du wirst mir unheimlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sag ich doch nachmittags* ab 14 Uhr in Metzingen *



Falls noch jemand kommt,bitte Bescheid geben!
Sonst kann es sein,das wir gar nicht in Metzingen vorbei kommen....


----------



## Yetibike (17. März 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand kommt,bitte Bescheid geben!
> Sonst kann es sein,das wir gar nicht in Metzingen vorbei kommen....


----------



## allerbeschde (17. März 2012)

Bin 14 uhr Metzingen dabei bis nachher
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. März 2012)

Hey,

würd am Samstag vormittag wieder ne Runde drehen, kommt wer mit?
Vielleicht nehm ich auch mein Hardtail um den Hardtailanteil wieder etwas zu steigern

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würd am Samstag vormittag wieder ne Runde drehen, kommt wer mit?
> Vielleicht nehm ich auch mein Hardtail um den Hardtailanteil wieder etwas zu steigern
> ...



Da wirste wieder ziemlich alleine sein
Nachmittags wär ich dabei...


----------



## Nerverider (23. März 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Da wirste wieder ziemlich alleine sein
> Nachmittags wär ich dabei...


Hallo Oli,

ich würde morgen Mittag auch eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht kannst Dich noch erinnern, bin Ende 2009 mal mitgefahren. (Ja, schon lange her..)

Wann würdest Du los wollen?

Grüße, Flo aus dem Aichtal.


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. März 2012)

Muß leider am WE einen Krankenbesuch machen. Würde sonst gerne mitkommen. Hab mich dafür heute schon bei einer Tour mit Ride-On-Chris ausgetobt . Viel Spaß Euch.

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. März 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> ich würde morgen Mittag auch eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht kannst Dich noch erinnern, bin Ende 2009 mal mitgefahren. (Ja, schon lange her..)
> 
> ...


Ich erinnere mich dunkel,aber auf der Straße würde ich dich glaub ich nicht erkennen

Treffpunkt 13.30 Uhr in Neckartenzlingen an der Bushaltestelle Schulzentrum(Ortsausgang Richtung Bempflingen)

oder *14 Uhr in Metzingen vorm Bahnhof.*

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Nerverider (23. März 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich dunkel,aber auf der Straße würde ich dich glaub ich nicht erkennen
> 
> Treffpunkt 13.30 Uhr in Neckartenzlingen an der Bushaltestelle Schulzentrum(Ortsausgang Richtung Bempflingen)
> 
> ...


Super. Ich komme dann 13:30 nach Neckartenzlingen. Bis morgen.


----------



## bucki08 (24. März 2012)

Männer,ich bin auch am Start,auf gehts die letzten Wp Punkte sammeln,bis nachher

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. März 2012)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Männer,ich bin auch am Start,auf gehts die letzten Wp Punkte sammeln,bis nachher
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire



Gott sei Dank,ein Guide!


----------



## Nerverider (24. März 2012)

War ne schöne Tour.
@ Oli, Schlafe morgen aus und dreh nachmittags mit dem Hardtail ne Runde im Wald. Viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am Freitag ne Trailtour Richtung Urach oder Neuffen.
Start wäre ab 15.30 in Metzingen möglich.

Ist jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (29. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre am Freitag ne Trailtour Richtung Urach oder Neuffen.
> Start wäre ab 15.30 in Metzingen möglich.
> ...



Hallo Chris leider bin ich da noch in Esslingen im gschäft

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (30. März 2012)

Hey Chris,

wäre auf ner Runde heut mittag mit dabei.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. März 2012)

Supi, 

Stephan und ich treffen uns 15.30 Uhr am Metzinger Bahnhof.

Bis denne
Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2012)

ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## ZeroTobi (30. März 2012)

Hey,

Dank an Stephan und Chris, die Tour heut war ein technisches Gedicht. 

@Oli, bin morgen nicht unterwegs, könnte aber am Sonntag wieder, da soll das Wetter auch besser werden.
Hätte viele neu Trails zum zeigen.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. März 2012)

Der Dank geht an Stephan, auch von mir.
Der zaubert doch immer wieder ein paar neue Dinger aus dem Helm.    


War ne super Tour und dass du morgen nicht fährst beruhig mich irgendwie.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> Dank an Stephan und Chris, die Tour heut war ein technisches Gedicht.
> 
> @Oli, bin morgen nicht unterwegs, könnte aber am Sonntag wieder, da soll das Wetter auch besser werden.
> ...



Wann und wo? bin mittlerweile entgegen anderslautender Aussagen zeitlich flexibel!


----------



## ZeroTobi (31. März 2012)

Hey, 

zeitlich hätte ich mal 14 Uhr in Metzingen am Hbf vorgeschlagen, bin da aber flexibel.
Die Trails befinden sich richtung Seeburg, also eine etwas längere Anfahrt.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> zeitlich hätte ich mal 14 Uhr in Metzingen am Hbf vorgeschlagen, bin da aber flexibel.
> Die Trails befinden sich richtung Seeburg, also eine etwas längere Anfahrt.
> ...



Wegen mir können wir schon vormittags los(passt mir mittlerweile fast besser)

11 Uhr Hbf?


----------



## ZeroTobi (31. März 2012)

Hey,

ok 11 Uhr am Hbf in Metzingen, bis dann.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (1. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ok 11 Uhr am Hbf in Metzingen, bis dann.
> 
> Grüße Tobi


 
Moin zusammen,

Yeti und ich kommen auch! Bis gleich.


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. April 2012)

Heyhey,

des gibt ja heut dann wieder ne Rentner Runde, haben die Rentner immer am 1. Sonntag des Monats auslauf?

Bis gleich.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (1. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Heyhey,
> 
> des gibt ja heut dann wieder ne Rentner Runde, haben die Rentner immer am 1. Sonntag des Monats auslauf?
> 
> ...



Ne Einlauf deshalb flüchten wir ja dann


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. April 2012)

Hey,

kommt jemand morgen mit auf ne kleine Schlammschlacht? Natürlich nur wenns nicht regnet

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (6. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kommt jemand morgen mit auf ne kleine Schlammschlacht? Natürlich nur wenns nicht regnet
> 
> Grüße Tobi



 Nachmittags


----------



## allerbeschde (6. April 2012)

Mach mal an vorschlag wann ?
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. April 2012)

Jup, start um 14 Uhr in Metzingen Hbf würd ich mal vorschlagen.
Nur 18% Regenrisiko für mittags, ist doch ein top Wert.

Wer kommt denn sonst noch mit?
Immer daran denken, die Tour dient dazu vorraus schon ein paar Kalorien abzubauen

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (7. April 2012)

Mir reichte wohl nicht

Sorry viel Spass euch

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (7. April 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Mir reichte wohl nicht
> 
> Sorry viel Spass euch
> 
> Gruß oli



Ok alles klar, werd um 14 Uhr am Hbf sein. 
Die Anreise mit dem Auto nach Metzingen kann man heut auch vergessen.
Aktuell nur noch 9% Regenrisiko, es bessert sich.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2012)

bessern ist relativ, hier oben ist's weiß


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. April 2012)

Hey,

hätt mal wieder bock auf ne Schönbuchschlammschlachterschöpfungstour
@ Yetibike, könntest du uns wieder Guiden?  Start wieder ab Neckartenzlingen und übers Siebenmühlental.

Grüße Tobi

PS. sehe gerade, dass es am Samstag Regnen soll, vielleicht ändert sichs ja noch


----------



## Yetibike (11. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hätt mal wieder bock auf ne Schönbuchschlammschlachterschöpfungstour
> @ Yetibike, könntest du uns wieder Guiden?  Start wieder ab Neckartenzlingen und übers Siebenmühlental.
> ...



Servus war gestern mit Michel in gb unterwegs, wär eigentlich wieder mal die Teck dran, da sollte es aber auch trocken sein

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. April 2012)

Fährt jemand am Freitag? Da soll es trocken sein
Ich hätte Lust auf ein paar Trails.

Vorschlag: 
Abfahrt 15-16Uhr Metzingen
und dann 4h hoch und runter.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. April 2012)

Hey,

@Chris, würd gern mitkommen, kann aber Zeitlich nicht.
@Oli, Teck wär au mal wieder genial, wieso muss es auch regnen

Grüße Tobi

Ohh du großer Regengott, bitte erhöhre meine Worte und lass den Regen aufhören


----------



## damage0099 (12. April 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Freitag? Da soll es trocken sein
> Ich hätte Lust auf ein paar Trails.
> 
> Vorschlag:
> ...



Ich wollte am Fr evt. auch an Albtrauf, kann aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht früher abhauen  .
Vllt. könnte ich irgendwo dazustoßen. Ich will den einen Trail endlich mal abhaken  , du weißt schon  .

Wärst du / ihr irgendwo in der Nähe Traifelberg unterwegs?
Sonst bike ich alleine, wär auch kein Problem...

In Metzingen wäre ich nicht vor 1700, also zuuu spät.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. April 2012)

Hi damage,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
Trails im Echaztal sind auch immer einen Ritt wert. 
Wir könnten uns auf dem Locherstein (bei Traifelberg) treffen.
Wann kannst du da sein?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (12. April 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...In Metzingen wäre ich nicht vor 1700, also zuuu spät.



zuuuu  bald


----------



## damage0099 (12. April 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hi damage,
> schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
> Trails im Echaztal sind auch immer einen Ritt wert.
> Wir könnten uns auf dem Locherstein (bei Traifelberg) treffen.
> ...



Hi, oh, wär super, wenn das klappen würde!
Ich könnte so gegen 1700 dort sein, kannst ja Richtung Traifelberg die Singletrail-Autobahn mir entgegenradeln, verfehlen kann man sich da nur kurz vor Traifelberg, wo es rechts an der "Felswand" entlang geht, oder man rel. steil gerade aus ganz hoch nach Traifelberg kommt.
Wenn du den unteren Trail nimmst, fahr ich auf der Route an den Locherstein.

OK?

PS: Falls ich je früher abhauen könnte, kriegst morgen früh bis ca. 10.00 Uhr ne sms und ich poste es hier, falls noch wer Zeit hat.
Vor 1600 werd ich aber nicht dort sein können.




Bube schrieb:


> zuuuu  bald



awa, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm....so ist es nun mal, wenn man bis morgens um 9 im Soich liegt, wo andere schon 3x Pause hatten   , 

dann wirds eben dunkel, bis man los kann....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. April 2012)

Ok, treffen wir uns morgen um 17Uhr *auf* dem Locherstein.
Ich komme aus Richtung Burg Lichtenstein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (12. April 2012)

Alles klar. OK. Bis morgen, 1700


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2012)

Muß heut leider allein los, hat jemand Lust, um 1645 - 1700 ne Runde zu drehen?
Wetter paßt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (13. April 2012)

Für kurzentschlossene....

Heute wegen dem tollen Wetters, 15Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof, aber Treff nur bei Meldung bis 14Uhr, ansonsten fahren Chrisuu und ich allein


Chrisuu kennt nen neuen Trail!!!!!!!


Gruss oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (13. April 2012)

Hey,

kommt wer morgen Früh mit auf ne Runde? 
Start 10 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.
Für morgen Früh ist momentan nur 1% Regenrisiko vorhergesagt ist besser wie die 9% von letzter Woche

Grüße Tobi

PS. Hab auch keine neue Trails in dieser Woche entdeckt


----------



## bubutz2000 (14. April 2012)

Rentnerrunde heute um 14:00 Metzingen Hbf?


----------



## allerbeschde (14. April 2012)

Bin dabei bei einer gemütlichen rentnerrunde!
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (14. April 2012)

Was ist mit den Olis?


----------



## Yetibike (14. April 2012)

Sorry mir is heut nicht so richtig

Gruss oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. April 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Olis?



Ich hatt keine Zeit...aber da ich demnächst einen ganzen Monat täglich auf dem Rad sitzen werde,ist das nicht so schlimm.


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2012)

Führerschein weg?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. April 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Führerschein weg?



Jupp.Rote Ampel.


----------



## Yetibike (15. April 2012)

Das heißt dann wohl gesetzlich verordnetes Training


Na dann viel Spaß

Gruß oli


----------



## barezi (22. April 2012)

servus,

ich will und muss wieder mehr sport machen  kann mir einer nen tipp geben, wie mein "trainingsplan" sein könnte. 
möchte fürs erste 15 kg abnehmen, habe leider in den letzten drei jahren 20kg zugenommen.

letztes wochenende das erste mal wieder aufn bike, ca. 1h 15 min. auf dem bike. hohen neuffen hoch und eine runde gedreht und wieder runter. 

ich hatte mir vorgenommen, drei mal in der woche für ca. 1h 30 min. zu fahren.

danke für eure tipps


----------



## OnkelZed (22. April 2012)

na, jetzt aber! 
des was du brauchst, ist ein drill sergeant! bei trockenem wetter stehe ich dir bestimmt gerne wieder nach dem geschäft zur verfügung.


----------



## barezi (23. April 2012)

OnkelZed.... bis ich mit dir wieder mithalten kann, muss ich bissle trainineren


----------



## renduro (23. April 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin neu im Forum und habe euren Thread gesehen.

Wohne jetzt seit einem Jahr in Wolfschlugen und seit Ende letztem Jahr sitz ich auf nem Mountainbike. 

Suche Leute mit denen man ab und an mal ne Tour machen kann und dachte mir das ich mich euch vielleicht mal anschließen könnte.

Ich bin 21J und meine Kondition ist nicht die schlechteste. Mein Fahrkönnen ist das eines Anfängers aber das kann man ja ändern.

Ich bin Schichtdienstler desshalb flexibel bei der Zeit 
aber Radtechnisch nur mit dem Zug unterwegs, da kein Fahrradträger fürs Auto.

Wär cool wenn man mal ne Tour machen könnte, allein schon um meine Ortskenntnisse hier in der Region zu erhöhen .


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter etwas besser ist als im Moment, finden sich in der Regel Samstags einige Biker um 14:00 am Hbf Metzingen ein. Einfach mal den thread beobachten.

Bis bald!

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. April 2012)

Hey, 

wo kann ich mich als drill sergeant bewerben?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barezi (23. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wo kann ich mich als drill sergeant bewerben?
> 
> Grüße Tobi




noch so einer


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wo kann ich mich als drill sergeant bewerben?
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Apropos drill sergeant - hast Du die Stütze mal getestet? Sonst kannst Du die ja auch als Schlagstock nutzen


----------



## 4mate (23. April 2012)

renduro schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin neu im Forum und habe euren Thread gesehen.
> 
> Wohne jetzt seit einem Jahr in Wolfschlugen und seit Ende letztem Jahr sitz ich auf nem Mountainbike.
> 
> ...







Feierabend Biken auf den Fildern


----------



## Yetibike (24. April 2012)

renduro schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin neu im Forum und habe euren Thread gesehen.
> 
> Wohne jetzt seit einem Jahr in Wolfschlugen und seit Ende letztem Jahr sitz ich auf nem Mountainbike.
> 
> ...


 
Wir fahren ab Neckartenzlingen dann Richtung Metzingen, so wie ButzButz beschrieben hat meist Samstags oder auch mal Sonntags los. Kannst also locker (bei Deiner Fitness) mit dem Rad Richtung Ntzl. fahren dann mit uns weiter nach Metzingen.

Gruß oli


P.s. Samstag, da es zeittechnisch diesen Samstag, abends etwas knapp wird, wäre ein Treff um spätestens 13 Uhr in Metzingen notwendig!!!!!! Wer hat Lust, ich kenn auch ein paar NEUE Trails AUF die Teck ;-))


----------



## OnkelZed (24. April 2012)

barezi schrieb:


> noch so einer



Oh jaaa!!! Der Tobi hat auch mich schon ordentlich gedrillt, also kannst Dir denken, in welcher Reihenfolge Du besser die Bewerbungen annimmst...


----------



## bubutz2000 (24. April 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ich kenn auch ein paar NEUE Trails AUF die Teck ;-))



Super! Wäre dabei. Aber wie kommen wir dahin?

Gruß

ButzButz


----------



## Bube (24. April 2012)

Mit dem Rad?


----------



## Yetibike (24. April 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad?


 
Mit dem Zug, Logisch oder Metzingen Bahnhof Richtung Kirchheim Bahnhof

Ich hab das so verstanden das er radtechnisch auf den Trails fährt wie auf Schienen


----------



## McFussel (24. April 2012)

Seit wann gibt's da neue Trails?

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (24. April 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt's da neue Trails?
> 
> McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


 

Neu nur für mich nicht für Dich bzw. neu heißt für eingeweihte nen anderen als sonst immer


----------



## McFussel (24. April 2012)




----------



## renduro (24. April 2012)

@ 4mate: Danke für den Link  so genau hab ich hier noch nicht gestöbert.

@ Yeti: Wo in Neckartenzlingen trefft ihr euch denn und fahrt ihr auch bei schlechten  Wetteraussichten? Und dann noch die Frage, wie lange quält Ihr euch denn so im Schnitt pro Ausfahrt?!  Werde dann mal sehen, wenn es meine Gesundheit mit macht, ob ich mich euch am Samstag anschließe.


----------



## bubutz2000 (24. April 2012)

renduro schrieb:


> wenn es meine Gesundheit mit macht, ob ich mich euch am Samstag anschließe.



Höre ich da einen kleinen Rückzieher? 

Außerdem: wir quälen uns nicht, wir fahren nur aus Spaß! 

und wir fahren bei jedem Wetter...


...zumindest die meistens


...zumindest manchmal


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. April 2012)

Also mir wird's am Samstag zu heiss. 

28°C seh ich gerade in der Vorhersage. 

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Yetibike (24. April 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Höre ich da einen kleinen Rückzieher?
> 
> Außerdem: wir quälen uns nicht, wir fahren nur aus Spaß!
> 
> ...



Zu heiss zu kalt zu nass zu trocken wir finden immer eine Möglichkeit uns abzuseilen

Aber das mit dem quälen unterschreib ich vollkommen, rechne aber nicht damit das du vor 19 Uhr unter die Dusche kommst und wenn wir nur mal noch auf n Spezi einkehren, ne war spass gibt natürlich was Gesundes zu trinken

Ich rechne also fest mit Dir

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (24. April 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Apropos drill sergeant - hast Du die Stütze mal getestet? Sonst kannst Du die ja auch als Schlagstock nutzen



Hey,

die neue brauch ich noch, nehm aber die alte als Schlagstock
Hoffe ich kann am Samstag mit, bin momentan bisschen erkältet.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. April 2012)

Ich bin Samstag auch dabei


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. April 2012)

Nachdem der Tobi so von eurer Truppe erzählt hat, hatte ich auch mal vor, mitzufahren, aber zu heiß, zu kalt, zu nass, zu trocken (siehe oben) 
Am Samstag klappt es wieder nicht (Schwäbische Alb - X ab Donauwörth), vielleicht sehen wir uns Montag / Dienstag auf dem Trail, da sollten wir wieder hier in der Gegend sein 

Viel Spass, Wetter geht ja fast nicht besser 

@Tobi - Gute Besserung!


----------



## renduro (26. April 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Also mir wird's am Samstag zu heiss.
> 
> 28°C seh ich gerade in der Vorhersage.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß



Also mir wurde Regen vorhergesagt! 
Bei 28°C wär das ja schon die versprochene warme Dusche!! 

Ihr müsst mich überzeugen. Ich spiele nämlich nebenbei noch mit dem Gedanken zu nem Footballspiel nach Böblingen zu fahren.

Das mit der kränkelei hat sich nämlich erledigt 

Aber nochmal, wo ihr euch in Netzl. trefft weiß ich immer noch nicht! 
Sonst fahr ich noch an euch vorbei!

Gruß Rene


----------



## 4mate (26. April 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> > .Ich erinnere mich dunkel,aber auf der Straße würde ich dich glaub ich nicht erkennen
> >
> > Treffpunkt 13.30 Uhr in Neckartenzlingen an der Bushaltestelle Schulzentrum(Ortsausgang Richtung Bempflingen)
> >
> > ...


..


----------



## renduro (26. April 2012)

*HUSTHUST* 
Äh, hast du was gesagt?!

... -.- ... *kleinlautdanke*


----------



## Yetibike (27. April 2012)

Servus, das ganze dann aber eine Stunde früher da wir uns am Samstag um 13 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof oder um 12:30 Uhr in NTZL an der besagten Bushaltestelle treffen sollten.

Bis dann

oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Servus, das ganze dann aber eine Stunde früher da wir uns am Samstag um 13 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof oder um 12:30 Uhr in NTZL an der besagten Bushaltestelle treffen sollten.
> 
> Bis dann
> 
> oli



kurz vor halb eins bei mir


----------



## Yetibike (27. April 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> kurz vor halb eins bei mir


 

jep ich führ guide Dich dann an die Haltestelle...brauchen wir dann nur noch einen der bis Metzingen findet


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. April 2012)

Stephan kennt sich in der Gegend recht gut aus.
Fragt den doch mal, vielleicht holt er euch ab 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (27. April 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Stephan kennt sich in der Gegend recht gut aus.
> Fragt den doch mal, vielleicht holt er euch ab
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


 

Bis Metzingen, glaub ich jetzt nicht denke das wir da noch einen zweiten brauchen


----------



## renduro (27. April 2012)

Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge, wenn nicht unvorhersehbare Umweltkatastrophen geschehen, bin ich dabei.Da ich die Entfernung (17km) nach Ntzl. noch nicht einschätzen kann, weiß ich nicht wie lange ich brauche. Ich werde aber früh genung losfahren, sodass ich mich auch noch mal verfahren darf Gruß und bis morgen!


----------



## allerbeschde (27. April 2012)

Also bis morge 13 uhr Hbf Metzingen 
In alter oder neuer Frische
Gruß Michel


----------



## christian_88 (27. April 2012)

hallo,

wohn jetzt seit nem halben jahr in nürtingen und seit heute hab ich endlich wieder ein fahrbahren untersatz.

wollte mal hier fragen ob jemand lust hast morgen ein paar trails zu fahren, allerdings würde ich gerne recht früh starten, da ich um 18.uhr den zug nach frankfurt erwischen muss. elternbesuch steht an

ach unterwegs bin ich auf nem speci pitch, gemütlich den berg hoch und flott runter!

 grüße
christian


----------



## ZeroTobi (27. April 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Also bis morge 13 uhr Hbf Metzingen
> In alter oder neuer Frische
> Gruß Michel



Bin dabei! muaaahhh

@christian dürfte etwas schwer werden für dich noch nen Mitfahrer zu finden, wir fahren morgen alle zur Teck rüber und da wirds für dich mit 18 wahrscheinlich etwas knapp.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## christian_88 (27. April 2012)

hey tobi,

alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid. euch viel spaß morgen!!!

dann werd ich mich nach dem wiederkehren aus frankfurt hier mal melden für ne tour


----------



## chrisuu (28. April 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Also bis morge 13 uhr Hbf Metzingen
> In alter oder neuer Frische
> Gruß Michel




...hat ja fast was von "Wiedereingliederung" - da bin ich natürlich auch dabei!!    bis gleich


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. April 2012)

Hey,

war ne entspannte Tour heut, hoffe die Senioren haben ohne die Zivis noch ins heim zurück gefunden.
Bin auch wieder zurück.

Grüße Tobi

Ps wer hat denn alles Sonnenbrand?


----------



## Yetibike (28. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> war ne entspannte Tour heut, hoffe die Senioren haben ohne die Zivis noch ins heim zurück gefunden.
> Bin auch wieder zurück.
> ...



Hätten aber beinah den Rollstuhlbus gebraucht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (28. April 2012)

vielen Dank auch an Oli für den neuen trail auf die Teck, den wir fast gefahren wären. Aber die Einkehralternative war auch nicht schlecht.
Wäre Montag, Dienstag wieder bereit für eine Seniorenrunde...
Ich hoffen Renduro schließt sich uns mal wieder an, falls wieder ein Zivi  vorher abbiegt.

Gruß

Stephan

P.S. wo sind die Fotos?


----------



## renduro (28. April 2012)

Ich unterstütz euch gerne meine ("alten") Herren xD
Ich senk dann wieder den Alterschnitt und spring als Zivi ein.

Mal sehen wie es mir morgen geht^^
Heute die Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht, nur muss ich noch an meiner Technik feilen damit ich auch so über die Trails fliegen kann wie ihr.

Also sehen wir uns bald wieder!!


----------



## Renè29 (29. April 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> P.S. wo sind die Fotos?



ich hab nur eins gemacht aber immerhin mehr als die anderen


----------



## Yetibike (29. April 2012)

Immerhin eins


P.s. Was mir noch eingefallen ist zu deiner Stütze

Mess mal alles genau nach evtl. Ist die Stütze die du am Rad hast zu dünn


----------



## chrisuu (29. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> war ne entspannte Tour heut, hoffe die Senioren haben ohne die Zivis noch ins heim zurück gefunden.
> Bin auch wieder zurück.
> ...



ich fand´s auch ohne Teck absolut o.k.    - die können wir ja nächste Woche auf einem etwas direkterem Weg ansteuern.

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob mir der Sonnenbrand  oder meine Oberschenkel  mehr schmerzen. Bis zum Dienstag bin wohl weder ich, noch mein Bike wiederhergestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Zum Glück hatte ich bis zum bitteren Ende einen Zivi als "Gehhilfe" dabei.


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2012)

Hat noch jemand heute Urlaub und Lust auf Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (30. April 2012)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand heute Urlaub und Lust auf Biken?




Wann und Wo?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2012)

Hey Tobi,

könnte so ca. 14:00 in Metzingen am Hbhf sein (muss noch essen und anfahren).  Welche Richtung möchtest Du? Können aber auch gerne in Nürtingen starten... Hohenneuffen und ins Lenninger Tal rüber.

Edgar


----------



## ZeroTobi (30. April 2012)

Hey,

dann start mer mal in Nürtingen am Hbf (oben am Gleis 1) um 14.30, Lenninger Tal hört sich gut an.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2012)

Ich  pausiere heute.

@all:Wie siehts denn morgen aus?


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2012)

Gleis 1 ist das westliche am Gebäudeeingang, oder? Passt, werde vor dem Gebäude warten. Bis 14:30! 

@Oli: Komm Oli, das gute alte Revier wartet auf Dich! Morgen wirds evtl. gewittrig.

Edgar


----------



## ZeroTobi (30. April 2012)

Hey,

Gleis 1 ist des beim Gebäude Eingang.

@ Oli zu Anfangszeiten bist auch 4 Tage hintereinander gafahren, wir zählen auf dich. Das Wetter wird nur schlechter

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Gleis 1 ist des beim Gebäude Eingang.
> 
> ...



Muss Rasen mähen und die Bude auf vordermann bringen,bevor meine liebe Gattin morgen nach hause kommt.Außerdem fahr ich doch seit Mittwoch und auch die nächsten 3 1/2 Wochen täglich


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2012)

Rasen mähen kannst Du auch heute Abend noch...
Die kommenden Wochen kann Dich doch auch Deine Holde ins Geschäft kutschieren!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt morgen


----------



## alböhi (30. April 2012)

bis 11.10 schaff ich´s nach metzingen ?!

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (1. Mai 2012)

@ZeroTobi: Bist hoffentlich auch gut heimgekommen. War um 19:30 nach 1200hm und 74km daheim.  Damit dürfte ich dann auch locker die 1000 geknackt haben.
Wenn es Dir taugt, kannst Du Deine Action-Buildl hochladen. Hätten doch ein Movie drehen sollen. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Mai 2012)

Also,

ich treffe mich mit René29* um 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in NÜRTINGEN*

Falls noch jemand Lust hat......


@alböhi
Dann schaffst du sicher auch 12.00 Nürtingen.


----------



## alböhi (1. Mai 2012)

[email protected] für die einladung.

ich bleib dann in reutlingen und geh mit mark "spielen" 

euch viel spass - lg andreas

ps.: die dimb kommt auf die alb. 
hat jemand von euch lust ´ne tour zu guiden?


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. Mai 2012)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> @ZeroTobi: Bist hoffentlich auch gut heimgekommen. War um 19:30 nach 1200hm und 74km daheim.  Damit dürfte ich dann auch locker die 1000 geknackt haben.
> Wenn es Dir taugt, kannst Du Deine Action-Buildl hochladen. Hätten doch ein Movie drehen sollen.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Hey Edgar,

bin noch gut heim gekommen, bei mir warens 1244 hm und 71,54km hab den Schnitt dann noch auf 16,9 hochgepuscht.

Was passiert wenn sich 2 drill sergeants sich treffen? Joa richtig a Mampf Pausen









Bilder in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48734


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> * um 12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in NÜRTINGEN*



*Zustiegsmöglichkeit gegen 13 Uhr in Neckartenzlingen an der Neckarbrücke(Altersheim)*


----------



## OnkelZed (1. Mai 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn sich 2 drill sergeants sich treffen? Joa richtig a Mampf Pausen



Der war gut! Pssst!   Der Apfel war halt so groß...

Habe heute noch eine 60km Erholungsrunde mit der Freundin gedreht.


----------



## le_maec (3. Mai 2012)

Bin immer wieder in Nuertingen und suche jemanden den ich auf ner Tour begleiten koennte. Hab schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, alleine zu fahren.

Maec


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Mai 2012)

le_maec schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder in Nuertingen und suche jemanden den ich auf ner Tour begleiten koennte. Hab schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, alleine zu fahren.
> 
> Maec



Einfach regemäßig vor den Wochenenden hier rein schauen(in der Regel postet immer jemand,wann er wo fährt) und dich dazu gesellen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Mai 2012)

ich werde am *Samstag vormittag *mit Ingmar und RenéD) eine Runde drehen.

*Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen*,Rückkehr spätestens 15 Uhr

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (10. Mai 2012)

Fährt auch jemand zu einer normalen Zeit am Samstag?

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Mai 2012)

Bin noch für alles offen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich die morgige Tour mit Ride-On-Chris überlebe...

Gruß an die Olis

PS. Heute 3 Afahrten rund um Urach abgesurft. Da waren allerdings einige Spuren von Pistenrowdies zu sehen! 
Wer nicht spurlos bremsen kann, hat da nichts verloren!


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. Mai 2012)

Hey,

kann am Sa. nicht, vielleicht Sonntag morgens. Das Wetter soll für Sa. auch ziemlich becheiden werden. 

Gestern auf nem Trail bei Seeburg das erste mal ein "Kernzonen" Schild gesehen, Stand mitten im Trail. Nach ein paar weiteren Km das nächste  Schild von dieser Sorte. Hab dann mal gegoogelt und das gefunden http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1337914_pdrucken/drucken.htm ,sieht nicht gerade rosig für unser Gebiet aus.

Übrigens an eine Kernzone fast angrenzendes Gebiet








Grüße Tobi


----------



## Volle the Guide (11. Mai 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey, .... Gestern auf nem Trail bei Seeburg das erste mal ein "Kernzonen" Schild gesehen, Stand mitten im Trail. Nach ein paar weiteren Km das nächste  Schild von dieser Sorte. Hab dann mal gegoogelt und das gefunden http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/PB/menu/1337914_pdrucken/drucken.htm ,sieht nicht gerade rosig für unser Gebiet aus.
> .... Grüße Tobi


kann man da nur sagen. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, so wertvolles Metall einfach im Wald abzustellen. Bin gespannt, ob uns da mal die ersten Ranger über den Trail galoppieren und per Meterstab nachmessen. Meines Wissens nach wurden im Landkreis Reutlingen von den Forstbehörden übrigens noch immer keine Ausnahmen zu § 37 Abs. 3 Landeswaldgesetz zugelassen. Die gesetzliche Ermächtigung, dies per Ermessensentscheidung tun zu dürfen, wird übrigens dann verletzt, wenn man das Ermessen dahingehend ausübt, dass man solche Ausnahmen gar nicht genehmigt. Das wäre eine klare Überregelung von Rechtsvorschriften. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Der Gesetzgeber von Ba-Wü hat nichts dagegen, dass wir auch auf dem einen oder anderen Weg unter 2m Breite fahren, dementsprechend muss die Exekutive eigentlich dem Folge leisten. Der Bürger hat nämlich einen Anspruch darauf, dass die ausführenden Behörden den gesetzlichen Spielraum auch nützen.
Aber das nur am Rande.....


----------



## christian_88 (11. Mai 2012)

hallo zusamm

würde gern am sonntag ne tour fahren. hätte denn wer lust? wetter soll ja samtag echt bescheiden sein, hoffe mal das es wenigstens nich regnet am sonntag, sonst is es mir egal obs nun 15 oder 25 grad hat

würd mich freun, wenn sich wer oder auch welche finden lassen die am sonntag lust auf trails haben.

also dann schönes we euch allen!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ich werde am *Samstag vormittag *mit Ingmar und RenéD) eine Runde drehen.
> 
> *Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen*



Oder auch nicht
Shicewetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (12. Mai 2012)

hat denn keiner lust morgen ne runde aufs rad zu steigen?

grüße

christian


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. Mai 2012)

Hey, 

wie siehts aus, kommt morgen früh jemand mit auf ne Tour, start um 10.00 Uhr am Metzingen Hbf.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## christian_88 (13. Mai 2012)

guten morgen,

auf auf das wetter sieht gut aus heute, wer nimmt mich mit auf die trails?

würd gern aufs rad, nur is das leider blöd, da ich erst nach nürtingen zugezogen bin und echt keine ahnung habe wo ich trails finde..

meine handynummer 01788171108

wenn wer lust hat spontan fahren zu gehen, einfach melden

grüße
christian


----------



## Yetibike (13. Mai 2012)

christian_88 schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> auf auf das wetter sieht gut aus heute, wer nimmt mich mit auf die trails?
> 
> ...



Sechs Christian,
Ich bin leider in München, ansonsten nächsten Freitag Plan ich eine Tagestour im Raum Dettingen Teck und Bossler
Wer Lust hat ....melden

Gruß oli


----------



## Renè29 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Christian das nächste mal meld ich mich bin heut nur ne Waldautobahn runde gefahren waren am Ende  87 km und 900hm







und ein neuer Spielplatz in Unterensingen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde am Freitag so gegen 10 bis 11 Uhr in Metzingen zu 
einer Trailrunde starten und plane so 4 - 5 h unterwegs zu sein.

Ist wer dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## An der Alb (17. Mai 2012)

Renè29 schrieb:


> und ein neuer Spielplatz in Unterensingen



Kurze Frage für meinen Junior: Ist der "Spielplatz" öffentlich?


----------



## Renè29 (18. Mai 2012)

öffentlich und kostenlos


----------



## An der Alb (18. Mai 2012)

Renè29 schrieb:


> öffentlich und kostenlos



Super, danke


----------



## An der Alb (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

schöne Grüße aus dem Nachbar-Thread. Wir wollen morgen den Albnordrandweg in Angriff nehmen (Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr beim Höfle). Ziel ist Bad Urach. Danach ist noch nichts weiter geplant, jedoch soll Urach ja nicht gerade schlecht zum biken sein. 

Wir haben in Urach leider was biken angeht überhaupt keine Ortskenntnis. Wir kommen über Hülben runter nach Urach. Gibt es dort noch ein paar schöne Sachen zu fahren, die man auch ohne große Ortskenntnis finden kann? 

Dangschee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_88 (18. Mai 2012)

hey,

ist denn für morgen was geplant?

hätte lust auf ne schöne enduro runde

 wer is dabei ?

 grüße

christian


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Mai 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht,bin etwas verletzt.
du kannst dich aber bestimmt deinem Vorposter und seinen Gesellen anschließen,die treffen sich in Owen/Teck bei Radsport Höfle.ob das jetzt Enduro wird oder nicht,weiß ich allerdings nicht....


----------



## christian_88 (18. Mai 2012)

vielen dank für den tipp, sieht mir mehr nach tour aus und das macht mir mit 160mm keinen großen spaß..


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Mai 2012)

christian_88 schrieb:


> vielen dank für den tipp, sieht mir mehr nach tour aus und das macht mir mit 160mm keinen großen spaß..



Dann schau doch mal in den Nachbar-thread,die sind am Sonntag in deiner Nähe unterwegs.Aber ohne Kilo-und Höhenmeter gibts auch da kein "Enduro"


----------



## christian_88 (18. Mai 2012)

das mach ich , danke

für morgen hab ich schon gesellschaft zum radln gefunden. sonntag is noch offen,

aj enduro läuft bei mir definitiv ohne angaben, bin einfach nich genug traniert für sowas


----------



## An der Alb (18. Mai 2012)

christian_88 schrieb:


> vielen dank für den tipp, sieht mir mehr nach tour aus und das macht mir mit 160mm keinen großen spaß..



Wird es, ja. 120 - 140 ist bei uns angesagt und wir fahren zwar Touren, die dürfen aber schon etwas traillastig sein.


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2012)

Mein Tourer hat 150mm, die 10mm mehr machen da auch nicht mehr den Bock fett. Soll ja auch runter spaß machen. Hoch kommt man schon irgendwie.


----------



## christian_88 (18. Mai 2012)

ich weiß nich so recht,

du fährst ein canyon all mountain oder?

ich bin auf einem specialized pitch unterwegs und kenne auch das all mountain. meiner meinung nach fährt sich das canyon deutlich entspannter auf touren. aber schlussendlich macht es die eigene körperliche fitness


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2012)

Letztendlich ist es nicht das Material, richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Mai 2012)

"hoch kommt man schon irgendwie. "

Dachte ich mir mit meinen 180mm auch immer.

Gestern habe ich mich dann auf der Fohlensteige 
von nem Hardtailfahrer abledern lassen. 

Dachte mir dann, wart nur auf der Abfahrt hole ich wieder auf.
Da habe ich ihn aber schon nicht mehr gesehen 



Euch viel Spass

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2012)

Rennen werden ja auch bergauf gewonnen. Aber wir wollen ja den Berg runter Spaß haben.


----------



## dieGraefin (19. Mai 2012)

hey 

da ich neuankömmling in sachen mtb bin lese ich alle freds die aus meiner nähe zwecks anschluss zu finden. gerade hier die letzte seite.

enduro kenne ich von motorradfahren ... ist es mit fahrrad auch das gleiche? geländefahren?

und was bedeuten die zahlen? 120-140 bzw 160 usw... wozu sind sie relevant?
danke fürs aufklären

grüße
monika


----------



## le_maec (19. Mai 2012)

Hey Monika,

Hier ein hilfreicher Link, um dir nen Ueberblick zu verschaffen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike#Einsatzbereiche

An die anderen ein Video, welches klar veranschaulicht, dass ein Hardtail auch bergab konkurenzfaehig ist.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7TyakE8qw"]hardtail downhill in whistler      - YouTube[/nomedia][nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7TyakE8qw"]hardtail downhill in whistler      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Yetibike (25. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Samstags intersesse an einer Tour?

Gruß oli


----------



## damage0099 (25. Mai 2012)

Heut um 1500 in Pfullingen alter Bahnhof drehen wir auch ne Runde, noch war Lust + Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (25. Mai 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Heut um 1500 in Pfullingen alter Bahnhof drehen wir auch ne Runde, noch war Lust + Zeit?


 
es soll doch auch immer wieder Menschen geben die um diese Uhrzeit noch arbeiten müssen und komm mir bloß nicht mit dem Wurm und so... ich war bestimmt heut früher wach

Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## damage0099 (25. Mai 2012)

Wurm...hm, da war doch was....
Tja, vielleicht solltest schneller schaffen?  .... daß du 0430 unterbieten kannst, glaub ich dir 

Dafür bin ich heut abend vor dir müde...hahahhaha


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Mai 2012)

Ja ja, solche unschwäbisch frühe Freizeitausfahrten sollte man am
besten gar nicht posten. 

Ride on (whenever)
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hat jemand Samstags intersesse an einer Tour?
> 
> Gruß oli


----------



## HavannaClub (25. Mai 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hat jemand Samstags intersesse an einer Tour?
> 
> Gruß oli



samstag früh spiele ich "catch a fish" ...wohin soll es bei der tour gehen und welche anforderungen...maybe nehme ich das rad mit 

gruss


----------



## Yetibike (25. Mai 2012)

HavannaClub schrieb:


> samstag früh spiele "catch a fish" ...wohin soll es bei der tour gehen und welche anforderungen...maybe nehme ich das rad mit
> 
> gruss





Wat .....  Für'n Wall????

Anforderung: geilt bergauf, beim warten oben, nicht gleich vom Rad fallen wenn's na got

Aber erst Nachmittags hab vorher Termine. Start Metzingen Bahnhof 13Uhr


----------



## HavannaClub (25. Mai 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wat .....  Für'n Wall????
> 
> Anforderung: geilt bergauf, beim warten oben, nicht gleich vom Rad fallen wenn's na got
> 
> Aber erst Nachmittags hab vorher Termine. Start Metzingen Bahnhof 13Uhr



ich möchte paar forelle catchen...irgendwo da in der nähe...metzingen und auch wieder zurück...ich fragen wegem dem auto 

gruss


----------



## allerbeschde (25. Mai 2012)

Wo wilsch denn hin Oli
schon was geplant? sonst könnten wir ja richtung Pfullinger unterhose
bin morgen auch dabei
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Mai 2012)

Bin auch am Start (Metzingen Hbf 13:00, oder?).
Bis morgen!

Stephan


----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2012)

Dich haben wir doch erst gegen 18 Uhr auf dem MTB gesehen 
Du kommst noch in´s Übertraining.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Mai 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Dich haben wir doch erst gegen 18 Uhr auf dem MTB gesehen.



War auf dem Weg vom Geschäft nach Hause (mit kleinem Umweg über Hülben). Dann ward doch ihr das in euren Teamtrikots beim Mannschaftszeitfahren Richtung 500. Bis ich jemand erkannt habe, ward Ihr schon durch - wie bei der Tour de France. Viel Erfolg euch. Wann geht es denn los?


----------



## Yetibike (25. Mai 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Start (Metzingen Hbf 13:00, oder?).
> Bis morgen!
> 
> Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2012)

12.30 bei mir


----------



## Yetibike (26. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 12.30 bei mir


----------



## Bube (26. Mai 2012)

@Stefan:  1.6. 12 Uhr mittags


----------



## Volle the Guide (26. Mai 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> 1.6. 12 Uhr mittags


 und wo ist km 0?


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Mai 2012)

Yetibike ist heute auch schon gefühlte 500 km gefahren.  War aber in jedem Fall eine schöne Runde mit sehr langen flowigen Abfahrten. 
Bei nächster Gelegenheit sollten wir das mal andersum fahren!

@bube: viel Erfolg und gesunde Rückkehr! - gibt es einen Live-Blog?


----------



## Bube (26. Mai 2012)

No live blog...Das Kleingruppenergebnis steht im Vordergrund. Sponsoren sind wir keinen verpflichtet. Obwohl es für six-2-fit ein Härtetest wird 
Treffpunkt ist wie beim 12Uhr-mittags-Western der OK-Corral, im Wilden Süden.
In diesem Fall bei mir bei den Garagen und Gattern.
Und ja, bis jetzt sind es laut Plan nur 495 km. Wenn jemand den Durchmesser des Kreisverkehrs in Riva kennt...


----------



## Yetibike (27. Mai 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Yetibike ist heute auch schon gefühlte 500 km gefahren.  War aber in jedem Fall eine schöne Runde mit sehr langen flowigen Abfahrten.
> Bei nächster Gelegenheit sollten wir das mal andersum fahren!
> 
> @bube: viel Erfolg und gesunde Rückkehr! - gibt es einen Live-Blog?



505!!!!

@Bube, viel Spaß euch und kommt mir alle wieder an einem Stück heim. Ist ja in letzter Zeit nicht immer die Regel, mit dem Renner kann's mit unter auch kritisch werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Mai 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Yetibike ist heute auch schon gefühlte 500 km gefahren.  War aber in jedem Fall eine schöne Runde mit sehr langen flowigen Abfahrten.
> Bei nächster Gelegenheit sollten wir das mal andersum fahren!
> 
> @bube: viel Erfolg und gesunde Rückkehr! - gibt es einen Live-Blog?



Irgendwie bin ich froh,daß mich meine liebe Gattin vorzeitig nach hause zitiert hat.


----------



## Yetibike (27. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich froh,daß mich meine liebe Gattin vorzeitig nach hause zitiert hat.



Ne war schon noch ne Klasse variante aber halt dann doch nochmal rund 500hm mehr


----------



## scalpel3 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen (3-4h)? Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns in Metzingen am BHF treffen und von dort aus auf die Alb fahren, z.B. zum Stausee Richtung St. Johann und von dort aus dann am Albtrauf entlang nach Urach. Von dort aus dann je nach Laune nach Hülben oder im Tal zurück. Können gerne auch ein paar Trails fahren, wenn sie nicht zu heftig sind. Als Abfahrtszeit schlage ich 14:00 Uhr vor. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mitkommt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Mai 2012)

scalpel3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen (3-4h)? Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns in Metzingen am BHF treffen und von dort aus auf die Alb fahren, z.B. zum Stausee Richtung St. Johann und von dort aus dann am Albtrauf entlang nach Urach. Von dort aus dann je nach Laune nach Hülben oder im Tal zurück. Können gerne auch ein paar Trails fahren, wenn sie nicht zu heftig sind. Als Abfahrtszeit schlage ich 14:00 Uhr vor. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mitkommt.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ich war jetzt zwei Tage auf dem Bike unterwegs,ein drittes mal könnte eine Ehekrise verursachen.Sonst gerne!


----------



## scalpel3 (28. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt zwei Tage auf dem Bike unterwegs,ein drittes mal könnte eine Ehekrise verursachen.Sonst gerne!



Ok dafür will ich nicht verantwortlich sein. Vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal. Ich fahre nachher auf jeden Fall mal am Bahnhof vorbei und schaue ob jemand mitkommt.


----------



## chrisuu (2. Juni 2012)

Geht heute was, 13/14 Uhr Metzingen? 
Oli, Michel, Tobi, Stephan, was ist los mit Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (2. Juni 2012)

Hey,

also gut 14 Uhr Metz. Hbf.
So langsam gehts in die Sommerpause.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also gut 14 Uhr Metz. Hbf.
> So langsam gehts in die Sommerpause.
> ...



Da ich etwas erkältet bin wird mir das heute etwas zu stressig, werd ne kleine Runde allein drehen

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2012)

Habe heute morgen auf vier Abfahrten mit damage meine Grenzen ausgelotet . Das letzte Mal hat sich ja leider keiner gemeldet . Deswegen habe ich's diese Mal gar nicht erst gepostet.
Aber das nächste Mal wieder gerne.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Juni 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen auf vier Abfahrten mit damage meine Grenzen ausgelotet



  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen auf vier Abfahrten mit damage meine Grenzen ausgelotet . Das letzte Mal hat sich ja leider keiner gemeldet . Deswegen habe ich's diese Mal gar nicht erst gepostet.
> Aber das nächste Mal wieder gerne.



hehe, ich auch   

Nochmals Danke! War hmmmm....ich sag mal ENDGEIL!!!
Super Traum-Trails vom Feinsten...werde mit DEM Lächeln schlafen, die die Mädels im Gesicht hatten, als sie uns entgegengebrettert sind 

Soviel wie wir uns verdient haben, können wir an Steaks + Weizen garnicht an einem Tag vertilgen 

*PROST*



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ride on
> Chris



Servus Chris, du hast natürlich noch gefehlt, hast supergeile Abfahrten verpaßt, die müssen sicher noch "abgehakt" werden  

Ganz vergessen, daß am Fr ja Brückentag ist...

Wenn das Wetter noch paßt... =>@bubutz / Chris: Ich hab schon gebucht   

Werde mir den Freitag schon mal freihalten 

bis dann, gruß damage


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. Juni 2012)

Hey,

wir hatten heut auch suuuper Trails unter den Stollen. Ich glaub so viel hm bin ich noch nie auf so wenig km gefahren.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (3. Juni 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir hatten heut auch suuuper Trails unter den Stollen. Ich glaub so viel hm bin ich noch nie auf so wenig km gefahren.
> 
> Grüße Tobi




....und  (gefühlte) 100 Spitzkehren!!           Auch  kam nicht zu kurz - alles prima. 

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (5. Juni 2012)

Freitag Tagestour!!!

Mein Vorschlag: (vorausgesetzt mein Husten bessert sich noch)

Fahrt ins Allgäu früh am morgen dann ne Tour und abends zurück.

Evtl. findet sich da noch ein Guite? Tourenvorschläge erwünscht

Gruß oli


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2012)

nicht, daß es ein Wetterfred wird 
Freitag soll wohl eher bescheiden sein, falls das Wetter eine Rolle spielen soll / darf...

Würde Euch eher zum Do raten.


----------



## Yetibike (5. Juni 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> nicht, daß es ein Wetterfred wird
> Freitag soll wohl eher bescheiden sein, falls das Wetter eine Rolle spielen soll / darf...
> 
> Würde Euch eher zum Do raten.



Laut meinem Wetterfrosch sind beide Tage gleich sch..oder gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. Juni 2012)

Ich würde euch raten, an beiden zu radeln...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juni 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Freitag Tagestour!!!
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: (vorausgesetzt mein Husten bessert sich noch)
> 
> ...



Dabei!!
Allerdings sieht das Wetter z.B. in Oberstdorf tatsächlich am Donnerstag besser aus.


----------



## Yetibike (5. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dabei!!
> Allerdings sieht das Wetter z.B. in Oberstdorf tatsächlich am Donnerstag besser aus.



Jetzt müssen wir nur noch klären ob wir zwei Räder in Deine Smart rein bekommen

Oder ich hoffe unser neuer "Smart" gefällt meiner Frau so gut das ich den Bus bekomme

Die Chancen stehen da aber recht gut


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juni 2012)

Hab eben mit der Regierung gesprochen,Freitag ist nicht erwünscht.
Dafür könnte ich am Donnerstag den Caddy haben.Eine Tour hätte ich auch.
Muss jetzt zur Spätschicht,ich schau heute abend/morgen früh wieder rein....


----------



## Yetibike (5. Juni 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Ich würde euch raten, an beiden zu radeln...



Die Variante hat was.....


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Juni 2012)

Was hättet ihr denn vor fahrtechnisch/routenmäig?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juni 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr denn vor fahrtechnisch/routenmäig?



Oberstdorf-Schlappoltsee-Fellhorn-Kanzelwand-Kuhgehrenalpe-Hirschegg-Oberstdorf

Bin ich schon zwei mal gefahren und ist die einzige Tour,die ich aus dem Kopf "guiden" könnte.

Geht einmal ca.1200 Hm auf Asphalt/Schotter hoch,mit Schiebepassagen(zumindest für mich,da längere Zeit 20% und mehr)und einmal genau so lang auf S1 bis S3-Trails mit viiiieelen Kehren runter.Zurück nach Oberstdorf durchs Kleinwalsertal.

Speziell zwischen Fellhorn und Kanzelwand wird die Rotsockendichte wg.dem Feiertag recht hoch sein.

Alternativvorschläge werden gerne angenommen


----------



## Yetibike (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab noch die Tour von Füssen zum Plansee und zurück im Sinn, sollte ich irgendwo auf den Garmin bekommen. Ist aber nur sinnvoll bei trockenem Wetter, da ich letztes Jahr im nassen am Jägerhaus runter bin, danach hab ich mir einen neuen Helm kaufen dürfen.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juni 2012)

JO, Plansee ist auch toll 

Guck mal im netz, gibts viele Touren, war da schon 2x nen Kurztripp machen, als ich dran vorbeifuhr...

http://www.gpsies.com/home.do#13_47.45978161422569_10.795183181762695_mapQuest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die Tour von Füssen zum Plansee und zurück im Sinn, sollte ich irgendwo auf den Garmin bekommen. Ist aber nur sinnvoll bei trockenem Wetter, da ich letztes Jahr im nassen am Jägerhaus runter bin, danach hab ich mir einen neuen Helm kaufen dürfen.



Dann lass uns das doch machen

Wann sollen wir los und wer fährt?
Vorschlag:7.30 Uhr Neckartenzlingen,Aral-Tankstelle und ich fahre!

Im Caddy müsste man zu dritt(Stephan kommt mit!) nur die Vorderräder rausnehmen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann lass uns das doch machen
> 
> Wann sollen wir los und wer fährt?
> Vorschlag:*7.30 Uhr Neckartenzlingen,Aral-Tankstelle* und ich fahre!
> ...



Update:

Wir fahren morgen die Tour in Oberstdorf!
Treffpunkt und -Zeit bleibt so.

Der Tourstart erfolgt dann gegen 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Ecke Birgsauer Straße/Burgstallsteig (Oberstdorf Richtung Ski*flug*schanze,guckst du hier)

Habe eben mal die Webcam an der Kanzelwand bemüht.Zur Kuhgehrenalpe rüber sind noch einige Schneefelder,aber nix unüberwindbares.


----------



## Yetibike (6. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Oberstdorf-Schlappoltsee-Fellhorn-Kanzelwand-Kuhgehrenalpe-Hirschegg-Oberstdorf
> 
> Bin ich schon zwei mal gefahren und ist die einzige Tour,die ich aus dem Kopf "guiden" könnte.
> 
> ...





Frage von meiner Frau, gibt's da ne Damenabfahrt?


----------



## Nerverider (6. Juni 2012)

Würde mich anschließen, wenn ich darf 

Könnte noch eine Person inklusive Bike mitnehmen...


----------



## Yetibike (6. Juni 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Würde mich anschließen, wenn ich darf
> 
> Könnte noch eine Person inklusive Bike mitnehmen...



Oh sorry, Posten ging wohl vorher bei mir schief, die Tour ist Wetterbedingt verschoben, da es wohl immer noch in Oberstdorf leicht regnet, ist die Abfahrt dann auch nicht so prickelnd

Ein ander mal


----------



## Nerverider (6. Juni 2012)

Ja schade, aber wohl besser so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2012)

Nun ja,
das Allgäu rennt ja nicht weg.

Alternativ hätte  ich eine längere Tour in heimischen Gefilden vorschlagen,aber die Wettervorhersage hat sich auch hier deutlich verschlechtert 

Falls trotzdem morgen jemand fahren will,soll er/sie bescheid geben,ich wäre auch relativ spontan dabei,sofern es keine Katzen hagelt.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Yetibike (7. Juni 2012)

Wär wohl von meiner Seite auch nix geworden, kann vor lauter Husten nicht schlafen und hab jetzt das ganze unnötige schlafen abgebrochen


----------



## scalpel3 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour? Ich würde in ca. 1 Stunde losfahren, da der Himmel so langsam immer mehr nach Regen aussieht. Bezüglich Treffpunkt schlage ich Metzingen vor, bin aber flexibel.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Juni 2012)

Das Regenradar lässt echt nix gutes erahnen.
Ich werde evtl.eine kleinere Runde drehen,mich aber nicht weit von der Haustür entfernen.

Größere(Tages-)Tour gerne am Samstag,da soll auch das Wetter passen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Bube (7. Juni 2012)

Waren 4 h draussen,  es gab alles, nur keinen Regen.
Der Regenradar wird von den Wanderern gesponsort. Damit die Radler sich nicht vor die Tür trauen.
Steht in jedem Wanderforum.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2012)

Nochmals danke an euch 3 für die mega-geile Tour!

Mein Körper besteht jetzt wohl aus 98% Laktat und 2% reiner, isotonischer Flüssigkeit (  ).
Ich habs geschafft, meinen Durchschnittspuls zu halten  ! So ein "bolzer" mußte noch verschrubbt werden  

Jeder Meter Schufterei hat sich mehr als gelohnt (wehe ich finde noch Aufstiege unter 25%!! ), war wirklich spitzenklasse!

Muß nun meine Kette wechseln, hat sich ca. 3cm gelängt  ...

@Ledergurt-user: Mußt mir das Teil das nächste mal leihen, wenn's runter geht, => meine Ellbogen zusammenschnüren  

Dann hoffe ich, daß es bald wieder mit ner gemeinsamen Tour klappt 

Werde schon mal auf die Bestechungsgelder sparen 

PS: Sattel = 315g

Auf eine baldige Wiederholung 

PS_2: War gerade rechtzeitig zuhaus, gutes Timing, wurde schon erwartet


----------



## Yetibike (7. Juni 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Waren 4 h draussen,  es gab alles, nur keinen Regen.
> Der Regenradar wird von den Wanderern gesponsort. Damit die Radler sich nicht vor die Tür trauen.
> Steht in jedem Wanderforum.



Danke bei mir liegt die halbe Familie einschliesslich mir wegen Erkältung flach von meiner Seite aus hätt's auch regnen können


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2012)

Nachtrag:
Dieses Zitat bereitet mir Sorgen:
"..... Bergauf reagiert das Liteville 601 sehr antriebsneutral und lässt dich bequem jede Steigung überwinden....."


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Juni 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> "..... Bergauf reagiert das Liteville 601 sehr antriebsneutral und lässt dich bequem jede Steigung überwinden....."



... da bin ich jetzt aber auch gespannt! 
(die Kofferwaage zeigt schon mal unter 14 kg )


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. Juni 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> ... da bin ich jetzt aber auch gespannt!
> (die Kofferwaage zeigt schon mal unter 14 kg )



Hast Du noch irgendwelche Teile vergessen ???  
Ich hoffe doch sehr, sonst bekommst du in Zukunft die 50Kg Ausgleichsgewicht in den Rucksack.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2012)

wow, <14kg ist super!
Bin mal gespannt, was es wiegt, wenn es kompl. fertig ist.


----------



## le_maec (8. Juni 2012)

Suche fuer Samstag Mitfahrer. Will in der Gegend Teck/Lenninger Tal bissel biken.
Startpunkt flexibel. Bin selbst nicht ortskundig, also auch offen fuer andere Touren.
Singletraillastig sollte es halt schon werden.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Juni 2012)

le_maec schrieb:


> Suche fuer Samstag Mitfahrer. Will in der Gegend Teck/Lenninger Tal bissel biken.
> Startpunkt flexibel. Bin selbst nicht ortskundig, also auch offen fuer andere Touren.
> Singletraillastig sollte es halt schon werden.



LenningerTal ist mir morgen zu weit,hab morgen vormittag wider erwarten einiges zu tun.Wenn du möchtest,können wir uns *um 13 Uhr in Metzingen vor dem Bahnhof treffen* und im bzw.oberhalb vom Ermstal fahren.Gib in dem Fall aber bescheid,ansonsten kann es sein daß ich nicht am Bahnhof vorbei komme.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## chrisuu (9. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> LenningerTal ist mir morgen zu weit,hab morgen vormittag wider erwarten einiges zu tun.Wenn du möchtest,können wir uns *um 13 Uhr in Metzingen vor dem Bahnhof treffen* und im bzw.oberhalb vom Ermstal fahren.Gib in dem Fall aber bescheid,ansonsten kann es sein daß ich nicht am Bahnhof vorbei komme.
> 
> Gruß,Oli


 
 ich würde mich auch anschließen, falls was zusammengeht!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch anschließen, falls was zusammengeht!
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Hi Christoph,
dann aber eher um 13.45 Uhr bei dir bzw. 14 Uhr am Bahnhof,
Sonst könnte es mir zu knapp werden.Bin im Garten am werkeln (momentan Kaffeepause)


----------



## ZeroTobi (9. Juni 2012)

Hey, 
kann heut leider nicht, ich muss guide für die Rentner Truppe spielen
Fährt morgen auch jemand?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann heut leider nicht, ich muss guide für die Rentner Truppe spielen
> Fährt morgen auch jemand?
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Erzähl,ich bin auch Rentner!


----------



## Yetibike (9. Juni 2012)

Ich Fall weiterhin aus


----------



## ZeroTobi (9. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Erzähl,ich bin auch Rentner!



Oli des is nichts für dich, du bist schon zu fit dafür, sind fast nur auf Waldwegen mit 2m breite unterwegs. Ist halt viel Grundlagentraining.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2012)

Hätte nie zu träumen gewagt,daß ICH(!) ZU FIT für eine Tour bin.

Fahre dann halt weiter Touren,für die ich NICHT FIT GENUG bin


----------



## chrisuu (9. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hi Christoph,
> dann aber eher um 13.45 Uhr bei dir bzw. 14 Uhr am Bahnhof,
> Sonst könnte es mir zu knapp werden.Bin im Garten am werkeln (momentan Kaffeepause)



passt - bin auch noch am Gärtnern - bis gleich


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hi Christoph,
> dann aber eher um 13.45 Uhr bei dir bzw. *14 Uhr am Bahnhof,*
> Sonst könnte es mir zu knapp werden.Bin im Garten am werkeln (momentan Kaffeepause)



Falls jemand zum Bahnhof kommt,möge derjenige es in der nächsten halben Stunde kund tun,da wir ansonsten nicht zwingend dort vorbei kommen!

@Christoph:
Ok,bis gleich!


----------



## Eisenfahrer (9. Juni 2012)

Hier stand grober Unfug.
Memo an mich: lernen die Uhr zu lesen.

Reiner


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juni 2012)

für den ein- oder anderen vllt. interessant, super Schnapper dabei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9596561&postcount=4552

Price Drop bei CRC auf Komponenten
 alle 24 Stunden sinkt der Preis um 5%:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Offers.aspx?Offer=2


----------



## ZeroTobi (14. Juni 2012)

Hey,

kommt wer am Samstag morgen mit auf eine "Donnerstag Feierabendrunde" start würde ich auf 10 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf setzen.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (15. Juni 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kommt wer am Samstag morgen mit auf eine "Donnerstag Feierabendrunde" start würde ich auf 10 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf setzen.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Fährst Du nicht am Mittwoch mit den Rentnern? Das Tempo käme mir natürlich entgegen   , die Waldautobahnen eher weniger. Hätte prinzipiell schon Interesse. km/Dauer 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ZeroTobi (15. Juni 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Fährst Du nicht am Mittwoch mit den Rentnern? Das Tempo käme mir natürlich entgegen   , die Waldautobahnen eher weniger. Hätte prinzipiell schon Interesse. km/Dauer
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Hey Christoph,

mittwochs ist natürlich die Rentner Runde, des gestern war ja mit Michi. 
km hätte ich so auf 40-50 gesetzt mit ca 1000 hm zeitlich müssts in 3- 3,5 stunden möglich sein  

Besteht noch interesse oder bin ich schon wieder zu schnell unterwegs für dich

Grüße Tobi


----------



## bubutz2000 (15. Juni 2012)

War heute mit Ride-on-Chris und Damage unterwegs 
Jemand morgen Lust auf lockeres Ausrollen, aber nicht vor 14:00 Uhr?
Muß erst noch meine Frondienste ableisten 

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Juni 2012)

Ich sag nur,
der Mann ist nicht tot zu kriegen. 
Will der morgen schon wieder auf's Rad 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (16. Juni 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> War heute mit Ride-on-Chris und Damage unterwegs
> Jemand morgen Lust auf lockeres Ausrollen, aber nicht vor 14:00 Uhr?
> Muß erst noch meine Frondienste ableisten
> 
> ...



Hallo Stephan, meld mich aus dem Lazarett, leider seit unserer letztn Tour immer noch in Behandlung, z.Z. Mit Antibiotika

Hoffe auf nächste Woche 

Gruß oli


----------



## chrisuu (16. Juni 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Christoph,
> 
> mittwochs ist natürlich die Rentner Runde, des gestern war ja mit Michi.
> km hätte ich so auf 40-50 gesetzt mit ca 1000 hm zeitlich müssts in 3- 3,5 stunden möglich sein
> ...


 
Bin dabei, übernehme den Rentnerjob.  
Bis gleich, Christoph


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> War heute mit Ride-on-Chris und Damage unterwegs
> Jemand morgen Lust auf lockeres Ausrollen, aber nicht vor 14:00 Uhr?
> Muß erst noch meine Frondienste ableisten
> 
> ...




Frondienste leistete ich bis eben auch  




Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich sag nur,
> der Mann ist nicht tot zu kriegen.
> Will der morgen schon wieder auf's Rad
> 
> ...



ich sag nur: Samstag, 28°, 20% und bubutz fährt immer noch  


Ja, war ne supergeile Runde gestern......wie immer!!!!!   

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## scalpel3 (23. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen, geht jemand Heute eine Runde fahren?


----------



## OnkelZed (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Kinners, ist der Rentnerclub morgen wieder unterwegs?  Würde mich gerne wieder mal anschließen!

Greetz
Edgar


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Juni 2012)

Gurgel und ich würden gerne morgen `ne Runde im Bike-Park Unterensingen drehen und das würden wir gerne mit `ner kleinen Tour verbinden. Kann uns jemand ein paar Trails in der Nähe von Unterensingen zeigen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Juni 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Gurgel und ich würden gerne morgen `ne Runde im Bike-Park Unterensingen drehen und das würden wir gerne mit `ner kleinen Tour verbinden. Kann uns jemand ein paar Trails in der Nähe von Unterensingen zeigen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Sorry,habe Magen/Darm und hänge die meiste Zeit mit diversen Körperöffnungen über der Schüssel:kotz:


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Juni 2012)

Schade, gute Besserung!
Gurgel und ich fahren aber mit Sicherheit mal wieder nach Unterensingen, dort zu fahren macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Gurgel (24. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Sorry,habe Magen/Darm und hänge die meiste Zeit mit diversen Körperöffnungen über der Schüssel:kotz:


 
Zuviel Information.. trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## chrisuu (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schaut´s am Samstag mit einer Tour aus - soll heiß werden!     Übernehme gerne wieder den "Bremser-Job"!  

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. Juni 2012)

Hey,

bin das ganze WE unterwegs, bin also nich dabei.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (28. Juni 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schaut´s am Samstag mit einer Tour aus - soll heiß werden!  Übernehme gerne wieder den "Bremser-Job"!
> 
> Gruß Christoph


 

Bremserjob nicht frei


----------



## bubutz2000 (28. Juni 2012)

würde die Nachhut machen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Juni 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Bremserjob nicht frei



Woher weißt du,daß ich auch dabei bin


----------



## Yetibike (29. Juni 2012)

Wird scho etwas eng da hinten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2012)

Dass immer die klein, dünn und schwächlichen die Nachhut machen müssen...


----------



## chrisuu (29. Juni 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wird scho etwas eng da hinten:



....wird ja vielversprechend: 3 Bremser + Nachhut!  da müssen wir wohl Hölzchen ziehen, wer "Erstbremser" wird - mir fällt da gerade noch was ein:

*Stellenausschreibung: Suchen Windschattenspender für anspruchslose, flache Kurzausfahrt*; *Kondition und Technik nicht sonderlich erforderlich*


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Juni 2012)

Wann bremsen wir denn los,14 Uhr wie immer? 
Wegen mir können wir auch ne Stunde früher.


----------



## Yetibike (29. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wann bremsen wir denn los,14 Uhr wie immer?
> Wegen mir können wir auch ne Stunde früher.



13Uhr wird mir zu knapp, eher 14Uhr, kannst ja schon ne Stunde deine Bremsen warmglühen lassen


----------



## bubutz2000 (29. Juni 2012)

Also 14:00 Uhr Metzingen Hbf - mit schleifender Bremse...

Bis dann!


----------



## alböhi (30. Juni 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ....wird ja vielversprechend: 3 Bremser + Nachhut!  da müssen wir wohl Hölzchen ziehen, wer "Erstbremser" wird - mir fällt da gerade noch was ein:
> 
> *Stellenausschreibung: Suchen Windschattenspender für anspruchslose, flache Kurzausfahrt*; *Kondition und Technik nicht sonderlich erforderlich*



meine rede: hinternherfahren - bewerbungen bitte nur mit bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (30. Juni 2012)

Was ist das auf dem Foto? Ein 14-jähriger Bub mit Frauenklamotten und langen Haaren?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Juni 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Was ist das auf dem Foto? Ein 14-jähriger Bub mit Frauenklamotten und langen Haaren?



Marc, bist du das wirklich oder hat Doro deinen 
Account gekapert?? 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Wenn meine Frau nicht neben mir stünde, 
könnte ich noch etwas mehr ins Detail gehen


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Juni 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Marc, bist du das wirklich oder hat Doro deinen
> Account gekapert??
> 
> Ride on
> ...




Wieso sollt´ sie sowas schreiben? Ich bin nicht mehr mit ihr zusammen, sie war mir zu dünn.
Deswegen fahrt Ihr auch so gerne hinter Tobi her, von der Haarfarbe und -länge mal abgesehen, seh´ ich da `ne verblüffende Ähnlichkeit. Männer-Lycraklamotten for the Mülltonne!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juni 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> 13Uhr wird mir zu knapp, eher 14Uhr, kannst ja schon ne Stunde deine Bremsen warmglühen lassen



13.30 bei mir,13.45 bei Christoph.
Ich werd mich heute vorzeitig ausklinken,sollte um 17 Uhr wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Yetibike (30. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 13.30 bei mir,13.45 bei Christoph.
> Ich werd mich heute vorzeitig ausklinken,sollte um 17 Uhr wieder daheim sein.



Meld mich ab fahr meine Tochter ins Krankenhaus


oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich nix schlimmes?


----------



## Yetibike (30. Juni 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nix schlimmes?



Wie man es sieht, Blindarm at freewilly


----------



## bubutz2000 (30. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juli 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung



Selbstverständlich auch von mir!


----------



## Yetibike (4. Juli 2012)

Danke allen, soweit war´s ja auch dann schnell erledigt. Meine Frage am Samstag an den Arzt um 14:06 Uhr bis wann wir sie den operiert....(ich dachte na heut abend oder am Sonntag)

Die Antwort, na in 10 min kommt der Narkosearzt aus dem OP hoch, ja dann....äh.... na so um 15 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. Juli 2012)

ui, das ging ja hurtig...


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wenn mal wieder mehr Stabilität ins Wochenendwetter einkehrt, würd ich gern mal wieder ne Runde um Bad Urach drehen  nach Jahren wieder nen Besuch abstatten. Jemand Lust mitzufahren?

Grüße aus dem Süden
Henrik


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juli 2012)

....bitte Spots ausm Post nehmen 

btw: Cooler Nick


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. Juli 2012)

na man muss doch ne Ansage machen, wo`s hingeht, damit die Leute Interesse bekommen oder keine falschen Erwartungen haben


----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2012)

Hey Hendrik,
gerne revanchieren wir uns und nehmen Dich freitags ab 17:30 Uhr mit.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> na man muss doch ne Ansage machen, wo`s hingeht, damit die Leute Interesse bekommen oder keine falschen Erwartungen haben



...da hast du auch wieder recht...man, jetzt ist mein Interesse geweckt


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Juli 2012)

Hi Michael, danke fürs Angebot, aber Freitag ist meist schwierig, muss halt meistens Arbeiten und bis Urach fahr ich wohl über 1 1/2 Std. Also wirds bei mir meist nur Samstag/Sonntag gehen.

Ich hoff jetzt mal auf ein stabileres WE am nächsten WE - vielleicht wirds ja da was.

Grüße Henrik (ohne d)


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2012)

Danke Chris für die mega-geile Tour gestern!
Ich stank noch nach Adrenalin, als ich heimkam 

War wirklich tip top, alles dabei was mein Herz begehrt 

@bubutz: hab wieder Streifen und ne "offene Freiburg-Blase"  , du weißt ja, was das heißt  

Hier noch ein voll stylischer Sprung von Chris an einem megageilen Spot:
(hab wieder einwenig retuschiert u.a. auch wg. der neuen Gesichtserkennung  )




edith: Den Windschatten hab ich natürlich noch gekriegt (und genossen)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2012)

Na, so gut war der Sprung auch nicht.  

Aber hast ja ein wenig retuschiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (11. Juli 2012)

Chris in weiß auf weißem Hintergrund.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2012)

Die Farbe finde ich auch etwas unglücklich gewählt. 
Vor allem mein weißes Bike kommt nicht so gut zur Geltung. 

Ich hoffe auf unserer Wallistour nächste Woche weniger weiß sehen zu müssen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Die Farbe finde ich auch etwas unglücklich gewählt.
> Vor allem mein weißes Bike kommt nicht so gut zur Geltung.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf unserer Wallistour nächste Woche weniger weiß sehen zu müssen.
> ...



Ja, die Farbe wird nächstes mal geändert 

zum Weiß:

Zermatt sieht gut aus


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2012)

Auf dein Wettervorhersage habe ich gewartet 

Nur habe ich mich gestern nicht getraut zu fragen 

Euch hier ne schöne Woche und gute Trails.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2012)

haha, hättest ruhig fragen können, der Weinkrampf hätte mich nicht umgebracht 

Es sei Euch gegönnt!!! 

Werde euch am Fr noch genauere Daten liefern können, mit sämtlichen Quellen abgeglichen, die einigermaßen verlässlich sind und relativ gut hinhauen


----------



## chrisuu (14. Juli 2012)

Aufruf an alle Schönwetterbiker:  was geht heute? Keiner da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juli 2012)

Habe wg.Umbauarbeiten im Moment kein fahrbereites Bike.

Außerdem muß ich heute mittag zur Hundeschule.Also der Hund,nicht ich


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Habe wg.Umbauarbeiten im Moment kein fahrbereites Bike.
> 
> Außerdem muß ich heute mittag zur Hundeschule.Also der Hund,nicht ich



Das umbauen machst Du doch sonst während der Tour?


Und ich bin da, bisher zumindest


----------



## allerbeschde (14. Juli 2012)

Hey Christoph bis wann bisch denn so weit mit deinem Garten ?
Nicht das de wieder en stresssss komsch !
Vorschlag 13 uhr metzing
Gruß Michel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juli 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> *Das umbauen machst Du doch sonst während der Tour?
> *
> 
> Und ich bin da, bisher zumindest



Du "Schofseggl",
ich meine größere Umbauten (Laufräder,evtl. auch Gabel).


----------



## chrisuu (14. Juli 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Christoph bis wann bisch denn so weit mit deinem Garten ?



-> falsche Frage! Mit meinem Garten bin ich bis ca. 2014 soweit 

Oli kommt gegen 13:30 zu mir, d.h. 13:45 Bahnhof !


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Du "Schofseggl",
> ich meine größere Umbauten (Laufräder,evtl. auch Gabel).



Mein ich doch auch


Laufrad Speichen spannen und zentrieren, Gabel einstellen inklusive Luftdruck


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juli 2012)

Da es noch zu wenig regnet verschiebt sich der Treff um 30 min.


P.s. Wo bleibt den unser Freund trailrakete?



Übrigens kenn ich niemand der jemals mit seinem Garten fertig wurde


Ausser betoniert und grün angestrichen


----------



## chrisuu (14. Juli 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Da es noch zu wenig regnet verschiebt sich der Treff um 30 min.


  ...mindestens! 

Michel, bisch dabei?


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da je nachdem, welchem Wetterdienst man folgt, die Prognose für Freitag, Samstag günstig ist, würde ich gerne einen Besuch in Bad Urach mit seinen Highlights ins Auge fassen (21.07) und mich über nen gemeinsamen Trailride sehr freuen - vorausgesetzt es kommt auch so, dass es Freitag/Samstag nicht geregnet hat.

Grüßle vom wr


----------



## ZeroTobi (18. Juli 2012)

Hey,

würde am Samstag morgen ne Wiedereingliederrungstour für mich machen, mittags bin ich auf nem Geburtstag. 
Ist wer dabei?

Grüße Tobi

PS. Ich nehm auch das Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Juli 2012)

also wenns Wetter so bleibt, fahren wir in Bad Urach - Oli, Ingmar wollen mit. Wird aber rauf wie runter keine Wiedereingliederungstour


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würde am Samstag morgen ne Wiedereingliederrungstour für mich machen, mittags bin ich auf nem Geburtstag.
> Ist wer dabei?
> ...





weisser_rausch schrieb:


> also wenns Wetter so bleibt, fahren wir in Bad Urach - Oli, Ingmar wollen mit. Wird aber rauf wie runter keine Wiedereingliederungstour



Das lässt sich doch sicher unter einen Hut bringen.(Wiedereingliederung ist Tobis Synonym für "Ich stampfe euch fahrtechnisch und konditionell in Grund und Boden")

10 Uhr oder 11 Uhr Parkplatz Wasserfall,was haltet ihr davon?

Ich werde  mit dem Auto nach Urach anreisen in der Hoffnung,daß ich dann  nicht ganz so extrem abkacke wie letztes mal...


----------



## Volle the Guide (20. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 10 Uhr oder 11 Uhr Parkplatz Wasserfall,was haltet ihr davon?



Da wär ich doch glatt mal wieder mit. Mein Startpunkt liegt um die Zeit aber etwas südwestlich von Urach.....

Vielleicht klappt's bei mir ja auch mal vor dem nächsten Winterpokal wieder.....


----------



## Bube (20. Juli 2012)

Der Volle auf Wiedereingliederungstortour....


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Juli 2012)

also bei mir würde so 11:00 gut sein, da ich ne Anfahrt von ca. 1  3/4 Std. habe laut Routenplaner. Deshalb komm ich auch unter der Voraussetzung, das Wetter passt, denn ich will net so lange im Auto sitzen, um dann nur rumzurutschen und nicht die Highlights nicht fahren zu können bzw. es an der Nässe scheitert.

CU wr


----------



## ZeroTobi (20. Juli 2012)

Hey,

11 Uhr is mir definitiv zu spät. Wer alles zu ner Wake-Up-Runde lust hat kann sich um 8.30 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf anschliesen.

Grüße Tobi

PS. bin gerade wirklich nich fit, kann grad so mit den Rentnern mithalten


----------



## Yetibike (20. Juli 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 11 Uhr is mir definitiv zu spät. Wer alles zu ner Wake-Up-Runde lust hat kann sich um 8.30 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf anschliesen.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber WIR sind ( leider noch ) keine Rentner


----------



## weisser_rausch (20. Juli 2012)

also in anbetracht der aktuellen Wetterlage - davon ausgehend, dass es gerade in der Region regnet, wird das morgen wohl nix-verschieben wir`s lieber auf nächstes WE-soll ja stabilere Wetterlage kommen.

cu wr


----------



## Dude5882 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Oli und ich fahren morgen um 11 Uhr ab Parkplatz Urach/Wasserfall eine Runde.

Nach dem Wetter schauen wir morgen nochmal und entscheiden kurzfristig.

Wer sich anschließen will ist herzlich willkommen.

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juli 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Oli und ich fahren morgen um 11 Uhr ab Parkplatz Urach/Wasserfall eine Runde.
> 
> ...



Draußen ist noch alles naß,ich denke wir lassen es heute


----------



## ZeroTobi (21. Juli 2012)

Hey ihr Schönwetterbiker und Mämmer,

jemand lust morgen auf ne Runde Grundlagentraining? 
Ne Wiedereingliederungstour ohne sich irgendwo eingliedern zu können macht nich so richtig spaß

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juli 2012)

@Tobi:Wann und wo?


----------



## ZeroTobi (21. Juli 2012)

Hey,

um 14.30 am Metzimger Hbf, von oben her sollte es trocken bleiben.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (22. Juli 2012)

Hey fremder wie siehts nächste woche Abends aus ?
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. Juli 2012)

Hey,

sieht gut aus.

@ Oli komsch mit?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sieht gut aus.
> 
> ...



dabei


----------



## jonibeck (26. Juli 2012)

Werde bis in 60 Minuten ab Urach zu ner Tour aufbrechen. Fallls jemand spontan mit will, bin ich bis in 30 Minuten noch per PM erreichbar...


----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Oli & Co.:
was sagen denn die Wettergötter fürs kommende WE für die Region Urach?

Grüße vom wr


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Juli 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Oli & Co.:
> was sagen denn die Wettergötter fürs kommende WE für die Region Urach?
> 
> Grüße vom wr



Genau so besch...eiden wie letzten Samstag
Wobei es wirklich sehr schnell abtrocknet.Wir waren am Sonntag unterwegs,war bis auf einige Passagen erstaunlich trocken(dafür,daß es einen Tag vorher wie aus Kübeln geschüttet hatte) .


----------



## ZeroTobi (26. Juli 2012)

Hey,

also ich geh am Sa. morgen wieder ne Wake-Up Runde drehen. 
Start um 8 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.
Hätte auch schon ne Tour im Kopf, ca. 60-70 km und ca 1400 hm Trailanteil eher gering, müsste in 4h machbar sein 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Bube (27. Juli 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> ..., müsste in 4h machbar sein...



Ohhh, ne Wiedereingliederungstour


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde es morgen wagen,eine Runde zu drehen(natürlich nicht um 8 Uhr morgens und mit einem eher größeren Trailanteil) Wer noch?


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Juli 2012)

eher mehr Trailanteil klingt besser als eher weniger Trailanteil. Wäre dabei, aber erst nach dem Mittag.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Juli 2012)

Ja ja, die samstäglichen Frondienste. 
Das kennt der Jung halt noch nicht
und kann deswegen früh los.

@Stephan, hatte Glück, niemand war zu Hause und
ich konnte unter der Dusche erstmal das rote Zeugs abwaschen. 
Sieht man jetzt (fast) nichts mehr 

Da bei mir die Frohendienste das ganze WE dauern euch mal viel Spaß.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## ZeroTobi (27. Juli 2012)

Hey, 
die Startzeit wird um 1 Stunde verschoben, also 9 Uhr.
Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (28. Juli 2012)

Wäre auch mal wieder dabei, aber erst am Nachmittag


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. Juli 2012)

-


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Juli 2012)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Wäre auch mal wieder dabei, aber erst am Nachmittag



Wirds besser oder wirds nicht besser?

Vorschlag:

*14 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen,mit der Option kurzfristig(st) abzusagen*


----------



## bucki08 (28. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungs, ich klinke mich für heute aus, bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2012)

Hat morgen, Donnerstag, tagsüber wer lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. August 2012)

Hey,

würde am Sa. Mittag um 14 Uhr am Bahnhof zu ner Tour ala Donnerstags Feierabendrunde aufbrechen.
Kommt jemand mit?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. August 2012)

Hallo Oli und Co.:
Na wie ist die Lage rund um Bad Urach? Lohnt sich morgen ne Runde?

Grüße vom wr


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. August 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würde am Sa. Mittag um 14 Uhr am Bahnhof zu ner Tour ala Donnerstags Feierabendrunde aufbrechen.
> Kommt jemand mit?
> ...





weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Hallo Oli und Co.:
> Na wie ist die Lage rund um Bad Urach? Lohnt sich morgen ne Runde?
> 
> Grüße vom wr



13.15/13.30 Uhr wäre eine gute Startzeit ab Metzingen,dann könnten wir(relativ) locker um 14.30 Uhr am Wanderheim Eninger Weide sein und mit den DIMB´lern eine Runde drehen...


----------



## bucki08 (4. August 2012)

Hi Jungs,geh heute auch mit,Uhrzeit ist mir wurst.

Gruß Thomas

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. August 2012)

Also:
Henrik und Ich kommen direkt zum Wanderheim Eninger Weide und starten von dort mit einem Teil der DIMB´ler(konditionell u.fahrtechnisch eher Einsteiger).Später werden wir uns von der Gruppe trennen und die ein oder andere Herausforderung unter die Stollenreifen nehmen.

Wir werden ca. 14 Uhr/14.15 Uhr am Wanderheim sein.
Wer Lust hat darf gerne mit kommen!

Gruß,Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. August 2012)

Hey,

starte jetzt um 13.30. Wird dann ne knackige runde geben Fahrzeit ca 3 Stunden, 50 km und ca. 1200 hm.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (4. August 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> starte jetzt um 13.30. Wird dann ne knackige runde geben Fahrzeit ca 3 Stunden, 50 km und ca. 1200 hm.
> 
> Grüße Tobi


 

 ich wäre ja dabei, wenn Du mich mitnimmst!?!? nur die 3 Stunden kann ich Dir nicht versprechen! 

Mach mich jetzt fertig, wird eh schon knapp.     Bis gleich!


----------



## Nerverider (9. August 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Oh sorry, Posten ging wohl vorher bei mir schief, die Tour ist Wetterbedingt verschoben, da es wohl immer noch in Oberstdorf leicht regnet, ist die Abfahrt dann auch nicht so prickelnd
> 
> Ein ander mal



Diesen Samstag fahren wir ins Allgäu auf den Stuiben und den Mittagberg bei Immenstadt. Ist eine schöne Tour mit einer technischen und einer flowigen Abfahrt. Höhenmeter dürften es an die 1600 sein, Kilometer vielleicht 25.

Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit. Wenn sich jemand anschliessen möchte, einfach schreiben. Das Wetter soll ja gut werden 

Flo


----------



## Yetibike (10. August 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag fahren wir ins Allgäu auf den Stuiben und den Mittagberg bei Immenstadt. Ist eine schöne Tour mit einer technischen und einer flowigen Abfahrt. Höhenmeter dürften es an die 1600 sein, Kilometer vielleicht 25.
> 
> Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit. Wenn sich jemand anschliessen möchte, einfach schreiben. Das Wetter soll ja gut werden
> 
> Flo


 

Servus, ich fall aus. Hab durch nen Holzspann nen dicken Finger der muß wohl heut erst mal rausgemacht werden

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. August 2012)

Morgen wäre ebenfalls ein idealer Tag für eine Tagestour im Allgäu.
jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerverider (17. August 2012)

Wäre gerne mit, habe aber für morgen schon eine Urachrunde ausgemacht.
Sind zu viert.

Wenn uns jemand begleiten möchte, gerne. Starten um 09:30 an der Kelter in Metzingen/Neuhausen. Mal schauen, wieviele Sehenswürdigkeiten wir morgen schaffen bei den Temperaturen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. August 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Wäre gerne mit, habe aber für morgen schon eine Urachrunde ausgemacht.
> Sind zu viert.
> 
> Wenn uns jemand begleiten möchte, gerne. Starten um 09:30 an der Kelter in Metzingen/Neuhausen. Mal schauen, wieviele Sehenswürdigkeiten wir morgen schaffen bei den Temperaturen



Allgäu rennt ja nicht weg,war ein spontaner Einfall!

Ich komme gerne mit zur Urachrunde und bin pünktlich an der Kelter

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Nerverider (17. August 2012)

Super Sach
Google spuckt als Straßenadresse die Kelternstraße 39 aus. Direkt am Bahnübergang und Restaurant Rebstöckle. Nur dass wir die gleiche Kelter meinen, gibt ja glaube ich mehrere 
Ich halte meine Mitfahrer an pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. August 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Super Sach
> Google spuckt als Straßenadresse die Kelternstraße 39 aus. Direkt am Bahnübergang und Restaurant Rebstöckle. Nur dass wir die gleiche Kelter meinen, gibt ja glaube ich mehrere
> Ich halte meine Mitfahrer an pünktlich zu sein.



Jo,passt schon.Ist die einzige Kelter,die ICH in Neuhausen kenne(k.A. ob es da auch mehrere hat)

bis Morgen!


----------



## bucki08 (17. August 2012)

Ich würde auch mitkommen

Gruß Thomas

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yetibike (17. August 2012)

9:30

Wenn ich rechtzeitig wach werd komm ich mit.

8:45 bei Dir Oli?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. August 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> 8:45 bei Dir Oli?


----------



## Sarrois (17. August 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Ich halte meine Mitfahrer an pünktlich zu sein.



Vergiss es der Rentner muss morgen erst ausschlafen und Du weißt die haben es nedd so mit Pünktlichkeit.


----------



## Nerverider (22. August 2012)

Hier sind die Bilder vom letzten Samstag zu finden 

Grüße, Flo


----------



## Dude5882 (23. August 2012)

Biker dieser Welt vereinigt Euch ;-)  Beim nächsten gemeinsamen Austritt der Ossis und Nuertis will ich aber mit! Viele Grüße, Ingmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (23. August 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Biker dieser Welt vereinigt Euch ;-) Beim nächsten gemeinsamen Austritt der Ossis und Nuertis will ich aber mit! Viele Grüße, Ingmar


 
Oww8 mei Froind


----------



## Schtiereo (23. August 2012)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Biker dieser Welt vereinigt Euch ;-)  Beim nächsten gemeinsamen Austritt der Ossis und Nuertis will ich aber mit! Viele Grüße, Ingmar



Darfst aber nur mit, wenn Du dich wieder öfters inklusive deiner Waschtrommel vom Sofa runterquälst.


----------



## McFussel (26. August 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Hier sind die Bilder vom letzten Samstag zu finden
> 
> Grüße, Flo



Ich liebe diesen Trail!


----------



## Yetibike (27. August 2012)

Plan für Morgen früh eine Tour mit ü 1200m, über einige Albaufstiege.

Tempo entsprechend langsam, man sollte viel Zeit mitbringen.

Wer Lust Zeit hat kann sich gern anschließen



Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. August 2012)

Habe extra Urlaub dafür genommen! 
Bin dabei.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (27. August 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe extra Urlaub dafür genommen!
> Bin dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> ...





Sehr schön, 10 Uhr in 
Riederich am Kreisel?!


----------



## damage0099 (27. August 2012)

alle haben sie Urlaub


----------



## Bube (27. August 2012)

Und dann auch noch in Riederich Treffpunkt


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. August 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> alle haben sie Urlaub



hey Damage, mit dem Benutzerbild erkennt man Dich ja gar nicht. Hast gleich Dein neues T-Shirt verarbeitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (27. August 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sehr schön, 10 Uhr in
> Riederich am Kreisel?!



Geht klar. Was wäre das passende Gerät bzw. wie wird die Strecke beschaffen sein?


----------



## Yetibike (27. August 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> hey Damage, mit dem Benutzerbild erkennt man Dich ja gar nicht. Hast gleich Dein neues T-Shirt verarbeitet...



Da glaub ich den zweiten von links hab ich auch schon auf dem Rad gesehen.

Für Dich das 601, dann komm ich vielleicht mit dem 29er einigermaßen hinterher

P.s. Wär Euch eh zu langsam.....wir winken auch bei, vorbei fahren


----------



## damage0099 (27. August 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> hey Damage, mit dem Benutzerbild erkennt man Dich ja gar nicht. Hast gleich Dein neues T-Shirt verarbeitet...







Yetibike schrieb:


> Da glaub ich den zweiten von links hab ich auch schon auf dem Rad gesehen.



Ja, das stimmt 
Hast mich schon ne Weile nimmer gesehn, könnte 1 Stufe vorgerückt sein


----------



## flowbike (27. August 2012)

wo ist denn riederich?


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. August 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> wo ist denn riederich?



direkt um den (größten) Kreisverkehr (Deutschlands) drumrum.


----------



## Yetibike (27. August 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> wo ist denn riederich?



Ortschaft vor Metzingen, ortsmittig der Kreisel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. August 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> wo ist denn riederich?



In Navi eingeben: "Zentrum der Lust"


----------



## chrisuu (1. September 2012)

nachdem´s morgen etwas besser werden soll - hat jemand vor morgen eine Tour zu fahren? 

ich wäre dabei - Zeit egal, nur nicht zu früh, d.h. so ab 10.30 / 11 Uhr in Metzingen!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. September 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> nachdem´s morgen etwas besser werden soll - hat jemand vor morgen eine Tour zu fahren?
> 
> ich wäre dabei - Zeit egal, nur nicht zu früh, d.h. so ab 10.30 / 11 Uhr in Metzingen!



11 Uhr bei dir(falls es nicht regnet)?


----------



## chrisuu (1. September 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 11 Uhr bei dir(falls es nicht regnet)?


 
 -> falls es von oben trocken ist!


----------



## chrisuu (7. September 2012)

was geht am Samstag oder Sonntag?       Sind alle im Urlaub?  
Viel besseres Wetter als kommendes Wochenende werden wir vielleicht nicht mehr bekommen, also wer fährt mit?


----------



## Yetibike (8. September 2012)

Da ich grad mim 29er fahren muss/darf werd ich wohl eher eine entsprechende 29er Runde einlegen. Heißt Trailanteil wenn dann eher leicht

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (14. September 2012)

Hey,

kommt morgen jemand mit in richtung Teck oder Lichtenstein?
Start um 13 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. September 2012)

Ich kann nur am Sonntag.Falls da jemand was vor hat,würde ich mich evtl.dran hängen.


----------



## ZeroTobi (15. September 2012)

Hey,

werde mir vorbehalten, die Tour heute kurzfristig aufgrund des Wetters (spätestens bis um 12.30 Uhr) abzusagen.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Bube (15. September 2012)

Chicka... Es hat aufgehört zu Regnen, gleich kommt die Sonne raus, es sieht wieder so aus:
Hier

 und die Urlaubs-Wanderer sind wieder fort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (15. September 2012)

Hey,

gehe heut mittag nicht fahren.  @Bube bei dem Matsch muss ich nur wieder so viel putzen, und das bei meiner Putzallergie

Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (15. September 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> gehe heut mittag nicht fahren.  @_Bube_ bei dem Matsch muss ich nur wieder so viel putzen, und das bei meiner Putzallergie
> 
> Grüße Tobi





Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich kann nur am Sonntag.Falls da jemand was vor hat,würde ich mich evtl.dran hängen.




Ich würde auch eher morgen fahren - vielleicht geht ja mit dem RT-Forum zusammen was !?!?


----------



## momo_2000 (20. September 2012)

Hallo Metzinger/Uracher Biker,

bin derzeit beruflich in Metzingen und suche deshalb nette Mitfahrer für gemeinsame Touren

hat heute abend jemand lust auf eine kleine feierabend runde?
abfahrt so gegen 18uhr in reutlingen oder metzingen

Gruß Momo (weibliche Verstärkung!)


----------



## scalpel3 (20. September 2012)

Hi ich würde gerne mitfahren. 18:00 schaffe ich allerdings nicht. 18:30 sollte ich jedoch schaffen. Ist das schon zu spät? Ich denke es wird gegen 20:15 dunkel.


----------



## momo_2000 (20. September 2012)

hey scalpel

ok, dann treffen wir uns 18:30, ich kann dir ja schon etwas entgegen radeln wenn sagst wohin ;-)

ich werd auf jeden fall ne lampe mitnehmen, man weiß ja nie...

gruß momo


----------



## scalpel3 (20. September 2012)

Super klingt gut. Ich wohne in Riederich. Falls du weißt wo das ist können wir einen Treffpunkt dort ausmachen. Ansonsten können wir uns auch in Metzingen am Bahnhof treffen.



momo_2000 schrieb:


> hey scalpel
> 
> ok, dann treffen wir uns 18:30, ich kann dir ja schon etwas entgegen radeln wenn sagst wohin ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## momo_2000 (20. September 2012)

wenn es ab riederich bereits direkt in trail geht dann können wir uns dort treffen wenn mir einen markanten punkt bzw straße nennst, wenn wir eh über metzingen fahren müssen um ins unterholz zu kommen dann treffen wir uns am bhf in metzingen


----------



## scalpel3 (20. September 2012)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> wenn es ab riederich bereits direkt in trail geht dann können wir uns dort treffen wenn mir einen markanten punkt bzw straße nennst, wenn wir eh über metzingen fahren müssen um ins unterholz zu kommen dann treffen wir uns am bhf in metzingen


 
Nein da geht es leider nicht direkt ins Unterholz. Ich komme zum Bahnhof. Bis später.


----------



## momo_2000 (20. September 2012)

ok 18:30 am bhf metzingen

hab dir ne pn geschickt

bis später, momo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (21. September 2012)

Hey,

da das Wetter morgen eher bescheiden werden soll, würde ich am Sonntag ne runde richtung Teck oder Lichtenstein machen, Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Grüße Tobi

PS: Wenns vom Wetter her morgen Abend gut ist werde ich da auch ne Runde drehen, wer will kann auch gerne mitkommen.


----------



## bucki08 (21. September 2012)

Hey Tobi,

am Sonntag wäre ich vermtlich auch am Start.

Näheres können wir ja noch ausmachen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 2markt (22. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche 
Abfahrten bzw. Trails mit vielen Serpentinen,(dürfen auch schwer sein) lang genug für eine Tagestour in eurer Gegend.
 Bergauf sollte es bevorzugt durch den Wald oder über Teerwege gehen.
 GPS Daten wären super.


 Gruß


 Aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. September 2012)

Mal völlig offtopic:

Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Bauunternehmen(hoch/tief) hier in der Gegend?
Ich hätte ein paar Sachen am Haus zu machen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. September 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Mal völlig offtopic:
> 
> Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Bauunternehmen(hoch/tief) hier in der Gegend?
> Ich hätte ein paar Sachen am Haus zu machen.
> ...



Wetzel, Bempflingen


----------



## Yetibike (26. September 2012)

Danke, such auch grad



Gruß

oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (26. September 2012)

http://www.tmbau.eu/  Riederich


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. September 2012)

Danke erst mal!


----------



## scalpel3 (28. September 2012)

Hi hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde heute Abend? Abfahrt gegen 17:00 Uhr in Metzingen oder Riederich?


----------



## Yetibike (29. September 2012)

Da sich Termine auf morgen verschoben haben werd ich wohl heute Nachmittag eine Runde drehen

Gruss oli


----------



## McFussel (29. September 2012)

Sers,

Wuerd gern mal wieder die kniffeligen Sachen rund um Metzingen und Urach machen....is wer am Start???

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## McFussel (30. September 2012)

Da ich leider die andere Gruppe verpasst hab, werde ich 14:30 in Urach am Minigolf starten - wenn jemand Lust hat.....


----------



## McFussel (1. Oktober 2012)

Fand es gestern sehr traurig zu sehen, wie die Trails um Urach ausschaun! 

Scheint so, als muss jede Spitzkehre eine Abkürzung benötigen und als kennen Bremsen nur Vollgas oder Vollbremsung...wenn das da so weitergeht, werden die Trails bald zu sein - und ich muss gestehen dann zu Recht!


----------



## Bube (1. Oktober 2012)

War am Samstag dort... und bin gleicher Meinung.


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. Oktober 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Fand es gestern sehr traurig zu sehen, wie die Trails um Urach ausschaun!
> 
> Scheint so, als muss jede Spitzkehre eine Abkürzung benötigen und als kennen Bremsen nur Vollgas oder Vollbremsung...wenn das da so weitergeht, werden die Trails bald zu sein - und ich muss gestehen dann zu Recht!



Hey,

freut mich, wenn andere Mountainbiker das genau so sehen wie ich. Ebenfalls gestern einige neu Abkürzungen und massive Bremsspuren/rinnen gesehen. Ist ja nicht so, dass es nur auf einem Trail ist, sondern es zieht sich das ganze Tal bis nach BU und weiter hoch. Das ganze ist erst so richtig in den letzten 3 Monaten entstanden, zuvor war alles ok.

*Leute hört auf, mit Vollgas auf ne Spitzkehre zuzufahren und auf den letzten 3 Metern ne Bremsspur mit blockierendem Hinterrad zu ziehen. Oder 5 Meter vor der Spitzkehre einfach Abzukürzen. Damit tut ihr euch und allen anderen letztenendes auch keinen Gefallen wenn die Trails dann voll ganz dicht sind.
* 
Grüße vom verärgerten Tobi

PS. Hat wer Lust am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Yetibike (1. Oktober 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> freut mich, wenn andere Mountainbiker das genau so sehen wie ich. Ebenfalls gestern einige neu Abkürzungen und massive Bremsspuren/rinnen gesehen. Ist ja nicht so, dass es nur auf einem Trail ist, sondern es zieht sich das ganze Tal bis nach BU und weiter hoch. Das ganze ist erst so richtig in den letzten 3 Monaten entstanden, zuvor war alles ok.
> 
> ...



Das mit den drei Monaten stimmt nicht ganz, ich würd sagen da sind schon das ganze Jahr über ein paar Ars......er unterwegs der oder die müssen aber extrem oft unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich sehe es auch so, auch am Hohenneuffen und Jusi wirds gerade (ok, schon länger) übel. Komischerweise sehe ich die Übeltäter nie...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Fand es gestern sehr traurig zu sehen, wie die Trails um Urach ausschaun!
> 
> Scheint so, als muss jede Spitzkehre eine Abkürzung benötigen und als kennen Bremsen nur Vollgas oder Vollbremsung...wenn das da so weitergeht, werden die Trails bald zu sein - und ich muss gestehen dann zu Recht!



Haben wir letztens hier diskutiert.

Ich denke mittlerweile,daß JEDER EINZELNE von uns schon durch "normales" Befahren der Trails an der Verschlechterung des Zustandes derselben mitwirkt.Auch ist sicher jedem von uns schon mal aus Versehen kurz das Hinterrad stehen geblieben.Wenn man sich jetzt überlegt,wie die Frequentierung der Trails GERADE um Urach in den letzten Jahren förmlich explodiert ist,glaube ich das es "die paar" A....löcher,Übeltäter usw.
gar nicht gibt.

just my 2cents,
Oli


----------



## McFussel (2. Oktober 2012)

Glaube ich nicht - dieses Abgekürze vor den Spitzkehren und die Gewalltbremsungen sehen anders aus....

Aber was will man machen....98% der Autofahrer pennen auch auf der mittleren und linken Spur rum...

Ride positive!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. Oktober 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht - dieses Abgekürze vor den Spitzkehren und die Gewalltbremsungen sehen anders aus....
> 
> Aber was will man machen....98% der Autofahrer pennen auch auf der mittleren und linken Spur rum...
> 
> Ride positive!



Yep,

sogesehen sind auch die Trails wieder nur ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft...


----------



## chrisuu (26. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

sind denn jetzt alle in Lethargie verfallen?   
Oder habt Ihr schon Winterpause?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Geht morgen  vllt. mal wieder was zusammen?   

Vorschlag: 14:00 Bahnhof Metzingen 

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (26. Oktober 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sind denn jetzt alle in Lethargie verfallen?
> Oder habt Ihr schon Winterpause?
> ...


----------



## allerbeschde (26. Oktober 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


>


Hey Christoph du bisch ja nie da mir fahren immer erst gesternabend wieder mal sehen was Wetter morgen macht 
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Oktober 2012)

bei entsprechendem Wetter wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Yetibike (26. Oktober 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Christoph du bisch ja nie da mir fahren immer erst gesternabend wieder mal sehen was Wetter morgen macht
> Gruß Michel



Genau dieser Satz gibt mir zu denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (27. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

wie siehts aus, gibts heut mittag ne Winterpause? Soll starker Schneefall kommen laut Wetterbericht.

Grüße Tobi

Ps. Morgen solls besser werden.


----------



## Yetibike (27. Oktober 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie siehts aus, gibts heut mittag ne Winterpause? Soll starker Schneefall kommen laut Wetterbericht.
> 
> ...



Wohl grad erst wach geworden.......


----------



## bucki08 (28. Oktober 2012)

@tobi: Gehst du heute fahren ? Ich will am frühen Nachmittag auch noch fahren gehen - jippi, ab in den Schnee

Gruß Thomas


----------



## britta-ox (29. Oktober 2012)

Räusper...


----------



## Yetibike (29. Oktober 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Räusper...


 
Hi Britta,



Frau als Chef, ab ich kein Problem, bin ich (wir) gewöhnt


----------



## britta-ox (30. Oktober 2012)

Die eigenen sind immer netter, die benötigen schließliich deine Kreditkarte wieder!

Fein, wenn du wieder dabei bist. Kannst die anderen 2m-100kg-29er gleich einsammeln und mitbringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (30. Oktober 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Die eigenen sind immer netter, die benötigen schließliich deine Kreditkarte wieder!
> 
> Fein, wenn du wieder dabei bist. Kannst die anderen 2m-100kg-29er gleich einsammeln und mitbringen!



Oh ich glaub da hab ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, werd dieses Jahr nicht am Winterpokal teilnehmen, ich bin grad einfach zu stark im Gschäft beansprucht. Sorry vielleicht nächstes Jahr.

Bei der ein oder anderen Ausfahrt gern als Bremser (Schnittvernichter) mit dabei


----------



## bubutz2000 (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute Nacht Patrouille gefahren - keinen abgestürzten Wanderer gefunden.
Alles ok im Wald.
Auch keine lonesome Cowboys ohne Freunde gesehen...


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## LeDidi (1. November 2012)

...hätte jemand Interesse, ab Metzingen in's Ermstal zu patroullieren?


----------



## bubutz2000 (9. November 2012)

Patrouille heute:
1900 hm auf geschotterten oder geteerten Wegen abgefahren. Alles in Ordnung. Hoffe, Michel hat auch wieder heimgefunden.
Achtung: Morgen Treibjagd auf dem Hülbener Flugplatz.
Erkenntnis: Nicht nur Rehaugen reflektieren im Scheinwerferlicht, sondern auch Jägeraugen!


----------



## damage0099 (9. November 2012)




----------



## Bube (10. November 2012)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. November 2012)

"1900 hm auf geschotterten oder geteerten Wegen abgefahren"

Ein Spaß war das nicht! Aber Pflicht ist Pflicht 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (10. November 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ein Spaß war das nicht!



...irgendwie glaub ich dir das nicht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. November 2012)

Na ja, ok, war schon ganz gut 
Nur hätte ich bei den letzten 30 Höhenmetern aus dem Neckartal raus 
fast geschoben. 

Aber geht ja nicht wenn man auf Mountainbikepatrouille ist 

So erbärmlich wie ich ausgesehen habe, hätte mich sonst vielleicht 
ein dahergelaufener Wanderer gerettet und ggf. reanimiert. Und darauf warten die ja nur.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (11. November 2012)

Jupp Michel meldet sich auch wieder heil zurück ! Richtung pfullinger Unterhose auch alles im grünen Bereich 
Vielleicht klappt es ja  mal wieder mit der tour
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (16. November 2012)

Hey an alle Rentner und Halbrentner 

kommt jemand morgen mit auf ne Tour richtung Teck? Startzeit 13 Uhr am Metzinger Hbf.

Grüße Tobi

Ps. Sind die die Rentner schon in die Winterstarre verfallen?


----------



## allerbeschde (16. November 2012)

Hey Christoph 
lebst du noch oder fährst du schon besser wie morgen wirds nimmer 
Toby ich bin übrigens dabei 
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (16. November 2012)

Muss erstmal schauen, ob ich morgen frei kriege...


----------



## chrisuu (17. November 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Christoph
> lebst du noch oder fährst du schon besser wie morgen wirds nimmer ....





ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey an alle Rentner und Halbrentner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
freilich lebe ich noch, aber mit 4 Wo. Bike-Pause  aufgrund Wetter etc. muß ich erst an meiner "Eingliederung" arbeiten. Ich werde ein Ründchen drehen, Teck ist mir heute zu weit, da ich zeitlich extrem begrenzt bin (Deadline 16:00!!). Euch viel Spaß. Vllt. klappts ja nächste Woche! Würde mich freun, mal wieder mit Euch zu biken. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## allerbeschde (17. November 2012)

Hey Christoph von der Richtung her sind wir flexibel du könntest dich ja unterwegs absetzen denn 16 Uhr ist von uns eigentlich auch geplant darum starten wir ja um 13 Uhr
Und eine eingliederungsstour ist für uns auch kein Problem überlege es dir
Gruß  Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (17. November 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Moin,
> freilich lebe ich noch, aber mit 4 Wo. Bike-Pause  aufgrund Wetter etc. muß ich erst an meiner "Eingliederung" arbeiten. Ich werde ein Ründchen drehen, Teck ist mir heute zu weit, da ich zeitlich extrem begrenzt bin (Deadline 16:00!!). Euch viel Spaß. Vllt. klappts ja nächste Woche! Würde mich freun, mal wieder mit Euch zu biken.
> Gruß Christoph



Hey Christoph,

wir können auch etwas in richtung Bad Urach fahren.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (23. November 2012)

Hallo,
wie schaut's morgen mit einer Eingliederungs-Tour aus?
Übernehme gerne den "Bremser"-Job. ;-)
Hat jemand Zeit & Lust?   ..... so ab 13:00 Metzingen....


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. November 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie schaut's morgen mit einer Eingliederungs-Tour aus?
> Übernehme gerne den "Bremser"-Job. ;-)
> Hat jemand Zeit & Lust?   ..... so ab 13:00 Metzingen....



Hey Christoph, 

ich wär mit dabei, wenn sich meine wehwehchen nicht allzu sehr verschlechtern.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (24. November 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> "... wenn sich meine wehwehchen nicht allzu sehr verschlechtern..."



...jetzt jammern schon die Zivis über "Wehwehchen", was sollen wir dann sagen? ...komm´ Du mal erstmal in unser Alter...


----------



## allerbeschde (24. November 2012)

Hey Christoph soll  mer  13.30 Hbf mache ?
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (24. November 2012)

Hey, 

kann heut leider nicht mit, sonst lieg ich wieder die nächsten 2 Wochen im Bett.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (24. November 2012)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Christoph soll  mer  13.30 Hbf mache ?
> Gruß Michel



Jupp - aber net so schnell, net so hoch & net so weit!  ;-)


----------



## ZeroTobi (30. November 2012)

Hey,

wie siehts morgen mit ner Ausfahrt aus? Jemand Lust bissle im Schnee zum spielen? 
Würde 2-3 Stunden fahren gehen. Start um 13 Uhr am Hbf in Metzingen.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. Dezember 2012)

Was denn los, alle festgefroren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (1. Dezember 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Was denn los, alle festgefroren?


Hey wäre sofort dabei bin aber leider schon die ganze Woche krank  
Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder !
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute auf der Alb unterwegs.




Aufstieg fahrbar auf Autospur. Auf der Hochfläche dann nur Fortkommen in gut ausgetretenen Fuss-Stapfen. Abfahrt durch viel Schneebruch über gute Steine war mehr ein kontrolliertes Runterrutschen.
Erkenntnis: Ice Spiker geht auch schlauchlos aber Stan's Autoventil ist nicht dicht.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. Dezember 2012)

Mein Neid sei mit Dir...


----------



## DocB (2. Dezember 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Heute auf der Alb unterwegs.
> Aufstieg fahrbar auf Autospur. Auf der Hochfläche dann nur Fortkommen in gut ausgetretenen Fuss-Stapfen. Abfahrt durch viel Schneebruch über gute Steine war mehr ein kontrolliertes Runterrutschen.
> Erkenntnis: Ice Spiker geht auch schlauchlos aber Stan's Autoventil ist nicht dicht.



Wieso hattest Du blauen Himmel? Gemein! Am Rossberg hatte es nur Scheegestöber.



Auf der Hochfläche kaum was fahrbar, Schnee schon zu hoch 
Den Trauf runter gings dann wieder, Gefälle reichte. Schlittern hielt sich dank neuer, nicht zu breiter Reifen (2,25) in Grenzen -schult die Fahrtechnik


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey, war am We auch unterwegs, hab allerdings dann abgebrochen 13,8 im Schnitt ist für mich nicht fahrbar 
Für alle, die nicht unterwegs waren hier noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Bikeständer


----------



## McFussel (4. Dezember 2012)

Komischerweise gabs überall diese Bikeständer....


----------



## ZeroTobi (7. Dezember 2012)

Hey, 

hat morgen jemand lust ne runde zu drehen? Michi biste wieder fit? Wär morgen en gutes Gleichgewichtstraining

Grüße Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (7. Dezember 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat morgen jemand lust ne runde zu drehen? Michi biste wieder fit? Wär morgen en gutes Gleichgewichtstraining
> 
> Grüße Tobi


Schau mer mal wies morgen aussieht  kalte etc
Denn ganz fit bin ich noch Net
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Dezember 2012)

Wäre vieleicht dabei. Was machen die Ollis?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Dezember 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Was machen die Ollis?


Muss heute mittag die TT-Jugendmanschaft coachen.
Bin allgemein zeitlich sehr mit Tischtennis(selbst und als Betreuer) ausgelastet und komme kaum noch zum biken,habe allerdings momentan auch gar keine Motivation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (8. Dezember 2012)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat morgen jemand lust ne runde zu drehen? Michi biste wieder fit? Wär morgen en gutes Gleichgewichtstraining
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Wäre evtl. auch dabei - wann geht's wohin?


----------



## ZeroTobi (8. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

Start um 13.30 am Metzinger Hbf, wohin wird dann vor ort entschieden, würd sagen max. 2-2.5 Stunden. Also so bis 16 Uhr.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (8. Dezember 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Wäre vieleicht dabei. Was machen die Ollis?



Warum braucht ihr einen Bremser? Das kann ich natürlich übernehmen,d.h. Wenn ich's bis Metzingen auf dem Rad schaffe


----------



## Yetibike (8. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt frägt sich nur wohin, auf die Alb denke das is nu nich spaßig, wie wärs mit Schönbuch ?

Da könnte ich mit dem Bus vorausfahren.......


Währ dann aber Ntzl. Als Treff sinnvoller

Gruß oli


----------



## OnkelZed (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Oli,

so ab 13:00 in N'tenzlingen wäre ich für Schönbuch zu haben! 
Ist das ok? Treffpunkt Tanke an der Bundesstraße?

Gruß
Edgar


----------



## Yetibike (8. Dezember 2012)

13:30 vorher schaff ich's nicht Treffpunkt wär 
ok

Ps und dann Zwischenstopp Weihnahctsmarkt, Glühwein mit Schuss


----------



## OnkelZed (8. Dezember 2012)

Passt supi! 
Kriegst noch meine neue Mobilnummer über PN.
Bis 13:30 dann an der Araltanke.

Vielleicht kannst ja auch noch den Oli und Renè motivieren...

Edgar


----------



## ZeroTobi (8. Dezember 2012)

Hey, 
so ne Schönbuchtour dauert mir zu lange, starte in wie schon vorher beschrieben in Metzingen um 13.30.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (8. Dezember 2012)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Passt supi!
> Kriegst noch meine neue Mobilnummer über PN.
> Bis 13:30 dann an der Araltanke.
> 
> ...



Zumindest Christoph kommt,...... wegen Glühwein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (8. Dezember 2012)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Bis 13:30 dann an der Araltanke.



Komme auch.


----------



## Yetibike (8. Dezember 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Komme auch.



Auch wegen Glühwein


----------



## chrisuu (8. Dezember 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Zumindest Christoph kommt,...... wegen Glühwein......



...wegen "mit Schuss"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





        Mäulesmühle ist Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## damage0099 (8. Dezember 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Auch wegen Glühwein



  
Genau dasselbe dachte ich auch...
Den bin ich euch schon bischen neidisch!


----------



## chrisuu (8. Dezember 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Muss heute mittag die TT-Jugendmanschaft coachen.
> Bin allgemein zeitlich sehr mit Tischtennis(selbst und als Betreuer) ausgelastet und komme kaum noch zum biken,habe allerdings momentan auch gar keine Motivation



Betreuer hast Du doch bei uns auch - wenn die Zivis dabei sind! 
Lecker Glühwein auf dem Neuffener Weihnachtsmarkt nächsten Sonntag ist doch Motivation pur.


----------



## chrisuu (8. Dezember 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Auch wegen Glühwein



Dein "Plan B" war genial - nur hab ich von der Heimfahrt nicht viel mitbekommen - Amaretto ist doch der bessere "Schuss" als Rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Dezember 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Betreuer hast Du doch bei uns auch - wenn die Zivis dabei sind!
> Lecker Glühwein auf dem Neuffener Weihnachtsmarkt nächsten Sonntag ist doch Motivation pur.



Da wär ich in der Tat nicht abgeneigt!
Den Neuffener Weihnachtsmarkt halte ich für den schönsten in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## toddel1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi Folks,
im TÜ/RT-Forum verhärtet sich der Gedanke an die JAT2012 am 30.12.2012 für den *Schönbuch*. loretto und aka würde ich mal als guides ausloben (?).
Wie siehts bei Euch aus? 
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## chrisuu (14. Dezember 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Da wär ich in der Tat nicht abgeneigt!
> Den Neuffener Weihnachtsmarkt halte ich für den schönsten in der näheren Umgebung.



Also aus aktuellem Anlass: wer trotzt dem Wetter und würde am Sonntag (ggf. mit Glühwein-Stopp in Neuffen) zu einer Tour mit aufbrechen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Dezember 2012)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Also aus aktuellem Anlass: wer trotzt dem *Wetter* und würde am Sonntag (ggf. mit Glühwein-Stopp in Neuffen) zu einer Tour mit aufbrechen?


Ich wusste  gar nichts von deinen masochistischen Neigungen


----------



## Yetibike (15. Dezember 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich wusste  gar nichts von deinen masochistischen Neigungen



Nix Maso..., Glühwein mit Rum !


----------



## damage0099 (21. Dezember 2012)

Montag soll super Wetter werden, hat außer mir noch jemand kein Bock auf den Weihnachtsmist und will lieber biken?


----------



## Yetibike (21. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Montag soll super Wetter werden, hat außer mir noch jemand kein Bock auf den Weihnachtsmist und will lieber biken?



Ne Du bin nicht geschieden und hab's auch nicht vor


----------



## bubutz2000 (21. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Montag soll super Wetter werden, hat außer mir noch jemand kein Bock auf den Weihnachtsmist und will lieber biken?



Meine Frau hat gesagt, wenn ich Biken gehe, während die bucklige Verwandschaft da ist, tauscht sie das Schloss aus...

danach gerne wieder.


----------



## OnkelZed (21. Dezember 2012)

Was Ihr immer für Ausreden habt!!! 
Bei mir ist die Gabel beim Service...
Neee, echt, hat bei der Tour mit Minusgraden doch glatt die Luft abgelassen. 

Bessinliche Zeit Euch
Edgar


----------



## Yetibike (21. Dezember 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat gesagt, wenn ich Biken gehe, während die bucklige Verwandschaft da ist, tauscht sie das Schloss aus...
> 
> danach gerne wieder.



Das mit der Verwandschaft hab ich am 29. daher keine Jahresabschlussfahrt.....

Gruß 

oli

P.s. Stephan, Danke noch für die Adressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. Dezember 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ne Du bin nicht geschieden und hab's auch nicht vor





bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat gesagt, wenn ich Biken gehe, während die bucklige Verwandschaft da ist, tauscht sie das Schloss aus...
> 
> danach gerne wieder.



Ach kommt schon...eine gute Beziehung verkraftet das 

Tja, die gute, alte bucklige, verfressene Verwandtschaft......die Drohung mit Schloß auswechseln bezieht sie sicher nur auf den Fahrradkeller, oder? 
Klar, daß du dann einknickst 

Dann bis nach den Tagen...wobei am Mittwoch ist "heiliger Rausch", da werd ich dieses Jahr wohl hingehen, somit erst ab Fr "fahrbereit".


----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## chrisuu (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hat kurzfristig jemand Lust das tolle Wetter auszunutzen, um ´ne kleine gemütliche Jahres-Abschlusstour zu machen?
So ab 13:30/14:00 Metzingen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch & immer genügend Luft (& ggf. Pannenmilch in flüssiger Form) im Reifen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## chrisuu (4. Januar 2013)

Yetibike & ich starten morgen zu einer Tour gegen 13:00/13:30 Uhr ab Metzingen oder wahlweise N´tenzlingen. Fährt wer mit?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Januar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Yetibike & ich starten morgen zu einer Tour gegen 13:00/13:30 Uhr ab Metzingen oder wahlweise N´tenzlingen. Fährt wer mit?



Ich eventuell.
Muß noch den Imperator um Erlaubnis bitten.
Melde mich heute abend/morgen vormittag noch mal.


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. Januar 2013)

Bei einigermaßen Wetter bin ich dabei.

Stephan


----------



## allerbeschde (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn es Net regnet kom ich au mit 
Gruß Michel


----------



## beetle (4. Januar 2013)

Habe eben mal kurz überlegt ob ich auch mit will. Sonntag wäre wohl wettertechnisch der bessere Tag.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=198469&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## LeDidi (4. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch am Überlegen - aber: Was ist die Schublade, in die wir das ganze morgen reinstecken? Trail, AM, En? Wäre interessant, um Vorstellungen vorab aneinander anzugleichen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (5. Januar 2013)

Was ist ein en?


----------



## damage0099 (5. Januar 2013)

hmmm, könnte im übertragenen Sinn "Enduro" heißen.

Ihr habt auch das "S-Wort" vergessen ...


----------



## Yetibike (5. Januar 2013)

S für Scheiß Wetter

Ich tu mir hält bei der signifikanten Auswahl Trail AM und en schwer es fehlt da die Auswahl flach eben net dregig oder Teeren mit Federn


----------



## chrisuu (5. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Habe eben mal kurz überlegt ob ich auch mit will. Sonntag wäre wohl wettertechnisch der bessere Tag.
> 
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=198469&wahl=vorhersage



Ich befürchte Du hast recht - es hat begonnen leicht zu regnen.
Daher wird's wohl nix mit Trails etc. eher Waldautobahnen, wenn überhaupt!?!? 
Wie ist die allgemeine Motivation/Bereitschaft zur körperlichen Ertüchtigung? Was sagt Imperatoria?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Januar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Ich befürchte Du hast recht - es hat begonnen leicht zu regnen.
> Daher wird's wohl nix mit Trails etc. eher Waldautobahnen, wenn überhaupt!?!?
> Wie ist die allgemeine Motivation/Bereitschaft zur körperlichen Ertüchtigung? Was sagt Imperatoria?



Erlaubnis der Cheffin hätte ich zwar,aber das Wetter kann mich nicht aus dem Haus bzw.aufs Bike locken.

Evtl.morgen(falls wettermäßig besser)?
Muß dann allerdings einen neuen Antrag stellen.


----------



## Yetibike (5. Januar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Ich befürchte Du hast recht - es hat begonnen leicht zu regnen.
> Daher wird's wohl nix mit Trails etc. eher Waldautobahnen, wenn überhaupt!?!?
> Wie ist die allgemeine Motivation/Bereitschaft zur körperlichen Ertüchtigung? Was sagt Imperatoria?



Deine Waldautobahnen kenn ich jetzt seit letzten Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (5. Januar 2013)

Was isch jetzt fahrt ihr oder nicht?
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (5. Januar 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Was isch jetzt fahrt ihr oder nicht?
> Gruß Michel



Du wolltest mitfahren wenn es nett regnt

 Regnen tuts ja ganz nett


Ne ich Fahr nett


----------



## chrisuu (5. Januar 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Was isch jetzt fahrt ihr oder nicht?
> Gruß Michel



 -> Hat nach der allgemeinen Unentschlossenheit und den wettertechnischen Motivationsproblemen vielleicht doch lieber morgen jemand Lust auf a Ründle?


----------



## beetle (5. Januar 2013)

Ja, habe ich. Wie wäre es mit Urach > Hülben > Karlslinde > Jusi und dann was auf der anderen Seite?

Nur so als idee. Gerne aber auch was anderes.


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Januar 2013)

Von drauß' vom Walde komm ich her;
Ich muss euch sagen, es matschelt sehr!
...eher sogar noch mehr als in den letzten Tagen und Wochen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Januar 2013)

wird bei mir nix morgen.


----------



## chrisuu (6. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Wie wäre es mit Urach > Hülben > Karlslinde > Jusi und dann was auf der anderen Seite?
> 
> Nur so als idee. Gerne aber auch was anderes.



Wettertechnisch schaut´s nicht viel besser als gestern aus - trotzdem, steht Dein Vorhaben noch?

Wenn ja, wann & wo?


----------



## beetle (6. Januar 2013)

Ist mir jetzt zu spät. Hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet gestern. Muss ja nach nach Urach fahren und dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr. Wetterberichte sagen für heute aber trocken. Und die Strecke sollte gut fahrbar sein. Zumindest war sie es letzten Sonntag.

Ich geh wahrscheinlich hier ne Runde drehen dann.

Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## chrisuu (19. Januar 2013)

Kleine Schneeausfahrt gefällig?


----------



## Yetibike (19. Januar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Kleine Schneeausfahrt gefällig?



Kankheitsbedingte Absage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (19. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei wann und wo ?
Vorschlag 13:30 Hbf
Gruß Michel


----------



## chrisuu (19. Januar 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Bin dabei wann und wo ?
> Vorschlag 13:30 Hbf
> Gruß Michel



Schaff' ich nicht ganz - 14:00 wäre besser.


----------



## allerbeschde (19. Januar 2013)

Hey kein Problem dann mach mer 14 Uhr  dann seh mer wo mer hin fahren ! wir können uns auch bei dir treffen ?
Gruß Michel


----------



## chrisuu (19. Januar 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey kein Problem dann mach mer 14 Uhr  dann seh mer wo mer hin fahren ! wir können uns auch bei dir treffen ?
> Gruß Michel



Mach' mer Bahnhof- bis gleich.


----------



## chrisuu (25. Januar 2013)

Und, wie schaut's morgen mit 'ner kleinen Schneetour aus,
bevor er wieder weg ist? Vielleicht die letzte Möglichkeit 
zum Tiefschnee-Biking!


----------



## Noordlicht (1. Februar 2013)

is hier wer der/die in den nächsten tagen evtl in der umgebung reicheck vor hat zu fahren...meine kondition muss noch aufgebaut werden aber ich beiß mich janz jut durch wenns sein muss


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> is hier wer der/die in den nächsten tagen evtl in der umgebung reicheck vor hat zu fahren...meine kondition muss noch aufgebaut werden aber ich beiß mich janz jut durch wenns sein muss


Es gibt hier Mitfahrer in Pliezhausen, Riederich, Oferdingen, Metzingen. Einfach mal die beiden Threads beobachten, in denen Du eh schon gepostet hast.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## chrisuu (2. Februar 2013)

Heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Heute jemand unterwegs?



In den Neckar-Auen kann man schwimmen...
(am besten flußabwärts )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (2. Februar 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> In den Neckar-Auen kann man schwimmen...
> (am besten flußabwärts )



So hab' ich's nun nicht gemeint - kleine Asphalt- & Waldautobahn-Runde ggf. mit Matsch- & Schwimmeinlage


----------



## Noordlicht (2. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> So hab' ich's nun nicht gemeint - kleine Asphalt- & Waldautobahn-Runde ggf. mit Matsch- & Schwimmeinlage




Evntl so um die mittagszeit rum


----------



## chrisuu (2. Februar 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> In den Neckar-Auen kann man schwimmen...
> (am besten flußabwärts )



also: Yeti und ich werden *morgen* spätvormittags ein Ründchen schwimmen ...äääähhh fahren!  
wettermäßig soll´s etwas trockener werden (zumindest von oben!)


----------



## Noordlicht (2. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> also: Yeti und ich werden *morgen* spätvormittags ein Ründchen schwimmen ...äääähhh fahren!
> wettermäßig soll´s etwas trockener werden (zumindest von oben!)



will heut auf'n burzeltag...wenn ich morgen fit bin würd ich mich gern anschliessen
    wo wollt ihr genau fahren?


und wie gut konditioniert seit ihr?...ich muss nämlich ersma wieder aufbaun


----------



## Yetibike (2. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> will heut auf'n burzeltag...wenn ich morgen fit bin würd ich mich gern anschliessen
> wo wollt ihr genau fahren?
> 
> 
> und wie gut konditioniert seit ihr?...ich muss nämlich ersma wieder aufbaun



Kondi..was?ist das n Reifen ? Wird eine sehr anstrengende fahrt, ich versuch erst mal mit dem Rad bis Riederich zu kommen, soweit ich weiß gibt's nich mal mehr am Bürgersee einen Glühwein

Wie soll man sich den da motivieren?

He Chrisuu, beim Noordlich steht Race auf dem Rad, bei seinem Alter muss er dann die Rucksäcke von uns schleppen....;-)


----------



## chrisuu (2. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> He Chrisuu, beim Noordlich steht Race auf dem Rad, bei seinem Alter muss er dann die Rucksäcke von uns schleppen....;-)


Wegen mir - ich nehm' dann auch die 3l-Trinkblase ;-)
Können aber auch ab Ntzl. starten - spart km für Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (2. Februar 2013)

Hey Christoph würde morgen mitkommen wann startest du ? dann würde ich mich bei dir einklinken !
Gruß Michel


----------



## Noordlicht (2. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> He Chrisuu, beim Noordlich steht Race auf dem Rad, bei seinem Alter muss er dann die Rucksäcke von uns schleppen....;-)




Dann nehm ich wohl ma gleich für alle den 65l rucksack mit ^^....Aber mal im ernst^^ meine fitness lässt grad zu wünschen übrig....aber bloß keine rücksicht nehmen...junge knochen können viel ab ;D.
Wann solls denn jetzt losgehn... Muss das wissen damit ich zur geplanten Zeit auch wieder aufs Bike komme


----------



## chrisuu (2. Februar 2013)

Also: Treffpunkt ARAL Ntzl. 11:00, bzw. Kreisverkehr Riederich 10:45;


----------



## Yetibike (2. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Also: Treffpunkt ARAL Ntzl. 11:00, bzw. Kreisverkehr Riederich 10:45;



Ok bis zur Tanke sollte ich's schaffen oder wie der Herr Noordlich meint, für diese Wegstrecke habe ich ausreichende Kondition, zumindest wenn ich langsam fahr


Äh....mit Badehose oder ohne?


----------



## chrisuu (3. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ...für diese Wegstrecke habe ich ausreichende Kondition, zumindest wenn ich langsam fahr...


am besten Schieben, oder wir holen Dich ab!  




Yetibike schrieb:


> Äh....mit Badehose oder ohne?



-> mit natürlich! 



.


----------



## Yetibike (3. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> am besten Schieben, oder wir holen Dich ab!
> .



Mit dem Auto?

Ps die Badehose hab ich wegen Überladung weg lassen müssen...


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Februar 2013)

Jatzt aber los! Sonst kommst Du zu spät


----------



## chrisuu (16. Februar 2013)

Heute oder morgen jemand unterwegs?
Lust auf ´ne kleine Schneematschrunde hätte ich!


----------



## allerbeschde (16. Februar 2013)

Heute ab 14 Uhr bin ich dabei für schneematsch Runde !
wo soll mer uns treffen ?
Gruß Michel


----------



## chrisuu (16. Februar 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Heute ab 14 Uhr bin ich dabei für schneematsch Runde !
> wo soll mer uns treffen ?
> Gruß Michel



wo fahr mer´n hin? Runde wie vorletztes Mal? Fohlensteige hoch, dann schau mer mal?
Dann mach´ mer 14:00 Bahnhof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (16. Februar 2013)

Okay passt


----------



## toddel1 (17. Februar 2013)

*Hallo Leutz!*
Wie bei der JAT2012 angekündigt, hier die offizielle Info:
*TTD Toddel TrailDays 2013* (Soca-Tal/Slowenien Bovec - Kanin 30.05.  02.06.2013)
Es sind noch 6 von 12 Plätzen frei. Ca.21/Nacht p.Pers. bei eigener Verpflegung.
Anreise/Abreise: Donnerstag früh morgens/Sonntag je nach Gusto.
Interessenten bitte umgehend per PN melden, damit ich fest buchen kann.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## chrisuu (23. Februar 2013)

yeti und ich fahren eine kleine "Frostbeulen"-Runde. 
Start 14:00 N´tenzl. o. Metzingen. 
Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Februar 2013)

ja


----------



## allerbeschde (23. Februar 2013)

Wo startet ihr wenn es mir reicht komm ich auch
Gruß Michel


----------



## chrisuu (23. Februar 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Wo startet ihr wenn es mir reicht komm ich auch
> Gruß Michel


 
Ich weiß nicht wie´s auf der Alb ausschaut, aber ich denke da liegt noch zuviel Schnee! 
Vorschlag: ab N´tenzl. Richtung Kirchheim o. etwas windgeschützter in den Schönbuch.
Meld´ Dich halt kurz, wenn´s a bissel später wird!


----------



## allerbeschde (23. Februar 2013)

Auf der Alb siehts schlecht aus 
Dein Vorschlag find ich gut
Dann Treff aral  neckartenzlingen
Bis später Michel


----------



## Yetibike (23. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> yeti und ich fahren eine kleine "Frostbeulen"-Runde.
> Start 14:00 N´tenzl. o. Metzingen.
> Noch jemand dabei?



Das nenn ich Nötigung 


Zumindest bei diesem Wetter


----------



## chrisuu (23. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Nötigung
> 
> 
> Zumindest bei diesem Wetter



Stimmt - dafür musst Du heute kein Bike saubermachen!  ;-) Ist doch auch verlockend!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (23. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Stimmt - dafür musst Du heute kein Bike saubermachen!  ;-) Ist doch auch verlockend!?!?



14 Denzlingen alla 



Oh man ich frier ja jetzt schon. Wie soll ich nur die ganzen Klamotten übereinander bringen?


----------



## chrisuu (23. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ...wie soll ich nur die ganzen Klamotten übereinander bringen?



Kleidcreme! ;-)


----------



## Yetibike (23. Februar 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Kleidcreme! ;-)



Tat Brauch ich sonst doch schon


----------



## Yetibike (24. Februar 2013)

Den Kleider-Haufen hab ich mir über gezogen


----------



## bubutz2000 (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt es Bilder aus dem Dschungel?


----------



## chrisuu (24. Februar 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Gibt es Bilder aus dem Dschungel?


...Dschungel-Camp is längst vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (24. Februar 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Gibt es Bilder aus dem Dschungel?



Montag


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich suche für ne defekte Fox Talas eine Talas-Einheit.
Vllt. hat ja jemand eine defekte Gabel rumliegen und das Teil ist noch heil.
(Zur Info: wenn man von oben auf die eingebaute Gabel schaut das Innenleben der LINKEN Seite).
Gabeltyp wie in Sig steht: R / RL / RLC / X , 32er Tauchrohre, FW 100mm (also auch 90-130 / 100-140).
Zur Not auch 120mm FW (dann bräuchte ich aber zusätzlich noch den schwarzen Gummipuffer).
Danke.
Ist die Talas-Einheit auch defekt, so würden mir auch die unteren Röhrchen incl. Dichtgummis der oberen Baugruppe reichen (auch davon bräuchte ich nur die inneren 2 Röhrchen).


----------



## Yetibike (25. Februar 2013)

So jetzt auch das BILD VOM SAMSTAG, Bachüberquerung die ERSTE


----------



## chrisuu (2. März 2013)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf 'ne erneute "Dschungel"-Tour? Wetter soll passen.


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. März 2013)

Dschungel bin ich dabei.


----------



## chrisuu (3. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Dschungel bin ich dabei.



12:00 (vorher schaff ich´s leider nicht!) ARAL N´tenzlingen, dann weiter ins Dschungelbuch ...äh in den Schönbuch?


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. März 2013)

Können wir auch 13:00 Uhr machen?


----------



## chrisuu (3. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Können wir auch 13:00 Uhr machen?



Von mir aus! Bis gleich.


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. März 2013)

schön war's:






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chrisuu (3. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> schön war's



allerdings - hoffentlich verreckt die Waschmaschine nicht bei der Schwerstarbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2013)

oh bubutz, wie sahst du denn wieder aus??


----------



## mtbjahn (4. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


>



Der Bash Ring kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor:


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. März 2013)

Du hast ein paar Zahnstummel stehen lassen. Sieht sch... aus. Dafür schaut bei mir die Kette drüber raus...


----------



## LeDidi (4. März 2013)

So lange am Oberrohr keine Trinkflache befestigt ist, geht es doch! 

Wusste gar nicht, dass es hier noch so schweres Gerät gibt...


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. März 2013)

Danke. Habe schon bereut, überhaupt Bilder eingestellt zu haben . Von 
 Sattel zu steil nach unten, über
 Was soll die rote Schnur und
 Einbaulänge Dämpfer zu kurz und 
 Flaschenhalter geht gar nicht
mußte ich mir alles anhören. Ich glaube, ich saue in Zukunft lieber mein Rad ein, als hier durchgestylte Bilder zu posten.


----------



## LeDidi (4. März 2013)

Du meinst Kommentare in der Art?


bubutz2000 schrieb:


> [...] Sieht sch... aus. [...]


Hier gilt halt "sehen und gesehen werden"...

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich freu mich immer über schweres Gerät in der Nachbarschaft. Da muss man auf den Touren bergauf nicht so forcieren  Das erhoff ich mir zumindest


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. März 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Du meinst Kommentare in der Art?



Genau!


----------



## LeDidi (4. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Genau!





In welcher Richtung ward ihr denn unterwegs? Ich war heute am Albtrauf, aber durch den Schneematsch ist echt kein Vorankommen möglich....


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. März 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> In welcher Richtung ward ihr denn unterwegs? Ich war heute am Albtrauf, aber durch den Schneematsch ist echt kein Vorankommen möglich....



Alb haben wir gleich ausgeschlossen. Waren im Schönbuch (Schaichtal-Schaukel). Im Schatten wars gefroren und gut fahrbar. Auf der Sonnenseite - siehe Bilder. Auf der Höhe beim Fernsehturm spiegelglatt. Fahren nur am tiefsten Punkt der Spur möglich - einfach dem Bike folgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (4. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Alb haben wir gleich ausgeschlossen. Waren im Schönbuch (Schaichtal-Schaukel). Im Schatten wars gefroren und gut fahrbar. Auf der Sonnenseite - siehe Bilder. Auf der Höhe beim Fernsehturm spiegelglatt. Fahren nur am tiefsten Punkt der Spur möglich - einfach dem Bike folgen....



Na ja, dann hoffen wir mal auf beständigen Sonnenschein und steigende Temperaturen...


----------



## Yetibike (8. März 2013)

Geht morgen was zusammen?

Evlt. fährt mein Sohnemann mit, heißt das ich mich dann ggf. absetzen werde

Oh ich hab da wohl das ein UND andere Styl-Ikonen-Bild verpaßt


P.s. ich hab auch ne Trinkflasche am Rad, .....lieber am Rad als auf´m Rad (wobei ich da grad bei mir auch nich so sicher bin)

aber Bubutz denk dir nix, manch einer redet das voll Styl und dann ham se an ihren Lenkern (immer) noch Hörnchen dran (ich mein jetzt keinen aus dem Thead)


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2013)

Style..???? ist das was zum essen?????
hm, vllt würd ich auch mal wieder mit, muß aber erst noch was abklären...

Kann Sa idR nur morgens bis in den frühen Nachmittag rein


----------



## Yetibike (8. März 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Style..???? ist das was zum essen?????
> hm, vllt würd ich auch mal wieder mit, muß aber erst noch was abklären...
> 
> Kann Sa idR nur morgens bis in den frühen Nachmittag rein


 

In der Regel...?...

Heut ist zwar Frauentag aber die Aussage find ich dann doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2013)

ok, ich ändere ab:

"Kann nur morgens bis in den frühen Nachmittag rein".
Besser so?


----------



## Yetibike (8. März 2013)

Naja dann können wir einen Staffellauf machen ich übernehm dann am frühen Nachmittag

Vorher kann ich auch außerhalb der Regel nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (8. März 2013)

würde mich mit meinem ungestylten Rad wem auch immer anschließen. Bin zwar gerade etwas erkältet, aber vielleicht geht trotzdem was.


----------



## Yetibike (8. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> würde mich mit meinem ungestylten Rad wem auch immer anschließen. Bin zwar gerade etwas erkältet, aber vielleicht geht trotzdem was.



Na dann mit Damage morgens bis Nachmittags und dann mit mir weiter


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2013)

bubutz, häng dich an Yeti, mich hats wohl auch erwischt.
Ich ruhe lieber, bevor ich voll flachliege


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. März 2013)

14:00 Uhr Aral-Tanke N'tzl.?


----------



## chrisuu (9. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> 14:00 Uhr Aral-Tanke N'tzl.?



Beim "Schlammschlachten" bin ich selbstverständlich dabei. ;-]


----------



## allerbeschde (9. März 2013)

Hört sich gut an komme auch Treffpunkt steht ?
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (9. März 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> 14:00 Uhr Aral-Tanke N'tzl.?



Ohje


----------



## chrisuu (9. März 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ohje



Tja, aus der Nummer kommste nimmer raus!


----------



## Yetibike (9. März 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Tja, aus der Nummer kommste nimmer raus!



Kann sich einer vielleicht ne Alternative zum dunklen kalten (Schlammigen)Scheichtal einfallen lassen evtl. Richtung Kirchheim?


----------



## bubutz2000 (9. März 2013)

Dann können wir ja auch die Alb versuchen. Ein bischen Trail sollte schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (15. März 2013)

Hey Jungs,

wie siehts denn morgen aus, nimmt ihr mich auf ne Wiedereingliederungstour mit?

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (15. März 2013)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wie siehts denn morgen aus, nimmt ihr mich auf ne Wiedereingliederungstour mit?
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Noch ein vorausfahren..


----------



## chrisuu (15. März 2013)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wie siehts denn morgen aus, nimmt ihr mich auf ne Wiedereingliederungstour mit?
> 
> Grüße Tobi




...ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch!   

Beim "Wiedereingliedern" wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei! 
Bei Tobi dürfte sich Wiedereingliederung auf knapp 60km und nicht mehr als 1000hm belaufen. 

Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. März 2013)

Also 2 mal die Alb hoch könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.

Die Sonne lockt ziemlich.

Tempo wäre bei mir allerdings eher langsam, da ich noch etwas rumkränkel.

--> Wenn es mir zu heftig wird, drehe ich ab.

Wann? 13 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof? Früher? Später?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (15. März 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Tempo wäre bei mir allerdings eher langsam, da ich noch etwas rumkränkel.
> 
> --> Wenn es mir zu heftig wird, drehe ich ab.
> 
> ...



Das nehm ich jetzt nicht ernst, das mit dem abdrehen gilt für mich.


----------



## ZeroTobi (15. März 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> ...ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch!
> 
> Beim "Wiedereingliedern" wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei!
> Bei Tobi dürfte sich Wiedereingliederung auf knapp 60km und nicht mehr als 1000hm belaufen.
> ...




ned ganz, sagmer mal 40km und 1000hm von metzingen aus sind für mich gerade des maximum, mehr geht denk ich nicht.

Zeitlich hätt ich mal 14 Uhr gesagt, ist ja gut bis um 18.30 Uhr hell. Damit alle ihr Mittagessen auch verdauen können

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. März 2013)

14 Uhr Bahnhof 
und dann die Südseite rocken. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## allerbeschde (15. März 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei Uhrzeit passt bis  morge !
hey Christoph die leader Position gehört dir ;-)
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (15. März 2013)

Da bin ich gerade mal 3 Stunden Patrouille fahren, da geht hier im Forum die Post ab: sogar ride-on-chris gibt sich die Ehre 
Da will ich natürlich nicht fehlen. 
@ Chris: Soll ich Dich um 13:30 Uhr abholen?
Zieht Euch warm an! Auf der Alb ist mir wieder der Zug der versenkbaren Sattelstütze eingefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. März 2013)

Hast dich heute hoffentlich ordentlich verausgabt,
sonst wird das morgen wieder nichts mit locker fahren 

13.30Uhr bei mir ist ok.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2013)

Hi,
wenn ihr noch n Plätzle für nen fetten, kranken unfitten Sack hättet, würd ich auch mit pummeln.
Bin noch net regeneriert, würd evt früher er-/ein/-abbrechen.
1400 hinterm Bahnhof beim Lidl?
gruss damage
PS:Warte noch die Nacht ab


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. März 2013)

Treffpunkt 14 Uhr *vor* dem Bahnhof. 

Bis morgen
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (15. März 2013)

Meinst Du nicht, wir brauchen den ganzen Lidl-Parkplatz, damit es vor dem Bahnhof kein Gedränge gibt?


----------



## SBab (15. März 2013)

Servus, ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und würde mich Morgen auch gerne anschließen. Ich wohne in Rt-Rommelsbach und habe mich daher auch bisher nur im Reutlingen/Tübingen Thread vorgestellt (hole ich morgen dann bei den Anwesenden nach). Mit der Ausprägung All Montain bis Enduro, werde ich in Eurer Truppe hoffentlich gut unterkommen.


----------



## damage0099 (16. März 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 14 Uhr *vor* dem Bahnhof.
> 
> Bis morgen
> Chris



Danke  wäre nach 4-5h Wartezeit halt in die Bahnhofskneipe zum aufwärmen 



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, wir brauchen den ganzen Lidl-Parkplatz, damit es vor dem Bahnhof kein Gedränge gibt?



hehe, ich habs ja gleich gesagt 



SBab schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und würde mich Morgen auch gerne anschließen. Ich wohne in Rt-Rommelsbach und habe mich daher auch bisher nur im Reutlingen/Tübingen Thread vorgestellt (hole ich morgen dann bei den Anwesenden nach). Mit der Ausprägung All Montain bis Enduro, werde ich in Eurer Truppe hoffentlich gut unterkommen.



Herzlich willkommen 


BTW: Hat vllt noch jemand n Adapter vorne IS => IS 180 => 203 für meine Magura rumliegen, den er nicht braucht?

Bis später (ich hoffe, es wird kein Wettkampf-Tempo  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (16. März 2013)

So wie ich das seh mach ich die zweite Gruppe


----------



## chrisuu (16. März 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> So wie ich das seh mach ich die zweite Gruppe


Aha, die mit'm Renntempo?


----------



## damage0099 (16. März 2013)

Hi Jungs,

danke schön für die tolle Runde, war sehr lustig, hat viel Spaß gemacht 

Hat mit Sicherheit meine weitere Genesung positiv beeinflußt 


  @bubutz: Die Idee mit der Selbstreinigung war klasse 
Mein Rad sieht aus wie Neu 
Etwas in dieser Richtung ab jetzt bitte immer am Ende einer Fahrt  

Hoffe, es klappt mal wieder zusammen ne Runde zu drehen 
  @Chris: 1° Plus, als ich heimkam  , somit lag mich mit meiner Zwiebel-Wurst-Technik garnicht so schlecht 
  @Yeti: So klappt's nie mit ner gemeinsamen Runde


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. März 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat mit Sicherheit meine weitere Genesung positiv beeinflußt



Meine auch, fühle mich schon viel besser   

War ne lustige Truppe.  

Wusste nur manchmal nicht, was das Geschrei bedeutet. 

Hat's wieder einen gelegt oder wurde ein Witz zum Besten gegeben? 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (16. März 2013)

hehe, beides: Es wurde über den gelacht, den's geschmissen hat  

Aber ich hab wieder was gelernt:

"Ein guter Stolperer fällt nicht!" => Zitat Allerbeschde (bitte korrigieren, falls ich falsch liege  ) (äh, stimmt nur "fast"  )


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. März 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> "Ein guter Stolperer fällt nicht!" => Zitat Allerbeschde (bitte korrigieren, falls ich falsch liege



chrisuu - der stolpert allerdings (fast ) nie


----------



## chrisuu (17. März 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab wieder was gelernt:
> 
> "Ein guter Stolperer fällt nicht!" => Zitat Allerbeschde (bitte korrigieren, falls ich falsch liege  ) (äh, stimmt nur "fast"  )



stimmt, das war von mir. Und seit gestern mit dem Zusatz "...ein schlechter Bremser umso eher!" 



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> chrisuu - der stolpert allerdings (fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt auch, ich halte mich nicht lange mit Stolpern auf und leg´mich lieber gleich hin.  
 @Chris: also ich weiß nicht was Du für Stimmen   gehört hast, im Verfolgerfeld war´s mucksmäuschenstill. 

Aber ´ne lustige Truppe und ´ne schöne Tour war´s auf jeden Fall - nur, ob der Hausmeister die Geschichte mit der Selbstreinigung genauso sieht, wage ich zu bezweifeln  
Und nächstes Mal muß auf jeden Fall noch Zeit sein für !
Schöne Grüße
Christoph

P.S.: gestern wurde ich mit bubutz´ Signatur zu Hause empfangen - keine Ahnung warum


----------



## allerbeschde (23. März 2013)

Wie siehts heut aus jemand motiviert ?
Werde heute 14 eine Runde drehen!
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. März 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Wie siehts heut aus jemand motiviert ?
> Werde heute 14 eine Runde drehen!
> Gruß Michel



Morgen,
bin dabei, wollte auch gerade fragen ob heut jemand geht 
Grüße Tobi


----------



## SBab (23. März 2013)

Moin, also ich wäre motiviert noch schnell eine Runde zu drehen, bevor der Regen wieder kommt. 14 Uhr finde ich gut. Treffpunkt dann wieder vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (23. März 2013)

Jup Hbf metzingen


----------



## chrisuu (23. März 2013)

bin dabei - bis später!


----------



## mb981 (4. April 2013)

Hey zusammen, 

seit ein paar Monaten gibts auf Facebook auch ne  Gruppe für alle Leute, die neu nach Reutlingen und Umgebung gezogen sind und noch  nicht wirklich Anschluss gefunden haben... Wenn Ihr auch ein paar nette  Leute kennenlernen wollt, einfach mal hier schauen: 

https://www.facebook.com/neuin.reutlingen

vielleicht meldet sich ja der ein oder andere! Cool wärs!

VG Michael


----------



## chrisuu (5. April 2013)

Servus,

wie schaut's morgen mit einem RÃ¼ndchen aus? ðµ
Wetter soll geringfÃ¼gig schlechter werden - ist aber ja kein Hindernis. ð¿


----------



## SBab (5. April 2013)

Servus,

also ich wäre morgen dabei. Wieder 14 Uhr am Bahnhof?


----------



## allerbeschde (5. April 2013)

Servus ein ründchen ist immer gut !
Wann soll mer los  ps tobi komsch au mit zum dreckle sonst wird jo der Christoph und ih aloi drecket 
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (5. April 2013)

Bin auch dabei.
Treffpunkt Hbf 14 Uhr.

Ironie an: 
Es dürfen nur die mitfahren, die mit dem Hardtail kommen!!
Ironie aus

Grüße Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (6. April 2013)

Hey tobi bei uns dürfen ( sollen ) doch alle mitfahren die Spaß haben wollen !
Hauptsach zweirad ( Drahtesel ) und gut  drauf  !!!!
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. April 2013)

Habs mir anders überlegt, ich komm mitm Fully, dann kann ich endlich mal mein neues Gadget ausprobieren. Heut ist glaub ich das richtige Wetter dafür

Klar darf jeder mit fahren 

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (6. April 2013)

Hey Christoph hats dir die Sprache jetzt verschlagen oder lebt er noch der alte holzmichel
Gruß vom Michel


----------



## chrisuu (6. April 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Christoph hats dir die Sprache jetzt verschlagen oder lebt er noch der alte holzmichel
> Gruß vom Michel



Bin dabei und scho fast auf'm Weg.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. April 2013)

Aloah,

wart ihr 4 um ca. 14:15 auf dem Radweg von Neuhausen nach Dettingen? Sah stark danach aus ;-)

Wo gings noch hin?

Grüßle Andi


----------



## bubutz2000 (6. April 2013)

Morgen jemand Lust, mich nach 3 Wochen Bikeabstinenz auf einem Albaufstieg zu begleiten?
An die, die heute unterwegs waren: wie sind denn die Bedingungen? Matschig, staubig, Schneereste?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## allerbeschde (6. April 2013)

Die Bedingungen sind gut kleine schneereste und der Matsch hält sich in Grenzen!
Besser als gedacht !
Gruß Michel


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust, mich nach 3 Wochen Bikeabstinenz auf einem Albaufstieg zu begleiten?
> An die, die heute unterwegs waren: wie sind denn die Bedingungen? Matschig, staubig, Schneereste?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Aah, he's back 

An den Schattenseiten matschig und vllt. noch hier und da etwas an Schneeresten, Sonnenseiten auch mal trocken, aber alles in allem gut 

hmmm, bubutz und 3 Wochen Bikeabstinenz....da kneife ich  (Spaß beiseite, mich hat's gegen Ende letzter Woche nochmal am Hals erwischt, wird jedoch wieder besser.
Fahre somit lieber hier und schone mich noch.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (7. April 2013)

In Zypern blühen die Kirschbäume und ist es morgens um 8:00 Uhr 21°C warm - und hier?


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2013)

hier erfrieren die Kirschbäume und es ist 2.1° warm...so groß ist der Unterschied nun auch net


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. April 2013)

Damage!!!


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. April 2013)




----------



## bucki08 (7. April 2013)

@fahrer vom Samstag in Metzingen, Tobi und Co.

Ich hab in der Amtäckerstrasse noch ganz laut "Tooooobbbbi" gerufen, da ward ihr allerdings schon ein paar hundert Meter weg.

Bei mir sind erst mal Reparaturen am Bike angesagt, kompletter Antrieb am A.. Demnächst bin ich auch wieder am Start.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Damage!!!



Wer ruft ???

hehe, sag mal, wieviel Tonnen an Schraub-Material hast du in deiner Karriere eigentlich schon in der Wildnis verteilt?  

Dachte, du hast jetzt immer n Schräubchen und n Rädchen mit dabei  .

Aber ich hatte heut auch wieder n damage und durfte ne halbe Std. schrauben 

Bis die Tage


----------



## McFussel (15. April 2013)

Würde heute Abend eine Licht-Runde um Burgen und Felsen drehen....Startpunkt Segelflughafen Dettingen!


----------



## immerdraussen (16. April 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Würde heute Abend eine Licht-Runde um Burgen und Felsen drehen....Startpunkt Segelflughafen Dettingen!



Gib mal wieder bescheid, von Dettingen oder Bissingen bin ich auch ab und an unterwegs.


----------



## McFussel (16. April 2013)

Mach ich....Mi oder Do vielleicht nochmal....geht bergauf alles noch n bisserl langsam....


----------



## momo_2000 (27. April 2013)

Kuckuck bin neu in der gegend und suche nette gleichgesinnte die Lust haben nach Feierabend die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (27. April 2013)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> Kuckuck bin neu in der gegend und suche nette gleichgesinnte die Lust haben nach Feierabend die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen.....



Na dann sevus Momo


----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2013)

Vllt gleich wer Lust auf ne spontane Tour?


----------



## Andi_85 (28. April 2013)

huhu,

nach meinem Vinschgau-Bike Urlaub bin ich dann auch mal wieder dabei! 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Nerverider (2. Mai 2013)

Am Samstag fahre ich eine sehr schöne Tour in Geislingen
Vielleicht entschliesst sich ja der Ein oder Andere auch mitzukommen. Ist echt ne schöne Ecke zum Biken dort.

Fotos gibts hier


----------



## Yetibike (2. Mai 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Am Samstag fahre ich eine sehr schöne Tour in Geislingen
> Vielleicht entschliesst sich ja der Ein oder Andere auch mitzukommen. Ist echt ne schöne Ecke zum Biken dort.
> 
> Fotos gibts hier


 

Hört sich ja toll an, soll aber laut Wetter AP am Samstag regnen, So soll besser sein. Da ich am WE voraussichtlich einen Raum streichen muß, werd ich den Tag nehme an dem es schlechter ist (in der Hoffnung das der nächste dann auch wirklich besser is)


----------



## Nerverider (2. Mai 2013)

Ja, das Wetter ist dieses Jahr nicht ganz unser Freund


----------



## An der Alb (2. Mai 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> nach meinem Vinschgau-Bike Urlaub bin ich dann auch mal wieder dabei!
> 
> ...



Bist du jetzt eigentlich den Sundowner gefahren und wenn ja, mit oder ohne Plastikschutz?


----------



## Andi_85 (3. Mai 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt eigentlich den Sundowner gefahren und wenn ja, mit oder ohne Plastikschutz?



Sind erst vom 8. bis 12. Mai dort.
Haben es aber mal als Option für den Freitag vor. Aber da wir sowieso beide keinen Plastikschutz haben hat sich somit die Frage beantwortet.


----------



## An der Alb (3. Mai 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Sind erst vom 8. bis 12. Mai dort.
> Haben es aber mal als Option für den Freitag vor. Aber da wir sowieso beide keinen Plastikschutz haben hat sich somit die Frage beantwortet.



Na evtl. sieht man sich ja. Wir fahren auch am 08. abends runter und bleiben bis zum 12. Sundowner ist mal für Freitag oder Samstag mit Fragezeichen geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (3. Mai 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Na evtl. sieht man sich ja. Wir fahren auch am 08. abends runter und bleiben bis zum 12. Sundowner ist mal für Freitag oder Samstag mit Fragezeichen geplant.



Cool. Für welches Hotel habt ihr euch den entschieden?
Werdet ihr mehr shutteln oder die Touren aus eigener Muskelkraft fahren?


----------



## An der Alb (3. Mai 2013)

Wir sind im Hotel Bamboo in Latsch. Wir wollen eigentlich selber etwas Höhenmeter schrubben. 

Das Wetter wird ja immer schlechter ab Donnerstag


----------



## Andi_85 (3. Mai 2013)

Dann sind wir ja nicht weit auseinander. Wir sind im Obstgarten.

Können ja gern mal zusammen auf Tour gehen.

Ja das Wetter ist echt zum Heulen!!


----------



## chrisuu (4. Mai 2013)

Servus,

nachdem der Wetterbericht nichts Gutes  für heute Nachmittag verheißt, würde ich morgen ein Ründchen drehen.
Kommt wer mit??

Grüße 
Chrisu


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. Mai 2013)

Da wäre ich gerne dabei. Vielleicht gegen Nachmittag. Dann könnte ich vorher meine Familie etwas ausfahren.

Stephan


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Mai 2013)

Habe mich inzwischen mit Ralph auf 16:00 Uhr in Metzingen verabredet. Wer Lust hat auf eine ca. 3-stündige Albtour bitte melden wegen genauem Treffpunkt.

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (5. Mai 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe mich inzwischen mit Ralph auf 16:00 Uhr in Metzingen verabredet. Wer Lust hat auf eine ca. 3-stündige Albtour bitte melden wegen genauem Treffpunkt.
> 
> Stephan



Wäre ich dabei - Bahnhof?


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Mai 2013)

Sagen wir: Kaufland 16:05 Uhr

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## An der Alb (7. Mai 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja nicht weit auseinander. Wir sind im Obstgarten.
> 
> Können ja gern mal zusammen auf Tour gehen.
> 
> Ja das Wetter ist echt zum Heulen!!



Ich klink mich hier nochmal kurz ein. 

Am Donnerstag wissen wir noch nicht was wir fahren, da leihen wir uns vom Bamboo ein GPS-Gerät, Tour wissen wir noch nicht. Am Freitag fahren wir den Holy Hansen und am Samstag den St. Martin Sonnenberg Cross mit den Vinschgau Bikern.

Am Sonntag wollen wir zumindest am Vormittag noch ´ne Runde biken.


----------



## Andi_85 (7. Mai 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ich klink mich hier nochmal kurz ein.
> 
> Am Donnerstag wissen wir noch nicht was wir fahren, da leihen wir uns vom Bamboo ein GPS-Gerät, Tour wissen wir noch nicht. Am Freitag fahren wir den Holy Hansen und am Samstag den St. Martin Sonnenberg Cross mit den Vinschgau Bikern.
> 
> Am Sonntag wollen wir zumindest am Vormittag noch ´ne Runde biken.



GPS Gerät hab ich schon selbst eins, mit den meisten Routen drauf die so rund um Goldrain sind.
Je nachdem wann wir morgen ankommen, werden wir eventuell noch den Zugtrail fahren.

Andere Tage werden wir so 1-2 Touren fahren. Je nachdem wie die Schneelage ist. Samstag oder Sonntag als Abschluss fahren wir vielleicht mit dem Auto zum Reschensee und machen die Bunkertour.

Aber alles noch ed so ganz geklärt.  Wird wohl alles spontan geschehen.


----------



## bucki08 (8. Mai 2013)

Hey Zusammen,

geht morgen am arbeitsfreien Tag jemand biken, hätte mal wieder bock.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## damage0099 (8. Mai 2013)

hm biken net, saufen aber


----------



## bucki08 (20. Mai 2013)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

geht hier noch was ? Fährt heute jemand ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## scalpel3 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich würde heute gerne eine Runde (ca. 2 Stunden) fahren. Ich würde in ca. einer Stunde ab Metzingen losfahren. Sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## bucki08 (20. Mai 2013)

Hi du,

ja können wir gerne machen. Ich wohne in Eningen, sollen wir uns mit keepcool79 am Stauseehotel treffen ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## scalpel3 (20. Mai 2013)

Ja das hört sich gut an. Wann sollen wir uns treffen? 14:00 Uhr oder 13:45? Früher schaffe ich es denke ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (20. Mai 2013)

also dann 14 Uhr am Stauseehotel, sonst noch jemand @_ZeroTobi_ @ allerbeschde

Jungs wo seid ihr alle, der Winter ist vorbei (zumindest bis Samstag), da solls nachts wieder -1 Grad geben 

schick dir meine Handynr. noch per pn


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2013)

was ist schlimmer:
Das oder die 2m-Regel???
Haben die nix anderes zu tun!?


----------



## bubutz2000 (28. Mai 2013)

Damage!!!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2013)

ooooooh nein :-(.
Hatte heut aber auch nen damage


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Mai 2013)

Sind das die Syntace Felgen?

Und ich sach noch neulich, das ist höchstens EIN Bar
aber bubutz nur, das ist wie immer 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sind das die Syntace Felgen?


----------



## Bube (29. Mai 2013)

Weihnachtsspeck?


----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2013)

Er wollte sicher ne Treppe hoch  ??

Glaube eher, er trainiert mit Gewichten im Rucksack!


----------



## Bube (29. Mai 2013)

Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Wie beim Nikolaus? Sack hinten und vorne ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2013)

Gute Frage


----------



## bubutz2000 (29. Mai 2013)

nur keine wilden Spekulationen. Luftdruck lag sicher bei 1,8 bar. Die Kiste wiegt halt ohne Zusatzgewichte 16,5 Kilo. Und  wenn man dann noch seinen Absprungpunkt verpasst, weil so eine Tussi ihren Hund an einer 5m-Leine quer über meine Anfahrt führt, muß man halt den Notausgang über einen Dorfbrunnen nehmen. Und da habe ich eben noch den hinteren Beckenrand erwischt. Immerhin keinen Platten.
Hinterhergerufen hat sie noch, ob es nicht schneller ginge - aber ich hab schon alles gegeben...


----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2013)

hmmm, wär n richtig sauberer Schweinehopp nix gewesen?? Ich hätts versucht 
(achja, klar....hab auch nen anderen Nick  )


----------



## bubutz2000 (29. Mai 2013)

war Schweinehopp - halt zu kurz...


----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2013)

hahaha, ich sehe schon, wir verstehen uns 
Meine Felge wär nun genauso kaputt, ich hätte deine Linie gehalten


----------



## bubutz2000 (29. Mai 2013)

Felge vor dem Einsatz des Gummi-Hammers:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2013)

zeig mal "nach dem Hammer" 
Sieht übel aus.


----------



## Volle the Guide (29. Mai 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> ... Gummi-Hammers ...


 Ich krieg solche "Einschläge" mit einer kleinen Monteurszange immer am günstigsten raus (mit etwas Stoff an den Greifbacken unterlegt).


----------



## chrisuu (30. Mai 2013)

Nachdem´s bisher nicht so schlecht draußen aussieht - ist heute Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## scalpel3 (30. Mai 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Nachdem´s bisher nicht so schlecht draußen aussieht - ist heute Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?



Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich dabei. Würde gegen 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr losfahren.


----------



## chrisuu (30. Mai 2013)

scalpel3 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich dabei. Würde gegen 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr losfahren.



Sorry für die späte Antwort - ich kann erst zw. 15 u. 16 Uhr!


----------



## scalpel3 (30. Mai 2013)

Hi bin auch noch zu hause. Sollen wir uns treffen? Wenn ja Mach einen vorschlagen wann und wo. Grüße


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2013)

Neuffener Steige heute. Weiter oben wegen Erdrutsch gesperrt.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. Juni 2013)

Soll aber Montag wieder befahrbar sein - laut Radio... hast Du den Erdrutsch gesehen? Kriegen die das hin? Wollte morgen eigentlich mit dem Renner hoch / runter radeln...


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Rad kein Problem. Bin auch hochgefahren. Nur die halbe Straße auf vielleicht 10 m.


----------



## Agil (2. Juni 2013)

Einfach vorher nachsehn:

http://www.polizei-bw.de/verkehrsmeldungen/

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. Juni 2013)

Merci!

Dann schaun mer mal


----------



## allerbeschde (7. Juni 2013)

Sodele morgen geht mal wieder was !
Tobi und ich fahren morgen ne schöne tour zum Lichtenstein  wer mit will 
Treffpunkt ist Hbf metzingen  13:30 
Gruß Michel


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. Juni 2013)

Ihr weißt schon, dass da der Albtrauf ins rutschen gekommen ist!? 

An der Teck waren die Trails fast schon wieder trocken, aber ein ehemaliger 2- spuriger Feldweg war so ausgewaschen, dass ein DH- Bolide wohl die beste Wahl gewesen wäre.  Habs gerade noch gesehen und bremsen können. Puuuhh.


----------



## chrisuu (8. Juni 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Sodele morgen geht mal wieder was !
> Tobi und ich fahren morgen ne schöne tour zum Lichtenstein  wer mit will
> Treffpunkt ist Hbf metzingen  13:30
> Gruß Michel


Nachdem ich mehrere Wochenenden nicht da war, hätte ich große Lust auf 'ne Tour - bin aber leider stark erkältet :-(. 

Euch dann viel Spaß und bis in 4 Wochen zu meiner Wiedereingliederungstour. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## McFussel (10. Juni 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Ihr weißt schon, dass da der Albtrauf ins rutschen gekommen ist!?
> 
> An der Teck waren die Trails fast schon wieder trocken, aber ein ehemaliger 2- spuriger Feldweg war so ausgewaschen, dass ein DH- Bolide wohl die beste Wahl gewesen wäre.  Habs gerade noch gesehen und bremsen können. Puuuhh.



War doch super an der T***! Ich fand es geil....  Sogar am Sa Abend mal einen Biker getroffen, der gegrüßt hat - leider war ich grade im Abfahrtsrausch!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Juni 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> War doch super an der T***! Ich fand es geil....  Sogar am Sa Abend mal einen Biker getroffen, der gegrüßt hat - leider war ich grade im Abfahrtsrausch!



Ich fands dort auch geil  an Adrenalin hat es nicht gefehlt 

Nur kam in den BW- Nachrichten, dass am Lichtenstein an verschiedenen Stellen der Albtrauf runterrutscht (mit abnehmender Geschwindigkeit < 1cm/24h); gesund ist das trotzdem nicht...

Es sollte halt mal wieder eine Woche am Stück trocken bleiben. Das wäre für alle gut!


----------



## bubutz2000 (22. Juni 2013)

was ist los hier im Fred? Keiner mehr da? Viel besser wirds Wetter nicht. Heute 14:00 Metzingen Hbf - jemand dabei?


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. Juni 2013)

Hey, 

Hab momentan kaum Zeit.
Heut fahr ich schon wo anders mit. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juni 2013)

Fahre seit Monaten kaum noch.
Müsste mich mal wieder mit einem Materialwechsel motivieren,aber da fehlt im Moment das Kleingeld sowie das Verständnis meiner ehemaligen Verlobten.

Aber falls irgendwer an einem Centurion 29er Rahmen interessiert ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (22. Juni 2013)

> Chuck Norris ist gar nicht so allmächtig wie alle immer sagen! Sonst würde er jetzt hinter mir stehen und meinen Kopf auf die Tastfhkvhkhvjkvgkvhjkvghjkvgkvgkhvghkvghkvgkvkhvkh vgvghkghcfjcfjfxjgfgjchkcgcghk


----------



## Yetibike (22. Juni 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> was ist los hier im Fred? Keiner mehr da? Viel besser wirds Wetter nicht. Heute 14:00 Metzingen Hbf - jemand dabei?



Arbeiten


----------



## scalpel3 (23. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts aus kommt heute jemand mit Radeln? 15:00 Uhr BHF Metzingen?


----------



## la bourde (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich suche jemanden, der kommende Wochenende mir einige Trails in der Nähe von Burg Teck zeigen könnte.
Ich muss nämlich in der nähe eine kleine Tour organisieren, ich kenne aber die Gegend gar nicht ;D
Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich mit einigen Kumpeln kommen (2-3).
Natürlich werde ich auch euch Trails in der Nähe von Böblingen zeigen, falls ihr Interesse habt.

Danke im Voraus.

La Bourde


----------



## LeDidi (30. Juni 2013)

Ich rolle heute ab 14 Uhr mit @mtbjahn ins Ermstal. Hat jemand Lust auf eine AM/En-Tour?


----------



## Nerverider (4. Juli 2013)

Am Samstag fahre ich mit ein paar "Gästen" aus Böblingen eine Runde im Lenninger Tal. Start ist um 14 Uhr am Owener Bahnhof. Möglicher Treffpunkt auch 13:30 Bf Nürtingen.

Würde mich über weitere Mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (5. Juli 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Am Samstag fahre ich mit ein paar "Gästen" aus Böblingen eine Runde im Lenninger Tal. Start ist um 14 Uhr am Owener Bahnhof. Möglicher Treffpunkt auch 13:30 Bf Nürtingen.
> 
> Würde mich über weitere Mitfahrer freuen.



Würde mich am owener Bahnhof anschließen !  Richtung Teck  und sattelbogen  etc ?
Von der Strecke her km Fahrzeit was hast du Ca kalkuliert
Gruß Michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (5. Juli 2013)

Hey, 

würd auch mitkommen, ist schon mitm Hardtail fahrbar oder? Kenn mich dort leider nicht so aus.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Nerverider (5. Juli 2013)

Alles klar. 14 uhr bahnhof owen. Tour über Teck und dann einmal tal links mit trailabfahrten. Dann Wechsel auf die andere Seite.

Ab owen ca. 35 km. Dauer je nach Lust der Mitfahrer. Rechne mal mit 3 Stunden.

Ist ohne Probleme mit dem Hardtail zu fahren. Kommst Du auch nach Owen?

Gruß Flo.


----------



## la bourde (5. Juli 2013)

Ich komme mit wenigstens 2 Leute. 
Ich freue mich schon.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Nerverider (5. Juli 2013)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würd auch mitkommen, ist schon mitm Hardtail fahrbar oder? Kenn mich dort leider nicht so aus.
> 
> Grüße Tobi





ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> würd auch mitkommen, ist schon mitm Hardtail fahrbar oder? Kenn mich dort leider nicht so aus.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit. Kommst Du direkt nach Owen? Sonst stoppe ich nämlich nicht am Nürtinger Bahnhof, sondern fahr gleich weiter.

Grüße Flo.


----------



## ZeroTobi (5. Juli 2013)

Hey,
ja, komm direkt nach owen.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## plusminus (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo Biker aus Nürtingen und Umgebung,
habt ihr auch auf dem Radar was es für Rennradtreffs in Eurer Umgebung gibt? Der Sohn eines Bekannten sucht Anschluss auf schmalen Reifen. Ein Rad mit breiten hat er nicht. Sollte halt nicht die Renngruppe sein, sondern vermutlich eher mittleres Tempo damit man nicht gleich den Spaß verliert.

Wenn ihr was wisst schreibts doch bitte hier oder schickt mir eine PN. Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Peter65 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu zugezogen in Nürtingen und würde mich gerne einer wöchentlichen Gruppe anschließen. Am besten Abends ..Wochenende ab und zu. Haupstache wieder mal regelmäßig aufs bike kommen. gibts hier was ?? über eure Infos freue ich mich schon..


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich komme aus Ludwigsburg und wir wollen  am 1 Augustwochenende 4 Tage auf der Schwäbischen Alp mit den Bikes, Trails fahren! Start wird Metzingen sein am 01 Aug. dann soll es in Richtung  Gärchingen gehen, mit 1 Übernachten dann nach Zwiefalten 1 Übernachtung zurück nach Gärchingen 1 nacht und dann wieder nach Metzingen ! Mir ist klar das hier keiner seine Strecken postet, aber evrl. besteht ja díe Möglichkeit, das wir uns mit ein paar Bikern von euch bei Bad Urach treffen, und dann eine Runde zusammen drehen! Wäre klasse wenn sich jemand von euch mal meldet!
Ich/ wir sind bin sonst im Forum Ludwigsburg und Umgebung zu finden, wo Ihr auch gerne mal auf eine Runde bei uns vorbei schauen könnt!

Grüße bis hoffentlich bald im Wald

Paul


----------



## bikeandi1974 (15. Juli 2013)

Peter65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu zugezogen in Nürtingen und würde mich gerne einer wöchentlichen Gruppe anschließen. Am besten Abends ..Wochenende ab und zu. Haupstache wieder mal regelmäßig aufs bike kommen. gibts hier was ?? über eure Infos freue ich mich schon..



Aloah,

ich bin zwar keine Gruppe, fahre aber rel. regelmäßig dienstags und donnerstags ab Großbettlingen. Z.B. morgen ab 16:00 Uhr.

Grüßle Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (17. Juli 2013)

Mh das sieht wohl schlecht aus, oder hab wir eínen schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Juli 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Mh das sieht wohl schlecht aus, oder hab wir eínen schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt!


Bis zum August sinds ja noch zwei Wochen.
Am besten ein paar Tage vorher noch mal melden,da sind die Chancen auf feedback größer.

Ist allerdings relativ ruhig hier zur Zeit....


----------



## Yetibike (17. Juli 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloah,
> 
> ich bin zwar keine Gruppe, fahre aber rel. regelmäßig dienstags und donnerstags ab Großbettlingen. Z.B. morgen ab 16:00 Uhr.
> 
> Grüßle Andi



Hi, ich werde am Mitte August dann auch ab Grossbettlingen los biken.....vielleicht sieht man sich.

Sind halt grad mitten im Ausbau und Umzug, daher werd ich leider nix Anfang August beisteuern können. Bin auch leistungstechnisch gerade her als Gruppenbremser einzuordnen. Andermal gern


----------



## Volle the Guide (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo @Beton-Paul: www.albike.de!
Vielleicht (teilweise) mit Guide?
Liebe Grüße, Volker


----------



## Andi_85 (17. Juli 2013)

huhu zusammen,

fahre selbst auch mit paar Kumpels so gut wie jeden Dienstag so 1,5 bis 2 Stunden.
Startzeit ist meistens so zwischen 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr.
Startort: Beuren

Meistens so rund um den Hohenneuffen.


Grüße
Andi


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juli 2013)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bis zum August sinds ja noch zwei Wochen.
> Am besten ein paar Tage vorher noch mal melden,da sind die Chancen auf feedback größer.
> 
> Ist allerdings relativ ruhig hier zur Zeit....



Hallo Hiju Hallo Volker,

danke für die Info, werd kurz bevor wir losfahren nochmal Posten, vieleicht klappte es ja !; würd mich freuen.

Bd
Paul


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Juli 2013)

@Yetibike,  @Andi_85

Hätte was, wenns mal klappt. Start ab Beuren 18:30 oder Großbettlingen früher ist mir relativ schnuppe, weil ich meistens über Beuren nach Hause fahre ;-)


----------



## McFussel (19. Juli 2013)

Werde heute Abend auch eine Trail Rund ab Owen drehen....spitzkehren....



Wenn jemand Bock hat - Licht ist Pflicht!


----------



## An der Alb (19. Juli 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend auch eine Trail Rund ab Owen drehen....spitzkehren....



Sag mal, wo warst du denn diese Woche abends? Hat dich dein Kumpel noch gefunden? Der musste zweimal die Teck hochfahren 

Ich bin mit meinem Junior die Teck hoch und zum Bölle runter. Zum Sattelbogen wollte er dann nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (19. Juli 2013)

Hab oben gewartet


----------



## An der Alb (19. Juli 2013)

Am gelben Fels oder auf der Teck? Ich habe ihn dann zum gelben Fels geschickt, da du nicht auf der Teck warst (oder dich relativ gut versteckt hast )


----------



## chrisuu (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist morgen oder Sonntag jemand unterwegs?
Bei mir ist allerdings "Wiedereingliederung" angesagt!  
....soll heißen nicht zu schnell (bergauf) und nicht mehr als 1000hm.

Schöne Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Apixxele (19. Juli 2013)

Hi Zusammen. Ich bin aus Kirchheim Teck und suche noch irgendwo Anschluss zu einer Gruppe oder ähnliches. 
Gibts irgendwo nen offiziellen Treffpunkt einer MTB Gruppe in Kirchheim?
Zu mir als Person: bin 27, männlich, und steht mit beiden Beinen im leben. Ich fahre ein 29er Harttail und bin und würde mich noch als "ziemlich unsicher auf trails" einschätzen.
Fittnes is i.o. war erst mit dem Rennrad in den Alpen.

Also falls jemand was weis oder Lust hat be runde zu drehen 
Grüße Philipp


----------



## allerbeschde (20. Juli 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist morgen oder Sonntag jemand unterwegs?
> Bei mir ist allerdings "Wiedereingliederung" angesagt!
> ...



Hey Christoph tobi und ich fahren heute .
Hbf 13:30 
Gruß Michel


----------



## McFussel (20. Juli 2013)

Welche Deppen waren am B****stein unterwegs? Bremsspuren ohne Ende!! Wer nicht Biken kann, sollte diese Trails nicht fahren....

Kein Wunder, dass es Stress mit Wanderern und Förstern gibt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (20. Juli 2013)

Apixxele schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen. Ich bin aus Kirchheim Teck und suche noch irgendwo Anschluss zu einer Gruppe oder ähnliches.
> Gibts irgendwo nen offiziellen Treffpunkt einer MTB Gruppe in Kirchheim?
> Zu mir als Person: bin 27, männlich, und steht mit beiden Beinen im leben. Ich fahre ein 29er Harttail und bin und würde mich noch als "ziemlich unsicher auf trails" einschätzen.
> Fittnes is i.o. war erst mit dem Rennrad in den Alpen.
> ...



Biketreff in Kirchhem ist glaub Sonntags


----------



## chrisuu (20. Juli 2013)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Christoph tobi und ich fahren heute .
> Hbf 13:30
> Gruß Michel



Hi Michel,
schaff´s heute leider doch nicht - muß auf Sonntag verschieben!                                                                                                   Euch ´ne schöne Tour - könnt ja danach auf eine kleine Erfrischung vorbeischaun, wenn ihr Lust (& Zeit) habt!  
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lucky-User (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wir suchen ein Paar für gelegentliche Touren am unter der Woche oder am Wochenende mit MTB. Wer Interesse hat einfach melden unter 015229201520
Gerne auch per What´s App. Wer hat 20.7 oder am 22.7 spontan Bock auf ne Radtour.  Überlegen gerade ob wir an einen See mit dem Bike fahren sollen.
Ach so der Start wäre in Kirchheim. Oder auch Dettingen, Owen, etc.
Liebe Grüße aus Kirchheim

Tanja und Thomas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist morgen oder Sonntag jemand unterwegs?
> Bei mir ist allerdings "Wiedereingliederung" angesagt!
> ...



Bei mir ist ja eh Dauerwiedereingliederung,das würde ganz gut passen.

Ausserdem können wir dann dem (Trommelwirbel) dritten Comeback-Versuch von René beiwohnen .

Wäre 11 Uhr bei dir ok?


----------



## Lucky-User (20. Juli 2013)

Hi du,

wollten eigentlich schon früh morgens gehen einmal wegen den Temperaturen und weil wir nachmittags zum Essen eingeladen sind.
Dher passt 11 Uhr net wirklich.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Apixxele (20. Juli 2013)

McFussel schrieb:


> Welche Deppen waren am B****stein unterwegs? Bremsspuren ohne Ende!! Wer nicht Biken kann, sollte diese Trails nicht fahren....
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass es Stress mit Wanderern und Förstern gibt!!!!



Obwohl ich mich nicht angesprochen fühle,  komm ich doch glatt zu meiner nächsten Frage.

Gibts hier irgendwo ne Bikeschule wo man das trail fahren lernen kann?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2013)

Ich meinte ja auch den von mir zitierten Kollegen.

also,Christoph:
11 Uhr bei dir,wäre das ok?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## chrisuu (20. Juli 2013)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch den von mir zitierten Kollegen.
> 
> also,Christoph:
> 11 Uhr bei dir,wäre das ok?
> ...



Passt - bis morgen!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Passt - bis morgen!



jo,bis dann.

Falls noch jemand Lust hat,
wir würden gegen 11.*2*0 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen vorbei kommen.


Gruß,Oli


----------



## McFussel (23. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend mal wieder Trails um die Alb....18:00 Flughafen Dettingen (wenn das Wetter hält)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (23. Juli 2013)

Hier drückt´s gerade mächtig rein. Bin heute wohl auch wieder mit meinem Junior unterwegs, aber wahrscheinlich nur unten.


----------



## schaeufele (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin seit einiger Zeit öfter auf und um den Albtrauf unterwegs.
Klasse was hier organisiert wird - ich würde mich auch gerne mal anschließen.
Ich fahre ab Metzingen oft über den Jusi, Richtung Neuffen oder Richtung Dettingen, Hülben, Urach usw.

 -> Mehrfach sind mir in den letzten Wochen schon Glasscherbenhaufen auf den Wegen aufgefallen, alle glasklar und gleichmäßig groß!

Ich habe gestern zum 2. mal einen Trail erwischt, der mit Hindernissen  versehen war 
Armdicke Stämme quer auf Fahrerhöhe befestigt, Zweige mit Dornen verflochten welche über den Trail gepannt waren usw. 
Zum Glück war es noch einigermaßen hell...
Also haltet die Augen rund um den Sattelbogen offen.


----------



## An der Alb (23. Juli 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Also haltet die Augen rund um den Sattelbogen offen.



Am Sattelbogen oberhalb von Bissingen?


----------



## schaeufele (23. Juli 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Am Sattelbogen oberhalb von Bissingen?


 
Ist zwischen Dettingen/Erms und Neuffen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. Juli 2013)

"Sattelbogen" gibt es hier einige... Aber die Glasscherbenhaufen auf dem Rücken zwischen Jusi und Schillingskreuz und auch zur Albhochfläche grenzen schon an Körperverletzung. Letztens war ich auch mit Aufräumen beschäftigt, als sich zwei nette Biker gleich mit an die Arbeit gemacht haben. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach das Einzige was wir machen können: für die, die hinter uns herfahren...


----------



## schaeufele (23. Juli 2013)

...die Hindernisse habe ich auch beseitigt. Der Unhold ist halt 
auf verschiedenen Pfaden unterwegs, daher rate ich zur Vorsicht in der Gegend. @bikeandi, evtl. erkenne ich dich mal an deinem Cotic - eher selten hier
in der Umgebung anzutreffen, aber gehört zu meinen Favos!
Hoffe, du bist noch zufrieden? Sorry fürs OT


----------



## An der Alb (23. Juli 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> Ist zwischen Dettingen/Erms und Neuffen



Ok. Bei uns gibt´s auch einen Sattelbogen. Da könnte man theoretisch vom gelben Fels aus runterfahren, daher meine Frage.

Dettingen/Erms und Urach ist nicht so meine Richtung. Obwohl ich am Wochenende mit meinem Junior vom Hohenneuffen am Albrand nach Hülben gefahren bin und dann an den Höllenlöchern runter nach Urach. War top  Leider ist uns Richtung Heimat nichts gescheites eingefallen, so dass wir nachher an der Straße von Urach nach Grabenstetten hoch sind. War zwar so gut wie kein Verkehr, aber nicht gerade prickelnd (um die Mittagszeit bei praller Sonne).


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Juli 2013)

schaeufele schrieb:


> ...die Hindernisse habe ich auch beseitigt. Der Unhold ist halt
> auf verschiedenen Pfaden unterwegs, daher rate ich zur Vorsicht in der Gegend. @bikeandi, evtl. erkenne ich dich mal an deinem Cotic - eher selten hier
> in der Umgebung anzutreffen, aber gehört zu meinen Favos!
> Hoffe, du bist noch zufrieden? Sorry fürs OT



Ja, bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn mich der Gaul gestern abgeworfen hat... wunderbar anzuschauen ist das Teil eh


----------



## McFussel (24. Juli 2013)

Leider sehen die Höllenlöcher grade bitter zugrerichtet aus. Bremsspuren pur....



An der Alb schrieb:


> Ok. Bei uns gibt´s auch einen Sattelbogen. Da könnte man theoretisch vom gelben Fels aus runterfahren, daher meine Frage.
> 
> Dettingen/Erms und Urach ist nicht so meine Richtung. Obwohl ich am Wochenende mit meinem Junior vom Hohenneuffen am Albrand nach Hülben gefahren bin und dann an den Höllenlöchern runter nach Urach. War top  Leider ist uns Richtung Heimat nichts gescheites eingefallen, so dass wir nachher an der Straße von Urach nach Grabenstetten hoch sind. War zwar so gut wie kein Verkehr, aber nicht gerade prickelnd (um die Mittagszeit bei praller Sonne).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Wald bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook
DIMB Homepage


----------



## chrisuu (9. August 2013)

Hat am Sonntag jemand Zeit & Lust auf eine Tour?
Spätvormittag oder Nachmittag wäre mir egal.


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. August 2013)

Bin Sonntag leider Krankenbesuch machen. Drehe heute eine Runde, 14:00 ab Pliezhausen.


----------



## Renè29 (11. August 2013)

@chrisuu   brauchst auf mich nicht warten bin doch Gefahren hab ne Tour im Netz gefunden mit 45 km und 1600hm sollte reichen


----------



## Dude5882 (15. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Henrik und ich möchten am Sonntag eine Runde rund um Bad Urach drehen.
Hat jemand Interesse? Zeit und Ort müssen noch ausgemacht werden.

VG Ingmar


----------



## Renè29 (15. August 2013)

Hallo Ingmar bin dabei bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (15. August 2013)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Hallo Ingmar bin dabei bei der Zeit bin ich flexibel
> 
> Gruß René



Super  Wie ist denn Deine Email-Adresse (am besten schickst Du mir sie per PM)?


----------



## morei (15. August 2013)

Moin,

ich werde morgen um 11 Uhr ab Bad Urach eine Tour über Hülben, Erkenbrechtsweiler, Grabenstetten, Wittlingen und dann wieder Bad Urach fahren. Das ganze sollte so auf 45 km und 750 hm kommen und da ich gerade nicht sonderlich fit bin nehme ich mir etwas mehr Zeit dafür.
Falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte bitte PN an mich 

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. August 2013)

also ich schlage für Sonntag Start gegen 11:00 in Bad Urach Parkplatz Wasserfall vor. Gerne können sich noch welche anschließen.
Grüßle vom wr.


----------



## SBab (17. August 2013)

Sonntag um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Uracher Wasserfälle klingt für mich super. Da würde ich mich glatt anschließen.


----------



## Volle the Guide (17. August 2013)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ...Sonntag Start gegen 11:00 in Bad Urach Parkplatz Wasserfall....


Hallo WR,
kannst noch ein paar Details nennen (Dauer / S1-)?
Danke Dir. Grüße, Volker


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. August 2013)

Dauer und HM richtet sich schon etwas nach Fitness der Teilnehmer, aber mindestens sein sollte schon ne Auffahrt zum Buckleter Kapf und Runter sowie auf der anderen Seite zum Ebbenzeller Felsen oder heisst das Eppenzeller Felsen. Gerne dann noch was anderes Nettes, wenn es die Form zulässt. Ich denke, so werden es Minimum 700 HM, wer Lust hat auch gerne mehr (ich tendiere auch zu mehr, aber schaun wir mal, da ich auch heute noch auf Rad sitze). Und das wird schon ne Weile gehen, also bis in den späteren Nachmittag, weshalb man schon Vesper mitnehmen sollte oder eben Einkehren.
Schwierigkeit-also der Kapf soll ja bis S4 haben, aber man kann ja auch die ein oder andere Stelle bzw. Kurve schieben. Aber keine Angst,  S4 ist nur wenig. Aber S2 sollte man schon fahren können, denn davon hats manches.
cu wr


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. August 2013)

Eppenzillfelsen!
Und ich bin für Einkehren statt Vesper mitnehmen(hab genug zu schleppen).

Bis morgen,ich freu mich!

Oli


----------



## alböhi (17. August 2013)

....... einkehren  - klingt gut, da komm ich gern mit.


----------



## Gurgel (17. August 2013)

Bin ich vermutlich auch dabei.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. August 2013)

Dito, nur mit anderer Reihenfolge der beiden ersten Wörter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (17. August 2013)

Darf ich jemanden im Auto mitnehmen?


----------



## Gurgel (17. August 2013)

Pm


----------



## alböhi (18. August 2013)

sorry -   hab grad spontan besuch da.
auf  mich braucht ihr nicht warten,

lg


----------



## Gurgel (18. August 2013)

Das war richtig gut heute!


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. August 2013)

ich fands auch richtig gut - und bald gehört der Kapf mir


----------



## mtbjahn (18. August 2013)

Die heutige Tour war (für mich) sehr anstrengend, aber auch sehr schön. Hier sind einige Fotos davon.


----------



## morei (19. August 2013)

Tolle Bilder, sieht teilweise recht anspruchsvoll aus!
Wurde der Felsen auf *DSCF8970 klein* gesprungen oder gings da dran vorbei?
Wie viel km/hm hattet ihr am Ende?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## McFussel (19. August 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Die heutige Tour war (für mich) sehr anstrengend, aber auch sehr schön. Hier sind einige Fotos davon.



Stand bei Euch oben am B.Kapf noch so eine große Gruppe älterer Wanderer? Mit denen haben wir und kurz unterhalten und die meinten, da sind grad schon ein paar Biker vor uns runter - dann müsstet Ihr das gewesen sein!



War gestern echt Bombe zu fahren....fast schon zu trocken!


----------



## Gurgel (19. August 2013)

morei schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, sieht teilweise recht anspruchsvoll aus!
> Wurde der Felsen auf *DSCF8970 klein* gesprungen oder gings da dran vorbei?
> Wie viel km/hm hattet ihr am Ende?
> 
> ...



ich glaub da springst du ins nichts bzw gegen bäume, wenn ich das korrekt in erinnerung habe. der weg geht nach dem fels rechts weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (19. August 2013)

na ja, groß war die Gruppe nicht, glaub so drei alte Leutchen - es sei denn, man zählt mich mit bald 50 auch schon dazu. Übrigens hab ich selbst die gleiche Meinung am Ende kundgetan, dass es zwar eine gute Fahrt war, aber doch schon fast einen Tick zu trocken, so dass es an ein paar Stellen trotz trockender Bedingungen rutschig war.


----------



## Dude5882 (19. August 2013)

War eine sehr schöne Runde und Erinnerung an alte Zeiten!

@ Marc: coole Bilder!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. August 2013)

Nur falls hier noch nicht aufgeschlagen:
Online Petition zur Abschaffung der 2m-Regel in BaWü


Ist recht simpel und in 2 Minuten erledigt: einfach Name und E-Mail-Adresse angeben und mit einem Klick digital für eine Abschaffung der 2m-Regel unterzeichnen. Kann man auch anonym bzw. nicht öffentlich sichtbar machen - zählt dennoch.


----------



## chrisuu (31. August 2013)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## bubutz2000 (31. August 2013)

Könnte ich einrichten, wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## scalpel3 (1. September 2013)

Wenn das Wetter hält würde ich gegen 14:00 Uhr starten. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (1. September 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Könnte ich einrichten, wenn es trocken bleibt.


Sonne kommt raus - scheint soweit stabil zu bleiben!
Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. September 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Sonne kommt raus - scheint soweit stabil zu bleiben!
> Wie schaut's aus?



Um 14:00 bei Dir?


----------



## chrisuu (1. September 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Um 14:00 bei Dir?


o.k. - 14:10 Metzingen Bhf., falls noch jemand mit will!


----------



## Joachim1980 (2. September 2013)

Hallöchen Biker aus dem Raum Nürtingen, Neuffen und Bad Urbach!

Am Samstag Nachmittag war ich zum Trailscouten bei euch in der Nähe der Burg Hohenneuffen unterwegs. Gerade der Albtrauf ist immer wieder super zum fahren. Bin dort einige nette Schmankerl gefahren. Die Abfahrten die ich gefahren bin, haben sich zwischen S1 bis S2 Niveau bewegt.

Meine Frage an euch Locals:
Habt ihr Abfahrten mit einem höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad (S2+)? Gerne freue ich mich über eine PM wo diese sich befinden. 

Dank euch.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. September 2013)

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag ne Runde um Urach zu fahren?

3-4 mal hoch und runter. Trails bis S3.
Start 16 Uhr in Metzingen Bahnhof.

Ride on Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Freitag ne Runde um Urach zu fahren?
> *
> 3-4 mal hoch  *und runter.Trails bis S3.
> Start 16 Uhr in Metzingen Bahnhof.
> ...



Willst du uns einladen oder abschrecken


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2013)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Willst du uns einladen oder abschrecken



Er teilt uns nur mit, daß er (wieder) alleine fährt 

btw, ich korrigiere mal:

*34 mal hoch*

...so wird das nix


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. September 2013)

@damage0099, du hältst dich jetzt hier mal raus, wenn du schon deinen Ar$ch nicht hochkriegst 

  @Der Rest, ihr kennt die Topologie von Urach!
Bei der Runde kann man sich jederzeit absetzen. 

Jeder, der sich also dem einen oder anderen endurotauglichen Albanstieg gewachsen sieht und Bock auf deftige Trails hat, sollte sich überlegen
ob er am Freitag nicht mal etwas früher Schluss macht und mitkommt.

Bis denne

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2013)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. September 2013)

Sa  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sa  ???



 
Genau!
Ich bring auch 'n Porno mit


----------



## morei (6. September 2013)

Ich würde mich anschließen wenn ich rechtzeitig raus komme.
Den 3. Anstieg werde ich aber eher nicht mehr mit machen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. September 2013)

Supi  
Treffpunk 16 Uhr vor dem Bahnhof Metzingen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

Ich sag ja nix, nur eins: Verletzt euch net! Bald gilt's


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. September 2013)

Es gilt immer! 

Zumindest nachdem ich oben meine Schoner angezogen habe 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Es gilt immer!
> 
> Zumindest nachdem ich oben meine Schoner angezogen habe
> 
> ...



Das stimmt!!  
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. September 2013)

und wer hat's mal wieder verschrien? Der Herr Damage 

Was ein 5cm dicker Ast bei 30km/h ausrichten kann.





Unglaublich, dass ich mit dem Laufrad ohne Nachzentrieren noch heimrollen konnte 

 @morei, Danke für die Kabelbinder. Den Rest der Tour bin ich dir noch schuldig.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

Du bist echt der Schlimmste!
Ich hätte es damit wohl nicht nach Haus geschafft 

Brauchst nen Zentrierständer?


----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

btw: Sollen wir unsern Nick tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. September 2013)

Wäre Damage00100 noch frei oder hast du die folgenden Nummern
gleich reserviert?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

hehe 
Wie hast du das geschafft??
Rein physikalisch ist das bei DIR doch garnicht möglich 

Hast im Urlaub vllt etwas zugelegt? 
Oder hast jemand aufm Gepäckträger dabeigehabt ?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. September 2013)

Nee, habe mir nix zugelegt 

Aber wie sagte schon der schweizer Bahner 
beim Verladen meines E1 "Oh, schwer" 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2013)

hahaha


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. September 2013)

Ride-on-Damage


----------



## damage0099 (7. September 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Ride-on-Damage



   

bubutz: gewonnen! Perfekt! Paßt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (7. September 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> und wer hat's mal wieder verschrien? Der Herr Damage
> 
> Was ein 5cm dicker Ast bei 30km/h ausrichten kann.
> 
> ...



Echt krass!!


----------



## Magico80 (9. September 2013)

Moinsen, bin nächste Woche in der Gegend Ulm-Laichingen. Fährt jemand in der Zeit ne Tour in um Urach? Sollte nicht allzu technisch und deftig sein.


----------



## chrisuu (21. September 2013)

Yeti & ich drehen morgen ´ne Runde. Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr. 
Treffpunkt würde bei weiteren Mitfahrern noch festgelegt werden.

Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Dude5882 (21. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre morgen ab ca 14 Uhr für eine Tour zu begeistern.

Noch jemand der nach dem Wählen Lust auf eine Tour hat?

VG Ingmar


----------



## bubutz2000 (21. September 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Yeti & ich drehen morgen ´ne Runde. Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr.
> Treffpunkt würde bei weiteren Mitfahrern noch festgelegt werden.
> 
> Noch jemand dabei?




bin dabei. Gerne gemütlich.
Stephan


----------



## chrisuu (21. September 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> bin dabei. Gerne gemÃ¼tlich.
> Stephan



AusschlieÃlich gemÃ¼tlich! ð ;-)


----------



## Yetibike (21. September 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> AusschlieÃlich gemÃ¼tlich! ð ;-)



Sehr gemÃ¼tlich


----------



## chrisuu (21. September 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sehr gemütlich



Zwangsweise gemütlich - mit leicht schleifenden Bremsbelägen!
Aber besser als ohne Bremse. 

Bis morgen - Treffpunkt Riederich, Planenhaus mit Kombi in Golfball-Optik davor!  :-(


----------



## Yetibike (25. September 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Zwangsweise gemütlich - mit leicht schleifenden Bremsbelägen!
> Aber besser als ohne Bremse.
> 
> Bis morgen - Treffpunkt Riederich, Planenhaus mit Kombi in Golfball-Optik davor!  :-(



Dank den schleifenden Bremsen wars eine nette schöne Jahresanfangstour


----------



## chrisuu (26. September 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Dank der schleifenden Bremsen wars eine nette schöne Jahresanfangstour



Meinem Muskelkater nach, war es auch eine Jahresanfangstour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (27. September 2013)

Jemand am Sonntagvormittag am Start?

ich werd aber versuchen Chrisuu´s Bremsen wieder leicht zu modifizieren, wie das letzte Mal. War ganz gut


----------



## damage0099 (27. September 2013)

Ow, ich vielleicht...wenn ich mit darf...
Ist aber noch unsicher, gebe aber bis Sa_abend Bescheid.

Wieviel Uhr wäre Start? Je früher, desto besser.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. September 2013)

Würde auch kommen, kann aber hier nicht weg 



Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (27. September 2013)

Schleiche heut nacht zur Nachahmung in Nachbars Garten  

PS: muß noch schauen, ob ich was anderes absagen kann


----------



## Yetibike (27. September 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Schleiche heut nacht zur Nachahmung in Nachbars Garten
> 
> PS: muß noch schauen, ob ich was anderes absagen kann



Aber nur wenn ich Deine Vorder UND Hinterradbremse nicht nur anlegen darf, dann so gegen 10


----------



## damage0099 (27. September 2013)

nicht nötig 
Gebe morgen Bescheid


----------



## damage0099 (28. September 2013)

sorry, kann leider net


----------



## chrisuu (29. September 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Jemand am Sonntagvormittag am Start?



Treffpunkt?


----------



## Yetibike (29. September 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Treffpunkt?



11 grossbettlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (29. September 2013)

Hallo oli hab gerade versucht anzurufen. wo wollt ihr hin? bzw. wo genau wäre Treffpunkt. wird knapp aus aichtal ...


----------



## OnkelZed (29. September 2013)

ok, zeitfenster ist zu. zu knapp um bis 1100 in grossbettlingen zu sein...  ein anderes mal vielleicht. euch viel spass.


----------



## Pfirsich (29. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, habe es in Eurer Forum gefunden. Würde mich gerne mal bei Euch anschließen. Habt Ihr schon was für den dritten Okt. oder Folgetage geplant?
Habe aus einigen Bildern (2 Seiten weiter vorne) gesehen, dass Ihr die Art Trails fahrt, die ich suche  
Fahre schon seit längerem zwischen NT, Urach, Metzingen, ....
Vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## Yetibike (29. September 2013)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo oli hab gerade versucht anzurufen. wo wollt ihr hin? bzw. wo genau wäre Treffpunkt. wird knapp aus aichtal ...



hei Edgar hab's leider jetzt erst gesehen.....ich schick Dir meine neuenNr fürs nächste Mal


----------



## Yetibike (29. September 2013)

Pfirsich schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, habe es in Eurer Forum gefunden. Würde mich gerne mal bei Euch anschließen. Habt Ihr schon was für den dritten Okt. oder Folgetage geplant?
> Habe aus einigen Bildern (2 Seiten weiter vorne) gesehen, dass Ihr die Art Trails fahrt, die ich suche
> Fahre schon seit längerem zwischen NT, Urach, Metzingen, ....
> Vielleicht klappts ja.



Hi Pfirsich, sevus. Denke das ich am langen WE irgendwann fahren werde. Kannst dich gern anschließen. Werd hier posten.

Gruß oli


----------



## Yetibike (29. September 2013)

Übrigens die heutige Tour war wieder klasse und auch noch mit knapp 1100 hm kann man die fast als sportlich bezeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (30. September 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Übrigens die heutige Tour war wieder klasse und auch noch mit knapp 1100 hm kann man die fast als sportlich bezeichnen


... noch sportlicher waren nur die Radler hinterher.


----------



## Pfirsich (2. Oktober 2013)

Würd mich freuen wenns klappt. Material sollte gerichtet sein, nun muss das Wetter noch halten.


----------



## bucki08 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi Jungs,

geht morgen was, ist jemand unterwegs?


----------



## muddymartin (6. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sind die meisten von Euch schon dabei, nur um ganz sicher zu  gehen....spricht man Leute auf den Trails an, haben zwar viele von der  Aktion gehört, sicher aber doch erstaunlich viele noch nicht beteiligt!

WieIhr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in         Baden-Württemberg  Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es         Radfahrern verbietet,  auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu         fahren. 

_V_.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC          und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch          außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online          unterzeichnet werden kann. 34.000 Unterschriften haben wir          schon, 50.000 brauchen wir, gerne auch mehr. Zusammen schaffen          wir das! 

        Bitte unterstützt uns bei dieser Aktion!

        Das geht ganz einfach:
        - bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Eurer Facebook-Seite         oder Homepage posten:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

        - gerne zusätzlich die Initiative _"_Open           Trails_"_ liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Danke und voraus und Kette rechts!


----------



## Yetibike (11. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende erfolgreich den einzigen trockenen Tag ohne biken verbringen konnte versuch ich am morgigen Samstagnachmittag ne kleine Tour zu fahren. Kann aber erst so gegen 14 Uhr da ich vorher arbeite.

Wer Lust hat....

Werd aber vorher nochmal posten da ich nicht weiß wie lange ich arbeiten muss


----------



## chrisuu (12. Oktober 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> .... am Samstagnachmittag ne kleine Tour ....


... ist verschoben auf Sonntag gegen 13:00 Uhr!!

Wer Lust hat...


----------



## bucki08 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hey Jungs,

wo würdert ihr denn hinfahren und von wo ab ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## chrisuu (13. Oktober 2013)

Vorschlag: Start 13:30 Metzingen Bahnhof


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2013)

Fr_Nachmittag oder Sa_morgen jemand enduromäßig unterwegs?


----------



## Yetibike (18. Oktober 2013)

Samstag soll der schönste Tag vom WE sein, wäre nicht schlecht den zum biken zu verschwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das stimmt!
Kann morgen endlich mal nen Freund besuchen.
Weiß noch nicht, wie lange das dauern darf / kann.
Werde somit alleine ne Runde drehen.
Wieviel Uhr wärt ihr denn wo ca. unterwegs, bzw. wann wäre Startzeit?
Könnte mich evt. telefonisch melden, falls es zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## Yetibike (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich werd versuchen so gegen 13 Uhr oder 13:30 Uhr los zu kommen. Das ganze geht das max. bis 17 Uhr da ich nen Anschlußtermin generiert bekommen habe.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok, dann ein ander mal


----------



## Yetibike (18. Oktober 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich werd versuchen so gegen 13 Uhr oder 13:30 Uhr los zu kommen. Das ganze geht das max. bis 17 Uhr da ich nen Anschlußtermin generiert bekommen habe.



aus terminlichen Gründen auf Sonntag 10:30 Uhr verschoben


----------



## chrisuu (19. Oktober 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> aus terminlichen Gründen auf Sonntag 10:30 Uhr verschoben


Bin dabei!


----------



## Yetibike (10. November 2013)

Fährt heut jemand?


----------



## Volle the Guide (10. November 2013)

Grad Schnee in dicken Flocken!


----------



## chrisuu (11. November 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Fährt heut jemand?


Wasserski?


----------



## bubutz2000 (12. November 2013)

Melde mich für dieses Jahr erstmal ab. Kann die trails gerade nur zu Fuss scouten. Danach bin ich wieder dabei!

Bis dahin.

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (12. November 2013)

@bubutz2000: Mit Chris und damage auf Tour gewesen?


----------



## damage0099 (12. November 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> @bubutz2000: Mit Chris und damage auf Tour gewesen?



Sollte ich hier etwas zw. den Zeilen lesen können  ?


----------



## bubutz2000 (12. November 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> @bubutz2000: Mit Chris und damage auf Tour gewesen?



Ja, klar. Ohne die beiden wüsste ich gar nicht, dass man mit dem bike auch runterfahren kann. Aber im Ernst: da war ich allein auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Bube (13. November 2013)

Neuer Nick-Vorschlag: KaButt2013  

Wer den Schaden hat... Hoffe sehr, dir geht's bald wieder besser.


----------



## damage0099 (13. November 2013)

Er wäre wohl besser auf nem (illegalen!) Singletrail unterwegs gewesen  , dann wäre das sicher nicht passiert...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Yetibike (14. November 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Ohne die beiden wüsste ich gar nicht, dass man mit dem bike auch runterfahren kann. Aber im Ernst: da war ich allein auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


 
Radweg mit S4 Karakter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (15. November 2013)

Radweg wäre noch so gerade eben fahrbar gewesen. Der zweirädrige Gegner hatte aber ein Nummernschild.


----------



## chrisuu (17. November 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Radweg wäre noch so gerade eben fahrbar gewesen. Der zweirädrige Gegner hatte aber ein Nummernschild.



Solche Raudis! Damage hat Recht, spricht eindeutig für die Abschaffung der 2m-Regelung!

*Aber an dieser Stelle dann erst mal gute Besserung, daß Du bald wieder "hergestellt" bist.*


----------



## Yetibike (18. November 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> *Aber an dieser Stelle dann erst mal gute Besserung, daß Du bald wieder "hergestellt" bist.*


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen. Nicht alle sind (regelmäßig) auf Facebook unterwegs!

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## Gpunkt (24. November 2013)

Hallo, gestern Besuch aus Reutlingen von Ride on Chris zur unserer Schwertreiter Ausfahrt denke hat ihm gefallen









Grüße Günter und bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## bubutz2000 (24. November 2013)

Sehr schön! Hoffe, ich bin das nächste Mal auch dabei.
Werden nicht nur Bionicons dreckig?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. November 2013)

Günter   

Danke für die super Tour, bin immer noch geflashed.
Ich denke nächstes mal bringe ich lieber die Protektoren mit. 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (24. November 2013)

Wow!
War den Fotos nach der Hammer!!! 
Wenn man bedenkt, daß auf den Fotos immer alles "entspannter" rüberkommt  
und es nicht wirklich nach viel Grip aussieht: Respekt Alter!!!

Meinen Neid habt ihr!

Nächstes Jahr lassen wir dich nicht mehr allein gehn!


----------



## damage0099 (6. Dezember 2013)

Gestern mal wieder einen supergeilen Nightride gemacht  

Es gab viel zu sehen....keine Wanderer, Tiere oder etwas in der Art: Nein, viele schöne, von weitem leuchtende Schilder....teils mit viel Liebe an die Bäume genagelt


----------



## Yetibike (6. Dezember 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder einen supergeilen Nightride gemacht
> 
> Es gab viel zu sehen....keine Wanderer, Tiere oder etwas in der Art: Nein, viele schöne, von weitem leuchtende Schilder....teils mit viel Liebe an die Bäume genagelt


 

Warst auf der A8 unterwegs? Oder welche Schilder meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (6. Dezember 2013)

Genau 

Wenn die verbohrten ********** uns nicht <2m wollen, dann probierten wirs auf >8m 

Vllt. kann man ja mit dem Verkehrsministerium reden 
Umweltschutz können sie wohl nicht vorschieben....oder 90-jährige, die täglich mit Spaten, Schaufel, Rechen, Besen, Schubkarre tausende km richten und von Bremsspuren befreien bzw. Treppen bauen / renovieren....und Wildunfälle gibts mit uns auch nicht....also....ich sehe kein Problem!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. Dezember 2013)

Schilder an Bäume nageln ist doch Baumschändung, oder?


----------



## toddel1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi Folks!
JAT 2013 Bad Urach - is´kloar!!!
Greez Toddel
_the toddel_


----------



## toddel1 (9. Dezember 2013)

*Bitte um Beachtung: *Einspruch stattgegeben: Startzeit wird wegen Einsprüchen auf 10:00 Uhr verschoben!!

Anbei der link!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11172613
CU
toddel


----------



## chrisuu (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Glühweinfreunde! 
Ist jemand am Samstag o. Sonntag unterwegs?
Bei den vielen Weihnachtsmärkten (u.a. Glems u. Neuffen) ist ein "Zwischenstopp" obligatorisch.

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (15. Dezember 2013)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Hallo Glühweinfreunde!
> Ist jemand am Samstag o. Sonntag unterwegs?
> Bei den vielen Weihnachtsmärkten (u.a. Glems u. Neuffen) ist ein "Zwischenstopp" obligatorisch.
> 
> Grüße Christoph



Sorry bin leicht erkältet, lass es daher dieses WE

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (16. Dezember 2013)

passend zum Forums-Namen


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxqu2JPGVhs"]Autofahrt durch Nuertingen mit Harald Schmidt - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Yetibike (18. Dezember 2013)

......so jetzt kenn ich auch die Nachteile einer super Radbeleuchtung


----------



## OnkelZed (19. Dezember 2013)

??? Hasch Buße tun müsse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das hintere Uracher Gebiet leidet vermehrt unter querliegenden Ästen und Nagelbefall....
Das erste Rotwild wurde neulich Nacht schon erlegt  , konnte aber unter lauten Fluchattacken und Erste-Hilfe-Maßnahmen seine Reise (leicht unterkühlt) fortsetzen


----------



## Yetibike (20. Dezember 2013)

Sorry komm aber gerade nur mühsam hier ins Forum, der gespeicherte Link funkt nicht und jetzt ist die Anzeige der Beiträge ziemlich bescheiden.

zed; jeep, hatte ein kurzes treffen mit einem Waldpächter


----------



## damage0099 (20. Dezember 2013)

Du warst sicher nett und hast ihn gefragt, ob er unsere Petition mit unterstützen will?


----------



## damage0099 (20. Dezember 2013)

Editier-Funktion ist noch bescheiden 

OT: Für Greasmonkey gibts seit gestern auch nen klasse Patch 

Guckst du hier (so einfach, daß sogar ich das hinkriege  ):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/layo...monkey-bzw-greasemonkey.672192/#post-11591457


----------



## OnkelZed (20. Dezember 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sorry komm aber gerade nur mühsam hier ins Forum, der gespeicherte Link funkt nicht und jetzt ist die Anzeige der Beiträge ziemlich bescheiden.
> 
> zed; jeep, hatte ein kurzes treffen mit einem Waldpächter



Geht mir auch so, mag das neue Design gar net und komm mir auch schon vor wie im "Fratzenbuch".
Dann war Deine Lampe vielleicht doch noch etwas schwach auf der Brust, um die Netzhaut vom netten Waldpächterzu verbrennen... ;-)


----------



## Yetibike (21. Dezember 2013)

War ein nettes Gespräch, aber so wie er da hochgefahren ist wars erst anders geplant, hat sich dann wohl nachdem er ausgestiegen ist etwas beruhigt (evtl. Weil er zwei Köpfe kleiner war)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (4. Januar 2014)

Hi, 
Ich komme aus Metzingen und bin hier auch schon bei einer Tour mitgefahren. 
Ich möchte im Sommer, genauer am 12-13 Juli, an der TrailThropy im Erzgebirge mitfahren, genaue Infos dazu gibt es hier: http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem oder mehreren Trainings/Rennpartnern. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde, gerne auch per PN 
Gruß Simon


----------



## damage0099 (9. Januar 2014)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Es geht weiter -> 2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Yetibike (11. Januar 2014)

Die Moutainbiker sollten alle ein coming Out machen, dann würden wir zu einer schützenswerten Randgruppe gehören. Da wär die 2 Meterregel in einer Woche abgeschafft


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

vor allem die Politiker, Förster und Wanderer unter den Bikern! 
Die gibt's nämlich genug, aber unter der Woche reden sie halt ihren Vorgaben nach dem Mund… 
…und am Wochenende fahren sie dann auf den gleichen Trails wie wir!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Januar 2014)

Werde morgen mit René und einem Arbeitskollegen eine Runde drehen.
Nix wildes.Ein mal Alb hoch,Traufweg und irgendwann was Schönes wieder runter.

Noch jemand Lust?

*Treffpunkt 12.30 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## Yetibike (25. Januar 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Werde morgen mit René und einem Arbeitskollegen eine Runde drehen.
> Nix wildes.Ein mal Alb hoch,Traufweg und irgendwann was Schönes wieder runter.
> 
> Noch jemand Lust?
> ...


Bin schon am Morgen verabredet. Andermal wieder


----------



## Bube (25. Januar 2014)

Oli radelt wieder??  Wie die Zeit vergeht! Gar nicht so mitbekommen, dass wieder eine Jahresabschluss-Tour  ansteht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Januar 2014)

Bube schrieb:


> Oli radelt wieder??  Wie die Zeit vergeht! Gar nicht so mitbekommen, dass wieder eine Jahresabschluss-Tour  ansteht.


Du bist doof!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Februar 2014)

Etwas zur Motivation:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurv...coll-im-vergleich-video.681478/#post-11711952


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbike (7. Februar 2014)

Es wird immer doller, "Der Schildbürgerstreich von Kappis"

http://www.swp.de/muensingen/lokales/alb-neckar/Der-Schilderstreich-von-Kappis;art5678,2437074


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2014)

Super!
btw am WE jemand unterwegs?


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Februar 2014)

Am Panoramaweg kurz vor Kappis ist immernoch eins direkt an einen Baum genagelt.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Februar 2014)

Der Alpenbockkäfer ist ein erstaunliches Tier:
Gegen Wanderstiefel scheint er völlig immun,Mountainbikereifen machen ihm dagegen sofort den garaus


----------



## Yetibike (7. Februar 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Der Alpenbockkäfer ist ein erstaunliches Tier:
> Gegen Wanderstiefel scheint er völlig immun,Mountainbikereifen machen ihm dagegen sofort den garaus


 
Die zwei Meter Regel fällt aber wir werden davon wohl nix haben, da alle anderen Wege bis dahin wegen Alpengockel usw. gesperrt werden...

P.S. Wann sind wieder die nächsten Wahlen??


----------



## Yetibike (7. Februar 2014)

Was mich am ärgsten nerft ist, Du kannst nix dagegen machen. Die Schilder ignorieren...schon dann wirst andauern von irgendwelchen Vollpfosten angemacht das es hier verboten sei Rad zu fahren.


----------



## schaeufele (7. Februar 2014)

Als ich den Artikel diese Woche in der Zeitung las hielt ich es für einen verfrühten Aprilscherz - die Temperaturen stimmen ja bereits 
Da will sich einer aus Stuttgart wohl plötzlich im Zusammenhang mit der 2m-Regel mit neuen Gegenargumenten ein Denkmal setzen.
Eigentlich für uns kein Grund böse zu sein!
Denn wenn es weiter solch kindischen Aktionen gegen uns Biker gibt macht diese Art von Politiker
sich vollends lächerlich, überflüssig und schießt sich am Ende ins eigene Tor. Denn bevor so etwas durchgeht wird erst einmal überall das RASENMÄHEN VERBOTEN 





Und der Kerl überlebt uns alle sowieso!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. Februar 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Was mich am ärgsten nerft ist, Du kannst nix dagegen machen. Die Schilder ignorieren...schon dann wirst andauern von irgendwelchen Vollpfosten angemacht das es hier verboten sei Rad zu fahren.



Yep, das ärgert mich am meisten - wie eben bei der 2m Regel auch: das weckt nur den Feierabendsheriff in den Leuten. Argumentieren, oder wenigstens mal nachdenken und reflektieren tut da schon lange keiner mehr... und das im Lande der Dichter und Denker...


----------



## Yetibike (8. Februar 2014)

Oh Gott oh Gott den Käfer kenn ich den hab ich letzte Wöche in Stuttgart in der Königstrasse zu häuf gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn man den Käfer googlet kann man nachlesen das biken wegen des Käfers unter folgenden Voraussetzungen kein Problem sein sollte

Zwischen Januar und Juni, ab Ende August bis Dezember und immer ab 18 Uhr

;-)))) sollte also uns nicht stören


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2014)

http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappis.de/index.php/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/124-adaj


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. März 2014)

Bin dabei.

Und danach die Trails am Jusi rocken? 

Wer kommt noch? 

Fahre von Metzingen her mit dem Bike an.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## keepcool79 (9. März 2014)

Wer hat heute auf eine Tour auf der schwäbischen Alb Lust? Start: ca. 11.30 Uhr (evtl. noch verhandlungdfähig)

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## bucki08 (30. März 2014)

Mädels und Jungs! 

Das Wetter ist super draußen, lasst uns biken gehen. Wie schauts aus bei euch, bock auf ne Tour ?
Startpunkt, Zeit und Wege verhandelbar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## OnkelZed (30. März 2014)

Guck mal im Reutlinger/Tübinger Thread. Starten ca. 1200 am Nürtinger Bahnhof (Parkplatz Bahnhofstr.).
Wird Richtung Alb gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-User (30. März 2014)

Jep


----------



## bucki08 (6. April 2014)

Gibt es noch jemand hier im Thread, der auch  mal eine Sonntagstour machen möchte?

Wir würden gerne so gegen 11.30 eine Tour auf die Alb machen.

Hat jemand Interesse? 

Gruß,

Doro und Thomas


----------



## bubutz2000 (6. April 2014)

Schön, dass der thread noch lebt.
Bin aber leider familiär unterwegs.


----------



## TTT (8. April 2014)

Heute Abend (Di 19:00) ist in Kappis im Rathaus eine öffentliche Ortsratssitzung. Unter anderem soll es um das Bikeverbot am Jusi gehen. Es wäre sicher gut, dort Präsenz zu zeigen. Wenn es jemand einrichten kann, ich werde da sein...


----------



## TTT (8. April 2014)

Kurzer Bericht meinerseits:
Es wurde über die Sitzung berichtet:
http://www.swp.de/muensingen/lokale...aweg-und-Weinbergweg-im-Blick;art5678,2539442
Das Regierungspräsidium prüft die generelle Entfernung aller Radverbotsschilder, Bürgermeister und Ortvorsteher waren sich einig, dass Sie ein generelles Radfahrverbot ablehnen und im nächsten Gespräch auch die Radfahrer mit an den Tisch sollen. Eine separate Abfahrt für Radfahrer (Downhillmäßig) wird aus Verkehrssicherungssicht kritisch gesehen, Rücksicht statt Verbot war der Tenor! Also insgesamt sehr positiv!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. April 2014)

... zu langsam ...


----------



## schaeufele (9. April 2014)

Die Schilder sind auch so was von hässlich 
An der Sitzung sind hoffentlich auch Biker dabei, die gerne mal am und um den Jusi herum fahren wollen.
Es wäre schon schön den Jusi wieder unbeschwert geniessen zu können


----------



## Yetibike (9. April 2014)

Hat jemand Lust am nächsten Samstag zum radeln?


----------



## bubutz2000 (9. April 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am nächsten Samstag zum radeln?


Ja.


----------



## Yetibike (9. April 2014)

bei mir brauchst aber keine Cam ;-)) äh wenn ich darüber nachdenke vielleicht doch wenn wir wieder den S4 fahren :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (9. April 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Der Alpenbockkäfer ist ein erstaunliches Tier:
> Gegen Wanderstiefel scheint er völlig immun,Mountainbikereifen machen ihm dagegen sofort den garaus


 
Hey Olli, wie wärs am Samstag mit einer Tagesabschlußtour?

Das rumrennen um ne Holzplatte um einen viel zu kleinen Ball zu fangen sollte doch jetzt in die Sommerpause gegangen sein!?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. April 2014)

Hmm...
Das könnte sogar klappen.
Halt net unbedingt den halben Tag und  mit vierstelligen Höhenmetern,mehr als zwei mal hoch ist bei mir nicht drin.

Uhrzeit?


----------



## Yetibike (10. April 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Das könnte sogar klappen.
> Halt net unbedingt den halben Tag und  mit vierstelligen Höhenmetern,mehr als zwei mal hoch ist bei mir nicht drin.
> 
> Uhrzeit?


 und das in Deinem alter!! Was sagt da wohl Deine Frau dazu?

ich würde 14 Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. April 2014)

Bei mehr als zwei mal hoch?
Da tät sie mich


Zurück zum Thema:
14 Uhr schaffe ich nicht.
15 Uhr oder noch besser 15.30 wär ok...


----------



## Yetibike (12. April 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bei mehr als zwei mal hoch?
> Da tät sie mich
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry das ist mir dann doch etwas zu spät


----------



## britta-ox (12. April 2014)

Dann halt morgen mit uns in Urach
So gegen 10,30 oder11 Uhr? Tempus flexibel.
Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. April 2014)

Selbst das wäre bei mir knapp geworden.
Britta,dann komme ich morgen nach Urach(obwohl du im Vergleich zu Yeti einen erbärmlichen Windschatten gibst).


----------



## Yetibike (12. April 2014)

E


Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Selbst das wäre bei mir knapp geworden.
> Britta,dann komme ich morgen nach Urach(obwohl du im Vergleich zu Yeti einen erbärmlichen Windschatten gibst).


Aber da zieht doch dann was anderes


----------



## britta-ox (12. April 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Britta,dann komme ich morgen nach Urach(obwohl du im Vergleich zu Yeti einen erbärmlichen Windschatten gibst).


Fein! Und keine Sorge,  ich bekomme dich auch ohne Windschatten 2x hoch
Falls noch jemand Lust hat, wir starten um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Aquadrom.

Freu mich!
Lg Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. April 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Fein! Und keine Sorge,  ich bekomme dich auch ohne Windschatten 2x hoch
> Falls noch jemand Lust hat, wir starten um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Aquadrom.
> 
> Freu mich!
> Lg Britta


Wenn das meine Frau liest


----------



## Yetibike (12. April 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Fein! Und keine Sorge,  ich bekomme dich auch ohne Windschatten 2x hoch
> Falls noch jemand Lust hat, wir starten um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Aquadrom.
> 
> Freu mich!
> Lg Britta


Na wenn ich mich rechtzeitig Morgen früh hoch bekomme komm ich auch zum hochkommen


----------



## britta-ox (12. April 2014)




----------



## keepcool79 (13. April 2014)

Ja wie, hier geht ja mal wieder was!

Ich bin dann auch am Start.

Bis später,

Doro


----------



## Yetibike (16. April 2014)

und jetzt nochmal

WER HAT LUST AM KOMMENDEN SAMSTAG auf eine

Fit für´s Eier-suchen-Einführungstour

Start wäre in Metzingen


----------



## bucki08 (16. April 2014)

Würde diesmal auch mitkommen (ohne Rennrad )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (16. April 2014)

bei schönem Wetter würde ich mit Ostereier suchen - aber nicht auf Autobahnen.


----------



## Yetibike (17. April 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> bei schönem Wetter würde ich mit Ostereier suchen - aber nicht auf Autobahnen.


Bis an die Autobahn wollte ich nu auch nicht fahren?!


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> bei schönem Wetter würde ich mit Ostereier suchen - aber nicht auf Autobahnen.


hmmmm....Ostereier überfahren hört sich gut an, vllt. bin ich mit von der Partie....


----------



## Yetibike (17. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hmmmm....Ostereier überfahren hört sich gut an, vllt. bin ich mit von der Partie....


Ne nich überfahren, SUCHEN!!!

Vorsicht sonst droht ein Radfahrverbot!!!


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. April 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Bis an die Autobahn wollte ich nu auch nicht fahren?!


wegen der Käfer?


damage0099 schrieb:


> hmmmm....Ostereier überfahren hört sich gut an, vllt. bin ich mit von der Partie....


Dann fahre ich auch bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## bubutz2000 (18. April 2014)

Morgen kaum Sonne, aber auch eher kein Regen.
14:00 Hbf Metzingen?


----------



## bucki08 (19. April 2014)

Uhrzeit passt bis später


----------



## bubutz2000 (19. April 2014)

Strasse ist noch nass, keine Wolkenlücke am Himmel, auf dem Dachfenster noch Regentropfen. Wenn es nicht wenigstens etwas aufreisst, bin ich als Schönwetterfahrer eher raus. Würde aber bis kurz vor halb die Lage beobachten und gegebenenfalls noch starten. LGS


----------



## Yetibike (19. April 2014)

Komm grad erst vom Einkaufen, da ich noch mein Tagwerk erledigen muss schaff Ichs nicht heut zu fahren.


----------



## bucki08 (19. April 2014)

Wer wäre denn sonst noch dabei die sich bereits gemeldet haben? Wenn keiner sich noch meldet fahre ich von eningen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (19. April 2014)

Ok oli das hat sich überschnitten


----------



## bucki08 (21. April 2014)

Hat heute jemand Lust und zeit ne Ründe zu drehen? Gegen 11 Uhr ?


----------



## Deleted 101390 (27. April 2014)

Gibt es hier auch RR Fahrer/innen?
Ich würde gerne mal ne Runde drehen (Start irgendwo bei Nürtingen).
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Grüße,
Johannes


----------



## Apixxele (28. April 2014)

Hi Jo. Ich bin aus Kirchheim und auch RR'ler.
Können gern mal ne Runde drehen. 


Grüße Philipp


----------



## Yetibike (28. April 2014)

Hallo ihr zwei RR´ler, natürlich hat ihr fast jeder noch n RR in der Garage stehen. Aber bevorzugt wird hier mit Mtb gefahren, die RR haben sich bei der Wegstrecke als nicht haltbar genug erwiesen Spaß bei Seite, für´s RR gibt´s ein eigenes Forum. Ansonsten seit ihr gern willkommen.


----------



## Apixxele (28. April 2014)

Schon verstanden ;-) 

Bin mischling. Fahre beides.

Gibt's für die MTB ler ein wöchentlichen Termin?
Oder läuft das hier immer auf zurufen?


----------



## bucki08 (28. April 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei RR´ler, natürlich hat ihr fast jeder noch n RR in der Garage stehen. Aber bevorzugt wird hier mit Mtb gefahren, die RR haben sich bei der Wegstrecke als nicht haltbar genug erwiesen Spaß bei Seite, für´s RR gibt´s ein eigenes Forum. Ansonsten seit ihr gern willkommen.


Motzgugg


----------



## Yetibike (28. April 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Motzgugg


Was ist den Bitte ein motzgugg? Hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden

Apixx.... Zu Deiner Frage, z.Z. Läuft hier eher auf Zuruf meist Richtung WE, kann auch schon mal dann mit dem rr sein. Aber als Mischlingsrüde bist hier genau richtig


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. April 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Was ist den Bitte ein motzgugg? Hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden
> 
> Apixx.... Zu Deiner Frage, z.Z. Läuft hier eher auf Zuruf meist Richtung WE, kann auch schon mal dann mit dem rr sein. Aber als Mischlingsrüde bist hier genau richtig


Eine Meckertüte,du Neigschmeckdr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (28. April 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Eine Meckertüte,du Neigschmeckdr!!


Rischhhhhhhhhtiiiiig


----------



## Yetibike (29. April 2014)

Ja nachdem Ichs jetzt unter dem Aspekt les versteh ich auch ( wenns damage geschrieben hätte....) aber gmeckert hab ich doch ned

Wollt ich zumindest nich wollen


----------



## bucki08 (29. April 2014)

Mal noch was zu einem anderen Thema. Kennt ihr jemand bei uns  in der Gegend der ein LV 601 fährt? Bin für jede Rückmeldung dankbar


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2014)

klopf doch mal bei bubutz2000 an 

@Yeti: Was soll denn das heißen  ??
Sicher verwechselt du mich!


----------



## Yetibike (29. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> klopf doch mal bei bubutz2000 an
> 
> @Yeti: Was soll denn das heißen  ??
> Sicher verwechselt du mich!


 ja bestimmt hab Dich verwechselt


----------



## keepcool79 (4. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Das Wetter scheint ja bestens zu sein und ab 11 soll es auch noch wärmer werden. Deswegen suchen wir Mitfahrer für eine Tour im Erms-oder Echaztal. Startzeit zwischen 11 und 12.

Wer hat Lust?

Lieben Gruß,

Doro und Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (4. Mai 2014)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Das Wetter scheint ja bestens zu sein und ab 11 soll es auch noch wärmer werden. Deswegen suchen wir Mitfahrer für eine Tour im Erms-oder Echaztal. Startzeit zwischen 11 und 12.
> 
> ...


Oh zu spät


----------



## keepcool79 (5. Mai 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Oh zu spät



Hmmm, ja!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Mai 2014)

Auch zu spät?


----------



## Yetibike (6. Mai 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Auch zu spät?


----------



## Yetibike (6. Mai 2014)

Ist jemand am Samstag unterwegs? Wäre aber Zeitlich bis max. 18 Uhr stark limitiert


----------



## bucki08 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich könnte nur am Sonntag


----------



## Yetibike (6. Mai 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Ich könnte nur am Sonntag


Ich nicht


----------



## bucki08 (11. Mai 2014)

Geht heute noch was, bock jemand zu fahren ?


----------



## bubutz2000 (16. Mai 2014)

Betreute Ausfahrt Samstag 14:00 ab Hbf Metzingen?
Bitte vorher posten. Sonst kommt kein Rentner vorbei.


----------



## chrisuu (16. Mai 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Betreute Ausfahrt Samstag 14:00 ab Hbf Metzingen?
> Bitte vorher posten. Sonst kommt kein Rentner vorbei.


Ich falle leider nach wie vor aus , hoffe aber demnächst auf eine Rentner-Eingliederung! 
Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (17. Mai 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Betreute Ausfahrt Samstag 14:00 ab Hbf Metzingen?
> Bitte vorher posten. Sonst kommt kein Rentner vorbei.


----------



## Yetibike (17. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. Mai 2014)

Stellen matschig und rutschig, die dies bisher noch nie waren.
Wie seh ich wieder aus!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Mai 2014)

Auch hier:
ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Yetibike (28. Mai 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Auch hier:
> ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


Wenn dann nur ne kurze Tour über max 2 h


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wenn dann nur ne kurze Tour über max 2 h


2 h ab Großbettlingen oder 2 h ab(noch zu vereinbarendem) Treffpunkt?
Ich bin auch sicher nicht in der Verfassung eine mörder Tour zu fahren,aber in 2 Stunden bekommt man eigentlich nix vernünftiges hin(Das reicht nach Urach,nen hastigen Kaffee saufen und wieder zurück....).


----------



## Yetibike (29. Mai 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 2 h ab Großbettlingen oder 2 h ab(noch zu vereinbarendem) Treffpunkt?
> Ich bin auch sicher nicht in der Verfassung eine mörder Tour zu fahren,aber in 2 Stunden bekommt man eigentlich nix vernünftiges hin(Das reicht nach Urach,nen hastigen Kaffee saufen und wieder zurück....).


Genau


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Biker,
ich plane für Sonntag am früher Nachmittag mit Ingmar eine Tour um Bad Urach oder Umgebung. Falls noch jemand Lust hat, kann man sich ja vor Ort treffen.

Grüßle Henrik


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2014)

Jemand kurzfristig Bock in Urach ein paar geile Trails zu rocken?
So gegen 1200?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juni 2014)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juni 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs?


Niemand?
würde auch bis zum nachmittag warten,damit alle ihre to-do Listen abarbeiten können


----------



## Yetibike (21. Juni 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Niemand?
> würde auch bis zum nachmittag warten,damit alle ihre to-do Listen abarbeiten können


Das wäre eine alternative

Uhrzeit?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juni 2014)

Ab wann könntest du denn?


----------



## Yetibike (21. Juni 2014)

13:30 Uhr in Met hbh?!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juni 2014)

Passt,bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich bin neu hier in der Gruppe und wohne seit nem knappen Jahr in Metzingen. 
Wollte mich mal einer Gruppe anschließen, da sich die guten Trails irgendwie vor mir verstecken. 
Fahrt ihr auch mal samstags recht früh? 
Grüße Dennis.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Juli 2014)

Hi Dennis,

sehe ich da ein Rotwild von extrabike in deinem Profilbild?

Wenn ja haben wir uns schon mal auf nem Trail oberhalb von Kohlberg gesehen 

Natürlich schiebend, wie sich das gehört.

Ich fahre am WE fast nie, aber hier zettelt öfter mal einer nen Ausritt für Sa oder So an.

Einfach mitlesen und mitradeln.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## XDennisX (1. Juli 2014)

Servus Chris.
Ja wir haben uns schon mal kennen gelernt. Damals noch mit dem C1. Ist nun einem E1 gewichen. Ich kann zwar nicht mit umgehen, aber es macht mehr Spaß dabei.
Unter der Woche kann ich halt erst ab 18 Uhr. Aber wenn du eine Feierabendrunde kennst, wo nicht übertrieben Höhenmeter anstehen sondern echt zum Feierabend Spaß haben ist, bin ich sehr gerne mal dabei. 
In Stuttgart rund und Schloss solitude war das abends immer perfekt.

Ps: Grüße hab ich damals Harald und Co ausgerichtet!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Juli 2014)

Super Entscheidung für's E1. 
Weiß da schon ein paar Trails für so ein Bike,
die von Metzingen aus gut zu erreichen sind.

Wenn wir mal wieder abends ab 18Uhr fahren melde ich mich.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Freitag geht auch nicht früher?


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2014)

@Chris: Hast gelesen, was er schrieb: "....Kann zwar nicht mit umgehen....."


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Juli 2014)

Das richtige Bike hat er jetzt, der Rest kommt dann 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. Juli 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Chris: Hast gelesen, was er schrieb: "....Kann zwar nicht mit umgehen....."


Jetzt verschreckt ihn doch nicht gleich wieder!


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2014)

Ach stimmt: Das Bike bügelt alle Fahrfehler aus....kenn ich irgendwo her   , rollt (zu!) schnell bergauf, ist leicht zu schultern....hm: Eigentlich das perfekte Bike für mich


----------



## XDennisX (1. Juli 2014)

Keine Angst. Ne Bordsteinkante kann ich in 8 von 10 Versuchen schon ohne Sturz runter fahren....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juli 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt verschreckt ihn doch nicht gleich wieder!


Ob sie die Leute VOR oder NACH der ersten gemeinsamen Runde verschrecken,ist doch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XDennisX (2. Juli 2014)

Ihr sagt einfach mal bescheid!

Am Samstag gehen wir wahrscheinlich nach Albstadt in Park.... Wer Lust hat kann eventuell mitfahren. 

Grüße Dennis


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Juli 2014)

XDennisX schrieb:


> ...nach Albstadt in Park....



Sehr guter Ansatz das.

Wenn es bei mir klappt, melde ich mich noch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juli 2014)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust?


----------



## bucki08 (5. Juli 2014)

Lust schon, aber keine zeit

Viel Spaß dir beim fahren


----------



## Yetibike (5. Juli 2014)

Lust und gefährde aber im Schwarzwald


----------



## Yetibike (10. Juli 2014)

Sonntag morgen jemand Lust auf ein PAAR Albabstiege?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen jemand Lust auf ein PAAR Albabstiege?


Ein *P*aar= 2 Stück, die dazu gehörigen Aufstiege kriege ich grad so hin.
Wenn wir zum Mittag wieder daheim sind(und es net pisst wie Sau),bin ich dabei.


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen jemand Lust auf ein PAAR Albabstiege?



Lust ja
Aber Wetter?

(Schönwetterfahrer)


----------



## bucki08 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich vielleicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (11. Juli 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ein *P*aar= 2 Stück, die dazu gehörigen Aufstiege kriege ich grad so hin.
> Wenn wir zum Mittag wieder daheim sind(und es net pisst wie Sau),bin ich dabei.


Deine Manna wirst Du etwas später einnehmen können.

Schlage 10 Uhr Hbf Metz vor,


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Deine Manna wirst Du etwas später einnehmen können.
> 
> Schlage 10 Uhr Hbf Metz vor,


Ja,das tät passen.
wie gesagt aber spontan je nach Wetter.
Habe ich deine aktuelle Handynr. ?


----------



## chrisuu (11. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sonntag morgen jemand Lust auf ein PAAR Albabstiege?


Bei den Abstiegen bin ich dabei, für die Aufstiege muß ich mir dann spontan noch was überlegen...


----------



## Yetibike (12. Juli 2014)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Bei den Abstiegen bin ich dabei, für die Aufstiege muß ich mir dann spontan noch was überlegen...


Da zieht uns Hijo hoch


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Da zieht uns Hijo hoch



Klar!
Ich mach das Tempo,ihr hängt euch einfach dran.....


----------



## Yetibike (12. Juli 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


>


Ja reicht ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (12. Juli 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Klar!
> Ich mach das Tempo,ihr hängt euch einfach dran.....


Freue mich schon auf Euren Windschatten!


----------



## Yetibike (13. Juli 2014)

Carbon brauch keinen Windschatten


----------



## bucki08 (13. Juli 2014)

Geh auch mit, Brauch aber ca 5-10 min länger


----------



## Yetibike (13. Juli 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Geh auch mit, Brauch aber ca 5-10 min länger


Wir warten ja oben am Berg, aber wie du noch langsamer fahren willst ist mir ein rätzel, ich fäll da dann irgendwann um


----------



## bucki08 (13. Juli 2014)

Bin noch aufs Rossfeld gefahren, die Rote Wurst war klasse


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Juli 2014)

Ist irgendwer Frühaufsteher?
Würde gerne morgen eine Runde drehen,allerdings relativ zeitig wegen der Hitze.
Alleine krieg ich aber den Arsch nicht hoch.....


----------



## bucki08 (19. Juli 2014)

Wie wärs mit jetzt gleich? Bin noch fit


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Juli 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit jetzt gleich? Bin noch fit


Mist,zu spät gelesen


----------



## chrisuu (19. Juli 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Mist,zu spät gelesen


Wann würdest Du loswollen?

Morgen soll's gar nicht mehr so heiß werden, dafür später regnerisch!


----------



## Yetibike (19. Juli 2014)

K


chrisuu schrieb:


> Wann würdest Du loswollen?
> 
> Morgen soll's gar nicht mehr so heiß werden, dafür später regnerisch!


etzt kann er zumindest nicht sagen zu spät gelesen✌️Aber so gegen 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> K
> 
> etzt kann er zumindest nicht sagen zu spät gelesen✌️Aber so gegen 10


Ich war heute allein unterwegs.
Macht ihr mal was aus und schreibts hier rein,ich entscheide dann spontan....


----------



## w3rd (20. Juli 2014)

Fahrt ihr heute? Würde mich gern wo dranhaengen. Kennen mich null aus bei euch


----------



## scalpel3 (20. Juli 2014)

w3rd schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr heute? Würde mich gern wo dranhaengen. Kennen mich null aus bei euch


Hi ich fahre gleich los. Wenn du mitwillst können wir uns um halb 11 am Bahnhof Metzingen treffen.


----------



## w3rd (20. Juli 2014)

scalpel3 schrieb:


> Hi ich fahre gleich los. Wenn du mitwillst können wir uns um halb 11 am Bahnhof Metzingen treffen.


So schnell bin ich leider nicht  komme mit auto aus lubu. Std bräuchte ich. Könnt dich aber mitnehmen


----------



## scalpel3 (20. Juli 2014)

w3rd schrieb:


> So schnell bin ich leider nicht  komme mit auto aus lubu. Std bräuchte ich. Könnt dich aber mitnehmen


Schade ich sitze hier schon in voller Montur und will los. Vielleicht klappt es ein andermal.


----------



## w3rd (20. Juli 2014)

scalpel3 schrieb:


> Schade ich sitze hier schon in voller Montur und will los. Vielleicht klappt es ein andermal.


Ok anderen mal dann. Viel spass


----------



## Yetibike (20. Juli 2014)

w3rd schrieb:


> Ok anderen mal dann. Viel spass


Genau ein ander Mal, leider,wegen ausgedehntem Grillen am Vorabend, zu spät aufgestanden


----------



## w3rd (20. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Genau ein ander Mal, leider,wegen ausgedehntem Grillen am Vorabend, zu spät aufgestanden


Ich bräuchte noch ne std bis in eure Gegend.. Reicht dir das?


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (20. Juli 2014)

@ w3rd:
Hi, ich würde so gegen 13 Uhr eine Tour ab Metzingen-Neuhausen Richtung Bad Urach starten, wenn du möchtest kann ich dich gerne mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (20. Juli 2014)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> @ w3rd:
> Hi, ich würde so gegen 13 Uhr eine Tour ab Metzingen-Neuhausen Richtung Bad Urach starten, wenn du möchtest kann ich dich gerne mitnehmen.


Ja super. Wie holprig wird das denn? Schick dir mal ne pm


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (20. Juli 2014)

Auch nochmal für alle anderen,falls jemand Lust hat Spontan mit zu fahren, wir starten um 13 Uhr eine Tour in Richtung Bad Urach. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an Zwölf-Apostel-Kirche in Metzingen-Neuhausen.


----------



## w3rd (20. Juli 2014)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Auch nochmal für alle anderen,falls jemand Lust hat Spontan mit zu fahren, wir starten um 13 Uhr eine Tour in Richtung Bad Urach. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an Zwölf-Apostel-Kirche in Metzingen-Neuhausen.


War super! Danke dir! Sollte nur ned auf dem Heimweg über Degerloch fahren...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Juli 2014)

Ich treffe mich morgen um 13.30 Uhr mit Ingmar("Dude5882") am Bahnhof Metzingen.
Noch jemand Lust?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Yetibike (26. Juli 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich morgen um 13.30 Uhr mit Ingmar("Dude5882") am Bahnhof Metzingen.
> Noch jemand Lust?
> 
> Gruß,Oli


Mir etwas zu früh, das werde ich nicht schaffen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Juli 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Mir etwas zu früh, das werde ich nicht schaffen


Wann wärst du denn so weit?
Wir könnten dich auch in Großbettlingen auflesen und dann Richtung Tischardt,Kohlberg auf die Alb.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Juli 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich morgen um 13.30 Uhr mit Ingmar("Dude5882") am Bahnhof Metzingen.
> Noch jemand Lust?
> 
> Gruß,Oli


Wetter will nicht,Tour ist abgesagt


----------



## Yetibike (26. Juli 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wetter will nicht,Tour ist abgesagt


Werd bis um ca 14 Uhr losmachen


----------



## bucki08 (26. Juli 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

hat morgen jemand Bock zu fahren? Uhrzeit könnten wir ja noch ausmachen

Gruß 

LV301 Fraktion Eningen


----------



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage:
Ist eigentlich jemand am Albtrauf mit 1x11 unterwegs?
Falls ja, welches Blatt vorne drauf, und wie fährt sich's bei uns in der Praxis?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. August 2014)

Hat morgen noch jemand Lust auf eine Tour?
Treffpunkt ist um 14 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. August 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hat morgen noch jemand Lust auf eine Tour?
> Treffpunkt ist um 14 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen.
> 
> Gruß,Oli


Klappt nicht,mir ist was dazwischen gekommen


----------



## Yetibike (2. August 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Klappt nicht,mir ist was dazwischen gekommen


Warum Reifen zu schwer?


----------



## chrisuu (2. August 2014)

Geht morgen evtl. was, halbwegs Wetter vorausgesetzt?


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. August 2014)

will wieder keiner bei Regen fahren!


----------



## Yetibike (2. August 2014)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Geht morgen evtl. was, halbwegs Wetter vorausgesetzt?


Erreicht man Dich auch mal wieder per Telefon? Hab's letzten Sonntag auf allen mir bekannten Nr probiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. August 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Warum Reifen zu schwer?


Keine Ahnung,bin nur ein paar Meter vor der Haustüre gerollt.
Nein,mir kam terminlich was dazwischen.
@chrisuu:
Vormittags oder nachmittags?


----------



## chrisuu (3. August 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Erreicht man Dich auch mal wieder per Telefon? Hab's letzten Sonntag auf allen mir bekannten Nr probiert!


War letztes WE in Aub Zeckensammeln.
Festnetz ist immer noch tot, zudem war der Handy-Akku leer. 

@ Hijo/bubutz: nachdem der Vormittag fast rum ist, würde ich gegen Mittag/früher Nachmittag dem Wetter trotzen - außer es regnet in Strömen....


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. August 2014)

Als Schönwetterfahrer ist mir das Geläuf wahrscheinlich etwas zu tief


----------



## bucki08 (3. August 2014)

Lv301 am Start 2x


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. August 2014)

@chrisuu :
13.15 Uhr bei dir
@bucki08 :
13.30 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen

Wäre das ok?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. August 2014)

.


----------



## bucki08 (3. August 2014)

Passt bis nachher


----------



## chrisuu (3. August 2014)

Passt auch!


----------



## damage0099 (3. August 2014)

Jemand morgen früh unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (3. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Jemand morgen früh unterwegs?


Ja zur Arbeit


----------



## damage0099 (3. August 2014)

super!
Bock auf nen 4-stündigen Umweg?


----------



## Yetibike (3. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> super!
> Bock auf nen 4-stündigen Umweg?


Kein Problem fahr mer um 2Uhr heute Nacht los, sollte so gegen 5:30 Uhr im Geschäft sein (Esslingen)


----------



## chrisuu (4. August 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Als Schönwetterfahrer ist mir das Geläuf wahrscheinlich etwas zu tief


War ne schöne Tour und bis kurz vor Schluß* auch absolut trocken**! 

*des ersten Albaufstiegs
**zumindest von oben...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. August 2014)

Hat eventuell jemand ein Werkzeug zum Einpressen von Steuersätzen und würde dieses auch verleihen?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. August 2014)

Ich nehme da immer eine Gewindestange mit großen Unterlegscheiben. Kann ich Dir gerne zur Verfügung stellen. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerverider (5. August 2014)

Am Samstag würde ich gegen 11 Uhr ab Bahnhof Metzingen eine Tour ins Ermstal fahren. Denke mal 35-40 km / 1500 hm mit den bekannten Highlights. Einkehr im Maisental oder so.

Bisher sind wir zu dritt. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.

Flo


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (5. August 2014)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Am Samstag würde ich gegen 11 Uhr ab Bahnhof Metzingen eine Tour ins Ermstal fahren. Denke mal 35-40 km / 1500 hm mit den bekannten Highlights. Einkehr im Maisental oder so.
> 
> Bisher sind wir zu dritt. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.
> 
> Flo


Hört sich verlockend an 
Welche Richtung solls gehen, vorwiegend Trail oder eher breitere Wege und Stecke machen?
Was für Bikes fahrt ihr, kann ich da mit meiner 170mm Abfahrtsmaschine mithalten?

Gruß Simon


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. August 2014)

Name klingt gut. Bei gutem Wetter wäre ich auch dabei. Auch lieber technisch runter. Aber wenn es sein muß dafür auch entsprechend hoch. Strecke machen, nur wenn es dem Abfahrts-Spass dient.


----------



## damage0099 (5. August 2014)

Wenn techn. Highlights aneinandergereiht werden, bin ich evt. auch dabei


----------



## Nerverider (5. August 2014)

Geplant ist ab Metzingen die linke Seite des Ermstals bis Urach. Abfahrt dann je nach Beschaffenheit entweder mit vielen Serpentinen oder an den Löchern des Luzifers. Dann andere Seite des Tals mit verschiedenen Abfahrten wieder zurück nach Metzingen. Kann ja dann variabel gestaltet werden.

Federweg ist doch immer relativ. Bei üblem Regen fahren wir auch nicht.


----------



## bucki08 (5. August 2014)

Weichei  wäre auch dabei


----------



## Nerverider (5. August 2014)

Sauber

Also etwas Regen wie zur Zeit eben normal ist werden wir schon aushalten.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. August 2014)

Wäre auch dabei,sofern meine ehemalige Verlobte nix anderes mit mir vor hat
@ Roland:Gastronomische Highlights sind doch auch einen Besuch im Ermstal wert,oder?


----------



## Nerverider (6. August 2014)

Olli dann bist Du für gastronomischen Highlights zuständig ;-)

Gemeinsames Rollen ab N'Tenzlingen Schulzentrum?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. August 2014)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Gemeinsames Rollen ab N'Tenzlingen Schulzentrum?



Das können wir gerne machen!Wie erwähnt unter dem Vorbehalt,daß meine Frau mich nicht anderweitig verplant hat(konnte noch nicht bei Ihr vorsprechen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (6. August 2014)

@Hijo de Rudicio : Na logisch!!!!! Läuft ebenfalls unter 'technischem Highlight'


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. August 2014)

Also,
die Cheffin hat mir frei gegeben.
Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen,daß die restlichen Teile für das neue Bike rechtzeitig kommen.
Ohne Umwerfer ginge ja noch,aber ohne Steuersatz wird recht schwierig....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2014)

Hmmm....
Wetter wir ja wohl nicht so der Burner


----------



## Nerverider (8. August 2014)

Grad mal bei agrarwetter.net geschaut.

So schlecht soll es gar nicht werden. Ich würde sagen, wir gucken morgen früh mal wie es dann auschaut.

Sonst würde 10:40 in ntenzlingen am schulzentrum ausreichen um nach Metzingen zu rollen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2014)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Grad mal bei agrarwetter.net geschaut.
> 
> So schlecht soll es gar nicht werden. Ich würde sagen, wir gucken morgen früh mal wie es dann auschaut.
> 
> Sonst würde 10:40 in ntenzlingen am schulzentrum ausreichen um nach Metzingen zu rollen?


Hallo Flo!
Wenn wir rollen wollen sollten wir uns um 10.30 treffen,20 Minuten nach Metzingen wären schon recht sportlich.

Wetter soll in der Tat besser werden als noch heute früh prognostiziert.

Ich denke das klappt


----------



## Nerverider (8. August 2014)

Alles klar. Ich werde um 10:30 da sein.

Bis morgen dann


----------



## damage0099 (9. August 2014)

Bin net dabei


----------



## chrisuu (9. August 2014)

Morgen auch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Yetibike (9. August 2014)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Morgen auch jemand unterwegs?


Ich werd heute noch gegen 14 Uhr los machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. August 2014)

Danke an Nerverider für's guiden am Samstag.
War ne lustige Truppe zusammen, die Spaß an guten Trails hatte.

Leider war ich ja nach der Hälfte schon platt.

Sollte vielleicht doch nicht so oft im Bikepark rumhängen
und statt dessen wieder mehr hoch fahren 



Ride on
Chris


----------



## Nerverider (10. August 2014)

Ja das war eine sehr schöne Tour. Ich hab ja nur die grobe Richtung vorgegeben und jeder hat was dazu beigetragen 

Beim letzen Stopp  auf dem Kelternplatz haben wir mal für die nächste Zeit eine Tour in Geislingen geplant. Werden wir dann noch kund tun, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## TheGoOn (12. August 2014)

Ist jemand von euch dieses WE oder auch schon am Freitag unterwegs? Würd gern ma wieder zur Neuffen hoch, Jusi, Burg Teck oder sonst etwas in der Richtung. Gerne auch Bad Urach. Kenne mich leider da unten nicht sonderlich gut aus und würde gerne nachdem ich oben war auch trails mit runter nehmen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. August 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (15. August 2014)

Ich werde morgen so gegen 14.30 Uhr eine Tour von Metzingen Richtung Bad Urach starten.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. August 2014)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen so gegen 14.30 Uhr eine Tour von Metzingen Richtung Bad Urach starten.


Ich würde eher vormittags los.
Ausserdem kann ich bei dir weder konditionell noch fahrtechnisch mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (18. August 2014)

Ganz andere Pläne

Ich würde vermutlich nächste Woche samstags zur Eurobike, hat sonst noch jemand Lust oder hat's auch schon auf dem Plan?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. August 2014)

Irgendwer heute nachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## chrisuu (23. August 2014)

Wie schaut's morgen aus? (Spät-) vormittags jemand Lust und Zeit für eine Runde?


----------



## Yetibike (23. August 2014)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Wie schaut's morgen aus? (Spät-) vormittags jemand Lust und Zeit für eine Runde?


Vormittag ja, ich muss bis 14 Uhr zurück sein


----------



## chrisuu (23. August 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Vormittag ja, ich muss bis 14 Uhr zurück sein


Also dann, wann & wo?


----------



## Yetibike (24. August 2014)

Dani und ich werden so gegen 9:30 Uhr Richtung Grafenberg losfahren


----------



## chrisuu (24. August 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Dani und ich werden so gegen 9:30 Uhr Richtung Grafenberg losfahren


Leider zu knapp - Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## britta-ox (27. August 2014)

Hallihallo!

Ich habe gehört, hier gibt es große biker, die fürs Allgäu trainieren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dann wollen wir doch mal....

Am* Samstag,* den *13.9.* gibts was Spezielles, extra für euch...
*Start 9.45 Uhr in Pfronten*, Parkplatz Breitenbergbahn
_Nur bei trockenem Wetter, da die Abfahrt bei Nässe zu gefährlich ist!_

Es ist von allem dabei...Einrollen durchs Tal, laaaaaaanger uphill (ohne Gondeloption!), nette Alm unterhalb des Gipfels, eine ewig lange Abfahrt, die euch gefallen wird....Schlusseinkehr im Tal

Jeder muss selbst einschätzen, was er fährt und wo er im Zweifelsfall besser absteigt. Teilnahme auf eigene Verantwortung.

Ich freu mich auf euch!

Grüßle Britta

PS: Bitte eine Lampe mitbringen


----------



## Yetibike (28. August 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hallihallo!
> 
> Ich habe gehört, hier gibt es große biker, die fürs Allgäu trainieren
> 
> ...


Suppie, wenn Ichs terminlich rein bekomme bin ich dabei


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. August 2014)

keine Zeit ausführlich zu antworten,muss trainieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (28. August 2014)




----------



## bubutz2000 (28. August 2014)

Bin leider an dem WE zu einer fam. Verpflichtung in Den Haag. Schade!
LGS


----------



## Yetibike (29. August 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> keine Zeit ausführlich zu antworten,muss trainieren....


Übertreibst nicht, bin Au ned fiet, wird wenn dann eine sehr sehr gemütliche Tour


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. August 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Übertreibst nicht, bin Au ned fiet, wird wenn dann eine sehr sehr gemütliche Tour


Bleiben sie ruhig!
Aus einem Ackergaul wird auch durch Training kein Rennpferd....


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2014)

....aber ein schneller Ackergaul


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....aber ein schneller Ackergaul


----------



## Yetibike (29. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....aber ein schneller Ackergaul


Eher ein zäher Ackergaul, nix mehr Salami


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. August 2014)

jemand heute nachmittag (ab 15.30/16.00) unterwegs?


----------



## Yetibike (30. August 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> jemand heute nachmittag (ab 15.30/16.00) unterwegs?


Ne morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. August 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ne morgen


Wann und wo?
Wetter soll ja besch...eiden werden.


----------



## Yetibike (30. August 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wann und wo?
> Wetter soll ja besch...eiden werden.


Wann, denke so Richtung 11 wo, naja wie immer


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. August 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wann, denke so Richtung 11 wo, naja wie immer


11 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen,sofern es net pisst?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. September 2014)

Ich werde heute Nachmittag eine Runde drehen,
vielleicht hat ja jemand kurzfristig Zeit und Lust?
Beim Treffpunkt wäre ich flexibel,kann das Bike zur Not auch ins Auto packen.
Später als 16 Uhr möchte ich allerdings nicht starten.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. September 2014)

Nächster Versuch:
Hat morgen Vormittag jemand Lust auf eine Runde?
Oli? Christoph?


----------



## TheGoOn (6. September 2014)

Wann hast du den vor zu gehen und wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. September 2014)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Wann hast du den vor zu gehen und wohin?


Treffpunkt schlage ich Metzingen oder Urach vor.
Auf Asphalt/Schotter die Alb hoch und irgenwann trailig/technisch wieder runter.Einkehr in Urach,dann noch mal hoch und über Trails wieder Richtung Startpunkt ins Tal.
Starten würde ich gegen 11 Uhr(1/2 Stunde früher/später wäre auch ok).

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Dude5882 (6. September 2014)

Hi,

ich war ganz spontan vorgestern Abend in Urach unterwegs. Es war größtenteils ganz schön glitischig / matschig! Aber spaßig, wie immer! :-D

Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## bucki08 (7. September 2014)

Hi oli

Scheinbar hast du das letzte mal vorgeschlagen du würdest auch mal wieder in der Reutlinger pfullinger Ecke fahren wollen, gilt das noch? Wir wären auch am Start, vielleicht können uns irgendwo treffen, wenn du ne schleife Richtung pfullingen machen willst? Denk mal drüber nach und wir können später nochmals schreiben
Gute Nacht


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2014)

Ich komme gerne nach Reutlingen/Pfullingen,

hier ist grad sowieso irgendwie tote Hose(entweder alle im Urlaub oder ich bin denen zu langsam...).

Schlag mal einen Treffpunkt vor!


----------



## bucki08 (7. September 2014)

Sollen wir uns in Eningen treffen, am Fuße des Gutenberges (an dem Parkplatz ? ) gegen 11 Uhr. Dann können wir Richtung Übersberg, Klappersteigle, Holzelfingen, Lichtenstein etc. irgendwie fahren.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2014)

Weiß net,welchen Parkplatz du meinst
Schick mir mal Koordinaten.
Ansonsten liest sich das sehr gut!


----------



## bucki08 (7. September 2014)

*48°30'00.1"N 9°16'15.8"E*


----------



## bucki08 (7. September 2014)

shit, die Koordinaten stimmen nicht, augenblick


----------



## bucki08 (7. September 2014)

48°29'59.92"N   9°16'15.99"E

Abbiegung nach Glems von Eningen kommend, rechts rein, unterhalb Gutenberg


----------



## 4mate (7. September 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Gu...2!3m1!1s0x4799f2a5fba2e799:0xc4f9a51a5e5fa4f9

Isses dieser Parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (7. September 2014)

jap, der isses


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Gutenberg, 72800 Eningen unter Achalm/@48.4999187,9.2709969,425a,20y,180h/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x4799f2a5fba2e799:0xc4f9a51a5e5fa4f9
> 
> Isses dieser Parkplatz?


Das wird er wohl sein,
Danke(ausnahmsweise)

@bucki08 
11 Uhr passt,
bis später!


----------



## Yetibike (10. September 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich komme gerne nach Reutlingen/Pfullingen,
> 
> hier ist grad sowieso irgendwie tote Hose(entweder alle im Urlaub oder ich bin denen zu langsam...).
> 
> Schlag mal einen Treffpunkt vor!



Nix zu langsam, nur anderweitig beschäftigt und mein Bedürfnis nach nassen glitschigen Trails ist für dieses Jahr komplett gedeckt


----------



## ElektroFauli (26. September 2014)

für alle die mich noch kennen  I bin zurück quasi René als 2.0 
noch besser noch schneller





@Britta ich brauch keine Gondel mehr


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. September 2014)

ElektroFauli schrieb:


> für alle die mich noch kennen  I bin zurück quasi René als 2.0
> noch besser noch schneller
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt noch ein PV-Modul auf den Helm,dann geht dir nie mehr der Saft aus
Erdbeer-und Vanilleeis brauchste jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Yetibike (27. September 2014)

ElektroFauli schrieb:


> für alle die mich noch kennen  I bin zurück quasi René als 2.0
> noch besser noch schneller
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann  viel Spaß Rene 2.0 bis in 8 Wochen mit Deinem neuen Bike


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. September 2014)

Ein Biker den ihr sicher alle kennt, war in Klosters unterwegs
und wurde dort von nem Paparazzi erwischt.





Kann mit eurer Hilfe Foto des Tages werden.
Einfach auf den Stern klicken.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. September 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ein Biker den ihr sicher alle kennt, war in Klosters unterwegs
> und wurde dort von nem Paparazzi erwischt.
> 
> 
> ...


Roland!?


----------



## britta-ox (29. September 2014)

ElektroFauli schrieb:


> für alle die mich noch kennen  I bin zurück quasi René als 2.0
> noch besser noch schneller
> 
> 
> ...


Dann werden wir mal schauen, wie lange es dauert, bis wir deinen Akuu leer gefahren haben
Hast schon ausprobiert? Wieviel HM/km schaffst denn ohne Zwischenladung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (29. September 2014)

Ich hätte dir ja zu dem neuen 36 Zöller von wheelers geraten^^


----------



## ElektroFauli (30. September 2014)

Hallo Britta mit einen Akku komm ich zirka 1200hm bei ca. 60km aber ein 2. is schon bestellt


----------



## bucki08 (1. Oktober 2014)

Am Freitag schon was vor ? Trailfeuerwerk Bad Urach ?
Wer hat Lust ?

Alternativ hätte ich auch mal auf Blaubeuren wieder Bock


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (2. Oktober 2014)

Trailfeuerwerk in Urach klingt verdammt gut 
Wann und wo Start??


----------



## Yetibike (2. Oktober 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Am Freitag schon was vor ? Trailfeuerwerk Bad Urach ?
> Wer hat Lust ?
> 
> Alternativ hätte ich auch mal auf Blaubeuren wieder Bock


Ich super Lust

lieg aber mit Wadenbeinbruch zuhause


----------



## bucki08 (2. Oktober 2014)

@oli, dir gute Besserung

Ich hab gedacht, wir treffen uns am Wasserfallparkplatz (P+R) um 10 Uhr. Von der Tour her hab ich mir es so gedacht, dass wir von den Gütersteiner bis zur Schillerhöhle alles mögliche mitnehmen,vielleicht auch noch nach Hülben (Kapf), auf jeden Fall ein paar mal hoch und runter

Hat noch jemand Bock und ist unverletzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (2. Oktober 2014)

ja, 10 Uhr am P+R Parkplatz ist gut. 
Bis morgen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Oktober 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich super Lust
> 
> lieg aber mit Wadenbeinbruch zuhause


Oha,
was ist passiert?
Auf jeden Fall auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche!

@bucki08 :
Bin ohne Bike,dafür mit meiner Frau das lange Wochenende im Pinzgau.

Euch viel Spaß,Wetter soll ja sehr gut werden!

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Yetibike (3. Oktober 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Oha,
> was ist passiert?
> Auf jeden Fall auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche!
> 
> ...


Wandern nur Wandern


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (3. Oktober 2014)

@bucki08 Danke für die geile Tour, das müssen wir auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit wiederholen


----------



## bucki08 (4. Oktober 2014)

@Rossfeld-biker: danke, mir hats auch mega spass gemacht und können das gerne wiederholen


----------



## rampfire (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Tagesour in der Umgebung von Nürtingen.
Ursprünglich komm ich aus Filderstadt. Lebe aber seit 4 Jahren in der Schweiz und hab da das Biken angefangen.
Samstag wollt ich mit nem Kumpel ne Tagestour in der Umgebung machen. Wir sind beide noch relativ am Anfang. Sollte also nicht zu schwer sein. (Runka Trail in Flims is von der Schwierigkeit perfekt, falls da jmd was sagt) Ausdauer und hm sind kein Problem.
Ich hoff ich bekomm so spontan noch den ein oder anderen Vorschlag fürs Wochenende.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## bucki08 (19. Oktober 2014)

Heute noch jemand bock zum biken ?


----------



## Yetibike (21. Oktober 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Heute noch jemand bock zum biken ?


----------



## bucki08 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wie soll ich denn das verstehen?


----------



## damage0099 (21. Oktober 2014)

Er wollte biken gehen und ist aus Versehen gegen eine Wand gefahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (22. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Er wollte biken gehen und ist aus Versehen gegen eine Wand gefahren.....


 ja so ähnlich


----------



## keepcool79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Geht jemand heute mit zum Biken? Start um 11 Uhr, möglich entweder in Eningen, Metzingen oder Pfullingen.
Gruß ,Doro


----------



## keepcool79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Geht jemand heute mit zum Biken? Start um 11 Uhr, möglich entweder in Eningen, Metzingen oder Pfullingen.
Gruß ,Doro


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Oktober 2014)

Bin ein paar Tage an der Ostsee. ..


----------



## bucki08 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hat morgen jemand lust zu biken ? evtl. wäre Geislingen auch mal ein Thema


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ist morgen jemand unterwegs?
Ich hätte seit Längerem mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## chrisuu (8. November 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist morgen jemand unterwegs?
> Ich hätte seit Längerem mal wieder Zeit.



Nach 6 Wo. Pause ist maximal eine Wiedereingliederungstour möglich, in der Hoffnung,
daß mein Knie mitspielt. 
Wann würdest von wo aus los wollen?


----------



## keepcool79 (8. November 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist morgen jemand unterwegs?
> Ich hätte seit Längerem mal wieder Zeit.



Wir wären auch dabei!

Wann und wo würdest du starten wollen. Ich wäre auch mal wieder für das Echaztal

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. November 2014)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Wir wären auch dabei!
> 
> Wann und wo würdest du starten wollen. Ich wäre auch mal wieder für das Echaztal
> 
> ...





keepcool79 schrieb:


> Wir wären auch dabei!
> 
> Wann und wo würdest du starten wollen. Ich wäre auch mal wieder für das Echaztal
> 
> ...


Ich dachte am späten Vormittag
Echaztal klingt nicht schlecht.Wo wäre denn ein geschickter Treffpunkt? 

@chrisuu:
Wärst du da mit dabei?
Würde dich dann daheim auflesen.
Je nach Trefpunkt können wir die Bikes auch in meinen Caddy werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepcool79 (8. November 2014)

In Eningen bei uns.


----------



## chrisuu (8. November 2014)

o.k. - wann?


----------



## keepcool79 (8. November 2014)

11 Uhr Eningen Rathaus?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. November 2014)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> 11 Uhr Eningen Rathaus?


Passt.

@chrisuu,
Ich denke ich werde mit dem Auto nach Eningen fahren.
wenn du Bedenken wegen deinem Knie hast,nehm ich dich gerne mit.


----------



## chrisuu (9. November 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Passt.
> 
> @chrisuu,
> Ich denke ich werde mit dem Auto nach Eningen fahren.
> wenn du Bedenken wegen deinem Knie hast,nehm ich dich gerne mit.



Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an!
Gegen 10:30 bei mir?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. November 2014)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an!
> Gegen 10:30 bei mir?


zwischen halb und dreiviertel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (9. November 2014)

Danke an Doro & Thomas für eine tolle "Bike & Hike"- Wiedereingliederungs(tor)tour und Eure Nachsicht mit den "Unfitten"! 

Nächstes Mal wird besser. Da nehmen wir dann den großen Bruder der Totensteige nochmal in Angriff  
und  kommt auch nicht zu kurz!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. November 2014)

Muss man sich jetzt schon für Folter bedanken?
Hallo Doro und Thomas,
vielen,äh..... Dank für die schöne Tour gestern,
es war wirklich toll und auch für Konditionslegastheniker wirklich gut zu bewältigen *heuchel*



So fertig wie gestern war ich echt schon lange nicht mehr.
War aber trotzdem klasse und in die Ecke könnte es uns ruhig öfter verschlagen.
Vielleicht gibt es da ja auch Steigungen unter 20%

Gruß,Oli


----------



## bucki08 (10. November 2014)

ich bin mir fast sicher, dass heute morgen hier noch Doro & Andi stand 
Am Sonntag dann wieder in aller Frische ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. November 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> ich bin mir fast sicher, dass heute morgen hier noch Doro & Andi stand
> Am Sonntag dann wieder in aller Frische ?


Scheiße,er hats gesehen...

*hust*
Mein Körper ist nach der Tort(o)ur gestern noch im Selbsterhaltungsmodus und hat alle nicht lebenswichtigen Funktionen wie z.B. das Merken von Namen eingestellt....


----------



## chrisuu (11. November 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich morgen zum Spinning, werde das aber dann doch nochmal eine Woche "schieben"!
Mein Hintern ist bis dahin noch nicht wieder sattelkompatibel! 

Wegen Sonntag.... schau mer mal...
...auch, wie's mit der Frische dann so ausschaut...

Danke natürlich auch an's McGyverle für die umfangreiche technische Unterstützung!


----------



## bucki08 (22. November 2014)

Hat heute jemand Bock ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. November 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Hat heute jemand Bock ?



Das Wetter sollte man eigentlich nutzen.
Für eine eher kurze Runde(Brutto 3 Std.) hätte ich Zeit.
14 Uhr in Metzingen?


----------



## bucki08 (22. November 2014)

würds auch früher gehen, gegen 12 ? bzw. machen wir 14 Uhr am Wasserfallparkplatz, dann treffen wir uns dort und ich roll dann schon einmal vor, ok ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. November 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> würds auch früher gehen, gegen 12 ?


Sorry,hab noch einiges zu tun.
Vor halb zwei komm ich hier nicht weg und bis ich in Metzingen bin....
Werd mal René fragen,ob ich ein bisschen Ebike-Windschatten lutschen darf.

Edit sagt:nach Urach schaffe ich es auch bis 14 Uhr nicht.
Den Caddy hat heute meine Frau.
Sollte auch spätestens 17.30(also 17.00 in Metzingen) wieder daheim sein.
Ich glaube heute wird das nix mit uns.

Muss jetzt los .......


----------



## chrisuu (22. November 2014)

Morgen auch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (22. November 2014)

ok, dann geh ich alleine los, morgen evtl., - ja


----------



## bubutz2000 (22. November 2014)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Morgen auch jemand unterwegs?


Je nach Strecke und Uhrzeit würde ich ein flaches Stückchen zur Wiedereingliederung mitfahren.


----------



## chrisuu (23. November 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Je nach Strecke und Uhrzeit würde ich ein flaches Stückchen zur Wiedereingliederung mitfahren.


Super, wann und wo?


----------



## bucki08 (23. November 2014)

wäre auch für eine Schlammpakung heute wieder zu haben 

@oli, wie schauts ?


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. November 2014)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Super, wann und wo?


12:30 Uhr bei Dir?


----------



## bucki08 (23. November 2014)

Wo magt ihr denn hinfahren, vielleicht kann ich ja zwischendrin dazu einsteigen ?


----------



## chrisuu (23. November 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> 12:30 Uhr bei Dir?


o.k.!


----------



## bucki08 (23. November 2014)

ich komme an den Bahnhof nach Metzingen


----------



## chrisuu (23. November 2014)

auch o.k.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (30. November 2014)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine Adventstour ? Würden so wohl in den nächsten 1-1,5 h los, wohin wissen wir noch nicht


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig einen Syntace Superforce oder Megaforce 2 Vorbau mit 75,80 oder 90 mm Länge rum liegen und braucht ihn momentan nicht bzw. gar nicht mehr?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Dezember 2014)

Frag doch  mal Chuck Noladjsör.nearkeöjrkdlkdjfaöojsdgöjaölgdjvösadlkjöglajd


----------



## chrisuu (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist wieder soweit, am Sonntag bietet sich eine Tour Richtung Hohenneuffen an.
Auf'm Rückweg dann ein kurzer Glühwein-Halt  in Neuffen.
Wer hätte Lust, Zeit & Durst? Start so gegen 10:30/11:00 in Metzingen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin dabei,
wenn es keine Katzen hagelt und falls ich die Erlaubnis von Chuck Noretjweiofjroigjgjsefopjkegfiorjopefjeopafjaopfjskifkigropsjefpdjm


----------



## chrisuu (13. Dezember 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin dabei,
> wenn es keine Katzen hagelt und falls ich die Erlaubnis von Chuck Noretjweiofjroigjgjsefopjkegfiorjopefjeopafjaopfjskifkigropsjefpdjm


Dieser Chuck soll sich mal nicht so anstellen, sonst knöpf' ich ihn mir mal voäedrcvzbuntvzbzbtvzbjvinuvznijozvztczcugnimo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Dezember 2014)

Klappt leider doch nicht bei mir.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2014)

JAT'ler zwecks Planung bitte eintragen:

http://doodle.com/y32yqcvempe3w2mgst52eit9/admin#table


----------



## Danne512 (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

im November habe ich zufällig einige von euch bei einer Ausfahrt im Echaztal getroffen und durfte mich freundlicher Weise gleich anschließen  Da die Runde echt Spaß gebracht hat, würde ich das gerne alsbald wiederholen 

Ist denn am Wochenende jemand unterwegs trotz des angekündigten leichten Schneefalls? Ich würde mich in der Region Reutlinger Alb / Eningen u.A. auf eine kurze knackige Tour um die 2 Stunden aufmachen, wäre aber auch für andere Strecken zu haben.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi,

eigentlich wäre ich morgen woanders gewesen, aber so werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich ebenfalls eine 2-3h-Tour im Echaztal-Pfullingen-Eningen angehen 
Hätte schon Bock


----------



## Danne512 (23. Januar 2015)

Super, wollen wir dann in Pfullingen starten? So gegen 12:00 am Freibad?

Erwarte aber nicht zuu viel von mir. Fahre erst seit letztem Jahr MTB und bin nicht der Profi-Biker, bemühe mich aber es noch zu werden


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2015)

...bin vom Profi auch noch Lichtjahre entfernt...vllt. werde ich das nächste mal als einer wiedergeboren.....

Bischen fahren solltest schon können 

Was hast denn für'n Rädchen?


----------



## RT_Biker (23. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder auf mein Bike schwingen,

aber geht das bei dem Schnee überhaupt?

Samstag 12Uhr am Freibad würde mir passen.

LG
Thommy


----------



## Danne512 (23. Januar 2015)

Bin mit einem Hardtail gestartet und hab dann schnell gemerkt, dass es mich mehr auf die Trails zieht als gedacht. Jetzt fahre ich seit einigen Wochen ein Cube Stereo 29 mit 140mm und hab ne Menge Spaß dran. Bin in engen Spitzkehren oder sehr verblockten Passagen aber noch etwas langsamer.

Thommy, letzten Sonntag war ich im Schwarzwald unterwegs. Da lag auf den Gipfeln auch Schnee - ging ganz gut!


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2015)

Schnee geht selbst auf der Alb 
Ok, dann schau mer mal....
Tendenz eher auf-ab-auf-ab als lang oben rumzugurken, oder?
Evt. Protektoren mitnehmen


----------



## RT_Biker (23. Januar 2015)

Oh man, ich bin gerade mal die Achalm hoch geradelt bis zum Schnee.
Leider drehe ich dort mit meinen Reifen (Grip Master) gnadenlos durch.

Bei mir wird das nichts morgen oben auf der Alb, vielleicht radel ich im Neckartal.

Was fahrt ihr denn für Reifen?

Habt ihr bei Schnee auch Grip?

LG
Thommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Januar 2015)

S3-4 sollte natürlich kein Problem sein...


----------



## Danne512 (23. Januar 2015)

Mhh S3-4... S4 bin ich definitiv noch nicht gefahren. 
Also ich bin morgen um 12 am Freibad und freue mich über Mitfahrer. Wenn sich jemand von mir ausgebremst fühlt, kann man ja unterwegs neu planen 
Grüße


----------



## Pfirsich (23. Januar 2015)

Nobig,
ich würde auch mitkommen.
"auf & AB" und "auf & AB" hört sich gut an.
Dann 12:00 am Freibad.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi,
also ich sollte beizeiten wieder zuhause sein.
Sollte so gegen 1100 spätestens 1130 los, sonst wirds zu spät .
Könntet ihr bischen früher?


----------



## Danne512 (23. Januar 2015)

11:30 würd ich schaffen. Eher wird bei mir schwierig.


----------



## Pfirsich (23. Januar 2015)

läuft! 
dann Abfahrt 11:30!?


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi,
super, passt.
1130 vorm Freibad


----------



## damage0099 (24. Januar 2015)

Danke Jungs,

hat Spaß gemacht 
Perfekte Trails, klasse Wetter....was will man mehr?

Bis bald wieder,
LGCDm2F


----------



## Danne512 (25. Januar 2015)

Von mir ebenfalls danke für die Tour!! Auch wenn ich nicht bis ganz zum Ende durchgehalten habe, es hat echt Spaß gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neuling23899 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Ich fahre jetzt seit ungefähr einem 3/4 Jahr Mountainbike, zwar nicht sehr regelmäßig aber doch ab und zu, 4-5 mal im Monat soll schon drinnen sein 
Ich fahre ein Bergamont Tattoo LTD V2 C2 und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach mehr geeigneten Trails. Bin schon oft am Hohenneuffen gewesen (Wäldchen unten, falls das jemand was sagt  ) und fahre gerne enge Trails, die nicht soo anspruchsvoll sind sondern eher zum schnellen fahren. 
Konkret bin ich auf der Suche nach Trails in der Nähe von Metzingen, also mit dem Bike/Zug erreichbar.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand welche kennt, vielleicht fährt man dann ja auch mal zusammen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Theo


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (23. Februar 2015)

Neuling23899 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre jetzt seit ungefähr einem 3/4 Jahr Mountainbike, zwar nicht sehr regelmäßig aber doch ab und zu, 4-5 mal im Monat soll schon drinnen sein
> Ich fahre ein Bergamont Tattoo LTD V2 C2 und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach mehr geeigneten Trails. Bin schon oft am Hohenneuffen gewesen (Wäldchen unten, falls das jemand was sagt  ) und fahre gerne enge Trails, die nicht soo anspruchsvoll sind sondern eher zum schnellen fahren.
> Konkret bin ich auf der Suche nach Trails in der Nähe von Metzingen, also mit dem Bike/Zug erreichbar.
> ...


Zur Zeit sind alle guten Trails verschneit, wenn der Schnee weg ist kann ich dir gerne mal paar Trails zeigen. 
Wo her kommst du??

Gruß Simon


----------



## McFussel (23. Februar 2015)

Betreibt Ihr eigentlich Trailpflege? Ich hab letzten Sommer immer wieder am Kapf die Trails versucht zu richten....wäre schön, wenn sich da noch mehr Leute engagieren!


----------



## Neuling23899 (1. März 2015)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind alle guten Trails verschneit, wenn der Schnee weg ist kann ich dir gerne mal paar Trails zeigen.
> Wo her kommst du??
> 
> Gruß Simon


Metzingen, genauergesagt Neugreuth


----------



## Bowl (25. März 2015)

Hallo,
falls jemand am Samstag eine Tour plant, ich wäre dabei. Ich mag alles außer zu enge Spitzkehren. Zeitraum ca ab 13Uhr.
Gruß
Andi


----------



## Bowl (25. März 2015)

Touren mit viel km oder Trails, einfach bei mir melde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danne512 (27. März 2015)

Hi,
wäre evtl. dabei 
wo willst du denn starten und wie sieht es vor 13 Uhr aus? Hab nur Zeit bis ca. 15/15.30
Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## Bowl (27. März 2015)

12Uhr? Welcher Treffpunkt?


----------



## Danne512 (28. März 2015)

Falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte: Starten heute um 13:00 am alten Bahnhof in Pfullingen.


----------



## Bowl (28. März 2015)

Danne512 schrieb:


> Falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte: Starten heute um 13:00 am alten Bahnhof in Pfullingen.


Super! Bis dann.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (5. April 2015)

Hi, 
fährt jemand von euch in 2 Wochen bei der Specialized-SRAM-Enduroseries in Treuchtlingen mit??
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Mitstreitern aus der Gegend, für gemeinsames Training und eine Fahrgemeinschaft.  
Gruß Simon


----------



## scalpel3 (6. April 2015)

Guten Morgen,
Geht heute jemand eine Runde fahren? Ich würde gegen 12:30 in metzingen losfahren.  Ca 2-3 Stunden Waldautobahn und trails mit ordentlich Höhenmeter. 
Bei Interesse melden. Viele Grüße


----------



## chrisuu (10. April 2015)

Servus,

ist heute oder morgen Nachmittag jemand unterwegs (Stephan, Ollis,...)?
Top-Wetter ausnutzen ist angesagt!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. April 2015)

Bin bis Mittwoch im Kurzurlaub.


----------



## chrisuu (11. April 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin bis Mittwoch im Kurzurlaub.


Na dann, schönen Urlaub und gute Erholung!


----------



## Yetibike (12. April 2015)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ist heute oder morgen Nachmittag jemand unterwegs (Stephan, Ollis,...)?
> Top-Wetter ausnutzen ist angesagt!


War am Freitag in hdh, musst mich direkt anschreiben, schau gerade nicht regelmäßig hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2015)

Tach zusammen 

Ich werde morgen dem gefühlt 37.Comeback von René beiwohnen und ihn bei einer(mangels Fitness) eher gemütlichen Tour auf die Alb begleiten.
Diesmal hat er sich was ohne Motor,dafür mit ordentlich Federweg vorne und flachem Lenkwinkel rausgelassen und will sich auch fahrtechnischen Herrausforderungen stellen.
Irgend jemand Bock mitzukommen?

Zeitlich sind wir flexibel,Start am späten Vormittag oder auch am (frühen)Nachmittag möglich.
Treffpunkt wie üblich Metzingen Bahnhof

Gruß,Oli


----------



## chrisuu (17. April 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Ich werde morgen dem gefühlt 37.Comeback von René beiwohnen und ihn bei einer(mangels Fitness) eher gemütlichen Tour auf die Alb begleiten.
> Diesmal hat er sich was ohne Motor,dafür mit ordentlich Federweg vorne und flachem Lenkwinkel rausgelassen und will sich auch fahrtechnischen Herrausforderungen stellen.
> ...



... das darf man sich ja eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen!
Leider kann ich diesmal nur am Sonntag!
Vielleicht seid ihr ja so motiviert, daß ihr Sonntag gleich nochmal fahrt?


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. April 2015)

Habe mich für Sonntag bei Chrisuu angemeldet. Aber vielleicht geht auch morgen noch was. Halte mich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2015)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe mich für Sonntag bei Chrisuu angemeldet. Aber vielleicht geht auch morgen noch was. Halte mich auf dem Laufenden.


Wann müssten wir denn starten, damit es für dich passt?


----------



## bubutz2000 (18. April 2015)

z.B. 14:00 Uhr Metzingen Hbf


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. April 2015)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> z.B. 14:00 Uhr Metzingen Hbf


Passt!
Bis später....


----------



## bucki08 (18. April 2015)

Das Comeback möcht ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, würde mich aber irgendwo aufgabeln lassen

Wo möchtet ihr denn hinfahren ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. April 2015)

Wir könnten dich daheim aufsammeln.
Musst halt in den Startlöchern stehen,wenn wir klingeln(~14.30Uhr)
Was ist mit Doro?


----------



## bucki08 (18. April 2015)

passt, ich komm nach Metzingen. 
Doro kann heute nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. April 2015)

Jo bis nachher


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2015)

Werde Mi/Do oder Fr versuchen, meine miserable Form etwas aufzubauen und ca. ab 1600 eine Tour drehen.
Mindestens 3 Anstiege / Abfahrten, evt. 4.
Incl. Sundowner .
Raum Echaztal / Metzingen / Urach.
Von den Tagen her bin ich flexibel.
Wer lust?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Werde Mi/Do oder Fr versuchen, meine *miserable Form* etwas aufzubauen und ca. ab 1600 eine Tour drehen.
> *Mindestens 3 Anstiege */ Abfahrten,* evt. 4.*
> Incl. Sundowner .
> Raum Echaztal / Metzingen / Urach.
> ...


Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Conr0sen (21. April 2015)

Ich wäre morgen auch unterwegs. Aber schon am morgens. Komme zwar aus dem Raum Esslingen, würde aber auch die Fahrt auf mich nehmen =)


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2015)

Update: Werde am Freitag biken


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. April 2015)

Sonntag Morgen/Vormittag irgendwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die gnadenlos geile Tour heute, Jungs!

War absolut genial, von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde.....auch wenn der ein- oder andere nicht mehr mit den eigenen Klamotten am Ziel ankam....das soll vorkommen 
Und daß die Bedienung mit unseren Bestellungen hoffnungslos überfordert war, hat den Abend nicht getrübt => hauptsache, der Schnitt hat gestimmt 
Selten so gelacht!

Freue mich schon auf's nächste mal! Hoffe, ihr seid alle wieder mit von der Partie!

@hijo..: Wir haben den Fehler gesucht.....aber leider nicht gefunden


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. April 2015)

dafür die Linie am Grasberg gefunden!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. April 2015)

Etwa DIE Linie?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (25. April 2015)

Da mußt du meine Mitstreiter fragen, aber ich denke schon 
Hast echt was verpaßt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. April 2015)

Ich meinte den alten Wanderweg, den wir mal vor Jahren frei geräumt hatten.
Aber den wollte ja schon damals niemand fahren 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## chrisuu (25. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die gnadenlos geile Tour heute, Jungs!
> 
> War absolut genial, von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde.....auch wenn der ein- oder andere nicht mehr mit den eigenen Klamotten am Ziel ankam....das soll vorkommen
> Und daß die Bedienung mit unseren Bestellungen hoffnungslos überfordert war, hat den Abend nicht getrübt => hauptsache, der Schnitt hat gestimmt
> ...



Fand's auch klasse und erkläre mich bereit, das nä. Mal wieder ein wenig den Schnitt zu versauen...! 
Aber Respekt, "linienlos"  auf der Harakiri-Grasberg-Kehre einfach mal irgendwo umsetzen und weiterfahren, als ob's das Normalste der Welt wäre! 
Bin jetzt schon gespannt auf 2 x hoch und 6 x runter, oder so ähnlich - kommt mir sehr entgegen!


----------



## damage0099 (25. April 2015)

Hahaha,
nachdem ihr eine Menschenkette um die Kurven gebildet habt, hab ich mich schließlich überwunden und die Angst wurde somit in Schach gehalten


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Mai 2015)

Für Spontis:
Ingmar und ich starten  heute um 14.30 am Bahnhof Metzingen.


----------



## IBEX73 (12. Mai 2015)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Fand's auch klasse und erkläre mich bereit, das nä. Mal wieder ein wenig den Schnitt zu versauen...!
> Aber Respekt, "linienlos"  auf der Harakiri-Grasberg-Kehre einfach mal irgendwo umsetzen und weiterfahren, als ob's das Normalste der Welt wäre!
> Bin jetzt schon gespannt auf 2 x hoch und 6 x runter, oder so ähnlich - kommt mir sehr entgegen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380996 Anhang anzeigen 380997




Bin da heute mal ganz runter....den unteren Teil kannte ich nicht....Das nennt man wohl Revierblindheit.

".......Kehre": Die zweite Linkskurve nach dem Bänkle?


----------



## bubutz2000 (12. Mai 2015)

die erste rechts und die zweite links. Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (13. Mai 2015)

Hoi Stephan, Bilder sind immer gut.....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2015)

Morgen jemand unterwegs oder alle beim Saufen?


----------



## chrisuu (13. Mai 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs oder alle beim Saufsn?


Hätte Zeit und Lust! Allerdings nicht uneingeschränkt....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Mai 2015)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Hätte Zeit und Lust! *Allerdings nicht uneingeschränkt....*


sprich bzw. schreib!
Ich bin flexibel...


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (13. Mai 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs oder alle beim Saufen?


Ich werde morgen auch auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein.
Welche Art von Tour hast du geplant, wie viele Höhenmeter, was für Trails und wo willst du starten??


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Mai 2015)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen auch auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein.
> Welche Art von Tour hast du geplant, wie viele Höhenmeter, was für Trails und wo willst du starten??


Hi!

Wir waren glaub ich (bist du aus Neuhausen?) vor Jahren mal gemeinsam mit den Friday Night Riders untetwegs.Ich erinnere mich dunkel,daß wir weder fahrtechnisch noch konditionell annähernd zusammen passten(zu meinen Ungunsten).

Falls du trotzdem Interesse hast:

Maximal 2 einfache Albaufstiege(<= 1000 Hm) und technisch eher Hülbener Höllenlöcher als Buckleter Kapf oder Eppenzil.
Start früher Nachmittag in Metzingen(Bahnhof).

Gruß,Oli


----------



## chrisuu (14. Mai 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> sprich bzw. schreib!
> Ich bin flexibel...


Tja, jetzt macht das Wetter nicht so recht mit... 
Sollen wir mal 14:00 in Metzingen ins Auge fassen und schauen wie's sich wettermäßig die nächsten 2 Stunden entwickelt?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Mai 2015)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt macht das Wetter nicht so recht mit...
> Sollen wir mal 14:00 in Metzingen ins Auge fassen und schauen wie's sich wettermäßig die nächsten 2 Stunden entwickelt?


Ja,verbleiben wir mal so.
Würde dich dann viertel vor zwei daheim abholen.Zu-oder Absage dann kurzfristig hier im thread.


----------



## bubutz2000 (14. Mai 2015)

Stand (Wetter) jetzt käme ich auch nach R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Mai 2015)

Ich denke wir können es wagen.
Bis nachher!


----------



## chrisuu (14. Mai 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich denke wir können es wagen.
> Bis nachher!


Bin bereit!


----------



## Terja (15. Mai 2015)

Würde am Sonntag Nachmittag ab Urach oder Metzingen fahren,vorausgesetzt es ist einigermaßen trocken.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Mai 2015)

Terja schrieb:


> Würde am Sonntag Nachmittag ab Urach oder Metzingen fahren,vorausgesetzt es ist einigermaßen trocken.


Morgen ist schlecht bei mir,aber gerne ein anderes mal


----------



## bubutz2000 (17. Mai 2015)

Heute 13:30 Hbf Metzingen.


----------



## Terja (17. Mai 2015)

Habs erst jetzt gesehen das 


bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Heute 13:30 Hbf Metzingen.


Habs jetzt erst gesehen ,shit. Dann evt. ein andermal.
Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2015)

Geht was am langen Wochenende?


----------



## Yetibike (22. Mai 2015)

Ich werd ne Runde am Samstag Nachmittag drehen, wohin weiß ich noch nicht evtl ne Tour Richtung Filsursprung


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Mai 2015)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich werd ne Runde am Samstag Nachmittag drehen, wohin weiß ich noch nicht evtl ne Tour Richtung Filsursprung


Wann willst denn starten?
Filsursprung war ich schon jahre nicht mehr....


----------



## chrisuu (23. Mai 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Geht was am langen Wochenende?





Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich werd ne Runde am Samstag Nachmittag drehen, wohin weiß ich noch nicht evtl ne Tour Richtung Filsursprung



Heute kann ich leider nicht - ich bin morgen und/oder übermorgen für eine Tour zu haben....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2015)

Mir passt eine große Runde zeitlich heute doch nicht.
Sollte gegen 17.30 Uhr wieder daheim sein.
Morgen/Übermorgen muss ich schauen.....


----------



## OnkelZed (23. Mai 2015)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich werd ne Runde am Samstag Nachmittag drehen, wohin weiß ich noch nicht evtl ne Tour Richtung Filsursprung


Hallo Oli wann wolltest denn heute starten?


----------



## Yetibike (23. Mai 2015)

Start voraussichtlich um 13:45 vor Neuffen am Kreisel mit Bahnübergang


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2015)

Ich drehe mit René eine heimatnahe Runde mit max. 2 1/2 - 3 Std.(oder bis es regnet,je nach dem was früher eintritt) ab/bis Metzingen.
*
Start 13 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen,*falls jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Mai 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich drehe mit René eine heimatnahe Runde mit max. 2 1/2 - 3 Std.(oder bis es regnet,je nach dem was früher eintritt) ab/bis Metzingen.
> *
> Start 13 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen,*falls jemand Lust hat.


Habe eben Rücksprache mit René gehalten,wir lassen es nach Blick aus dem Fenster bleiben.....


----------



## bucki08 (31. Mai 2015)

Hat heute jemand Bock zum fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (31. Mai 2015)

13:30 Hbf Metzingen. Wenn jemand mitkommt, bitte vorher posten. Sonst fahren wir evtl. nicht am Bahnhof vorbei.


----------



## bucki08 (31. Mai 2015)

Wir würden wahrscheinlich schon gegen 11 Uhr aufbrechen, könnten uns aber dann vielleicht irgendwo unterwegs treffen. Idee war Richtung Rutschenfelsen, hier und da ein paar trails (für alle die mitlesen über 2 Meter natürlich), Sirchingen, Wittlingen (Schillerhöhle besichtigen  ).
Ich schick dir mal noch eine PN Stephan

Bis später vielleicht


----------



## XDennisX (31. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute. Habe mir die App GPSies runtergeladen. Hat mir wer ein paar gute Touren Vorschläge mit hohem Trail Anteil? Es werden sehr viele angezeigt und ich verlasse mich lieber auf die locals. Von der Art wie der herrenberger HW5 oder der Böblingen Kasernen Trail falls diese euch bekannt sind?!
 Egal von metzingen, urach usw 
Danke!


----------



## Terja (2. Juni 2015)

Werde Morgen Mittag ca. 12 Uhr ab Metzingen oder Urach, eine Trail- Lastige Tour fahren, die Bedingungen sind Optimal.Wenn sonst noch wer mitfahren will?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Juni 2015)

Terja schrieb:


> Werde Morgen Mittag ca. 12 Uhr ab Metzingen oder Urach, eine Trail- Lastige Tour fahren, die Bedingungen sind Optimal.Wenn sonst noch wer mitfahren will?


Etwas blöde Zeit,sofern man keinen Urlaub hat....


----------



## Terja (3. Juni 2015)

ja,ich weiß aber hab heute nur ein kleines Zeitfenster da ich nachmittags schon wieder weiter muss.


----------



## keepcool79 (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Hat morgen früh jemand Lust zu biken? Ich würde so um 10 Uhr fahren.

Lg, Doro


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (4. Juni 2015)

Hi, ich mache heute mittag eine traillastige Tour im Ermstal. Start ist gegen 14 Uhr in Neuhausen/Metzingen.
Ich würde mich über ein paar Mitfahrer freuen 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Terja (10. Juni 2015)

Würde Morgen oder Freitagnachmittag ab ca. 17 Uhr ab Metzingen oder Urach "traillastig" biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (13. Juni 2015)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?
Ab z. B. 10:30 alternativ 13:00 ab Metzingen!


----------



## Terja (14. Juni 2015)

würde mitfahren, ab Metzingen 12.30 Uhr?


----------



## Lucky-User (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Bike Freunde, melden uns auch zurück. Nach längerer Abstinenz vom Biken drehen wir nur seit ein paar Wochen auch wieder unsere Runden. Am Samstag waren in Schopfloch unterwegs. Und gestern morgens eine kleine Tour nach Albershausen. Wer nachmittags oder am WE mal Lust und Zeit hat zum biken kann sich gerne melden. Wir können unter der Woche halt nicht immer da wir in Schichten arbeiten. Ansonsten sind wir da recht flexibel. Wir, das sind übrigends Tanja und Thomas mitte 30 und wir wohnen in Kirchheim/Teck. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden hier im Forum oder per Whatsapp/SMS unter 015229201520. Über die Risiken von Nummern in´s Internet zu stellen sind wir uns bewusst. Da es aber ein Geschäftshandy sehen wir das relativ entspannt. Lg Thomas und Tanja


----------



## Terja (11. Juli 2015)

Jemand auf Trailrunde heute nachmittag oder abend ab Metzingen/Urach ?


----------



## chrisuu (11. Juli 2015)

Bubutz und ich drehen am Sonntag eine Runde.

Treffpunkt 10:30 Bhf Metzingen.


----------



## toddel1 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Leutz!
Dieses Frühjahr war´s leider nix und letztes Jahr wegen Verletzung ausgefallen.
Ich werf' mal einen Klassiker ins Rennen: *ToddelTrailDays* (2015). Hab mir die Watzmannregion für Ende Oktober(!!!) vorgestellt, 3-4 volle Tage. Ggf. mit Bikepark Bad Leogang .
Gibt´s Interessenten und Terminvorschläge?
Ich würde mich wieder um Unterkunft/Tracks/u.a. kümmern. Wer´s kennt, weiss was geboten ist.
Mindestanforderung: Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen/Ansprüche sollte S3 (Versetzen/Drop´s/Tragen) kein Fremdwort sein. Wir sind gern experimentell unterwegs, egal ob Trailwahl/Geländeanforderung, tragen aber auch unterschiedlichen Leistungsniveaus Rechnung - wir werden alle nicht jünger ;-)
Ich warte auf Eure PN´s !!!
CU!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (25. Juli 2015)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Terja (25. Juli 2015)

Morgen Nachmittag frühestens ab 17.30 Uhr würde ich mitfahren.


----------



## chrisuu (26. Juli 2015)

Terja schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag frühestens ab 17.30 Uhr würde ich mitfahren.


Das ist mir leider etwas zu spät - werde jetzt losfahren. 
Vielleicht klappt's ja ein anderes Mal!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2015)

Ist morgen Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## barezi (16. August 2015)

Seit drei Wochen bin ich wieder aufn bike unterwegs :-D vor der Arbeit, morgens um 6 uhr! Das frühe ausstehen lohnt sich, nach der Tour fühlt man sich fit.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. August 2015)

Ist morgen nachmittag und/oder am Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Wetter müsste passen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. August 2015)

Drehe* heute* mit René eine gemütliche Runde auf die Alb.
*14 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen*,falls jemand mit möchte.


----------



## chrisuu (22. August 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Drehe* heute* mit René eine gemütliche Runde auf die Alb.
> *14 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen*,falls jemand mit möchte.


Wäre gerne dabei, bin aber etwas angeschlagen und hoffe, daß nächstes Wochenende was zusammengeht!
Viel Spaß Euch.

Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## Terja (22. August 2015)

wäre auch  mitgekommen bekomme es aber zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe,bin dann morgen unterwegs.


----------



## bucki08 (23. August 2015)

Wir sind auch schon unterwegs in Urach rum

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (23. August 2015)

ich fahre jetzt dann mal los!


----------



## *TiKay* (25. September 2015)

Servus zusammen,

gibt es einen gute Tourenübersicht über dieses Gebiert hier? Ich fahre gerne viel rauf und mindestens genau so viel wieder runter (160mm Enduro) am besten mit ordentlich Wurzeln und Steinen im Weg.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. September 2015)

Da es in BW leider immer noch die 2-Meter-Regelung gibt,
werden Trailtouren hier generell nicht veröffentlicht.

Die Orientierung ist dennoch denkbar einfach. 
Nahezu überall am Albtrauf gibt es Trails und geschätzt jeden Kilometer geht auch ein Weg hoch bzw. runter.

Die Highlights bekommst du natürlich hier präsentiert, wenn sich mal wieder ne Tour ergibt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (25. September 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da es in BW leider immer noch die 2-Meter-Regelung gibt,
> werden Trailtouren hier generell nicht veröffentlicht.
> 
> Die Orientierung ist dennoch denkbar einfach.
> ...




.....mal wieder ne Tour ergibt.--Wär echt mal klasse...


----------



## Terja (1. Oktober 2015)

Samstag würde ich radeln gehen, ist auch nach aktueller Vorhersage der letzte stabile Tag für die nächstenTage.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich evt. auch....eher früher, kurz und schmerzlos
Wer Bock?
Früher = gegen 0830 aufm Sattel, ca. 3h


----------



## Terja (3. Oktober 2015)

O.K. jetzt ist für 8.30 zu spät, würde aber trotzdem noch fahren, so gegen 16 Uhr ab Metzingen für 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## toddel1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Last Call für die *TODDEL TRAIL DAYS 2015* (Saalbach-Hinterglemm).
Wir fahren von 23.-26.10.2015 in Saalbach und Umgebung. Anspruch und Konditionen wie bisher - Bikebergsteigen sollte kein Fremdwort sein. Wie immer haben wir die Tagesoptionen eines regionalen Bikeparks/Downhillstrecken, da die Lifte in der Region bis 26.10.2015 offen sind.
Kurzfristige Meldungen sollten bis Mittwoch Abend eingegangen sein.
Grüssle!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mea culpa schon im voraus... ich weiß Suchfunktion und Thread lesen hilft manchmal weiter. aber der fülle...

Habt ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp (GPS Daten dazu wäre perfekt) für eine nette Tagestour mit viel Sicht auf die herbstliche Landschaft im Bereich Reutlinger Alb, Bad Urach, evtl. auch Richtung Donautal?? Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt zu Trail lastig sein, da meine Partnerin mit dabei ist. Den ein oder anderen Trail darf die Tour aber trotzdem enthalten (will ja auch was von haben).

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
Du kannst dem Burgenweg folgen - ist aber ein heftiges Auf und Ab!
Besser ist der Albnordrandweg (HW1 = blaues Dreieck).Hier der link: http://www.schwaebischealb.de/Aktiv/Wandern/Albsteig/Route/Albsteig
Einsteigen lohnt sich überall, ich empfehle:
1. Eninger Weide (St.Johann) bis Nebelhöhle ,
2. Hirschkopf (Mössingen) bis Jungingen ,
3. Bassgeige (Owen) bis Hülben (Bad Urach), und
4. Nordrandweg kombiniert mit Rossfeld-Albkante  von Eppenzillfelsen (Bad Urach) -  Gutenberg (b. Eningen/u.A.).

Es gibt für alle diese Bereiche stets noch fahrbare Aufstiegstrails oder naheliegende Schotter-/AsphaltAuffahrten. Abfahrten sind praktisch an jedem Singletrail möglich, egal ob markiert oder nicht, sind dann auch immer komplett bis ins Tal durchgängig und ohne evtl. Gegenanstiege, jedoch teilweise dann auch anspruchsvoll (ausgesetzt/rutschig/verblockt/"vertreppt"/spitzkehrig).
Für alle diese o.g. Etappen empfehle ich diese *nicht* an Sommerwochenenden von 10:00 - 16:00 befahren zu wollen. Da ist Wanderer-"Flashmob" :-(
Und bei Regenwetter gute Reifen aufziehen!!! Bei Nässe: Unsere Kalkfelsen mit Wurzeln kombiniert - und Du brauchst kein anderes Trainingsgelände mehr
Go on - trail!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Peter65 (9. Januar 2016)

Lebt das Forum noch? Neues Jahr neues Glück!!! Grüße aus Nürtingen


----------



## toddel1 (10. Januar 2016)

Versuch's ab und an auch im RT/Tü-Forum und bei den Ulmern!
Am Besten kontaktierst Du "Bube" über PN! Er klärt Dich dann sicher über die bedauerliche Historie in Eurem NT-Forum auf! (❗️❗️)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Januar 2016)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Versuch's ab und an auch im RT/Tü-Forum und bei den Ulmern!
> Am Besten kontaktierst Du "Bube" über PN! Er klärt Dich dann sicher über die *bedauerliche Historie in Eurem NT-Forum* auf! (❗️❗️)


Hä
Ich wünsche auch aufgeklärt zu werden!


----------



## RT_Biker (12. Januar 2016)

Bin zwar nur ein stiller Mitleser, aber mich interessiert's auch

LG
Thommy


----------



## *TiKay* (12. Januar 2016)

Mich ehrlich gesagt auch. Wollte im Sommer ab und an mal in der Region biken gehen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (12. Januar 2016)

Möcht's auch wissen..., dann wären wir ja schon zu fünft!  

Muß ja äußerst bedauerlich sein?!


----------



## OnkelZed (13. Januar 2016)

Da darf ich mich dann auch anschließen...
@chrisuu: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Wechsel Dreck auf Habenwill!!!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Januar 2016)

Hat irgend jemand ne Ansteckende Krankheit? 

Ich vermute ja, dass Toddel der alte Schlingel  
uns alle mit der seltsamen Andeutung nur aus dem Schlaf der Gerechten wecken wollte.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (13. Januar 2016)

Wer hier doch noch alles mitliest...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Januar 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand ne Ansteckende Krankheit?


Adipositas ist glaub ich nicht ansteckend...


----------



## chrisuu (13. Januar 2016)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Adipositas ist glaub ich nicht ansteckend...



Sicher?


----------



## toddel1 (26. Januar 2016)

*TODDEL TRAIL DAYS 2016* (26.- 29.Mai 2016, Hochmontafon).
Hey Kumplinen und Kumpels!

Ich war letztes WOE im Montafon zum Brettl-weissPolieren und habe die ersten Infos für die TTD2016:
- Termin: 26.- 29.Mai 2016
- Location: Gargellen/Gaschurn 
- Anspruch: wie sonst auch; mind. S2 und Biketragen/Schneeballschlacht sollten keine Fremdworte sein
- Unterbringung: da haben alle Gastwirte zu!!! aber ‘Hubi‘, Wirt von der Kessl-Alm hat in Gargellen zwei Appartements und würde die für uns extra aufmachen, er hat aber nur für max. 14 Pers. Platz -> darum …
- … umgehend bei mir per PN anmelden !!!

Grüssle! Toddel
the toddel


----------



## scripted (10. Februar 2016)

Servus die Damen und Herren,
da es mich nun mehr oder weniger nach Urach gezogen hat bin ich auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten denen ich mich vielleicht ab und an mal anschließen könnte.
Hier ist es ja derzeit relativ ruhig. Fährt um diese Jahreszeit keiner?


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. Februar 2016)

scripted schrieb:


> Servus die Damen und Herren,
> da es mich nun mehr oder weniger nach Urach gezogen hat bin ich auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten denen ich mich vielleicht ab und an mal anschließen könnte.
> Hier ist es ja derzeit relativ ruhig. Fährt um diese Jahreszeit keiner?


Hi, es gibt viele die regelmäßig im Ermstal unterwegs sind, nur hier im Forum ist es sehr ruhig geworden. 
Was fährst du denn am liebsten und wie gut ist deine Kondition??
Gruß Rossfeld-biker


----------



## scripted (11. Februar 2016)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Hi, es gibt viele die regelmäßig im Ermstal unterwegs sind, nur hier im Forum ist es sehr ruhig geworden.
> Was fährst du denn am liebsten und wie gut ist deine Kondition??
> Gruß Rossfeld-biker


Hi!
Ja wenn man den Verlauf des Forums so durchklickt war irgendwann Ende letzten Jahres die Luft raus...
Mein Fokus lag lange auf Downhill und Freeride. Hat sich aber in den letzten zwei Jahren mehr richtung Enduro entwickelt, da es mir auf dauer einfach zu doof geworden ist den Bock immer zu schieben...  Am Wochenende ist das zwar ok. Allerdings Abends nach dem Arbeiten muss das nicht sein. Da komm ich dann doch lieber ein bisschen vorwärts. 
Denke das die Kondition nicht das Problem sein dürfte. 

Grüße, scripted


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (14. Februar 2016)

Servus,
wenn's mal Richtung Frühjahr geht, ist hier (hoffentlich) auch wieder mehr los.
Nach 5-monatiger "Abstinenz" fange ich gerade bei 0 (gefühlt bei Minus )
wieder langsam an. Mit Bubutz, Radiccio, Renè, Chris, Damage & Co. gibt's bestimmt
demnächst wieder die ein oder andere Tour ( mit Après-Tour)!
Bis demnächst
chrisuu


----------



## Terja (14. Februar 2016)

Bei mir siehts genauso aus, momentan ist die Formkurve am alljährlichen Tiefpunkt, werde aber auch die nächsten Wochen wieder mit den Grundlagen anfangen, am Bike schrauben..... 
Würde mich auch freuen wenn es mal in dieser Runde klappen würde das eine oder andere mal zusammen zu Biken, auch wenn das Level von jedem einzelnen hier anders ist.


----------



## jedy (15. Februar 2016)

hallo zusammen,

ziehe mitte märz nach von berlin nach nürtingen und werde mich auch gerne mal anschließen um trails und nette leute kennenzulernen.


----------



## McFussel (15. Februar 2016)

jedy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ziehe mitte märz nach von berlin nach nürtingen und werde mich auch gerne mal anschließen um trails und nette leute kennenzulernen.


Geht bald wieder los.... 

Gesendet aus den Untiefen der mobilen Welt


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2016)

Morgen früh jemand Bock auf ne Runde um Pfullingen?
Grip soll fantastisch sein


----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2016)

Wie ich sagte...Grip ohne Ende


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Februar 2016)

Du musst aber auch mal an die denken, die mit 3bar in ihren Rocket Rons unterwegs sind 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (22. Februar 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch mal an die denken, die mit 3bar in ihren Rocket Rons unterwegs sind
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


----------



## Bowl (20. März 2016)

Servus, heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (29. März 2016)

Mal was anderes... ist jemand von euch dieses Jahr bei der trailtrophy breitenbrunn dabei? Ich hab mich da mal angemeldet. Vielleicht kann man sich dann etwas austauschen und fachsimpeln...


----------



## jedy (31. März 2016)

breitenbrunn bin ich nicht dabei, aber ich möchte mal fragen, ob jemand zeit und lust hat am kommenden WE in nürtingen und umgebung ein paar trails zu zeigen.

bin mitte märz von berlin nach nürtingen gezogen und kenne mtb-technisch noch nichts. heute war ich mal 2 stunden zwischen nürtingen und reudern unterwegs, habe aber irgendwie keinen einzigen brauchbaren trail gefunden


----------



## bikeandi1974 (31. März 2016)

Aloha @jedy,

es gibt hier ein paar gut versteckte Trails, aber richtig interessant wird es meines erachtens erst in Richtung Alb.
Auf dem Hohenneuffen bist Du in ca. 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden (durch den Wald; Straße natürlich schneller) dann hast Du bergab die freie Auswahl an Fahrkönnen und Fahrspaß. Die 8 km zum Anstieg und zurück lohnen sich aber 

Am WE fahre ich mit dem Rennrad, aber wenn ich mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, poste ich es hier.

Grüßle Andi aus NT


----------



## Bowl (31. März 2016)

jedy schrieb:


> breitenbrunn bin ich nicht dabei, aber ich möchte mal fragen, ob jemand zeit und lust hat am kommenden WE in nürtingen und umgebung ein paar trails zu zeigen.
> 
> bin mitte märz von berlin nach nürtingen gezogen und kenne mtb-technisch noch nichts. heute war ich mal 2 stunden zwischen nürtingen und reudern unterwegs, habe aber irgendwie keinen einzigen brauchbaren trail gefunden


Ich sag mal, hust... Richtung Beuren und Owen wird es interessant.... dann dort die Alb hoch.


----------



## Bowl (1. April 2016)

jedy schrieb:


> breitenbrunn bin ich nicht dabei, aber ich möchte mal fragen, ob jemand zeit und lust hat am kommenden WE in nürtingen und umgebung ein paar trails zu zeigen.
> 
> bin mitte märz von berlin nach nürtingen gezogen und kenne mtb-technisch noch nichts. heute war ich mal 2 stunden zwischen nürtingen und reudern unterwegs, habe aber irgendwie keinen einzigen brauchbaren trail gefunden [/Q





jedy schrieb:


> breitenbrunn bin ich nicht dabei, aber ich möchte mal fragen, ob jemand zeit und lust hat am kommenden WE in nürtingen und umgebung ein paar trails zu zeigen.
> 
> bin mitte märz von berlin nach nürtingen gezogen und kenne mtb-technisch noch nichts. heute war ich mal 2 stunden zwischen nürtingen und reudern unterwegs, habe aber irgendwie keinen einzigen brauchbaren trail gefunden


----------



## McFussel (25. Juni 2016)

Echt was los hier.... Im Wald grüßt auch keiner mehr... 

Viel Spaß allen beim Biken 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (26. Juni 2016)

das habe ich mir als neu-hinzugezogener auch schon gedacht ... 

da ging in meiner alten heimat - berlin - doch deutlich mehr, obwohl eigentlich als mtb-einöde bekannt.

freue mich nachwie vor mal über einen tourenaufruf eines alt-eingesessenen hier


----------



## McFussel (27. Juni 2016)

Gebe gerne Bescheid! Di oder Mi - hängt von Wetter und Trockenheit ab. Sehr Gerne!!!!!!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Juni 2016)

McFussel schrieb:


> ... hängt von Wetter und Trockenheit ab...



Das ist momentan auch mein Grund, dass ich gerade vermehrt auf der Straße unterwegs bin. Und bin ich dann doch auf dem Trail denke ich, dass ich nicht hier sein sollte: Matsch, Modder, tiefe Rillen...  klar, hat das nix mit der Verhältnismäßigkeit zum Harvester zu tun, aber ich tobe mich dann anders aus (z.B. Alb Extrem )


----------



## Terja (27. Juni 2016)

Schreib doch einfach rein wenn du vor hast zu radeln.Meistens ist's doch eh eine spontane Entscheidung ob geradelt wird oder nicht (Witterung,Bodenverhältnisse,Job,Termine,Familie,etc.)
Grüßle


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2016)

Würde morgen um Urach bischen biken. 
Jemand lust und Zeit?


----------



## Terja (9. Juli 2016)

Wenn dann abends ab 18.30 Uhr.


----------



## Terja (9. Juli 2016)

Mir hat es heute nicht mehr gereicht zu radeln.Würde aber morgen eine Runde ab Nachmittag drehen.


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2016)

Morgen jemand Bock auf ne Runde Urach?


----------



## McFussel (31. August 2016)

Wollte heute Abend was traillastiges machen. Hoch um gescheit runter zu fahren.


----------



## toddel1 (25. Dezember 2016)

Jat 2016:
Mir scheint, dass alle etwas eingeschlafen sind!!!
Termin: Aalen, 30.12., Gpunkt würde guiden!
Wer ist dabei?
Greez
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (28. Dezember 2016)

JAT 2016:
Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jahr...eschugge-friends.557202/page-15#post-14260136


----------



## McFussel (2. Januar 2017)

Aalen?




Ja, Stuttgart ist tot!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich hol das Ding hier mal ausm Keller...
Morgen jemand Bock, technisch zu fahren?


----------



## McFussel (29. Mai 2017)

Ich immer....


----------



## karurosu (17. Juni 2017)

Falls sich eine Tour ergibt die auch für ambitionierte Einsteiger "fahrbar" ist, gerne PN an mich


----------



## karurosu (28. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand fürs Wochenende was geplant?


----------



## McFussel (30. Juli 2017)

Weiss nicht, ob ich heute noch gehe....


----------



## karurosu (30. Juli 2017)

Nächstes Mal. War heute in Filderstadt/Echterdingen unterwegs


----------



## McFussel (31. Juli 2017)

War eh halbe Gewitterflucht.

Traurig zu sehen, wie die Trails um den Beitenstein aussehen. Im oberen Teil bilden sich immer mehr direkte Abkürzungen und es gibt Bremsspuhren ohne Ende.....wer weiß wie lang man da noch problemlos fahren kann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2017)

McFussel schrieb:


> War eh halbe Gewitterflucht.
> 
> Traurig zu sehen, wie die Trails um den Beitenstein aussehen. Im oberen Teil bilden sich immer mehr direkte Abkürzungen und es gibt Bremsspuhren ohne Ende.....wer weiß wie lang man da noch problemlos fahren kann.....



Sieht doch mittlerweile fast überall so aus.
Alles 'runtergerotzt', ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste!
Zum heulen!
Hauptsache cool in die Kurven reinbremsen, Hinterrad doppelsuper-cool blockieren lassen und Kehren, die sie technisch nicht schaffen, werden abgekürzt oder 'kaputt'-gebremst.
Ich gebe mittlerweile den MTB-Gegnern recht: 'Wir' machen die Wege kaputt. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger....was unterm Strich aber keine Rolle spielt.
Hat aber auch Vorteile: So kommen Leute, die nicht mehr ganz so fit sind, in 2-3 Jahren auch mit nem Rollator den Kapf runter


----------



## McFussel (1. August 2017)

Was ich nicht als Vorteil empfinde. Danke, das jemand meine Meinung teilt!

Heisst also weiter die Spitzkehren-Abkürzungen mit Baumstämmen verblocken....was ein ständiges Spiel darstellt. 

Ich gebe die Hoffnung trotzdem nicht auf!


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2017)

Würd ich eher nicht.
Lieber 10m vor der Kehre n Chickenway, so bleibt wenigstens die Kehre halbwegs verschont.
So hab ich's an nem Hometrail.
Und das ist fast die einzige Kurve, die man noch als 'Spitzkehre' bezeichnen kann.


----------



## McFussel (2. August 2017)

Auch n Argument.....Hast Du Recht!



Vielleicht ergibt es sich mal auf ein gemeinsames Fahren! Cheers


----------



## adsiebenaz (2. August 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sieht doch mittlerweile fast überall so aus.
> Alles 'runtergerotzt', ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste!
> Zum heulen!
> Hauptsache cool in die Kurven reinbremsen, Hinterrad doppelsuper-cool blockieren lassen und Kehren, die sie technisch nicht schaffen, werden abgekürzt oder 'kaputt'-gebremst.
> ...



Der zipfelbach Trail schaut echt übel aus. Meinste sicher den?


----------



## damage0099 (3. August 2017)

McFussel schrieb:


> Auch n Argument.....Hast Du Recht!
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ergibt es sich mal auf ein gemeinsames Fahren! Cheers


Gerne 

@adsiebenaz : Mit Namen hab ich's net so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (4. August 2017)

Morgen steht evtl Urach mal wieder auf dem Programmmmmmm....wenn jemand Lust und Zeit haben sollte.....


----------



## karurosu (4. August 2017)

McFussel schrieb:


> Morgen steht evtl Urach mal wieder auf dem Programmmmmmm....wenn jemand Lust und Zeit haben sollte.....



Lust schon, Zeit eher gegen Spätnachmittag. Wann wolltest den los?


----------



## McFussel (4. August 2017)

Ja eher gegen später.... So 4 Uhr... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## karurosu (4. August 2017)

Wäre evtl. Dabei, kann ich aber leider  nur kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (4. August 2017)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ja eher gegen später.... So 4 Uhr...


Ich wäre auch dabei, wo willst du starten? 
Gruß Simon


----------



## McFussel (4. August 2017)

Puh, entweder in Urach unten oder in Dettingen zu einer Teck Runde. 
Irgendwie reizt mich der Kapf...war ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## karurosu (4. August 2017)

Dettingen wäre auch ok...hoffe kann mithalten hoch zur Teck [emoji1]


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (5. August 2017)

McFussel schrieb:


> Puh, entweder in Urach unten oder in Dettingen zu einer Teck Runde.
> Irgendwie reizt mich der Kapf...war ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht


Ich bin felxibel, von wo kommst du? Ich würde in Neuhausen starten.


----------



## McFussel (5. August 2017)

Ich fahr meist mit dem Auto bis Bissingen.... Lieber eine Abfahrt mehr. 
Komme von Köngen. 

Und: ich mache keine Wettrennen... Ich bin Strava Gegner! [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## karurosu (5. August 2017)

Komme aus Dettingen/Guckenrain. Kannst vor meiner Haustür parken und dann bis in 5 Min auch in Bissingen [emoji16]  Könnten dann zusammen starten, falls es von der Uhrzeit klappt. 17 Uhr wäre mir lieber...schon eegen der Hitz [emoji23]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (5. August 2017)

Gut, dann parke ich am Segelflugplatz - Schicke meine Nummer ....

17 is ok!


----------



## leoCuber (5. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte morgen, Sonntag, mal die Region um Urach kennenlernen. Kenn bisher nur die Teck und Neuffen.
Ich reise von Leonberg an und habe ggf noch einen Platz auf dem Heckträger frei.
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein Mitfahrer/in findet.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## McFussel (5. August 2017)

Wenn ich morgen nicht nach Albstadt gehe, sehr gerne....


----------



## leoCuber (5. August 2017)

Ok, ich hatte mir schon eine Tour rausgesucht (1500hm und 45km). Bin aber für Änderungen offen, falls jemand sich besser auskennt


----------



## McFussel (7. August 2017)

Werde heute Abend ne schnelle Teck-Breitenstein Runde flitzen.... eher technisch ausgelegt!


----------



## dzieni (27. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin neu in der Gegend und immer auf der Suche nach Trails. 
Ich würde am Sonntag Vormittag (29.10.) eine Trailrunde um Beuren/Neuffen/Hohenneuffen drehen wollen. 
Hat jemand Lust mich zu begleiten und mir ggf. Trails zu zeigen?
Von der Fahrweise entspannt bergauf und mit Druck bergab - endurolastig. 

Grüße, Dzieni


----------



## McFussel (27. Oktober 2017)

Je nach Wetter.....


----------



## Yetibike (20. Februar 2018)

Wie ich sehe ist hier richtig was los, kaum ist man mal 2 Jahre......


----------



## karurosu (21. Februar 2018)

Ja, so jedes halbe Jahr reinschauen passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (19. März 2018)

*ToddelTraildays 2018  (*TTD2018) !
Hi Leutz!
Nachdem letztes Weihnachten unsere JAT2017 ausgefallen ist, plane ich dieses Jahr wieder einen 4-Tage-Event in die Dolomiten.
Termin um das WOE vom 23.Juni. (z.B. Sentioro del la pace / Bindelweg).
Bitte melden, wer Lust und Spass am Bikebergsteigen hat (S3 sollte schon sein). Weitere Tourvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.
P.S.: Die Radsaison hat schon begonnen  ...

Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. März 2018)

Startplatz für Schönbuch Trophy MTB 24km günstig abzugeben.

Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2020)

oh ich seh schon hier ist nix mehr los....letzter Eintrag 20.03.2018....


----------



## McFussel (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hab aufgegeben.....


----------



## LeDidi (2. Juni 2020)

Jo, also ich bin in den letzten Wochen ein paarmal in Metzingen, Dettingen, Urach unterwegs gewesen. Generell wäre ich dran interessiert, mein Trail-Repertoire im Ermstal mal zu erweitern.

War eher stolprig unterwegs, vllt. finden sich da ja Mitstreiter.


----------



## ykcor (26. März 2021)

Halli Hallo!

Ich bin mit meinem Hund auf der Durchreise und suche für morgen im Raum Bad Urach eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit  Da Oki dabei ist, sollten die Wege bestenfalls nicht quer durch die Stadt laufen. Auch gefällt Oki technisches Basteln viel lieber, als Highspeedgehacke. Oki hat die letzten Tage viel Laufen müssen - daher müssen es auch nicht zwangsläufig 1000hm werden.  Wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, kann er sich gerne melden. Ansonsten werden wir morgen entweder zu Rad oder zu Fuß auf den Bad Uracher Pfaden unterwegs sein. Gerne nehme ich auch einfach "Hotspots" zur Kenntnis, welche man am WE mit dem Rad meiden sollte. Oki findet Menschen total toll, aber manche Menschen reagieren ja leider selbst auf rücksichtsvolle Radfahrer "etwas" sensibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (26. März 2021)

Mensch Andre......wieso fragst so kurzfristig:.......1k hm hätte meine Lunge noch gebracht.....

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. November 2021)

Hui, schon wieder fast 6 Jahre vergangen!

Der ein oder andere hat ja mitbekommen das ich zuletzt stromunterstützt unterwegs war(und mancher hatte damit ja leider ein ernsthaftes Problem).

Ist irgendwer von den alten Reck*innen(ist das so politisch korrekt?) noch unterwegs und bekommt bei e-bikes keine Gewaltfantasien?
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Man(n)/Frau sich mal wieder sieht....

Gruß Oli


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. November 2021)

Oli altes Haus.
Bin nach wie vor noch unterwegs, wenn auch meist Rund um Eningen.
Habe keine Gewaltfantasien, mit Ebikern unterwegs zu sein ist mir aber schlicht zu anstrengend.
Der Biobiker kippt fast vom Rad, der Ebiker friert. Meist passt das nicht so gut.
Nichts für ungut, ich hoffe es findet sich noch ein Mitfahrer.

Ride on Chris


----------



## bucki08 (29. November 2021)

Mehr Training Chris 
Das kann man sehr gut kombinieren aus meiner Sicht. Wenn der e-biker mehr Eigenleistung bringt, dann friert der auch nicht.
Gerne können wir mal zusammen ein Ründchen drehen Oli.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## damage0099 (29. November 2021)

Genau, lasst ihn nicht hängen! 👍🏻💪🏼


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. November 2021)

Aber Hallo,

Sind ja noch einige aktiv!👍Aber das sind bestrimmt nicht alle🙂


----------



## chrisuu (1. Dezember 2021)

Hi Oli,
meine nässenden und juckenden Ausschläge wegen E-Bikern lassen meist nach einigen Wochen wieder nach! 😉 
Wenn Du Buckis Vorschlag berücksichtigst, lässt sich bestimmt mal wieder eine Runde drehen, 
quasi JAT 2016 - 2021! 
Du musst Dich halt mit mehr oder *weniger *Trainierten rumschlagen!
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Dezember 2021)

Wenn das kumulieren der JATs nicht auch die Fahrstrecke betrifft gerne!🙂

Ich tät mich einfach hier melden wenn ich vorhabe eine Runde zu drehen.
Habe aber nicht mehr so die Eier wie früher dass ich bei(fast) jedem Wetter fahre.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde am Samstag vormittag eine Runde um Bad Urach drehen


----------



## Fuselmeier (26. Februar 2022)

Hey zusammen, 
bin vor kurzem von Freiburg nach Urach gezogen und würde gerne wieder regelmäßig Touren fahren. Meine Downhillskills sind ausbaufähig. Die Trails in Freiburg konnte ich soweit gut fahren, aber ohne viel Technik dahinter. Bis zu 1000hm (biobike) sind uphilltechnisch kein Problem, an guten Tagen auch bis zu 2000hm. Am liebsten fahre ich morgens vor der Arbeit zwischen 6.30 und 8.30 und ansonsten am Wochenende, aber ungerne auf Zeit. 
Würde mich über neue Trails bzw. Mitbiker freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Oktober 2022)

Fuselmeier schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> bin vor kurzem von Freiburg nach Urach gezogen und würde gerne wieder regelmäßig Touren fahren. Meine Downhillskills sind ausbaufähig. Die Trails in Freiburg konnte ich soweit gut fahren, aber ohne viel Technik dahinter. Bis zu 1000hm (biobike) sind uphilltechnisch kein Problem, an guten Tagen auch bis zu 2000hm. Am liebsten fahre ich morgens vor der Arbeit zwischen 6.30 und 8.30 und ansonsten am Wochenende, aber ungerne auf Zeit.
> Würde mich über neue Trails bzw. Mitbiker freuen.


Moin!

Hast schon Anschluss gefunden? Ich bin zwar nimmer ganz neu hier in der Gegend um Urach, suche aber auch noch nach (regelmäßiger) Beteiligung…


----------

